# Race to Sub-30 and Race to Sub 25



## Brian Kremer (Aug 27, 2013)

*Consolidated Introductory Races Thread*




This thread is a continuation of the race to sub 30 thread and the race to sub 25 thread. I will post scrambles here weekly. I will try to start a new round every Monday. I will use whatever scrambler I happen to have open/handy at the moment to generate scrambles. Anyone can participate. Please indicate which method you are using and also which race you are entering each time. The rules are the same, and are listed below. Have fun!

Rules


Spoiler



How this works
* Follow all WCA guidelines for scrambling/solving/etc when possible.
* If there is a timer malfunction or some other valid reason for throwing out a specific scramble, redo the solve but perform the scramble twice.
* Use whatever timer you have available.
* You graduate when you meet the goal for three consecutive rounds.
* You are encouraged to post videos. This is not to "keep people honest" but instead is a way for us to offer each advice. That is the goal here after all; to get faster. If you post a video of your graduating round, I will include a link to your video post in the graduates list. This is not a requirement for graduation... just a bonus.
* Please post ALL of your times, not just the average.
* Put your average at the beginning of your post as a "bold" "size 4" font.
* Post the round for which you are submitting results, just to avoid confusion.
* Enter with as many methods as you like. The first posted average will count toward graduation.



Graduates


Spoiler



*Race to sub 25:*
8/12/2013: MarcelP (Speed), dbuck84 (Speed)
9/2/2013: cubesonfire (Speed)
9/16/2013: Brian Kremer (Speed)
10/21/2013: TheOneOnTheLeft (Roux)
1/6/2014: Torch (Speed)
1/27/2014: TheOneOnTheLeft (NM Roux), alexandremr01 (Speed), DAoliHVAR (Speed)
2/4/2014: Phillip1847 (Speed)
2/10/2014: WickedMartyB (Speed), thesolver (Speed)
2/17/2014: ChickenWrap (CN)
3/10/2014 Bindesda (OH)
3/24.2014: AlexCube (Speed), Serague (Speed)
4/7/2014: Edviuxas (Speed)
4/14/2014: sk8erman41 (CN), mark49152 (Speed)
6/2/2014: Foster Conklin (Speed)
6/16/2014: hiruzan1994 (speed)
6/30/2014: DeeDub (Speed)
7/7/2014: Jorenski (Speed)
7/28/2014: Cubeologist (Speed), PJKCuber (Speed)
8/4/2014: h2f (Speed)
8/11/2014: DeeDubb (CN)
8/18/2014: Bh13 (OH)
8/25/2014: KFcuber (Speed)
9/29/2014: MM99 (ZZ)
11/14/2017: RjFx2 (Speed)
12/22/2014: sneakleyfox (Roux)
5/17/2015: SirIgnacio (Speed)
5/25/2015: AlphaSheep (Speed)
7/20/2015: Knut (Roux)
8/24/2015: Oatch (ZZ)
9/7/2015: ViliusRibinskas (CFOP)
9/14/2015: Berkmann18 (ZB(LS)+OLS/COLL)
12/7/2015: CubePro (CFOP)
2/1/2016: Zaffa1234 (CFOP), mafergut (CFOP), Tanish (CFOP), Fazza2602 (CFOP), SlowSari (CFOP)
2/22/2015: Fazza2602 (YC), mafergut (CN), trackdork (CFOP), h2f (YC)
2/29/2016: penguinz7 (OH), Jason Green (CFOP)
3/7/2016: LexTrew (Roux)
5/9/2016: Mystic (Roux), TheFearlessPro (CFOP)
6/13/2016: muchacho (Roux CN)
6/27/2016: Jason Green (YC)
7/18/2016: GenTheThief (ZZ OH)

*Race to sub 30:*
9/2/2013: cube fan 2013 (Speed), PianoCube (OH)
9/23/2013: Jander Clarix (Speed)
10/14/2013: pdid (Speed)
10/21/2013: lunari (Speed)
11/4/2013: LostGent (Speed)
11/17/2013: Schmidt (3x3 on 4x4)
12/2/2013: CheesePuffs (ZZ)
12/15/2013: ySoSrs (3x3 on 4x4), sk8erman41 (Speed)
1/6/2014: alexandremr01 (Speed), Phillip1847 (Speed), DAoliHVAR (Speed)
1/13/2014: thesolver (Speed)
1/20/2014: AlexCube (Speed)
1/27/2014: theneonpenguin (ZZ), tjp8153 (Speed)
2/10/2014: mark49152 (Speed)
3/24/2014: Knut (Speed)
3/31/2014: Jorenski (Speed)
4/28/2014: Rocky0701 (Speed)
5/5/2014: Brian Kremer (Roux), pinser (Speed)
5/12/2014: h2f (Speed)
5/19/2014: DeeDub (Speed)
6/16/2014: Knut (Roux)
7/7/2014: PJKCuber (CN), RjFx2 (Speed)
7/21/2014: DeeDub (CN)
10/20/2014: bubbagrub (Speed)
1/5/2015: AlphaSheep (Speed)
2/23/2015: DaveyCow (Speed)
3/9/2015: Leo123 (Speed)
3/30/2015: Tekeur (CN), slords17 (Speed)
4/6/2015: SirIgnacio (Speed)
5/10/2015: h2f (Roux)
5/25/2015: Oatch (ZZ)
6/15/2015: Knut (Roux)
6/29/2015: Brian Kremer (Mixed CFOP & Roux)
7/6/2015: Mes (Speed)
7/28/2015: DeeDub (OH CFOP)
9/7/2015: primarycuber (Speed)
11/9/2015: CubePro (CFOP)
12/7/2015: Jason Green (CFOP)
12/14/2015: Muchacho (Roux)
1/4/2016: Lex Trew (Roux)
2/8/2016: MaxB (CFOP), un5poiled (CFOP)
2/15/2016: Joel2274 (CFOP)
2/29/2016: CornerCutter (CFOP), Aikho (Roux)
3/7/2016: Shaky Hands (CFOP)
3/21/2016: CornerCutter (CFOP)
2/28/2016: Jason Green (YC)
4/11/2016: Mystic (Roux)
5/30/2016: JanW (Speed)
6/6/2016: evil_christ (CFOP)
6/13/2016: GenTheThief (ZZOH)
7/11/2016: JonnyWhoopes (ZZOH), Jan W (ZZ)

Previous Graduates



Rounds


Spoiler



Round 5, Round 10, Round 15, Round 20, Round 25, Round 30, Round 35, Round 40, Round 45, Round 50, Round 55, Round 60, Round 65, Round 70, Round 75, Round 85, Round 90,
Round 100,
Round 110


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 27, 2013)

*Consolidated Race Round One Scrambles*

*Consolidated Race Round One
Closing Time - Monday, September 2​**Scrambles* 
1. R U R' B F' L' R' D2 U2 L' D' U2 F D R' B2 F D2 U L2 R B' D 
2. D2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 R' B R D U' B2 L' R U' F2 R2 B L R2 U2 L2 
3. D' R' B2 F' L R' D2 U F2 D U F2 L' F L B2 F' D' F2 D U' F' U' 
4. R U R' D2 U F2 L' B F2 R2 F' D L R2 D B' D' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 R' 
5. L2 B D L2 U2 L' R B' U2 R' B' F U2 L2 R2 D' U' R F D' U B' R 
6. L2 D' U' R D U L2 R2 U' B2 R F' R B' U2 L' B F D' F2 L2 U F2 
7. L D F' U' L R' U' L B' R2 F2 L2 R' B' F' L R2 F R2 B2 F2 D' B2 
8. L R D2 U' F D B D U2 B F D' U2 F2 U L' R2 D' U' F' R' F' R' 
9. R' F L2 R B F R' B2 U2 B2 D2 U B' F L' D L2 D2 U' B F2 D B2	
10. R2 B2 R2 D' R B2 F' L R F L R2 U' R2 D' U' F L R' B2 L' R' D 
11. R2 B2 F2 R' D U2 L' R2 U' B U' F L' R' B2 L' R2 D2 U2 B' U R D 
12. D' U L R2 D2 L2 R2 D' U F2 L' R D U' L2 R' F U2 R2 D2 L' R' D


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Round 1*
Race to Sub-25
Rubik's cube one-handed

*Avg12: 25.55 (σ = 3.57)*
22.93, 27.16, 22.66, 28.67, 25.82, 19.56, 22.53, (32.88), 26.03, 29.24, (17.64[OLL Skip]), 30.86

17 was close to PB but I botched the G-Perm. Overall good average, but the 30 at the end ruined the Sub-25


----------



## hcfong (Aug 27, 2013)

Round 1
Sub-30
3x3 CFOP

Average: 30.76

29.32 33.61 31.55 29.40 32.18 28.04 28.82 29.04 (24.84) (47.13) 28.56 37.10


----------



## TDM (Aug 27, 2013)

*Round:* 1
*Event:* OH (ZZ)
*Times:* 43.30, 41.16, 50.01, 36.21, 49.74, 39.40, 39.16, 51.10, 51.50, 45.94, 44.86+, 42.10
*Average of 12:* 44.68

Terrible average with so many sup-50s. Now I've lubed my cube it's great for 2H, but I hate it for OH.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 27, 2013)

As said many times, thx for doing these things Brian! Although I don't participate every week, I always appreciate to know its here and the way you lay out the data! It helps the motivation to succeed!


----------



## Jander Clerix (Aug 27, 2013)

Round 1
Race to Sub-30
3x3 CFOP

Average: 27.983

Times: (38.317) 24.949 (24.438) 34.645 28.206 32.529 28.647 25.787 25.100 25.590 27.866 26.513


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 27, 2013)

*Round 1
Race to sub 30 OH
Average: 28.27*

22.07 28.02 29.06 28.52 (20.70) 30.31 30.57 28.49 31.23 (37.34) 30.57 23.85

Graduated  finally...
20.70 was PLL skip and 23.85 was sune+Ub. Is it just me or was some of those scrambles very easy?


----------



## Jander Clerix (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah the scrambles have easy crosses


----------



## Spaxxy (Aug 27, 2013)

Round 1
Race to sub 30 OH
Average: 41.02

39.60, (33.59), 43.67, (49.30), 41.36, 35.49, 36.32, 41.68, 42.91, 47.87, 34.59, 46.69

Yeah, those scrambles were pretty easy. Easy x-cross on 6th one. That one could have been sub 30, had I not screwed up the F2L


----------



## cube fan2013 (Aug 28, 2013)

ROUND 1
Race to sub 30
SPEED
AVERAGE = 27.305
28.89, 26.83, 25.13, (32.91), 26.85, 31.39, 29.23, 28.14, 24.52, 26.64, (22.41), 24.72
 woohoo!!!
Easy crosses


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 29, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> As said many times, thx for doing these things Brian! Although I don't participate every week, I always appreciate to know its here and the way you lay out the data! It helps the motivation to succeed!



Brian, you're the awesomest!


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 30, 2013)

Round 1
Race to sub 25 speed
Average: 24.37 (3/3 counting previous thread )
(20.75),21.41,25.16,26.56,(26.73),23.83,23.45,23.44,25.53,23.61,24.53,26.18
Yay! I have graduated


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 30, 2013)

Round *1*
Race to * sub 30*, 3X3X3 on 4X4X4

37.27 43.84 35.87 40.02 (29.61) 38.66 40.49 43.74 38.21 34.21 31.82 (44.43) = *38.41*


----------



## Dino (Aug 30, 2013)

*Round: 1
Race: Sub-30 - Speed*
*Average of 12: 39.07*

*Times:* 45.49, 38.98, (36.22), (1:07.96), 38.76, 37.02, 36.24, 36.77, 38.20, 45.11, 36.99, 37.09.

*Best average of 5:* 37.32

Damn G-Perm fail on solve 4:fp But Sub-40


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 31, 2013)

No congratulations for me
So sad
Though I am going tip race to sub 20
My dream isn't far now


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 31, 2013)

*Round 1
Average: 24.70*

24.90, 22.11, 18.33, 28.30, 21.31, 22.11, 23.68, 30.69, 24.75, 23.66, 29.62, 26.57


----------



## lunari (Aug 31, 2013)

Round 1
*Race sub-30 - 3x3 CFOP*

*Average: 29.81*

29.35, 28.95, 31.66, 29.86, 30.78, 30.19, 35.25, (22.18), 25.23, (41.58), 28.47, 28.42

I've done a 31.15 session average of 67 solves today, so I can hope to be sub-30 consistently soon  Also, I broke all my PBs today.

Thanks for doing this race!!! It's my main motivation to really practice and not only solve a lot without thinking.


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 1, 2013)

Round 1 Sub30 race (2H speed): 33.39



Spoiler



Mean: 33.17
Average: 33.39
Best time: 26.63
Median: 33.02
Worst time: 37.48
Standard deviation: 3.16

Best average of 5: 32.23
5-9 - 33.50 32.83 (36.63) 30.37 (26.63)

Best average of 12: 33.39
1-12 - 29.27 32.31 37.21 33.05 33.50 32.83 36.63 30.37 (26.63) 35.72 (37.48) 32.99

1. 29.27 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 L2 B' L2 U' R' F' L' F2 L2 U2 B' U'
2. 32.31 D L2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 R U2 R F2 D2 B' D' B2 F' L D
3. 37.21 L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' R' L U' F2 R L2 U' B2 U
4. 33.05 B2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 B' F U B2 L U R F U2 B
5. 33.50 U B2 D R2 U' B2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R' D' R L F' R D L F D U'
6. 32.83 D F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' L' D' R B' U L2 B2 D2 B2 F' D'
7. 36.63 B2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 R B L' F' R F2 L2 D B2 R' U2
8. 30.37 D' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U2 B R' F2 R2 F R' L2 B' F' L2
9. 26.63 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 F D R' D' B' R' D' B' R F D U'
10. 35.72 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D R F2 L2 U R B L' F' U B2
11. 37.48 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U' R2 L2 D R' D' L2 B' D2 R L F R' F2
12. 32.99 D' L2 U L2 F2 D B2 U B2 D R D' F R U2 L U R2 B' D2 U'


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Sep 1, 2013)

Round 1
Race to sub 30 OH
Average: 40.27

38.61, 40.52, 44.23, 46.59, 42.35, 37.83, 40.95, 41.18, (26.75), 32.34, 38.08, (49.71)

PLL skip on the sub 30. I should practice more.


----------



## LucasSVK (Sep 1, 2013)

Round 1
Race to Sub-25
Rubik's cube 2H CFOP
Times : 29.41, 23.41, 20.31, 22.01, (19.19), 24.94, 21.78, 22.94, 25.00, 21.17, 21.97, 24.47
Ao12 : 22.80s


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 2, 2013)

You... you.. THREAD SNATCHER!!!! 
I´m cool with it. If you only have one set of scrambles, you might want to add a R.T.sub40 or 35, as graduating is always motivating.

Schmidt : 30.81 (σ = 3.12) : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4 : sub30
29.11, 27.66, 30.13, (36.27), 31.34, 26.83, 35.44, 36.16, (26.38), 28.94, 32.72, 29.80


----------



## qaz (Sep 2, 2013)

Round 1
Race to sub-30
Rubik's cube one-handed

Average: 42.19

39.395 (31.160) 50.511 35.383 39.736 48.113 49.311 41.571 35.040 45.806 37.032 (55.146)

Really easy scrambles, I generally don't do this well.


----------



## pdid (Sep 3, 2013)

Round 1
Race to sub-30
Rubik's cube 2H CFOP
Average 12: 34.45

(32.94) (36.25) (34.74) (35.16) (37.30) (36.24) (37.22) (36.37) (31.06) (32.44) (32.04) (29.90)
Last Solve PB!!!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 3, 2013)

*Round One Results*

*Round One​*



Race to Sub 30


Spoiler



















Race to Sub 25


Spoiler















Congratulations to cubesonfire, who graduated the race to sub 25. Also two graduates in the race to sub 30: cube fan 2013 and PianoCube. Way to go to everyone who participated!



DaveyCow said:


> As said many times, thx for doing these things Brian! Although I don't participate every week, I always appreciate to know its here and the way you lay out the data! It helps the motivation to
> 
> succeed!



Right on, DaveyCow! 



Jander Clerix said:


> Yeah the scrambles have easy crosses



Yea for good luck, Jander Clerix... Scrambles last week were from the WCA scrambler.



sneaklyfox said:


> Brian, you're the awesomest!



Shucks. Actually sneaklyfox you are far awesomer.



cubesonfire said:


> No congratulations for me
> So sad
> Though I am going tip race to sub 20
> My dream isn't far now



Congratulations cubesonfire! 



lunari said:


> Round 1
> Thanks for doing this race!!! It's my main motivation to really practice and not only solve a lot without thinking.



UR welcome lunari... me too! 



Schmidt said:


> You... you.. THREAD SNATCHER!!!!
> I´m cool with it. If you only have one set of scrambles, you might want to add a R.T.sub40 or 35, as graduating is always motivating.



Right on Schmidt... When you decide you want it back just say the word and it's yours. A race to sub 40 is not a bad idea but this is already cutting into my practice time enough as it is!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 3, 2013)

*Round Two Scrambles*

*30&25 Race Round Two
Closing Time - Monday, September 9​**Scrambles* 
1. L2 D B2 F D2 F2 D' U2 F D U' B' F' R2 U' R' F U2 L F2 L' D F' 
2. L R B2 F U' L2 R2 D2 B' F L' B' F R' B2 D U' L F D2 L2 R' D 
3. F2 L2 D B2 F U' L2 U' R2 B' L R2 F L F L2 B2 F' D L D U R 
4. D U L R U B2 F2 D2 U' B2 L' F2 U L2 D2 U' L U B' D2 U L' R' 
5. F2 D U' B F D2 U2 R2 F' L2 R' D' U' R2 D2 U2 L R2 U L' F2 D' L 
6. F D B' F2 D2 B F' U' B F' D U' L' U L D B2 F' L' R B' U' F' 
7. B' F2 D2 L2 R B' D' U2 B2 R B' U2 L R2 U B D2 U2 L' D2 B F2 D 
8. B' F L R' D L2 D' U2 F L2 R F2 D2 B' R' B2 L' F D U' R D B2 
9. B' F L' D2 U B2 L' F L' F2 R' D' U' L U2 L2 D' R' B F D2 U' F2 
10. L D' U' L B2 L R' D2 B L R D' L' D2 L2 R B L2 F' D2 U B' D 
11. B' F' L2 B F D' F U L2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U B' D' B' F' R' D2 B' D' L' 
12. R D2 R2 B D2 U L R' D2 B2 L B U' L R D' R' U L2 R U R2 B'


----------



## TDM (Sep 3, 2013)

*Round:* 2
*Race to:* sub-40 (or sub-30 if we aren't doing that)
*Event:* OH (ZZ)
*Times:* 48.15, 53.45, 1:09.58, 49.62, 44.60, 40.73, 44.34, 38.38, 48.03, 41.53, 43.20, 41.69
*Average of 12:* 45.53
My first 12 solves with my new 54.6mm ShuangRen. It feels completely different to my ZhanChi. It's also black and white (I've only ever used black cubes before).

Just seen "Round Two Scrembles".

I like scramble 5; here's what I would've done if I'd used CFOP and not ZZ:


Spoiler: Don't click this until after you've done scramble 5



F2 D U' B F D2 U2 R2 F' L2 R' D' U' R2 D2 U2 L R2 U L' F2 D' L
y2
L' U L [D' U'] B2 R'
U' L U' L' d' R U' R'
*y/y'* R' F R F'
U L U' L'
U2 S R U R' U' R' F R f'
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'


Interesting how it doesn't matter which way you rotate: the cube is symmetrical after the second pair.


----------



## Jander Clerix (Sep 3, 2013)

Round: 2
Race to: sub-30
Event: CFOP 3x3
Times: 29.042 22.573 28.723 31.992 24.304 28.638 29.269 34.777 (35.363) 24.622 30.956 (21.190)
Average of 12: 28.489


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 3, 2013)

Brian Kremer said:


> Schmidt=896379 said:
> 
> 
> > You... you.. THREAD SNATCHER!!!!
> ...



I'd say that you can use any goal you want, so if you're aiming for sub-40, then you can mention that in your post. It saves setting up a race for every 5 second barrier.


----------



## qaz (Sep 4, 2013)

Round 2
Race to sub-30 - One-handed

Average: 49.36

53.791 47.179 47.362 38.851 (37.619) 48.006 (1:06.122) 51.012 51.683 54.201 52.533 48.921


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 6, 2013)

Round 2
Race to Sub-25 - Roux
*25.02* (so close!)

23.40, 24.04, 23.65, 22.84, 30.93, 18.89, 28.30, 27.78, 23.20, 27.50, 23.69, 25.79


----------



## pdid (Sep 6, 2013)

Round 2
Race to sub-30 CFOP
35.78
31.57, 38.31, 33.54, 37.27, 35.53, 28.50, 41.48, 32.75, 36.38, 37.10, 36.48


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Sep 7, 2013)

Round 2
Race to sub 30 - OH

Avg: 40.98

36.81, 41.93, 43.09, 37.63, 39.96, 37.84, (30.93), 48.44, 41.24, 37.63, (50.39), 45.25


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 7, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I'd say that you can use any goal you want, so if you're aiming for sub-40, then you can mention that in your post. It saves setting up a race for every 5 second barrier.



Really? "*Any*"?

Round 2
Race to Sub-25 (OH)
Average: 25.90
24.93, 30.63, 27.91, 24.12, 23.20, (20.50), (31.87), 24.01, 25.88, 27.68, 25.69, 24.96

Typical... worst solve after best solve. I forgot what I was working on so I'm just going back to plain OH.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 7, 2013)

You wasn't working on anything. You had just graduated sub25 ZZ.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 7, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> You wasn't working on anything. You had just graduated sub25 ZZ.



I think I had a few things going on. If I remember correctly they were...
sub25 ZZOH
sub20 ZZ
sub25 OH
sub25 Roux
sub15 2H


----------



## Bh13 (Sep 8, 2013)

Round two Race to sub-30 (OH):
Average: 37.31
Times:34.78, 40.50, 42.94, 36.09, 34.33, 35.73, 35.70, 38.00, 33.28, 38.22, 36.78, 1:04.16 
Would have been a nice average if I hadn't gotten that 1:04.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 8, 2013)

Round *2*
Race to sub 30, *3X3 on 4X4*


34.07 42.89 37.18 45.53 38.57 (31.89) 38.61 (1:00.65) 43.29 43.87 46.18 44.11 = *41.43*


----------



## lunari (Sep 8, 2013)

Round 2
*Race to sub-30 - 3x3 CFOP*

*Average: 31.53*

34.44, 29.02, 33.93, 30.82, (24.71), 29.53, 30.61, (36.10), 34.01, 35.56, 29.33, 28.10

Bad average, I'm sub-30 mostly now. But I'm proud of the xcross I did in the 24.71, first time I created one in an actual solve and didn't get confused


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 9, 2013)

*Race to sub 25 
Round Two
AO12: 23.56*

17.31, 17.22, 21.86, 24.58, 21.78, 29.76, 24.74, 25.76, 23.36, 44.38*, 23.75, 22.78

* - E perm fail

I started learning Roux this week


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 10, 2013)

*Round Two Results*

*Round Two​*



Race to Sub 30


Spoiler









OH Race







Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







[/CENTER]



No graduates this week, but congratulations to everyone who participated!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 10, 2013)

*Round Three Scrambles*

*Race Thread Round Three
Closing Time - Monday, September 16​**Scrambles* 
1. R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 L D2 U B U B2 F D' B L2 U'
2. U' B2 U2 R2 L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D L F' U B' R' B2 D' R2 L' B2 U2
3. F2 U B2 D' L2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 D B D L F' U' L' B L U2 R2 D
4. U2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 F L B' L U2 L' B2 D' F2 R'
5. U' L2 D' U' L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R' B U2 F2 U' R2 D2 R' D L' U'
6. D2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' R' D2 R' F R U' F' D B L' U'
7. D R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D B' U2 B2 R' F L2 D U2 L'
8. F2 D' F2 D R2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 F R F D U B' L' B F R' U'
9. U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U R' D L B' D F U B U' L
10. U' R2 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F R L D R2 U B' L2 D L'
11. D2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 R D U R L B U' R D' F2 U2
12. B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 D U2 R2 B' R' U B2 U' R' F' D' R2 B' U'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 10, 2013)

Round 3
Race to Sub-25 (OH)
Average: 24.96
24.44, 21.03, 24.79, 26.57, 26.28, 27.03, 25.39, 22.56, 26.30, (17.25), (29.84), 25.18

Whew... barely made it. And see what I mean? Worst solve after best solve again.

Edit: Oh! Just realized new PB single!


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 10, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 3
> Race to Sub-25 (OH)
> Average: 24.96
> 24.44, 21.03, 24.79, 26.57, 26.28, 27.03, 25.39, 22.56, 26.30, (17.25), (29.84), 25.18
> ...


I did an Ao100 with two hand and my best time was 18.XX. I was pretty happy with the until you started to show off OH singles better than that  LOL BTW, I have been practicing using ring finger for R' and R moves in OH as you suggested. And I have improved a bit.


----------



## qaz (Sep 10, 2013)

Round 3
Race to sub-30
One-handed
Average: 42.96

43.456 45.489 52.970 42.125 39.802 42.159 47.914 38.825 (55.875) 45.110 (27.646) 31.755

Second sub-30 ever followed by a 31 PLL skip... And sub-40 avg5 at the end.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 11, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I did an Ao100 with two hand and my best time was 18.XX. I was pretty happy with the until you started to show off OH singles better than that  LOL BTW, I have been practicing using ring finger for R' and R moves in OH as you suggested. And I have improved a bit.



 That's great about R' moves. Hope you make great improvement in OH. I still can't find a cube I especially like for OH. 55mm Zhanchi is still my best so far. Fangshi is ok too but in the end I figure I like smaller cubes instead of 57mm size. But my 55mm Zhanchi is a little gummy or something in a way I don't really like. Maybe I ought to loosen it some more or clean it out or something and see if that makes it better...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 11, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> That's great about R' moves. Hope you make great improvement in OH. I still can't find a cube I especially like for OH. 55mm Zhanchi is still my best so far. Fangshi is ok too but in the end I figure I like smaller cubes instead of 57mm size. But my 55mm Zhanchi is a little gummy or something in a way I don't really like. Maybe I ought to loosen it some more or clean it out or something and see if that makes it better...



Get a 54.6mm shuangren 

Just a suggestion, do not clean out your oh cube, the immediate speed boost will be tough to handle + overshooting will increase. Try loosening it a bit though, loose + gummy is the best combination for an oh cube imo. I'm still stuck with a 57mm Zhanchi :/


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2013)

*Round:* 3
*Race to:* sub-40/30
*Times:* 44.85, 44.33, 52.98, 33.64, 39.88, DNF(46.39), 38.88, 38.64, 44.91+, 36.26, 51.79, 58.57
*Average of 12:* 45.11

Not great. On the 52.98, I failed phasing and messed up OCLL and got the Sune PCO. For the 44.91+ I had the Sune PCO again but forgot AUF was U2 and the 36.26 was also Sune PCO.


----------



## pdid (Sep 12, 2013)

Round 3
Race to: sub 30 CFOP
Average: 32.26
34.81, 32.03, 37.18, 36.96, 31.18, 29.71, 34.87, 33.94, 30.10, 27.57, 32.74, 36.32


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 13, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Get a 54.6mm shuangren
> 
> Just a suggestion, do not clean out your oh cube, the immediate speed boost will be tough to handle + overshooting will increase. Try loosening it a bit though, loose + gummy is the best combination for an oh cube imo. I'm still stuck with a 57mm Zhanchi :/



Immediate speed boost is ok. I know it happens when I put in some maru lube but I can adjust to it after a bit. But thanks for the advice. I will try loosening it first because that's easier to do. And yeah, I know I want a 54.6mm Shuangren. I'm trying to hold out buying new cubes for now though. And even if I were to order that cube, I'm not sure how I would like the black on white look and whether or not that would affect my solving time at all. Looks cool though...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 13, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Immediate speed boost is ok. I know it happens when I put in some maru lube but I can adjust to it after a bit. But thanks for the advice. I will try loosening it first because that's easier to do. And yeah, I know I want a 54.6mm Shuangren. I'm trying to hold out buying new cubes for now though. And even if I were to order that cube, I'm not sure how I would like the black on white look and whether or not that would affect my solving time at all. Looks cool though...



Only the illusion cubes are black on white, even normal ones are available on fasttech for relatively cheap prices (sub-10 $)


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 13, 2013)

Round *3*
Race to *sub 30*, 3X3 on 4X4


41.94 (31.97) 36.84 35.05 36.61 39.20 42.80 36.98 33.43 43.12 (45.15) 34.34 = *38.03*


----------



## lunari (Sep 13, 2013)

Round 3
*Race to sub-30 - 3x3 CFOP
*
*Average: 29.62*

31.48, 24.16, 33.84, (23.30), 24.49, (35.69), 30.82, 32.57, 28.08, 29.21, 30.43, 31.11


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 13, 2013)

Race to sub-25: Round 3

27.00

26.87, 28.02, 23.98, 19.11, 22.00, 39.78, 24.58, 22.76, 28.64, 33.39, 22.95, 36.80

Shame about the 30s, but I do feel like I'm faster - my Ao25 before this was sub-25.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Sep 14, 2013)

*Round Three*

Average: 52.58
1. 1:00.40
2. 46.01
3. 56.89
(4. 1:52.45)
5. 52.46
6. 50.27
7. 47.47
(8. 45.23)
9. 50.67
10. 52.94
11. 53.46
12. 55.26

Not Bad i'd Say... I learned the alg's neccacery for 
2 look oll!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 16, 2013)

Race Thread Round Three
Average: 22.79

21.91, 20.59, 21.51, 20.40, 23.30, 23.86, 22.94, 22.73, 20.72, 26.34, 24.45, 25.98

New pb ao100 by .08.



Spoiler



Rubik’s cube
Sep 15, 2013 4:44:37 PM – 6:11:44 PM

Mean: 24.62
Standard deviation: 4.20
Best Time: 18.64
Worst Time: 47.27

Best average of 5: 21.32
27-31 – (18.94) 19.69 (24.64) 23.30 20.98

Best average of 12: 22.06
54-65 – (24.64) 21.00 22.07 21.91 20.59 21.51 (20.40) 23.30 23.86 22.94 22.73 20.72


----------



## Dino (Sep 16, 2013)

*Round: 3
Race: Sub-30 - Speed*
*Average of 12: 40.48*

*Times:* 36.71, 35.46, 35.56, 39.56, 35.13, 40.09, (DNF), 46.46, (33.71), 37.90, 1:01.27, 36.63.

*Best average of 5:* 35.91

Would have been a great average for me if it wasn't for 2 major finger farts! Completely screwed up my finger tricks both times and couldn't recover.


----------



## RicardoRix (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi. 

Round: 3
Race: Sub-30 (3x3 CFOP)
Average of 12: 49.44s

48.27,49.53,51.02,53.02,(39.42),42.39,48.96,48.51,(1:03.63),55.66,45.07, 51.93 

I guess sub50 is a start 

Plan is to lean some more F2L tricks, and perhaps start to do the 'go-slow and look ahead'. Pauses are my biggest killer, especially in the F2L stage.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Sep 17, 2013)

Round 3 - OH

Race to sub 30
Avg: 37.96

41.78, 34.37, (49.60), 35.87, 39.20, 38.31, 35.25, 38.73, 40.98, (31.08), 34.54, 40.57

I have to re-learn full PLL OH because I obviously fail at remembering them when I don't have both hands. Oh well. PB average still.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 17, 2013)

*Round Three Results*

*Round Three​*


I was the only graduate this week... I'm sub 25 finally! Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler












Race to Sub 25


Spoiler


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 17, 2013)

*Round Four Scrambles*

*New Race Round Four
Closing Time - Monday, September 23​**Scrambles* 
1. D' U F' L R2 F U L B2 L' R2 D' U' B R' F L' R2 U B' R' D' B 
2. R' B' D R B2 F' U2 L D2 U2 L' B2 F D U2 R U L2 R B D L' R2 
3. D' U F D B' D2 U' L B D' L2 F2 L2 R F U' L' F L2 U L' R' B2 
4. R F' L' R D2 L2 R' D2 U2 L2 U' L' R' F2 L F U' B2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 
5. F R D' U' B' R2 D' U L' R U2 R F' L2 F2 L2 D2 U F' U2 R' D' R 
6. D' U F2 U' L R U L' R D' L2 B2 D L2 R2 D B' F' D2 U' B' F' L 
7. F' L' F' L U L B F2 L D' B' L2 U R2 F R' U B F2 D2 U2 F L 
8. L2 R' F L2 R' D' R2 U B R' B F2 U L' R2 D U' F D U B2 F' U2 
9. D2 L B' R D' U' B U2 B2 D L2 R' D2 U' B F L R2 D L2 R B U2 
10. B' F2 L B2 F2 D2 U' B' F2 D F2 D L2 R' B U B L' R2 B U2 F' U2 
11. L' R B' L2 R' F' R2 D L U' F' D2 U2 L' F2 U2 B F' D U' F' U2 L 
12. B' R' D' F2 R' F' R' F' L B F D' L' R2 U' R' B' F' D B' F2 R2 B'


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 17, 2013)

*New Race Round Four
Roux Race to sub 30
Average: 44.58*

51.50, 1:10.08, 45.22, 57.63, 56.83, 41.71, 38.77, 34.46, 38.15, 44.80, 36.72, 33.06

This is a new pb average of 12 for me.


----------



## qaz (Sep 17, 2013)

Round 4
Race to sub-30
One-handed
Average: 42.47

44.246 55.121 40.145 34.305 45.478 39.556 46.251 34.422 46.696 38.456 (28.963) (1:10.046)

E-perm killed last solve, don't know it one-handed. At least I got a nice sub-30 w/ PLL skip.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 17, 2013)

Round 4
Race to Sub-25 (OH)
Average: 24.56
25.91, 22.94, 25.41, (20.52), 24.46, 25.12, 22.43, 24.40, 24.61, 24.13, (27.33), 26.20

Whew again. Nearly lost my cool at the last two solves.


----------



## TDM (Sep 17, 2013)

*Round:* 4
*Race to:* sub-30
*Event:* OH (ZZ)
*Times:* 58.83, 39.69, 35.93, 41.59, 55.93, 1:04.86, 47.36, 46.07, 40.37, 41.12, 45.10+, 36.84
*Average of 12:* 45.29

Solves 1, 2, 3, 5, 9 and 11 were all CP skips.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 18, 2013)

qaz said:


> E-perm killed last solve, don't know it one-handed. At least I got a nice sub-30 w/ PLL skip.



This is the E-perm I use currently for OH: R2 U R' U' (y) (R U R' U')2 R U R' (y') R U' R2'
It's the second one in the wiki.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 18, 2013)

qaz said:


> E-perm killed last solve, don't know it one-handed. At least I got a nice sub-30 w/ PLL skip.





sneaklyfox said:


> This is the E-perm I use currently for OH: R2 U R' U' (y) (R U R' U')2 R U R' (y') R U' R2'
> It's the second one in the wiki.



I use x' R U' R U' z U' R u' z x' U' R U' R' U' L' U R U' and the normal RUD one, both are pretty fast.


----------



## Jander Clerix (Sep 18, 2013)

Round: 4
Race to: sub-30
Event: Cfop Speed
Times: 33.108 27.959 (34.855) 29.132 27.425 22.857 (21.893) 29.427 26.183 27.309 28.727 30.844 
Average of 12: 28.297


----------



## sk8erman41 (Sep 19, 2013)

Round: 4
Race to: sub 35 CFOP (with double flick for U2/D2)
Times: 36.30, 35.78, 34.14, 30.45, 33.88, (45.02), 42.80, (28.23), 38.48, 33.89, 31.80, 38.11
*AVG: 35.56* 
I have recently put focus into D2 and U2 as a double flick instead of two single flicks and it has brought my times down slightly. I screwed up the two 40+ PLL's because of muscle memory I am trying to overcome.


----------



## ultimatecuber (Sep 19, 2013)

round 4
race to sub 30
1)22.16
2)23.36
3)28.41
4)33.81
5)35.44
6)33.75
7)23.49
8)36.26
9)31.68
10)24.39
11)28.95
12)35.71

average- 29.90


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 20, 2013)

Round *4*

Race to sub 30: *3 X 3 on 4 X 4*


39.23 (30.91) 31.32 44.09 39.59 (48.32) 31.29 33.26 37.72 39.69 41.35 34.88 = *37.24*


----------



## RicardoRix (Sep 21, 2013)

Round 4:
50.87,
51.14,
41.75,
47.30,
(59.54),
55.93,
(31.92),
37.59,
49.02,
49.43,
49.13, 
54.09 

av12 *48.63*


----------



## pdid (Sep 22, 2013)

Round 4
Race to sub 30 CFOP
Average: 30.84
32.63, 24.75, 35.37, 29.37, 32.09, 28.76, 28.74, 35.54, 31.64, 29.69, 30.63, 29.47


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 22, 2013)

Round 4
Race to sub 30: colour neutral

25.62
24.06
30.80
33.63
27.56
40.95
38.98
28.88
25.23
30.82
35.32
28.78

Average *30.75*


----------



## Dino (Sep 22, 2013)

*Round: 4
Race: Sub-30 - Speed*
*Average of 12: 38.97*

*Times:* (44.19), 41.16, 39.77, 43.13, 31.88, 36.38, 32.80, (28.16), 42.13, 41.11, 39.58, 41.75.

*Best average of 5:* 33.69 (PB )

Barely been cubing this week, seems like the break did me good!


----------



## Yellow Toad (Sep 23, 2013)

*Round Four*

57.42
54.44
51.62
52.41
46.69
(43.74)
1:01.60
46.20
(1:01.77)
54.66
53.50
48.95

Average: 52.75

It wasn't bad it was fun and a good
average and some good luck to those
of you doing the race this evening
and Monday.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 24, 2013)

*Round Four Results*

*Round Four​*



Way to go Jander Clarix! You graduated this week from the race to sub-30... Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler












Race to Sub 25


Spoiler


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 24, 2013)

*Round Five*

*25 & 30 Races Thread Round Five
Closing Time - Monday, September 30​**Scrambles* 
1. L2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 U B' F D2 U L' R2 B F2 L' R' B D U F L R	
2. B2 L' R F2 U2 F D U' B' U R2 U L2 R2 U L' F' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 D	
3. D2 U' F2 U2 L2 U2 R' F2 R2 B L R' U F2 R' B2 F' D' U B2 R D2 F'
4. D' B' D2 U R' D2 B F2 U R D' L2 R F L2 U F2 L' R2 F2 D' B' R	
5. B2 L R2 B F' L' D2 B' R2 B D2 U R' U' B F' D' U2 F2 D2 U2 B' R'	
6. L2 R2 U B F2 L2 R2 U L' D F2 R2 D2 L' R' D' L' R U' B D' U2 R2	
7. F L' B' D2 U2 B U2 B2 L D2 B2 D' U2 R B2 F2 U' R' B' F' R' F D2
8. B2 F2 R2 B R' D2 B' R' B' F U2 B2 F2 U L R2 F' U' R2 U L R2 D	
9. R2 D' U' L2 D U B' L D L R D' F' D' R D2 U2 B2 F' D2 U' L2 F2	
10. F2 D B F2 D L B2 D U' R2 U' F L2 R B D' F' R B' D' L' D2 R2
11. D R' B2 D U2 F2 R' F2 R' B' D2 U2 F2 D' U B R' B U2 L' D L' F2	
12. D' F2 D' F' D' L R' B' L D' B' F' D' L2 F2 D R' D R2 B F D L'


----------



## hcfong (Sep 24, 2013)

Round 5 (sub-30)
Average: 28.75

(23.76) 31.31 29.11 24.21 27.68 26.00 29.23 24.98 (44.67) 36.24 26.46 32.26

Finally! My first sub-30 average in this competition.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 24, 2013)

hcfong said:


> Round 5 (sub-30)
> Average: 28.75
> 
> (23.76) 31.31 29.11 24.21 27.68 26.00 29.23 24.98 (44.67) 36.24 26.46 32.26
> ...



And your first sub 29  Whooohhooo..


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 24, 2013)

Round 5: Roux

24.55

23.00, 26.42, 26.38, 24.01, 26.67, (29.89), 24.10, 21.19, (20.37), 25.49, 22.60, 25.68

Within 2 seconds of where I was with CFOP, feels pretty good.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Sep 24, 2013)

Round: 5
Race to: Sub-35 CFOP
AVG: 32.99

33.73, 29.00, 38.51, 29.98, 32.07, (26.32), 36.73, 28.12, 32.68, (40.57), 32.54, 35.64


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 24, 2013)

Round 5
Race to sub 25 OH
*Average: 29.84*

36.11 29.57 26.04 33.35 26.99 31.14 28.81 (20.12) 24.08 31.61 (41.18) 30.66

I know I will not graduate anytime soon, but that won't stop me from trying.
Messed up OLL at the 11th solve.


----------



## pdid (Sep 25, 2013)

Round 5
Race to sub 30 CFOP
Average:29.85
28.90, 32.91, 28.80, 35.51, 29.24, 28.00, 31.87, 28.16, 25.91, 31.27, 29.26, 30.05/SIZE]


----------



## qaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Round 5
Race to sub-30
3x3 One-handed
Average: 47.84

(DNF) 54.356 (40.131) 44.735 44.493 49.056 48.957 45.958 43.315 48.547 52.113 46.843


----------



## ultimatecuber (Sep 25, 2013)

so close to qualifying in round 4.
ill probably be going for round 7 next.
EXAMS!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 26, 2013)

*Round 5
Roux race to sub 30
Average: 45.76*

31.79, 43.13, 41.50, 42.42, 43.98, 54.89, 59.79, 43.85, 38.52, 37.80, 51.74, 1:11:26

Started off with a pb single! Did this with a MoYu I just got in the mail today. I twisted a corner on 3 different solves and had one pop. It is lightweight and noisy, and I feel like I have to be extra careful with it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 28, 2013)

Round 5
Race to Sub-25 (OH)
Average: 28.66
25.83, 27.48, (23.09), 23.60, 32.29, 31.25, 29.04, 29.82, 30.22, (35.60), 28.81, 28.29

Today, I just don't care...


----------



## RicardoRix (Sep 28, 2013)

45.78 
43.17 
49.93 
44.02 
46.50 
52.46 
49.82 
(36.35) 
49.26 
(56.36) 
43.92 
39.77 

average: 46.46s

really happy with that, no bad solves, just 1 sec away from pb.


----------



## lunari (Sep 29, 2013)

Round 5
*Race to sub-30 - 3x3 CFOP

Average: 30.75*

30.97, 27.43, 33.99, 27.31, 29.78, 32.21, (25.97), 30.53, 30.29, 33.48, (36.58), 31.56

I know that I could make it if I practised....


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Round 5 Race to Sub-25*

Round 5
Race To Sub-25 - 3x3x3 CFOP Method
*Average: 25.83*

Times: 
1: 26.18
2: 25.63
3: 25.13
4: 27.61
5: 28.27
6: 26.79
7: 24.04
8: 25.79
9: 20.39
10: 24.75
11: 30.61
12: 24.86

Just over 25! Im glad and by doing this I got a new PB of 20.39!!! This is fun! Can't wait for next round!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 30, 2013)

*Round Five​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated! 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 30, 2013)

*Race Round Six
Closing Time - Monday, October 7​**Scrambles* 
1. R2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D F2 D B R' D2 F D' U' R2 L' D' L2
2. D' L2 U B2 D L2 U B2 L2 U F2 R' L D' B2 L' D2 B' U' R2 D'
3. U R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 D' F2 R D' U' L' D L2 F L B U2
4. R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 U F2 L2 U2 F D R B U' L F U' B' F' D2
5. F2 U B2 U' F2 D R2 U B2 L2 F' U L' B' D R F L B' R' F2 D'
6. D U F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L' B L2 F D2 U R' D' U' B' D'
7. L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U B' U' R F2 D F D U' L2 B2 U2
8. L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 R' F2 D L B2 U' F2 R U2 F' U
9. U2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U R2 U' F2 D R' B' F U L2 F2 U' R U L' D'
10. U' F2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 U F2 D L' U' R L U' F D' B2 U' B2 U'
11. U2 F2 L2 D B2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' B D' L' B' U2 B U' B U L'
12. U' B2 U L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F U2 B D F2 R B R' L' F' U2


----------



## pdid (Oct 1, 2013)

Round 6
Race to sub 30 CFOP
Average: 29.74
29.11, 27.03, 25.52, 29.34, 31.66, 29.01, 33.09, 34.52, 32.49, 28.31, 30.46, 26.85


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 1, 2013)

Round 6
Race to *OH sub-30*

43.33, (53.66), 37.17, 51.00, 37.09, (33.25), 38.58, 51.93, 40.58, 36.54, 37.40, 43.41 = *41.70*


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 1, 2013)

Schmidt : 32.74 (σ = 3.85) : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4
36.61, 38.84, 28.19, 38.16, 28.15, 31.94, 33.18, 29.09, 34.50, 27.28, 30.08, 37.53

it would have been a better avg. if it wasn't for those _few _​sup-30's


----------



## Yellow Toad (Oct 1, 2013)

*Round Five*

41.55
46.81
42.68
40.96 
38.29
40.23
48.18
(48.54)
43.80
37.62
40.84
(29.31)

Average: 42.10



WOW!!!! I never thought I could do this
good. Just WOW!!!


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 1, 2013)

Round: 5
Race to: Sub-35 CFOP (double flick U's & D's)

*AVG: 33.50*
36.02, (42.06), (25.65), 33.14, 34.82, 29.48, 26.59, 32.77, 40.00, 30.12, 39.00, 32.97

Consistency all over the place. Messed up a G-perm on solve 2 but still overall pretty happy as it was below my goal. Improvement has been slow but steady lately so hopefully I will be racing to sub-30 very soon.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 2, 2013)

Round 6
Race to Sub-25 (OH)
Average: 24.94
(19.87), 24.67, 22.98, 27.27, (27.30), 23.29, 27.01, 20.60, 26.59, 26.88, 23.45, 26.62

Even though this is sub-25, I'm not happy. So many lockups and fumbling fingers. I seem to execute worse when I try to go faster or when I'm under pressure. With 2H I seem to do better under some pressure. And I'm not improving in OH... haven't for such a long time. Can I hope to graduate two rounds from now? Only if I'm lucky...


----------



## qaz (Oct 3, 2013)

Round 6
Race to sub-30
One-handed
Average: 46.97

1. 46.235
2. 1:08.181
3. 45.981
4. 54.207
5. (38.401)
6. 40.743
7. (DNF)
8. 46.964
9. 41.563
10. 41.009
11. 40.320
12. 44.462

DNF was a 25 with a J-perm which I thought was a skip


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 3, 2013)

*Roux Race to sub 30 Round Six
Average: 42.19*

39.19, 47.09, 43.04, 34.49, 46.89, 41.81, 46.43, 55.29, 34.64, 49.98, 31.84, 38.41


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 3, 2013)

Round 6
Race to Sub-30 (Roux OH)

Avg: 35.43

Times: 36.59, 36.59, 40.26, 35.52, 35.34, 34.34, 26.79, 39.80, 38.31, 29.52, 35.80, 32.47


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 3, 2013)

Round 6
Sub 25 OH
Average: 30.67

(23.59), 29.28, 23.90, 36.13, 34.28, 30.67, 27.42, 28.12, (42.30), 36.97, 29.52, 30.37

So much bad. OLL was often slow because of bad OLL or new OLL.


----------



## RicardoRix (Oct 6, 2013)

Round 6. CFOP.

43.58
40.00
54.59
(1:12.55)
39.06
1:00.77
37.51
40.96
38.31
(38.14)
43.72 
43.21

AVERAGE: 44.23. PB ao12. Very pleased, the 2 sup minute times came from badly executed PLL :O so could have been even better 
F2L has improved and general fluidity. Few more F2L tricks required I think, when they're both in the slot but mismatched.


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Oct 7, 2013)

Round 6 CFOP
Race to sub 25
*AVERAGE: 26.03*
Times:
1. 24.50
2. 23.80
3. 28.35
4. 26.98
5. 27.75
6. 25.84
7. 22.07
8. 26.54
9. 29.22
10. 23.24
11. 28.83
12. 25.32


----------



## lunari (Oct 7, 2013)

Round 6
*Race to sub-30 - 3x3 CFOP

Average: 29.45*

30.91, 27.46, 25.53, (34.87), 32.00, 29.47, 26.51, 28.17, 30.74, 29.29, (21.89), 34.44


----------



## Yellow Toad (Oct 8, 2013)

*Round Six*

*Race to sub 30 round 6
Average: 54.06*

54.11
1:03.41
46.01 
49.99 Lucky- One Hundredth Of a Second!!  
56.57
(1:45.67) 
49.92 
46.85 
(42.26) ;D
1:16.09
52.75
44.86 

I-It was ok I guess, BUT at least it was
not terrible RIGHT?!?

I just wanna know how you guys
are improving for me im just going super
fast around the cube but, if I try to do two averages
in a row, my hands get REALLY I MEAN REALLY tired!
So I was wondering if any of you had a better strategy to getting faster. I
don't mean practicing because I do that. Just wondering though...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 8, 2013)

*Round Six Results*

*Round Six​*



No graduates this week. 
Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 8, 2013)

*Round Seven Scrambles*

*Races Round Seven 
Closing Time - Monday, October 14​**Scrambles* 
1. D2 L' R U2 B' F D2 U' R' B' F2 R2 F R D' B F' R2 D U F R2 F' 
2. U2 L' R' B2 L R2 D U L' F' U2 R' D L R2 B' L2 B U2 F L2 F' U2 
3. R2 U' B2 D' F' L R' B' F' R' F2 L R' F' R2 B R' B U2 B F' D' R2 
4. L2 D2 U' L' R B2 F2 D B' F' U' L' U2 B2 L' R' F D' L R B' L F' 
5. B U2 B2 F' D F2 R2 D B F2 D2 U' R' U2 L2 U2 L2 R' U L' R2 B U 
6. F2 L' R D' R B2 F' L D B' D' U L R' U B F' L D2 L2 D' F2 R 
7. F' L2 R D U B L R D' U' B F2 L' B' U' B' U2 B' F2 R' B2 F2 U' 
8. D' F' D U L R' F' L2 D' U2 B2 F D' U R2 D R' D F2 D2 B' F2 U 
9. B2 F D2 B F2 U2 B F L' B' F2 L2 R2 B2 D' U2 L' R' U' L' U B' F 
10. U' L' F2 D2 R2 D U2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 U R' D2 U' L2 D2 B2 R F D2 U 
11. B' F2 D U' B2 R' B2 F2 L D2 L2 D' U R' D L D B' F L' B' F R 
12. L2 R2 B2 F' L R D' U' B F D L2 B2 F' R' D L2 D L2 R U L' U2


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol SneaklyFox and PianoCube. Im embarassed that im between 2 OH sub 25 solvers and im 2 handed  Lol


----------



## lunari (Oct 8, 2013)

Yellow Toad said:


> I just wanna know how you guys
> are improving for me im just going super
> fast around the cube but, if I try to do two averages
> in a row, my hands get REALLY I MEAN REALLY tired!
> ...



When I was at your speed, slow solves helped me a lot. I guess you use CFOP, correct me if not. So don't time yourself too often, and just solve the cube without trying to turn fast. Try to find more efficient ways to solve F2L pairs, or try blind crosses, or try to find the next pair while you execute another, there are lots of things you can learn during slow solves. And I think learn some PLLs once in a while. Just look up a case that appears often. And maybe use better fingertricks, I don't know how good they are. You could post a video of some solves in the corresponding thread (don't know the exact name), so people can be more specific when they give advice.

Hope that helped you a bit


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 8, 2013)

Get a toilet cube. Go sit on the toilet until you can´t feel your legs anymore, while solving the cube(no access to a timer) Act like you were doing some walk-through solves for a total NOOB(you don´t have to talk out loud) Say something like "so, after the cross is done I solve this pair that is right in front of me, and while I´m inserting that I´ve already spottet the next pair. Oh! I can see that I will get a sune OLL when the next two pairs are done"(eventually it *will *be true and you will amaze yourself)
OR
If you are young enough to have your own room, then just practise.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 8, 2013)

Round 7
Race to Sub-25
Average: 25.02 (nooo...)
24.33, 24.81, 25.89, (21.55), 25.99, 26.76, 25.36, 23.51, 22.30, 23.95, (28.04), 27.29

Really? Argh!!! Always last two solves mess me up for some reason. Ok... might as well move on. This is very depressing so I'm going to practice 3BLD instead. I'm so noob at it right now though (see sig) so if I do full solves I'll probably be off the charts even if I do Race to Sub-30. Maybe and probably even DNF average. Is it ok if I work on substeps instead and/or enter a "Race to Sub-X" where X is something other than 25 or 30? A substep might be... memo and execute corners only... or execution only.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 8, 2013)

Round 7
Race to sub-35 CFOP (double flick U's and D's)
*Average: 30.44 (PB )*
33.04, 27.32, (25.41), 25.85, 33.66, 30.074, 30.20, 28.65, 31.25, (38.95), 34.42, 29.89

Really happy with this one, practice is starting to pay off and I am getting more and more sub-30's every time I do an Ao12+ This marks my third week sub-35 so I'll be racing to sub-30 now. Although progress has been slow I am improving again which is really exciting after being at a standstill for a long time now.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 9, 2013)

Schmidt : 29.67 (σ = 1.65) : 3 on 4
29.78, 27.71, 29.61, 29.13, 32.75, 30.66, 28.30, 37.30, 28.83, 28.09, 24.47, 31.88


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 10, 2013)

Round 7
sub 25 OH
Average: 28.23

27.44, 29.07, 31.59, 27.31, 26.37, (22.78), 23.94, 30.58, 30.78, 28.68, 26.49, (41.55)

Yay, not a bad average.



SpeedSolver101 said:


> Lol SneaklyFox and PianoCube. Im embarassed that im between 2 OH sub 25 solvers and im 2 handed  Lol


I'm far from sub 25, barely sub 28 on a good day 
I improve slowly, so I'll probably not graduate until some unknown time during 2014.


----------



## lunari (Oct 11, 2013)

Round 7
*Race to sub-30 - 3x3 CFOP

Average:* *29.49*

30.19, 27.40, 30.25, 29.50, 34.17, 23.81, (50.05), 24.35, 33.01, 29.10, 33.16, (19.61)

Yes! Thought I ruined my average with the 50. And then - sub20 on the last one


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 11, 2013)

Round 6: Roux

21.48

19.22, 21.75, 23.08, 19.95, 22.00, 22.32, 24.18, (18.61), 20.75, 22.56, (25.22), 18.99

Possibly my PB Ao12 with Roux, and no counting sup-25s. I've finally got my Ao100 back under 25 too.


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2013)

This time, I'm not going to give up this event until I've graduated from the race to sub-20 for 2H and sub-30 for OH.
lol I always say that and then get bored and go back to CFOP

*Round:* 7
*Race to:* sub-30
*Event: CN ZZ*
*Times:* 36.15, 31.14, 28.14, 33.10, 36.73, 29.90, 52.90, 40.36, 29.54, 41.01, 50.60, 35.25
*Average of 12:* 36.38


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 12, 2013)

*Round Seven Race to sub 30 Roux
Average: 42.61*

38.23, 43.17, 47.94, 42.47, 41.39, 32.48, 42.36, 1:03.74, 43.54, 46.76, 37.11, 43.22


----------



## Dino (Oct 13, 2013)

*Round: 7
Race: Sub-30 - Speed*
*Average of 12: 39.28*

*Times:* (1:10.50 :fp), 37.27, 39.97, 45.59, 39.40, 38.06, (31.25), 43.50, 44.28, 35.50, 35.38, 33.84.

*Best average of 5:* 38.13

Had a shocker at the start but recovered for another sub-40.
Not been cubing much lately due to work, so fairly happy to stay at about the same pace.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Oct 13, 2013)

*Round Seven*

47.25 
47.28
(41.76) 
50.24
(55.91) 
43.80
41.97
42.90
43.46
45.72
45.86
49.76

Average: 45.82


Not a bad average I guess
it was sub 00:50 at least!! 




lunari said:


> When I was at your speed, slow solves helped me a lot. I guess you use CFOP, correct me if not. So don't time yourself too often, and just solve the cube without trying to turn fast. Try to find more efficient ways to solve F2L pairs, or try blind crosses, or try to find the next pair while you execute another, there are lots of things you can learn during slow solves. And I think learn some PLLs once in a while. Just look up a case that appears often. And maybe use better fingertricks, I don't know how good they are. You could post a video of some solves in the corresponding thread (don't know the exact name), so people can be more specific when they give advice.
> 
> Hope that helped you a bit





Yes it sure helped me a bit 


I just wanted to say that I do not
use CFOP I do Layer-By-Layer I will
do use the T-perm and sometime I will 
do F2L but, not yet. 





Schmidt said:


> Get a toilet cube. Go sit on the toilet until you can´t feel your legs anymore, while solving the cube(no access to a timer) Act like you were doing some walk-through solves for a total NOOB(you don´t have to talk out loud) Say something like "so, after the cross is done I solve this pair that is right in front of me, and while I´m inserting that I´ve already spottet the next pair. Oh! I can see that I will get a sune OLL when the next two pairs are done"(eventually it *will *be true and you will amaze yourself)
> OR
> If you are young enough to have your own room, then just practise.




Yes I do cube when I go use the bathroom and yes
I have my own room, but I do not do walk-through solves
(I will do that next time I use the Bathroom) 


Thank you Schmidt and lunari for commenting on my post


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm sorry to tell you this, but you will probably never be sub30 unless you change method. And even if you do knock ~15s off your times, the time you spend on getting _that_ fast is better spent on a faster method. Look at some [Reconstructions] or the [Example Solve Game]


----------



## RicardoRix (Oct 14, 2013)

ao12 : 47.35

59.17,54.07,41.17 ,46.98,40.79 ,48.47,51.88 ,43.80,47.49 ,57.34 ,40.12 ,41.51


----------



## pdid (Oct 14, 2013)

Round 7 
Race to sub 30 CFOP
Average:29.21
33.39, 26.48, 24.59, 26.53, 30.15, 24.07, 27.14, 32.36, 28.01, 31.09, 32.35, 34.46
YAY!!! Graduation!!!!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 15, 2013)

*Round Seven Results*

*Round Seven​*



Good job pdid you graduated this week in the race to sub 30 and congratulations to everyone who participated! 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 15, 2013)

*Round Eight Scrambles*

*A Couple of Cube Races Round Eight
Closing Time - Monday, October 21​**Scrambles* 
1. U L2 F2 L' D2 U' R U F2 L' D2 U' B' L2 F2 R2 D' F' L2 R2 F R' U' 
2. B' F' D2 U L2 D' U L' D U' B2 L' R' D2 U2 F L R' F' L' B2 F2 U' 
3. D' R2 F R' U' R F2 D2 U' R2 B2 F' U' L' R' B L R F L2 D U2 R 
4. B2 F' R' D' U' R D F' R U' L2 D U B' D' U F L2 B' U' R U F 
5. F D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' D' U2 R2 U F2 U2 R' U2 B2 L B' L B' D U' B2 
6. L' R2 D' B' L2 R2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 B2 R D2 U R B2 F D2 L2 R B2 D 
7. D' L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B F2 D2 L2 R' D B' F2 D2 U' B' F D' U' R U2 F2 
8. D2 U' R' F L B F2 L R' U L2 D2 L' R2 U L F R B F2 L2 R2 B 
9. U F D' U B' F' R D' U' F2 L' B' F2 D2 U B2 D2 L' R' B2 F2 D2 U' 
10. B' F2 L F' L U' L2 D' B' U2 F2 U' B' F' L R' D2 L' B2 F L D' R 
11. L B2 F2 D' U2 B2 F D' U2 R F2 R2 B2 L F L2 B2 D' F L' R' F2 D' 
12. L F2 R B L R2 U2 B2 D' B' R B' D U B2 D' U' L2 R B F D2 F'


----------



## LostGent (Oct 15, 2013)

Round 8

Race to sub 30 CFOP

Average: 29.55

31.63, 38.64, 25.93, 28.34, 30.88, 25.45, 29.59, 37.30, 27.60, 30.13, 28.13, 26.09


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 16, 2013)

Round 8
Race to sub-1 (3BLD, M2 edges only - memo and execution)
Average*: 1:43.31
1:31.72, DNF(1:23.28), 1:37.31, DNF(1:13.12), 1:34.71, 1:28.98, 1:20.13, 2:15.72, 1:37.82, DNF(1:40.26), 1:16.09, DNF(1:58.90)

I am trying to get sub-1 minute doing edges only. I know I DNF'ed 4 times, but I wanted an average that would show my weekly progress so I didn't use the DNF average that it's supposed to be. Instead, I copied the results and for all the DNFs I added +30 seconds to the time (so 1:23.28 was changed to 1:53.28) to find the "adjusted average". I'm not sure if this is a good way to handle DNFs. I could also just use a mean time of all the non-DNFs as long as I don't have more than x number of DNFs or something like that. And if I'm not allowed to enter a "Race to sub-1" then go ahead and put me in Race to sub-30.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 16, 2013)

If it is just for your own system, then you could add a time penalty according to how many wrong edges there were.
time / 12 edges
ex: 12 good edges in 1:20.xx = no pen (10s/edge)
10 good 2 bad in 1:20.xx = 1:20+2*10s = 1:40.xx
flipped edges should be 2* penalty


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 16, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> If it is just for your own system, then you could add a time penalty according to how many wrong edges there were.
> time / 12 edges
> ex: 12 good edges in 1:20.xx = no pen (10s/edge)
> 10 good 2 bad in 1:20.xx = 1:20+2*10s = 1:40.xx
> flipped edges should be 2* penalty



Oh, that's a good idea. I think I'll try to use that next time.


----------



## RicardoRix (Oct 18, 2013)

ao12: 41.86

53.07, 43.51, 47.98, 33.98, 34.07, 34.05, 39.87, 39.25, 54.11, 48.11, 42.29, 43.95, 

gotta be happy about that I s'pose. pb's ao5 and ao12 along the way. 
Trying the slow solves, but I have to try and turn faster when timed which is what I did here. 
For some reason I've started doubting some of my PLL's


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 18, 2013)

Round: 8
Race to: Sub-30 CFOP
*Avg: 31.37*
31.35, 28.10, 35.96, 27.563, (26.76), 32.40, 29.85, 31.11, (38.08), 29.91, 34.22, 33.27

Inconsistencies still killing me. I've been making steady progress and have had many sub-30 avgs lately so even though there is improvement, this Ao12 still disappoints me. If I were able to replace my sup-35s with sub-30s I'd be much happier. Oh well, there's always next week I guess


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 19, 2013)

Round 8: Race to sub-25 Roux

21.35

(15.97), 21.79, 19.27, 20.62, 19.11, 22.14, 20.24, (27.51), 24.02, 24.70, 18.87, 22.74

Graduated! Also I'm back to my CFOP speed, time to work on my lookahead and break through the 20 second barrier.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Roux Race to sub 30
Average: 38.85*

38.70, 34.46, 33.91, 39.72, 41.51, 38.39, 43.34, 48.42, 25.55, 30.53, 1:02.33, 39.52


----------



## qaz (Oct 19, 2013)

Round 8
Race to sub-30
3x3 one-handed
Average: 40.99

45.886 (35.443) 36.878 40.928 (DNF) 43.480 43.960 39.450 41.584 44.254 37.689 35.821

It's really the last layer that's killing me. Third solve had 14-second F2L.


----------



## lunari (Oct 20, 2013)

Round 8
*Race to sub-30 - 3x3 CFOP

Average: 28.81*

28.40, 29.72, 30.73, 29.28, 25.13, (24.46), 30.11, 26.99, (36.74), 30.92, 31.22, 25.62

I guess I'm gonna race to sub25 next week  Might take a while. And a few more LL algs...


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 20, 2013)

*Round 8
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 28.20*

27.69 25.23 29.25 26.84 (24.68) 24.93 (34.88) 30.11 27.68 34.67 29.53 26.06

Counting 34 -_-
Otherwise quite good.


----------



## SpeedSolver101 (Oct 20, 2013)

Race to sub-30 
*Average: 25.18*
21.91, 26.12, 26.82, 26.12, 23.24, (28.68) 26.52, 26.83, 24.81, (20.73) 21.52, 27.87


----------



## Yellow Toad (Oct 22, 2013)

*Round Eight*

*Round 8
Race to Sub-30
Average: 49.73*

52.32
56.45
(36.11) <--- That's a GREAT time ;D
48.64
52.90
41.82 
47.39
51.30
(1:02.35) <--- BOOOO! 
43.25
54.07
49.18



YAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! I was sub-50 YES!
Ok it wasn't THAT good but, hey it's 
sub-50.I will do F2L next week!!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 22, 2013)

*Round Eight Results*

*Round Eight​*



Two graduates this week! 
TheOneOnTheLeft graduates Roux in the race to sub-25
lunari graduates speed in the race to sub-30

Congratulations to everyone who participated! 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 22, 2013)

*Round Nine Scrambles*

*Races Round Nine
Closing Time - Monday, October 28​**Scrambles* 
D' F2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 L B' L D B2 U2 F2 L'
B2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D B2 U F2 R2 B L' B L' D B U F2 R' D'
B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 F L U' B' F U R' D'
U' F2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 U' R D' F' D U' L2 B' D2 F2 R U
R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' L' F L2 F2 U' F' R' D U2 L2
F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 L B2 F2 L B R B2 R' F U L
B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L U L D' L B R' B' F R2
R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 D2 R2 B' R2 D' L' U' R L' B F' D2 L2
D B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D' R2 D' U R' L2 B L2 B' L F D' R' B' U'
U' R2 D2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L D F R' B' F D' B2 L2 B D2
U2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R' D' F' D' F' U L' B D' R2
D B2 U L2 D B2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 R U L F U2 L' D2 F' L B'


----------



## lunchmaster (Oct 22, 2013)

*Sub 25?*

19.98, 23.95, 20.10, 24.97, (16.92), 24.67, (38.21), 25.30, 25.96, 22.17, 22.90, 24.63
AO12- 23.46

Roux. New PB single. Pretty good average for me.


----------



## Sarge (Oct 22, 2013)

22.35, (28.87), 25.60, 23.81, 22.46, 24.10, (21.66), 27.82, 24.37, 22.19, 22.17, 23.18
AO12: 23.81

Trying to get the sub-30s out of the way so I can move on to sub-25. Real happy I got every solve under 30, tho.


----------



## LostGent (Oct 22, 2013)

Race to sub 30 CFOP

Average 28.99

32.11, 29.60, 35.65, 24.96, 29.11, 29.26, 23.35, 26.16, 33.50, 31.87, 27.30, 26.05


----------



## hcfong (Oct 22, 2013)

Round 9 sub-30
Average: 29.53

27.82 (24.07) 33.43 28.56 26.86 24.48 34.56 31.68 26.89 33.28 (38.67) 27.74


----------



## theneonpenguin (Oct 22, 2013)

Race to sub-30 ZZ
*Average: 43.69*

41.95, 37.80, 58.10, 38.95, 33.86, 54.30, 37.26, 45.67, 44.34, 39.10, 49.96, 47.63

I could have done better :/


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 22, 2013)

Week: 9
Race to sub-30
AVG: 29.99
25.89, 26.61, 26.00, 28.48, 33.92, 33.30, 38.00, (38.89), 33.17, 24.77, 29.75, (20.39)PB!

I am both totally stoked by this avg and disappointed at the same time. I had a new PB, made my sub-30 goal (barely!!!!), but was still all over the place with consistency. How do I range 20-39?! I messed up the cross on the 38.89 trying to look ahead and it cost me big time. Oh well, first successful sub-30 round in this thread so I guess I'll take it!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 24, 2013)

Round 9
Race to Sub-1 (BLD edges)
Average: 1:29.06
1:29.90, 1:07.48, 1:23.21, (58.92), 1:13.98, 1:26.64, 2:08.43[+30], 1:35.56, 2:07.01[+30], 1:12.58, (2:35.35[+20]), 1:05.82

2:08.43[+30] means I actually got a time of 1:38.43 but added 30 seconds for 3 wrong edges (10 seconds per wrong edge). Improvement is a positive thing. I even got one sub-1 and I was glad I got it all correct on that one.

Edit: I just realized something funny with this system. If I use no time, I would have probably 12 wrong edges, giving me a time of 2 minutes, which is better than some of the above times!


----------



## qaz (Oct 24, 2013)

Race to sub-30
One-handed
Average: 39.94

41.03 44.66 41.56 36.47 43.90 (DNF) 37.89 (30.09) 38.52 38.86 37.43 39.08


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 24, 2013)

*Round 9
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 28.66*

28.02 31.96 29.27 32.88 25.74 23.95 25.62 30.87 25.37 32.89 (34.07) (23.30)

Bad start and ending with a good 25.58 avg5 in the middle.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 26, 2013)

*Roux Race to sub 30 Round Nine
Average: 45.24*

49.38, 1:16.04, 55.73, 33.43, 39.48, 1:13.23, 28.38, 43.20, 53.61, 36.08, 31.31, 37.04

With my MoYu Huan Ying. It turns great, but I need to work on my technique... there were several pops in this average.


----------



## RicardoRix (Oct 26, 2013)

*
CFOP sub-30*
Average of 12: 42.66s
49.29, 41.62, 39.64, 40.30, 39.95, 49.37, 48.57, 37.99, 48.54, 37.27, 41.85, 38.81


----------



## Yellow Toad (Oct 27, 2013)

*Round Nine*

*Round Nine Race To Sub 30
CFOP*
1:00.58
1:07.35
1:18.01
41.74
52.41
44.46 
1:01.82
48.12
49.67
40.63
47.41
45.84


Average: 51.94


I did Fridrich F2L this week instead of
layer-by-layer and I thought I would get 
NOT sub 1:00 but nope, I did!


----------



## Dino (Oct 27, 2013)

*Round: 9
Race: Sub-30 - Speed*
*Average of 12: 37.02*

*Times:* 30.40, (44.25), 35.53, 39.71, 36.30, 37.43, 37.84, 37.09, 42.63, (23.94), 39.88, 33.36.

*Best average of 5:* 36.78

Single, Mean of 3 and Avg of 12 Personal Bests!!!!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 29, 2013)

*Round Nine Results*

*Round Nine​*


No graduates this week but special good luck to Sarge, LostGent, and hcfong who are one week away! 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 29, 2013)

*Round Ten Scrambles*

*Cube Races Round Ten
Closing Time - Monday, November 4​**Scrambles* 

R2 U B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 L' B L D' F R' U' L' F' D U'
F2 D' L2 F2 D U R2 U' L2 B2 U L' U2 B' U F' D' L2 U2 B R'
D B2 D' B2 D F2 D F2 D R2 U' L' B' D' F R' B2 F' R D' U2
F2 D' F2 D L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L' D' B' R L U F L2 U2 B U2
D' R2 L2 D B2 R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 B F R F2 L2 D B2 L F D U2
R2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U' R2 D R2 U R' B2 D' B2 L B' F2 D2 R' F U'
L2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B' F R' B' L' D R D L F2 U
L2 D2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U F2 U' F D' R L' F R2 L2 F2 R2 B'
B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U' L F' D R2 U R L' D' L' D2
R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 U' F L' D2 R B2 D' B2 R U F' U
U L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F' L2 D L2 F2 L B2 D' B2 R' U'
D' B2 R2 D U B2 U' L2 B2 R' B R2 B D' L F D2 F2 D2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 29, 2013)

Did you leave me out of the last round?


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 29, 2013)

Round: 10
Race to: Sub-30 CFOP
AVG 30.75
31.80, 36.94, 30.31, (42.91), 31.51, 30.05, 28.66, 32.32, 27.56, 30.15, (26.29), 28.20

Almost made it, but again my inconsistency screwed me. Without the bad solves overall ok results. I'm learning some new OLL's (L's) and think I paused a half second too long in identification.


----------



## qaz (Oct 29, 2013)

Race to sub-30
3x3 One-handed
Average: 40.61

(29.57) 48.98 31.46 42.34 (50.16) 42.32 39.38 42.98 34.44 43.36 39.41 41.42

first solve was good, rest was not


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 30, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Did you leave me out of the last round?



Sorry sneaklyfox, I fixed it.


----------



## pdid (Oct 31, 2013)

Round 10 
Race to sub 25 CFOP
Average: 32.44
34.20, 31.35, 27.01, 26.10, 34.21, 31.23, 31.64, 34.84, 26.00, 39.30, 34.80, 39.04 
Bad solves, Didn't even get sub 30.


----------



## LostGent (Oct 31, 2013)

Round 10

CFOP Race to Sub 30

27.97, 28.79, 33.29, 28.88, 32.98, 26.75, 30.39, 26.63, 28.39, 32.42, 30.94, 30.18

Average 29.77


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 31, 2013)

Round 10
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 26.58

23.65 23.31 32.14 28.89 (32.84) 26.18 25.46 25.19 27.88 (20.15) 28.46 24.62

Yess, finally a good average. The 20.15 was PLL skip, but otherwise it was just good solves.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 2, 2013)

Schmidt : 28.99 (σ = 2.65) : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4
31.09, 30.47, 23.33, 29.52, 26.53, 32.90, 28.88, 30.22, 25.00, 25.03, 34.40, 30.30


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 3, 2013)

*Roux race to sub 30 Round Ten
Average: 41.34*

42.66, 53.36, 48.14, 42.66, 44.18, 33.07, 37.22, 40.38, 32.97, 44.87, 44.80, 35.42

Zero practice this week. No pops this round.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Nov 3, 2013)

*Round Ten*

*Round Ten
CFOP
Average: 48.45*
55.14
(35.46) Best 
41.62
55.37
49.04
48.63
49.87
38.51
52.63
(58.76) Worst 
39.80
53.87


Average: 48.45


Sub 50! Well, yes I did do a two-average-warm-up
but, sub 50 cfop! 



Spoiler



Part of my first ever ao50 straight:

Mean: 48.43
Standard Deviation: 11.49
Best Time: 33.58
Worst Time 1:40.24 
Best ao5: 39.08
Best ao12 44.25


----------



## Zeotor (Nov 4, 2013)

*Average of 12: 1:43.46*
Race to Sub-30
Round Ten
Roux (3x3x3)

1:27.37, 1:36.23, 1:42.51, 1:50.09, 1:47.97, 1:39.48, 1:57.25, 1:57.20, 1:51.67, 1:37.35, 1:44.72, 1:12.77


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 4, 2013)

Round 10 (BLD Edges)
Race to Sub-1
Average: 1:36.33
1:33.52[+20], (1:13.08), 1:23.88[+20], 1:55.15[+30], (2:12.34[+20]), 1:18.54, 1:14.55, 1:51.38[+20], 1:33.33, 2:01.62[+40], 1:53.64, 1:17.71

If I didn't make all those mistakes it would have been average 1:24.12. I must be really sleep deprived or it's because I didn't practice BLD much this week.


----------



## TDM (Nov 4, 2013)

*Round:* 10
*Race to:* sub-25
*Event:* Roux
*Times:* 31.21, 25.09, 26.05, 32.37, 30.16, 27.64, 31.71, 25.54, 29.67, 31.88, 32.90, 29.16
*Average of 12:* 29.54


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 5, 2013)

*Round Ten Results*

*Round Ten​*



Way to go LostGent. You graduate the race to sub-30 this week! Schmidt, Sarge, and hcfong are one round away from graduating.

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 5, 2013)

*Round Eleven Scrambles*

*Cube Racing Round Eleven
Closing Time - Monday, November 11​**Scrambles* 

1. F2 D U2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F' R' B2 D B2 L2 D2 B D F2 U'
2. F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D U' F2 D2 B2 R' B U' R' D U F2 L2 B' U'
3. R2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 U' R F' L B R B' D2 U2 L'
4. U B2 R2 L2 D' U' R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L' F2 U2 F U' B U B R' D2
5. D2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 R B U2 R' D B' U2 F U'
6. U2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U R' L' F' D2 U' R2 F' U' R' D' R
7. D F2 D' L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 F' D' L' B R B' L U R L2 U'
8. U R2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' B F' L F' D L B' R' B F U'
9. L2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 U L F R2 L D L' U2 F' D'
10. L2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 L' D2 B F' L B U F2 U' R2 U2
11. B2 U2 F2 D L2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 L2 F D2 U F2 L' D2 B2 D L' F U2
12. B2 D' L2 D F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F' L' B2 D' F R2 D2 R' F2 L


----------



## theneonpenguin (Nov 5, 2013)

Round 11
Race to sub-30 ZZ
*Average: 35.30*
31.73, 37.28, 38.13, 34.88, 39.67, 32.52, 35.67, 27.23, 37.04, 39.54, 30.18, 36.02

Pretty happy that all of my solves were under 40.xx... I couldn't enter round ten because of school work and tests. Also pb AO12.


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2013)

*Round:* 11
*Race to:* sub-30
*Event:* Roux
*Times:* 25.76, 26.10, 29.94, 31.61, 30.01, 28.47, 38.30, 31.90, 34.11, 27.90, 42.00, 28.03
*Average of 12:* 30.64

I think it'd be better to wait before I'm consistently sub-30 before doing the race to sub-25. I'd done one Roux Ao5 before last week, and before that my last time doing Roux was probably ~1 month ago. I chose sub-25 goal as a guess, and I think sub-30 would be better.
Also I need to get less distracted when I see an easy 2x2x2.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 5, 2013)

Schmidt : 28.30 (σ = 1.65) 3x3x3 on 4x4x4
24.46, 26.65, 27.19, 28.97, 25.44, 30.19, 29.18, 33.05, 30.63, 29.13, 28.50, 27.13

Who knew that lube would do so much?!?


----------



## sk8erman41 (Nov 5, 2013)

Round: 11
Race to: Sub-30 CFOP
AVG 30.35
26.69, 29.79, 26.89, 30.76, 27.93, 31.88, 33.08, 40.98, 31.19, 30.06, 30.55, 31.34

SOOOO close! If it weren't for my horrible consistency I would have made it no problem. Started off really good but got frazzled in the middle then was nervous trying to make up for it at the end. Kept trying to tell myself to slow down and look ahead but the pressure to make the cut off got the best of me.


----------



## qaz (Nov 6, 2013)

Round 11
Race to sub-30
3x3 OH
Average: 37.49

37.79 40.03 (29.71) 38.04 36.50 38.57 41.66 39.11 (42.80) 31.91 36.11 35.16


----------



## thesolver (Nov 6, 2013)

*Round 11
Race to Sub30 3x3 CFOP Two Handed*

Average : 36.835

Times : 34.863, 38.204, 36.525, 33.198, (39.488), 39.347, 37.811, (33.083), 36.798, 35.491, 37.436, 38.685


----------



## LostGent (Nov 8, 2013)

Race to sub-25 (now that I've graduated ) CFOP Round 11

Average 27.40

34.19, 25.00, 29.28, 25.25, 22.80, 24.44, 28.96, 38.50, 28.27, 23.69, 26.46, 28.54

Centre cap pop on 38.50, not that it was a great solve to begin with!


----------



## RicardoRix (Nov 8, 2013)

ao12: 43.10s

42.06, 54.04, 54.79, 43.98, 34.36, 44.27, 39.70, 41.88, 39.74, 41.92, 46.34, 37.05


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 9, 2013)

Race to sub-30: NM Roux

*31.25*

31.88, 36.63, (20.13), 25.28, (40.20), 21.85, 32.58, 26.42, 33.03, 39.43, 28.66+, 36.77

Back to work on non-matching blocks. CMLL is the real hassle it seems, also incorporating the move that matches the blocks smoothly into LSE is something to work on.


----------



## Hiimmanly (Nov 9, 2013)

Race to sub 30

Average: 46.07

Times: 42.49, 33.82, 48.82, 52.37, 48.53, 53.18, 45.49, 48.14, 33.60, 45.27, 45.02, 50.78


First time solving since February last year, so not too bad I guess.


----------



## Jcpopp (Nov 10, 2013)

Race to sub 30

Average: 33.31

Times: 27.63, 32.36, 25.29, 37.18, 30.00, 33.75, 35.35, 36.02, 34.77, 32.66, 33.36, 37.95

I think I did pretty well!


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 10, 2013)

*Round 11
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 32.02*

34.16 32.94 27.30 (25.20) (39.33) 36.88 35.08 27.20 35.98 37.43 25.56 27.67

I hurt the fingernail of my pinkie a week ago, so I have done a total of maybe just 5 OH solves the last week because it hurts. It's quite good again now, but the lack of practice shows. Tons of stupid mistakes like wrong G-perm and messing up/forgetting OLL  No warm up ether.
The last solve was cool because I did COLL (I only know the H cases) and got EPLL skip.
I hope to be sub 30 again next week.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 10, 2013)

*Roux race to sub 30 Round 11
Average: 38.21*

44.00, 35.01, 31.46, 35.04, 42.01, 36.68, 37.70, 48.87, 34.75, 49.01, 36.01, 35.05



Spoiler



ao50

Roux
Nov 10, 2013 10:30:15 AM - 11:48:10 AM

Mean: 39.73
Standard deviation: 7.90
Best Time: 26.87
Worst Time: 63.45

Best average of 5: 33.04
15-19 - (38.67) (26.87) 31.94 35.98 31.22

Best average of 12: 36.43
15-26 - 38.67 (26.87) 31.94 35.98 31.22 43.30 32.27 (47.61) 35.23 44.34 37.62 33.77


----------



## Yellow Toad (Nov 10, 2013)

*Round Eleven*

*Round Eleven
CFOP

Average: 41.93

*
33.78
47.12 
47.73
35.94
54.78
42.27 
35.65 
49.90
47.24
39.16
35.88
38.39




Not bad... I did do 3 averages before this.
(2 more solves because I am doing an average of 50 )

EDIT:
Thanks TDM


----------



## TDM (Nov 10, 2013)

Yellow Toad said:


> Average: 47.47


Those solves average 41.93...


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 10, 2013)

TDM said:


> Those solves average 41.93...


@Toad: Time for a sig update


----------



## Zeotor (Nov 11, 2013)

*Average of 12: 1:41.34*
Race to Sub-30
Round Eleven
Roux

1:38.84, 1:34.55, 1:50.38, 1:27.15, 1:47.63, 1:48.62, 1:24.97, 1:55.95, 1:48.66, 1:19.87, 1:57.87, 1:36.67


----------



## CheesePuffs (Nov 12, 2013)

Race to Sub-30 (ZZ)
Round Eleven
29.74, 31.22, 26.29, (34.66), 32.05, 29.84, 32.05, 32.24, 33.32, 22.20, 31.12, 29.56, (19.59)


To be fair, this was late at night so I wasn't at my best plus I only did one warmup up solve before this. Most of my slow times was because I spent too much time trying to find peices. Towards the end i knew I had to save my average so I got slightly better.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Nov 14, 2013)

Wheres round 12? Can't wait to post a sub-30 this week!


----------



## cube fan2013 (Nov 17, 2013)

Greetings, everyone, been a long time i guess.....
I'm using the same method - speed

RACE TO SUB 30
ROUND 11 - SPEED
AVERAGE : 28.51

30.17, 26.34 (21.43) 25.58, 29.71, 26.87, 28.32, 31.73, 28.87, 29.13 (32.39) 31.67


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 17, 2013)

*Round Eleven Results*

*Round Eleven​*



Schmidt graduates the race to sub-30 this week! 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 17, 2013)

*Round Twelve Scrambles*

*Round Twelve
Closing Time - Monday, November 25​**Scrambles* 

1. D B F' U' F D U2 L2 R' U' L' D' U L' R' D' B D U B2 D U B2	
2. F' U' F U L R' F2 R D' U' F U2 B2 D L' R D B' R2 D' R2 D F'	
3. D U B2 F R D2 U B F' L' D B' D' R U' R' D' B D U B D R'	
4. R2 B F' L R B' F D B' F R B2 D' F2 L D' L' R B' F L' R B	
5. D R2 B F L R' U B2 L2 R' U B2 F' R2 D2 U L' B2 F2 D' U2 L2 R	
6. L' R B' D U B F2 U' B F D' F' D' L U2 R U2 L' D2 F D2 U2 R2	
7. L R F' D U' L R F' D L' R2 F2 L2 B F' R' B' D U2 R D' U2 R'	
8. B D L' B' F2 L R' B' D' F L2 B2 R2 B2 L' F2 U' L R' F2 L' F2 L	
9. D U' F U L U2 L R' D' U2 F' L D' B F2 D' F U R2 D U F2 R'	
10. L B2 F2 R2 B F L2 R' B F2 D2 U B2 F' D2 L' R D2 B' L B2 F2 R'	
11. U' F2 L R' F2 L2 F2 R B' L2 R2 B2 F L2 R B D2 U' B' D U' B D2	
12. R2 B2 R B F D' B' U2 L' R D U L' D B' F D2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 D


----------



## TDM (Nov 17, 2013)

*Round:* 12
*Event:* Roux
*Race to:* sub-30
*Times:* 29.66, DNF(27.31), 29.13, 23.68, 25.11, 30.17, 23.01, 34.98, 23.48, 32.76, DNF(25.29), 26.05
*Average of 12:* DNF (mean is 27.80)

First DNF off by an A perm (wrong PLL) and second by an M'. I tried to double flick M2 instead of doing it as R' [r M'] and failed (as always).


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 17, 2013)

*Roux race to sub 30 Round 12 
Average: 39.93*

31.08, 35.50, 51.40, 40.94, 53.43, 36.96, 44.36, 35.03, 33.66, 48.29, 32.99, 40.18


----------



## CheesePuffs (Nov 18, 2013)

Round 12 ZZ
Average: 25.49

24.56, 29.15, 23.20, 24.76(+2), (20.64), 21.96, 25.60, 31.80, (31.83), 22.87, 26.91, 24.11

This was a pretty good average. I really need to work on my lookahead though not to mention my EOline.


----------



## Hiimmanly (Nov 18, 2013)

Round: 12
Event: Speed
Race to: sub-30
Times: 39.64, 37.16, 38.75, 42.42, 42.75, 45.98, 38.50, 37.14, 43.44, 35.20, 38.14, 40.34
Average of 12: 39.83


----------



## qaz (Nov 18, 2013)

Round 12
Race to sub-30
OH
Average: 35.40

(DNF) 32.13 32.89 34.94 32.95 32.62 39.52 31.03 (30.17) 44.40 39.72 33.83

practiced a lot of OH today


----------



## ySoSrs (Nov 18, 2013)

*Round:* 12
*Event:* 3x3 on 4x4
*Race to:* sub-30
*Times:* 26.78, 31.49, (33.61), 27.86, 25.70, 33.46, 29.78, 29.45, 26.24, (22.03), 26.48, 28.41
*Average of 12:* 28.57

I really need a cube that doesn't lock, perhaps gotta florian mod it. Definitely gotta lube it though. And I really gotta learn 2 gen Z perm, one of the 33's was a Z perm, was on 26s after OLL that solve.


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 18, 2013)

*Round 12
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 28.49*

30.18 28.51 28.96 27.35 26.47 28.91 (25.26) (31.98) 27.80 28.95 30.49 27.23

Back to normal 
I warmed up with a sub 25 avg5, but of course that couldn't continue when it mattered...


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 18, 2013)

Race to sub-30: NM Roux

27.39

28.63, (DNF(20.50)), 21.38, 30.11, 29.40, (20.17), 25.33, 23.55, 27.84, 27.37, 30.95, 29.32

Definitely getting better at figuring out CMLL, got a few successful one-looks in there.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Nov 18, 2013)

Round: 12
Race: to sub-30 CFOP
AVG: 28.88

25.32, 25.93, 30.85, 28.34, 31.70, 30.97, 28.32, 30.75, 28.24, 32.46, 24.11, 28.35

Really pretty happy with this one. A bit more consistent and made the goal. I was pretty confident that I would make it this week (and hopefully going forward). Practice has been yielding slow but steady improvement for awhile now and I hope I can continue to improve.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 19, 2013)

Round 12 (Roux)
Race to sub-25
Average: 29.00
30.34, 28.48, 30.78, 26.89, (25.65), 28.46, 28.71, 26.66, 30.37, 31.08, 28.21, (31.23)

I totally lost motivation for 3BLD again. My Roux times are pretty bad. Graduated sub-30 with Roux quite awhile back and didn't bother doing more. This is what comes of not practicing I guess.


----------



## DaveyCow (Nov 19, 2013)

Round 12 - Race to sub30
*Ao12: 33.52*



Spoiler



Mean: 33.04
Average: 33.52
Best time: 24.08
Median: 34.13
Worst time: 37.22
Standard deviation: 3.42

Best average of 5: 33.21
3-7 - 32.02 34.78 (37.22) 32.82 (24.08)

Best average of 12: 33.52
1-12 - 36.33 33.79 32.02 34.78 (37.22) 32.82 (24.08) 35.65 34.46 34.63 31.07 29.63


----------



## thesolver (Nov 19, 2013)

*Round 12*
Race to Sub30 CFOP : Speed.
*Average 32.069*
*Times : *

30.898, 36.916, 32.709, 30.883, 34.422, 30.160, 34.386, (38.058), 24.786, (22.654), 31.148


----------



## Jcpopp (Nov 19, 2013)

Round 12
Race To Sub 30
Average: 31.17

Times: 

30.08, 35.95, 29.50, 33.17, 28.66, 30.21, 32.68, (37.02), 34.62, 28.92, 27.87, (23.93)

I improved my average by two seconds!


----------



## LostGent (Nov 20, 2013)

Round 12 CFOP
Race to sub 25

32.21, 26,63, 33.76, 30.24, 29.98, 27.42, 25.38, 31.79, 29.08, 20.05, 25.35, 19.05

Average 27.81

Awful start but that's my first sub 20 solve in forum comps


----------



## theneonpenguin (Nov 20, 2013)

Round 12
race to sub-30
ZZ
*Average: 32.44*

35.21, 24.98, 32.09, 34.99, 34.40, 25.52, 37.22, 32.01, 34.49, 30.08, 28.38, 38.73


----------



## RicardoRix (Nov 20, 2013)

Round 12
Race to sub-30

ao12: 44.86

38.51, 48.00, 46.32, 46.58, 46.84, 39.37, 41.35, 53.69, 51.03, 41.78, 46.53, 40.80


----------



## Zeotor (Nov 25, 2013)

*Average of 12: 33.19*
Race to Sub-25
Round Twelve
CFOP

29.69, 41.97, 30.59, 36.19, 31.52, 34.64, 35.98, 27.74, 38.67, 27.53, 31.53, 35.34

I am no longer doing the Race to Sub-30 with Roux. I am now doing the Race to Sub-25 with CFOP.

I highly doubt that I will do this kind of thing again. I apologize for any inconvenience Brian.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 25, 2013)

*Round 12
Race to sub-30
CFOP*

*Avg of 12: 29.44*



Spoiler



Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 23.28
Worst Time: 32.47

Individual Times: 
28.70, 30.82, 25.72, 28.07, 31.42, (32.47), 30.25, 32.13, 30.02, (23.28), 27.58, 29.65




After a cubing break of several weeks I'll try again... Even if I already graduaded in the old sub-30 thread, I start at the 30-seconds barrier again, since my times are some seconds slower than before the break and sub-30 times are not that common yet.

So I'm happy with the times in this round


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 25, 2013)

Gordon said:


> *Round 12
> Race to sub-30
> CFOP*
> 
> ...



Nice to see you back man!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 26, 2013)

*Round Twelve Results*

*Round Twelve​*



No gradutes this week.

Congratulations to everyone who participated!



Zeotor said:


> I apologize for any inconvenience Brian.



It's really no problem... switch back anytime. 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 26, 2013)

*Round Thirteen Scrambles*

*Races to sub -25 & -30 Round Thirteen
Closing Time - Monday, December 2​**Scrambles* 

1. D2 U B U' B' R' B F L2 R2 B' D' L' R D2 L' D2 L R' F' L' R D	
2. F D2 L2 R F D U' R B' L U B' L U' B' L F R B2 L' B' L' R	
3. F2 U2 B' L D U B F' D2 U' F U B' R B F D' L B' F' L2 R' B2	
4. D U' F R2 D U' B D2 L2 D' U2 L2 R2 D2 U' B2 F D' U' F D U' L	
5. D U2 R U' L R D B L2 R B' F U F R' B2 D B R2 F2 R' D L'	
6. U L' D2 U L' B' F' L F2 R D U' L2 R2 D' B' R2 D' B' R D' U' R'	
7. L2 R' D U2 B D U' B' R' F2 D2 U2 L' F D' U L2 R' B F2 L' D R'	
8. L2 B' F' L' B F D B2 D' L' R F' U' F L R2 D2 U B D U B2 R'	
9. D2 B' D' L2 D' L B2 F' D R U R2 D L R' B L' B' F D2 L2 R U	
10. B' D' U2 L' D U' F' L' B' F D2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 L B2 L' F U2 B' F2	
11. U' L' U' B2 L B2 U' L D' U2 B L R D L2 R2 D B2 R D L2 D' U	
12. D U' F' U2 F2 D2 F' L R F L' R' D' L' B' F' D B' R2 B' F2 L U'


----------



## ySoSrs (Nov 26, 2013)

*Round:* 13
*Event:* 3x3 on 4x4
*Average:* 29.55
26.30, (39.94), 29.47, 26.75, 28.38, 27.81, 36.31, 31.33, 29.72, 32.18, 27.28, (26.11)

Just barely made it, the 39 was N perm which I don't know, so I did 2L OLL and got a Z perm which I don't know in 2 gen yet.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 26, 2013)

Race to sub-25: NM Roux

26.61

25.67, 32.34, 32.33, 21.91, 28.33, (34.34), 24.29, 23.14, 32.34, (21.45), 22.82, 22.92

I've changed to the race to sub-25 as I've improved quicker than expected. I might put learning new CMLL algs on hold and go through the ones I know to learn NM recognition for them. Some are really easy, but some are really sucky. I did get a sub-25 Ao12 earlier though, and a 16.xx with NM blocks when doing a normal average which was awesome.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Nov 27, 2013)

Round: 13
Race: to sub-30
AVG: 27:28

25.55, 26.13, 32.83, 23.91, 35.79, 28.62, 25.02, 29.35, 24.20, 27.03, 30.11, 23.69

Super stoked about this one for a bunch of reasons. 1) I have been attempting to become color neutral recently (I'm not there quite yet so did white cross for all scrambles for this race) and was afraid that it would mess with my original main color. I am actually surprised that it is having almost the reverse effect. Learning CN is forcing me to focus so much on the F2L pairs that I find myself absolutely forced to look ahead and not look at the insertion of the pair. It is always said in improvement/advice threads to not pay attention to the pair that you are inserting in order to look ahead, which I always attempted to take to heart, but I think sometimes the brain wants to focus on what it knows. Being forced to focus on the NEXT piece has helped me greatly. 2) I haven't practiced at all today. I wasn't going to submit my race today since I have limited time to cube, but I decided that with the holiday the week I would be busy and this would be my only opportunity to post so I went for it and am really happy with the results. 3) my best Ao12 posted here so far- 6 sub-27's including 3 sub-25's.


----------



## LostGent (Nov 27, 2013)

Race to sub 25 CFOP
Round 13

25.10, 27.31, 26.67, 22.91, 27.73, 37.92, 28.19, 32.46, 25.75, 33.10, 20.14, 27.06

Average: 27.63

Really struggled with consistency today, getting closer and closer to getting sub 20 singles in every ao12 though which is nice.


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2013)

*Round:* 13
*Event:* Roux
*Race to:* sub-30
*Times:* 31.42, 30.42+, 28.33, 27.25, 28.24, 33.17, 20.35, 31.14, 30.41, 17.20, 26.58, 1:23.62
*Average of 12:* 27.83

Explosion on the last solve. Assembled orientations correctly, but not permutation. That 10th scramble was nice.
EDIT: going to try a prepared solve using that 10th scramble. I used optimal blocks/LSE from jarcs. Solution is:
B' D' U2 L' D U' F' L' B' F D2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 L B2 L' F U2 B' F2	
y2
R' U2 B2
R2 U' R U r2 U' M2 U' R'
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L
U' M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' U
This'll be my first attempt at a prepared solve using Roux. Let's see if I'm actually good at this type of solving without lookahead.
EDIT2: 11.09 first try. EDIT3: 8.75 third try.
EDIT4: 7.80


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 27, 2013)

Round 13 (Roux)
Race to sub-25
Average: 25.93
24.17, 25.92, 28.40, 23.80, 25.98, 28.01, 23.56, 28.54, 25.24, 25.64, (22.95), (29.77)

Much better.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Nov 27, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 13 (Roux)
> Race to sub-25
> Average: 25.93
> 24.17, 25.92, 28.40, 23.80, 25.98, 28.01, 23.56, 28.54, 25.24, 25.64, (22.95), (29.77)
> ...



Nice. You should post some Roux solves on your youtube channel


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 27, 2013)

sk8erman41 said:


> Nice. You should post some Roux solves on your youtube channel



But I suck at Roux?


----------



## Gordon (Nov 28, 2013)

*Round 13
Race to sub-25
CFOP*

*Avg of 12: 27.81*



Spoiler



Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 22.60
Worst Time: 35.78

Individual Times: 
31.95, 27.75, 28.23, 28.98, 31.45, (35.78), 26.34, 25.44, 27.19, (22.60), 27.55, 23.20


----------



## Yellow Toad (Nov 29, 2013)

*Round Thirteen*

*Round Thirteen
CFOP Race To Sub 30
Average: 43.07*
44.62
39.99
40.42
44.50
38.51
44.48
41.91
39.63
32.90
38.15
45.58
43.03


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 29, 2013)

*Roux Races to sub-30 Round Thirteen
Average: 36.81*

44.94, 36.75, 33.50, 34.88, 44.22, 34.16, 31.30, 34.57, 43.98, 41.83, 32.97, 31.26


----------



## Phillip1847 (Nov 29, 2013)

ROUND 13
Race to Sub-30(Speed)
CFOP

*29.58*

31.83, 29.58, 26.58, 26.45, (23.21), 35.51, 28.49, 26.74, 27.07, 33.03, (37.52), 30.58
The cross on the fifth one... wow.
The 11th one was simply my mind overthinking the large amounts of pairs I saw


----------



## Shah (Nov 30, 2013)

ROUND 13
Race to Sub 25
Roux (2-Look CMLL)

*23.97*

20.93 24.97 25.13 (15.83) 25.57 22.65 (29.91) 20.18 21.72 23.89 28.45 26.21


----------



## Zeotor (Dec 2, 2013)

*Average of 12: 30.13*
Race to Sub-30
Round Thirteen
CFOP

30.86, 25.99, 49.59, 30.89, 22.23, 29.66, 32.60, 38.77, 23.65, 29.03, 28.62, 31.23

(The average was completed yesterday. I just forgot to _post_ it yesterday.)


----------



## CheesePuffs (Dec 2, 2013)

Race to Sub-30 Round 13
ZZ
Average: *27.34*

27.45, 22.73, 25.76, 25.92, 36.25, (39.72), 30.64, (20.37), 32.02, 22.60, 25.53, 24.54

That was very inconsistent. Many good solves yet many terrible ones. On my 39 I messed up EO and PLL. However ZZ is so much more fun than CFOP so I will probably switch if I can get my ZZ times within ~2-3 seconds slower than my cfop. Don't worry, I'll stick around for sub 25.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 3, 2013)

*Round Thirteen Results*

*Round Thirteen​*



CheesePuffs graduates the race to sub-30 this week! 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 3, 2013)

*Round Fourteen Scrambles*

*"The" Races Round Fourteen
Closing Time - Monday, December 9​**Scrambles* 

1. B F D' R B2 F' R2 F' D2 B D R' D2 B L R2 B2 F' L' R B2 U F2	
2. R' D' L' R U2 B' U2 L' F' R' D U' F' D U2 B F2 R' F2 L2 R2 D U'	
3. L2 B D F D2 B' D' B F2 L R' B L F2 L R2 D2 F L R F L2 R2	
4. D2 U2 R2 B F2 U L D B' R2 D U2 L R2 B' D2 L2 B' F L2 R D' F'	
5. R B2 F U' R' U L R F R2 F2 R D' U' L2 R2 B2 F D2 R2 B L' R2	
6. L' R' F' L' U' L2 B2 R2 B2 R' B D2 U B F' U B D2 B2 U2 L' R F'	
7. D B F' L' D' U2 F L D' L2 R2 B F' L' R2 F R U2 F D2 F2 D2 L2	
8. F R B' F' U L2 D2 U B2 L' B' F' D' B U2 B2 F D' L2 B' L' R2 B	
9. D B' F L2 F R' D2 U B2 R' D2 R' D U2 R U L2 D B F U' F D	
10. U' B F D2 B2 U' F2 D' U B' R' D' L F2 U L2 U2 B R B2 F2 D' R'	
11. B2 F2 L U' B2 F L' R2 U2 R' D' U' R' B F' D L D' U2 B' F2 U2 R'	
12. U' L2 R B' F2 D2 U2 R' D2 L2 D L R2 D B' D' R' B2 U L' D2 U2 L


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 3, 2013)

Round 14 (Roux)
Race to sub-25
Average: 25.45
28.60, (29.48), 25.78, 26.60, (21.97), 23.60, 24.19, 27.09, 27.03, 25.86, 22.05, 23.68

I'm surprised the average is as good as it is. I thought I did worse than last week.


----------



## ySoSrs (Dec 3, 2013)

Round 14 (3x3 on 4x4)
Average: 28.26
27.09, 34.24, (24.41), 30.55, 25.80, 28.41, 24.58, 26.99, (34.30), 31.90, 27.34, 25.70

So much lock ups, would be way more consistent without those.... But I graduated, so who cares.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Dec 3, 2013)

Round 14: NM Roux
Race to sub-25

25.87

(36.75), 24.69, 31.46, 22.56, 24.43, 25.39, (19.43), 24.37, 30.86, 22.77, 27.51, 24.63

Also, thanks for switching me to the other race, Brian.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 3, 2013)

Round: 14
Race: to sub-30 CFOP
AVG: 28.60

25.69, 25.59, 26.73, 33.37, (25.25), (36.03), 31.58, 30.24, 32.11, 26.37, 25.30, 28.65

I can tell I am still improving because I am not happy with this one at all. There were a bunch of solves in here I could have shaved probably about 5 seconds off but messed something up or just fumbled the cube around awkwardly. Still made it so I am happy I haven't dropped off (still working on CN- 4/6 so far). I plan on finishing by end of the year and moving on to race to sub-25 using all colors.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Dec 4, 2013)

*32.85*
ROUND 14
RACE to SUB-30 SPEED(CFOP)
29.89, 34.37, 28.17, 32.26, 36.30, 33.85, 37.19, 31.62, (26.75), 36.64, (40.26), 28.24
ouch
The reasons these times were 2 seconds slower is due to a cube that is now my main that I switched to, but its white. I'm not used to white recog.


----------



## RicardoRix (Dec 7, 2013)

ao12: 43.51s

54.02,44.43,47.54,28.71,39.54,51.07,59.89,38.97,41.13,32.84,36.67,48.91

sorry for absence, I was not sure whether to continue or not. seems I'm not getting better and need to go back to the drawing board.
On the plus-side - pb single 28.71, first under sub 30.


----------



## TDM (Dec 7, 2013)

Sorry for changing what I'm doing all the time. But I've just massively improved at OH overnight, and I'm now actually close to sub-30 whereas I was barely sub-40 before.

*Round:* 14
*Race to:* sub-30
*Event:* OH (ZZ)
*Times:* 29.94, 36.35, 26.29, 29.60, 26.15, 45.63, 33.84, 32.46, 37.58, 37.08, 35.37, 34.54
*Average of 12:* 33.31

So many mistakes. One was EO+CP (the 45), another was CP, and on the 37 I completely forgot how to phase, did sexy*6, then inserted the pair which didn't actually phase at all. I then did OCLL and was left with an H perm :fp a couple of not inserting the correct DF+DB edges for EOLine too. This could've easily been sub-31 (I don't think it could've been sub-30).


----------



## Shah (Dec 8, 2013)

Round 14 (Roux)
Race to sub 25
Average of 12: 25.68


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 8, 2013)

*Roux race to sub 30 Round Fourteen
Average: 35.94*

29.60, 30.97, 35.45, 33.16, 39.30, 38.11, 40.77, 29.08, 43.03, 37.63, 38.33, 36.09

I saw a lot of improvement this week and it wasn't reflected in this race average. 



Spoiler



Roux
Dec 8, 2013 3:10:40 PM - 4:17:00 PM

Mean: 34.81
Standard deviation: 6.61
Best Time: 26.59
Worst Time: 65.32

Best average of 5: 29.05
20-24 - 29.41 29.56 (27.69) (38.49) 28.19

Best average of 12: 32.02
15-26 - 32.05 34.71 33.78 33.49 (65.32) 29.41 29.56 (27.69) 38.49 28.19 29.60 30.97

1. 42.64 L2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 F2 L B L D L2 B' D' L2 U'
2. 33.11 D2 F2 R2 U L2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 U R F2 U F D' F2
3. 33.16 F2 D B2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U' B2 D F' L2 D L2 D2 L F2 U' L' B R'
4. 27.74 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 F R B2 U' F2 D F' R2 F' R2 D2
5. 30.43 U2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 U F2 D2 R B F2 L B2 D2 U' F' R D
6. 39.55 U2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L' D' U' F' L' B U' R B2 F U
7. 49.67 L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 U2 L' U R2 D2 B R' F' R' U L' B2
8. 30.76 D' B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U R' F' U' L2 F R B' R F L2 U'
9. 38.21 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D R2 U F' L2 B' L U2 R F' U' B R2 D2
10. 36.59 D2 R2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U2 L' F' D' L2 B L2 B2 U B U2
11. 32.44 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 U R2 U F2 D2 R' B' R2 F2 L B D' R D' F'
12. 37.20 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 R B U' R2 D' B' L B' L2 U2
13. 35.53 L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' B R F2 U2 B2 U F U2 L F2 D2
14. 41.20 F2 D R2 D' U' B2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 B' R B2 F2 U B' R F L2 B' U'
15. 32.05 U L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 D B' D B2 D' R L' D2 B' L2 B'
16. 34.71 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D F2 D B2 D2 L' D' F2 U' F2 R' D2 L2 U B
17. 33.78 B2 D' R2 U' F2 D F2 D L2 B2 D F B2 R' B R F' D2 F' U' L'
18. 33.49 B2 F2 U F2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U' R' B L F U F L2 D B D'
19. 65.32 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R' B U2 R2 D R D2 L D' B' U'
20. 29.41 R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D L' U' L2 B U' F2 D' F' R' U'
21. 29.56 D' B2 D F2 D U' B2 L2 B2 U L' B' U' L D R2 D B' L2 D'
22. 27.69 D R2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R' B' U' L F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U'
23. 38.49 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' F U B' R' D2 L2 F
24. 28.19 B2 D F2 U' R2 D L2 U F2 D F2 L' U F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 L D2
25. 29.60 R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 U' L2 D2 F' U F R L' D' R2 L2 U2 B' D
26. 30.97 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 L2 B' L2 U R2 B' L' B' D2 F2 D R'
27. 35.45 D B2 D R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 U2 B R' B L F D' L' B L' D' U2
28. 33.16 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U' R' B2 L F2 D' F' U2 R F2 R' L U2
29. 39.30 F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F' L2 F U' F2 L' D2 U' B
30. 38.11 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U B U' R2 D F U2 R D L D' L'
31. 40.77 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 U F L2 F' R2 L2 U L' B' R' F U'
32. 29.08 B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' R' D' B' R' U F U L2 D' L2 D'
33. 43.03 R2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F U' R L2 D2 U' B' L F L
34. 37.63 F2 D' U' R2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L' F' D2 B R L2 F L U' B' D
35. 38.33 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' F R' L F' D2 U' B2 U R2 B
36. 36.09 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' B U' R' U2 L D' L2 B L U'
37. 31.22 L2 B2 L2 U R2 D B2 F2 D' R2 U R' B L2 F R2 D F' D' F D2 U2
38. 27.81 R2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 L B' D' L2 U2 R' L2 F' U'
39. 42.22 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' B2 L' U' L U' F D' F2
40. 36.52 U L2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D U2 B' R' F' D2 U' R' B F2 L2 F U
41. 29.81 F2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 F U2 L' B' D B D' F2 U' R2
42. 28.49 L2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 F R' U' F2 R L B' U' L F D'
43. 32.63 D2 R2 U B2 D B2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 F L F' L F' D L U2 F2 L2 U
44. 33.89 U R2 U' R2 B2 L2 D B2 U R2 U R' B D L2 B2 F L' B' R B2 U'
45. 27.36 U' B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U2 F' R D2 U' L2 B R' F2 R2 D
46. 32.94 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L' F L' D' U2 F U' R L2 U2
47. 35.93 D2 R2 F2 D U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R F' L D R' L2 D' R F L2 U2
48. 35.99 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U B2 U' R2 B D B2 L D' L' D2 R' U' L2 U'
49. 26.59 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 L' F D L' D2 B F2 R2 L U' L'
50. 26.77 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' L D' U R F L F' D'


----------



## Yellow Toad (Dec 8, 2013)

*Round Fourteen*

*Round 14 Race To Sub 30
Average: 37.49*

35.94
44.30
36.88
28.43
38.03
47.00
38.79
36.67
37.11
35.08
35.63
36.45

WOW! Good Average and sub 40! Not a pb though 
But, my first sub 40 average on the race! 
Also check out my new avatar.


----------



## Zeotor (Dec 9, 2013)

*Average of 12: 34.50*
Race to Sub-30
Round Fourteen
CFOP

37.45, 29.88, 26.14, 34.55, 31.99, 33.63, 32.24, 37.17, 33.40, 36.56, 38.22, 38.71


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 9, 2013)

*Round 14
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 31.33*

27.82 32.87 33.31 33.50 (39.15) (23.72) 26.96 27.61 35.63 30.06 38.94 26.56

Ehh... messed up OLL at least twice and have not practiced enough lately. :fp


----------



## thesolver (Dec 10, 2013)

Round 14
Race to Sub30
Average : 30.370
Times : 
36.070, 32.557, 31.384, 31.328, 25.173, 24.178, 31.988, 29.853, 35.048, 30.070, 27.422, 28.883


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 15, 2013)

*Round Fourteen Results*

*Round Fourteen​*



2 graduates in the race to sub-30 this week: ySoSrs and sk8erman41! 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 15, 2013)

*Round Fifteen Scrambles*

*Races Round Fifteen
Closing Time - Monday, December 23​**Scrambles* 
1. L2 F U' R2 B F R B F L2 R D F' L F2 L' R B2 F2 U F2 L R'	
2. B2 L B' F2 L R B2 F L R2 B2 L R D U2 F L2 U' L B F L R'	
3. D B' D' U' B R F' D2 R2 D2 F2 D' U2 B2 D2 L U F2 L R' D' L2 R	
4. D2 B U' B2 F' R2 B F2 R D2 L2 R F2 L' F' R F' U B2 D' U L2 F2	
5. U' L2 D B2 L2 D B2 F' R2 F2 L2 R' D U' L' B F2 L B' R' B F2 R2	
6. D R2 D2 B F' L2 R F' U' B2 L' R2 U R2 B L2 U' R B F' D2 B' L'	
7. D' U2 B F R' F2 L2 R U L R2 U F' L R B2 F2 L F' D2 B' U' L'	
8. D2 B2 F' D2 U' L' R' U2 R B R B2 L D L D' U' F L2 B D L B2	
9. B R B2 R' D' U' B' R' U2 F' U' B2 F' L' D' U' B' U2 R B2 U B F'	
10. B2 L2 F D' U' F2 D' U2 L R2 B F' D' U2 R' B2 R' F D' B' F L R'	
11. L F D' L2 R D2 U' B L R' B' F D' U' B2 F2 D' B2 F' U2 B' L2 R'	
12. B' R' D2 U L2 R2 F L' R' D2 B F2 U B U2 B2 F D U R U2 L2 B2


----------



## Yellow Toad (Dec 15, 2013)

*Round Fifteen*

*Average: 40.52
Race To Sub 30
*
39.07
36.03
44.71
44.69
39.92
47.19
40.43
40.12
43.15
37.98
39.07
33.86

Cool...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 15, 2013)

*Roux Race to sub 30 Round Fifteen
Average: 34.26*

31.75, 32.66, 41.82, 31.91, 25.59, 1:01.27, 29.09, 34.66, 32.20, 33.16, 34.67, 40.74


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 15, 2013)

Round: 15
Race: to sub-25 (CN)
AVG: 29.87

27.34, 36.40, 27.88, 35.11, 30.98, 34.50, 30.33, 26.29, 30.48, 29.16, 20.80, 26.58

I've completed CN training and did this and following race entries CN. I am happy to be sub-30 with it, although I know that I have a long way to go towards being sub-25 with it. I don't feel 100% comfortable with all colors yet but am pretty close to my non-CN times due to some good solves during the AVG. which happened to be on white cross (improved a TON during training). I recommend anyone play around with CN even if you are not going to stay CN because it forces you to work on your look ahead a lot.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Dec 16, 2013)

*28.833*
25.541 30.021 28.088 27.572 25.568 32.222 33.197 26.723 (39.187) 25.658 27.066 (25.241)
This was a weird average. I rarely ever get that bad of a time (39.2) and didn't get a single sub-25.

Round 15 race to sub-30 speed


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 16, 2013)

Round 15 - 2H speed Ao12: 31.66



Spoiler



Mean: 31.88
Average: 31.66
Best time: 28.44
Median: 31.24
Worst time: 37.51
Standard deviation: 2.65

Best average of 5: 30.21
6-10 - 29.61 (29.17) 31.06 29.95 (36.25)

Best average of 12: 31.66
1-12 - 33.25 (28.44) 33.08 30.84 31.93 29.61 29.17 31.06 29.95 36.25 31.42 (37.51)



Holy cow after 2.5years I MIGHT actually make sub30 some day! wow craziness! Hi!


----------



## alexandremr01 (Dec 16, 2013)

Round: 15
Race: to sub-30
*Ao12: 27.47*
Method: CFOP 
Solves:12 Avg:27.47 Best:21.93 Worst:32.28+ Std:10.8%
32.28+, 21.93, 22.64, 24.46, 27.80, 29.19, 26.03, 29.49, 29.11, 28.53+, 28.70, 29.48
I forgot to start the timer after the inspection time twice xD.


----------



## RicardoRix (Dec 16, 2013)

Round: 15
Race: to sub-30
*ao12: 40.43s*

34.01, 44.78, 47.72, 44.84, 35.64, 46.98, 40.49, 47.85, 39.87, 30.24, 29.04, 39.72.

so close to sub40 :S


----------



## theneonpenguin (Dec 17, 2013)

Race to sub-30
ZZ
Round 15
*Average: 27.16*

27.91, 26.12, 26.43, 32.09, 25.77, 26.46, 27.96, 24.70, 30.34, 28.70, 27.25, 23.32

sub 30 yay


----------



## Torch (Dec 18, 2013)

Round 15
Race to sub 25
*Average 24.35*

28.81, 24.77, 22.32, 25.59, 22.98, 24.57, 23.21, 23.00, 26.69, 22.96, 22.13, 27.45


----------



## Shah (Dec 18, 2013)

Round 15
Race to sub 25 (Roux)
Average: 22.95 

20.79 30.96 27.33 21.43 22.40 22.90 20.95 21.73 23.89 23.47
18.86 24.58

Consistency! Yaaay!


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2013)

*Round:* 15
*Race to:* sub-30
*Event:* OH (ZZ)
*Times:* 28.81, 29.06, 30.59, 37.61, 29.17, 48.03, 31.79, 30.73, 33.98, 38.75, 36.48, 29.38
*Average of 12:* 32.75

0.2 from PB after over a week no practise. I'm still getting some fail solves in there. This time, no fail EO/CP recog, but I failed on LL algs. If those three solves were normal solves, this would've been PB.


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 18, 2013)

*Round 15
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 27.59*

32.27 28.40 27.03 24.09 25.12 26.66 26.91 25.99 (DNF) 30.86 (22.87) 28.54

The DNF was 25.xy, but I did wrong PLL and didn't notice before I stopped the timer :fp. The 22.87 was an easy solve with OLL skip.
I'm a bit surprised by the streak of 5 sub 27 solves, that's not something I see every day :tu.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 18, 2013)

Round 15
Race to sub-30
Average 29.51

31.62, (24.08), 32.17, 27.69, 29.29, (57.25), 26.27, 27.85, 30.94, 28.36, 31.18, 29.75

First entry since July when I was averaging ~32. Now at ~28 so hoping to finally get some good runs and graduate a race!  This was an OK session - a couple of fumbled solves, and the 57.25 was a cross disaster that went from bad to worse when I tried to fix it, but I was happy to come in sub-30 and get my first yellow cell.


----------



## thesolver (Dec 22, 2013)

Round 15
3x3 Speed CFOP

AVG : 28.85

Times: 28.80 29.56 28.87 27.99 29.93 (31.62) 29.18 28.82 28.85 (24.03) 30.70 25.79


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Dec 22, 2013)

round 15
race to sub 30 speed 
cfop
avg:29.46
Time List:
1. 31.12 
2. 28.76 
3. 28.85 
4. 30.57 
5. 29.45 
6. 30.70 
7. 33.12 
8. 22.48 
9. 34.99 
10. (21.65) 
11. (45.92) 
12. 24.54 

45 seconds lol
my recognition went to **** since my main light turned off.


----------



## Zeotor (Dec 23, 2013)

*Average of 12: 32.70*
Race to Sub-30
Round Fifteen
CFOP

35.03, 54.84, 25.24, 33.45, 33.82, 37.85, 36.61, 29.39, 24.65, 36.55, 26.93, 32.17


----------



## alexandremr01 (Dec 23, 2013)

Round Fifteen
Race to Sub-30
3x3 Speed CFOP
Ao12: 26.76
solves:12 avg:26.76 best:20.70 worst:36.92 std:16.7%
28.75, 27.42, (36.92), 21.99, (20.70), 29.13, 23.84, 27.76, 26.41, 31.96, 21.62, 24.57

Bad F2L on the third one, but easy XCross on the fourth.

Edit: Lol, I really didn't notice that this is the same round I've done last Monday. Sorry guys...


----------



## tjp8153 (Dec 24, 2013)

Round Fifteen-Race to sub 30
*Average: 34.85*
1. 28.84
2. 35.66
3. 38.72
4. 41.80
5. 28.83
6. (DNF)
7. 34.61
8. 33.22
9. 37.93
10. (28.59)
11. 37.66
12. 31.28


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 24, 2013)

*Round Fifteen Results*

*Round Fifteen​*



No gradutes this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 24, 2013)

*Round Sixteen Scrambles*

*Races Round Sixteen
Closing Time - Monday, December 30​**Scrambles* 
1. D2 B2 F' L2 U F' L R F U R2 B F R2 D' U B' R2 F2 R2 D U2 F'	
2. R D U2 L' U L2 R D L' R' B' F2 L' R2 B2 F2 L2 B' F L F' D' R'	
3. L2 B2 F D2 U' B2 U' B F2 U2 L2 R' F2 D' L2 R' B L' R2 D' U2 B' F2	
4. U' R' F2 U' L R' D' U' B U' B L F R2 F' D R2 D U2 L2 D2 B' F'	
5. B' D' U B' D2 U' F' L' R' F' D F D R B' D' F2 L U L R2 U' R'	
6. D2 U2 L B2 D' U2 L D' U' R D F2 R B2 F L' B2 U B2 R' B U' R	
7. D' R' U' L2 R2 D' U2 B' F' U' L' U B L U2 B' F D U B L2 R2 D	
8. B2 U' L2 B F2 D' U B2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 U2 R' U2 R F2 R' B' F' D2 F'	
9. D2 U' L' D B F' L' U F' L2 R' B2 D2 U L' R F U2 B F2 D' U2 B2	
10. R B' F D2 F2 L' D2 U F L2 F D2 L R D' F' D' U2 L B F' D L'	
11. D2 U2 L2 R' F D L2 R B D U L B F D' U2 L' D2 U B2 L2 D' U'	
12. U2 F' R2 B' F' U B2 U' B L D' U' L2 R F2 L' R B2 F' L2 B' F2 U


----------



## CheesePuffs (Dec 24, 2013)

Race to Sub-25
Round 16 - ZZ
Average : 23.52

21.55, 22.73, 24.42, (20.06), 23.36, (30.25), 22.50, 27.71, 24.44, 24.77, 21.35, 22.40

Apparently not doing ZZ for awhile makes you faster...
Notice how my times at the beginning of the average are faster


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 24, 2013)

*Round 16 (2H speed)*: 32.74



Spoiler



Mean: 33.07
Average: 32.74
Best time: 30.24
Median: 32.87
Worst time: 39.14
Standard deviation: 2.44

Best average of 5: 31.75
1-5 - 33.27 (30.24) 30.85 (35.36) 31.12

Best average of 12: 32.74
1-12 - 33.27 (30.24) 30.85 35.36 31.12 35.06 33.65 31.79 (39.14) 32.47 30.56 33.30


----------



## alexandremr01 (Dec 24, 2013)

Round 16
Speed 3x3 CFOP
Ao12: 27.61

solves:12 avg:27.61 best:20.90 worst:34.34 std:13.7%
22.84, 27.28, 29.19, 23.79, 30.32, (34.34), 24.76, 31.27, 27.00, (20.90), 28.86, 30.78


----------



## Torch (Dec 24, 2013)

Round 16
Race to sub 25
*Average 21.86
*
20.69, 20.33, 24.82, 24.75, 20.62, 22.25, 19.30, 17.87, 23.83, 22.22, 22.66, 21.92

Apparently, not solving at all for 3-4 days causes 3 seconds of improvement.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Dec 25, 2013)

Round 16 - NM Roux

24.06

19.38, 25.11, 21.54, 25.95, 26.80, 20.64, 24.19, 26.79, (18.93), 21.42, (29.26), 28.75


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Dec 26, 2013)

cfop speed 
avg of 12: 26.38

1. 30.56 
2. 23.50 
3. 25.68 
4. 24.44 
5. 28.88 
6. 28.18 
7. 24.75 
8. 27.92 
9. 25.16 
10. 24.72 
11. (18.89) 
12. (30.87) 
broke my personal single in this one
woohoo


----------



## cubemaste r (Dec 26, 2013)

round 16

cfop speed
avg of 12: 36.51

38.78 38.87 34.76 30.60 39.18 (27.86) 33.92 37.55 (1:14.44) 35.83 31.93 43.69


----------



## tjp8153 (Dec 27, 2013)

Road to sub-30
*Average: 32.11*
1. 32.43
2. 43.41
3. 29.73
4. 27.86
5. 36.06
6. 31.93
7. 34.39
8. 28.86
9. 30.37
10. 33.22
11. 27.46
12. 36.27


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 28, 2013)

Round: 16
Race: sub-25 CN
AVG: 28.82

26.90, 30.93, 43.14, 30.80, 25.14, 28.98, 25.99, 26.90, 29.19, 24.07, 36.24, 27.13
yeahhhhhh, long way to go. Only one white cross in this avg. and I dropped the cube on the 43.14 but oh well


----------



## Yellow Toad (Dec 28, 2013)

*Round Sixteen*

*Race To Sub 30
CFOP
Average: 40.51*
44.01
40.08
54.29 
35.54
42.39
38.92
38.74
40.50
44.80
40.70
33.44
39.69

Wow! Warmup averages help!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 28, 2013)

*Roux Race to sub 30 Round Sixteen
Average: 34.81*

49.24, 47.47, 34.47, 30.44, 41.75, 31.92, 38.19, 29.23, 28.58, 35.59, 29.33, 29.80


----------



## Phillip1847 (Dec 29, 2013)

*24.57*
Alrighty then. A sub-25 in the sub-30 race.
SPEED: RACE TO SUB-30
Round 16

19.53 23.87 26.16 25.64 (31.32) 23.55 27.02 (18.64) 20.16 26.27 29.05 24.48

The 18.64 is my PB single. Also, AUF skips always catch me surprised.


----------



## Dino (Dec 29, 2013)

*Round: 16
Race: Sub-30 - Speed*
*Average of 12: 36.39*

*Times:* 37.90, 36.56, 34.77, 32.52, 36.44, 42.38, (46.40), 34.66, (30.77), 34.02, 31.71, 42.90.

*Best average of 5:* 33.46

Hardly been cubing for the last couple of months (partly due to work, partly due to my shiny new Xbox One) but somehow managed Mean of 3, Avg of 5 and Avg of 12 Personal Bests!!!!  Maybe I should take more breaks?! :confused:



Yellow Toad said:


> Wow! Warmup averages help!



Yeah, I did Ao50 before this & seemed to help. You need to change your Ao12 PB in your sig now!:tu


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 29, 2013)

*Round 16
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 27.40*

26.12 28.83 26.55 (31.45) 28.36 28.13 (24.63) 29.80 27.52 24.89 26.35 27.43

My 2nd best average here I think. Everything sub 28 is good atm.


----------



## Zeotor (Dec 30, 2013)

*Average of 12: 29.06*
Race to Sub-30
Round Sixteen
CFOP

27.80, 29.32, 30.10, 37.88, 28.09, 33.89, 29.41, 22.49, 25.43, 28.67, 27.71, 30.22


----------



## Shah (Dec 30, 2013)

Round 16 
Sub 25 (Roux)
Average of 12: 25.42


----------



## RicardoRix (Dec 31, 2013)

Round 16 
Sub 30 (CFOP)
Average of 12: 40.64 

31.93, 39.03, 44.46, 41.53, 38.75(DNF), 33.09, 36.61, 38.03, 48.18, 26.08, 55.61, 37.95

pb single with 26.08


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 31, 2013)

*Round Sixteen Results*

*Round Sixteen​*



Shah plz include times. 

No gradutes this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 31, 2013)

*Round Seventeen Scrambles*

*25, 30 Races Round Seventeen
Closing Time - Monday, January 6​**Scrambles* 

1. D2 U B F R' B2 F D' U L2 U' F' D R2 D R D' B2 L R U' R D2	
2. R B2 D2 L' R F D B2 L' R D2 U F R' D' U B' D' F2 L2 B F2 D'	
3. L' D2 L R' U' L F2 D2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' U2 B' R U R U' B U' R' U'	
4. R' U' B2 F2 D' U R D2 F2 D U R' B2 F' R D2 U2 L D U' F' R2 D2	
5. D U' B2 D2 U' L D' F' D R B R' U B F U R' F2 D' U R' F' R	
6. B R' B' L R2 B' F L F' L' D2 R U2 B F U2 F' U B' F L' D' U'	
7. L' R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F' R B2 R2 B' F2 L2 R U L D2 U R' D' U' F	
8. D2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 B F2 L' B' F2 L U' L D2 L2 R' B F D2 B' U F	
9. R2 D' U L R' B L F2 U L R' F2 L2 U B' U' L2 R2 B' L2 R2 D F	
10. F L2 F2 D U' L2 R' F D' U' L R' B' F2 D F' L D2 U' B' D' L R2	
11. L' R2 B' R' B2 F D U B U' L D R2 F' D U' B2 D' R B L2 R' B'	
12. R F2 L' R' U F' L2 R U' R' U B2 L D' R' D' U' B2 R2 F L R U2


----------



## Shah (Dec 31, 2013)

Round 16 
Race to sub 25 (Roux)
AO12 : 26.58

Something wrong with my ZhanChi. It locked up a lot. May be I am inaccurate at turning.


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 31, 2013)

Shah said:


> Round 16
> Race to sub 25 (Roux)
> AO12 : 26.58
> 
> Something wrong with my ZhanChi. It locked up a lot. May be I am inaccurate at turning.



I also need to work on accuracy  what were your individual times?


----------



## Shah (Dec 31, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> I also need to work on accuracy  what were your individual times?






I used a mobile timer. Didn't save the times. Will post times from next time.


----------



## Shah (Dec 31, 2013)

Shah said:


> Round 16
> 
> 
> Race to sub 25 (Roux)
> ...








Re did those scrambles and got a second improvement. Still not my best.



Round 17

Race to Sub 25 (Roux)

AO12: 25.68



26.45 26.97 32.35 22.58 27.09 30.71 24.04 27.81 19.00 19.90 26.13 25.14


----------



## AlexCube (Dec 31, 2013)

Round 17
Race to sub 30
(CFOP method)
Average of 12: 28.71
Times: 31.15, 26.71, 31.86, (25.28), 30.53, 27.65, (32.45), 27.11, 30.11, 25.78, 30.85, 25.38


----------



## alexandremr01 (Jan 1, 2014)

Round: 17
Race: to Sub 30
Speed 3x3 CFOP
*Ao12: 26.28 *
solves:12 avg:26.28 best:21.43 worst:31.56 std:12.1%
29.20, 23.97, 22.10, 23.44, 24.81, 30.20, 28.54, 28.85, (21.43), 24.77, 26.43, (31.56)


----------



## tjp8153 (Jan 1, 2014)

Race to Sub 30
Round 17
*Average: 30.80*
28.93, 30.43, 31.21, 24.44, 32.28, 30.05, 36.47, 30.53, 30.96, 32.68, 40.93, 22.30


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 2, 2014)

Round 17 (sub30 race, speed): 30.92



Spoiler



Mean: 30.83
Average: 30.92
Best time: 26.58
Median: 30.14
Worst time: 34.19
Standard deviation: 2.13

Best average of 5: 29.73
4-8 - 29.02 (33.19) (26.58) 29.88 30.29

Best average of 12: 30.92
1-12 - 29.71 32.33 33.78 29.02 33.19 (26.58) 29.88 30.29 (34.19) 29.54 29.98 31.47



I want it soooo bad!!!!!


----------



## AdamB (Jan 2, 2014)

Round 17
Race to sub 30
3x3 CFOP method
*Average of 12: 37.81*
Best:30.93

Went straight into the scrambles and put in a pretty lamentable performance. My f2l was at least five seconds slower than what I've been getting lately, all of them over 20 seconds. Not sure whether it was the pressure or the lack of warm-up. 

35.00, 32.12, 30.93, 40.00, 40.87, 32.50, 36.95, 39.98, 41.95, 44.39, 42.54, 36.42.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 2, 2014)

Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2014-1-2
avg of 12: 27.73

Time List:
1. (32.18) D2 U B F R' B2 F D' U L2 U' F' D R2 D R D' B2 L R U' R D2 
2. 26.98 R B2 D2 L' R F D B2 L' R D2 U F R' D' U B' D' F2 L2 B F2 D' 
3. 24.19 L' D2 L R' U' L F2 D2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' U2 B' R U R U' B U' R' U' 
4. (22.39) R' U' B2 F2 D' U R D2 F2 D U R' B2 F' R D2 U2 L D U' F' R2 D2 
5. 30.51 D U' B2 D2 U' L D' F' D R B R' U B F U R' F2 D' U R' F' R 
6. 29.15 B R' B' L R2 B' F L F' L' D2 R U2 B F U2 F' U B' F L' D' U' 
7. 26.66 L' R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F' R B2 R2 B' F2 L2 R U L D2 U R' D' U' F 
8. 28.37 D2 U2 R D2 U2 R2 B F2 L' B' F2 L U' L D2 L2 R' B F D2 B' U F 
9. 30.90 R2 D' U L R' B L F2 U L R' F2 L2 U B' U' L2 R2 B' L2 R2 D F 
10. 24.67 F L2 F2 D U' L2 R' F D' U' L R' B' F2 D F' L D2 U' B' D' L R2 
11. 27.48 L' R2 B' R' B2 F D U B U' L D R2 F' D U' B2 D' R B L2 R' B' 
12. 28.40+ R F2 L' R' U F' L2 R U' R' U B2 L D' R' D' U' B2 R2 F L R U2



-----------
my head ain't clear but i did ok


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jan 3, 2014)

Race to sub-25 - Round 17

23.44

(18.90), 24.69, 22.69, 23.33, 23.81, (28.33), 26.69, 27.42, 21.78, 20.32, 24.18, 19.51


----------



## thesolver (Jan 3, 2014)

*Round 17 Race to Sub 30
3x3 Speed CFOP

Average: *26.23

*Times: *

25.85, 28.72, 19.28, (17.55), 27.53, 29.36, 25.42, 26.26, 30.35, (30.55), 28.15, 21.34


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 3, 2014)

*Roux Race to sub 30 Round Seventeen
Average: 32.05*

25.92, 25.25, 39.77, 32.29, 28.84, 39.95, 34.30, 28.94, 28.17, 36.45, 25.92, 54.50


----------



## RicardoRix (Jan 3, 2014)

Round 17
Race to Sub 30
AO12: 38.78s

36.38, 33.43, 40.17, 45.14, 41.39, 35.16, 48.60, 35.53, 41.14, 43.31, 35.80, 33.76

finally get a sub 40  yes!


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 4, 2014)

E: race to sub 30

Scrambles are from timer, fake.


Spoiler



Average: 27.26
Best: 22.14
Worst: 32.09
Mean: 27.24
Standard Deviation: 3.62

1: 22.62 D2 U2 R' U2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 L' D' F2 L' U' F' D2 B' L' U F'
2: 31.84 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D L2 D' R2 U2 B2 F' D' U L B L2 B2 D' R2 B' F
3: 26.15 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U R' B R' D2 F2 L B' U2 R2
4: 30.67 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 D2 U B F' L2 U R2 B L2 U'
5: 27.14 B2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L' D2 R' U' L2 F' D' F' L' B2
6: 24.92 D' B' U B R' L2 B' U' L' U F' L2 D2 F U2 F' U2 D2 L2 F2 R2
7: 30.29 F2 U F2 R2 B2 U F2 D F2 U R2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 D' L' U' R2 F'
8: 24.49 D B2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R U' B' F' U' R' B2 F R B'
9: (22.14) B2 L' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' L' R' D U' L D B' F' R'
10: 23.37 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 F D2 U' F L R D2 F R2 D'
11: (32.09) R' U R' B2 L B D' F2 U R' B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2
12: 31.12 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' F' D L B' D' R2 F' D F L R2


27.26.
Pretty bad for me, but i havent practiced and i am using my phone.


----------



## Torch (Jan 4, 2014)

Round 17
Race to sub 25
*Average 23.89*

22.70, 24.91, 29.57, 20.62, 23.64, 19.42, 26.38, 19.53, 24.74, 25.97, 23.23, 27.18


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 5, 2014)

Race to sub 30 or 25?


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sub 30.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 6, 2014)

Round 17
*Average 31.36*
30.97, 36.84, 25.39, (41.65), (22.62), 30.60, 28.02, 33.24, 34.06, 35.89, 30.49, 28.09
Awful. Been putting in regular sub-29 ao50s but today was a catalogue of missed algs and missed pairs


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jan 6, 2014)

*Round Seventeen*

*Average:41.52
Race To Sub 30!
*
38.98
40.01
34.93
47.22
48.74
51.62
29.98
42.18
38.67
40.20
44.71
39.54


----------



## LostGent (Jan 6, 2014)

Race to sub 25 CFOP

Round 17

AO12: 26.84

24.30, 26.96, 31.48, 22.65, 27.07, 28.42, 33.04, 29.36, 24.38, 30.31, 23.74, 20.94


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 6, 2014)

Round 17
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 27.94

28.90, 29.82, (22.62), 29.21, 29.78, 23.59, (35.16), 24.42, 28.86, 28.97, 31.50, 24.36

A lot of half bad solves, but 3 counting sub 25 helps.



Brian Kremer said:


> Race to Sub 25
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm not on the graph anymore... Am I too slow?


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jan 6, 2014)

Round: 17
Race: Sub-25 CN
Avg: 28.06

31.40, (24.29), 31.64, (32.04), 26.17, 25.45, 29.95, 24.46, 25.72, 29.87, 24.41, 31.39


----------



## Gordon (Jan 7, 2014)

*Round 17*
*Race to sub 25, CFOP*

*Session Avg: 28.131*
Individual Times: 
29.441, 27.246, 25.063, 24.746, 32.737, 27.489, (23.253), 26.263, 30.745, (34.160), 30.004, 27.584


----------



## Dino (Jan 7, 2014)

*Round 17*
*Race to sub 30*

*Avg of 12: 37.08*
Times: 35.27, 37.93, 39.68, (26.55), 34.55, 40.63, 34.84, 36.91, 35.52, (DNF), 40.13, 35.34


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 7, 2014)

*Round Seventeen Results*

*Round Seventeen​*


Four gradutes this week! 
In the Race to sub-25: Torch
In the Race to sub-30: alexandremr01, Phillip1847, and DAoliHVAR

Congratulations to everyone who participated!



PianoCube said:


> I'm not on the graph anymore... Am I too slow?


No, it must have been a clerical error.  Sorry about that, you're back on this week! 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 7, 2014)

*Round Eighteen Scrambles*

*Races Round Eighteen
Closing Time - Monday, January 13​**Scrambles* 

1. D2 R' B' D U B D' L' D2 B L' R U' B2 F D2 U2 L D' F2 L' R2 U' 
2. L R D' F2 D U' R' D2 B' U2 F R' U F D U L2 R2 B2 F2 L R' D 
3. F U' B2 D U L R2 D' F D U2 F' R D B F2 R' U L' B F2 R' B' 
4. D2 B F R2 U' F D2 U' B' F' D' U' B2 F L' R D' U L' R' B' F L' 
5. F2 D U B F' L2 D2 B2 U' L' R F U R D U' B F L D2 U' B F 
6. U' B2 F2 L D2 L' D' L' F' D' B' F' R2 D2 F' U' F' L2 D' L2 D U' B' 
7. L2 B' F2 U' R2 B F' L R B F D2 R F' R D' U2 F R2 U L B' F2 
8. L' R B F' D2 B U2 R D2 U L U B' F D L2 D R B' D' L B F' 
9. D U' L' R' B2 L R2 B D2 F L B2 F' D2 U B2 D2 U2 L' R2 D2 F R2	
10. D2 U2 B' R2 D2 U' B L R' D B' F L' B F' L2 B' F' D2 L2 R2 F' U2 
11. U' R' B' R' B' F' L U L F2 D' U2 R' U F' D' L' R B2 D U' F' U2 
12. B2 F R2 D' B' F R' B2 D' U B2 F2 D U R D2 U R' D2 U' L R U'


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Round 18 - race to sub-30*
*Average: 27.22*
25.73, 26.37, 28.24, 28.12, 27.54, 24.74, 27.67, (30.65), 26.23, (23.62), 28.22, 29.34

Last week's terrible entry was just a blip!


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 7, 2014)

cfop speed,race to sub 25
avg of 12: 24.11

Time List:
1. 25.89 D2 R' B' D U B D' L' D2 B L' R U' B2 F D2 U2 L D' F2 L' R2 U' 
2. (27.08) L R D' F2 D U' R' D2 B' U2 F R' U F D U L2 R2 B2 F2 L R' D 
3. 24.11 F U' B2 D U L R2 D' F D U2 F' R D B F2 R' U L' B F2 R' B' 
4. 22.62 D2 B F R2 U' F D2 U' B' F' D' U' B2 F L' R D' U L' R' B' F L' 
5. (20.03) F2 D U B F' L2 D2 B2 U' L' R F U R D U' B F L D2 U' B F 
6. 23.97 U' B2 F2 L D2 L' D' L' F' D' B' F' R2 D2 F' U' F' L2 D' L2 D U' B' 
7. 26.31 L2 B' F2 U' R2 B F' L R B F D2 R F' R D' U2 F R2 U L B' F2 
8. 24.35 L' R B F' D2 B U2 R D2 U L U B' F D L2 D R B' D' L B F' 
9. 21.95 D U' L' R' B2 L R2 B D2 F L B2 F' D2 U B2 D2 U2 L' R2 D2 F R2 
10. 26.17 D2 U2 B' R2 D2 U' B L R' D B' F L' B F' L2 B' F' D2 L2 R2 F' U2 
11. 21.12 U' R' B' R' B' F' L U L F2 D' U2 R' U F' D' L' R B2 D U' F' U2 
12. 24.61 B2 F R2 D' B' F R' B2 D' U B2 F2 D U R D2 U R' D2 U' L R
----------------
hahaha i can't believe i actually got a sub 25 avg of 12,also broke my pr on this one.
it seems every time i do a race i tryhard and concentrate 
just a quick tip
if you use http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php
you can import the scrambles,and because they are numerically ordered it will give them to you one by one
(most people probably know this but still)


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 7, 2014)

CFOP speed
Race to sub 30
*Average of 12: 26.24*
Times: 27.12, (22.91), 28.02, 24.43, 26.19, 25.93, (28.50), 27.49, 27.62, 26.46, 23.07, 26.10

Scrambles were pretty easy, first solves of the day


----------



## alexandremr01 (Jan 7, 2014)

CFOP Speed 3x3
Race to sub 25
Round 18
*Ao12: 24.86 *
solves:12 avg:24.86 best:19.95 worst:29.33 std:10.3%
28.33, 26.19, 27.25, (29.33), 23.34, (19.95), 24.10, 25.32, 24.48, 24.99, 23.11, 21.95


----------



## AdamB (Jan 7, 2014)

CFOP speed
Race to sub 30
*Average of 12: 33.52*
Times: 35.59, 40.12, 39.29, 29.00, 29.29, 32.59, 31.34, 36.75, (28.14), 36.89, 34.32, 30.15

Much better than last week!


----------



## tjp8153 (Jan 8, 2014)

Round 18 - Race to sub 30
*Average: 28.56*
36.75, 30.80, 27.18, 29.81, 27.07, 34.62, 25.40, 23.51, 26.93, 24.37, 28.45, 31.03

Edit: This was my Ao12 PB and included my Ao5 PB


----------



## Gordon (Jan 8, 2014)

OMG...

*Round 18*
*Race to sub 25, CFOP*

*Session Avg: 25.57*
Individual Times: 
29.48, 23.22, 23.20, 23.98, 23.58, 28.78, 29.49, (17.29), 23.38, 27.95, (29.96), 22.59

New PBs for single, ao5 and ao12!


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jan 10, 2014)

Round: 18
Race: Sub-25 CN
26.73

28.81, (22.27), (29.09), 28.08, 26.01, 23.91, 25.24, 26.33, 27.08, 27.46, 28.49, 25.93

I'm pretty happy with this one. More sub-25's mixed in the average and all times sub-30. Glad to see the consistency as I usually have some major screw up that messes with the whole average.


----------



## tengurocks (Jan 11, 2014)

round:18
Race to Sub 30


DNF(36.60), 37.92, 32.53, 31.97, 32.64, 40.75, 34.13, 27.36, 29.17, 43.48, 35.26, 37.27=35.51


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 11, 2014)

*Round 18
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 27.33*

28.45 28.93 28.75 26.00 23.56 29.75 31.26 (20.94) (34.42) 23.78 28.90 23.92

Lol, 4 sub 24 solves, 7 sup 28 and only one between. The 20.94 was x-cross and easy WV. Decent average.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 12, 2014)

Round 18 (2H speed): 32.58



Spoiler



Mean: 32.45
Average: 32.58
Best time: 26.87
Median: 33.11
Worst time: 36.81
Standard deviation: 2.64

Best average of 5: 31.35
8-12 - 32.57 31.58 (34.17) (26.87) 29.90

Best average of 12: 32.58
1-12 - 34.36 29.85 34.95 33.65 34.01 30.72 (36.81) 32.57 31.58 34.17 (26.87) 29.90



Curious to all you in the same boat as me (trying to get sub30 with CFOP and also aiming-towards-sub25 people): What are you breakdowns?


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 12, 2014)

*Roux Race to sub 30 Round Eighteen
Average: 32.39*

31.40, 33.96, 39.07, 28.91, 45.30, 32.34, 25.10, 24.24, 40.99, 32.48, 32.96, 26.71


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jan 12, 2014)

*Round Eighteen*

*Round Eighteen
Average: 41.23
Race To Sub 30*
49.29
49.39
41.90
32.47
38.44
40.31
42.32
34.10 
49.47
46.72
28.06
37.06


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 12, 2014)

ROUND 18
RACE TO SUB - 25 Speed
Avg: *25.66*
24.18 (33.73) 33.40 24.34 21.17 (17.29) 25.86 26.14 24.23 27.60 20.65

The single was my second best time  but those two thirties ruined it.

E: @ Daveycow :
My breakdowns are something like 5/10/5/5. My cross sucks though so yeah  and I use 2 look with 30 total OLLs known + full PLL


----------



## Dino (Jan 12, 2014)

*Round: 18
Race: Sub-30 - Speed*
*Average of 12: 34.57*

*Times:* 31.16, 35.41, 31.41, 36.77, 36.86, 36.28, 31.65, (26.09), 33.41, 38.50, 34.25, (DNF).

*Best average of 5:* 33.10

Felt like I should have been quicker but my cube feels horrible today for some reason. Guess it's time to clean, re-lube and tension!


----------



## AdamB (Jan 13, 2014)

DaveyCow said:


> Curious to all you in the same boat as me (trying to get sub30 with CFOP and also aiming-towards-sub25 people): What are you breakdowns?



A good solve for me is about 4/18/2/2. A more average solve has a couple of extra seconds on the cross and F2L. An awful solve, like if I get one of the two PLLs I don't know yet and have to two-look it, it's more like 40+.


----------



## thesolver (Jan 13, 2014)

*Round 18
Race to Sub 30 : Speed*

*Average* = 27.45 

*Times* :
28.43 (+2), 27.29, (23.64), 26.86, 26.56, (29.36), 27.33, 28.14, 27.21, 25.62, 28.29, 28.77.


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2014)

AdamB said:


> A good solve for me is about 4/18/2/2. A more average solve has a couple of extra seconds on the cross and F2L. An awful solve, like if I get one of the two PLLs I don't know yet and have to two-look it, it's more like 40+.


Are you sure those LL splits are right? From that, you're faster than me at LL (and I average 17 with CFOP), and you average 26 even though your PB is ~23.5. You're LL must be slower than that, or you're just a pro at LL and very consistent.


----------



## cubemaste r (Jan 13, 2014)

*ROUND 18*
*RACE TO SUB 30*


*Average: 29:68*


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> Are you sure those LL splits are right? From that, you're faster than me at LL (and I average 17 with CFOP), and you average 26 even though your PB is ~23.5. You're LL must be slower than that, or you're just a pro at LL and very consistent.


maybe its possible,
he knows almost full pll,if he practised a lot ll maybe its true,but ya it seems unlikely


----------



## MM99 (Jan 13, 2014)

Round 18 Race to sub 25 with zz
1. 30.76
2. 22.48
3. 21.34
4. 22.12
5. 35.93
6. 30.35
7. 18.61
8. 24.15
9. 23.06
10. 31.11
11. 23.53
12. 27.25 Session Avg. 25.89... way to many 30+s


----------



## AdamB (Jan 14, 2014)

TDM said:


> Are you sure those LL splits are right? From that, you're faster than me at LL (and I average 17 with CFOP), and you average 26 even though your PB is ~23.5. You're LL must be slower than that, or you're just a pro at LL and very consistent.



Yeah sorry, I've just looked at that again. I'm not sure whether it was a typo or a senior moment but my LL is more like 4/4, and my F2L is more like 15 seconds on a good solve. Quite inconsistent though.

</fail>


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 14, 2014)

*Round Eighteen Results*

*Round Eighteen​*



Congrats to thesolver, who gradutes the race to sub 30 this week! 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!



AlexCube said:


> Scrambles were pretty easy, first solves of the day


Agreed. Scrambles came from here: http://www.jaapsch.net/scramble_cube.htm

cubemaste r please include times. 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 14, 2014)

*Round Nineteen Scrambles*

*Cube Races Round Nineteen
Closing Time - Monday, January 20​**Scrambles* 

1. L' U2 B F D2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' F' L' B2 F' D L U2 L R' B2 L' R' U'	
2. D' R D R' U B' R D2 U' L' R2 B F2 D U2 R U' B' F2 L' R' D2 U	
3. L' F' U' L D2 F' U' L2 R D' U2 B D B' F' U' F2 D U' L2 R' B' U	
4. B2 D U' B' D2 U2 B2 D2 B L U F' R2 B F2 L' B U2 F R' D' L2 D	
5. R' U2 B' U R' D F2 R B2 F2 L2 R B2 D2 U' F2 U2 L R2 B2 D B U	
6. R' B2 F R' B' L' U B F2 L' R2 B' F' R2 F D' B' F' D U' F' D' B'	
7. B L2 R2 D B' L2 D' B D U' F2 D2 U' F' L R2 B' F2 L2 R' F D2 R	
8. D2 U B' F' R F' D' U' L2 R B F2 D2 U2 F2 D L' D2 U' L2 D2 U2 B2	
9. B2 D U B2 L' R' B2 F L R B' F L2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 B' F2 D2 U2 L	
10. L' U B R B2 F L2 U' F2 D' U B L2 R B U L' D U2 R' D' F R'	
11. L' D2 L2 U L2 R2 D' U2 R' D' B' F D U B F2 L B' F2 U L' B' F2	
12. F L' B F' U2 L' F2 U R' B2 D R2 B' D2 U' F U F' R2 B F2 D' B


----------



## alexandremr01 (Jan 14, 2014)

Round 19
Race to Sub 25
*Ao12: 24.67*

solves:12 avg:24.67 best:18.93 worst:30.04 std:15.2%
23.49, 29.49, 19.31, 23.29, (18.93), 26.35, 21.71, 21.84, 27.72, 24.42, 29.49, (30.04)


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 14, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Why don't you participate in to sub 25? You want to win for sure? C'mon man give others a chance :/


bro there are no winners here.
first you have to graduate from sub 30
and then you can race to sub 25


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 14, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> bro there are no winners here.
> first you have to graduate from sub 30
> and then you can race to sub 25



I see. Sorry about it


----------



## RicardoRix (Jan 14, 2014)

Round19.
Sub30

Average of 12: 41.98s 

34.73, 32.16, 37.31, 38.55, 55.80, 38.72, 44.66, 44.80, 40.05, 50.21, 47.84, 42.90.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 14, 2014)

race to sub 25
cfop speed 
round 19
----------
avg of 12: 23.19

Time List:
1. 19.83 L' U2 B F D2 U2 L2 R' B2 L' F' L' B2 F' D L U2 L R' B2 L' R' U' 
2. 26.53 D' R D R' U B' R D2 U' L' R2 B F2 D U2 R U' B' F2 L' R' D2 U 
3. 22.71 L' F' U' L D2 F' U' L2 R D' U2 B D B' F' U' F2 D U' L2 R' B' U 
4. (18.30) B2 D U' B' D2 U2 B2 D2 B L U F' R2 B F2 L' B U2 F R' D' L2 D 
5. 21.63 R' U2 B' U R' D F2 R B2 F2 L2 R B2 D2 U' F2 U2 L R2 B2 D B U 
6. 24.31 R' B2 F R' B' L' U B F2 L' R2 B' F' R2 F D' B' F' D U' F' D' B' 
7. 27.45 B L2 R2 D B' L2 D' B D U' F2 D2 U' F' L R2 B' F2 L2 R' F D2 R 
8. (28.03) D2 U B' F' R F' D' U' L2 R B F2 D2 U2 F2 D L' D2 U' L2 D2 U2 B2 
9. 20.78 B2 D U B2 L' R' B2 F L R B' F L2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 B' F2 D2 U2 L 
10. 23.92 L' U B R B2 F L2 U' F2 D' U B L2 R B U L' D U2 R' D' F R' 
11. 20.78 L' D2 L2 U L2 R2 D' U2 R' D' B' F D U B F2 L B' F2 U L' B' F2 
12. 23.92 F L' B F' U2 L' F2 U R' B2 D R2 B' D2 U' F U F' R2 B F2 D' B
------------
these scrambles were deffinetly better than last weeks


----------



## MM99 (Jan 14, 2014)

Race to sub 25 with zz week 19
1. 25.27
2. 30.02
3. 24.60
4. 18.39
5. 22.32
6. 38.96 (yikes!)
7. 26.41
8. 23.44
9. 22.89
10. 20.22
11. 22.89
12. 21.42
*Avg: 24.74*


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 16, 2014)

Race to sub 25 (OH) Week 19
------------
1. 32.51
2. 24.53
3. 28.61
4. 28.44
5. 29.44
6. 35.39
7. 30.26
8. 30.54
9. 27.99
10. 25.70
11. 29.63
12. 28.63
Avg - 29.18
This is pretty bad.


----------



## thesolver (Jan 16, 2014)

*Round 19
Race to Sub 25]) Speed

Average: 26.58

Times:* 27.77, 25.54, (29.05), 24.31, 27.23, (21.66), 27.80, 25.00, 27.54, 28.52, 25.87, 26.22.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Round 19 - race to sub-30
Average 30.02
*
PLEASE BRING BACK :fp!!

29.55, (29.29 DNF), 25.69, 26.85, 33.70, 29.51, 28.78, 32.18, 31.42, 30.37, (24.43), 32.22


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 17, 2014)

Round 19 (2H speed): 33.22



Spoiler



Mean: 33.13
Average: 33.22
Best time: 26.55
Median: 33.08
Worst time: 38.77
Standard deviation: 2.93

Best average of 5: 32.43
8-12 - (36.39) (26.55) 34.45 31.14 31.70

Best average of 12: 33.22
1-12 - 34.68 32.46 31.60 33.70 31.59 (38.77) 34.47 36.39 (26.55) 34.45 31.14 31.70


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 17, 2014)

AVERAGE OF 5: *24.95*
RACE TO SUB-25
Felt like really bad times but still sub 25.. 
1. 23.86s	
2.	25.87s 
3.	26.52s	
4.	27.08s	
5.	27.43s 
6.	23.29s	
7.	24.66s 
8.	25.85s	
9.	23.80s 
10.	24.67s 
11.	20.02s	
12.	23.95s


----------



## AdamB (Jan 17, 2014)

AVERAGE OF 5: *34.79*
RACE TO SUB-30 CFOP

Times:
39.77
34.76
35.47
41
41
29.31
28.36
34.16
32.48
42.14
33.65
25.41

More sub-30 solves than last week but wrecked a bit by the two 41 second solves!


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 18, 2014)

*Round 19
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 26.23*

19.24 25.89 25.26 26.64 22.71 27.69 30.21 (DNF) 31.71 24.33 (19.24) 28.59

The DNF is my first OH pop ever...
Otherwise my best average here so far.


Bindedsa said:


> Race to sub 25 (OH) Week 19
> Avg - 29.18
> This is pretty bad.


Yay, I'm no longer the only OH racer here


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jan 18, 2014)

Round: 19
Race: sub-25 CFOP speed
Avg: 26.84

27.45 (20.83) 29.45 (32.18) 28.60 25.81 27.85 27.25 29.86 23.50 21.28 27.33

After much thought I have decided to go back to white cross. Although my average is the same CN as it is on solo-white, I have not been making any progress in a long time, and believe I need to change my practicing technique. In order to do so I am going back to a single cross color so that I can have more focused practice. I have mixed feelings about this but don't believe it will make that much of a long term difference to give up CN.


----------



## theneonpenguin (Jan 19, 2014)

Race to sub-30
ZZ
Round nineteen
*Average: 25.20*

1	28.31	
2	27.59	
3	24.27
4	25.59	
5	20.49	
6	25.00	
7	25.55	
8	23.17	
9	22.78
10	25.10	
11	26.18	
12	26.82	

Pll skips on solves 5&7


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry for late response. Here are the times 
CFOP speed
Round 19
Race to sub 30
*Average: 26.49*
Times: 27.80, 21.42, (29.60), 27.23, 28.49, 25.06, 24.79, 25.66, (20.49), 28.99, 26.81, 28.66

Scramples were pretty decent but still pretty good average


----------



## tjp8153 (Jan 20, 2014)

Round 19 - Race to sub-30
*Average: 29.99*
23.42, 31.61, 25.90, 36.44, 28.05, 36.19, 30.00, 30.71, 29.68, 29.11, 26.61, 32.07

I hope it isnt too late


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 21, 2014)

tjp8153 said:


> Round 19 - Race to sub-30
> *Average: 29.99*


Nice one


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 21, 2014)

*Round Nineteen Results*

*Round Nineteen​*



Congrats to AlexCube, who gradutes the race to sub 30 this week! 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 21, 2014)

*Round Twenty Scrambles*

*Races Round Twenty
Closing Time - Monday, January 27​**Scrambles* 

1. R2 D L D2 B' D' U2 L' R B2 D U L R2 F2 D' F2 L R2 D R' D2 F	
2. L D' U F' D2 U F2 D F2 D2 R' B2 F' D' F L D' U2 L R D' R D	
3. F' R' D U2 L R U2 L2 D2 L R U' B D2 B2 F D' L' B2 D2 U' L' R	
4. F' R U' L R' U L' R2 F' L R U' F2 L2 R' D2 U B2 F' U2 R' D2 U	
5. B L' R2 B' F L R F' U' L R' F D' U' R2 F' L B D' U F' L2 F	
6. U F L R' D2 R2 D2 B2 L R F' D' U2 R2 B D' F D' L R' B F2 U'	
7. B' R F2 D' U' L' U' L' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B L2 F D' U L D U2 B	
8. B F2 L F' R B' D2 U2 B' F U2 B' F R D' U' F' U' B' R2 D' L' R2	
9. U R U F2 D' U2 L B2 L2 R B U B F2 L' B R' B2 L F' D2 U2 B	
10. F2 R B D' L R' B2 F2 D' L' R' F R2 B' D U' L D' L' R F' L R2	
11. F L2 R2 B' F' L B2 R F2 U' B2 F2 L D U2 R D U2 L2 B2 F' R D'	
12. R' F2 L2 B' F R D' B2 D2 U2 L' R2 B' D2 U L R' U R F2 D2 B F


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 21, 2014)

Races Round Twenty

First time solving color neutral-
(18.41), 24.08, 24.73, 20.46, 22.64, 19.77, 24.36, 23.51, 25.62, 22.78, (26.10), 23.84

*10 of 12: 23.18
Avg: 23.02*

I literally have never done a 3x3 average until now...I only solve big cubes. Since I am sub-25, do I have to leave this thread?


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jan 21, 2014)

Round: 20
Race: Sub-25
Avg: 24.09

(18.77), 20.50, 26.30, 24.52, 25.42, 25.39, 22.89, 21.28, (32.30), 25.24, 23.41, 25.91

Holy scrambles, that was sweet! I am super stoked about this! PB Ao12! Much more focused practice and I yielded some results. Feels really good to have made some progress again after stalling for so long.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 22, 2014)

*Round* 20
*Race to* Sub 25 OH
*Average* 25.44

22.48 24.74 26.5 22.20 30.59 29.60 29.27 19.63 22.85 24.89 24.30 31.69

Was sub 25 until the last solve.


----------



## thesolver (Jan 22, 2014)

You will have to get a Sub 25 average for three consecutive rounds to graduate.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok. Here I am 

CFOP speed
Round 20
race to sub 25
*Average of 12: 26.47*
Times: 24.06, 26.52, 28.08, 28.81, 27.08, 29.58, 27.00, 24.53, 22.15, 25.02, 28.66, 24.89

Scrambles were so easy. I knew every PLL case (I only know about half of them) and crosses were awesome too!


----------



## alexandremr01 (Jan 22, 2014)

CFOP Speed 3x3
Race to Sub 25
*Ao12: 23.87 *

solves:12 avg:23.87 best:21.01 worst:29.07 std:10.8%
21.27, 22.72, 25.55, 26.86, (29.07), 24.25, 26.80, 22.42, 21.35, 24.00, 21.10, (21.01)

Some bad times, but the avg is still fine. Finally graduate sub-25!


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 23, 2014)

Round 20
Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 45.23
35.67, 51.07, 44.85, (DNF), 44.42+, 40.84, (33.46), 45.19, 57.54, 36.15, 57.78, 38.80

Pretty brazen to do this considering I haven't even hit a sub 30 single before. The tenth solve was an OLL skip.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jan 23, 2014)

Round 20 - Race to sub 25 (NM Roux)

22.25

24.02, (19.95), 23.43, 21.72, 23.96, 21.78, 20.84, (26.53), 20.32+, 22.24, 20.22, 23.99


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 23, 2014)

round 20
cfop speed
race to sub 25 
avg of 12: 24.08

Time List:
1. 20.69 R2 D L D2 B' D' U2 L' R B2 D U L R2 F2 D' F2 L R2 D R' D2 F 
2. 25.79 L D' U F' D2 U F2 D F2 D2 R' B2 F' D' F L D' U2 L R D' R D 
3. 23.39 F' R' D U2 L R U2 L2 D2 L R U' B D2 B2 F D' L' B2 D2 U' L' R 
4. 24.02 F' R U' L R' U L' R2 F' L R U' F2 L2 R' D2 U B2 F' U2 R' D2 U 
5. 26.36 B L' R2 B' F L R F' U' L R' F D' U' R2 F' L B D' U F' L2 F 
6. 21.55 U F L R' D2 R2 D2 B2 L R F' D' U2 R2 B D' F D' L R' B F2 U' 
7. (27.07) B' R F2 D' U' L' U' L' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B L2 F D' U L D U2 B 
8. (20.14) B F2 L F' R B' D2 U2 B' F U2 B' F R D' U' F' U' B' R2 D' L' R2 
9. 25.59 U R U F2 D' U2 L B2 L2 R B U B F2 L' B R' B2 L F' D2 U2 B 
10. 25.66 F2 R B D' L R' B2 F2 D' L' R' F R2 B' D U' L D' L' R F' L R2 
11. 21.27 F L2 R2 B' F' L B2 R F2 U' B2 F2 L D U2 R D U2 L2 B2 F' R D' 
12. 26.46 R' F2 L2 B' F R D' B2 D2 U2 L' R2 B' D2 U L R' U R F2 D2 B F

schools in 
ruining my solves as usual


----------



## thesolver (Jan 23, 2014)

Round 20
Race to Sub 25 Speed
3x3 AVG12 = 24.89 (σ=1.75) 
Times = 24.57, 28.27, 25.20, 26.99, 24.65, 24.62, 21.64, 24.80, (28.85), 25.28, 22.91, (19.82).
Finally a Sub 25 average...


----------



## Gordon (Jan 23, 2014)

*Round 20*
Race to sub-25
CFOP

*Average of 12: 27.03*
27.92, 27.64, (22.91), 31.72, 23.88, (31.86), 27.95, 23.82, 29.59, 27.79, 23.01, 26.94


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 24, 2014)

Round 20 - Race to sub-30
*Average 29.17*
28.94, 25.10, 30.40, (24.63), (35.42), 28.46, 30.65, 33.91, 27.64, 31.25, 28.28, 27.07

Thought I was going to blow it again when I started getting sup-30s in the middle!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 24, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Round: 19
> After much thought I have decided to go back to white cross. Although my average is the same CN as it is on solo-white, I have not been making any progress in a long time, and believe I need to change my practicing technique. In order to do so I am going back to a single cross color so that I can have more focused practice. I have mixed feelings about this but don't believe it will make that much of a long term difference to give up CN.



It's just the opposite, short term CN will make little difference, but long term the slightly shorter cross will have a bigger and bigger effect.


----------



## RicardoRix (Jan 24, 2014)

Round 20 - Race to sub-30
Average 41.04s

43.67, 42.35, 30.13, 30.67, 41.03, 54.13, 41.63, 38.72, 43.25, 36.99, 51.01, 41.05

where do those 50's come from :S


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 25, 2014)

Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Jan 24, 2014 7:19:33 PM - 7:30:25 PM

Mean: 24.182
Average: 24.405
Best time: 16.284
Median: 24.316
Worst time: 29.856
Standard deviation: 3.915

Best average of 5: 22.119
5-9 - (16.284) 22.951 21.942 21.465 (29.410)

Best average of 12: 24.405
1-12 - 22.618 (29.856) 27.236 27.346 (16.284) 22.951 21.942 21.465 29.410 25.844 19.558 25.681

1. 22.618 
2. 29.856 
3. 27.236 
4. 27.346
5. 16.284 
6. 22.951 
7. 21.942 
8. 21.465 
9. 29.410 
10. 25.844 
11. 19.558 
12. 25.681


24.405
ROUND 20

1847 haha


----------



## pdid (Jan 25, 2014)

Rubik's Cube
2 Hand CFOP
Race To Sub 25
Average: 31.23
32.49, 30.50, 31.67, 35.73, 31.79, 34.05, 29.41, 29.31, 31.88, 21.41, 28.40, 32.83


----------



## tjp8153 (Jan 26, 2014)

Race to sub-30 - Round 19
*Average: 29.52*
24.80, 33.40, 26.94, 30.84, 31.50, 28.59, 28.04, 25.60, 24.86, 32.94, 33.25, 32.66


----------



## IWillCube (Jan 26, 2014)

*Round: 20
Race to: Sub 30 CFOP Two hands
AVG:38.29*
1. 39.65
2.32.50
3.44.44
4.39.76
5.32.63
6.36.53
7.33.81
8.36.72
9.49.76
10.35.47
11.37.37
12.46.57


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 26, 2014)

*Round 20
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 25.65*

(20.27), 27.69, 26.82, 23.74, 21.55, (35.42), 24.26, 25.68, 27.08, 27.78, 23.36, 28.58

Wow, I'm starting to get fazt. Maybe sub 25 isn't as far away as I earlier thought.


----------



## theneonpenguin (Jan 26, 2014)

Race to sub-30
ZZ
Round 20
*Average: 25.14*

1	28.90
2	21.40
3	23.92
4	22.29	
5	22.10	
6	26.78
7	29.18
8	26.62
9	25.55
10	25.49
11	26.82
12	22.96


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 27, 2014)

PianoCube said:


> *Round 20
> Race to sub 25 OH
> Average: 25.65*
> 
> ...



It was the same for me, I had taken a break from OH, then I did a big average and was suddenly sub 26.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 28, 2014)

Round 20 (2H speed) sub30 race: 32.26 



Spoiler



Mean: 32.24
Average: 32.26
Best time: 24.66
Median: 32.48
Worst time: 39.63
Standard deviation: 3.95

Best average of 5: 30.37
8-12 - 27.36 31.33 32.42 (39.63) (24.66)

Best average of 12: 32.26
1-12 - 28.58 30.36 33.88 35.63 36.04 32.54 34.44 27.36 31.33 32.42 (39.63) (24.66)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 28, 2014)

*Roux Race to sub 30 Round Twenty
Average: 34.00*

36.64, 29.32, 39.60, 46.85, 26.69, 27.80, 34.05, 32.48, 1:03.66, 31.81, 28.55, 32.99


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 28, 2014)

*Round Twenty Results*

*Round Twenty​*



Six graduates this week! 
Sub 25: TheOneOnTheLeft	(NM Roux), alexandremr01 (Speed), DAoliHVAR (Speed) 
Sub 30: theneonpenguin (ZZ), mark49152 (Speed), tjp8153 (Speed)

Congratulations to everyone who participated!



ChickenWrap said:


> Since I am sub-25, do I have to leave this thread?


You do not have to leave! You are welcome to stay and graduate if you'd like.

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 28, 2014)

*Round Twenty-One*

*Race to Sub 25/30 Round Twenty-One
Closing Time - Monday, February 3​**Scrambles* 
1. D2 B2 D' R2 U2 B U' L D2 U2 L' R D2 L U F' L2 R' D' B2 R2 B L	
2. L2 R' F' R U L R U L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B F' L2 B' D R' U2 B'	
3. F2 D L R B2 F' R' U2 L F2 D2 L' D2 R B' R B L' B F' L F D	
4. L2 D' R' B2 D2 R2 U' L' D B2 L R' B2 F D' L2 F U R' D' R F U	
5. F L2 R U R2 F' D U2 L R F L R2 D' U' L2 D L R2 D' B' F' R2	
6. U B2 F' L' D U2 L' B' F2 U2 B' F' D2 L' F U' B2 D2 U' B2 D L2 U'	
7. R' D' F2 R2 B' L R' D2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 D U' R2 D U' L2 F U2 L' R'	
8. D2 U L2 F2 D' U F L R B' F U2 L2 R' B' F2 L R' B' D' U' R F'	
9. F2 D B L2 F' D' U L D' U B F' L B2 F R2 B L2 D' U L' U' B'	
10. D' B2 L' R D U' R2 D' F2 L2 R' D B U' R2 F2 L2 R' B2 F' L' D' L2	
11. F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B D' B F L' B' R' B' F' L' R2 D2 U R2 D' U	
12. L2 R2 B' F D U2 B' F R D' U' L2 R2 B2 R' U L' B' R2 B2 F2 R2 F2


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 28, 2014)

Round 21
Race to sub 30 OH
Average: 40.05
43.31, (45.51), 36.40, 40.47, 35.92, 35.87, 41.49, 45.11, (34.10), 38.13, 42.75, 41.05
Not too bad actually, fairly consistent (for me anyway) and no skips. My OH fingertricks are so bad though. As in PLL is often a good 25% of my solve bad. Graduating from this thread is going to be a long time coming.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 28, 2014)

*Round* 21
*Race To* Sub 25 OH
*Average* - 26.020
*Times* - 29.29 25.40 28.67 23.47 24.92 22.33 21.81 26.58 26.60 24.97 27.95 30.17

Not bad not great, I'll get sub 25 eventually, just haven't been practicing much.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hang on - I shouldn't graduate - I got sup-30 last week!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 29, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Hang on - I shouldn't graduate - I got sup-30 last week!





mark49152 said:


> Round 20 - Race to sub-30
> Average 29.17
> 28.94, 25.10, 30.40, (24.63), (35.42), 28.46, 30.65, 33.91, 27.64, 31.25, 28.28, 27.07



You were sub-30


----------



## thesolver (Jan 29, 2014)

Round 21 *Race to Sub 25 Speed*
*3x3 AVG12* = 24.74 (σ=1.40) 
*Times* = (19.35), 25.78, 23.99, 23.44, 24.77, 23.71, 26.82, 23.96, (29.28), 23.61, 23.75, 27.60.

Cough "consistency" cough...


----------



## Knut (Jan 29, 2014)

Can I join?


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> You were sub-30


Round 19 was 30.02. Sup-30.


----------



## aboeglin (Jan 30, 2014)

Race to sub30 : Round 21

1. 47.79
2. 28.88
3. 36.12
4. 39.51
5. 32.38
6. 29.41
7. 38.22
8. 26.59
9. 35.89
10. 39.16
11. 28.82
12. 39.97

ao12 : 34.84.

This average is above my ao100 actually, my pb ao12 being 29.62. I just was browsing the forums and found this thread, thought I'd join. I'll take care I warm myself up before the next round. Also I'm totally reworking my F2L so for now I try to integrate my new moves ( with less cube rotations than the previous ones ) in my solves as much as possible, even though they're not in my muscle memory yet. Also on the 8th solve I messed up my OLL and had to perform another alg, could have been a good solve for me otherwise ( F2L was sub15 ). But I definitely plan on getting sub30 soon ! See you next round !


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 30, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - OH

Avg - 32.64

1. 45.30
2. 31.82
3. 25.76
4. 33.28
5. 32.96
6. 38.28
7. 32.52
8. 29.02
9. 34.42
10. 31.22
11. 33.12
12. 29.78

Not bad, hopefully I can break sub 30 within the next few weeks and start working on sub 25.


----------



## RicardoRix (Jan 31, 2014)

Race to sub30 : Round 21

ao12: 38.89s


38.83, 32.33, 35.95, 43.32, 33.53, 40.20, 46.03, 38.54, 38.77, 38.67, 35.08, 50.26

not bad. for me.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 31, 2014)

Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Jan 30, 2014 4:37:33 PM - 4:47:34 PM

Mean: 23.744
Average: 23.639
Best time: 18.865
Median: 23.514
Worst time: 29.674
Standard deviation: 2.974

Best average of 5: 22.720
8-12 - (26.400) (20.490) 21.134 23.289 23.739

Best average of 12: *23.639*
1-12 - (29.674) 26.944 25.005 (18.865) 20.869 23.276 25.244 26.400 20.490 21.134 23.289 23.739

1. 29.674 
2. 26.944 
3. 25.005 
4. 18.865 
5. 20.869 
6. 23.276 
7. 25.244 
8. 26.400 
9. 20.490 
10. 21.134 
11. 23.289 
12. 23.739


ROUND 21 RACE to sub 25


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 31, 2014)

Round 21 - Race to sub-30 (still)
*Average 28.17*
32.97, 26.61, 25.61, 31.42, 23.65, 25.00, 25.45, 29.82, (23.41), 32.86, (34.24), 28.37


----------



## Knut (Jan 31, 2014)

Round 21 - Race to sub 30


Spoiler



1. 32.05
2. 29.84
3. 29.08
4. 33.36
5. 37.69
6. 34.02
7. 34.84
8. 31.39
9. 38.56
10. 42.99
11. 35.74
12. 34.70

Avg: 34.22


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 2, 2014)

Round 21
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 25.73

(55.06), 27.67, 25.88, 26.46, 25.22, 25.37, 24.40, (21.44), 23.52, 25.62, 28.75, 24.36

Sub 26 again? Wooh!


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 2, 2014)

CFOP speed
Round 21
Race to sub 25
*Average: 28.21*
Times: 29.43, 28.04, 26.01, (24.51), 24.82, (33.89), 29.10, 28.47, 29.50, 33.51, 27.30, 25.88
Not so good today but yeah


----------



## Zeotor (Feb 2, 2014)

*Average of 12: 28.34*
Race to Sub-30
Round Twenty-One
CFOP

28.26, 32.70, 26.64, 23.81, 24.19, 29.52, 40.87, 27.11, 28.67, 30.10, 28.44, 27.78


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 2, 2014)

*ROUND 21*

21.97, 18.47, 24.47, 20.78, 24.15, 23.86, 23.25, 24.59, 26.12, 20.51, (26.31), (16.47)

Best: 16.47
Worst: 26.31

Average: 22.58
*10 of 12: 22.82*

Using Fridrich with 4LLL


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 2, 2014)

*Roux Race to Sub 30 Round Twenty-One
Average: 31.17*

31.90, 30.97, 34.16, 27.98, 31.34, 25.39, 31.28, 35.16, 28.11, 34.09, 27.44, 34.49


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 3, 2014)

Knut said:


> Can I join?



you can! just submit all your times and you have joined


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 4, 2014)

Round 21 (sub30 speed race): 34.34



Spoiler



Mean: 33.99
Average: 34.34
Best time: 24.93
Median: 35.30
Worst time: 39.63
Standard deviation: 4.34

Best average of 5: 30.24
4-8 - (24.93) 31.61 31.95 (39.09) 27.15

Best average of 12: 34.34
1-12 - 36.02 35.11 32.66 (24.93) 31.61 31.95 39.09 27.15 36.95 37.34 (39.63) 35.48



Wow! I'm really bad at this!!!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 4, 2014)

*Round Twenty-One Results*

*Round Twenty-One​*



One graduate this week in the race to sub 25: Phillip1847! 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!



mark49152 said:


> Hang on - I shouldn't graduate - I got sup-30 last week!


oops

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 4, 2014)

*Round Twenty-Two Scrambles*

*Race to Sub 25 and Race to Sub 30 Round Twenty-Two
Closing Time - Monday, February 10​**Scrambles* 
1. U' B L U' L F2 L' R' D U2 R U R2 U' L2 B D2 U B2 F2 D' U2 B'	
2. L2 R F U' B2 F2 L' R' B' F2 L U2 L R' B' D2 L' R' B2 D U' B U	
3. U' B' U2 R' U2 R D2 F' D2 U' B D2 B2 D U L2 R B2 F D B' F2 L	
4. U2 L' R' U2 F2 D' L F' U B' R2 U2 R' D2 F' U' F2 R' F' D2 U' L' U2	
5. D' B' U F2 L R' B2 L2 R' U' B L' R' F D2 U B2 L D2 B2 L' R2 U	
6. L' R F' D U B2 F2 D2 B2 U' F' L R' B2 L2 U' L R B' R2 U' B' L'	
7. L' D U' L' R2 F' D2 U2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 F' L' R' D U2 L2 R' U B R'	
8. B2 D U2 R' D' U2 F2 U2 B L' R2 D2 R' U' L2 B2 R2 F L' R' B U' F2	
9. D B F2 L2 R' U2 R U' L' D2 U' F' D2 B2 F2 D U2 F2 D' U R2 D2 U	
10. R' B' L U2 F R B2 F' D' B F2 L' R U' L2 R F' R' F U' F D U	
11. D L R' D F L2 D' B2 F L2 B2 F R' D2 L' R D' U R' B D' U' R	
12. U R U2 F2 D2 B R' B' U F D2 B2 F L' B2 F L' R2 D B2 F D' U'


----------



## Knut (Feb 4, 2014)

Round twenty two- race to sub 30


Spoiler



1. 28.63
2. 36.92
3. 34.98
4. 34.66
5. 29.62
6. 42.75
7. 31.81
8. 39.73
9. 34.61
10. 39.75
11. 28.29
12. 23.85

Average: 33.90


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 4, 2014)

Twenty Two 
Race to Sub 30 - OH

Ao12 - 29.08

1. 29.31
2. 27.02
3. 31.32
4. 22.29
5. 27.91
6. 25.35
7. 36.29
8. 32.19
9. 27.91
10. 27.41
11. 31.29
12. 30.97


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 5, 2014)

Round 22 - Race to sub-30
*Average 28.43*
30.26, 28.70, 30.33, 28.47, 29.66, (20.57), 28.46, 30.89, 27.88, 26.29, 23.37, (53.22)

Hurrah, officially sub-30 at last! . Average was a full 3 seconds worse than my warm-up ao12, and I finished off in style with a PLL meltdown on the final solve; but hey, it's sub-30


----------



## Seryague (Feb 5, 2014)

Round 22 - Race to sub-25

1. 27,91 U' B L U' L F2 L' R' D U2 R U R2 U' L2 B D2 U B2 F2 D' U2 B'	
2. 28.46 L2 R F U' B2 F2 L' R' B' F2 L U2 L R' B' D2 L' R' B2 D U' B U	
3. 30,90 U' B' U2 R' U2 R D2 F' D2 U' B D2 B2 D U L2 R B2 F D B' F2 L	
4. 25,70 U2 L' R' U2 F2 D' L F' U B' R2 U2 R' D2 F' U' F2 R' F' D2 U' L' U2	
5. 27,86 D' B' U F2 L R' B2 L2 R' U' B L' R' F D2 U B2 L D2 B2 L' R2 U	
6. 24,84 L' R F' D U B2 F2 D2 B2 U' F' L R' B2 L2 U' L R B' R2 U' B' L'	
7. (32,99) L' D U' L' R2 F' D2 U2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 F' L' R' D U2 L2 R' U B R'	
8. 26,92 B2 D U2 R' D' U2 F2 U2 B L' R2 D2 R' U' L2 B2 R2 F L' R' B U' F2	
9. (24.34) D B F2 L2 R' U2 R U' L' D2 U' F' D2 B2 F2 D U2 F2 D' U R2 D2 U	
10. 28,30 R' B' L U2 F R B2 F' D' B F2 L' R U' L2 R F' R' F U' F D U	
11. 28,05 D L R' D F L2 D' B2 F L2 B2 F R' D2 L' R D' U R' B D' U' R	
12. 27,59 U R U2 F2 D2 B R' B' U F D2 B2 F L' B2 F L' R2 D B2 F D' U'

Average: 27,653

Really bad times


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 6, 2014)

Round 22 - Race to sub 30 OH
Average = 41.97

45.31, 39.64, (31.72), 40.05, 34.51, 40.11, 36.48, (1:10.03), 45.65, 40.46, 32.09, 1:05.44

Shame about those sup-1s... I dropped the cube in the middle of a G-perm on one and forgot how to do an N-perm on the other. Average would of been really good otherwise.


----------



## WickedMartyb (Feb 8, 2014)

Round 22 race to sub 25 - CFOP

24.15 Ao12

(17.75), 24.05, 26.10, 24.50, 23.37, 23.47, (26.55), 24.37, 21.97, 24.80, 25.55, 23.30


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 8, 2014)

If I miss a round, can I still graduate? (I have two consecutive weeks of sub 25) I sold my only 3x3 so I have to get another before I can practice 3x3 again....


----------



## TDM (Feb 8, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> I sold my only 3x3


Why would you do that?  I'd only have done that if someone offered me £20+ for each of my cubes...


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> Why would you do that?  I'd only have done that if someone offered me £20+ for each of my cubes...



I don't solve 3x3, only big cubes!


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 9, 2014)

Round 22 (2H speed sub30 race): 30.30

wow I'm getting there!! I hope this wasn't a fluke!


Spoiler



Sorry for posting via image - don't know how to extract from qqtimer


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 9, 2014)

Race to sub 25
CFOP speed
Round 22*
Average of 12: 26.21*
Times: 21.37, 30.67, 25.25, (21.15), (31.5), 26.81, 28.61, 29.75, 21.22, 26.96, 24.01, 27.43


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 9, 2014)

DaveyCow said:


> Round 22 (2H speed sub30 race): 30.30
> 
> wow I'm getting there!! I hope this wasn't a fluke!
> 
> ...



You can just literally highlight the times, copy and paste.


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 9, 2014)

*Round 22
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 28.94*

33.01 34.53 27.92 (19.48) 30.80 23.34 27.92 27.62 29.98 (43.57) 25.87 28.41

Not a good day...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 9, 2014)

*Roux Race to Sub 30 Round Twenty-Two
Average: 31.63*

30.63, 30.57, 34.03, 35.44, 29.37, 26.12, 33.62, 34.32, 30.50, 29.62, 30.93, 32.79



Spoiler



Recorded earlier this week... experimenting with stereo recording for the Oculus Rift.
[video=youtube_share;bdmyaGLq_7c]http://youtu.be/bdmyaGLq_7c[/video]


----------



## thesolver (Feb 10, 2014)

Round 22
Race to Sub 25
Speed

AVG12 = 24.47 (σ=1.65) = (27.16), 26.41, 26.60, 21.98, 25.33, 22.73, 24.08, 26.12, (18.43), 22.25, 23.78, 25.46.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Feb 10, 2014)

*Round Twenty-Two*

*Round Twenty-Two*
Average: 43.27
45.72
40.22
46.46
47.13
35.85 
(32.37)
45.72
49.09
48.81
38.87
(1:13.40)
37.88


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 11, 2014)

*Round Twenty-Two*

*Round Twenty-Two​*



Three graduates this week: 
Race to sub 25: WickedMartyB (Speed), thesolver (Speed)
Race to sub 30: mark49152 (Speed) 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!



ChickenWrap said:


> If I miss a round, can I still graduate?


Yes

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 11, 2014)

*Races Round Twenty-Three Scrambles*

*Races Round Twenty-Three
Closing Time - Monday, February 17​**Scrambles* 
1. L' B2 L2 R2 F U' L' F2 R D' U2 B F D' F R D L2 R2 F L' R' D2	
2. F U' B2 D B' R2 B D2 L D' B F' D B U' B L' F' D U2 B' L2 R	
3. D' L2 R U' F2 L F2 L2 R U2 B2 F2 L F L2 F' D2 U2 L R2 D U L	
4. D' U' R' U2 L2 R2 F D' B2 D' U' L B' F' L' R F U2 L' U2 L' R D2	
5. L R2 B' F L2 R B' D U2 L2 F D U B2 R2 B2 F' L' B2 F' L2 F2 D	
6. L2 U' F2 R' F R' D U' R2 F2 L B' F' D2 L' R B R2 U2 B F' L R2	
7. F D U' L R' D' U2 B' F' D2 U2 L R F' R' F2 L2 B2 F' L2 F' D U2	
8. D' U2 R D U2 B' F2 D' B L2 B' F R2 B2 D L R D U L2 R' U2 F'	
9. U F D L2 R2 D' U2 B' U' L' D U B' F2 U2 F2 D U' B2 F D B2 F2	
10. B F R2 D' U L2 D' L R B2 U L2 R' D' F L' R' B' U2 R2 D B F'	
11. D' U' B D2 U' F2 D2 L2 B L2 R D' U2 B F2 D2 L R2 D U' F' L2 R2	
12. B F2 D B2 F' R' D' F2 U B' F2 D2 U2 B2 F L R' D' L2 R' D' U R


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 13, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> You can just literally highlight the times, copy and paste.



oh yeah I know - I think I just got in the habit of hiding all the stats coz I like them there


----------



## Knut (Feb 13, 2014)

Round 23- the race to sub 30


Spoiler



12:	00:35.03
11:	00:33.51
10:	00:32.69
9:	00:37.32
8:	00:32.62
7:	00:28.40
6:	00:36.01
5:	00:29.40
4:	00:29.81
3:	00:32.07
2:	00:30.76
1:	00:30.91

Avg: 32.39


----------



## MM99 (Feb 13, 2014)

Round 23 race to sub 25 with zz
1. 32.10
2. 24.47
3. 22.72
4. 24.98
5. 22.68
6. 26.34
7. 32.29
8. 19.44
9. 24.09
10. 26.48
11. 21.19
12. 17.63
Avg= 24.61.... those 30+s were atrocious but the 17 saved the avg


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 14, 2014)

Round 23
Race to sub-30 OH
50.95, (59.78), 36.31, 41.30, 39.38, 43.24, 49.77+, 44.72, 49.53, 48.13, 43.51, (35.97) = 44.68


----------



## Seryague (Feb 15, 2014)

Round 23
Race to sub 25

1. 26,03 L' B2 L2 R2 F U' L' F2 R D' U2 B F D' F R D L2 R2 F L' R' D2	
2. 23,05 F U' B2 D B' R2 B D2 L D' B F' D B U' B L' F' D U2 B' L2 R	
3. 24,73 D' L2 R U' F2 L F2 L2 R U2 B2 F2 L F L2 F' D2 U2 L R2 D U L	
4. 23,95 D' U' R' U2 L2 R2 F D' B2 D' U' L B' F' L' R F U2 L' U2 L' R D2	
5. 27,85 L R2 B' F L2 R B' D U2 L2 F D U B2 R2 B2 F' L' B2 F' L2 F2 D	
6. (22,36) L2 U' F2 R' F R' D U' R2 F2 L B' F' D2 L' R B R2 U2 B F' L R2	
7. 28,82 F D U' L R' D' U2 B' F' D2 U2 L R F' R' F2 L2 B2 F' L2 F' D U2	
8. 25,88 D' U2 R D U2 B' F2 D' B L2 B' F R2 B2 D L R D U L2 R' U2 F'	
9. 29,02 U F D L2 R2 D' U2 B' U' L' D U B' F2 U2 F2 D U' B2 F D B2 F2	
10. (31,06) B F R2 D' U L2 D' L R B2 U L2 R' D' F L' R' B' U2 R2 D B F'	
11. 26,53 D' U' B D2 U' F2 D2 L2 B L2 R D' U2 B F2 D2 L R2 D U' F' L2 R2	
12. 22,52 B F2 D B2 F' R' D' F2 U B' F2 D2 U2 B2 F L R' D' L2 R' D' U R

Average of 12: 25,838


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 16, 2014)

*Round 23*

Race to Sub-25: Color Neutral/CFOP

24.16, 25.29, 24.86, 22.76, 22.77, 18.98, 16.35, 23.19, 20.04, 23.72, 22.92, 20.10

*Ao12: 22.10*

Not bad, considering I used my Rubiks brand (only 3x3 I own). Got a PB single of 16.35 and Ao5 of 20.26!


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 16, 2014)

*Round 23
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 26.71*

24.74, 26.59, 28.31, (35.92), 29.01, 26.35, 27.16, 27.02, 25.03, 28.21, (21.40), 24.67

Kind of meh, but not a failure like last time. I got a sub 25 avg25 a few days ago, so maybe I'll manage to graduate within a few months, instead of the end of the year, as I guessed some time ago.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 16, 2014)

Round 22
Race to sub 25
CFOP speed
*Average of 12: 27.40*
Times: 22.65, 26.31, 23.77, (18.16), 29.01, (32.02), 30.89, 29.27, 29.56, 29.85, 27.47, 25.21

The good thing was that I got a new pb


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 16, 2014)

*Roux Race to Sub 30 Round Twenty-Three
Average: 34.08*

29.56, 33.01, 51.71, 34.94, 26.99, 39.20, 38.09, 29.08, 31.95, 37.20, 37.15, 30.70


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Round 23, Race to sub-25*
*Average 26.83*
(23.87), 30.18, 25.06, 27.46, (32.50), 28.61, 28.74, 24.12, 26.01, 24.30, 24.74, 29.11


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 18, 2014)

*Round Twenty-Three Results*

*Round Twenty-Three​*


One graduate this week: ChickenWrap graduates color neutral in the race to sub 25

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 18, 2014)

*Round Twenty-Four Scrambles*

*Race to Sub 30 and Race to Sub 25 Round Twenty-Four
Closing Time - Monday, February 24​**Scrambles* 
1. B' F' L' R' D' L' R B' L' R U2 B2 L' R B F2 R2 D U B F' R2 B'	
2. L2 D U' L' F' L' D U R' B' R2 D' U L2 R2 U' L B2 R2 U' L U F	
3. D U2 F D U B2 F D U L' R B' F D2 F L' R' U R2 U R B L'	
4. D' U L' R2 F2 D U2 R2 D' B2 R B2 F U' B2 D U' R2 B' F U' R' B2	
5. L' R' F U2 F2 L2 U2 L' R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' D B F' R' B' F2 L R' D'	
6. D' U' F2 D U2 B' D B2 F U L' U2 B F' L2 R D L R2 D2 L2 D2 B	
7. B' F2 D2 L' R B D B L2 R' U F2 D2 U2 R2 B F2 U L2 F' D L R	
8. B L2 F2 D F2 D U L' R U2 L' B' F2 U2 L D L' R2 B L' U B' F	
9. F U2 R' B2 U B2 L2 F2 L' D' U' B' F' D R2 U' R2 B F' D' B2 R F2	
10. U L2 D' U' B' F2 R' F2 L2 B' D U' B2 F L2 U2 L R' D2 B F2 R' B	
11. D2 B U B' F' U2 L2 R' U F2 U B2 D2 F L D2 R2 F D U R2 D2 U	
12. D' U' B R U B2 L' F2 L2 R2 F R D U L R2 F2 D' L2 R D' B2 F


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 18, 2014)

*Round 24
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 25.26*

24.72, 26.87, (21.89), 27.67, (28.93), 26.39, 23.13, 27.22, 22.14, 24.79, 24.14, 25.48

28.93 as slowest solve. Two months ago, that would have been an okay average of 100.


----------



## Seryague (Feb 19, 2014)

Round 24
Race to sub 25

1. 24,13 B' F' L' R' D' L' R B' L' R U2 B2 L' R B F2 R2 D U B F' R2 B' 
2. 23,24 L2 D U' L' F' L' D U R' B' R2 D' U L2 R2 U' L B2 R2 U' L U F 
3. (29,82) D U2 F D U B2 F D U L' R B' F D2 F L' R' U R2 U R B L' 
4. 25,36 D' U L' R2 F2 D U2 R2 D' B2 R B2 F U' B2 D U' R2 B' F U' R' B2 
5. 21,48 L' R' F U2 F2 L2 U2 L' R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' D B F' R' B' F2 L R' D' 
6. 24,28 D' U' F2 D U2 B' D B2 F U L' U2 B F' L2 R D L R2 D2 L2 D2 B 
7. 27,43 B' F2 D2 L' R B D B L2 R' U F2 D2 U2 R2 B F2 U L2 F' D L R 
8. 26,09 B L2 F2 D F2 D U L' R U2 L' B' F2 U2 L D L' R2 B L' U B' F 
9. 23,07 F U2 R' B2 U B2 L2 F2 L' D' U' B' F' D R2 U' R2 B F' D' B2 R F2 
10. (21,02) U L2 D' U' B' F2 R' F2 L2 B' D U' B2 F L2 U2 L R' D2 B F2 R' B 
11. 23,13 D2 B U B' F' U2 L2 R' U F2 U B2 D2 F L D2 R2 F D U R2 D2 U 
12. 26,34 D' U' B R U B2 L' F2 L2 R2 F R D U L R2 F2 D' L2 R D' B2 F

Average of 12: 24,455

Single: 21,02


----------



## sk8erman41 (Feb 20, 2014)

Race: sub-25 CFOP Speed
AVG 24.97
22.34, 20.08, 24.92, (19.55), 25.77, 23.27, (31.16), 24.74, 25.00, 26.66, 27.17, 29.72


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 21, 2014)

Race to sub 25 OH
Average 22.93
Times 24.34 24.40 25.42 23.70 22.10 22.31 19.11 21.43 24.75 21.39 24.11 22.10

I'm pretty sure I am sub 25, I'll keep going though.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Round 24 - race to sub-25
Average: 25.16*
20.99, 28.61, 25.40, (18.70), 24.49, 26.66, 21.00, 27.50, (30.01), 24.89, 26.73, 25.29

So close!


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 22, 2014)

Round 24 - Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 40.43
39.13, (53.84), 41.47, 39.47, 35.36, 34.14, 42.23, (33.92), 48.05, 42.87, 41.86, 39.72

The 33.92 was an OLL skip.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 23, 2014)

*Roux Race to Sub 30 Round Twenty-Four
Average: 32.76*

29.11, 54.02, 31.33, 36.78, 33.84, 28.42, 29.97, 33.23, 29.11, 44.16, 29.53, 30.56


----------



## Yellow Toad (Feb 23, 2014)

*Round Twenty Four*

*Round Twenty Four*
Race To Sub-30 
Average: 41.12 
48.36 
36.68 
41.10 
37.70 
41.34 
39.39 
46.93 
36.57 
(50.09) 
37.21 
(35.88) 
45.95


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 25, 2014)

*Round Twenty-Four Results*

*Round Twenty-Four	​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 25, 2014)

*Races Round Twenty-Five Scrambles*

*Races Round Twenty-Five
Closing Time - Monday, March 3​**Scrambles* 
1. D2 U B' L' F R B2 F' D2 U' R2 F D U2 F R2 D' U R' B2 F' R' F'	
2. D2 L' R' D F2 L2 R D' U F2 D2 U2 R' B2 U' R D U2 F' D2 U F R'	
3. R U B2 F' L' R' D F2 L R2 U' L R' B F D' U L' B F2 L D2 B	
4. R2 B' L R' B2 D' R D' L2 R2 D U' R2 U' B F L2 U' L' R D2 U R	
5. L' R' B F2 R' D' U' L' B2 D B F' L' R D2 U' B2 F2 U L' D' F D	
6. U L R' F' D U' L' R D2 U L' F' R B' D' B U L2 R F D2 R' U'	
7. R2 D U' L B' R2 F R F' L2 D L D U' B D2 L B U L' R' U2 F2	
8. U B F' U B F D' B R2 F' L2 D2 F D' U L2 B2 D' U B F D2 U2	
9. B' F' D' U L R U L2 R B F L' B D' U F2 D' U2 L B' F' D2 F'	
10. B' U' B2 D2 U' B F' L R' D2 F U2 L' R' B F2 L' B' D U' L2 R U	
11. F' L' R' D2 L2 D' U' L R F' U' B D B' L B2 D2 R2 F' R' B' L U2	
12. U' B2 F D' L' R2 D2 B F U F L R2 D' R2 U L R2 B F' R B2 F'


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 26, 2014)

Round 25
Race to sub 30 OH
Average: 39.98

39.50, 38.74, 38.71, 42.60, (31.45), 35.02, 36.33, 36.08, (49.53), 49.43, 40.71, 42.69

Should of been well under 40, not barely scraping past it. last four solves ruined it


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 26, 2014)

*Race to* sub 25 OH
*Times* 24.72 22.59 26.11 23.16 25.54 17.89 24.35 21.30 22.61 25.67 16.89 20.03
*Average* 22.78

The 16.89 could have been sub my PB, but I got a Z perm and screwed it up.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 26, 2014)

*Round 25* Speed/CN

Times: 20.71, 22.12, 17.98, (23.32), 23.27, 20.11, 19.97, 22.11, 19.27, (15.18), 19.40, 21.30

*AVG: 20.39*
Best Ao5: 19.55

I guess this is what happens when you toss out your crappy rubiks brand cube and get a good speedcube. Now I just need to learn full PLL!


----------



## Seryague (Mar 1, 2014)

Round 25
Road to sub 25

1. 24,06 D2 U B' L' F R B2 F' D2 U' R2 F D U2 F R2 D' U R' B2 F' R' F'	
2. 23,73 D2 L' R' D F2 L2 R D' U F2 D2 U2 R' B2 U' R D U2 F' D2 U F R'	
3. (32,88) R U B2 F' L' R' D F2 L R2 U' L R' B F D' U L' B F2 L D2 B	
4. 25,34 R2 B' L R' B2 D' R D' L2 R2 D U' R2 U' B F L2 U' L' R D2 U R	
5. 26,59 L' R' B F2 R' D' U' L' B2 D B F' L' R D2 U' B2 F2 U L' D' F D	
6. 27,34 U L R' F' D U' L' R D2 U L' F' R B' D' B U L2 R F D2 R' U'	
7. 23,74 R2 D U' L B' R2 F R F' L2 D L D U' B D2 L B U L' R' U2 F2	
8. (19,22) U B F' U B F D' B R2 F' L2 D2 F D' U L2 B2 D' U B F D2 U2	
9. 24,88 B' F' D' U L R U L2 R B F L' B D' U F2 D' U2 L B' F' D2 F'	
10. 28,22 B' U' B2 D2 U' B F' L R' D2 F U2 L' R' B F2 L' B' D U' L2 R U	
11. 24,83 F' L' R' D2 L2 D' U' L R F' U' B D B' L B2 D2 R2 F' R' B' L U2	
12. 26,58 U' B2 F D' L' R2 D2 B F U F L R2 D' R2 U L R2 B F' R B2 F'

Average of 12: 25,531

Single: 19,22


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 1, 2014)

Round 25
Race to sub 25
CFOP speed
Average of 12: 24.75
Times: 27.78, 28.71, 21.61, 26.60, 23.16, 28.06, 22.26, 22.59, 24.35, 26.36, 23.20, 23.13

Finally! Have been waiting for this. Start was hard but got easier


----------



## sk8erman41 (Mar 1, 2014)

Round: 25
Race: Sub-25 CFOP
Avg: 25.42

27.89, 24.85, 25.04, (19.74), 23.31, 25.78, 30.36, 22.90, 23.01, (30.71), 26.06, 25.04

Had some timer issues with one of the sup-30's that without average probably would have been sub-25 but oh well. Consistency this round was a bit all over the place as well. I feel that improvement is slow but steady, and I now have a more targeted practice schedule in mind and feel that will yield continual progress. 



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 1, 2014 1:41:06 PM - 1:51:12 PM

Mean: 25.39
Average: 25.42
Best time: 19.74
Median: 25.04
Worst time: 30.71
Standard deviation: 3.01

Best average of 5: 24.00
4-8 - (19.74) 23.31 25.78 (30.36) 22.90

Best average of 12: 25.42
1-12 - 27.89 24.85 25.04 (19.74) 23.31 25.78 30.36 22.90 23.01 (30.71) 26.06 25.04

1. 27.89 D2 U B' L' F R B2 F' D2 U' R2 F D U2 F R2 D' U R' B2 F' R' F'
2. 24.85 D2 L' R' D F2 L2 R D' U F2 D2 U2 R' B2 U' R D U2 F' D2 U F R'
3. 25.04 R U B2 F' L' R' D F2 L R2 U' L R' B F D' U L' B F2 L D2 B
4. 19.74 R2 B' L R' B2 D' R D' L2 R2 D U' R2 U' B F L2 U' L' R D2 U R
5. 23.31 L' R' B F2 R' D' U' L' B2 D B F' L' R D2 U' B2 F2 U L' D' F D
6. 25.78 U L R' F' D U' L' R D2 U L' F' R B' D' B U L2 R F D2 R' U'
7. 30.36 R2 D U' L B' R2 F R F' L2 D L D U' B D2 L B U L' R' U2 F2
8. 22.90 U B F' U B F D' B R2 F' L2 D2 F D' U L2 B2 D' U B F D2 U2
9. 23.01 B' F' D' U L R U L2 R B F L' B D' U F2 D' U2 L B' F' D2 F'
10. 30.71 B' U' B2 D2 U' B F' L R' D2 F U2 L' R' B F2 L' B' D U' L2 R U
11. 26.06 F' L' R' D2 L2 D' U' L R F' U' B D B' L B2 D2 R2 F' R' B' L U2
12. 25.04 U' B2 F D' L' R2 D2 B F U F L R2 D' R2 U L R2 B F' R B2 F'


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 2, 2014)

*Round 25
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 24.86*

23.20 25.68 22.52 24.21 24.19 (30.24) 24.17 (17.81) 28.70 30.01 24.18 21.75

Sweet, first sub 25 here. Looking good for my comp next week.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 2, 2014)

*Roux Race to sub 30 Round Twenty-Five
Average: 31.19*

30.34, 27.53, 33.56, 28.46, 1:07.49, 32.78, 33.02, 29.50, 27.19, 34.28, 34.64, 27.84


----------



## Yellow Toad (Mar 2, 2014)

*Round Twenty-Five*

*Round Twenty-Five*

Average 30.34


23.95 37.06 36.89 36.62 27.00 27.90 22.55 34.93 29.60 (22.36) 26.86 (37.63)

Awesome, almost sub-30


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 3, 2014)

Round 25 (2H sub30 race): 32.72

Times: (39.14) 34.89 32.62 30.76 28.37 36.82 29.44 32.64 (27.77) 36.05 31.73 33.92



Spoiler



Mean: 32.85
Average: 32.72
Best time: 27.77
Median: 32.63
Worst time: 39.14
Standard deviation: 3.34

Best average of 5: 30.15
5-9 - 28.37 (36.82) 29.44 32.64 (27.77)

Best average of 12: 32.72
1-12 - (39.14) 34.89 32.62 30.76 28.37 36.82 29.44 32.64 (27.77) 36.05 31.73 33.92


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 3, 2014)

Round 25

Race to sub-30: 3x3 on 5x5

33.88

29.96, (42.01), 30.45, 37.45, 32.12, 37.16, (27.30), 28.58, 39.99, 39.13, 31.47, 32.50


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 4, 2014)

*Round Twenty-Five Results*

*Round Twenty-Five	​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

ChickenWrap have you seen the race to sub 20? 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 4, 2014)

*Races Round Twenty-Six Scrambles*

*Races Round Twenty-Six
Closing Time - Monday, March 10​**Scrambles* 
1. F D' U L R2 D' L2 R F2 R' D L' B L2 R' F' R B2 F2 R2 D2 L D'	
2. D L2 F2 R2 D U' F R' B2 F D' L' R U2 B2 F L F R' D2 U2 B2 U'	
3. D' U R2 B' F2 D' L' F D' U' R D2 F' D2 U B F D' U2 L R' B' L'	
4. L2 R' F2 L2 F D F' L' F' D' U R D' B2 F L' R F2 L2 R' U F' R	
5. B F R2 D' U' L2 R2 F R F2 L2 F U' R' B' D U F L2 R B2 F' D2	
6. R2 F' R' B' F2 L B L R' U' B' L2 R2 B2 L U' L' B' F2 D2 L2 R B	
7. L2 R' B L2 R' F L R D U R' B' F D F2 L' R D' B' L F' L2 R	
8. D B2 L R' D2 F' L B2 D2 U L2 U L2 R B R F2 R D' U2 B F' U2	
9. F2 D2 U2 R D' U R D' F' L D2 U B F2 D B F2 R B L R D F'	
10. D2 U B2 F2 L F D2 F2 L' D U' R' F' D U' F D2 L R' D2 B' F' L	
11. F' U B F' L' U' F2 R' D U' B F2 U' B' F' D B2 F' D U' L2 R2 F'	
12. B' F L2 R2 B' D R2 F2 D U' B2 R2 F L U2 R D2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 U


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 4, 2014)

Round 26: Race to sub-30 (3x3 on 5x5)

34.72

37.11, (26.08), 30.33, (43.11), 36.12, 40.70, 33.61, 34.69, 31.08, 40.34, 32.17, 31.07


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 5, 2014)

Round 26
Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 42.67
37.19, (28.96), 49.72, 1:00.92, 43.29, 32.85, (1:03.01), 45.06, 33.88, 39.73, 36.43, 47.61
Pretty terrible overall but there were some good moments. The sub-30 was nice and the tenth solve might have been sub-30 but I dropped the cube in the middle of a Y-perm and forgot where I was.
First solve was a PLL skip and the ninth was an OLL skip.


----------



## Jorenski (Mar 5, 2014)

*Round 26*
Race to sub-30 CFOP (2L OLL, full PLL)
*Average: 31.26*

Best average of 5: 30.46
1-5 - (26.25) 28.07 (34.45) 33.03 30.27

(26.25), 28.07, (34.45), 28.98, 33.03, 30.27, 32.70, 27.29, 31.94, 33.59, 32.92, 33.80

* Did 20 warm-up solves before, I like this initiative thx for this I'll try and join each week from now on*


----------



## sk8erman41 (Mar 5, 2014)

Round: 26
Race: sub-25
AVG 25.67

24.18, 26.59, 23.96, 24.69, 27.40, 26.23, 25.74, (22.64), 25.73, (29.70), 25.72, 26.45

enh


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 6, 2014)

Round 26
Race to Sub 25 OH
Average: 19.90(PB)
18.68 24.51 18.66 23.85 19.44 20.63 21.72 18.32 18.61 19.91 19.18 16.85
Last 5 solves were also a PB average of 5.


----------



## qwertyt1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Round 26
cfop (cross f2l 4lll)
Race to sub 30
Average 29.92 (YES!)
28.77 (24.62) (33.74) 30.74 32.82 30.00 27.15 26.46 32.12 29.01 32.79 29.34


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 7, 2014)

*Round 26
Race to sub 25 OH
Average: 24.52*

27.47, 20.37, 27.35, 25.50, (32.16), 25.26, 22.17, (19.90), 23.02, 23.23, 21.80, 29.05

wat.
Even faster than last time, and less than a half second from PB.


----------



## Seryague (Mar 7, 2014)

Round 26
Race to sub 25

1. 23,96 F D' U L R2 D' L2 R F2 R' D L' B L2 R' F' R B2 F2 R2 D2 L D'	
2. 20,11 D L2 F2 R2 D U' F R' B2 F D' L' R U2 B2 F L F R' D2 U2 B2 U'	
3. 23,27 D' U R2 B' F2 D' L' F D' U' R D2 F' D2 U B F D' U2 L R' B' L'	
4. 24,38 L2 R' F2 L2 F D F' L' F' D' U R D' B2 F L' R F2 L2 R' U F' R	
5. 23,65 B F R2 D' U' L2 R2 F R F2 L2 F U' R' B' D U F L2 R B2 F' D2	
6. 25,29 R2 F' R' B' F2 L B L R' U' B' L2 R2 B2 L U' L' B' F2 D2 L2 R B	
7. 23,85 L2 R' B L2 R' F L R D U R' B' F D F2 L' R D' B' L F' L2 R	
8. 24,30 D B2 L R' D2 F' L B2 D2 U L2 U L2 R B R F2 R D' U2 B F' U2	
9. (19,80) F2 D2 U2 R D' U R D' F' L D2 U B F2 D B F2 R B L R D F'	
10. 24,99 D2 U B2 F2 L F D2 F2 L' D U' R' F' D U' F D2 L R' D2 B' F' L	
11. (26,07) F' U B F' L' U' F2 R' D U' B F2 U' B' F' D B2 F' D U' L2 R2 F'	
12. 23,03 B' F L2 R2 B' D R2 F2 D U' B2 R2 F L U2 R D2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 U

Average of 12: 23,683
Single: 19,80


----------



## Yellow Toad (Mar 9, 2014)

*Round Twenty-Six*

Average: 30.50 



36.16 25.71 26.25 30.52 (48.44) 29.88 36.21 28.76 (23.66) 24.00 30.70 36.76

Almost sub-30... BY A SECOND!!!!!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 9, 2014)

*Roux Race to sub 30 Round Twenty-Six
Average: 31.40*

32.77, 25.71, 30.29, 27.40, 30.51, 29.62, 35.72, 37.17, 31.99, 29.02, 34.55, 34.91


----------



## Knut (Mar 10, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - round 26
Average: 27.38 

29.98, 25.63, 24.95, 28.44, 23.74, 29.41, 25.83, 26.70, 29.53, 29.83, 26.70, 29.53, 27.20, 27.72, 29.46


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 11, 2014)

*Round Twenty-Six Results*

*Round Twenty-Six	​*



Congratulations to Bindesda who graduates the race to sub 25 this week! Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 11, 2014)

*Races Round Twenty-Seven*

*Race to sub 25 and Race to sub 30 Round Twenty-Seven
Closing Time - Monday, March 17​**Scrambles* 
1. L' R B D' U B' D2 U2 F2 D L R' B2 L R D' U L2 R2 B' F' U B	
2. D2 F' D' B2 F' D2 U' F R D2 U' B' U2 R2 D2 R' B' F L F' D' U2 F2	
3. D L' R U2 F' L' R' D U' F2 R D2 U' R2 D' R U L' F2 D2 U' B2 R'	
4. F' D' U2 L2 R2 B2 F' D' L R D2 U' L2 R D2 U2 L' D2 L B' L R2 D'	
5. U' B2 L2 F' L' B' F2 D R' F' U B2 D R B' L' R' F2 U2 L' R' B' U2	
6. B' D2 U' F R D U' L' D' B L R2 U2 R' D' B2 F2 U' R D U2 B2 F'	
7. B' F2 R2 B F' D L' R2 D U F' R B F' L' B2 F' R' D B2 D2 R2 U2	
8. D R' D' U' B' F L' D U' B2 L2 R' U B F2 L' R F2 L2 U B2 D U'	
9. U B' F2 D' U' B' F' L2 R2 U2 L D U2 L U' R2 B2 F' D U2 L' D2 U	
10. R2 U2 L B D' U2 L2 D R2 F' R2 D2 L' U B' F' D U' B2 D' L' R2 F2	
11. R2 B' F' D U2 B' F2 L D' U L' R2 B R D2 U' F L2 R' U L2 D' U2	
12. D U' B F2 L' R' U F R2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 L' U L' B F' D B' L'


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 11, 2014)

Round 27
Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 43.04
41.33, 51.11, 44.40, 37.56, (57.09), 38.46, 42.55, 46.50, 43.87, 41.35, (36.57), 43.27

This makes me want to throw up in my mouth.


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 11, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - OH

21.82 is a new personal best for me, so that was rad.

44.10, 34.77, 33.83, 38.65, 31.28, 33.27, 34.09, (47.92), 46.73, (21.82), 41.25, 33.39

Average: 37.14


----------



## sk8erman41 (Mar 11, 2014)

Round: 27
Race: sub-25 CFOP
*AVG 23.75*

23.00, 22.11, (19.87), 24.41, 23.93, 23.59, 25.26, 21.83, (27.66), 25.35, 23.44, 24.60

Very pleased with this round.


----------



## UB (Mar 12, 2014)

*Race to SUB 30*

*AVG: 27.32*

time	
1	23.82 
2	30.85 
3	30.68	
4	26.09	
5	29.75 
6	23.90	
7	31.42	
8	35.38 
9	26.77 
10	25.02 
11	24.90 
12	16.25 (My New SINGLE PB  )

solve: 12/12
mean: 27.07


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 12, 2014)

*Sub-30* (when I'm 70)

Only two messups  Two sub-30 too.
36.33, 35.35, 34.18, 28.43, 53.42, 44.61, 32.94, 32.42, 35.39, 32.60, 32.73, 25.51 = *34.50*


----------



## Knut (Mar 12, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - round 27

Avg: 26.41

27.46, 27.42, 23.55, 24.85, 25.65, 28.17, 24.46, 30.83, 22.37, 23.31, 29.05, 29.87

Only one time is over 30!!!


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 14, 2014)

CFOP speed
Round 27
Race to sub 25
Average of 12: 23.03
Times: 20.28, 21.67, 20.50, 28.12, 22.36, 22.10, 26. 30, 23.87, 29.04, 20.11, 22.53, 22.52.

Yeah another sub 25  I'm getting there


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Round 27 - Race to sub-25*
*Average = 26.39*
26.50, 28.96, 24.26, 24.90, 26.10, 26.04, 27.53, 24.01, 29.96, 25.60, (20.82), (30.05)


----------



## Jorenski (Mar 16, 2014)

Round 27 - Race to sub-30
CFOP 3x3


*Average: 29.45*
Standard deviation: 2.57

(26.28) 29.25 28.14 29.18 29.13 29.83 28.15 (35.14) 34.10 28.07 27.12 31.55


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 16, 2014)

Round 27
Race to sub-30
CFOP 3x3

Average: 34.77

(28.07) 32.79 (38.21) 36.63 33.59 32.53 37.00 36.68 32.58 36.62 34.78 34.51

I am kinda disappointed that i only had one sub 30 solve, but i am glad that i didn't have any 40 second solves which has never happened in any of my AO12's. Overall i am satisfied, and glad that my times are getting more consistent. I hope to get my first sub 30 AO12 in the next two weeks.


----------



## Seryague (Mar 17, 2014)

Round 27
Race to sub 25

1. 22,77 L' R B D' U B' D2 U2 F2 D L R' B2 L R D' U L2 R2 B' F' U B	
2. 25,71 D2 F' D' B2 F' D2 U' F R D2 U' B' U2 R2 D2 R' B' F L F' D' U2 F2	
3. 24,02 D L' R U2 F' L' R' D U' F2 R D2 U' R2 D' R U L' F2 D2 U' B2 R'	
4. (19,49) F' D' U2 L2 R2 B2 F' D' L R D2 U' L2 R D2 U2 L' D2 L B' L R2 D'	
5. 26,05 U' B2 L2 F' L' B' F2 D R' F' U B2 D R B' L' R' F2 U2 L' R' B' U2	
6. 24,69 B' D2 U' F R D U' L' D' B L R2 U2 R' D' B2 F2 U' R D U2 B2 F'	
7. 24,23 B' F2 R2 B F' D L' R2 D U F' R B F' L' B2 F' R' D B2 D2 R2 U2	
8. 25,84 D R' D' U' B' F L' D U' B2 L2 R' U B F2 L' R F2 L2 U B2 D U'	
9. 27,23 U B' F2 D' U' B' F' L2 R2 U2 L D U2 L U' R2 B2 F' D U2 L' D2 U	
10. 24,25 R2 U2 L B D' U2 L2 D R2 F' R2 D2 L' U B' F' D U' B2 D' L' R2 F2	
11. (29,39) R2 B' F' D U2 B' F2 L D' U L' R2 B R D2 U' F L2 R' U L2 D' U2	
12. 23,36 D U' B F2 L' R' U F R2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 L' U L' B F' D B' L'

Average of 12: 24,815

Single: 19,49


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 17, 2014)

*Roux Race to sub 30 Round Twenty-Seven
Average: 31.93*

30.19, 30.02, 31.44, 36.45, 28.70, 44.22, 29.37, 50.10, 28.63, 26.89, 29.45, 30.86


----------



## Yellow Toad (Mar 18, 2014)

*Round Twenty-Seven*

Average: 38.12


28.47 28.00 45.19 (27.93) 45.07 37.58 45.81 42.01 38.23 31.22 (47.14) 39.61


That was bad for how I have been doing... at least it was sub 40  ...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 18, 2014)

*Round Twenty-Seven Results*

*Round Twenty-Seven	​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 18, 2014)

*Round Twenty-Eight Scrambles*

*Races Round Twenty-Eight
Closing Time - Monday, March 24​**Scrambles* 
1. U B2 F' L D' R2 D2 R2 D2 L D2 U2 B' F2 L R' U' L2 U2 B' F' L R2	
2. L' R D F' D F D' B F L U' B' F2 L D2 B F D' U L D' L D2	
3. L2 D' U2 F' R F2 L R B2 F2 R2 B F R' B2 F' R2 D' B R F2 D' U'	
4. D' R2 D' U' R2 U2 L' R' B2 F D U' B2 L2 R2 B F2 L D U2 L R U'	
5. B' D U2 B' F2 D' B D' L R' B L2 R' B' F R2 F' D F2 D L' B2 F'	
6. L B F R D' U2 R' D2 U' L2 U B D B' D U L' R' D2 R D2 U2 L	
7. R D2 L' R2 B F U' R' D2 R D B' D' U' L D' U' R2 D U2 B2 F D	
8. L2 D' U2 L2 D' B' F R' F D2 U2 B' L2 B' F2 D U' F' D2 U' B' F2 R'	
9. D' F2 D2 U F' D2 L' R' U2 B2 F2 U' L2 B' D2 U' L2 D' U' F U B L	
10. D B2 F' L2 F2 L R B2 F L' B' F' L' R2 D2 B2 F D L' F L D B	
11. D' L' R2 D U B2 F D U L2 D U B' R F' L2 R' B R' D U2 B' F'	
12. D' R2 B' F2 D R2 F D' F' D' U2 F' U F2 D2 L R2 F L' B2 F' R2 U'


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 18, 2014)

Round 28
Race to sub 30 OH
Average: 41.06
29.47, (50.06), 47.54, 43.77, 42.30, 47.95, 38.54, 40.72, 47.23, 39.91, (27.36), 33.19

Nice sub 30s. Meh otherwise.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 18, 2014)

Sub-30 (in my dreams)

34.14, 36.56, 41.37, 30.61, 28.39, 30.11, 36.19, 27.43, 37.70, 25.08, 36.22, 36.14 = *33.35*


----------



## Knut (Mar 18, 2014)

Race to sub 25 - round 28 - speed

Avg: 24.47 

21.79, 27.00, 32.74, 22.20, 23.61, 23.09, 24.47, 19.57, 27.00, 24.16, 24.67, 25.27

New PB! (19.57)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 18, 2014)

Knut said:


> Race to sub 25 - round 28 - speed
> 
> Avg: 24.47
> 
> ...



Time for a new signature! haha


----------



## Seryague (Mar 18, 2014)

Round 28
Race to sub 25

1. 23,21 U B2 F' L D' R2 D2 R2 D2 L D2 U2 B' F2 L R' U' L2 U2 B' F' L R2 
2. (14,75) L' R D F' D F D' B F L U' B' F2 L D2 B F D' U L D' L D2 
3. 24,76 L2 D' U2 F' R F2 L R B2 F2 R2 B F R' B2 F' R2 D' B R F2 D' U' 
4. (28,80) D' R2 D' U' R2 U2 L' R' B2 F D U' B2 L2 R2 B F2 L D U2 L R U' 
5. 19,84 B' D U2 B' F2 D' B D' L R' B L2 R' B' F R2 F' D F2 D L' B2 F' 
6. 25,82 L B F R D' U2 R' D2 U' L2 U B D B' D U L' R' D2 R D2 U2 L 
7. 24,09 R D2 L' R2 B F U' R' D2 R D B' D' U' L D' U' R2 D U2 B2 F D 
8. 26,86 L2 D' U2 L2 D' B' F R' F D2 U2 B' L2 B' F2 D U' F' D2 U' B' F2 R' 
9. 26,96 D' F2 D2 U F' D2 L' R' U2 B2 F2 U' L2 B' D2 U' L2 D' U' F U B L 
10. 24,77 D B2 F' L2 F2 L R B2 F L' B' F' L' R2 D2 B2 F D L' F L D B 
11. 21,89 D' L' R2 D U B2 F D U L2 D U B' R F' L2 R' B R' D U2 B' F' 
12. 23,42 D' R2 B' F2 D R2 F D' F' D' U2 F' U F2 D2 L R2 F L' B2 F' R2 U'

Average of 12: 24,162

Single: 14,75 (LOL, new pb)


----------



## sk8erman41 (Mar 18, 2014)

Round 28
Race sub-25

YIKES 

Rubik's cube
Mar 18, 2014 4:49:04 PM - 4:59:40 PM

Mean: DNF
Average: 26.37
Best time: 23.46
Median: 25.39
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 2.56

Best average of 5: 24.14
4-8 - 24.07 (23.46) 24.25 24.09 (30.13)

Best average of 12: 26.37
1-12 - 27.65 24.35 27.84 24.07 (23.46) 24.25 24.09 30.13 (DNF) 23.88 31.00 26.43

1. 27.65 U B2 F' L D' R2 D2 R2 D2 L D2 U2 B' F2 L R' U' L2 U2 B' F' L R2
2. 24.35 L' R D F' D F D' B F L U' B' F2 L D2 B F D' U L D' L D2
3. 27.84 L2 D' U2 F' R F2 L R B2 F2 R2 B F R' B2 F' R2 D' B R F2 D' U'
4. 24.07 D' R2 D' U' R2 U2 L' R' B2 F D U' B2 L2 R2 B F2 L D U2 L R U'
5. 23.46 B' D U2 B' F2 D' B D' L R' B L2 R' B' F R2 F' D F2 D L' B2 F'
6. 24.25 L B F R D' U2 R' D2 U' L2 U B D B' D U L' R' D2 R D2 U2 L
7. 24.09 R D2 L' R2 B F U' R' D2 R D B' D' U' L D' U' R2 D U2 B2 F D
8. 30.13 L2 D' U2 L2 D' B' F R' F D2 U2 B' L2 B' F2 D U' F' D2 U' B' F2 R'
9. DNF D' F2 D2 U F' D2 L' R' U2 B2 F2 U' L2 B' D2 U' L2 D' U' F U B L
10. 23.88 D B2 F' L2 F2 L R B2 F L' B' F' L' R2 D2 B2 F D L' F L D B
11. 31.00 D' L' R2 D U B2 F D U L2 D U B' R F' L2 R' B R' D U2 B' F'
12. 26.43 D' R2 B' F2 D R2 F D' F' D' U2 F' U F2 D2 L R2 F L' B2 F' R2 U'


----------



## Jorenski (Mar 19, 2014)

Round 28 
Race to sub-30 CFOP 3x3 speed

Best average of 12: *30.50*
1-12 - (26.54) 32.20 31.86 27.17 34.07 27.41 (35.93) 30.72 28.92 29.82 34.22 28.64


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 20, 2014)

Round 28
Race to Sub-30
CFOP 3x3

Average: 33.49

I beat last weeks race, but i thought that i could do better with this average and get maybe sub 32. There is always next week though.

(52.10: Horrible way to start) 28.22 34.32 34.35 35.89 30.03 34.34 37.15 34.34 33.86 32.36 (27.34 Only one sub 30)


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 21, 2014)

CFOP speed
Round 28
Race to sub 25
*Average of 12: 22.75*
Times: 18.23, 13.87, 22.81, 23.95, 19.15, 28.22, 20.95, 28.26, 27.20, 22.00, 22.39, 22.56

Finally made it  Sooo nice scrambles on those first ones. Especially the second one  This races scrambles are always easy at beginning but get harder at the end  Thank you so much for these weeks. It was very nice and fun


----------



## Edviuxas (Mar 23, 2014)

CFOP speed
Round 28
Race to sub 25
*Average of 12: 22.69*
Times: 24.46, 22.99, 26.98, 19.16, 26.32, 22.52, 18.96, 23.39, 24.09, 18.89, 21.60, 23.37


----------



## lunari (Mar 23, 2014)

Round 28
*Race to sub-25 - 3x3 CFOP
Average: 26.41*
Times: 27.56, 24.06, 27.78, 26.55, 27.28, (30.26), 24.57, 26.53, 27.18, 27.55, 25.01, (22.09) PLL-skip on last one

Yay, I`m back and still sub30  Maybe I'll practice now...


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 24, 2014)

Round 28 - Race to sub-25
*Average: 25.31*
29.22, 24.27, 25.11, 24.47, 22.12, 27.68, 24.36, (32.79), 24.88, 24.04, 26.94, (20.87)


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 25, 2014)

Round 28 (2H race to sub30): 31.58

Mean: 31.58
Average: 31.58
Best time: 25.65
Median: 31.23
Worst time: 37.47
Standard deviation: 3.42

Best average of 5: 29.94
8-12 - (33.77) 29.88 31.81 28.13 (25.65)

Best average of 12: 31.58
1-12 - 27.48 30.65 34.98 33.34 (37.47) 35.64 30.16 33.77 29.88 31.81 28.13 (25.65)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 25, 2014)

*Roux Race to sub 30 Round Twenty-Eight
Average: 32.50*

39.91, 34.91, 36.45, 30.23, 26.39, 29.45, 29.39, 31.91, 29.72, 31.14, 31.94, 44.67

Busy week. No time for practice ):


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 25, 2014)

*Round Twenty-Eight Results*

*Round Twenty-Eight​*


Three graduates this week! 

Race to sub 30: Knut (Speed) 
Race to sub 25: AlexCube (Speed), Serague (Speed) 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 25, 2014)

*Races Round Twenty-Nine Scrambles*

*Races Round Twenty-Nine
Closing Time - Monday, March 31​**Scrambles* 
1. B U' F' D F' R U B D U' L D' U2 L' F2 D2 R B L B2 F D' B
2. D2 U' R' F D' U' R U L F U' L' D U2 R' B' F D B2 D U B2 D2	
3. R D R2 D' L' R2 D U2 B' R' B F2 D2 L D2 R' B F' D2 R' F2 L' R2	
4. L2 U' F' R2 D' U L' R2 B' F' L2 F2 D' B' U2 L2 R D' U' B D2 B2 F'	
5. B' L' R D U2 R' B2 D U F' D2 L B D2 L2 R' B2 F U2 F R2 U R2	
6. L' R' U B2 D' U B' R' B' L2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 R2 B' D' B' F D2 R2 F2	
7. F L2 U' L F' D U2 B2 F' R2 B' F L2 R2 B F' L2 D2 U' B2 D' U2 R'	
8. U B2 R2 U2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 L' R' D2 U F R2 B F' U' F D' U2 B2 F	
9. B2 F U B' F' D B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F U' B D L2 R F' L R2 B' D' U'	
10. L R2 F' U R2 F' D' U L R2 B2 L' R' U2 B2 F D' U' L R D' U2 R2	
11. B2 F2 R' D2 L U' L2 D2 U2 B R2 B2 R B2 F' D R2 D' U' R' U2 L R'	
12. R' D' U2 L2 D2 F D B' F2 L R2 U2 B' F2 L2 R' B2 R U2 L' D2 U' F2


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 25, 2014)

Round 29
Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 39.46

50.28, 35.16, 35.96, 40.61, 35.56, 42.70, (34.98), 37.39, 40.02, 37.25, (50.46), 39.68

meh


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 25, 2014)

Round 29 (2H race to sub30): 30.24

Mean: 29.95
Average: 30.24
Best time: 22.85
Median: 29.82
Worst time: 34.06
Standard deviation: 2.99

Best average of 5: 28.68
3-7 - 27.11 (22.85) 29.73 (33.51) 29.21

Best average of 12: 30.24
1-12 - (34.06) 30.71 27.11 (22.85) 29.73 33.51 29.21 31.06 33.51 29.75 27.96 29.88

Someday! I just might do it someday!!!!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 25, 2014)

Mats B: 33.21, 26.17, 33.51, 32.91, 43.59, 36.92, 37.91, 37.90, 41.58, 27.06, 42.50, 30.61 = *35.41*

sad, the slow ones were not even messups, just slow.


----------



## Edviuxas (Mar 25, 2014)

CFOP speed
Round 29
Race to sub 25
Average of 12: 23.57
Times: 28.55; 23.94; 22.11; 26.69; 20.28; 21.65; 22.83; (17.24); 19.84; 22.14; 27.68; (30.52)

Could've gone better...


----------



## sk8erman41 (Mar 26, 2014)

Round: 29
Race: Sub-25
AVG: 24.40

23.36, 23.86, 27.31, (31.99), 25.80, (19.72), 24.38, 23.74, 23.41, 25.28, 25.02, 21.81

Consistency has been much better lately. Every average (12-100) that have have been doing lately has been in the 25 range. I am really close to sub-25. Globaly I am now sub-26 but am struggling to shave off those last .01-.99s Happy with progress lately though as I got a rather large jump in improvement in the past month due to deliberate practice. I feel sub-20 is possible for me but still quite a ways out. Getting sub-25 has been a huge goal though so I am happy to be making progress again.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 26, 2014)

Round 29
Sub 30
CFOP 32.30

(25.35) 35.06 (51.76 Horrible..) 31.02 35.94 29.98 30.82 40.98 29.07 34.27 28.65 27.22

I am inching closer!


----------



## Knut (Mar 26, 2014)

Race to sub 25 - round 29
Avg: 27.22

22.41, 27.16, 23.84, 26.67, 24.06, 28.38, 25.77, 26.08, DNF(cube pop), 27.49, 28.09, 23.55

Meh. It was going pretty well for the first few solves, but then I kept getting 27s and 28s.


----------



## Jorenski (Mar 28, 2014)

Round 29
Sub 30 CFOP (2 look oll, full PLL)

Rubik's cube
28-mrt-2014 19:58:11 - 20:09:56

Average: 27.08
Standard deviation: 3.40


Best average of 12: *27.08*
1-12 - 27.92 25.56 23.86 25.27 (35.88) 31.22 28.89 27.66 27.67 (22.23) 26.14 26.58

This week was a good one for me. Had a couple of lucky pairs forming tho but I can tell my look ahead is somewhat developing. Sometimes I just sort of "panic" in the middle of the solve resulting in loss of proper looking into the cube and some higher times..


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 31, 2014)

Race to sub-25 - Round 29
*Average: 23.89*
(17.47), 25.35, 24.30, 24.05, (29.33), 19.46, 27.66, 23.69, 18.43, 25.25, 25.51, 25.01

Two PLL skips...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 1, 2014)

*Round Twenty-Nine Results*

*Round Twenty-Nine​*



Congratulations to Jorenski, who graduates the race to sub 30 this week! 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 1, 2014)

*Round 30 Scrambles*

*Round 30 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 4/7/2014*​
1. U2 L2 R U2 L' B' F2 L R F2 D' U2 B2 R' U' B D U L2 R' B2 L2 B	
2. F2 L D2 U L2 R' B D2 U R F' U2 B' F D2 B F L2 R' B2 F L' R2	
3. U R U' R2 D2 B2 F L' B' L' D' L2 R D U2 B2 F2 D B F2 R D2 F'	
4. D2 L' D' U' F2 L2 B2 F R' B' F' R' U B' F' L R D B2 L' R' B' F'	
5. L2 B' D' U' B F D L' R F2 D2 U' L2 D L F2 U B F2 R' F2 L U'	
6. B2 R' D2 U R2 B' F L' R2 U L' D2 B D U' F L R B2 F2 D2 L' F'	
7. R' B2 D' B2 R2 U L' D' F2 L F2 L D' U2 B F2 L2 B2 L' R D2 L2 R2	
8. B' L R2 F' D2 U B F2 L' R' B D2 L' R2 U' L B2 F U' B' R2 B2 F2	
9. L' B' F' R B' F D' L R2 D2 U2 L' R' D2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' U L2 R	
10. L R B' F L' B2 F' U2 L U F L R' B2 D' B2 F' L' B F U' R U'	
11. R' F' D U' F2 U L F' D2 U L2 R2 F' L D B2 D B2 F' U2 B2 R2 F	
12. L2 R' B' F2 D U F L2 U2 R' B' D' B' D U2 L R2 D' U2 R2 B' L2 F


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 1, 2014)

Mats B: 31.46, 36.71, 36.75, 29.42, 34.06, 29.07, 32.64, 39.59, 42.82, 28.02, 40.74, 41.68 = *35.21*
I was interrupted after solve 7 and then everything went wrong (almost)


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 1, 2014)

Figured I'd start doing this, though I'm still quite a ways out from pushing into a 30 average.

33.14, 33.63, 1:02.30, 48.46, 50.36, 49.38, 56.86, 39.66, 45.41, 36.29, 35.50, 52.13 = *44.27*

Had some really ugly solves because I'm working on CMLL, and I freeze up/do the wrong algorithm pretty often.... Oh well, it'll pay off later.


----------



## Jorenski (Apr 1, 2014)

Race to sub 25
3 x 3 CFOP (2 look oll)

1-apr-2014 20:02:15 - 20:15:15

Mean: 29.26
Average: *28.99*

Standard deviation: 3.05


Best average of 12: 28.99
1-12 - 25.87 (35.48) 31.89 27.14 27.70 27.66 33.63 30.49 30.66 (25.78) 28.82 26.03


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 1, 2014)

33.19
CFOP
time	ao5	ao12
2	27.760	-	-
3	24.268	-	-
4	28.894	-	-
5	38.339	28.538	-
6	37.453	31.369	-
7	37.298	34.548	-
8	26.941	34.548	-
9	30.067	34.939	-
10	48.271	34.939	-
11	33.267	33.544	-
12	30.054	31.129	31.903
13	41.813	35.049	33.189


----------



## Edviuxas (Apr 2, 2014)

Round 30
*Average: 23.81*

22.13; 25.06; 26.43; 22.89; 24.40; 30.91; 20.58; 22.76; 22.21; 21.58; 30.05; 19.34


----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 2, 2014)

Round: 30
Race: sub-25
AVG: 22.42

(18.99), 20.52, 24.94, 25.17, 23.16, (25.23), 20.54, 21.21, 21.83, 19.53, 24.83, 22.45

BOOOOO YAHHHHHHH!!! Signature updated. New PB Ao12. Super stoked about this one. All solves sub-26 (allllmost sub-25), two sub-20's, consistent, and felt very smooth. 



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Apr 2, 2014 4:27:40 PM - 4:37:18 PM

Mean: 22.37
Average: 22.42
Best time: 18.99
Median: 22.14
Worst time: 25.23
Standard deviation: 2.18

Best average of 5: 21.19
7-11 - 20.54 21.21 21.83 (19.53) (24.83)

Best average of 12: 22.42
1-12 - (18.99) 20.52 24.94 25.17 23.16 (25.23) 20.54 21.21 21.83 19.53 24.83 22.45

1. 18.99 U2 L2 R U2 L' B' F2 L R F2 D' U2 B2 R' U' B D U L2 R' B2 L2 B
2. 20.52 F2 L D2 U L2 R' B D2 U R F' U2 B' F D2 B F L2 R' B2 F L' R2
3. 24.94 U R U' R2 D2 B2 F L' B' L' D' L2 R D U2 B2 F2 D B F2 R D2 F'
4. 25.17 D2 L' D' U' F2 L2 B2 F R' B' F' R' U B' F' L R D B2 L' R' B' F'
5. 23.16 L2 B' D' U' B F D L' R F2 D2 U' L2 D L F2 U B F2 R' F2 L U'
6. 25.23 B2 R' D2 U R2 B' F L' R2 U L' D2 B D U' F L R B2 F2 D2 L' F'
7. 20.54 R' B2 D' B2 R2 U L' D' F2 L F2 L D' U2 B F2 L2 B2 L' R D2 L2 R2
8. 21.21 B' L R2 F' D2 U B F2 L' R' B D2 L' R2 U' L B2 F U' B' R2 B2 F2
9. 21.83 L' B' F' R B' F D' L R2 D2 U2 L' R' D2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' U L2 R
10. 19.53 L R B' F L' B2 F' U2 L U F L R' B2 D' B2 F' L' B F U' R U'
11. 24.83 R' F' D U' F2 U L F' D2 U L2 R2 F' L D B2 D B2 F' U2 B2 R2 F
12. 22.45 L2 R' B' F2 D U F L2 U2 R' B' D' B' D U2 L R2 D' U2 R2 B' L2 F


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 3, 2014)

Round 30
Race to sub 30 OH
Average: 33.96
34.54, (40.84), (23.32), 31.65, 38.04, 34.13, 38.04, 27.55, 30.55, 36.33, 28.97, 39.81

Wow. Really good. Three sub 30s, and the last five solves make a 31.95 average of 5.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 6, 2014)

*Round 30 Roux race to sub 30
Average 31.21*

30.69, 31.37, 23.88, 34.51, 36.41, 35.40, 30.62, 25.51, 27.51, 25.54, 34.58, 44.92


----------



## Yellow Toad (Apr 6, 2014)

*Round Thirty*

Average: 43.11


42.74 
40.90 
39.04 
36.82 
45.24 
52.00 
42.20 
47.19 
47.55 
42.23 
40.67 
43.29


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 7, 2014)

Race to sub-25 - Round 30
*Average: 24.85*
21.23, 25.62, 23.17, 31.44, 26.35, 24.58, 28.01, 20.47, (DNF), 22.01, 25.64, (19.78)

Disappointing given that I've been averaging sub-24 in practice. Some terrible solves. Could see that I needed sub-21 on the last solve and somehow managed to pull it out the bag


----------



## DaveyCow (Apr 7, 2014)

2H race to sub30 Round 30: 32.14

Mean: 32.15
Average: 32.14
Best time: 26.27
Median: 32.09
Worst time: 38.18
Standard deviation: 3.10

Best average of 5: 30.75
3-7 - 31.38 (35.92) 30.37 (28.31) 30.49

Best average of 12: 32.14
1-12 - 33.30 32.79 31.38 35.92 30.37 28.31 30.49 33.62 34.05 (26.27) 31.13 (38.18)


----------



## Knut (Apr 7, 2014)

Race to sub 25 - round 30

Avg:25.44

22.56, 18.43, 25.43, 25.27, DNF(cube pop), 24.57, 23.14, 23.39, 30.96, 24.61, 27.01, 27.47

Getting closer!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 8, 2014)

*Round Thirty Results*

*Round Thirty​*



Congratulations to Edviuxas, who graduates the race to sub 25 this week! 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 8, 2014)

*Round 31 Scrambles*

*Round 31 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 4/14/2014*​1. U2 B2 F2 D B F2 L' R U2 L B2 D U B F R2 U2 L2 R B' F R2 F2	
2. B' F' L2 F2 L2 D' L R U' L R B2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 R' D' U L' R2 U'	
3. R2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 F' L' D' L R2 F' L F' D' F' U2 F D U2 R2 D2 U	
4. D' U B2 D U' F2 D2 U L2 R' D B' F2 D2 U F2 L' B' L' B' D' F' U2	
5. D2 U2 B2 L' R2 F' R U2 L' U2 B2 F' L2 B' R' D U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D F	
6. D2 L D' L2 R2 D2 F' D U B2 L F D2 F' L U' B' F R2 F' L' D' R2	
7. B F2 L R' U' F' L' R2 B F2 R2 B' U2 F' R' B' L R' B F2 D' U' R	
8. B' F' D' L2 R2 F D U F2 D F2 U F2 U R F L' R2 B' F D2 U B'	
9. R2 D' L' R' F U2 B L2 F2 R D2 F D U L D R' B R F' L F L'	
10. D' L F2 L2 R D' R2 U2 L U2 L R F2 D2 F U B2 D2 B' L' F2 D2 L	
11. F' L' R' U F' U R' D B' D B2 F D B' L' D' U2 B2 D' U B2 F' R	
12. D B' F' U' B F' L2 B' L2 B U F2 D2 L R2 D U2 B' F L' R D2 U


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 8, 2014)

Round 31
Race to sub-30
Average: 33.20

42.48+, (47.43), 34.56, 33.44, 36.97, 32.30, 31.84, 31.78, 33.20, 27.04, (26.70), 28.38

Sweeeeeet. Last five solves make a 29.07 average of 5, which is my first sub-30.


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 8, 2014)

Round 31 (My first time participating!)
Race to sub-25 
Average: 26.55

1. 24.80
2. (DNF Failed N-Perm)
3. 25.14
4. 26.98
5. (22.82)
6. 27.09
7. 23.87
8. 26.64
9. 23.88
10. 30.82
11. 23.83
12. 32.48

This actually beats my pb ao12 by almost a second! I have been practicing without timing myself for over a week now. The typical slow down and look ahead stuff. And it is working. Amazing haha.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 8, 2014)

Mats B:

Speed: 36.31, 36.18, 31.72, 41.60, 28.36, 37.07, 30.46, 35.06, 32.54, 29.17, 32.54, 37.64 = *33.87*


----------



## Knut (Apr 8, 2014)

Race to sub 25 - round 31

Avg:25.25

28.73, 28.09+, 21.43, 27.32, 20.93, (_18.70_), 21.45, 29.71, 27.66, 25.74, 21.40, (_31.95_)

The 18 was nice, but I had too many 27s, 28s and 29s.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 8, 2014)

Knut said:


> Race to sub 25 - round 31
> 
> Avg:25.25
> 
> ...



GJ, time for a signature update 

Round: 31
Race: sub-25
AVG: 23.57

24.03, 25.66, 21.58, 21.81, (20.63), 24.17, 22.85, 23.20, 23.35, (25.89), 24.35, 24.74



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-8
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 20.63
worst: 25.89

mean of 3
current: 24.99 (σ = 0.80)
best: 21.34 (σ = 0.63)

avg of 5
current: 24.14 (σ = 0.72)
best: 22.08 (σ = 0.67)

avg of 12
current: 23.57 (σ = 1.28)
best: 23.57 (σ = 1.28)

Average: 23.57 (σ = 1.28)
Mean: 23.52

Time List:
1. 24.03 U2 B2 F2 D B F2 L' R U2 L B2 D U B F R2 U2 L2 R B' F R2 F2 
2. 25.66 B' F' L2 F2 L2 D' L R U' L R B2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 R' D' U L' R2 U' 
3. 21.58 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 F' L' D' L R2 F' L F' D' F' U2 F D U2 R2 D2 U 
4. 21.81 D' U B2 D U' F2 D2 U L2 R' D B' F2 D2 U F2 L' B' L' B' D' F' U2 
5. 20.63 D2 U2 B2 L' R2 F' R U2 L' U2 B2 F' L2 B' R' D U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D F 
6. 24.17 D2 L D' L2 R2 D2 F' D U B2 L F D2 F' L U' B' F R2 F' L' D' R2 
7. 22.85 B F2 L R' U' F' L' R2 B F2 R2 B' U2 F' R' B' L R' B F2 D' U' R 
8. 23.20 B' F' D' L2 R2 F D U F2 D F2 U F2 U R F L' R2 B' F D2 U B' 
9. 23.35 R2 D' L' R' F U2 B L2 F2 R D2 F D U L D R' B R F' L F L' 
10. 25.89 D' L F2 L2 R D' R2 U2 L U2 L R F2 D2 F U B2 D2 B' L' F2 D2 L 
11. 24.35 F' L' R' U F' U R' D B' D B2 F D B' L' D' U2 B2 D' U B2 F' R 
12. 24.74 D B' F' U' B F' L2 B' L2 B U F2 D2 L R2 D U2 B' F L' R D2 U



Guess I'm putting on my cap and gown this week! Finally! I also did an Ao100 the other day and was sub-24 so I am happy to be consistent and continuing to improve. Race to sub-20 here I come


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 8, 2014)

Race to sub 30 round 31
CFOP
Average: 29.47 My first sub 30 in this thread!
29.20, 27.58, 30.32, 29.45, 24.95, 28.86, 33.16, (38.57), 30.70, 32.08, (22.79), 28.39


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 10, 2014)

Race to Sub 30 - Round 31 (speed)

Average of 12: 42.49
1-12 - (34.28) 43.34 46.61 45.65 34.29 34.76 44.45 48.48 35.21 49.55 

42.57 (53.14)

1. 34.28 U2 B2 F2 D B F2 L' R U2 L B2 D U B F R2 U2 L2 R B' F R2 F2
2. 43.34 B' F' L2 F2 L2 D' L R U' L R B2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 R' D' U L' R2 U'
3. 46.61 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 F' L' D' L R2 F' L F' D' F' U2 F D U2 R2 D2 U
4. 45.65 D' U B2 D U' F2 D2 U L2 R' D B' F2 D2 U F2 L' B' L' B' D' F' U2
5. 34.29 D2 U2 B2 L' R2 F' R U2 L' U2 B2 F' L2 B' R' D U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D F
6. 34.76 D2 L D' L2 R2 D2 F' D U B2 L F D2 F' L U' B' F R2 F' L' D' R2
7. 44.45 B F2 L R' U' F' L' R2 B F2 R2 B' U2 F' R' B' L R' B F2 D' U' R
8. 48.48 B' F' D' L2 R2 F D U F2 D F2 U F2 U R F L' R2 B' F D2 U B'
9. 35.21 R2 D' L' R' F U2 B L2 F2 R D2 F D U L D R' B R F' L F L'
10. 49.55 D' L F2 L2 R D' R2 U2 L U2 L R F2 D2 F U B2 D2 B' L' F2 D2 L
11. 42.57 F' L' R' U F' U R' D B' D B2 F D B' L' D' U2 B2 D' U B2 F' R
12. 53.14 D B' F' U' B F' L2 B' L2 B U F2 D2 L R2 D U2 B' F L' R D2 U

I decided to document my results. Not really exciting to watch, but you can if you want!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcRydS6yw78

_warning: strong language in the music I'm listening to_


----------



## pinser (Apr 11, 2014)

I think I'll join.

Race to sub-30 - Round 31

Ao12: *30.36*

1. 28.24
2. 30.85
3. 30.23 
4. 31.20
5. 32.77
6. 30.13
7. 28.22 (Failed pll + lol scramble = 28.22 )
8. 31.63
9. 28.03
10. (40.43) (Failed COLL recognition)
11. (27.93)
12. 32.31

Hmmm...a bit nervous...just missed sub-30...


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 12, 2014)

Race to sub-25 - Round 31
*Average: 24.03*
20.87, (18.90), (26.79), 25.93, 24.97, 20.68, 22.29, 23.92, 26.73, 23.44, 26.27, 25.20

EDIT: Just realised I'm a graduand! See you all in the race to sub-20


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 12, 2014)

pinser said:


> 10. 40.43 (Failed COLL recognition)



Wow you're already using COLL? Do you already know full OLL?


----------



## pinser (Apr 12, 2014)

dsbias said:


> Wow you're already using COLL? Do you already know full OLL?



I'm a very algorithmic guy, but I use ZZ. I started learning CLL for 2x2, but I decided to learn COLL instead so I could use it for 3x3 also.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 12, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - round 31 (first attempt)
*Average 56.49*
(1:03.93), 59.65, (37.63), 55.92, 58.82, 1:03.85, 52.49, 54.25, 1:00.38, 53.61, 1:02.08, 43.80

I need to get my excuses in early. I've been laying a new garden this weekend so I have sore hands and wrists and I'm knackered. Also my skin has gone really dry so I can't grip properly and and I took a chunk of skin off a finger. Also, a bit drunk which is why I started OLL before F2L on one of the solves. Saying that 37.63 is my 2nd fastest time.I really need a race to sub 50 thread.

However, I like this competition and it will give me a way of showing I've hit my ultimate goal of sub 30s average.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Apr 13, 2014)

*Round Thirty-One*

Average: 34.58

28.13 39.90 32.93 36.52 38.29 38.75 (24.72) 40.32 33.17 28.91 28.84 (46.87)


Great! That Was A Good Average.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 13, 2014)

*Round 31 Roux Race
Average: 31.15*

24.45, 28.17, 31.33, 34.74, 28.55, 34.67, 28.10, 34.03, 30.35, 35.63, 25.91, 36.78


----------



## mickael (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi, there is my first race to sub-30! Round 31!
Not as good as I expected, but racing during an insomnia while my wife is sleepin' next door is a bit tricky! So :

avg12 : 37.14

Times : (44.60), 41.56, 36.09, 33.63, 37.30, 39.82, 40.33, 33.85, (25.77), 31.32, 43.80, 33.73

See you next race!


----------



## DaveyCow (Apr 14, 2014)

Sub30 2H race Round 31: 32.07

Mean: 32.60
Average: 32.07
Best time: 28.67
Median: 31.31
Worst time: 41.83
Standard deviation: 3.78

Best average of 5: 30.09
2-6 - (29.35) 31.04 29.81 (33.32) 29.42

Best average of 12: 32.07
1-12 - 35.40 29.35 31.04 29.81 33.32 29.42 (41.83) (28.67) 34.86 31.58 36.54 29.39

Love that 41.83! And welcome to the race Mikael! How long you been cubing? I've been cubing 3 years and hope to actually be sub30 someday


----------



## mickael (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Davey. I had my first cube at the age of 28, as a present from my wife around a year and an half ago : 12/23/2012. I can't practice a lot but I try to do an ao12 twice a week!

See you


----------



## Jorenski (Apr 14, 2014)

Race to sub 25
3 x 3 CFOP (2 look oll)

14-apr-2014 19:29:53 - 19:42:27

Average: *28.54*
Standard deviation: 1.63

Best average of 12: 28.54
1-12 - (26.32) 28.24 29.47 28.02 29.02 29.40 26.94 31.48 (31.70) 28.38 26.88 27.52


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 16, 2014)

*Round Thirty-One Results*

*Round Thirty-One​*



Two grads in the race to sub 25 this week! 
sk8erman41 (CN)
mark49152 (Speed) 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 16, 2014)

*Round 32 Scrambles*

*Round 32 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 4/21/2014*​Scrambles
1. U2 B' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L' R D' U2 L R' F2 D' U' B2 F' D' U' B2 D B'	
2. D B F2 U2 R D2 L D' R U B' U L R D R' D L' R D' U' L2 R	
3. B F2 R B2 L F' U' L2 U B2 F' U' L' R U R2 B2 L R' D2 U' L' R'	
4. D U F2 L' R B2 L' R D' U R2 D U2 F2 R B F L' D' U' B' F' D'	
5. L' B2 F L R' U2 B2 F' D B F' U' F R' B' F L' D' U B' L R2 D	
6. R U R B' F' D U R' B F D2 F2 L R' B' L' D B' D' B2 D U' L2	
7. U F' D2 U2 R' D U2 B2 F2 D' B F D U' B2 F' D U B' L' R2 F U2	
8. D' U2 F L2 R B2 U B2 D2 B' F' L2 R2 D2 L2 R' B F2 L' D U2 B' U2	
9. L R2 D U L' R D' L B' F U F U' L R' B2 D U R2 U' R2 B U'	
10. B' F' L2 R' U2 F U' L R F2 L2 R' B2 U' F' D L F' L2 F U2 L' F'	
11. R2 B F' D2 F2 L' D2 B2 D U' B U' L2 R' D' U F' L R D U F' U'	
12. L' R2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D' B F D L R2 F2 R2 U B' F' L' D F' R2 D B'


----------



## pinser (Apr 16, 2014)

Round 32.
ZZ.

Ao12: *28.19*
1. 26.73
2. 27.98
3. 29.52
4. 29.37
5. 27.54
6. (24.73)
7. 26.82
8. 28.28
9. 28.46
10. 29.90 
11. (33.88)
12. 27.32

sub-30


----------



## Knut (Apr 16, 2014)

Race to sub 25 - round 32 - CFOP

Avg:25.35

Times: 27.91, 25.10, 25.53, 25.85, 23.08, 25.59, 29.21, 25.44, 25.92, 22.73, 20.58, 26.32

I am currently trying to transition over to Roux right now. Would it work for me to do the race to sub 30 with Roux in here as well?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 16, 2014)

Mats B: speed 38.99, 32.09, 37.14, 39.93, 35.28, 34.35, 33.80, 29.51, 30.15, 29.19, 35.45, 48.80 = *34.67*


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 17, 2014)

*Race to Sub-30 (Speed) - Round 32*

Round: 32
Times: 30.06, 31.39, 31.09, 31.80, 27.89, 29.62, 35.51, 35.56, 33.03, 28.68, (46.28), (26.87)

Average of 12: *31.46*


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 17, 2014)

Knut said:


> I am currently trying to transition over to Roux right now. Would it work for me to do the race to sub 30 with Roux in here as well?





5BLD said:


> if you're gonna switch to Roux don't ever use CFOP again until you get back down to your CFOP speed. Otherwise you'll give up.


 - Alex Lau (5BLD)


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 17, 2014)

Average of 12: *36.43*
1-12 - 49.36 48.69 37.37 29.98 35.81 32.04 34.27 (50.88) 35.24 (27.67) 29.80 31.70

1. 49.36 U2 B' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L' R D' U2 L R' F2 D' U' B2 F' D' U' B2 D B'
2. 48.69 D B F2 U2 R D2 L D' R U B' U L R D R' D L' R D' U' L2 R
3. 37.37 B F2 R B2 L F' U' L2 U B2 F' U' L' R U R2 B2 L R' D2 U' L' R'
4. 29.98 D U F2 L' R B2 L' R D' U R2 D U2 F2 R B F L' D' U' B' F' D'
5. 35.81 L' B2 F L R' U2 B2 F' D B F' U' F R' B' F L' D' U B' L R2 D
6. 32.04 R U R B' F' D U R' B F D2 F2 L R' B' L' D B' D' B2 D U' L2
7. 34.27 U F' D2 U2 R' D U2 B2 F2 D' B F D U' B2 F' D U B' L' R2 F U2
8. 50.88 D' U2 F L2 R B2 U B2 D2 B' F' L2 R2 D2 L2 R' B F2 L' D U2 B' U2
9. 35.24 L R2 D U L' R D' L B' F U F U' L R' B2 D U R2 U' R2 B U'
10. 27.67 B' F' L2 R' U2 F U' L R F2 L2 R' B2 U' F' D L F' L2 F U2 L' F'
11. 29.80 R2 B F' D2 F2 L' D2 B2 D U' B U' L2 R' D' U F' L R D U F' U'
12. 31.70 L' R2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D' B F D L R2 F2 R2 U B' F' L' D F' R2 D B'

Started really bad, ended really good... I've been practicing really hard, so I'm glad the results reflect that.

Here's a video of it (again bad language in the soundtrack):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u82dtdOe-5E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 17, 2014)

25.65, 33.45, 26.92, (24.76), (57.03), 35.89, 33.89, 25.14, 31.54, 26.92, 29.15, 26.32
Lol .02 up from last week. PLL skip on the second solve Second sub 30 average in a row!

Average: 29.49


----------



## mickael (Apr 17, 2014)

Mickaël Race to sub 30, round 32
Hey guys, there are my results for this week! 

Avg12 : 32.94
Times : 29.48, 35.23, 35.82, (44.92), (28.11), 34.51, 33.86, 32.75, 31.36, 29.71, 30.95, 35.71

See you!


----------



## Knut (Apr 18, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> - Alex Lau (5BLD)



That makes sense. I guess I'll be dropping out of the race to sub 25 CFOP and joining the race to sub 30 Roux.


----------



## Jorenski (Apr 19, 2014)

Race to sub 25
3 x 3 CFOP (2 look oll)

19-apr-2014 17:30:49 - 17:42:47

Average: *28.02*

Best average of 12: 28.02
1-12 - 29.78 27.50 23.87 27.29 23.89 28.52 (33.29) 31.33 26.04 31.75 30.27 (22.41)


----------



## Yellow Toad (Apr 20, 2014)

*Round Thirty-Two*

Average: 36.92

41.00 (43.04) 33.79 (29.28) 42.49 33.84 37.11 41.51 39.24 34.79 33.51 31.89



Not too bad but could have been better...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 20, 2014)

*Round 32 Roux race to sub 30
Average: 29.26*

29.54, 27.98, 29.51, DNF, 25.79, 32.27, 28.38, 30.47, 31.37, 33.53, 23.81, 22.15

Finally


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 20, 2014)

*Round 32 *
*Session average 53.39*

58.13, (35.21), 49.49, 50.05, 44.89, 1:00.91, (1:02.63), 54.30, 55.21, 58.97, 49.80, 52.10

Very inconsistent times as ever but the 35.21 is my 2nd fastest ever. Pretty sure I'll be coming last again.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 22, 2014)

*Round Thirty-Two​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 22, 2014)

*Round 33 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 4/28/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. U' L' R' D' L2 U F' U B F' L' D U B2 F' U' B2 D2 U2 L2 D' U2 L	
2. R' F D2 R B' F2 L F2 L D B' F' L' U2 B' L U B L R' F L R'	
3. D L U' L' F D2 B F2 R' D U2 F2 L2 R' U2 L U B U2 B F' R' U2	
4. D U' L' R2 U B2 U' L2 R B' U L2 R2 D' U L R' D' L B F2 L R	
5. R' D' U L R2 U' R U' R D' U2 L R' B2 F L2 B2 F2 R' D U2 R B	
6. B F2 L' U' F2 L2 D U2 L D2 L' R B2 R' D2 U L R' U B F D2 U2	
7. F' U2 L2 R' D B R' U2 B L D2 B2 L' D2 L R2 F L2 B F' L R F	
8. R B F' L2 U' B' D2 B' D' U2 L' R2 F2 R D2 F L R' F L' R2 D' U	
9. B F' L' U F R' U2 B2 F2 D B2 F D2 B' F2 D U' R' D2 B2 F' D2 U2	
10. B L' R2 U2 B' F' L D U' B' L' R' B2 F2 D2 B F2 D' L R U' F' D2	
11. F D' F' L2 R U L2 D' B2 L' D2 L' U L' D2 F2 L R2 U F2 L2 R D	
12. D' L2 U B' L2 F L2 R2 D R2 F' L' R D L' R B' L2 R B F' D U


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 22, 2014)

*Mats B: * 28.32, 30.83, 38.27, 30.60, 29.74, 34.05, 33.89, 30.15, 30.62, 27.91, 29.60, 29.80 = *30.76*
Very good . No messup at all and only one a little slow.


----------



## h2f (Apr 22, 2014)

Average: 29.80 
1. 32.34 2. 26.72 3. 30.45 4. 23.10 5. 27.45 6. 35.94 7. 23.46 8. 26.85 9. 31.07 10. DNF(34.94) 11. 30.54 12. 33.17 

I need to practice cross making and look ahead.


----------



## pinser (Apr 22, 2014)

Round 33

Ao12: *28.89*
1. 27.01 
2. 30.11 
3. 29.26 
4. (33.65) 
5. 23.99
6. 27.27 
7. 29.57 
8. 27.90 
9. 31.96
10. 29.58 
11. 32.28 
12. (22.35) 

About the same as last round


----------



## Knut (Apr 22, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - round 33 - Roux

Avg: 38.66

Times: 37.65, 43.62, 41.46, 36.00, 40.47, 36.24, 37.37, 31.34, 31.41, 43.66, 42.10, 40.33

This seems so sad compared to my CFOP.  Ah well. I'll get back down there eventually.


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 22, 2014)

Round 33
Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 36.44

33.14, 37.60, 33.60, 32.53, 42.24, 32.89, 39.28, 34.01, (25.78), 39.05, 40.05, (1:01.29)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 22, 2014)

Round 33 
Race to sub 30 CFOP
Average: 26.04

(32.09), 25.76, 24.44, 25.47, 23.64, 27.34, 22.83, 27.30, 27.70, (20.39), 30.81, 25.13

Yay i graduated the sub 30 race haha! I have actually been sub 30 for about a month, but go nervous with the past couple weeks, this week i was shocked with my times. I had gotten sub 26 ao12 solves before, but those were in ao100's. I just had really lucky F2L with these solves and i am glad. On to sub 25!


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 24, 2014)

Average of 12: *32.89*
1-12 - 32.74 34.57 35.65 26.52 (25.75) 30.19 47.45 34.55 32.44 26.34 28.45 (48.43)

1. 32.74 U' L' R' D' L2 U F' U B F' L' D U B2 F' U' B2 D2 U2 L2 D' U2 L
2. 34.57 R' F D2 R B' F2 L F2 L D B' F' L' U2 B' L U B L R' F L R'
3. 35.65 D L U' L' F D2 B F2 R' D U2 F2 L2 R' U2 L U B U2 B F' R' U2
4. 26.52 D U' L' R2 U B2 U' L2 R B' U L2 R2 D' U L R' D' L B F2 L R
5. 25.75 R' D' U L R2 U' R U' R D' U2 L R' B2 F L2 B2 F2 R' D U2 R B
6. 30.19 B F2 L' U' F2 L2 D U2 L D2 L' R B2 R' D2 U L R' U B F D2 U2
7. 47.45 F' U2 L2 R' D B R' U2 B L D2 B2 L' D2 L R2 F L2 B F' L R F
8. 34.55 R B F' L2 U' B' D2 B' D' U2 L' R2 F2 R D2 F L R' F L' R2 D' U
9. 32.44 B F' L' U F R' U2 B2 F2 D B2 F D2 B' F2 D U' R' D2 B2 F' D2 U2
10. 26.34 B L' R2 U2 B' F' L D U' B' L' R' B2 F2 D2 B F2 D' L R U' F' D2
11. 28.45 F D' F' L2 R U L2 D' B2 L' D2 L' U L' D2 F2 L R2 U F2 L2 R D
12. 48.43 D' L2 U B' L2 F L2 R2 D R2 F' L' R D L' R B' L2 R B F' D U

Here's another video of my solves (No music this time, tired of the copyright junk).


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 24, 2014)

Average of 12 49.25 (PB)
40.74, 36.53, 1:01.49, 54.01, 54.87, 1:11.13, 39.91, 56.95, 31.83 (PB), 55.49, 47.40, 45.15

Broke 50s which is nice. PB single by 2s which is nicer. 3 sub 40s solves is a first too. I've never had 2 in a day before.

First 5 solves were all good then I realised I'd switched to the qqtimer scrambles after the second solve so had to go back to number 3. I managed to do a white cross with a yellow center on one solve and messed up an OLL on another so badly I had to start again but overall I'm pleased. Hoping to come last by less than 16s this time.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 24, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Average of 12 49.25 (PB)
> 40.74, 36.53, 1:01.49, 54.01, 54.87, 1:11.13, 39.91, 56.95, 31.83 (PB), 55.49, 47.40, 45.15
> 
> Broke 50s which is nice. PB single by 2s which is nicer. 3 sub 40s solves is a first too. I've never had 2 in a day before.
> ...


I always read off the qq timer scrambles and have to go back too haha!


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 24, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Average of 12 49.25 (PB)
> 40.74, 36.53, 1:01.49, 54.01, 54.87, 1:11.13, 39.91, 56.95, 31.83 (PB), 55.49, 47.40, 45.15
> 
> Broke 50s which is nice. PB single by 2s which is nicer. 3 sub 40s solves is a first too. I've never had 2 in a day before.
> ...



If you download prisma timer, you can import the scrambles into the program, so it will display the competition scrambles.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 24, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> If you download prisma timer, you can import the scrambles into the program, so it will display the competition scrambles.


Or if you want to prevent it with an other scrambler, you can just set to to like Megaminx scrambles, or something so then it will be impossible to use the wrong scramble


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 25, 2014)

I think I just need to pay attention to what I'm doing and maybe wait until I'm finished before taking a sleeping pill.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 27, 2014)

*Roux Race to sub 30 Round 33 
Average: 28.89*

32.36, 27.80, 32.80, 27.30, 24.94, 30.69, 25.44, 31.39 (+2), 26.17, 23.75, 32.16, 29.31


----------



## Yellow Toad (Apr 27, 2014)

*Round Thirty-Three*

Average of 12: 37.84

1-12 - 42.04 (50.79) 39.06 48.80 30.22 39.67 (20.57) 39.23 38.88 29.53 38.28 32.66




That was a good average. I started off with some really bad times! xD


----------



## Jorenski (Apr 27, 2014)

Race to sub 25
3 x 3 CFOP (2 look oll)

27-apr-2014 19:59:34 - 20:10:35

Average: * 28.63*

Best average of 12: 28.63
1-12 - 28.66 24.36 32.08 28.15 (36.92) 26.17 28.79 30.18 31.65 26.59 29.69 (22.56)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 29, 2014)

*Round Thirty-Three​*



Rocky0701 graduates Speed this week in the race to sub 30! 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 29, 2014)

*Round 34 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 5/5/2014*​
Scrambles
1. B' F L2 R2 U' L2 U2 R' B L2 B2 D L2 R2 F' L2 R' F2 U B' F D R'	
2. D U' B2 F2 D U2 B L R' B L R2 B D B D' B D2 U L D L' R2	
3. D2 U F D U B D2 F2 L' D B D2 U2 B2 L' F D2 U' F2 R' B2 F U2	
4. L' D L R2 D2 B' R' U F2 U B' D' U2 R2 B' F U2 B' U B2 D2 L2 D	
5. B F' D' U' F' U' F2 L2 R2 B' F R' B' U R' B L2 B R F2 R2 D' U	
6. D L' D' R' B D2 U' L' R' B' D2 F R2 F' D U' B L2 F' L2 D' U L2 
7. F L2 R' F D U2 B D' U2 B F D' U2 R2 F2 D2 R' D L' R' D B F	
8. L' B2 F2 L R2 U2 B2 F L2 R2 D' L' R2 B2 F2 R' D U2 B' L2 R2 U2 F	
9. U' L R D2 U2 L2 B' F' L' F D F2 L2 U2 F2 L' F D2 U L' D' F U2 
10. L2 R U' L2 R' D L F L' R D2 F' D' R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F D' L R2 D' 
11. F D2 B2 D U F2 D' B F2 L R B' R' F' U R' B' R' F D' F2 R2 U'
12. B2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 B U' R' U' L R' U' B' D L F2 (Thx Rocky0701!)


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 29, 2014)

Are we missing a scramble?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah haha. Here's one so that we can all have the same scramble: 12. B2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 B U' R' U' L R' U' B' D L F2


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 29, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Yeah haha. Here's one so that we can all have the same scramble: 12. B2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 B U' R' U' L R' U' B' D L F2



I would wait until Brian fixes it


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I would wait until Brian fixes it


It can be temporary  i gotta wait a couple days anyway, my wrist is screwed up from doing too many solves yesterday.


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 29, 2014)

GJ. 

And thanks for running this thread Brian. Having something to focus on really helps my solving.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2014)

Race to sub 25:
CFOP
31.57
34.25 32,88 39.00 24.78 29.04 34.74 28.03 26.22 30.56 36.17 31.57 32.29

My wrist is still kinda hurting from doing too many solves on Sunday. This average was horrible 

Edit: I did another ao12 right after this and got a 27.17 so i just wasn't warmed up too.


----------



## h2f (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for adding me to the race. 
Race to sub 30 Round 34
*Average: 28.66*

1.28.81s 2. 29.02s 3. 23.87s 4. 24.50s 5. 27.84s 6. 41.64s 7. 26.27s 8. 28.12s 9. 32.41s 10. 28.59s 11. 30.26s 12. 30.74s


----------



## DeeDubb (May 1, 2014)

Hmm, Guess Brian isn't fixing it. I'll use Rocky's posted scramble for 12:



Ao12: *29.79* 
26.27, 25.99, 30.16, 28.86, 29.94, 34.99, (1:03.72), 27.34, 32.12, 34.16, 28.06, (21.96) 

1. 26.27 B' F L2 R2 U' L2 U2 R' B L2 B2 D L2 R2 F' L2 R' F2 U B' F D R'	
2. 25.99 D U' B2 F2 D U2 B L R' B L R2 B D B D' B D2 U L D L' R2	
3. 30.16 D2 U F D U B D2 F2 L' D B D2 U2 B2 L' F D2 U' F2 R' B2 F U2	
4. 28.86 L' D L R2 D2 B' R' U F2 U B' D' U2 R2 B' F U2 B' U B2 D2 L2 D	
5. 29.94 B F' D' U' F' U' F2 L2 R2 B' F R' B' U R' B L2 B R F2 R2 D' U	
6. 34.99 D L' D' R' B D2 U' L' R' B' D2 F R2 F' D U' B L2 F' L2 D' U L2	
7. 1:03.72 F L2 R' F D U2 B D' U2 B F D' U2 R2 F2 D2 R' D L' R' D B F	
8. 27.34 L' B2 F2 L R2 U2 B2 F L2 R2 D' L' R2 B2 F2 R' D U2 B' L2 R2 U2 F	
9. 32.12 U' L R D2 U2 L2 B' F' L' F D F2 L2 U2 F2 L' F D2 U L' D' F U2	
10. 34.16 L2 R U' L2 R' D L F L' R D2 F' D' R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F D' L R2 D'	
11. 28.06 F D2 B2 D U F2 D' B F2 L R B' R' F' U R' B' R' F D' F2 R2 U'
12. 21.96 B2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 D2 B U' R' U' L R' U' B' D L F2

Woot! Sub 30. I got really lucky. I needed a 26 or lower last solve to break Sub-30, and I got my best solve ever on camera 

Video here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vcXSJLcyI4


----------



## mark49152 (May 1, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I needed a 26 or lower last solve to break Sub-30, and I got my best solve ever on camera


Thanks to Rocky's magic scramble


----------



## DeeDubb (May 1, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Thanks to Rocky's magic scramble



Lol, yes.... I suppose that's true. Didn't even think of that.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 1, 2014)

Lol, you are welcome  Nice solves!


----------



## Alishisap (May 2, 2014)

Hello,
method : Cross + F2L + LL 4look
challenge : race to sub 30

(43.30+), 41.49, (26.14), 26.34, 36.18, 41.33+, 33.23, 30.71, 30.65, 31.34, 35.18, 40.08 = *34.65*
Damn pops ! 

Considering the last scramble proposed by Rocky.


----------



## notfeliks (May 3, 2014)

Round 34
Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 38.64

35.69, 35.10, 34.05, (52.29), (29.92), 43.81, 38.40, 32.80, 37.76, 42.52, 43.46, 42.81

Pretty mediocre, especially the last three solves.


----------



## newtonbase (May 3, 2014)

Average 52.82
45.22, 47.65, 56.41, 1:07.70, 46.18, (1:45.07), 43.07, 56.51, 56.80, 1:02.65, 46.03, (36.60)
A disaster. My worst AO12 of the week by quite a way.


----------



## Jorenski (May 3, 2014)

Race to sub 25
3 x 3 CFOP (2 look oll)

3-mei-2014 13:08:40 - 13:19:35

Average: * 28.58*


Best average of 12: 28.58
1-12 - 29.64 26.81 31.85 28.02 (37.41) 30.99 31.27 31.03 23.88 (23.50) 27.74 24.54

Very mediocre here aswell, I was like turning to fast in the beginning which resulted in lots of errors ... Next week hopefully better!


----------



## pinser (May 3, 2014)

Ao12: *29.96*
1. 31.40 
2. 27.15 
3. 30.43 
4. (23.13) 
5. 28.45 
6. 30.06 
7. 29.90 
8. 29.39 
9. 26.78 
10. 33.06 
11. 33.02 
12. (33.83) 

Got nervous at the end...

E: I just realized I graduated from race to sub-30!


----------



## FJT97 (May 3, 2014)

Race to sub25 (OH)


Average of 12: 30.26
1. 32.21 
2. 30.68 
3. 30.78 
4. 33.60 
5. 30.04 
6. 29.16 
7. 28.38 
8. (21.67) 
9. (41.65) 
10. 28.67 
11. 27.98 
12. 31.12 

Okey, this was really bad for me.....


----------



## Knut (May 4, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - roux - round 34

Avg: 36.39

31.33, 34.70, 37.72, 32.34, 49.55, 45.64, 27.38, 46.38, 28.07, 31.67, 36.47, 35.45

I was using my secondary cube that I hadn't tensioned, so I had a couple pops. Overall my times seem to be improving quite rapidly. Go roux!


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 6, 2014)

*Roux race to sub 30 Round 34 
Average: 29.26*

19.62, 26.91, 29.22, 23.30, 34.84, 29.00, 34.36, 26.50, 26.56, 33.33, 28.61, DNF

Disasterous pop on the last one. Graduated anyway.


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 6, 2014)

*34 Results*

*Round Thirty-Four​*



2 graduates this week in the race to sub 30! 
Brian Kremer
pinser

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

And thanks for the help Rocky0701... it's been very busy lately and I didn't even see the missing scramble until tonight. 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 6, 2014)

*35 Scrambles*

*Round 35 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 5/12/2014*​*
Scrambles*
1. R' B' F L' U' B2 F U B' L B2 F' L' R2 D F' D2 B D' F2 L2 D R 
2. B2 F2 L2 D L U2 F2 D' U2 L' D U' B2 R2 B' F2 U2 L R2 B D2 F' D2 
3. F' U2 F U' B F D2 U R' B D2 U2 L' R D R F' L' R B2 U R2 B' 
4. L B2 R U2 B' R2 D B F' L2 B F' U' L R D' U B' F' R2 B2 F' U' 
5. U L B L' B' F' D2 U L' D B2 F L2 R' U2 B2 R U F' R B' D' L' 
6. L F L R2 D' L' B' U L R' B F' D' U B2 R' D L U' L2 B2 D B' 
7. D U B' F2 U' R2 B2 D' B R U' B2 F' U B2 F' U B' F2 D' U' R' F' 
8. F L2 D2 U' F' R' F D' U' R B F' D L2 B D' F R B2 F' D L' R' 
9. F D U F2 R2 B D U F2 R D B2 F2 R B2 F2 D B' U2 F' L D2 B' 
10. B2 U L R2 F' D' F L' R' B2 F' R' D' U' B D U R2 B F2 D' U2 F' 
11. U2 F D2 R2 F D2 F D' U B2 F' R2 B' F2 L2 R D U' F R B' U B2 
12. D L R2 D B F L2 R F2 D2 U' L U2 B2 U2 F' D' B' R F2 L' R2 F2


----------



## Foster Conklin (May 6, 2014)

So I took a long break in cubing (almost two years), and this is my first time back. I think I actually did graduate a long time ago, but here I am, back at it. 
Race to sub-25
21.89, (29.91), 22.51, 23.91, 27.04, 28.24, 28.22, 25.65, 28.20, (17.67), 23.86, 23.23
*Avg of 12: 25.27*


----------



## hiruzan1994 (May 6, 2014)

I was on the sub-20 race thread, now I discovered this  let's hope I'll be back there soon

Race to sub-25:
(21.00), (36.04), 21.71, 24.64, 30.78, 29.64, 31.83, 26.49, 29.83, 23.89, 23.54, 24.64

ao12: 26.69 (a little above what I usually do mostly bottom half of 26.XX)


----------



## DeeDubb (May 7, 2014)

A012: *26.91*, 1. (19.65), 2. 26.04, 3. 25.07, 4. (54.17) 5. 29.08, 6. 27.98, 7. 24.98, 8. 25.59, 9. 23.06, 10. 26.27, 11. 29.66, 12. 37.32

1. (19.65), R' B' F L' U' B2 F U B' L B2 F' L' R2 D F' D2 B D' F2 L2 D R 
2. 26.04, B2 F2 L2 D L U2 F2 D' U2 L' D U' B2 R2 B' F2 U2 L R2 B D2 F' D2	
3. 25.07, F' U2 F U' B F D2 U R' B D2 U2 L' R D R F' L' R B2 U R2 B'	
4. (54.17), L B2 R U2 B' R2 D B F' L2 B F' U' L R D' U B' F' R2 B2 F' U'	
5. 29.08, U L B L' B' F' D2 U L' D B2 F L2 R' U2 B2 R U F' R B' D' L'	
6. 27.98, L F L R2 D' L' B' U L R' B F' D' U B2 R' D L U' L2 B2 D B'	
7. 24.98, D U B' F2 U' R2 B2 D' B R U' B2 F' U B2 F' U B' F2 D' U' R' F'	
8. 25.59, F L2 D2 U' F' R' F D' U' R B F' D L2 B D' F R B2 F' D L' R'	
9. 23.06, F D U F2 R2 B D U F2 R D B2 F2 R B2 F2 D B' U2 F' L D2 B'	
10. 26.27, B2 U L R2 F' D' F L' R' B2 F' R' D' U' B D U R2 B F2 D' U2 F'	
11. 29.66, U2 F D2 R2 F D2 F D' U B2 F' R2 B' F2 L2 R D U' F R B' U B2	
12. 37.32, D L R2 D B F L2 R F2 D2 U' L U2 B2 U2 F' D' B' R F2 L' R2 F2


Wow, I don't know how I keep doing this. I'm sure it has to slow at some point, but hopefully I can keep pushing. I like the way my line looks on the weekly graph for sure. Hopefully, I'll graduate next week, and start pushing for sub-25!

Here's the video:

http://youtu.be/WxvRWaX-l9c

I messed up my camera angle, so you miss a lot of the solve, but still pretty nice. And the first solve was sub-20!


----------



## Alishisap (May 7, 2014)

Hello !

Race to sub 30 (speed).

31.82+, 35.21, 36.76, 29.65, (39.83), 39.30, 31.28, 38.97+, (26.85), 31.04, 31.15, 31.16 = *33.63*

A little progress...


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 7, 2014)

Mats B: 24.97, 34.41, 27.24, 34.75, 30.59, 32.94, 35.62, 35.07, 36.09, 42.82, 33.60, 35.98 = *33.63*
Started real good but only got slower...


----------



## newtonbase (May 8, 2014)

Average 46.90
(1:02.80), 43.44, 54.76, 47.16, 42.94, 46.81, 47.42, 42.85, 46.26, 55.53, (31.92), 41.79
This was a decent time for me and pretty consistent. Slowest time was a dropped cube mid alg. Fastest was very close to a PB.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 9, 2014)

Average: 28.18
30.69, 25.69, (24.89), 27.57, 31.23+, (32.03), 30.98, 25.67, 31.91, 25.08, 25.05, 27.91


----------



## Winkers787 (May 10, 2014)

Average of 12: 47.321
46.619, 43.818, 44.835, 55.169, 44.035, (56.902), 52.386, 47.590, 41.090, (39.250), 46.519, 51.152


----------



## h2f (May 11, 2014)

Race to sub-30 Round 35

*Average of 12: 29.10*

30.16, 31.82, 28.50, 27.48, 27.30, 27.57, (36.22), 28.57, 28.62, 33.63, 27.30, (25.40)

Times 7 and 10 could be better (about 27) but I made wrong PLLs.


----------



## Jorenski (May 11, 2014)

Race to sub 25
3 x 3 CFOP (2 look oll)

Rubik's cube
11-mei-2014 10:34:00 - 10:47:26


Average: * 25.79*

Best average of 12: 25.79
1-12 - 26.03 27.10 28.44 25.47 (34.41) 27.34 23.86 (20.68) 23.56 22.29 26.55 27.21 

Good average for me, just a bit slower as my current PB. The 20sec something was a PLL skip and the 34.41 was just meh..


----------



## JaeyoungChun (May 11, 2014)

Method : Roux

Average: 34.36

Fastest Time: 24.35
Slowest Time: 48.21
Standard Deviation: 05.00

Individual Times:
1) 26.94 1. R' B' F L' U' B2 F U B' L B2 F' L' R2 D F' D2 B D' F2 L2 D R 
2) 27.67 2. B2 F2 L2 D L U2 F2 D' U2 L' D U' B2 R2 B' F2 U2 L R2 B D2 F' D2 
3) (48.21) 3. F' U2 F U' B F D2 U R' B D2 U2 L' R D R F' L' R B2 U R2 B' 
4) 35.38 4. L B2 R U2 B' R2 D B F' L2 B F' U' L R D' U B' F' R2 B2 F' U' 
5) 43.58 5. U L B L' B' F' D2 U L' D B2 F L2 R' U2 B2 R U F' R B' D' L' 
6) 37.16 6. L F L R2 D' L' B' U L R' B F' D' U B2 R' D L U' L2 B2 D B' 
7) (24.35) 7. D U B' F2 U' R2 B2 D' B R U' B2 F' U B2 F' U B' F2 D' U' R' F' 
8) 34.12 8. F L2 D2 U' F' R' F D' U' R B F' D L2 B D' F R B2 F' D L' R' 
9) 38.69 9. F D U F2 R2 B D U F2 R D B2 F2 R B2 F2 D B' U2 F' L D2 B' 
10) 33.66 10. B2 U L R2 F' D' F L' R' B2 F' R' D' U' B D U R2 B F2 D' U2 F' 
11) 35.36 11. U2 F D2 R2 F D2 F D' U B2 F' R2 B' F2 L2 R D U' F R B' U B2 
12) 30.99 12. D L R2 D B F L2 R F2 D2 U' L U2 B2 U2 F' D' B' R F2 L' R2 F2 

Hi. this is my first competition.
Nice to meet you guys.
I am from Korea.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 11, 2014)

Welcome Jaeyeong!

I'm glad I got you addicted to Roux. I think you will catch me soon.


----------



## Knut (May 11, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - round 35 - Roux
Avg: 29.62

Times: 32.44, 28.35, 28.44, 35.10, 27.49, 24.97, 32.57, 29.56, 34.70, 26.00, 28.50, 27.29

I'm almost down to my CFOP speed!


----------



## DaveyCow (May 12, 2014)

Round 35 2H speed: 31.75

Mean: 31.65
Average: 31.75
Best time: 26.29
Median: 32.13
Worst time: 36.07
Standard deviation: 2.89

Best average of 5: 30.08
1-5 - 30.96 26.69 32.59 (26.29) (32.78)

Best average of 12: 31.75
1-12 - 30.96 26.69 32.59 (26.29) 32.78 33.39 31.18 31.67 33.21 (36.07) 35.44 29.54


----------



## hiruzan1994 (May 12, 2014)

I have a question, are there people here who would be interested in a race to thread of 2x2 (I might make one), if so, which milestones should I cover


----------



## Cubeologist (May 12, 2014)

Race to Sub-25: 27.89 a10of12
1. 28.16
2. DNF* Messed up N-perm
3. 28.54
4. 25.28
5. 23.81
6. 29.83
7. 24.85
8. 27.34
9. 26.37
10. 32.40
11. 32.37
12. 23.64*

Getting closer, But I am still not finishing my Cross/F2L before 16-22 seconds. I think those steps are holding me back. Like most people.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 13, 2014)

hiruzan1994 said:


> I have a question, are there people here who would be interested in a race to thread of 2x2 (I might make one), if so, which milestones should I cover


Yes, i am sure that there would be many people interested, the milestones i think should be 10 7.5 5 4 3 2. Since it doesn't take much time to solve 2x2, you should make it an ao50, but ao12 optional as well.


----------



## Yellow Toad (May 13, 2014)

*Round Thirty-Five*

Rubik's cube
May 11, 2014 4:02:46 PM - 4:24:02 PM

Average: 38.90


1-12 - (51.48) 50.70 (28.49) 33.71 40.29 31.85 45.20 38.75 43.68 38.24 33.06 33.56

Nice. This was posted on Monday, but I did the race on Sunday!


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 13, 2014)

*Roux CN Round 35 Race to sub 30
Average: 1:05.29*

52.18 Y
1:29.10 O
1:41.64 R
1:22.96 G
57.16 B
55.94 R
1:21.81 O
55.06 Y
53.57 G
1:12.66 B
52.49 Y
26.15 W

That's tricky.


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 13, 2014)

*Round Thirty-Five​*



h2f graduates this week in the race to sub 30! 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 13, 2014)

*Round 36 Scrambles*

*Round 36 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 5/19/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. B' F2 L' F D' U' L B F2 L' R2 D' R' B2 L' B2 R' D' L' R2 B F' L2	
2. B U L' D B' D U2 B R' F R2 B' F D' F D F' L R2 U F' D' U	
3. U' B F2 R' F' D2 U' F' U F2 L R2 U B2 R2 D2 U2 B F' D L2 R2 F	
4. L R2 B D2 F' R2 B F D U' R2 D2 U2 R2 U' L D' U2 R B' U2 L R	
5. F R2 F' U' L F R' D' U2 L U F D2 L R2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 R' B2 F'	
6. B F' U F L' R B U L2 B' D2 L' R2 D2 B' D2 B2 F R' F L2 R B'	
7. D U' B D' F D F2 L' R2 B2 F L' D2 U' B2 U2 L' R2 U' L2 D R' U	
8. F2 D B U2 B L2 R' D U' F' L B F R' U' B2 F' L R B2 D' R2 B'	
9. D U2 R' D' U F L' R F' L2 B' D B D U' B' L2 D R' F' R2 B F2	
10. L2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 B F2 L2 R' U' B L B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' U L B2	
11. R' B2 F2 R2 D' U' B D2 F U2 B2 D2 U2 L' R' B2 F L' R' F U2 L' R'	
12. U B' U2 R B' D' B2 F L' D' U' L2 B' F U' B F D U2 L R F R2


----------



## DeeDubb (May 13, 2014)

Brian Kremer said:


> *Roux CN Round 35 Race to sub 30
> Average: 1:05.29*
> 
> 52.18 Y
> ...



Wow. I don't think it's super necessary to be full CN with Roux. You can still use any prepaired edge/corner combos just by being Y/W bottom and O/R/B/G first block. I'm pretty sure that's how Alex Lau is.


----------



## hiruzan1994 (May 13, 2014)

race to sub-25
28.19, 21.69, 24.58, 29.37, 24.35, 25.80, 29.01, 23.34, 25.40, (31.32), 19.73, (18.61)

ao12: 25.15

got lucky on the last solve (screwed a bit up here and there) but I'm glad I got some single sub-20  , sooooooooooo clooose what a shame for the 3 sup-29 :/


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 13, 2014)

Race to sub 25: 26.34

23.64, 26.80, 28.08, 26.74, 29.80, 26.67, (39.35), 24.60, 24.50, 27.05, 25.53, (23.57)


----------



## h2f (May 14, 2014)

Race to sub 25 Round 35
*
Avg of 12: 27.32
*
Times: 1.	26.10s	2.	24.66s	3.	28.09s	4.	26.03s	5.	30.45s	6.	24.22s	7.	28.49s	8.	(30.86s)	9.	25.86s	10.	29.69s	11.	(19.80s)	12.	29.60s

I was happy to advance to race to sub 25 last time. For few last days I was practicing f2l and cross blindfolded. But since monday I made a break and solving only big cubes. My times makes me happy, specially first sub 20 for maybe a month or two.


----------



## Cubeologist (May 15, 2014)

Round 36: *27.42*

1. 24.67 PLL skip! 20 second F2l... FML
2. 25.11
3. 33.33  N perm I just learned last week. Took me 4 seconds.
4. 28.59
5. 25.62 
6. 27.53
7. *22.42!
8. 26.74
9. 23.45 
10. 28.83 
11. 30.28 I'm falling apart. 
12.*38.46...Inserted an F2L wrong and didn't notice until OLL looked funny. I get nervous, then I'm horrible.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 15, 2014)

Race to Sub-30
Method: Speed

Ao12: *26.07*
1.	21.74	B' F2 L' F D' U' L B F2 L' R2 D' R' B2 L' B2 R' D' L' R2 B F' L2
2.	30.28	B U L' D B' D U2 B R' F R2 B' F D' F D F' L R2 U F' D' U
3.	24.43	U' B F2 R' F' D2 U' F' U F2 L R2 U B2 R2 D2 U2 B F' D L2 R2 F
4.	28.87	L R2 B D2 F' R2 B F D U' R2 D2 U2 R2 U' L D' U2 R B' U2 L R
5.	25.88	F R2 F' U' L F R' D' U2 L U F D2 L R2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 R' B2 F'
6.	27.39	B F' U F L' R B U L2 B' D2 L' R2 D2 B' D2 B2 F R' F L2 R B'
7.	28.63	D U' B D' F D F2 L' R2 B2 F L' D2 U' B2 U2 L' R2 U' L2 D R' U
8.	(20.98)	F2 D B U2 B L2 R' D U' F' L B F R' U' B2 F' L R B2 D' R2 B'
9.	24.47	D U2 R' D' U F L' R F' L2 B' D B D U' B' L2 D R' F' R2 B F2
10.	24.27	L2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 B F2 L2 R' U' B L B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' U L B2
11.	24.73	R' B2 F2 R2 D' U' B D2 F U2 B2 D2 U2 L' R' B2 F L' R' F U2 L' R'
12.	(31.65)	U B' U2 R B' D' B2 F L' D' U' L2 B' F U' B F D U2 L R F R2

Yay! I graduated! Actually, nearing sub-25, if not for a couple of bad solves. I'm done recording these competitions. I need to focus on my 3BLD efforts instead of putting so much into my speed. I'm not sure If I'll participate in Sub-25. I'm worried my competitive nature will cause me to keep investing too much into speed and ignore 3BLD. I'm really proud of my progress, and I know it's because of the effort I put in. If I can't put the same kind of effort, I can't expect the same results, and it might frustrate me. So, I'll think about it and see how I feel next week about things. Dropping 18 seconds off my Ao12 in 6 weeks is a great feeling. Thanks for running this competition Brian, it's been a great motivator for me, and the results reflect that.

Here's the vid if anyone actually watches these: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOQNPrOOgRQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 15, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Race to Sub-30
> Method: Speed
> 
> Ao12: *26.07*
> ...


I think that you should still participate. I understand that you want to work on your 3BLD skills, but even doing like 10 solves a day or something will make you improve, if not the last thing you want is for your times to get worse from not practicing. I actually watch the videos, i like watching people my speed whether they use Roux or not


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 15, 2014)

Mats B: 33.06, 36.93, 31.86, 39.83, 24.81, 36.79, 40.56, 43.74, 35.39, 38.74, 41.47, 31.27 = *36.59*
Ouch


----------



## Schmidt (May 15, 2014)

Jag hejar på dig, Mats!
Did you ever post an ao5/12 in the help thread? Or do you already know what needs improvement?


----------



## newtonbase (May 15, 2014)

Don't worry Mats. I'm here to make you look good.


----------



## Foster Conklin (May 16, 2014)

Average: 24.75
26.18, 25.11, 22.92, 22.80, (21.39), 27.68, 26.87, (28.37), 24.63, 23.67, 22.54, 25.14
sub 25 let's go


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 16, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Wow. I don't think it's super necessary to be full CN with Roux. You can still use any prepaired edge/corner combos just by being Y/W bottom and O/R/B/G first block. I'm pretty sure that's how Alex Lau is.


Right on. Just trying something new to mix it up.


----------



## newtonbase (May 16, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> Don't worry Mats. I'm here to make you look good.



Like i said

Average 48.71
41.36, 47.44, 46.23, 52.56, 1:04.32, (1:04.59), 45.60, 51.33, 45.90, 44.29, 48.11, (40.77)


----------



## notfeliks (May 17, 2014)

Round 36
Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 37.53
32.63, 41.25, (52.67), 40.67, 39.76, (29.47), 38.10, 37.14, 38.54, 36.03, 34.52, 36.67

meh


----------



## Jorenski (May 18, 2014)

Race to sub 25
3 x 3 CFOP (2 look oll)

Rubik's cube
18-mei-2014 12:54:12 - 13:05:15

Average: *26.24*

Best average of 12: 26.24
1-12 - 27.02 28.80 26.43 25.95 23.69 26.16 25.01 (23.03) 28.04 25.67 (31.01) 25.61


----------



## Knut (May 19, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - Roux - Round 36

Avg: 30.90

Times: 32.27, 33.85, 37.69, 31.32, 25.83, 31.52, 38.63, 29.11, 24.81, 26.71, 30.15, 30.55


----------



## RjFx2 (May 20, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - CFOP (2OLL, PLL) - Round 36
*Average: 31.94*
Times: 34.05, 30.40, 31.33, 27.30, 31.35, 33.36, (35.38), 32.88, 30.17, (26.52), 34.17, 34.37
First Race and First Post on Speedsolving.com. The 26 second solve was my new PR. Need to update signature.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 20, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> Race to sub 30 - CFOP (2OLL, PLL) - Round 36
> *Average: 31.94*
> Times: 34.05, 30.40, 31.33, 27.30, 31.35, 33.36, (35.38), 32.88, 30.17, (26.52), 34.17, 34.37
> First Race and First Post on Speedsolving.com. The 26 second solve was my new PR. Need to update signature.


Hello! I noticed that you are from Kansas City, which is pretty cool because there are not many cubers from around here (i live in Olathe). I have talked to one person on the forums who lives in Blue Valley, but it is definitely cool to see that you are too. Where around KC do you live?


----------



## RjFx2 (May 20, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Hello! I noticed that you are from Kansas City, which is pretty cool because there are not many cubers from around here (i live in Olathe). I have talked to one person on the forums who lives in Blue Valley, but it is definitely cool to see that you are too. Where around KC do you live?



I live in Olathe, too!


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 20, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> I live in Olathe, too!


Awesome! Can you PM me so we aren't cluttering the thread up? I triedto PM you from the start, but you have it turned off or something.


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 20, 2014)

*Round Thirty-Six Results*

*Round Thirty-Six​*



DeeDubb graduates this week in the race to sub 30! 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 20, 2014)

*Round 37 Scrambles*

*Round 37 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 5/26/2014*​1. D F' L2 D' B F' L2 U L2 B2 D U F' R' D' B D2 F' L' R B D2 U 
2. F L R D2 L2 F' D U2 B2 U L' R2 U L' R D2 U' F2 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 
3. B2 F U2 F2 D' L' R D2 U2 L' D' B L F2 D2 L U2 B' D2 B2 L2 B' L 
4. B' L' D2 U B F2 D2 L2 D2 U L2 D' L' R2 D L B2 F2 D2 U L2 D2 U 
5. D' B' F' R' F R2 B2 L' B' D' B2 U2 L2 R' B2 F' L' R U2 F' L2 D' B2 
6. D2 L' D' U R' B L2 R' D' R' B2 F' U2 R' F2 L2 D2 U2 R U2 F2 L' R' 
7. D2 U' B2 F' D F R2 F R2 B D2 U' B' F U' R U B' R' U L' R U' 
8. B2 L2 U' B' L R2 B D' F' U2 B D2 L' F2 D' U L2 R D2 U2 B2 F' R2 
9. U' B F R' D L2 R2 U2 B2 U B F' R' U L2 R' B' L' R D2 U R' D2 
10. D' U' R B2 L R2 D L2 R D' B F' D B L2 R' D' U' B2 U L2 R2 D 
11. U B' F L F' R2 B' D' U2 F' D2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 F' U' B' L B2 L' R2 
12. D' R' B' R B' L' R2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 B' D B F2 L' R2 D2 U B F' U


----------



## Cubeologist (May 20, 2014)

Brian Kremer said:


> *
> Planned round end date 5/19/2014*​


 Are you sure about that?


----------



## Foster Conklin (May 20, 2014)

Average:22.28
(20.12), 21.86, (28.52), 23.13, 24.61, 20.16, 24.17, 21.48, 21.58, 21.67, 24.04, 20.15
I guess finally learning pll came in handy


----------



## hiruzan1994 (May 20, 2014)

22.64, 25.80, 21.20, 24.59, 20.29, 20.98, 22.78, 22.09, (26.40), 24.06, 25.07, (19.15)

Ao12: 22.95
Really happy about this, still a second above pb Ao12, but I'm glad if my average is sub-25, because that sub-25 happens regularly, but not all the time just yet mostly it's 25.xx for the moment. And 26.40 as my worst time, that just almost never happens (in an Ao12 ).


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 20, 2014)

Mats B: 31.23, 26.69, 36.45, 36.17, 40.22, 35.02, 29.62, 53.80, 28.61, 39.80, 33.10, 30.58 = *34.08*
some good, some bad.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 20, 2014)

Race to sub 25: 26.55

26.20, 32.76, 25.57, 24.75, 34.24, 22.34, 21.22, 29.24, 24.83, 24.11, 31.74, 23.95

Those sup 30's are killing me. I am mad because i just got a sub 25 ao100 last weekend.


----------



## Cubeologist (May 21, 2014)

Race to Sub25: *25.31* 
I have been doing a hundred timed solves a night for the last week and it is starting to show. First round I have had that I didn't count a 30! Getting so close. Plus I broke all of my PB's today.

26.44, 24.05, 29.00, 22.40, 25.45, 26.21, 32.58*, 20.68*, 21.95, 22.64, 27.83, 27.15.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 21, 2014)

Race to Sub-25
Speed

avg12: *25.83*

23.15, 25.51, (22.31), 24.23, (31.86), 22.31, 28.46, 23.03, 25.26, 28.79, 30.90, 26.66

Fell apart at the end... ugh...


----------



## pinser (May 22, 2014)

Average of 12: 24.87
1. 25.63 
2. (21.67) 
3. 24.04 
4. 25.93 
5. 23.86 
6. 23.48 
7. 24.42 
8. 25.83 
9. (27.06) 
10. 24.97 
11. 26.90 
12. 23.68


----------



## ROCuber (May 23, 2014)

Race to Sub 30 
Speed

Average of 12: 35.28

1.32.47
2.(29.77)
3.(42.71)
4.38.75
5.34.43
6.38.45 
7.30.70
8.30.06
9.37.87
10.35.90
11.38.93
12.34.83


----------



## notfeliks (May 24, 2014)

Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 38.54
39.20, 37.05, 46.81, 34.54, 33.58, (32.07), 43.42, 36.07, (1:08.60), 40.41, 39.77, 34.58


----------



## Jorenski (May 24, 2014)

Race to sub 25
3 x 3 CFOP (2 look oll)

Rubik's cube
24-mei-2014 11:08:44 - 11:18:28

Average: *25.84*
Standard deviation: 3.21


Best average of 12: 25.84
1-12 - 22.91 26.22 27.30 (18.46) 28.87 22.99 25.89 27.80 (31.27) 23.70 25.10 27.57

The 18.46 was a PLL skip.. Slowly getting there .


----------



## newtonbase (May 24, 2014)

Average 44.80

(40.06), 49.32, 47.75, 41.92, 50.54, 40.98, 43.03, 44.28, 43.47, 46.37, (51.19), 40.36

Probably my most consistent AO12 so far but still far too slow.


----------



## h2f (May 25, 2014)

Race to sub 25 Round 37

*Average of 12: 28.63*
1. 25.99 2. 27.92 3. 27.73 4. 27.38 5. 27.32 6. 31.92 7. 24.84 8. (21.64) 9. 33.44 10. 29.60 11. 30.16 12. (34.18) 

In the end (last 4 times) I've lost my concetration and I got some weak times. When I redid last 4 scrambels after a while they were much better and my avg would be around 26.


----------



## Knut (May 25, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - Round 37 - Roux

Avg: 30.20

Times: 31.35, 30.10, 28.92, 25.23, 29.87, 31.13, 27.38, 35.79, 36.27, 29.67, 32.59, 23.77


----------



## RjFx2 (May 26, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - CFOP - Round 37
*Average: 31.66*
Times: 30.49, 33.21, 29.12, (37.39), 31.93, 36.31, 30.38, 34.02, 26.28, 35.20, 29.72, (25.80)

On solve 4 and 6 I failed at recognizing a PLL algorithm :/ (Both the same one), but on solve 11 I got the same algorithm and recognized it perfectly. The last solve is by PB now.


----------



## DaveyCow (May 26, 2014)

Round 37 2H race to sub30: 31.43

Mean: 31.24
Average: 31.43
Best time: 25.79
Median: 31.53
Worst time: 34.80
Standard deviation: 2.62

Best average of 5: 30.93
2-6 - (25.79) (33.51) 27.94 31.42 33.44

Best average of 12: 31.43
1-12 - (34.80) (25.79) 33.51 27.94 31.42 33.44 30.93 32.08 31.64 34.52 30.02 28.80

Had my first sub30 Ao12 a week ago! Hopefully I can start duplicating that result! I am hopeful.....


----------



## schaek (May 26, 2014)

Race to sub 25

Haven't touched my 3x3 for over 3 weeks now since my new 5x5 and new 4x4 arrived (white) and just bought a new white aolong. I haven't got used to it yet, the white cubes are a little distracting compared to the white bigger cubes (all white 2x2 - 7x7), and compared to the black 3x3. And the aolong isn't set up yet as I want it to be (as my weilong v2)

31.06 - 34.01 - 27.91 - 28.18 - 28.71 - 37.36 - 24.66 - (24.62) - (41.17) - 28.55 - 35.92 - 28.23 - AVG 30.46

PB: 25.25 (with black weilong v2)


edit:
I've done the same scrambles over with my Weilong v2, I don't think I've had advantages with the crosses by doing them again:

26.83 - 31.09 - 25.79 - (23.55) - 26.29 - 23.86 - 29.03 - 25.87 - 26.66 - (31.33) - 27.75 - 30.81 - AVG 27.40


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 27, 2014)

*Round Thirty-Seven Results*

*Round Thirty-Seven​*


Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 27, 2014)

*Round 38 Scrambles*

*Round 38 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 6/9/2014*​*Scrambles*

1. L B' F' R' D' L R' U2 B2 F2 D2 B D' L U' F2 U L2 U B D' U' F2 
2. B2 F L2 R D L' R D U2 B2 L R2 B' D' L' D2 U2 L2 R' D2 L R F' 
3. D' U' B F2 D2 U' R2 B F2 L D B2 D2 U' F' U2 R B' D' U2 B2 F2 R' 
4. B F2 R2 B F L B F' R2 B2 L' D2 L' F' R D F' L' R2 D F D R' 
5. D2 U' B2 F2 D2 L R B D B2 F L' F2 D L F' D U2 B' F U F R 
6. D2 U' L' D U2 L' F' D' U L R D U B2 L' D' B D' B F R2 B2 F' 
7. D2 U F L' R2 F2 L' B' F L' R F' R2 B' F D2 L' R' D F2 U L2 R 
8. B' F L' R2 D' L' B L' B R2 F' R' D' R2 B2 F2 D2 L' R' D2 B F L 
9. D2 F2 L' B R' B' D2 U L2 B' F2 R2 D U2 B' D U2 L' R B2 F' R2 F2 
10. L' R2 B' R2 D' F' R B' L2 D' L2 R' B F' L R2 B F2 D' L2 R F2 D 
11. L' R2 B' L2 R' B F D B' F L D' R' D B F2 L' U2 L' R D2 U F 
12. U L2 F D' U' L R D' U2 R B' L' D2 B2 R2 U2 L R2 D2 U' L' R B'


----------



## notfeliks (May 27, 2014)

Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 38.66
39.41, (48.85), 35.39, 36.21, 42.14, 43.03, 46.85, 40.90, (31.40), 32.76, 34.86, 35.07

Okay I guess.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 27, 2014)

Mats B: 27.93, 39.91, 28.52, 36.46, 28.98, 40.19, 33.62, 43.17, 32.34, 41.70, 29.81, 26.04 = *33.95*
Five solves sub-30 which is good, but three sup-40


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 27, 2014)

Average: 25.29
Times: 28.868, 24.787, 24.970, (20.845), (34.738), 21.844, 24.155, 23.523, 25.039, 24.130, 35.072, 20.590


----------



## Foster Conklin (May 28, 2014)

Average: 23.01
24.82, 23.81, (14.39), 20.31, 22.93, 26.42, 22.67, 25.72, (26.61), 22.32, 20.21, 20.87


----------



## DeeDubb (May 28, 2014)

RACE TO SUB-25 SPEED:

Average of 12: *25.47*
1-12 - 29.68 (20.97) 23.13 30.99 (32.66) 22.99 27.46 24.39 26.98 23.49 21.47 24.09

1. 29.68 L B' F' R' D' L R' U2 B2 F2 D2 B D' L U' F2 U L2 U B D' U' F2
2. 20.97 B2 F L2 R D L' R D U2 B2 L R2 B' D' L' D2 U2 L2 R' D2 L R F'
3. 23.13 D' U' B F2 D2 U' R2 B F2 L D B2 D2 U' F' U2 R B' D' U2 B2 F2 R'
4. 30.99 B F2 R2 B F L B F' R2 B2 L' D2 L' F' R D F' L' R2 D F D R'
5. 32.66 D2 U' B2 F2 D2 L R B D B2 F L' F2 D L F' D U2 B' F U F R
6. 22.99 D2 U' L' D U2 L' F' D' U L R D U B2 L' D' B D' B F R2 B2 F'
7. 27.46 D2 U F L' R2 F2 L' B' F L' R F' R2 B' F D2 L' R' D F2 U L2 R
8. 24.39 B' F L' R2 D' L' B L' B R2 F' R' D' R2 B2 F2 D2 L' R' D2 B F L
9. 26.98 D2 F2 L' B R' B' D2 U L2 B' F2 R2 D U2 B' D U2 L' R B2 F' R2 F2
10. 23.49 L' R2 B' R2 D' F' R B' L2 D' L2 R' B F' L R2 B F2 D' L2 R F2 D
11. 21.47 L' R2 B' L2 R' B F D B' F L D' R' D B F2 L' U2 L' R D2 U F
12. 24.09 U L2 F D' U' L R D' U2 R B' L' D2 B2 R2 U2 L R2 D2 U' L' R B'

EDIT: Adding CN stuff for Sub-30

Race to Sub-30: White/Yellow invert for CN Practice (maybe just label as "CN Practice")

Average of 12: *33.25*
36.35, 31.15, 32.56, 26.28, 34.03, 35.12, 30.38, (25.51), 30.82, 39.30, (49.91), 36.47


----------



## Knut (May 28, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - round 38 - Roux

Avg: 28.90

Times: 28.18, 24.09, 33.06, 38.16, 23.60, 22.38, 31.82, 30.25, 26.06, 29.29, 33.15, 29.53


----------



## schaek (May 29, 2014)

Race to sub25

Round 38:
(23.72) - 24.66 - 31.59 - 31.81 - 26.75 - 25.60 - 29.39 - 31.84 - 29.96 - 25.14 - (32.03) - 30.28 - AVG 28.70

Global PB AVG12: 25.25


----------



## SweetSolver (May 29, 2014)

Race to sub-25 (Round 38)

Average of 12: *27.74*



Spoiler



(33.74), 28.64, 22.64, 30.15, 27.66, 24.78, 29.95, (21.33), 30.98, 27.93, 29.36, 25.35 = 27.74


----------



## newtonbase (May 30, 2014)

Average 46.71. A step backwards. Nothing terrible in there but nothing very good either.

49.57, 48.21, 50.70, 44.17, 44.39, 42.32, (41.73), 44.38, 50.58, 47.53, (56.81), 45.22


----------



## ROCuber (May 31, 2014)

RACE TO SUB 30 SPEED

1. (27.92)
2. 38.08
3. 28.85
4. 36.78
5. 31.24
6. 34.24
7. 29.77
8. 30.16
9. 30.31
10. 38.89
11. (40.33)
12. 39.08

AVG: 33.74


----------



## pinser (Jun 1, 2014)

Race to sub-25
Ao12: *24.61*
1. (18.31) 2. 22.19 3. 19.32 4. 25.41 5. 25.50 6. 25.30 7. (32.66) 8. 32.37 9. 18.94 10. 26.01 11. 24.92 12. 26.10

Started well, went downhill, recovered just in time.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 2, 2014)

Round 38 2H speed: 32.05

Mean: 31.95
Average: 32.05
Best time: 25.18
Median: 32.05
Worst time: 37.72
Standard deviation: 3.20

Best average of 5: 30.86
7-11 - 33.07 32.18 27.34 (37.72) (25.18)

Best average of 12: 32.05
1-12 - 35.05 33.88 30.88 31.00 31.91 30.98 33.07 32.18 27.34 (37.72) (25.18) 34.16

I had a 30.70 Ao12 just before this - I need to calm down when I'm doing this or something...


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 2, 2014)

*25.81*

25.22, 23.73, (35.31), 24.66, 24.89, 27.47, 26.47, 28.32, 23.08, (22.8), 26.12, 28.16.

I can see myself getting faster. I didn't have to count a 30 second solve this week. But that 35 is really ugly up there. I want this so bad. I'm going to go practice right now. See you guys on the 9th.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 2, 2014)

Race to Sub 30 - CFOP - Round 38
*Average: 34.57*
Times: 36.385, 35.485, 29.785, 36.384, 34.301, 35.117, 30.634, 39.918, 34.591, (39.817), (22.317), 32.834
Bleck.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 3, 2014)

*Round 39 Scrambles*

*Round 39 Introductory Cube Races 
Planned round end date 6/9/2014*​
I'm planning to compile results for rounds 38 and 39 Monday night, June 9th

1. B D' R2 D U B2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 F2 D' F U2 L B F2 L' D2 B F' R 
2. D2 U2 L2 U' L U' R' U B2 L2 D B' F D L' R B F L2 D2 U' B' R	
3. U' L' D' B F2 U B F' R2 B' U2 L' D' U' R' D' U L R U L2 R F' 
4. F R D' U R2 F R2 U L D F' L' D B F' L' R' D B2 F U' F' D2 
5. U2 F2 L D U B F' D' U' L2 D' U2 F' L2 D2 U R2 B' F L2 R' U R2 
6. B2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L R2 B2 R2 B F2 L' U L' U B2 F2 D2 U' L' D2 
7. L2 B' F D2 U R' D2 U' R' D B2 L R' U' B' F R' F' L B' D U B2 
8. F U B F' U L2 R D B' F' L' U B' F U B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' U 
9. R U2 L' R' D U' L' R D' B2 D2 B2 R' D' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F' L F U2 
10. F U B' F' D' B' D' U B2 F' U B F D2 R' U L2 R2 D' F' D' L' U' 
11. U2 F2 L' R D U' B2 F2 L' F D' F' R2 B L' B L R B F' D U B' 
12. R2 B2 U R' D' U2 F2 D U2 B2 F L' R2 F' U L2 R2 D' U F' D' U2 F2


----------



## hiruzan1994 (Jun 3, 2014)

22.02, 27.43, 29.94, 22.80, 23.39, 20.56, 20.83, 25.23, 25.90, 29.57, 25.07, 24.32

number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.56
worst time: 29.94

current mo3: 26.32 (σ = 2.84)
best mo3: 21.59 (σ = 1.56)

current avg5: 25.40 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 22.34 (σ = 1.34)

current avg12: 24.66 (σ = 2.60)
best avg12: 24.66 (σ = 2.60)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 3, 2014)

Race to sub 25: CFOP
Average: 24.04
22.857, 24.555, 24.005, 24.350, 22.553, (19.687), (27.437), 23.967, 26.932, 24.181, 25.263, 21.752


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 3, 2014)

Race to Sub 30 - CFOP - 39
*Average: 31.144*
Times: 28.834, 25.851, 34.201, 33.001, 35.284, 32.501, (37.451), 33.101, (25.701), 31.117, 27.084, 30.467
Best Ao5: 29.556
Best Time: 25.071
Worst Time: 37.451
Great Average, but very varied times.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 3, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> Race to Sub 30 - CFOP - 39
> *Average: 31.144*
> Times: 28.834, 25.851, 34.201, 33.001, 35.284, 32.501, (37.451), 33.101, (25.701), 31.117, 27.084, 30.467
> Best Ao5: 29.556
> ...


Nice job man! Just to let you know that's a new PB


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 3, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Nice job man! Just to let you know that's a new PB



Thanks for reminding me, although I got a better one earlier today.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Jun 4, 2014)

Average: 22.23
23.70, 22.43, 21.98, 20.68, (19.50), 19.90, (27.65), 23.90, 21.47, 23.22, 23.30, 21.77


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 4, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> Thanks for reminding me, although I got a better one earlier today.


I see it in your sig. now, congrats on having it sub 30!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 4, 2014)

*24.65*

28.79, 25.38, 25.6, 23.2, (19.54), 22.09, 24.68, 23.58, 26.1, 22.08, (31.07), 24.95

I am so excited for this. Although I got a PLL skip on my 10th solve. Without that I probably wouldn't have been below 25. Oh well, I am still crazy excited to post my first sub25 time on here. I still don't expect to graduate soon, this is just above my PB Ao12. Back to practicing.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 4, 2014)

Race to Sub 25 - Speed

Average of 12: * 25.06* 
1-12 - 22.97 (33.01) 24.14 23.99 25.48 27.38 21.47 27.18 (19.51) 30.87 24.70 22.41



Race to Sub 30 - CN Practice

Average of 12: *34.75*
1-12 - 39.66 31.64 33.44 39.17 (28.10) 30.83 (48.34) 33.87 28.33 36.89 41.73 31.98


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 4, 2014)

Mats B: 31.68, 27.75, 31.54, 34.66, 29.58, 28.52, 32.58, 34.92, 37.84, 33.90, 33.50, 35.46 = *32.64*
Good start and only one sup-35


----------



## Jorenski (Jun 8, 2014)

Race to sub 25
3 x 3 CFOP (2 look oll)

Rubik's cube (*Round 38*)
4-jun-2014 19:31:36 - 19:41:12

Average: * 25.31*
Standard deviation: 2.52

Best average of 12: 25.31
1-12 - 27.46 23.87 23.93 25.27 24.91 (31.40) 25.80 26.47 28.31 23.69 23.42 (21.55)


8-jun-2014 10:16:02 - 10:27:36 (*Round 39*)

Average: * 27.37*
Standard deviation: 3.58

Best average of 12: 27.37
1-12 - 26.89 23.39 (34.99) 27.93 25.43 34.11 27.90 24.32 29.25 27.35 (23.15) 27.11

Last weeks average was cool but this morning I had an off day I guess...


----------



## schaek (Jun 8, 2014)

Race to sub25

Round 39:
24.28 - 26.99 - 27.44 - 31.46 - (21.42) - 24.58 - (32.45) - 23.94 - 23.56 - 22.25 - 24.37 - 28.97 - AVG 25.78

Global PB AVG12: 24.86


----------



## h2f (Jun 8, 2014)

*Race to sub 25 Round 39:*

*AVG: 26.52
*
Best AVG z 5: 23.65
4-8 - 22.71 23.93 24.32 (22.58) (31.97)

Best AVG z 12: 26.52
1-12 - 31.65 26.57 28.24 22.71 23.93 24.32 (22.58) 31.97 25.03 (35.88) 23.77 26.99

I am a little surpriesed beacause I thought it is much worse. I am practicing pairs all the time and it seems to work.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 8, 2014)

*48.40* It was always going to be slower than the last 2 weeks before the 1st solve but then I messed that up terribly with a mistake on an H perm.

45.09, 46.76, 50.82, 40.68, 44.71, 46.95, 43.41, 57.49, 56.17, 48.64, 43.98, 1:17.31


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 9, 2014)

Race to sub 25 CFOP CN Speed Round 39 Sorry if its kinda late... 
Average: 31.39.. meh really bad
33.42,38.05,33.07,30.78,27.73,26.95,33.43,35.42,26.94,32.02,26.71,31.02 
,


----------



## Knut (Jun 10, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - Round 39 - Roux

Avg: 29.40

Times: 32.74, 27.83, 30.97, 30.43, 27.44, 24.60, 33.64, 35.25, 26.04, 27.30, 27.56, 30.09


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 10, 2014)

Knut said:


> Race to sub 30 - Round 39 - Roux
> 
> Avg: 29.40
> 
> Times: 32.74, 27.83, 30.97, 30.43, 27.44, 24.60, 33.64, 35.25, 26.04, 27.30, 27.56, 30.09



Congrats! Glad to see your Roux is catching your CFOP


----------



## Knut (Jun 10, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Congrats! Glad to see your Roux is catching your CFOP


Yup! I haven't had much time to practice, but it still seems to be getting faster.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jun 10, 2014)

*Round 39*

Race To Sub-30 - Round 39


Average: 39.56


44.97 41.43 39.67 (45.22) 42.51 37.95 35.84 (27.05) 35.61 33.69 42.47 41.46



Definently NOT one of my greater averages. :/ But at least I did the Race-To-Sub-30!


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 10, 2014)

Round 39 2H speed: 31.03

Mean: 31.04
Average: 31.03
Best time: 26.60
Median: 31.34
Worst time: 35.58
Standard deviation: 3.18

Best average of 5: 29.54
6-10 - (26.60) 31.99 (35.35) 26.76 29.86

Best average of 12: 31.03
1-12 - 26.99 30.69 28.70 (35.58) 32.75 (26.60) 31.99 35.35 26.76 29.86 34.97 32.22


Kinda all over the place... but I think I'm getting better.... I had my first sub30 Ao12 a week ago so I know it's possible!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 10, 2014)

I really need round 40 haha


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 11, 2014)

*Round Thirty-Eight and Thirty-Nine Results*

*Round Thirty-Eight and Thirty-Nine​*



Foster Conklin graduated last week in the race to sub 25! 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 11, 2014)

*Round 40 Scrambles*

*Round 40 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 6/16/2014*​*Scrambles*

1. F2 D2 U' L' B' D U' L2 R2 F D' U' F' L2 D' L2 D2 U B' U B' L2 R2	
2. B' F' L' R B L2 R2 D U2 B2 R D2 L' U L' B2 R' B' F2 D' U B2 F' 
3. L2 U2 B' F D2 U' F D2 U F2 R' B D R2 U L R' F D R B' U2 R2 
4. D' B F D2 U2 L' R B F' D2 U2 L' R D U L R' B D U R D' R2 
5. D2 U2 F2 L' B D' U' B' F D F L' R2 B' D2 U2 L' F L U R2 D U2 
6. D L' F2 L2 R' D U' L' D' U F' U2 R2 D2 R F2 L2 R' D2 U' B' R U' 
7. R D2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D U' L' R D U R D B F2 U B L' R' D2 
8. B D L R' B D U2 B2 F' D' R2 B' R2 D' B D2 U2 F D2 U2 B2 F' R 
9. B F L' U' B2 F' R2 U' L' D U R' D U' L' D2 U' B' D2 B' F L2 R' 
10. D U' L' R' B' D U' L D2 U B2 F2 U2 B F2 D R2 F U2 B D2 L U 
11. F L' D U2 B' F L R' F' D' U2 R U2 L' D' L R D U F' D2 U' L' 
12. F2 L' F D R B F2 D' B L D U B2 R D' F2 D B2 D' R F2 D' U2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 11, 2014)

Race to Sub 25: Speed Average of 12: *24.90*

25.39, 23.34, 22.00, 36.09, 23.21, (39.73), 25.33, (20.47), 22.63, 24.30, 21.55, 25.13

Race to Sub 30: CN Average of 12: *33.61 *

40.47, 37.18, (22.22), 25.77, 30.96, 30.38, 36.03, 26.42, 41.91, 37.56, 29.42, (50.82)


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey you made a mistake. I'm not taking part in CN Roux. I am CN and taking part in Race to sub 30 Speed Round 40
1) 27.24(Green Cross)
2) 30.72(Yellow Cross)
3) 38.96(Orange Cross) meh.. .pop
4) 32.48(Red Cross)
5) 34.48(White Cross) meh... terrible
6) 28.81(White Cross)
7) 25.36(Yellow Cross)
8) 35.55(Green Cross) ?????? so nooby
9) 32.27(Blue Cross)
10) 30.01(Blue Cross)
11) 29.34(Yellow Cross)
12)22.17(White Cross)hahahah PLL Skip
Average *30.65* so close...... It was such a bad average anyway.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 11, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Hey you made a mistake. I'm not taking part in CN Roux. I am CN and taking part in Race to sub 30 CFOP.



You just label it as "speed". If you are using your fastest method. You only need to say anything else if you are using a slower method to practice (like me with CN Roux).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 11, 2014)

Mats B: 30.06, 31.98, 34.03, 30.18, 32.11, 34.24, 30.92, 34.06, 28.26, 35.75, 36.09, 34.63 = *32.80*
a little worse towards the end but no real bad or real good solves.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - CFOP - Round 40
*Average: 30.365*
Times: *(24.551), 25.901, 26.835, 34.201, 27.834,*-Great Start (35.184), 33.600, 24.951, 34.651, 32.951, 29.551, 33.184
Best Ao5: 26.856 (Bolded)
Best time: 24.551
Worst Time: 35.184
Great Average, hope I can keep it up next week. The Ao5 is not a new PB, but very close, need to update sig.


----------



## hiruzan1994 (Jun 11, 2014)

(DNF) ,28.56, 24.58, 20.08, 29.02, 29.68, 21.24, 20.91, 22.67, 25.13, (20.34), 22.89

ao12: 24.50


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 11, 2014)

Race to sub 25: CFOP

Average: 23.17

24.55, 23.89, 18.12, 20.43, 21.20, 21.41, 23.64, 21.41, 24.37, (16.51), 32.70, (38.30)

Got nervous on the last two solves once I realized that the average was 21.81, and I was trying to keep it sub 22. Oh well, still sub 25 by quite a bit. Only one more left!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 11, 2014)

27.93

Session
time	
1	26.05	
2	25.78	
3	22.22	
4	27.47
5	25.16	
6	DNF	
7	27.85	
8	25.85	
9	21.74	
10	26.87	
11	48.58	
12	23.47	


I counted a 48 second solve. I want to quit right now.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 11, 2014)

Would anyone be interested in doing one of these like every other day? I love this competition, but I am doing this and the race to sub-20 and I still wish there were more. Thinking of making another thread just to fill in the time gaps.


----------



## Knut (Jun 11, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - Roux - Round 40

Avg: 27.91

Times: 22.85, 29.95, 28.47, 31.46, 26.06, 32.36, 26.02, 26.00, 25.32, 33.36, 26.22, 27.19

I actually had some time to practice this week. 



dsbias said:


> Would anyone be interested in doing one of these like every other day? I love this competition, but I am doing this and the race to sub-20 and I still wish there were more. Thinking of making another thread just to fill in the time gaps.


I would join it. It would help make sure I practice.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 12, 2014)

dsbias said:


> Would anyone be interested in doing one of these like every other day? I love this competition, but I am doing this and the race to sub-20 and I still wish there were more. Thinking of making another thread just to fill in the time gaps.


I have always thought about that as well, because I love the forum competitions. I don'don't inj many people would participate if someone made a thread about it though, and it would be annoying to people who do other weekly competitions. You can always do this, the weekly competition, CFOP substep competition, my 4x4 race thread, and the race to sub 20. That is quite a bit to do


----------



## notfeliks (Jun 12, 2014)

Round 40
Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 36.73
36.06, 43.90, 38.25, (27.52), 34.88, 32.55, 33.64, 36.57, 35.04, 32.01, (49.87), 44.42


----------



## Jorenski (Jun 12, 2014)

Race to sub 25
3 x 3 CFOP (2 look oll)

Rubik's cube
12-jun-2014 21:09:49 - 21:26:30

Average: *25.42*
Standard deviation: 2.80

Best average of 12: 25.42
1-12 - 24.88 23.33 24.88 26.51 27.78 (30.44) 21.28 (21.04) 29.29 25.93 26.80 23.54

Some good, some bad.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Jun 13, 2014)

Race to sub 25
no white crosses
Average: 25.83
29.35, 26.18, 27.86, 23.76, 24.18, 31.13, 21.51, 26.63, (19.32), 24.68, 24.55, (29.60)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 17, 2014)

*Round 40 Results*

*Round Forty​*



hiruzan1994 (speed) graduated this week in the race to sub 25! 
Knut (Roux) graduated this week in the race to sub 30!

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 17, 2014)

*Round 41 Scrambles*

*Round 41 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 6/23/2014*​*Scrambles*

1. D' U' B2 D2 F L' R' B2 D B' D U2 L R' F' U' B U' B2 L2 B2 D2 U2	
2. U' R B' F U2 B2 D F R' D F L2 R U2 R' D F2 R D U L D U2	
3. B D U' B2 U B F L B U F2 R2 F' L' R D2 U' L B F2 R' F L2	
4. D' L2 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 F' L' F2 L' R F2 R D2 L' R2 D F' L R' F2 U2	
5. D2 U' L' D2 U2 F L' R' U B R' B R' B F D U2 B F' L R2 D' B'	
6. B' F2 D2 U' R' D2 L2 R' F' D' U2 L D' U' B F' D' U2 R2 D2 U L F2	
7. L' B D U F2 L R' U2 B L' B2 F' D2 U L R' B2 F L2 U R2 B' F	
8. U' L R2 D B2 U F2 D2 U L F D' F' D2 L R2 U R' F' D' U' L' R'	
9. R' D2 F' U R' D2 L' R B2 U' F2 R' B' D B' R U R' D B L U L'	
10. B' F L2 B D B F2 D' U2 F2 D2 U' L F2 U' B L2 U2 B2 F L2 R' D	
11. B2 U' L' D2 F2 D2 U2 F D U2 B2 L R' B2 F D' F' D U2 L2 R F' U	
12. F U' R2 D' R' U B F D' U L2 R D' F' D2 U' F D U2 B' F R U'


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - Round 41
*Average: 28.086*
Times: (32.334), 27.184, 29.101, 27.401, 27.534, 28.084, 27.985, (21.617), 31.535, 25.751, 29.834, 26.451
Best Ao5: 27.273
Best Time: 21.617
Worst Time: 32.334
Amazing Sub-30 Ao12 out of nowhere sorta. Only two sup-30's! The single is not PB, need to update sig, blah blah blah.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 17, 2014)

Race to sub 25 Round 41

*26.40*

60	28.52	
61	23.64	
62	28.25	
63	25.51	
64	28.74	
65	27.01	
66	31.14	
67	29.21	
68	21.59	
69	27.51	
70	25.44	
71	21.29	
72	27.09

You wouldn't think I was practicing every day to stay this bad. I am uploading some example solves tomorrow to hopefully get some feedback. I am getting frustrated.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 17, 2014)

Only 5 sub 25's. That was horrible, but I graduated, yay!

12:	00:25.04	
11:	00:21.05	
10:	00:22.74	
9:	00:25.00	
8:	00:22.39	
7:	00:22.84	
6:	00:17.98	
5:	00:26.95	
4:	00:25.82	
3:	00:26.46	
2:	00:28.76	
1:	00:28.30	


Average:
00:24.46


----------



## h2f (Jun 17, 2014)

*Race to sub 25*
*
Average: 26.64*

Times: 24.65 27.46 25.54 24.41 27.82 (21.87) 26.49 23.03 29.74 (30.64) 29.25 28.05


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 19, 2014)

Race to Sub 30 Round 41
Average :29.37
27.94,33.85(stupid corner twists ),23.95,23.65,36.87(stupid corner twists again!!! ),30.24,34.31,24.40,29.29,29.79,28.99,30.82
Really bad, but hey, its sub 30!!!


----------



## Jorenski (Jun 19, 2014)

Race to sub 25
3 x 3 CFOP (2 look oll)

Rubik's cube
19-jun-2014 20:04:05 - 20:13:39

Average: *23.47*
Standard deviation: 2.17

Best average of 12: 23.47
1-12 - 26.08 25.18 20.40 21.50 24.26 24.66 (27.24) 22.59 21.49 25.07 (20.34) 23.49

I needed almost 3 months to finally get a sub 25 average! And a good one close to my PB Ao12. My times improved over the past week, I'm getting good times around 25 sec. 
When I break the 25 sec barrier I'm going for full oll...


----------



## Knut (Jun 19, 2014)

Race to sub 25 - round 41 - Roux

Avg: 29.32

Times: 22.61, 23.64, 34.69, 33.09, 29.82, 27.36, 24.33, 29.01, 32.28, 38.03, 26.01, 32.96

It was okay overall, but I had more sup-30s than I'd like.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 20, 2014)

Round 41 sub30 race: 30.54

Mean: 30.38
Average: 30.54
Best time: 25.37
Median: 30.47
Worst time: 33.79
Standard deviation: 2.55

Best average of 5: 28.36
8-12 - 27.45 28.27 (33.67) (25.37) 29.36

Best average of 12: 30.54
1-12 - (33.79) 32.23 30.63 28.80 33.45 30.30 31.27 27.45 28.27 33.67 (25.37) 29.36

I'm close! I had a 28.xx Ao12 as part of my warm-up just before this so I'm still hopeful!!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 20, 2014)

Race to Sub 25: Round 41
Speed

Ao12: *22.74* 

30.52, 25.91, 22.12, 20.65, 23.02, 23.67, 22.65, (31.21), (17.47), 21.04, 19.57, 18.22

Race to Sub 30: Round 41
Color Neutral Practice

Ao12: *28.95*

29.05, 35.86, 24.68, (42.38), 24.49, 25.44, 37.66, (19.86), 25.53, 31.76, 26.36, 28.71


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jun 22, 2014)

*Round Forty-One*

Average : 41.07

39.96 
39.93 
37.35 
33.71 
42.70 
39.54 
40.47 
40.18 
52.38 
50.32 
36.72 
43.50	


Not one of my better averages but, I haven't cubed in a while so that explains that.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 23, 2014)

Yellow Toad said:


> Average : 41.07
> 
> Not one of my better averages but, I haven't cubed in a while so that explains that.





Yellow Toad's Signature said:


> PB AO12: 42.10



:confused:


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 24, 2014)

*Round Forty-One Results*

*Round Forty-One​*



Rocky0701 graduated from the race to sub 25!

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 24, 2014)

*Round 42 Scrambles*

*Round 42 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 6/30/2014*​*Scrambles*
1. D B' D L' F U' R' B F' R' F2 L2 R2 D2 U F' U' L' D B D U2 F' 
2. F2 R2 B L' R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U B' L2 R F' D2 R' D2 U B D L2 F2 L2 
3. D2 F' D B' R F2 L2 B L' B2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B F2 D2 U' R D' B' 
4. U L' D' B L B' U F' L2 D2 U2 B F2 U2 L B' F' R B2 R2 F R2 D' 
5. L R2 U B' D2 F2 D' U2 L R2 F L' U2 R2 F2 D B' F2 U' L R2 B F 
6. B' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 U B L U' R' B' F D2 U2 F' R U' B' F' 
7. F2 L' R2 U L2 B D U F L' R U B2 L R' D2 B L2 B2 D B' F2 L2 
8. L2 R2 U' B' R2 F U' L R B U' F' R2 D' U' B F L2 R2 B L D2 L 
9. U R' U2 L R' U2 B D2 R' U B' R2 D' F2 D' L R2 U2 R2 D' B2 R U'	
10. B2 D2 L R2 B2 D' R2 D U' R2 U2 F2 U F2 L' R U B L2 F2 D2 U2 B' 
11. B U' R F2 U2 B U' L2 D L D2 U L2 D' U2 R U' F' D2 L' B R2 F 
12. D U2 L2 B2 F2 D F D2 B U' L F' U' L' B' F2 L2 R D2 L2 R2 D' R'


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 24, 2014)

Race to sub-25 round 42

mean: *25.94*

time	
1	25.91
2	27.31	
3	22.21
4	(19.90)	I felt like I could actually look ahead on this solve. Must have been lucky
5	23.38	
6	31.76	
7	26.10	
8	28.00	
9	28.53	
10	(33.91) antivirus popped up, timer wouldn't stop. Still would have been over 28 though.
11	21.97	
12	22.36	
solve: 12/12

counting a sup-30. awesome.


----------



## h2f (Jun 24, 2014)

*Race to sub-25*

*average of 12: 27.09*
26.41 26.80 28.07 24.86 28.95 (24.24) 26.45 24.58 28.28 29.88 26.59 (31.44)

I stucked.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 24, 2014)

Race to Sub 25, Round 42: Speed

Ao12: 22.28

19.30, 20.36, 24.70, 23.76, 26.16, 22.62, 22.06, 21.55, 19.54, (31.16), (17.48), 22.73

Good, graduated from Sub 25. now I can focus on CN...

EDIT:

Race to Sub 30, Round 42: x2/y CN


Ao12: *25.14*

DNF(25.08), 33.92, 22.03, 21.36, 21.02, 20.11, 21.82, 20.21, 24.43, 24.18, 29.90, 32.56

Hmm, getting better. Especially considering the last few weeks I was only doing x2/y2 CN, and now I'm doing x2/ full y CN. Hopefully my times will catch my main times within a couple of weeks


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2014)

Mats B: 29.37, 42.17, 32.93, 28.54, 1:12.26, 29.91, 33.00, 29.48, 43.34, 28.30, 32.69, 27.03 = *32.97* (Speed to 30)
Three messups, at least six solves were sub-30.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 25, 2014)

Race to sub 30 Speed Round 41
25.88,25.85,33.19,27.68,15.79(Holy Cow!!! Fullstep PB),21.86,22.97,22.75(PLL Skip),27.97,24.01,25.56,32.86
Average: *25.62*
Wow. I broke my PB average and single and I also graduated sub 30. I was hoping for a 28 average but got a 25 second one. LOL. Look ahead really helps.


----------



## Jorenski (Jun 25, 2014)

Race to sub 25
3 x 3 CFOP (2 look oll)

Rubik's cube
25-jun-2014 20:02:49 - 20:12:46

Average: *24.28*
Standard deviation: 2.35

Best average of 12: 24.28
1-12 - 22.50 21.10 24.64 23.06 24.39 26.73 (28.05) 22.30 26.57 (20.59) 24.37 27.13

Ok time, no sub-20 solves but very steady times.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 27, 2014)

Race to sub 25

31.69, (37.98), 27.43, 32.14, 27.10, 27.22, 34.17, 32.28, 26.06, 30.03, (23.25), 28.48=29.66


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 27, 2014)

Schmidt : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4 : Race to sub-25
*27.47* (σ = 2.11)
28.77, 26.19, 26.75, 28.21, (23.61), 23.86, 26.30, (45.02), 31.90, 27.88, 26.53, 28.30

Decent first try 




Jorenski said:


> Ok time, no sub-20 solves but very steady times.




define "very steady"
20+: 1
21+: 1
22+: 2
23+: 1
24+: 3
25+: 0
26+: 2
27+: 1
28+: 1


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 28, 2014)

Race to Sub 30 - Round 42
*Average: 26.159*
Times: 26.651, 24.301, 23.317, 28.084, 25.117, 29.084, 27.734, 26.251, (19.151), 23.617, 27.434, (32.268)
Best Ao5: 25.356
Best Time: 19.151
Worst Time: 32.268
Only one sup 30 solve! Sub 20 solve had no skips pretty easy cross and LL(Sune and Jb Perm) and extremely smooth f2l.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 1, 2014)

Round 42 2H sub30 race: 31.07

Mean: 31.08
Average: 31.07
Best time: 26.48
Median: 30.48
Worst time: 35.79
Standard deviation: 3.36

Best average of 5: 30.42
3-7 - 28.88 29.60 32.77 (28.33) (35.34)

Best average of 12: 31.07
1-12 - (26.48) 34.43 28.88 29.60 32.77 28.33 35.34 (35.79) 28.19 35.19 31.36 26.57


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 1, 2014)

*Round Forty-Two Results*

*Round Forty-Two​*


DeeDub graduated from the race to sub 25!

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 1, 2014)

*Round 43 Scrambles*

*Round 43 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 7/7/2014*​*Scrambles*

1. R B2 F2 L' R D' U2 L R2 B' F D U L R D U2 L2 R2 D U2 B' L2 
2. B2 L R' B D2 L' R' B F2 D2 U' L' R B' D2 U' B2 U F D2 B2 D' B' 
3. B' U2 L' F' U2 B' F D2 B' F D U R B F' L' U2 L R' B2 F R' U 
4. U2 B F2 U2 L2 D' U2 R B F' D' L' B' F' D' U' L R' D B' D' U2 B'	
5. L' F2 R' D' F2 U2 B D' U2 L R U' B2 F' R2 F2 R' B' F L D' U R 
6. B F2 L2 R D' R D L2 R2 F D' B' F2 U L F2 D' U' B' D' U2 B' R 
7. R2 U2 R2 D L' B' D' U F' U R F2 D2 U L' R B2 L2 R2 D' U2 F' D2 
8. L D U' B' F2 U' L2 U L B2 F2 U' L2 U' B F2 D2 F' U F2 D U' R' 
9. L' R B2 D2 U2 L2 R D' U2 L2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 R' D' U' R2 B' L' R2 B	
10. L' B L2 D U' F2 D U R2 U2 L2 R' D' U2 F' D2 L R2 U' R B' U2 R'	
11. B2 F2 R2 U' F L R2 D2 L R' B2 U L' B R D' B F2 D U R F' D2 
12. D2 L B' F U2 B' L' B2 D2 U L B L2 R D U L' R2 B F U' L2 D


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 1, 2014)

*24.96*

106 26.02
107	26.00	
108	26.04	
109	27.90	
110	28.57	
111	21.82	
112	24.64	
113	25.10	
114	18.74	
115	20.56	
116	25.47	
117	26.03	

Well yes I am excited lol. I am so tired of slowing down and looking ahead. But this is the first time I have got this on here without being lucky. I realize that these were some pretty simple scrambles, but I'll take it.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 1, 2014)

Race to sub 30 - Round 43
*Average: 26.689*
Times: 23.118, 29.518, 25.751, (30.918), 24.951. 27.734, 29.717, 23.284, 28.534, 29.184, (23.117), 25.101
Best Ao5: 25.640
Best Time: 23.117
Worst Time: 30.918
Need to work harder I guess, I'm surprised after I broke all my 3x3 PB's today.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 1, 2014)

Race To Sub 30 Speed
23.65,26.71,24.08,23.67,16.21,28.11,25.07,22.58,26.85,27.32,31.42(dropped the cube lol),28.79
Average:*25.68*
Yes! Graduated sub 30. Now all I need is full PLL to get sub 25.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 1, 2014)

Race to Sub-30: x2/y CN

Ao12: *29.51*



Spoiler



425	Jul 1, 2014 10:24:17 PM	00:21.50 D2 L B' F U2 B' L' B2 D2 U L B L2 R D U L' R2 B F U' L2 D
424	Jul 1, 2014 10:22:10 PM	00:26.78 B2 F2 R2 U' F L R2 D2 L R' B2 U L' B R D' B F2 D U R F' D2
423	Jul 1, 2014 10:21:07 PM	00:28.20 L' B L2 D U' F2 D U R2 U2 L2 R' D' U2 F' D2 L R2 U' R B' U2 R'
422	Jul 1, 2014 10:20:05 PM	00:32.78 L' R B2 D2 U2 L2 R D' U2 L2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 R' D' U' R2 B' L' R2 B
421	Jul 1, 2014 10:19:00 PM	00:26.93 L D U' B' F2 U' L2 U L B2 F2 U' L2 U' B F2 D2 F' U F2 D U' R'
420	Jul 1, 2014 10:18:03 PM	00:28.66 R2 U2 R2 D L' B' D' U F' U R F2 D2 U L' R B2 L2 R2 D' U2 F' D2
419	Jul 1, 2014 10:16:52 PM	00:27.04 B F2 L2 R D' R D L2 R2 F D' B' F2 U L F2 D' U' B' D' U2 B' R
418	Jul 1, 2014 10:15:30 PM	(00:49.29) L' F2 R' D' F2 U2 B D' U2 L R U' B2 F' R2 F2 R' B' F L D' U R
417	Jul 1, 2014 10:14:40 PM	(00:19.85) U2 B F2 U2 L2 D' U2 R B F' D' L' B' F' D' U' L R' D B' D' U2 B'
416	Jul 1, 2014 10:13:38 PM	00:30.99 B' U2 L' F' U2 B' F D2 B' F D U R B F' L' U2 L R' B2 F R' U
415	Jul 1, 2014 10:12:47 PM	00:27.95 B2 L R' B D2 L' R' B F2 D2 U' L' R B' D2 U' B2 U F D2 B2 D' B'
414	Jul 1, 2014 10:11:23 PM	00:44.31 R B2 F2 L' R D' U2 L R2 B' F D U L R D U2 L2 R2 D U2 B' L2



Just awful... counting 44.31 didn't help at all. I'm really having problems with my red/orange first blocks, but I'm trying!


----------



## Jorenski (Jul 1, 2014)

Race to sub 25
3 x 3 CFOP (2 look oll)

Rubik's cube
1-jul-2014 20:38:56 - 20:49:24

Average: *24.29*
Standard deviation: 1.83

Best average of 12: 24.29
1-12 - 23.00 24.09 (DNF) 23.48 25.02 23.57 22.85 26.87 22.30 (20.41) 24.88 26.85

The DNF was a F-perm that I messed up... Other times were good. I graduate this week but I might hang around a bit longer here and get some times with yellow cross ( white cross only for the moment)
I also think my times could stall/go up a bit as I will learn full OLL and most likely this will mess up quite some solves.



Schmidt said:


> Schmidt : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4 : Race to sub-25
> define "very steady"
> 20+: 1
> 21+: 1
> ...


If u put it like that it's not very steady indeed , I was under the impression it was steady that day LOL


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 2, 2014)

Speed to 30: 32.38, 25.84, 27.98, 28.55, 33.25, 38.52, 33.25, 29.94, 35.78, 35.49, 37.82, 32.12 = *32.66*
Bad finish...


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 5, 2014)

Round 43 2H slowness: 31.11

Mean: 31.14
Average: 31.11
Best time: 26.82
Median: 31.46
Worst time: 35.80
Standard deviation: 2.71

Best average of 5: 28.95
4-8 - 31.17 (26.82) 28.12 27.57 (32.65)

Best average of 12: 31.11
1-12 - 28.45 33.40 31.75 31.17 (26.82) 28.12 27.57 32.65 (35.80) 31.05 33.28 33.67


----------



## h2f (Jul 5, 2014)

Round 43

*Race to sub-25*

*Average: 27.42*
28.00 24.25 (22.26) 27.73 32.90 (33.91) 31.57 27.03 27.95 23.09 28.49 23.15

It looks worst like last time but it going better. I got avg 12 sub 25 yesterday and today I've messed in the middle. When I redid the three scrambles with over 30 i got avg 26.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 5, 2014)

Schmidt : 3x3x3 on 4x4x4
*26.57* (σ = 3.20)
21.96, (35.97), (21.15), 24.96, 25.46, 29.56, 30.91, 24.19, 23.41, 28.53, 25.75, 30.93


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jul 7, 2014)

*Round Forty Three*

Average: 41.58

36.10
46.57
43.13
1:40.32 
36.82
34.99
37.85
55.46
45.58
40.30
36.09
37.85

It's good enough.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 8, 2014)

*Round Forty-Three Results*

*Round Forty-Three​*



3 graduates this week: 

*Race to sub 25:*
Jorenski (Speed)

*Race to sub 30:*
PJKCuber (CN)
RjFx2 (Speed) 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 8, 2014)

*Round 44 Scrambles*

*Round 44 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 7/14/2014*​*Scrambles*

1. U' B' D2 R2 U2 L' B2 L R D2 U2 F R' B2 F U2 L' D F2 L2 R2 U' L2 
2. L' D2 U2 R B L' R B2 F' D R' U L' B' F U2 L2 D' U L2 B D' U2 
3. F' U2 F2 D R B2 D2 U B F' U' L R D' U' L2 R D' U' F2 R' F U' 
4. B' F2 L' R D L2 R2 B2 L2 R' B F2 D U2 B2 L' D' U R' B2 L B' F' 
5. D U2 F2 U2 B' R D' B' D U L' R D2 L R2 D' U2 R' B' D F2 R' F 
6. B F2 L' R' U B' D' B2 L' U2 B' L2 R' U L' R D' B' F' L2 R D B 
7. D' L2 R B2 U B' F2 U F R D F' L' R' B D B L' B F2 U' L2 R 
8. B F D2 U2 R2 F' L' U2 L' D U B' F' U2 F D2 L' R2 D' U2 R2 B' F	
9. D' L' R' B R2 U' R' U' L2 F2 U' F L' U' L B' F' D U' F L' U' L2 
10. B F' R' D U2 L R2 B' F' D' U' B D' U' B F D2 B2 L2 B' D' U L' 
11. U' B' F2 D' L' R2 B' F' D2 U F2 D2 U L' U2 R2 U2 L R U B' F' D2 
12. L2 D2 U' F' D U2 F L' B2 L R' B D U' B D L R2 U R B F2 U2


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 8, 2014)

Race to sub 25 Speed
20.44,30.15,24.02,24.52,19.16,27.84,28.37,20.34,31.11,25.42,20.11,22.90
Average*24.52*


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 8, 2014)

Schmidt : *28.29* (σ = 2.22)
28.50, (40.77), 27.41, 30.69, 26.08, 28.72, 29.33, (22.05), 31.18, 30.50, 25.47, 25.03


Spoiler: List of bad excuses




Sweaty hands
Not enough light
Too hot in the room
Sitting down instead of standing up
The table was too high
The chair was too low



Oh well.


----------



## Knut (Jul 9, 2014)

Race to sub 25 - round 44 - roux
Avg: 30.42 (ouch)
Times: 34.58, 29.07, 28.74, 27.99, 26.46, 31.95, 35.56, 29.73, 22.66, 29.60, 31.49, 34.55
I should have practiced more.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 9, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> Spoiler: List of bad excuses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was full LOL


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 9, 2014)

Speed 30: 37.17, 32.49, 1:16.47, 26.95, 30.31, 33.94, 26.72, 30.34, 1:08.11, 31.62, 32.12, 40.99 = *36.40*

Not bad if you remove the worst solves. A counting 68 e.g.


----------



## bpolito8 (Jul 10, 2014)

Race to sub-30
Times: 29.97, 29.63, 41.44, 33.93, 36.80, 34.04, 24.55, 38.95, 38.93, 32.19, 24.74, 28.53
Average: 32.77 
Good start and good end, but bad consistency


----------



## h2f (Jul 11, 2014)

*Race to sub-25*

*Average: 26.80*

26.00 25.38 26.80 27.95 26.47 25.66 28.03 27.47 (29.51) 26.64 27.57 (24.82)


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 12, 2014)

24.59


Session
time	ao5	ao12
1	24.33	-	-
2	29.22	-	-
3	23.34	-	-
4	19.95	-	-
5	23.20	23.62	-
6	45.54	25.25	-
7	20.49	22.34	-
8	25.01	22.90	-
9	22.83	23.68	-
10	27.15	24.99	-
11	24.38	24.07	-
12	25.95	25.12	24.59

On that 45. I inserted an f2l pair completely wrong. Then messed up when I was trying to fix it. Proud of that sub-20 though.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 12, 2014)

Race to sub 25 - Round 44
*Average: 26.457*
Times: 24.151, 29.301, 28.001, 29.034, 27.351, 23.486, (21.784), 26.491, 22.767, 25.851, (29.934), 28.234
Best Ao5: 24.035
Best Time: 21.784
Worst Time: 29.934
Okay Average, but needs to be better. Only had 2 or 3 solves under 20 the past week and two of them were today.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 13, 2014)

Race to sub-30: CN

Average *24.26*




Spoiler



2861	Jul 13, 2014 5:22:45 PM	00:25.68 L2 D2 U' F' D U2 F L' B2 L R' B D U' B D L R2 U R B F2 U2
2860	Jul 13, 2014 5:21:38 PM	00:28.72 U' B' F2 D' L' R2 B' F' D2 U F2 D2 U L' U2 R2 U2 L R U B' F' D2
2859	Jul 13, 2014 5:20:39 PM	00:23.58 B F' R' D U2 L R2 B' F' D' U' B D' U' B F D2 B2 L2 B' D' U L'
2858	Jul 13, 2014 5:19:49 PM	00:20.42 D' L' R' B R2 U' R' U' L2 F2 U' F L' U' L B' F' D U' F L' U' L2
2857	Jul 13, 2014 5:19:01 PM	00:22.95 B F D2 U2 R2 F' L' U2 L' D U B' F' U2 F D2 L' R2 D' U2 R2 B' F
2856	Jul 13, 2014 5:17:48 PM	00:29.38 D' L2 R B2 U B' F2 U F R D F' L' R' B D B L' B F2 U' L2 R
2855	Jul 13, 2014 5:16:56 PM	00:17.77 B F2 L' R' U B' D' B2 L' U2 B' L2 R' U L' R D' B' F' L2 R D B
2854	Jul 13, 2014 5:16:02 PM	00:20.33 D U2 F2 U2 B' R D' B' D U L' R D2 L R2 D' U2 R' B' D F2 R' F
2853	Jul 13, 2014 5:14:27 PM	00:39.56 B' F2 L' R D L2 R2 B2 L2 R' B F2 D U2 B2 L' D' U R' B2 L B' F'
2852	Jul 13, 2014 5:13:30 PM	00:27.02 F' U2 F2 D R B2 D2 U B F' U' L R D' U' L2 R D' U' F2 R' F U'
2851	Jul 13, 2014 5:12:40 PM	00:21.24 L' D2 U2 R B L' R B2 F' D R' U L' B' F U2 L2 D' U L2 B D' U2
2850	Jul 13, 2014 5:11:46 PM	00:23.28 U' B' D2 R2 U2 L' B2 L R D2 U2 F R' B2 F U2 L' D F2 L2 R2 U' L2


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jul 13, 2014)

*Round Forty-Four*

Round Forty Four

Average: 34.56

28.12
32.56
31.56
37.97
36.52 
30.08
36.49
32.27
34.10
41.69
38.86
35.18

Major improvement


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 14, 2014)

Round 44 - 2H speed: 29.90

Mean: 30.20
Average: 29.90
Best time: 26.20
Median: 30.05
Worst time: 37.21
Standard deviation: 3.13

Best average of 5: 28.90
8-12 - 29.73 (37.21) 27.10 (27.07) 29.87

Best average of 12: 29.90
1-12 - 33.27 (26.20) 30.49 33.62 26.86 30.22 30.73 29.73 (37.21) 27.10 27.07 29.87

yayayya! Fionally! I hope I can keep it up woo!!!!! I am excited!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 16, 2014)

*Round Forty-Four Results*

*Round Forty-Four​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 16, 2014)

*Round 45 Scrambles*

*Round 45 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 7/21/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. U L' U2 B F2 D' U L D U L B' F' D U L2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F' L2 
2. D' B D R2 D2 U B' R2 B2 F D' B' U2 B F L' R D' U' B' R2 U2 B' 
3. R2 D L R D B2 L2 R D' U2 R U2 L2 D' U L R' F2 D2 U' B' R' D 
4. B' F D U B2 F R2 U2 L R' D2 U2 L U F R' B D2 U' B' F R' F' 
5. D' U' B2 F' U' F D' U' B' L2 B2 F L B' F L2 R2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 R' 
6. D U R2 U R2 B2 F L' D2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 R B F L2 R B2 F D' B' 
7. R' U' L B2 F L' F D2 U2 F' L2 F U' F' D2 R B' F' L2 B2 L' R F2 
8. B U' L' R B U L' F' D U' F U2 B2 F L R2 B2 R' D B F2 D R' 
9. B' F2 D U B2 R2 B2 U F' D L2 F2 L2 B F L' R2 F' D2 U2 B D' F' 
10. D' U2 F R2 D B2 F R B2 U L' R2 F2 L' R B' F D2 B F2 R2 B' F2 
11. L2 U' R2 D2 U B2 F2 L' R B L' D2 U B2 F2 L2 R' U' L' R2 B2 F2 R' 
12. L' D2 F L2 R' B' D2 L' D U F' L B' L' D' U2 L U B' U' B F2 R


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 16, 2014)

Race to Sub 25 Speed Round 45
27.29,25.13,26.39,20.03,25.79,24.06,25.03,21.85,21.37,23.66

AVERAGE _*23.81*_


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 16, 2014)

Yellow Toad said:


> Round Forty Four
> 
> Average: 34.56
> 
> ...



yes indeed! good job!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow, hit my PB Ao12 since switching to y/x2 CN. Nice scrambles 

Race to Sub 30: CN

Average of 12: *21.06*



Spoiler



1428	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:33:54	00:16.56 L' D2 F L2 R' B' D2 L' D U F' L B' L' D' U2 L U B' U' B F2 R
1427	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:32:43	00:24.24 L2 U' R2 D2 U B2 F2 L' R B L' D2 U B2 F2 L2 R' U' L' R2 B2 F2 R'
1426	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:31:41	00:19.50 D' U2 F R2 D B2 F R B2 U L' R2 F2 L' R B' F D2 B F2 R2 B' F2
1425	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:30:40	00:22.06 B' F2 D U B2 R2 B2 U F' D L2 F2 L2 B F L' R2 F' D2 U2 B D' F'
1424	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:29:48	00:23.66 B U' L' R B U L' F' D U' F U2 B2 F L R2 B2 R' D B F2 D R'
1423	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:28:23	00:25.50 R' U' L B2 F L' F D2 U2 F' L2 F U' F' D2 R B' F' L2 B2 L' R F2
1422	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:27:26	00:18.34 D U R2 U R2 B2 F L' D2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 R B F L2 R B2 F D' B'
1421	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:26:18	00:19.73 D' U' B2 F' U' F D' U' B' L2 B2 F L B' F L2 R2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 R'
1420	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:25:19	00:20.53 B' F D U B2 F R2 U2 L R' D2 U2 L U F R' B D2 U' B' F R' F'
1419	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:24:16	00:24.73 R2 D L R D B2 L2 R D' U2 R U2 L2 D' U L R' F2 D2 U' B' R' D
1418	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:23:18	00:19.17 D' B D R2 D2 U B' R2 B2 F D' B' U2 B F L' R D' U' B' R2 U2 B'
1417	2014. 7. 16 오후 3:22:23	00:18.61 U L' U2 B F2 D' U L D U L B' F' D U L2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F' L2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 16, 2014)

Speed 30: 28.75, 33.53, 26.70, 38.53, 32.06, 39.80, 27.83, 37.90, 29.29, 34.98, 32.33, 36.13 = *33.13*


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 16, 2014)

*23.69*

time	ao5	ao12
1	21.90	-	-
2	23.38	-	-
3	21.56	-	-
4	20.26	-	-
5	22.39	21.95	-
6	20.24	21.40	-
7	28.73	21.40	-
8	26.39	23.01	-
9	24.02	24.27	-
10	24.13	24.85	-
11	25.41	25.31	-
12	27.49	25.31	23.69

If you're wondering, the answer is yes, I am very proud of this. No lucky cases, my recognition just finally kicked in for once.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 16, 2014)

*23.69*

time	ao5	ao12
1	21.90	-	-
2	23.38	-	-
3	21.56	-	-
4	20.26	-	-
5	22.39	21.95	-
6	20.24	21.40	-
7	28.73	21.40	-
8	26.39	23.01	-
9	24.02	24.27	-
10	24.13	24.85	-
11	25.41	25.31	-
12	27.49	25.31	23.69

If you're wondering, the answer is yes, I am very proud of this. No lucky cases, my recognition just finally kicked in for once.


----------



## h2f (Jul 16, 2014)

Round 45

*Race to sub-25*

*AVG 12: 24.81*
27.02 22.32 24.08 24.78 (21.95) 22.17 (28.76) 24.49 24.38 24.70 25.44 28.71

Finally!


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 18, 2014)

Race to sub 25 - Round 45
*Average: 25.784*
Times: 25.484, 30.118, 24.585, 24.667, 22.334, (21.334), 25.134, (30.484), 21.567, 29.751, 29.751, 24.451
Best Ao5: 23.862
Best Time: 21.334
Worst Time: 30.484
Really fell apart on last five solves (except 21), and I had some pretty good solves throughout the 12.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jul 20, 2014)

*Round Forty-Five*

Average: 38.41

46.86
27.62
36.08
34.32
48.07 
43.58
45.23
35.57
38.14
28.38 
40.65
35.28


----------



## DaveyCow (Jul 21, 2014)

Round 45 2H Race to sub30: 29.15


Mean: 29.23
Average: 29.15
Best time: 26.13
Median: 28.96
Worst time: 33.12
Standard deviation: 2.18


Best average of 5: 27.77
8-12 - 26.55 (33.12) (26.13) 29.05 27.72


Best average of 12: 29.15
1-12 - 30.89 31.55 29.46 28.62 26.73 32.06 28.86 26.55 (33.12) (26.13) 29.05 27.72


YAYAYAYA two in a rowwwwww!!!!! My excitement is without bounds!!!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 21, 2014)

So this may be old news to most of you, but I just figured it out a couple weeks ago and thought I would share. Does everyone know how to import scrambles to cstimer? 

1. go to http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php

2. click scramble to show the scramble on the top

3. open the first drop-down list (it is probably on WCA by default)

4. select input

5. then post your scrambles in the grey dialogue box that appears.
it doesn't matter if your scrambles are numbered or not, they still work. The program disregards anything that doesn't look like notation.

7. When you are done with the 12 solves, the dialogue box will reappear, letting you know that your imported session is complete.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 22, 2014)

*Round Forty-Five Results*

*Round Forty-Five​*


DeeDub graduates this week for CN in the race to sub 30!

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 22, 2014)

*Round 46 Scrambles*

*Round 46 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 7/28/2014*​
Scrambles
1. L' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D L' R2 F D' B2 R F2 L' D2 U' R D' L B L' D'	
2. U B' F L' F' L2 R' B2 F2 D U2 L2 B' F' L' D B' F' D2 R F2 R D' 
3. B F D' F L' R' D2 B2 L' R2 D' U R2 B F U2 B' U' L2 R' D' B L'	
4. B2 L2 B' U B R' F2 R' B' R B2 U L R2 F L' R2 B L R2 D' L2 F2 
5. L2 U L R2 D B' F' L' R' D' L2 R D B' F R F2 L D' U L2 D B' 
6. B2 D U' B' L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 B' L B' D2 F U2 B' F2 L R' 
7. F' U2 L2 R2 B F2 U F D' U2 R' U' B' D2 U2 B' L' U' L' D R' B2 F' 
8. R2 D' U B' F D U B U R2 B' L' R F L U F R2 U F L2 R2 B2 
9. D U2 L' R' B2 R2 U L2 R' D U R B2 D' B F R' B2 R' B' F L U' 
10. L2 R B D' R2 B2 F L' F L2 B2 U L2 R' D U F' L R U2 B2 U' F' 
11. F2 D U L' R D2 U L R' U B' F2 L B' F' R2 B D' U' B2 F R F' 
12. D' U B2 F L' R D2 U' L2 R B D2 R' B' F L2 F2 D2 L' R' B' D' R'


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 22, 2014)

*23.81*

38 22.69	
39	22.89	
40	28.91	
41	19.51	
42	20.74	22.11	
43	25.65	23.09	
44	24.28	23.56	
45	22.18	22.40	
46	25.22	23.89	
47	26.72	25.05	
48	25.76	25.08	
49	21.98	24.38	23.81

Very excited to graduate. I actually think I would have graduated last week if I didn't change my name lol. I'll take it either way. Finally starting to see some results. And this was my first competition average with my AoLong V2. Such a nice cube.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 22, 2014)

Race to sub 25 - Round 46
*Average: 27.127*
Times: (20.234), 26.601, 29.667, 29.767, (31.417), 20.484, 26.501, 28.034, 29.034, 25.867, 30.317, 25.001
Best Ao5: 26.801
Best Time: 20.234
Worst Time: 31.417
I don't see any improvement for the past month or more...


----------



## h2f (Jul 22, 2014)

Round 46
*Race to sub-25*
*avg of 12: 24.46*

Time List:
(18.11), 22.31, (32.10), 19.84, 22.85, 23.99, 26.34, 27.53, 29.46, 23.11, 25.12, 24.11


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 22, 2014)

Mats B speed: 31.00, 34.29, 26.16, 33.90, 30.83, 33.99, 35.18, 46.03, 39.58, 35.15, 31.12, 32.70 * = 33.77*


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 23, 2014)

Round 46: Ao12 23.15

Race to sub-25: CN




Spoiler



1803	2014. 7. 23 오후 3:13:02	00:22.57 D' U B2 F L' R D2 U' L2 R B D2 R' B' F L2 F2 D2 L' R' B' D' R'
1802	2014. 7. 23 오후 3:11:49	00:32.04 F2 D U L' R D2 U L R' U B' F2 L B' F' R2 B D' U' B2 F R F'
1801	2014. 7. 23 오후 3:10:45	00:23.66 L2 R B D' R2 B2 F L' F L2 B2 U L2 R' D U F' L R U2 B2 U' F'
1800	2014. 7. 23 오후 3:09:53	00:20.39 D U2 L' R' B2 R2 U L2 R' D U R B2 D' B F R' B2 R' B' F L U'
1799	2014. 7. 23 오후 3:08:33	00:25.78 R2 D' U B' F D U B U R2 B' L' R F L U F R2 U F L2 R2 B2
1798	2014. 7. 23 오후 3:07:36	00:27.05 F' U2 L2 R2 B F2 U F D' U2 R' U' B' D2 U2 B' L' U' L' D R' B2 F'
1797	2014. 7. 23 오후 3:06:22	00:20.96 B2 D U' B' L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 B' L B' D2 F U2 B' F2 L R'
1796	2014. 7. 23 오후 3:05:04	00:19.11 L2 U L R2 D B' F' L' R' D' L2 R D B' F R F2 L D' U L2 D B'
1795	2014. 7. 23 오후 3:04:12	00:18.47 B2 L2 B' U B R' F2 R' B' R B2 U L R2 F L' R2 B L R2 D' L2 F2
1794	2014. 7. 23 오후 3:01:50	00:23.01 B F D' F L' R' D2 B2 L' R2 D' U R2 B F U2 B' U' L2 R' D' B L'
1793	2014. 7. 23 오후 3:00:42	00:28.72 U B' F L' F' L2 R' B2 F2 D U2 L2 B' F' L' D B' F' D2 R F2 R D'
1792	2014. 7. 23 오후 2:59:32	00:20.26 L' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D L' R2 F D' B2 R F2 L' D2 U' R D' L B L' D'


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 23, 2014)

Round 46 Race to sub 25 speed
Average 23.66


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jul 28, 2014)

*Round Forty-Six*

Average 42.06

44.58
34.96
36.41
45.07
43.94
45.38
33.97
54.25
42.93
36.76 
36.28
59.89


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 29, 2014)

*Round Forty-Six Results*

*Round Forty-Six​*



Cubeologist and PJKCuber graduate this week for speed in the race to sub 25!

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 29, 2014)

*Round 47 Scrambles*

*Round 47 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 8/4/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. D L2 U' L D' L2 R2 U B F2 L R' F D' U' L' D2 U L' R B R2 U2 
2. B' D' R' B2 L B' D' R' B' F R' F U2 B2 F2 R' D2 L' U' L R D' U' 
3. R' U L U2 L R' D2 L' R' D' B' L' R2 D2 L' R2 U2 L' R2 B F R2 F2 
4. L R F2 U B2 F2 R F R F2 L' R2 U' L2 R' D U' B' D2 R2 D' B F' 
5. L R U' R2 D2 L F' L' B2 D' U B2 F2 D R D' B2 F R2 B L2 D2 U2	
6. R2 F' U2 B2 F2 D' U2 R' B2 F2 U' R B' F' L R U B L' D L' D F' 
7. B' F' R D2 U' L D2 L D2 B' U2 R2 B2 R' D' U' L' B F2 U B' F2 U' 
8. R2 D U2 L' D U' B L' B' L' D U' B2 F' L' D U2 B' F' L' B F2 D 
9. B' F L' R2 D' L2 R' D' B2 D' U' B2 F D2 R2 D2 U B F2 U L R2 B' 
10. D U' B2 F' L2 B L' R U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F' U2 L' D' U2 L2 B' F2 L2 
11. B2 L U R2 B D' U B' L' U L D' U' B F2 D2 U B U' L F' U2 L' 
12. U2 F L2 R' U B' D' L2 B' F' D2 U2 L R U2 F' L' R D2 U2 B F' L2


----------



## h2f (Jul 30, 2014)

Round 4

*Race to sub-25*

*avg of 12: 24.38*

Time List:
25.82, 22.84, 26.55, 21.91, 25.90, (27.09), 22.89, 26.10, 23.30, 25.75, 22.77, (19.23)

Finally!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 1, 2014)

Mats B to 30: 33.68, 30.48, 30.44, 31.25, 29.00, 35.18, 38.59, 33.98, 33.47, 32.29, 29.18, 38.40 = *32.84*


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 2, 2014)

Race to Sub-25: CN

*Ao12: 21.817*




Spoiler



1. D L2 U' L D' L2 R2 U B F2 L R' F D' U' L' D2 U L' R B R2 U2 19.877
2. B' D' R' B2 L B' D' R' B' F R' F U2 B2 F2 R' D2 L' U' L R D' U' 17.03
3. R' U L U2 L R' D2 L' R' D' B' L' R2 D2 L' R2 U2 L' R2 B F R2 F2 26.322
4. L R F2 U B2 F2 R F R F2 L' R2 U' L2 R' D U' B' D2 R2 D' B F' 22.165
5. L R U' R2 D2 L F' L' B2 D' U B2 F2 D R D' B2 F R2 B L2 D2 U2 19.366
6. R2 F' U2 B2 F2 D' U2 R' B2 F2 U' R B' F' L R U B L' D L' D F' 20.621
7. B' F' R D2 U' L D2 L D2 B' U2 R2 B2 R' D' U' L' B F2 U B' F2 U' 21.847
8. R2 D U2 L' D U' B L' B' L' D U' B2 F' L' D U2 B' F' L' B F2 D 24.625
9. B' F L' R2 D' L2 R' D' B2 D' U' B2 F D2 R2 D2 U B F2 U L R2 B' 22.611
10. D U' B2 F' L2 B L' R U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F' U2 L' D' U2 L2 B' F2 L2 24.835
11. B2 L U R2 B D' U B' L' U L D' U' B F2 D2 U B U' L F' U2 L' 25.897
12. U2 F L2 R' U B' D' L2 B' F' D2 U2 L R U2 F' L' R D2 U2 B F' L2	28.171


----------



## Bh13 (Aug 2, 2014)

Race to sub 25: OH
Average: 24.95
Times: 22.31, 21.68, 23.45, 28.86, 28.88, 24.30, 24.03, 21.54, 26.69, 27.79, (30.52), (20.49)
Barely squeaked by. Fairly good single saved my average


----------



## Yellow Toad (Aug 3, 2014)

*Round Forty-Seven*

Average: 40.30

40.49
38.23
39.92
46.77
36.82
39.10
39.56
43.46
43.63
41.87
39.91
33.98


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 5, 2014)

*Round Forty-Seven Results*

*Round Forty-Seven​*


h2f graduates this week for speed in the race to sub 25!

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 5, 2014)

*Round 48 Scrambles*

*Round 48 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 8/11/2014*​
Scrambles
1. D U L' R2 F' L' D B2 F U' L' R2 U2 R' U2 B R2 D U L R2 D2 R2 
2. F' L R' F D' B2 F2 L D2 R' D2 F2 L2 B D U2 B F2 D' U' B' L F2 
3. U2 F R2 B U2 B' F' L R' U' B F L2 F' U2 B2 F R F' L B U' F2	
4. B2 L R' D' U B' D' U2 B L2 R F2 D' U L' R B2 D U R2 B' R2 U' 
5. U2 B L2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 F L B2 U' F2 U2 R' B2 F L2 D2 U' R' U2 B'	
6. F2 U' R D2 R2 D' B F L R2 U' B D' U2 R2 B F L' R B' F2 U2 R	
7. D2 U R' D B2 F' D' R B' R' D' U F' L U2 B' L2 D U B' L U' R'	
8. U2 F' D2 L2 R2 D' U B' R' D B U F' L2 D2 U R2 B D2 U2 F' L B	
9. D F2 U F' L' R F' R D U F' L2 R2 D' U B L B U L R' F2 U'	
10. R' U' R B2 F2 D U R2 U2 B2 L' B L2 R2 D B2 F' D' U' B2 L' R2 U' 
11. F' D2 F L B L' D U F2 L D' U B' F2 D L D2 R' D2 U2 L2 D' U 
12. L2 B' D2 F D2 L2 R' D2 U' L2 R D' R' F' R2 D2 U' B2 D B L' R2 D2


----------



## naliuj (Aug 7, 2014)

Round 47

Race to sub-25: ZZ

*24.75 Average*

21.10, 24.73, 24.27, 28.15, 20.37, 27.28, (28.99), 26.00, 27.25, (19.18), 23.86, 24.46

Not bad for my first attempt on this thread... I'm trying to get to my old CFOP average.


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 7, 2014)

Race to Sub 25: CN Roux

*19.77*

21.99, 22.91, 17.13, 16.48, 18.29, 18.15, 21.49, 19.76, (25.14), 20.73, 20.73, (15.66_,


----------



## KFcuber (Aug 7, 2014)

Race To sub 25: CFOP
21.72

23.01, 20.63, 23.54, 20.09, 22.92, 21.94, (25.86), 23.31, 22.81, 22.38, (14.98), 16.62

First solves of the day so not very good also first attempt on this thread


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 7, 2014)

Race to Sub-30 (my first try at this). CFOP.

*32.63*


38.90, (39.23), 33.33, 34.79, 27.49, 36.13, 29.75, 35.59, 30.42, (25.83), 28.36, 31.52

A few very fast ones for me there, and a few horribly slow ones...


----------



## h2f (Aug 9, 2014)

*Race to sub-30 Roux*


*Avg of 12: 53.65*

Time List:
57.40, 52.10, (1:07.58), 44.94, 59.28, 45.18, 51.07, (42.13), 59.38, 54.78, 55.24, 57.19

Looks like Roux PB Ao 12 and Ao5 47.06.


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 10, 2014)

Round 48: 30.93

Times: 31.25, 29.64, 31.14, 30.08, 32.71, 30.38, 30.59, 27.18, 34.34, 32.07, 34.22, 26.18

number of times: 12/12
best time: 26.18
worst time: 34.34

current avg5: 31.16 (σ = 3.61)
best avg5: 30.35 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 30.93 (σ = 1.89)
best avg12: 30.93 (σ = 1.89)

session avg: 30.93 (σ = 1.89)
session mean: 30.81

Well I guess I'll start all over then! At least I know it's possible! sub30 here I come!!!!


----------



## Bh13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Round 47: Race To sub 25 OH
Average: 24.46
Times: 22.26, 26.91, 30.67, 25.76, 25.78, 24.08, 23.15, 27.41, 22.72, 25.97, 20.59, 19.70 
Nice to have a sub 20 single. One more!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 12, 2014)

*Round Forty-Eight Results*

*Round Forty-Eight​*



DeeDubb graduates this week for CN in the race to sub 25!

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 12, 2014)

*Round 49 Scrambles*

*Round 49 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 8/18/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. D' L2 R2 B2 F' R2 B F' U' F2 L' D' L2 R' B L' R B' L' D' U' B' F' 
2. D' B' F2 R2 F L' R' D U L B' D' U R2 B' F L' R2 F' L2 R B' D 
3. L R U' B2 F D' U2 L' D U2 L' B F L R' D2 F' U L2 R2 U2 B' F2	
4. L R F2 D U' B U' B2 L R2 F2 U' B2 F' R2 U B' F' L2 U' F L U2 
5. L R2 D U' F D2 L' U2 L2 R2 D' B F2 D U2 B' F' L B2 L' R2 D U2 
6. D2 U F' L R D' F2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 U F' R2 D' U L' R D U L 
7. D2 U2 F' R' D' U2 R U' B' F' U2 R2 B' F2 D B R2 U2 R B' R2 U' R' 
8. B' L R' B' F2 U L' R2 F R D L2 R' D' L' B2 F D B F2 D U B' 
9. U L2 B2 L' R2 F' D2 U L R U' R2 B2 F' U2 L R B2 F2 L' R2 B2 F2 
10. U2 F' L2 B F2 U R F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 F' R B2 F D' B R' F2 
11. L2 B' F2 D' R2 B2 D' U' R2 D U2 R B U L2 D' U' R' B2 F2 L' B' U'	
12. U2 R' B F2 D2 U2 F2 L U2 L' F D2 U B2 L R2 B D2 L' D2 U2 B' U'


----------



## naliuj (Aug 12, 2014)

Round 49

*Average: 24.57*

Race to sub-25: ZZ

23.61, 20.94, 27.15, (29.81), 24.62, 27.68, 23.84, (19.30), 23.39, 21.17, 26.99, 26.33


----------



## Bh13 (Aug 13, 2014)

Round 49: Race to sub-25 OH
Average: 23.91
Times: 26.74, 25.03, 23.74, 21.11, 22.99, (33.30), 24.10, 21.94, 25.48, (17.45), 28.28, 19.75
Pretty good average. Been practicing a lot this week and I'm starting to improve a lot.


----------



## KFcuber (Aug 13, 2014)

Round 49:Race To Sub 25 CFOP
Average: 22.90

20.46, 19.92, 22.40, 20.38, (33.58), 24.13, 23.40, 20.88, 22.18, 33.07, 22.19, (19.54)

Also tried some yellow crosses to be dual CN(normally white cross)


----------



## h2f (Aug 16, 2014)

*Race to sub-30 Roux*

*avg of 12: 46.24
*
Time List:
39.94, (33.03), 52.39, 46.69, 43.43, 48.78, 49.23, 52.68, 43.95, 42.90, 42.46, (54.91)


----------



## Yellow Toad (Aug 18, 2014)

*Round Forty-Nine*

46.84, 35.77, 34.25, 34.32, 39.18, 46.87, 1:16.93, 39.98, 40.16, 40.78, 49.21, 33.82

Average: 43.17


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 19, 2014)

*Round Forty-Nine Results*

*Round Forty-Nine​*


Bh13 graduates this week for OH in the race to sub 25!

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 19, 2014)

*Round 50 Scrambles*

*Round 50 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 8/25/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. D2 U2 B' L D U' F2 L D2 U' R' D2 U2 F2 L U F' D' B2 F D2 B' R' 
2. F2 L2 R U' B D2 R2 D2 F' D2 R' D U' B' D2 U L' R2 D U L' R B' 
3. D U2 R' F R2 U2 B2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 L' R B' L2 D2 L R D2 U' B' U2 
4. D' L2 R B2 F' U B D2 U2 B' L' R' D B2 U' B U2 B R2 D' U2 B' F 
5. D2 U B2 L' U' L2 B' F2 U2 R F' R2 B F L' R' B2 D U2 B U L' R' 
6. R' B R B2 L' F L2 R U' L2 D U2 F U F L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U F U 
7. D2 U L B2 D L D L' D2 U2 B' F2 R' B R' U F L U2 F R' D2 L2 
8. L' D U R2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 U2 L' U' B U' B' F2 L F U' L' F L U2 
9. U' L' R' D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 F' L' R B' F2 L R' B F' R D B D2 
10. U2 R' F2 R' D' L' F2 L2 D' B' F2 D F L' D2 L' B' F2 D' F L' R' U2 
11. D' L D2 U B L' R2 F' D B' L R B2 D' L' R2 U2 L2 B2 F D' U B 
12. B2 R' U' B F L' D' R B' L' R' D' U' F L2 F' D2 U2 F D F D U'


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 20, 2014)

Round 50 2H: 30.14

Mean: 30.25
Average: 30.14
Best time: 25.04
Median: 29.84
Worst time: 36.65
Standard deviation: 3.60

Best average of 5: 27.81
2-6 - (25.04) (31.91) 27.06 26.82 29.56

Best average of 12: 30.14
1-12 - 30.12 (25.04) 31.91 27.06 26.82 29.56 31.97 33.33 (36.65) 35.92 28.04 26.62


----------



## KFcuber (Aug 21, 2014)

Round 50: Race To Sub 25 CFOP

Average: 19.02

16.36, (15.97), 19.92, 20.42. (26.91), 25.62, 17.42, 17.05, 15.97, 18.43, 18.67, 20.26

Pretty good solves except 26.91 and 25.62 (messed it both of them)


----------



## notfeliks (Aug 21, 2014)

Round 50
Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 34.41
27.29, (49.61), 34.03, 34.90, 41.42, 40.03, 31.56, 40.81, 33.23, 36.85, (23.38), 24.00

Kickass. PLL skip on the first solve, and two great full-step singles to end it. Pretty sure both of them are in my top 5 best solves.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2014)

Mats B speed: 30.36, 31.57, 34.50, 57.72, 35.66, 31.05, 31.51, 34.62, 27.63, 29.76, 26.43, 30.24 = *31.69*
Rather good, only one cube messed up. But still a long way to go.


----------



## h2f (Aug 22, 2014)

*Race to sub-30 Roux
*
*avg of 12: 41.93
*
Time List:
46.80, 37.57, 34.63, (49.89), 41.38, 42.73, 43.80, 48.39, 35.13, 40.15, 48.67, (32.13)


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 23, 2014)

Race to sub-30 CFOP:

42.59, 36.87, 35.57, 30.56, 29.79, 34.33, 31.14, 30.95, 24.81, 28.04, 29.45, 31.51 ==> 31.82


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 25, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mats B speed: 30.36, 31.57, 34.50, 57.72, 35.66, 31.05, 31.51, 34.62, 27.63, 29.76, 26.43, 30.24 = *31.69*
> Rather good, only one cube messed up. But still a long way to go.



We're in the same boat!!!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 26, 2014)

*Round Fifty Results*

*Round Fifty​*


Kfcuber graduates this week in the race to sub 25!

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 26, 2014)

*Round 51 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 9/1/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. D2 U L2 B2 R2 F U2 B' U' B' F' L R' B2 F2 U2 R2 U' F U B' U' L2	
2. D2 L R D' L2 B2 L' B' D' U L2 D' B' F2 L U L' R' D' U L U B'	
3. U' B' F' L D' U B2 F' L2 R' D' U B F L B2 U' R U L2 B2 F' L'	
4. L U' B' L R2 B' F2 D U2 L' B2 U2 B' L' F D2 B2 R' B' F D B' L 
5. L' F2 D2 B F2 R' U L2 R U B' D F' U2 F' R' F2 D2 B F2 D B' F2 
6. L B2 F D U' L R' B2 F2 L' D R2 B' D' U L' B' U' R2 D2 U2 R' D2 
7. L' U' L' R F U2 L' R2 D U R' B' F2 D R2 B2 U L' R U B' D U 
8. D F' U F' D U B D' U' F2 D2 F2 D U2 R B' F' U B F' U' R' F' 
9. F2 R' U L R' U2 L B2 F' D2 U F U B U2 F D' U B' R B' D2 U' 
10. D2 U2 F2 D' U R' D B U B' U B' F' D2 U2 B' F D' U' L' R D U2 
11. U' B' D2 U' B2 R2 B2 F L R2 U' L2 R2 B' F D2 U L2 R' B' F L' D 
12. F' L2 B' D2 U2 L R B2 F R D2 U R2 D B' F2 D' U R F' R2 F2 R


----------



## qaz (Aug 26, 2014)

round 50 race to sub-25 OH

26.49, (32.22), 23.86, 24.72, 25.61, 24.67, 26.32, (23.58), 26.45, 29.81, 23.64, 27.55 = *25.91*


----------



## notfeliks (Aug 26, 2014)

I presume you mean round 51.

Round 51
Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 36.91
(29.15), 36.98, 34.11, 36.37, (47.45), 37.45, 35.90, 41.03, 43.65, 34.21, 38.89, 30.49


----------



## h2f (Aug 29, 2014)

*Race to sub-30 Roux, Round 51
*

*avg of 12: 41.04
*
Time List:
43.81, (49.52), 38.93, 37.57, 46.17, (33.95), 41.97, 38.46, 41.17, 39.77, 39.38, 43.15


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 31, 2014)

Round 51, Race to sub-30, CFOP:

31.12, 34.80, 35.54, 38.11, 26.73, 28.01, 28.08, 29.84, 37.86, 32.75, 35.83, 26.48 ==> 32.05

I got worse... but actually, I think I have more sub-30s there than usual, it's just I had too many slow ones...


----------



## Yellow Toad (Aug 31, 2014)

*Round 50*

Averag: 41.30
44.14, 1:37.77, 35.51, 30.02, 32.46, 32.17, 59.83, 1:52.60, 1:16.62, 37.15, 36.42, 41.30

New cube, pops....


----------



## primarycuber (Sep 1, 2014)

*race to sub 30 - round 51*

*Round 51*
Race to sub 30 - gotta start somewhere 

Average of 12: *1:06.43*



Spoiler: Time list



1. *49.12* D2 U L2 B2 R2 F U2 B' U' B' F' L R' B2 F2 U2 R2 U' F U B' U' L2 
2. *1:21.47* D2 L R D' L2 B2 L' B' D' U L2 D' B' F2 L U L' R' D' U L U B' 
3. *1:19.43* U' B' F' L D' U B2 F' L2 R' D' U B F L B2 U' R U L2 B2 F' L' 
4. *1:18.18* L U' B' L R2 B' F2 D U2 L' B2 U2 B' L' F D2 B2 R' B' F D B' L 
5. *48.91* L' F2 D2 B F2 R' U L2 R U B' D F' U2 F' R' F2 D2 B F2 D B' F2 
6. *54.72* L B2 F D U' L R' B2 F2 L' D R2 B' D' U L' B' U' R2 D2 U2 R' D2 
7. *46.44* L' U' L' R F U2 L' R2 D U R' B' F2 D R2 B2 U L' R U B' D U 
8. *1:05.60* D F' U F' D U B D' U' F2 D2 F2 D U2 R B' F' U B F' U' R' F' 
9. *1:15.52* F2 R' U L R' U2 L B2 F' D2 U F U B U2 F D' U B' R B' D2 U' 
10. *1:09.79* D2 U2 F2 D' U R' D B U B' U B' F' D2 U2 B' F D' U' L' R D U2 
11. *1:01.59* U' B' D2 U' B2 R2 B2 F L R2 U' L2 R2 B' F D2 U L2 R' B' F L' D 
12. *1:32.38* F' L2 B' D2 U2 L R B2 F R D2 U R2 D B' F2 D' U R F' R2 F2 R


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 1, 2014)

Round 51 Race2Sub30: 29.46

Mean: 29.46
Average: 29.46
Best time: 24.63
Median: 29.91
Worst time: 34.28
Standard deviation: 2.25

Best average of 5: 29.37
1-5 - 27.78 (27.00) 30.01 (30.45) 30.31

Best average of 12: 29.46
1-12 - 27.78 27.00 30.01 30.45 30.31 29.84 29.53 28.72 (34.28) 29.97 30.94 (24.63)



primarycuber said:


> *Round 51*
> Race to sub 30 - gotta start somewhere



Indeed! Welcome!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 3, 2014)

*Round Fifty-one Results*

*Round Fifty-one​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 3, 2014)

*Round 52 Scrambles*

*Round 52 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 9/8/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. B2 D2 B' F L R2 F' D L D' U2 L2 D' R D2 L' B' F' L U2 F2 D B2 
2. D2 U' R' D2 L2 R' B F L R B' D U' B F2 R U L R2 F' D2 L2 F2 
3. L' B2 F R U F2 D2 U L' R U' L2 R2 B F D U2 R2 D' L R' B F' 
4. D2 U' B D2 L R D F D' U F D U F L' R B' R' F2 L' D2 F2 L2 
5. D2 L' B2 F2 R B2 R' F' D U B2 F' D' U R F2 R' B2 F2 L' R B U 
6. D2 B F R2 U' L R U2 L2 B' L2 R B2 D2 U' L' B2 D2 R2 B' R2 D' U 
7. L2 R2 F' L R2 B2 L2 R' U2 F' D L2 D F U' R U2 L' R B2 L' F L 
8. D' U B' L' R B F L B2 L' D2 L B' D R B2 R' U B' L' R B' F2 
9. R' D L' D' L R F' D2 B2 D' U2 B2 L' R2 F2 D' U2 R' U2 F2 U' L2 R2	
10. L' R D U F U' B D2 L2 D2 U B2 L B2 F' L2 B2 F2 D' U B2 F' R 
11. R2 F2 L2 F' L2 R B2 L' B2 L U2 F' D' B2 U2 R' F2 L R2 U B' D' F 
12. L2 D U2 B' F' D' U' F' L2 R B F2 D2 B' L B' D2 L D B2 R2 U2 R


----------



## SweetSolver (Sep 4, 2014)

*Round 52* (Race to sub-25)

average of 12: 23.52



Spoiler: Time List



21.18, (31.51), 25.34, 25.14, 23.97, 22.72, 22.60, 26.52 22.44, (19.16), 21.59, 23.68


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 4, 2014)

Round 52 Race to Sub-30:

24.79, 33.33, 30.91, 35.44, 32.20, 29.93, 36.37, 30.50, 37.62, 37.60, 32.31, 30.77 ==> 32.94.

Getting even worse... I'm trying to learn to lookahead and it seems to be making my F2L more erratic at the moment...


----------



## qaz (Sep 5, 2014)

round 52 race to sub-25 OH

27.73, 30.65, 29.93, 31.87, 26.03, 30.86, 30.01, 28.55, 25.47, 30.53, (DNF), (24.21) = *29.16*

wow really bad


----------



## notfeliks (Sep 5, 2014)

Round 52
Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 35.83
(1:21.12), 34.47, 37.03, 32.35, 34.70, 43.39, 36.84, 32.24, 33.92, 37.32, (23.56), 35.99

dat single


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 5, 2014)

Mats B to 30: 35.28, 32.14, 40.85, 35.90, 38.90, 36.18, 31.56, 33.77, 34.02, 28.87, 32.98, 33.60 = *34.43*


----------



## h2f (Sep 6, 2014)

*Round 52 Race to sub-30 Roux*

*avg of 12: 38.51
*
Time List:
39.23, 37.56, 39.26, 40.77, (33.09), (44.99), 36.69, 36.99, 37.52, 35.64, 38.82, 42.58

First sub-40


----------



## primarycuber (Sep 6, 2014)

*race to sub 30 - round 52*

*Round 52*
Race to sub 30

Average of 12: *56.43*

Yay, sub 60 + shocking pb single 



Spoiler: Time list



*00:40.47* B2 D2 B' F L R2 F' D L D' U2 L2 D' R D2 L' B' F' L U2 F2 D B2
*00:51.90* D2 U' R' D2 L2 R' B F L R B' D U' B F2 R U L R2 F' D2 L2 F2
*00:55.44* L' B2 F R U F2 D2 U L' R U' L2 R2 B F D U2 R2 D' L R' B F'
(*01:14.72*) D2 U' B D2 L R D F D' U F D U F L' R B' R' F2 L' D2 F2 L2
*01:09.31* D2 L' B2 F2 R B2 R' F' D U B2 F' D' U R F2 R' B2 F2 L' R B U
*00:54.30* D2 B F R2 U' L R U2 L2 B' L2 R B2 D2 U' L' B2 D2 R2 B' R2 D' U
(*00:34.41*) L2 R2 F' L R2 B2 L2 R' U2 F' D L2 D F U' R U2 L' R B2 L' F L
*01:03.47* D' U B' L' R B F L B2 L' D2 L B' D R B2 R' U B' L' R B' F2
*01:11.73* R' D L' D' L R F' D2 B2 D' U2 B2 L' R2 F2 D' U2 R' U2 F2 U' L2 R2
*00:57.66* L' R D U F U' B D2 L2 D2 U B2 L B2 F' L2 B2 F2 D' U B2 F' R
*01:02.13* R2 F2 L2 F' L2 R B2 L' B2 L U2 F' D' B2 U2 R' F2 L R2 U B' D' F
*00:37.85* L2 D U2 B' F' D' U' F' L2 R B F2 D2 B' L B' D2 L D B2 R2 U2 R


----------



## Yellow Toad (Sep 7, 2014)

*Round 52*

Round 52
Average: 36.07
36.83, 35.42, 46.72, 35.78, 33.59, 34.38, 40.31, 45.62, 35.01, 33.51, 28.44, 30.70

..and welcome, primarycuber!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 7, 2014)

Round 52
Race to sub-25 OH
Average: 26.07
25.36, (29.49), 28.09, 23.81, 25.85, 27.52, 23.13, 27.66, (21.61), 25.92, 26.38, 27.00

Haven't practiced OH in a long time. Don't want to get too rusty...


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 9, 2014)

Round 52 Race to sub30: 30.41

Mean: 30.41
Average: 30.41
Best time: 26.26
Median: 30.65
Worst time: 34.48
Standard deviation: 2.16


Best average of 5: 30.28
8-12 - 30.49 (31.49) 30.80 (27.99) 29.54


Best average of 12: 30.41
1-12 - (26.26) 32.36 30.76 27.85 (34.48) 32.32 30.53 30.49 31.49 30.80 27.99 29.54

SIGH what's wrong with me??? I had a 29.99 Ao50 the other day lol guess I need to warm up more before I do this.....


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 9, 2014)

*Round Fifty-Two Results*

*Round Fifty-Two​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 9, 2014)

*Round 53 Scrambles*

*Round 53 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 9/15/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. D B' L D' U B F D2 U2 L D2 U' B' F R2 U R2 D U2 R2 F' L2 U 
2. B' F2 L2 B' F D B2 R2 D U B2 L2 D2 F L F2 L' R2 F R' D2 B2 F' 
3. U F' D U' F R2 B F D2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 F L D R2 F L R D2 L2 
4. U' B2 F R' D2 U' L R2 D' U' L2 R' B' U R D2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 L F 
5. R' B' U F' D' U2 L' R D L2 B F2 L' R' D U2 F2 R U' L R' U' L2 
6. B F R U2 R2 D' R2 B2 F U' F L' U B F' R D L R U2 B U2 L 
7. L2 R F R B L' B2 L2 D' U' B' F D' U' L' D' L' R B' U F L2 R 
8. L R' U' L2 R' D2 B' F' U2 F U B2 D L' R' B' F' R D' L' D B' F 
9. L R2 U B2 D L' R B2 D2 U2 L R B L2 D2 L' R2 B F D R D U2 
10. F' D U B2 D U' B' F D2 B' F' D L' U2 L2 R' D' U R F2 L2 B' F 
11. F' D U' L' B' D B F2 D U2 F U2 F2 D U' B' F L F R' B2 F' D 
12. L R B L2 R D' L' R2 U L2 R B2 F D2 U' R' U' L' R' B F' D' U'


----------



## notfeliks (Sep 9, 2014)

Round 53
Race to sub 30 OH
Average: *33.67*
28.696, 33.288, (27.508), 40.299, 39.963, 31.327, 35.055, 28.142, 31.312, 34.615, (42.086), 34.084

Not too shabby.


----------



## TomTom (Sep 11, 2014)

Sub-30 Race
AVG: 33.23
32.43, 32.06, 34.98, 34.96, 31.72, 30.95, 33.70, (28.83), 35.12, 32.45, 32.24, (36.83)
Not on my game today and i knew it, only 1 sub 30


----------



## primarycuber (Sep 13, 2014)

*race to sub 30 - round 53*

*round 53*
race to sub 30

Average of 12: *46.97*

OMG, broke all my pb-s with this... 



Spoiler: Time list



*00:54.35* D B' L D' U B F D2 U2 L D2 U' B' F R2 U R2 D U2 R2 F' L2 U
*00:41.73* B' F2 L2 B' F D B2 R2 D U B2 L2 D2 F L F2 L' R2 F R' D2 B2 F'
*00:50.38* U F' D U' F R2 B F D2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 F L D R2 F L R D2 L2
*00:39.85* U' B2 F R' D2 U' L R2 D' U' L2 R' B' U R D2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 L F
(*00:31.52*) R' B' U F' D' U2 L' R D L2 B F2 L' R' D U2 F2 R U' L R' U' L2
*00:55.85* B F R U2 R2 D' R2 B2 F U' F L' U B F' R D L R U2 B U2 L
*00:48.97* L2 R F R B L' B2 L2 D' U' B' F D' U' L' D' L' R B' U F L2 R
*00:42.85* L R' U' L2 R' D2 B' F' U2 F U B2 D L' R' B' F' R D' L' D B' F
*00:51.23* L R2 U B2 D L' R B2 D2 U2 L R B L2 D2 L' R2 B F D R D U2
(*01:04.44*) F' D U B2 D U' B' F D2 B' F' D L' U2 L2 R' D' U R F2 L2 B' F
*00:43.37* F' D U' L' B' D B F2 D U2 F U2 F2 D U' B' F L F R' B2 F' D
*00:41.07* L R B L2 R D' L' R2 U L2 R B2 F D2 U' R' U' L' R' B F' D' U'


----------



## Randomno (Sep 13, 2014)

primarycuber said:


> *round 53*
> race to sub 30
> 
> Average of 12: *46.97*
> ...



How can you have 1:04 and 0:31 in the same Ao12? Did you mess up PLL and have to start from mid-F2L or something?


----------



## Yellow Toad (Sep 14, 2014)

*Round 53*

Average: 37.74
39.94, 43.08, 30.97, 35.41, 41.96, 38.96, 42.30, 31.00, 39.90, 33.86, 44.38, 43.14


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 16, 2014)

*Round Fifty-Three Results*

*Round Fifty-Three​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler




No participants this week. ​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 16, 2014)

*Round 54 Scrambles*

*Round 54 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 9/22/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. U' B' D' B2 U' F L F L2 F' D B D2 B' F' U2 L' R' F D2 B2 F U'	
2. U B' U' F2 L F L R' B2 R2 B' F2 D' U' F2 U' B F' R' F2 L2 R2 U'	
3. U' B' D2 U' B L2 R' B2 L D' U' B F2 R' D2 U L D2 R D U B D2	
4. U' B D' U B' D2 B2 U' L2 R' B2 F D' U2 R B2 D U B' F' U' B' R	
5. D B2 L' R2 B F2 U R' B L' R2 B2 U L2 R' D2 U L' R2 B L F' U'	
6. R' B2 F' L2 U2 F' D' U B2 D' B2 F' U B' F L' R' F2 L F2 L' U' L2	
7. F' D U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 R U2 B L2 B2 F2 D2 B' L2 U' F	
8. L2 B R F L2 F2 R D U' L U R' D U2 B R D' R2 D' B2 F R U	
9. L F' L R' D2 L R F' L' R' U' L2 R B F D B' D R2 B2 F' L2 D	
10. B2 F2 D2 U2 B U' R F2 U' L2 U2 R F' L' R' D U' R B F L2 R U2	
11. D2 U L R2 D U' B' L2 D2 L R D' U L D2 B2 F' R2 F2 R D2 U' L	
12. B' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' L' U' B D2 L2 U2 L R' B D2 L R B2 D' U' F'


----------



## Randomno (Sep 18, 2014)

Seems fun, will probably try round 54 tomorrow.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 20, 2014)

Round 54
Race to sub-25
Average: 26.41
28.00, 28.12, 23.97, 22.40, 31.88, 26.83, (37.16), (21.56), 25.53, 24.11, 30.20, 23.06

Bah... I'll probably never get sub-25 unless I seriously practice. 37.xx was a dropped cube.


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 20, 2014)

Round 54: 30.11

Mean: 30.42
Average: 30.11
Best time: 27.01
Median: 29.46
Worst time: 36.95
Standard deviation: 2.82


Best average of 5: 28.27
3-7 - (27.01) (32.33) 28.86 27.74 28.22


Best average of 12: 30.11
1-12 - 28.44 32.02 (27.01) 32.33 28.86 27.74 28.22 (36.95) 29.88 29.03 30.30 34.23


----------



## Randomno (Sep 20, 2014)

Round 54: 40.51

Ao12: 40.51

Time List:
1. 50.02+ 
2. 40.61 
3. (29.41) 
4. (54.44) 
5. 43.80 
6. 45.05 
7. 39.91 
8. 34.74 
9. 46.83 
10. 34.66 
11. 37.87 
12. 31.59 

Best Ao5: 35.75 (8-12)

Time List:
1. 34.74 
2. (46.83) 
3. 34.66 
4. 37.87 
5. (31.59) 

Top 5 solves (average of 33.66):

1. 29.41
2. 31.59
3. 34.66
4. 34.74
5. 37.87

Got my PB, as well as my worst solve in months. Messed up the cross completely, ended up having it done by about 20 secs. Think I missed up the scramble a bit on the second solve. The average of my top 5 solves is better than my PB was before today...


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 20, 2014)

Round 54. Race to sub-30:

23.37, 41.39, 27.88, 27.62, 39.74, 34.86, 45.43, 27.43, 31.99, 31.08, 33.07, 24.56 ==> 31.96

I can't help feeling if I could just get a bit more consistent, I'd be there. 5 of those 12 were sub-30, but 2 were sup-40... :-(


----------



## Randomno (Sep 20, 2014)

bubbagrub said:


> Round 54. Race to sub-30:
> 
> 23.37, 41.39, 27.88, 27.62, 39.74, 34.86, 45.43, 27.43, 31.99, 31.08, 33.07, 24.56 ==> 31.96
> 
> I can't help feeling if I could just get a bit more consistent, I'd be there. 5 of those 12 were sub-30, but 2 were sup-40... :-(



Yeah, how'd you manage 23.xx and 45.xx solves in the same Ao12?


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 21, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Yeah, how'd you manage 23.xx and 45.xx solves in the same Ao12?


I'm trying to learn look ahead. Without it, my solves are about 30-35. When it goes well, I get sub 30 and very rarely sub 25. The sup 40s were when I messed up OLL (I'm also trying to learn more OLLs and I screwed up a case I thought I knew...). If I'd stuck with two look for those cases I'd have been all right, I guess...


----------



## TomTom (Sep 21, 2014)

Round 54: 31.51 not bad for about a week off
Mean: 31.231
best: 24.568 | worst: 35.067
31.76, 34.72, 30.58, 24.56, 25.71, 31.23, 32.00, 33.84, 34.86, 35.06, 30.70, 30..96


----------



## Yellow Toad (Sep 21, 2014)

*Round 54*

Average: 37.86
44.41, 42.97, 46.14, 26.71, 37.62, 34.02, 40.78, 41.37, 24.03, 32.63, 33.69, 44.42.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 23, 2014)

*Round Fifty-Four Results*

*Round Fifty-Four​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 23, 2014)

*Round 55 Scrambles*

*Round 55 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 9/29/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. D' R F2 D2 U' B' F L R2 U B2 U L' R F2 L' U' L' R2 B D2 R' B' 
2. L2 F' L R F U' B2 F' U2 F' L B' L R2 F' L D U R' D' R2 D2 U2 
3. R B' L2 R2 B' L' R F' R2 D U' L' R2 F D L2 R B F' R2 B2 F' R2 
4. D2 R B L R2 D' U' F L D U L2 R2 B' U F2 R2 U' B L R' B F2 
5. R B2 F2 D' U' L' D2 B' F' L2 R F' U2 R' F' R B D' F D2 U L2 B 
6. F2 U2 B U' F D' L' F' L D U2 B' F' L R' B' R D' U2 L R' U2 B' 
7. F' L R B' R2 D2 B2 F L' D2 U' B' D F2 U2 L F D B' U2 R2 U L2 
8. D' U' B F' R' D2 B2 R2 F' D2 U' B' U2 B D' B' F2 D U' F D' U' F2	
9. B L2 D' R2 B R2 B2 R2 F' D F U' F2 L B' F L2 D' B' F D L' D 
10. D2 F' R2 D2 U B2 L R B2 F2 L2 U' B2 F' D' R' B U2 R D' B L' R2 
11. R' F2 L2 U' B D2 U2 B F2 D' U' B D U2 B2 D B' R2 D B F D2 R' 
12. F' L' F' D2 U' B' L B L2 U L2 R2 D B' F U' L R2 F' D' F' U F


----------



## MM99 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Round 55*

Round 55: Race to sub 25 with ZZ
Realised I never graduated from here even though I can consistently average in the 19s in ao100s lol this was by no means a good average but it got the job done

23.04, DNF(25.80)LOL, 19.18, 18.81, 17.26, 18.83, 16.18, 18.32, 18.69, 17.06, 16.30, 23.95
Session Avg 19.14


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2014)

*Round:* 55
*Race to:* sub-25
*Event:* ZZ OH
*Times:* 35.84+, 29.57, 35.28, 30.68, 45.85, 33.15, 36.13, 23.81, 42.00, 29.65, 26.00, 20.24
*Average:* 32.21

I didn't warm up, which is why I started badly. First three were all Gc perms, which I absolutely hate for OH because the only alg I know for them is the standard RUF one. And I use my right hand. Dropped the cube and had to replan EOLine with the timer running on the fourth. Fifth had the only bad U perm, which I then failed, had to resolve half the F2L, and then had the same U perm again. Bad U perm on 6 too. 7 had two righty algs for LL again, plus a drop halfway through an alg. 8 was the first decent solve, and had an easy ZBLL. Failed EO and yet another Gc perm on the ninth. 10 was normal until the A perm, where my fingers mysteriously stopped working properly. 11 was normal, yay. 12 was easy F2L, WV, U perm.

tldr the worst average I've done for a long time, but I managed to save two seconds with the last two solves.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Sep 29, 2014)

*Round 55*

Average: 37.56
38.27, 28.75, 38.11, 33.55, 49.61, 47.52, 33.89, 40.15, 30.47, 42.33, 40.08, 31.27


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 30, 2014)

*Round Fifty-Five Results*

*Round Fifty-Five​*



MM99 graduates this week in the race for sub 25 in ZZ! Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 30, 2014)

*Round 56 Scrambles*

*Round 56 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 10/6/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. U' F L D2 B' F' D U2 L B2 R U2 L R B F D2 U R' U2 B2 F' D' 
2. B' F2 R' D' L B F2 U R2 U2 L2 D' U' R' B' F2 L2 R2 U R' B2 F L 
3. L' R2 D2 L R2 F' R2 U' L2 U R U R2 D2 F' L' R' B L' R B2 U2 R2 
4. D B2 D2 U L' R2 D' F R F2 D2 R B F2 U2 F' L2 R B' F L2 R' U' 
5. L R' D' U' F2 D2 U2 B D U' L R2 B F D B' L' B2 R' B L' B2 F' 
6. D2 U' R2 B F2 R D2 U R' B2 L F2 R B' F L R D U R' D2 U2 L 
7. R2 B L2 R' D U F U L2 R' D' U L' R D' F2 D' B' D2 U B' F' D' 
8. F L2 R D' U' R B D' F U2 R' D B F L2 R' B2 L2 D B2 F' D' U' 
9. D' U B F D F2 L2 R' B2 F D' U2 F' D L2 B' D2 U2 L' D' L' B' F 
10. L' R2 D' B F' D' U' F2 L' D2 F' U2 B2 D U2 L2 R2 B L R D R2 F' 
11. F2 L' B2 U2 B F' L2 R2 D' U R2 B F2 L D' L R2 D R2 F' L R' D 
12. R2 B' D2 R B' U R D' U F' R2 F2 L' B2 U' B' F' L U' R' F2 D B'


----------



## MM99 (Sep 30, 2014)

Um my average was like 19 something not 23 lol it doesn't really matter though


----------



## bubbagrub (Oct 4, 2014)

Round 56: Race to sub-30 (CFOP, Aolong mini):

Average: 28.48 (yayyyyy!!! Now let's see if I can do it next time).

Times: 28.433, 30.864, 25.134, 28.339, 28.271, 21.620, 35.169, 37.562, 30.117, 38.563, 24.017, 26.942


----------



## Yellow Toad (Oct 5, 2014)

*Round 56*

Average: 36.96
42.48, 35.70, 36.98, 44.22, 30.03, 32.61, 34.26, 38.63, 43.77, 34.73, 29.78, 40.39


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 6, 2014)

Race to Sub 30 (Roux) not my main method. Round 56
1:00.11,53.06,33.72,32.48,35.17,42.51,37.43,44.97,1:00.35,1:14.52,38.77,41.52
*Average: 44.76*


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 7, 2014)

*Round Fifty-Six results*

*Round Fifty-Six​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 7, 2014)

*Round 57 scrambles*

*Round 57 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 10/13/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. L2 R B2 L' U L2 U2 F R F2 L R U2 B' R' B' F' U L2 B2 L2 B2 R	
2. L2 R2 F' L R' U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D L2 F' D2 U2 L' R B' F' L R F2 R	
3. D' L B2 U' B2 D B' D U R' D' L2 U L R2 B U' L2 D F2 R D' L 
4. F2 U L B' F' L2 R2 B F L R2 D' U2 L R2 D' U' L R D2 B D2 U	
5. D' B2 L2 R D' B L D F' L' B F' U2 B F' D2 L' R' F' D U' B' F2	
6. F' D2 R2 B F2 L U' B' R' U2 B' F L2 F D2 L2 B2 R' D2 U2 L' R2 U2	
7. B' R B F2 D' L2 F2 L' U' F' L2 R D' U L2 R2 F2 L R F' D U' B' 
8. B F' L R F' D B2 F R' D U B2 F2 L2 R2 F R F L R' U' L' B' 
9. L2 R U' R B' F2 D' B F D' R2 B D' B2 F2 L' R B' D2 L' B' F' D2 
10. U' B L2 U' F D R D2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F D' U B2 L R B2 F' D U2 B 
11. D2 U' B' F D U B' F' U B R' D' U2 L B U' R D2 B2 D' U' R2 B 
12. D2 U2 R2 F R B L2 R U' L2 R' U' L2 D' L' R U B' F2 U2 B' L' D


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 8, 2014)

Race to Sub 30 (Roux) Round 57 
Avg; 46.46
1:08.45, 35.63, 42.88, 53.50, 32.65, 51.28, 51.50, 42.70, 51.26, 51.37, 31.54, 51.84


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'd like to participate in this, but I _really_ don't get how it works. Could someone just start from the beginning and explain it like I've never seen it before?


----------



## h2f (Oct 8, 2014)

Deathranger999 said:


> I'd like to participate in this, but I _really_ don't get how it works. Could someone just start from the beginning and explain it like I've never seen it before?



All rules are written in the first post of the thread.


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 8, 2014)

Race to sub 30 blue/green cross

avg of 12: 35.91

Time List:
1. (48.00) R U R' B F' L' R' D2 U2 L' D' U2 F D R' B2 F D2 U L2 R B' D 
2. 33.81 D2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 R' B R D U' B2 L' R U' F2 R2 B L R2 U2 L2 
3. 43.10 D' R' B2 F' L R' D2 U F2 D U F2 L' F L B2 F' D' F2 D U' F' U' 
4. 33.77 R U R' D2 U F2 L' B F2 R2 F' D L R2 D B' D' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 R' 
5. 29.40 L2 B D L2 U2 L' R B' U2 R' B' F U2 L2 R2 D' U' R F D' U B' R 
6. (27.44) L2 D' U' R D U L2 R2 U' B2 R F' R B' U2 L' B F D' F2 L2 U F2 
7. 29.00 L D F' U' L R' U' L B' R2 F2 L2 R' B' F' L R2 F R2 B2 F2 D' B2 
8. 31.12 L R D2 U' F D B D U2 B F D' U2 F2 U L' R2 D' U' F' R' F' R' 
9. 46.14 R' F L2 R B F R' B2 U2 B2 D2 U B' F L' D L2 D2 U' B F2 D B2 
10. 36.02 R2 B2 R2 D' R B2 F' L R F L R2 U' R2 D' U' F L R' B2 L' R' D 
11. 41.33 R2 B2 F2 R' D U2 L' R2 U' B U' F L' R' B2 L' R2 D2 U2 B' U R D 
12. 35.43 D' U L R2 D2 L2 R2 D' U F2 L' R D U' L2 R' F U2 R2 D2 L' R' D


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 8, 2014)

h2f said:


> All rules are written in the first post of the thread.



I know, but I just don't understand how it is works. And now I feel kinda stupid, but I just don't get it. :/


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 12, 2014)

Deathranger999 said:


> I know, but I just don't understand how it is works. And now I feel kinda stupid, but I just don't get it. :/



No don't feel stupid. Look, you join this race if you want to get sub 30 or sub 25. What you basically do is do an Average of 12 using the scrambles given and post the results. Since you want to get sub 30/25, you graduate when you get 3 sub 30/25 averages of 12 in a row which means you now average below 30/25


----------



## Yellow Toad (Oct 12, 2014)

*Round 57*

Average: 41.10
40.56, 44.79, 48.41, 30.70, 36.64, 31.53, 31.89, 40.22, 55.36, 47.34, 44.55, 45.05


----------



## bubbagrub (Oct 12, 2014)

Round 57 Race to sub-30:

23.221
24.542
27.517
30.431
26.510
28.370
30.536
32.617
(20.487)
(40.846)
28.745
25.895

Average = 27.838. Hurrah! Does that mean I go for sub-25 now...?


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh, I get it now. Thanks!


----------



## bubbagrub (Oct 12, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> you graduate when you get 3 sub 30/25 averages of 12 in a row which means you now average below 30/25



Oh! 3 in a row. OK. One more to go then...


----------



## tpt8899 (Oct 13, 2014)

First Avg of 12 with Roux... (Im 20 secondish with CFOP and decided to switch, so I decided to join in...)

I know there was supposed to be a DNF (Vid) but timer did not let me DNF

http://youtu.be/Me15MGBHfKQ

Tips appreciated! (I saw in the front page that I was allowed to "ask for tips")

Round 57 Race to sub-30: (speed)
Average = 1:13.424

(50.892)
1:21.827
1:19.293
57.549
1:29.361+
1:07.159
1:15.492
1:15.492
1:02.725
1:08.359+
1:44.528
1:08.425


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 14, 2014)

*Round Fifty-Seven Results*

*Round Fifty-Seven​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 14, 2014)

*Round 58 Scrambles*

*Round 58 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 10/20/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. L2 R B2 F' D' U2 R2 F R2 B2 L' R2 D' R' B' F R' F D' U L' B D' 
2. F2 L2 R2 B U' F2 L R B' F U B2 D L2 R2 B F' D2 F' L2 R D' L 
3. D2 U' B R F2 L' U' R' F2 L2 B L2 F2 L R U' B F' R B F2 R2 U2 
4. D U F2 D2 U2 F2 L' R' U' R2 U R' U' B' F2 U2 L' D2 R2 U' F2 L R2 
5. B D' L' D' U B' F D2 U B2 F L' R D2 U' R' D U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U' 
6. L' R2 B2 F2 D L R2 U L' R2 U2 B F2 D' U2 R U2 L' R D' F D B2 
7. B2 F' R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L R' B D B' L2 U' B2 F D' U F' L2 R B2 L' 
8. L' R2 D U2 B F' U B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B' F2 L R F U' L R F L2 R' 
9. B' D2 L2 B F2 U2 R' B R' F' D' R D U' L2 R2 D2 U B' D' R U' B2 
10. R' F D L R' U F' D2 U' L R' B' F' D U L B F' U' F' L' R' U' 
11. B D L' F R2 D' B L' R2 U2 L R2 D' U2 B2 F' U2 F R' D2 U L R' 
12. B' L D' U' L R' F2 U F2 D U L2 R D2 U L' R' U2 L2 D' R' B F


----------



## tpt8899 (Oct 14, 2014)

Erm... The date above i think is incorrect (It has already ended?)


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 14, 2014)

Race to Sub 30 Roux Average: 35.19

34.12, 41.33, 34.02, 42.79, 33.94, 28.34, 31.82, 29.37, 34.13, 33.37, 40.40, 39.37
Tooo Sub thirty's


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 15, 2014)

Round 58 (2H speed): 29.99

Mean: 29.66
Average: 29.99
Best time: 22.89
Median: 30.83
Worst time: 33.06
Standard deviation: 3.39


Best average of 5: 27.92
2-6 - (22.89) (32.84) 32.30 28.39 23.07


Best average of 12: 29.99
1-12 - 32.25 (22.89) 32.84 32.30 28.39 23.07 27.59 30.35 30.21 31.62 31.30 (33.06)

lol


----------



## RjFx2 (Oct 15, 2014)

Race to sub 25 - Round 58
Average: 24.505
Times: 27.934, (31.317), 22.517, 21.684, 28.251, 21.782, 26.150, 22.717, 27.084, 23.817, (19.934), 23.117


----------



## bubbagrub (Oct 15, 2014)

Race to sub-30, CFOP:

31.32, 32.50, 27.23, 29.97, 32.33, 24.87, 23.88, 24.44, 26.19, 33.19, 27.48, 27.87 ==> 28.42. 

Yaaaaay!


----------



## tpt8899 (Oct 17, 2014)

Race to sub-30 Speed/Roux

1-12 - 46.218 41.907 42.542 (1:02.547) 29.922 50.041 (29.687) 46.480 33.392 47.886 43.060 40.447 --> 42.189

Getting MUCH closer! Shaved off about 30 seconds since last week! Really happy about that!


Rubik's Cube Roux
Oct 17, 2014 4:32:02 PM - 4:45:17 PM

Mean: 42.844
Average: 42.189
Best time: 29.687
Median: 42.801
Worst time: 1:02.547
Standard deviation: 8.785


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 21, 2014)

*Round Fifty-Eight Results*

*Round Fifty-Eight​*


bubbagrub graduates this week in the race to sub 30! Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 21, 2014)

*Round 59 Scrambles*

*Round 59 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 10/27/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. B U R' U2 F L2 D B2 F' U' R2 D2 U' R B2 R B2 F D2 U F' L' R'	
2. U' L2 B F L2 D U2 L2 F' D U2 R B' L' R' B' L R2 D2 R' B2 F U	
3. D2 B2 F' L2 U L F' D2 L B2 F L' F2 L2 R D B F' L2 D' U' B L2	
4. L B2 F R' D2 B2 R' U B F2 L R D2 U' L2 F D F R' B F L' D2	
5. D' U B R D2 B2 F' U L' D2 L2 D' L R2 U B2 D2 U B' F' L' R2 F	
6. D L' R F' L' U2 L' D' U2 R B L R' U' B2 F2 D' U F R B2 F2 R'	
7. F' R U L R' F' L2 R2 D L' R2 F L' U F2 D' B2 L U L2 R' D' F'	
8. D' L' F2 L B2 R2 B R' B' F2 U B' L D' U' B F2 L R' B D' F' U	
9. R2 D2 U2 L D2 U' B' U2 L2 R2 B F' U' L B2 F L2 R2 B F L2 R D	
10. D U B2 L2 D R' F D U2 B D U' F' R B2 F R D2 F' R' B F2 U'	
11. B L2 B2 D U' L R' D' U2 L F D U2 R B2 F U B F D R' B2 D2	
12. L' D2 R D R' U R D2 R B F2 U2 L2 U' L2 R B F' D' R F R' D'


----------



## TomTom (Oct 21, 2014)

Race to Sub 30 CFOP OH (this is gonna be a joke) 
AVG: 68.72 first week doing it so not bad, i think


Spoiler



(112:87) LOL 
68.24
70.96
70.30
(47.38) PB 
76.34
57.50
74.15
60.82
69.86
53.86
85.18 (Z perm, haven't learned OH Z perm)


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 21, 2014)

Race to Sub 30 Round 59 Roux

Average : 37.99 Yay Sub 40

43.26, 40.46, 34.95, 41.11, 25.53, 33.00, 41.29, 42.07, 26.92, 40.15, 39.73, 40.24


----------



## bubbagrub (Oct 24, 2014)

Race to sub-25, round 59:

27.77, 29.94, 25.90, 35.22, 29.90, 25.71, 27.67, 28.55, 28.26, 23.22, 29.44, 29.82 ==> 28.30


----------



## notfeliks (Oct 25, 2014)

Race to sub 30
Average: 35.13
29.77, (26.67), 32.67, 32.08, 50.68, 41.26, (1:01.22), 32.80, 39.47, 33.08, 28.77, 30.67


----------



## tpt8899 (Oct 26, 2014)

Race to sub 30

Average: 33.33

Getting closer! 10 second jump from last week... Pretty good! SOOOO frustrated... Had a LSE B and C skip, and I didn't realize until like 1/2 seconds later (solve 1)... Grrrr... 4 30 second solves, but no sub-30s yet 

Generated By csTimer on 2014-10-26
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 30.11
worst: 45.94

mean of 3
current: 35.02 (σ = 4.44)
best: 30.85 (σ = 0.31)

avg of 5
current: 32.05 (σ = 0.88)
best: 31.30 (σ = 0.63)

avg of 12
current: 33.33 (σ = 3.96)
best: 33.33 (σ = 3.96)

Average: 33.33 (σ = 3.96)
Mean: 34.11

Time List:
1. 30.16 
2. 41.16
3. 31.71 
4. 30.11 
5. 32.71 
6. 45.94 
7. 30.63 
8. 30.72 
9. 31.20 
10. 40.11 
11. 31.98 
12. 32.96


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 28, 2014)

*Round Fifty-Nine Results*

*Round Fifty-Nine​*


Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 28, 2014)

*Round 60 Scrambles*

*Round 60 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 11/3/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. D' R' B2 F' L' U' L' R' D2 U' B2 F2 U2 B D2 L B' D2 B2 L' U2 B F2 
2. R B F U2 B' F' D' U L' R' D2 U' R' B' F U F L F2 L2 R2 B' U 
3. L R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U F' L R' B2 L' D2 U F2 L2 D' U2 L R D F U2 
4. L R B2 F U L2 R2 D2 U2 L R U2 R U L R2 B2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 U'	
5. B D' U2 L2 D2 B F2 R D U B2 L' R2 B U B' U L' R D2 L U R2 
6. L' F' R B2 D B' F R D' B F L R2 B2 F' D2 U' L' R D2 U2 B2 F2	
7. D U B F' D' U' L B F L R2 B2 D2 L B2 L' R' D2 L2 R F' R' U	
8. B' F' L' F' U2 L' R2 B' F' D' U2 R' B L U L B2 F' U2 B2 F2 D R	
9. F U2 B' U' L2 R' F' D B F' D' U' B2 F2 L R B2 F' L' R' U2 L R'	
10. B2 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 F L B U R D2 U2 F' D2 U L' B' F D B F R'	
11. B L' D2 R U L' R2 D2 U L' R' U2 F' U2 B2 L2 R' U2 F L2 R D L	
12. D2 U' F2 U L F D' F D U B2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F R F2 R2 B' D U2


----------



## imacubedude (Nov 1, 2014)

Sub-40! YAY!

RACE TO SUB 30 - ROUX/SPEED

Average: 39.14

1 32.54 
2 43.17 
3 DNF Off my an M move...	
4 33.66 
5 46.25 
6 37.81 
7 39.52 
8 38.08 
9 38.70
10 45.73 
11 35.98 
12 24.69 VERY easy first block (1 move...) which leads to a good solve for me!!!


----------



## RjFx2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Race to sub 25 - Round 60
Average: 23.857
Times: 24.517, 25.151, 23.267, 21.717, 26.351, 22.567, (30.165), (18.551), 26.051, 21.667, 26.601, 20.684


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 11, 2014)

*Round Sixty Results*

*Round Sixty​*



Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 11, 2014)

*Round 61 Scrambles*

*Round 61 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 11/17/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. L' R F' L D2 R B R B2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' B' F' L' B' D' R B F U2 
2. R D U R' B2 F' D2 U R' F2 D' U' B' D2 U F' U2 R' B D2 U2 B F 
3. F2 D U B2 R U R D U2 B' R2 D U F2 D' B F L' R F L' F2 R 
4. F' L2 D' L B' F' D2 U2 B' F L U B2 R' D U' B' D U2 B' L' D2 L 
5. B F2 L' D' U2 B' F' D' U2 R' B' U B2 U L' R B2 D' U' B L D F' 
6. R2 B F' U' B2 D2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 D U' L2 F D' U B L' U R2 F' L' 
7. D U B L2 R F D2 L' F L' R U2 B' D2 U' R D U L D2 U R D2 
8. D R' D L D B2 D L2 R F2 D2 U' L U F D2 U' R' D U' B2 F R2 
9. D U' B2 L2 U2 F2 D U2 B2 L F D L2 R2 B L2 U2 L R2 F L' D2 F 
10. B' L2 R U B2 L' B F2 D L R B F D B F2 L' B' R' D' B2 F2 R 
11. R D2 U' B' D U F D2 U2 F D' U2 R' B U B2 L U' B2 F L2 R' U 
12. B F2 L' R D' U' R F2 L' R' F2 R B2 U L2 B F' D2 F D B2 F' D'


----------



## RjFx2 (Nov 12, 2014)

Round 61
Average: 22.623
Times: (29.818), 25.118, 20.384, 28.384, 23.767, 17.851, 22.684, 21.483, 23.567, 20.384, 22.617, (16.951)
17 and 23 before it were pll skips, yes 16 wasn't. probably the least consistent Ao12 on this site, oh well. A counting 17 and 28.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 18, 2014)

*Round Sixty-One Results*

*Round Sixty-One​*


RjFx2 Graduates this week in the Race to sub 25!

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 18, 2014)

*Round 62 Scrambles*

*Round 62 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 12/01/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. D U2 B2 F2 L' U L' R' D U2 B' F2 D' U2 F' D' L B' L2 R D' U2 R' 
2. B' F L R' B' U R2 U' B' F' U2 B' D' L2 D F2 D' U L' R' F2 D2 F' 
3. D2 L B2 F2 L' R U2 B D' F2 L D B2 F' D' U L B' L B F' R2 D2 
4. D2 L2 F2 D' U2 F' R2 D2 U2 L' D' U' B F' D' U2 R D' B2 F' U2 F' U 
5. L2 D' U' F2 D' F2 R B2 F' U' B' F2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B L' R' D' U 
6. U F D B F D L2 R2 B' D R2 U2 B' D2 U F L U' R2 B D L2 R2 
7. U B F2 D L R D B U' B' F' L' R U2 R' D2 U' L' B' L R2 D' B 
8. L R2 D2 L U2 R2 D' R U2 R' B2 F' D U' B F2 L2 B F' U F2 U2 L2 
9. L' U L' R B2 U F' R2 B U F' L' U B2 F2 D2 R' F2 D' U L2 U L2 
10. U L' U R2 B2 D U L2 B F2 L' F2 U B2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 L' R2 U B 
11. D B' R' F' L R' D' U L2 R' D' U F D L R D' B' F L' R' B D' 
12. L' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B L2 R' U B F' D2 R D L' U R' U


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow, where is everybody? Why is no one racing? Well, I'll join up again with something. Maybe sub-25 Roux or sub-25 OH.

Round 62 (Roux)
Race to sub-25
Average: 26.23

Times: 25.14, (22.58), 22.68, 25.54, 27.93, 26.50, 25.20, 30.61, (32.50), 27.19, 27.63, 23.83

A lot better than I expected considering I haven't really practiced Roux seriously in a long time and I didn't have any sub-25 times in my warm up before the average.


----------



## h2f (Nov 19, 2014)

*Race to sub-30 Roux

avg of 12: 32.75*

Time List:
28.80, 29.10, 34.34, 36.28, (28.29), 39.03, (41.86), 29.69, 29.32, 32.33, 36.62, 32.00

Nice solves - many sub-30 and my best *Roux Ao5 : 30.74* [28.80, 29.10, 34.34, (36.28), (28.29)] Still 2look CMLL


----------



## willk1202 (Nov 24, 2014)

Race to Sub-30 (CFOP)

avg of 12: 31.08

time list: 30.65, 31.67, 27.14, 35.25, 28.65, 34.98, 31.80, (18.52), 31.26, 27.49, (41.15), 34.44

this average got a little interesting near the end, with DAT SUB-20 SINGLE THO and that terrible 41.15, but overall it was a pretty good average for me.


----------



## DaveyCow (Nov 25, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Wow, where is everybody? Why is no one racing?



I totally wanna be doing this but been to busy for the last month  I haven't forgotten!!!


----------



## Berd (Nov 25, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-25
avg of 12: *36.731*

Time List:
1. 31.151 D U2 B2 F2 L' U L' R' D U2 B' F2 D' U2 F' D' L B' L2 R D' U2 R' 
2. (29.687) B' F L R' B' U R2 U' B' F' U2 B' D' L2 D F2 D' U L' R' F2 D2 F' 
3. 43.184 D2 L B2 F2 L' R U2 B D' F2 L D B2 F' D' U L B' L B F' R2 D2 
4. 45.598 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 F' R2 D2 U2 L' D' U' B F' D' U2 R D' B2 F' U2 F' U 
5. 37.444 L2 D' U' F2 D' F2 R B2 F' U' B' F2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B L' R' D' U 
6. (50.442) U F D B F D L2 R2 B' D R2 U2 B' D2 U F L U' R2 B D L2 R2 
7. 32.158 U B F2 D L R D B U' B' F' L' R U2 R' D2 U' L' B' L R2 D' B 
8. 42.439 L R2 D2 L U2 R2 D' R U2 R' B2 F' D U' B F2 L2 B F' U F2 U2 L2 
9. 34.390 L' U L' R B2 U F' R2 B U F' L' U B2 F2 D2 R' F2 D' U L2 U L2 
10. 34.204 U L' U R2 B2 D U L2 B F2 L' F2 U B2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 L' R2 U B 
11. 32.020 D B' R' F' L R' D' U L2 R' D' U F D L R D' B' F L' R' B D' 
12. 34.720 L' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B L2 R' U B F' D2 R D L' U R' U

Not bad with roux


----------



## DaveyCow (Nov 29, 2014)

Round 62 race2 sub30: 30.39

Mean: 30.35
Average: 30.39
Best time: 26.59
Median: 30.43
Worst time: 33.70
Standard deviation: 1.77


Best average of 5: 29.19
5-9 - 27.92 29.82 29.83 (33.70) (26.59)


Best average of 12: 30.39
1-12 - 31.93 29.90 31.00 31.85 27.92 29.82 29.83 (33.70) (26.59) 30.76 30.12 30.73


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 3, 2014)

*Round Sixty-Two Results*

*Round Sixty-Two​*


Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 3, 2014)

*Round 63 Scrambles*

*Round 63 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 12/8/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. U2 B D' U B2 U' L' D2 F R2 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 L B2 L2 D2 U' L' R2 U2 
2. L R2 B' F L R2 U2 L B' F2 L F' D2 R' B2 D U' B2 F L' R' U2 R2 
3. R2 B' D2 B D U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F' R' B' D2 F2 R D L R B' D2 L' R2 
4. F D B' L D2 U2 B2 D2 U L' B' F2 D' U L2 D2 F' D' U R2 U2 L D2 
5. D2 U' F' R' D' U2 F' D' U' B2 F' L U2 B' F R D U L2 R2 U R D2 
6. L2 D2 F L' R' D U2 B2 F2 R' U2 L' R2 F' D B D2 F D U F' U' B' 
7. D U' B R2 D' F' L' R' B' L' U L' B F L R2 D U R' F2 L' D2 L' 
8. B' D' B2 F' D R' D2 R' F' D' F' L R' B F R' U' B2 F' D' U2 F' U 
9. R2 D' U2 B' U L2 B' L' R D2 U' R U2 B' D2 U2 L' R' D2 L2 R F2 L2 
10. B' D R' B2 U2 B R U' R2 U' L' F2 R2 B' L R D F2 U R2 F' L B' 
11. D L2 D' U' R' F R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 L B' F' U B2 F R2 D' B2 F D 
12. L' U2 L D2 L' R D' U' B L R F2 U' B2 L' R2 F' D U B' F' R' U'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 3, 2014)

Round 63 (Roux)
Race to sub-25
Average: 22.73
19.57, 19.74, 22.02, 26.93, (18.94), (30.19), 20.13, 21.69, 23.40, 26.05, 20.95, 26.82

Oh yeahh... today is a good cubing day. (Before this I also broke my PB Ao12 on CFOP finally.)


----------



## Randomno (Dec 3, 2014)

avg of 12: 28.206

Time List:
1. 29.294 
2. 25.705
3. 32.234
4. 25.829
5. (23.885)
6. 32.058
7. 26.257
8. 28.372
9. (34.882)
10. 30.467
11. 24.922
12. 26.917

Meh.

Race to sub 30 I guess.


----------



## h2f (Dec 5, 2014)

*Race to sub-30 Roux

avg of 12: 34.70*

Time List:
34.49, 32.36, 33.33, 35.47, 40.11, (29.11), 32.21, (43.60), 35.62, 37.84, 36.33, 29.23


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 9, 2014)

*Round Sixty-Three Results*

*Round Sixty-Three​*


Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 9, 2014)

*Round 64 Scrambles*

*Round 64 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 12/8/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. U2 B2 F L2 B F' D' R D F' D2 U2 B F2 R2 B' F L U B F R' B'
2. L D' U2 L' B' F' R2 F' D' U' B' D B2 L R' B' F L' B F' L' R U2	
3. R' D2 L R2 D' U2 L2 R' B F D' U' R' D B2 F2 R B2 L D' B2 L2 D	
4. L2 D' U F D U2 R' U2 B F U F' L2 B D U L2 R' D2 U B2 L2 D2	
5. U' B' F U L' B F U2 B' F D2 R2 F U2 B' L D' U F' R' F2 L2 B'	
6. B2 F L' R2 D F2 R B' F' D' F D L' D B R' U2 B2 R' F L' R2 B'	
7. U2 B2 F' R2 D U2 R' U2 B2 F L R D' U' R' B D' U2 L' R2 B D' U2	
8. B L R B' F' D' B2 D' U' L' R' D F2 L R2 D' B F L2 R B' L2 R	
9. R D U2 L R F2 L R2 B' U F2 L' R2 U F' L2 R' U2 B2 F D2 R' F2	
10. F' L' R' U2 L2 D U2 R2 F' L' F2 L' R D U' B2 R B F' L2 R2 D' R	
11. F' U2 L' R' F2 R U L D B' D B F2 R' U2 B L U R F' D R' U2	
12. L2 D U L' B' F U2 L R' D U R2 U R' B' F D2 L D' F2 L2 B' L


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 9, 2014)

I might as well give this a try...

Round 64, Race to sub-30

Average of 12: *30.57*

Times: 29.33, 27.86, 34.34, 33.99, 27.79, 25.93, (25.18), 33.08, (35.77), 28.37, 30.27, 34.70


----------



## h2f (Dec 9, 2014)

*Race to sub-30 Roux

avg of 12: 30.96*

Time List:
(20.88), 27.93, (35.75), 29.96, 33.82, 31.87, 29.29, 30.41, 31.51, 32.92, 33.07, 28.85


----------



## grel1234 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Race to Sub-25 CFOP [Round 64]*
Average of 12: 29.77
Times:
1. 24.58
2. 26.33
3. 34.96
4. _37.13_
5. 25.37
6. 30.66
7. 30.86
8. _21.83_
9. 35.12
10. 30.24
11. 30.34
12. 28.64


Messed up too many times in general.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 10, 2014)

Round 64 (Roux)
Race to sub-25
Average: 24.52
26.24, 24.20, (27.78), 23.78, 24.44, 26.19, 23.88, (18.15), 22.62, 23.60, 24.76, 25.46

That was worse than I thought it would be. Well, I mostly practiced CFOP today so I guess it figures.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 16, 2014)

*Round Sixty-Four Results*

*Round Sixty-Four​*



Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 16, 2014)

*Round 65 Scrambles*

*Round 65 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 12/22/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. U F' L R B' D2 U2 L R' B2 D' U L2 D' U L' B2 F D2 U' F' R2 B	
2. F' R2 D F2 D L' U' B' D U L2 R F2 R2 B' L' D2 B2 F' D L D' F	
3. L' R' D' U F R F2 L' B' F R2 B' F' R U' L B' L B' L' B2 L2 R'	
4. F2 U F2 L2 R U2 L U2 L' U2 B' F2 R2 D B2 F2 L R' D' L F2 L' B'	
5. D' B2 U' L R' B' L R' D2 L' B2 R' U' F' L' B R B2 F' D R D U'	
6. R D2 U2 R' U F2 R B' D' F2 D' L2 R' B2 F2 L' R D R2 D2 F2 D' F'	
7. L2 D B F' U L' B' U2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 B F2 D L2 R' U B U R B2	
8. D' U' B' D2 L2 R2 D2 R' F' D U2 B F2 R D' F2 R2 B' U' L' R F' D2	
9. L2 B F' U' F2 U2 B F' L' R' B' F D' U B2 D' B2 L2 D' R D2 U2 R2 
10. L R' B' F' R2 B L R2 D2 F2 L' F' L' R F' U L' R U' B' F L R' 
11. L' B R' B2 L2 B' F L R2 B' L2 U2 L' B D2 B F' L' D R2 D F' D' 
12. B2 D' B' F2 L' D' L2 R2 F2 L2 F R' B' L' R' D U2 L' R B' F' L' F


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 16, 2014)

Round 65, Race to sub-30

*Average of 12: 28.26*

Times: 31.32, 25.32, 26.18, (23.89), 28.69, 28.81, 27.05, (36.43), 28.95, 34.58, 26.09, 25.62


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 16, 2014)

Round 65 (Roux)
Race to sub-25
Average: 24.28
27.08, 24.39, (19.10), 22.17, 26.27, 28.71, 23.09, 22.41, 21.77, 23.44, 23.51, (29.58)

Haven't practiced that much in the last week so wasn't expecting anything great. At least I passed.


----------



## h2f (Dec 18, 2014)

*Race to sub30 (Roux)

avg of 12: 33.19*

Time List:
28.05, (41.71), 39.66, 32.79, 37.80, 34.78, 30.51, 33.66, 27.55, (27.27), 30.56, 36.55


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 20, 2014)

Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 34.04

29.30, 36.14, (48.23), (27.44), 32.42, 31.47, 34.91, 38.02, 30.31, 36.54, 41.79, 29.50


----------



## RjFx2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Race to Sub-30 CN
*Average: 30.110*
Times: 42.051{G}, 35.034{R}, 19.734{W}, 31.667{G}, 24.451{W}, 36.935{R}, 21.549{W}, 28.335{Y}, 43.984{B}, 20.884{W}, 26.850{Y}, 33.351{Y}

No orange solves, and lots of W/Y's. I'll work on that, but there were lots of good cases for white.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 23, 2014)

*Round Sixty-Five Results*

*Round Sixty-Five​*


Congratulations sneakleyfox who graduates Race to sub 25 Roux!
Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 23, 2014)

*Round 66 Scrambles*

*Round 66 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 12/29/2014*​
*Scrambles*
1. D' U' L' D' B F R2 D2 F2 D U2 R2 D U' L2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 F2 D U2 
2. F2 D L R F D' U' R' D2 U2 L F' L2 R B' L D' B2 F' L B F2 R 
3. D' R2 B L' B2 F' U' L B F2 R U2 F2 L' B' F2 R U' B2 D B U2 R'	
4. L R D L' R' F2 R D U L F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 F L' D' L D' U2 B F2	
5. B' L' R' D' U' R2 D2 U' L' R' D2 B' F2 U2 B F2 U' B' D R U' B U2	
6. U R' B' D2 R B' D R2 B' L R' B D' R D B2 F' L' B2 D U B2 R 
7. F' D' U' R' B' L2 R' U B D U' F2 L2 F2 D' U2 R D U2 B F2 R' B' 
8. F' D' B' D2 U L R' F2 D R' D U B L' R D2 B2 U L' B L B' D2 
9. R F2 L' R U' B' F' R' F R2 D2 L R F' L' R2 D U B' F' D2 L R' 
10. B2 F2 D' L F L' R2 B' L' R D' R D2 U' R B F' L2 F R2 D U' L2 
11. B' F' U L2 R2 B2 L' F' U L' U' L' F' U2 B2 F2 L U' L R F D' L' 
12. L2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 B L D U' L' R' B L' B2 R' B2 F2 L' F L2 B2


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 23, 2014)

Round 66, race to sub-30

*Average: 29.84*

Times: 31.15, 34.08, 26.12, 25.86, 29.71, 26.97, 31.14, 31.33, 34.54, 27.47, (35.23), (25.73)

Close, but made it. One more to go.


----------



## RjFx2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Round 66
Race to Sub-30 CN
*Average: 24.144*
Times: 22.817{Y}, (30.317{G}), (21.867{Y}), 29.768{O}, 22.334{R}, 24.851{O}, 24.951{G}, 22.617{G}, 24.117{Y}, 22.819{W}, 22.866{R}, 24.301{Y}
It's surprising how easy it is for me to become CN, fun!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 25, 2014)

First time here
Race to sub30 OH not too shabby
time	ao5	ao12
1	30.83	-	-
2	43.24	-	-
3	33.15	-	-
4	31.75	-	-
5	30.29	31.91	-
6	22.42	31.73	-
7	28.68	30.24	-
8	33.91	30.24	-
9	26.60	28.53	-
10	34.05	29.73	-
11	28.14	30.24	-
12	29.51	30.52	30.69
solve: 12/12
mean: 31.05


----------



## h2f (Dec 26, 2014)

*Race to sub-30, Roux 

Avg of 12: 29.92
*

Time List:
(27.14), 27.57, (34.28), 31.99, 28.35, 28.79, 27.68, 32.73, 31.29, 31.99, 30.07, 28.74


----------



## Berd (Dec 26, 2014)

Race to Sub 30 Roux.

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-26
avg of 12: *32.681*

Time List:
33.468, 33.024, 35.601, 30.930, 31.133, 30.470+, 31.384, 34.596, 31.137, (23.344), (38.678), 35.063


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 28, 2014)

Round 66 2H: 28.48


Mean: 28.30
Average: 28.48
Best time: 23.85
Median: 28.36
Worst time: 30.90
Standard deviation: 2.06


Best average of 5: 26.60
2-6 - 26.50 27.45 25.84 (23.85) (30.90)


Best average of 12: 28.48
1-12 - 28.17 26.50 27.45 25.84 (23.85) (30.90) 30.57 28.54 29.35 30.09 30.42 27.91

I'm totz happy with this


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 30, 2014)

*Round Sixty-Six Results*

*Round Sixty-Six​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 30, 2014)

*Round 67 Scrambles*

*Round 67 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 1/5/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. R B' D' U' R B2 U' B' F' D' U R B' D' R2 D2 B2 R' D' U L' R2 F2	
2. U L' R2 B' F' D L2 R2 F2 D' R' D2 U R' F R' B2 D' U' F2 R' F2 L' 
3. F2 L2 D U2 F L2 R F' L' R2 D' U F2 L R' F' L' D U L U2 B' F 
4. F' D2 L' R' D' B2 D B2 L' R' F' D' U' L D2 U2 L' R' B F L' F2 U' 
5. L U R2 D U L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F' D B' L' R' B2 D U' F' D2 U R' 
6. D' U R' D U2 B2 F R B' D' U R B2 L' R F R B U B F2 R2 F2 
7. D U' B L' U B2 F R2 U L D2 L' R' D' L D' F2 D B' F' D2 L R 
8. L' R2 D2 L2 R' B' L B' D2 B2 U2 F' U2 B L' U2 F' D' L' R' B' F' D 
9. L2 F R2 D' F' L' F2 L' R2 D' R B2 D U' R U B U2 R' D' U2 R' U2 
10. L B' D' F L2 R2 B2 F2 R' B F L2 D' F2 D' U' B L D' U' B2 F2 R' 
11. L' F2 R' B D' U' F2 L R' D2 U' L D' U' R' F2 D2 U' R2 B F L' U'	
12. U L B' F' D B D' U' L2 R2 F D U2 F D2 L' R2 B' F' L' D' B2 F'


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 30, 2014)

Round 67, race to sub-30

*Average: 29.73*

Times: 29.82, 28.05, 28.12, 35.22, (23.50), 28.04, 31.49, 28.22, 28.32, (44.14), 25.89, 34.12

Made it, but I still won't be comfortable calling myself sub-30 until I've got that average of 100.
Edit: Never mind that last statement. Just got a 29.69 Mo100, so I'm happy to graduate.


----------



## memot68 (Dec 30, 2014)

ao 5:22.42
25.46, 21.35, 23.96, 26.07, 22.69, 21.33, 21.10, 21.11, 21.23, 24.11, 21.86, 18.81


----------



## Berd (Dec 30, 2014)

Sub 30 Roux!

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-30
avg of 12: *29.474*

Time List:
24.487, 26.763, 30.880, 28.151, 25.049, (23.894), 29.813, 34.010, 32.356, 29.923, (35.293), 33.307


----------



## h2f (Jan 4, 2015)

*Race to sub-30 Roux

avg of 12: 31.10*

Time List:
29.76, 34.44, 29.69, 30.63, 27.84, (25.26), (36.87), 27.23, 34.55, 32.21, 33.89, 30.79


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 4, 2015)

Round *67* sub 30 *Roux*

34.60 27.83 30.41 33.91 30.48 32.54 29.17 28.70 (22.59) (46.20) 37.15 28.56 = *31.34* // Yeah baby.. and a 46 after a 22


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 4, 2015)

Round 67, race so sub-25

*Average: 27.23*

Times: 28.86, 24.43, (29.53), 26.83, 26.36, (23.21), 26.39, 28.14, 26.58, 27.32, 23.51, 27.80

Not very happy with this, I tend to get really inconsistent times.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 6, 2015)

*Round Sixty-Seven Results*

*Round Sixty-Seven​*



AlphaSheep graduates in the Race to Sub 30 this week! Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 6, 2015)

*Round 68 Scrambles*

*Round 68 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 1/12/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. L D U' R D2 U F D L2 B R' U R U' L R U L D' R2 F' D2 B' 
2. R' D L R2 D U R2 B F' D2 U' F' R' D2 U' L R B2 L R' B2 R' U' 
3. B' F2 R B' F D2 U2 F' D' U' L2 B2 F2 D U B2 L R2 U L' B F U 
4. R2 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F' R2 U B2 D L' R' D U L D U' F' 
5. L2 B L' D L2 D U2 L U' L R' D U2 L2 R2 B F' L' B' F R' D2 U' 
6. U2 R' B D2 B' F2 D' F L R' U' F' R D L R B F' L' R D U L' 
7. U L R B2 R' F R' B2 U2 L D2 L2 R D R D F' R B R2 B' F U' 
8. U2 L2 B2 L' R D' U' L2 R U R2 B F2 D U2 B2 F2 L' U' B' U2 R2 D 
9. U F' R F U' B R D U L2 R U F2 L2 R' B2 F R' D' F' L' B R2 
10. F2 D L2 D U' L2 D U2 L R2 D2 R' D F R' U L2 D' U' L' B2 D2 U2 
11. B F U L2 F' U' R U' R B L R2 D2 L R' D2 B F D' F U L2 R	
12. L2 D U2 B2 D2 R' F D2 U' L' D2 U2 B L' B' F D' U2 L R' D2 U L2


----------



## PBCubing (Jan 10, 2015)

Round 68
Race To Sub-30, Speed

1. 29.19	L D U' R D2 U F D L2 B R' U R U' L R U L D' R2 F' D2 B'	
2. 39.73	R' D L R2 D U R2 B F' D2 U' F' R' D2 U' L R B2 L R' B2 R' U'	
3. 35.68	B' F2 R B' F D2 U2 F' D' U' L2 B2 F2 D U B2 L R2 U L' B F U	
4. DNF(28.84)	R2 D2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 F' R2 U B2 D L' R' D U L D U' F'	
5. 39.25	L2 B L' D L2 D U2 L U' L R' D U2 L2 R2 B F' L' B' F R' D2 U'	
6. 29.24	U2 R' B D2 B' F2 D' F L R' U' F' R D L R B F' L' R D U L'	
7. 27.56	U L R B2 R' F R' B2 U2 L D2 L2 R D R D F' R B R2 B' F U'	
8. 36.76	U2 L2 B2 L' R D' U' L2 R U R2 B F2 D U2 B2 F2 L' U' B' U2 R2 D	
9. 34.92	U F' R F U' B R D U L2 R U F2 L2 R' B2 F R' D' F' L' B R2	
10. 32.40	F2 D L2 D U' L2 D U2 L R2 D2 R' D F R' U L2 D' U' L' B2 D2 U2	
11. 33.43	B F U L2 F' U' R U' R B L R2 D2 L R' D2 B F D' F U L2 R	
12. 35.69	L2 D U2 B2 D2 R' F D2 U' L' D2 U2 B L' B' F D' U2 L R' D2 U L2

ao12: 33.90
best ao5: 31.85
best ao3: 30.85

ao12:


----------



## Berd (Jan 10, 2015)

Sub 30 Roux:

Best average of 12: 32.57
1-12 - 27.27 36.15 34.01 (23.43) 35.15 35.45 37.03 (42.10) 33.27 33.31 28.95 25.11

:/


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Round 68 (OH)
Race to sub-25
Average: 25.50
26.33, 29.61, (18.84), 24.13, 22.73, 24.51, 27.94, 28.10, 24.45, 19.17, 28.00, (31.71)

Wow, I'm actually really surprised it's this good considering I haven't really practiced OH in forever. But maybe I'm faster at 2H now and my look ahead is better? Because my LL algs felt really unfamiliar with OH.


----------



## dannah (Jan 11, 2015)

12:	00:30.18	x
11:	00:26.62	x
10:	00:28.38	x
9:	00:30.38	x
8:	00:30.37	x
7:	00:27.80	x
6:	00:29.60	x
5:	00:28.38	x
4:	00:26.88	x
3:	00:33.36	x
2:	00:29.99	x
1:	00:27.80	x
sub 30 at least


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 12, 2015)

@dannah: if you use any other timer than cubetimer.com, it will calculate the avg. for you (or Brian). You could try qqtimer or cstimer.


----------



## h2f (Jan 13, 2015)

*Race to sub-30, Roux

avg of 12: 34.90*

Time List:
32.67, 37.48, 39.69, 36.10, 33.54, 34.64, (25.64), 38.95, (43.22), 30.15, 35.58, 30.21


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 19, 2015)

Round 68: 29.82

Mean: 29.83
Average: 29.82
Best time: 25.10
Median: 29.72
Worst time: 34.58
Standard deviation: 2.49


Best average of 5: 27.95
2-6 - 28.67 (25.10) (29.67) 26.45 28.72


Best average of 12: 29.82
1-12 - 32.58 28.67 (25.10) 29.67 26.45 28.72 29.76 29.16 (34.58) 30.09 32.42 30.71


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 20, 2015)

*Round Sixty-Eight Results*

*Round Sixty-Eight​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 20, 2015)

*Round 69 Scrambles*

*Round 69 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 1/19/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. F U' F' R B' L' U' F L B' D B2 F' R2 D' U2 B F' L' D U F R2	
2. D' U2 F U' B2 D' B' L2 D2 U' L' R D' R F2 L' B2 D U R' F' U2 F'	
3. B2 F L' B' D U2 R' D' B2 D' F L2 D2 B2 F' R D' B' F L2 R' B' L	
4. B2 F D L R2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 L F D' U2 R' D U B2 U' L D2 R2 D2	
5. B' F U B' F2 L2 D2 R' B' D U F' L B2 F' L D U' B' U2 L' R2 F' 
6. R B' D U L R2 F D B2 F' R' D2 U F' U F2 L2 R' D2 U B' D R2 
7. B' F U2 R' U L' R D2 F U2 B' D U B2 F2 L' F2 U R' B2 R U B2 
8. D U2 F2 D2 L2 R2 U B2 L R D L2 R' D' B F D L F2 D2 U2 R' D'
9. F' D' L' U2 R' B2 D2 U' L' D' B' F2 D' L' B2 F' L2 R B' F D' B' U2 
10. R F D U' F D B L2 R2 B' D2 U' B2 F' R D' U L R U2 R' D' F' 
11. D' R2 D U' B F L F' R' D L2 U2 L2 D' U' F2 U' L' R F2 L' F R 
12. R' B2 F2 D B2 R B' D2 R2 B F' U' L2 U B U' F U2 B2 L2 R B2 D'


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 1, 2015)

Generated by CSTimer on 1/2/2015 Ao5: 26.153 ao12: 30.358(so close to sub 30. Oh well I can try again) Times: 36.734, 24.954, 26.704, (23.883), 26.800, (37.253), 28.294, 36.925, 29.913, 29.691, 29.847, 33.715.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 1, 2015)

*Ao5: 25.668, ao12: 28.475*

Generates by CSTimer 1/2/2015 ao5 times list: 26.896, (20.676), (50.749), 24.890, 25.187. If I hadn't got that 50 it could have been sub 24 average. Oh well. ao12 times list: 26.836, 26.145, 26.172, 28.392, 28.549, (37.518), 34.191, 25.184, (25.01), 30.581, 28.542, 30.158. Ao50: 31.133 ao100: 31.433.


----------



## TraciAG (Feb 3, 2015)

*Race to sub-25*

avg of 12: 24.67

Time List:
1. 24.33 
2. (30.50) 
3. (21.00) 
4. 25.87 
5. 23.09 
6. 21.43 
7. 24.09 
8. 26.20 
9. 27.70 
10. 27.33 
11. 24.05 
12. 22.62


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 9, 2015)

*Round Sixty-Nine Results*

*Round Sixty-Nine​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 9, 2015)

*Round 70 Scrambles*

*Round 70 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 2/16/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. L' B R2 D B2 D2 U2 B2 F D' R D U2 F2 D2 U L' R D F L2 R' U' L R2 D U B2 D2 U'	
2. D U2 L F U B' F2 D' U' L R' F' L2 B' F' D2 R2 F2 D' U2 B R B F' D R B' F L2 D	
3. L2 R B F' U2 L2 R2 D2 F' L' U B2 F R' D2 U2 L F' D2 R2 B' L B U' F' D2 U L' D' U2	
4. B F' U' L2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 D' B F2 U2 L B' F2 L2 R' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R D2 L F2 D' R' D'	
5. F' D2 R F' U R D' B2 F2 U B2 L' F L B' D' U2 R' D' F' U2 F L2 F2 L' D' R2 F D2 F'	
6. D' L D' L R D' L R B2 U2 B2 R' D2 U2 B2 F R B2 F2 L' R' B D' B' R' F L B F' U	
7. F L U L' R2 D' U2 F2 D R B U' F2 U2 L2 D U2 L B U' L D' U B' F2 U' B F2 L D'	
8. D' U L R2 U L2 D2 U' B F D2 U L' U2 B2 L2 R D2 L' R U2 F2 U2 B F2 L U B2 R' U'	
9. R' D' U2 L' R F' U F2 D2 L R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' B' R2 B R' D U L R U2 B2 L2 R B' F2	
10. D2 U' L2 U2 L2 U2 F' L R D F U F' D F U' L' U2 F' D' U R B2 F R2 B2 L' R B F	
11. L2 R2 B2 D U F' L R' B F R' F2 D R' F D' U' B2 D U' B2 L U L2 D2 R B2 F D' B	
12. R' B2 L2 R' B2 D' U L2 R' D2 F L2 B2 F' U B2 L R B2 D U2 R2 B F2 L2 U2 R U' B U2


----------



## abomb2o11 (Feb 9, 2015)

do we just submit times here? has the race already been won?


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 9, 2015)

OH CFOP:

Ao12 - 44.67

47.45, 41.77, 48.64, 45.36, 43.66, 33.38, 42.55, 46.30, 44.29, 44.02, 42.62, 49.69


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 9, 2015)

Race to sub 30 generated by CStimer average 29.04 times:29.26, (32.97), 26.92, 29.54, 26.98, 28.56, 31.01, 26.85, 31.16, 29.32, (26.15), 30.78. Sub 30 yey!


----------



## Berd (Feb 9, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-9
avg of 12: *27.40*

Time List:
(32.85), (22.39), 32.57, 25.94, 26.37, 29.71, 24.34, 30.98, 25.28, 24.17, 30.56, 24.12

WOOOOOOOO!

(roux)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 10, 2015)

abomb2011 yes submit your times here and yes the race has been won but you can win too. See the opening post of this thread for the list of winners.


----------



## abomb2o11 (Feb 10, 2015)

Brian Kremer said:


> abomb2011 yes submit your times here and yes the race has been won but you can win too. See the opening post of this thread for the list of winners.



Am I allowed to use my transparent cube even though its against WCA regulations (its all I have...)?


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 10, 2015)

Non-white cross. Color neutral training. You can tell which ones were yellow hah
avg of 12: 27.14

Time List:
1. 24.68 L' B R2 D B2 D2 U2 B2 F D' R D U2 F2 D2 U L' R D F L2 R' U' L R2 D U B2 D2 U' 
2. 30.67 D U2 L F U B' F2 D' U' L R' F' L2 B' F' D2 R2 F2 D' U2 B R B F' D R B' F L2 D 
3. (18.56) L2 R B F' U2 L2 R2 D2 F' L' U B2 F R' D2 U2 L F' D2 R2 B' L B U' F' D2 U L' D' U2 
4. 27.56 B F' U' L2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 D' B F2 U2 L B' F2 L2 R' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R D2 L F2 D' R' D' 
5. 20.42 F' D2 R F' U R D' B2 F2 U B2 L' F L B' D' U2 R' D' F' U2 F L2 F2 L' D' R2 F D2 F' 
6. 33.86 D' L D' L R D' L R B2 U2 B2 R' D2 U2 B2 F R B2 F2 L' R' B D' B' R' F L B F' U 
7. 24.22 F L U L' R2 D' U2 F2 D R B U' F2 U2 L2 D U2 L B U' L D' U B' F2 U' B F2 L D' 
8. 19.28 D' U L R2 U L2 D2 U' B F D2 U L' U2 B2 L2 R D2 L' R U2 F2 U2 B F2 L U B2 R' U' 
9. 21.84 R' D' U2 L' R F' U F2 D2 L R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' B' R2 B R' D U L R U2 B2 L2 R B' F2 
10. 28.90 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 U2 F' L R D F U F' D F U' L' U2 F' D' U R B2 F R2 B2 L' R B F 
11. 39.98 L2 R2 B2 D U F' L R' B F R' F2 D R' F D' U' B2 D U' B2 L U L2 D2 R B2 F D' B 
12. (50.63) R' B2 L2 R' B2 D' U L2 R' D2 F L2 B2 F' U B2 L R B2 D U2 R2 B F2 L2 U2 R U' B U2


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 13, 2015)

abomb2o11 said:


> Am I allowed to use my transparent cube even though its against WCA regulations (its all I have...)?



Ok but ? Are you saving for a legal cube or what?


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 17, 2015)

*Round Seventy Results*

*Round Seventy​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​



Recap


Spoiler



[video=youtube_share;aACKzkq71CY]http://youtu.be/aACKzkq71CY[/video]


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 17, 2015)

*Round 71 Scrambles*

*Round 71 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 2/23/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. U L2 R' D' U R B' F D' U2 L F D U' L2 F' L2 R2 D' U' R B2 R2	
2. B2 F' D' L2 B2 F D F D2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' L B2 F2 L' B D' F' D R'	
3. L' D L2 U2 L' D L2 U2 B' F L' R B2 D2 U R D' L2 D2 U2 F2 R F2	
4. D' U L2 R D' F2 D' B' F D2 L D' B' F U2 L2 R2 B2 F D2 B2 D2 L2	
5. B L R' U' L2 B R B R F' L2 R' B F2 R2 F D B2 L' R' F U2 L2	
6. B' D2 U2 B' F2 L' R B2 L2 R D' L2 R2 B F' R' D' F L B F D2 B	
7. U' R2 B2 L' B2 F' R' U' F2 U L2 R B2 F2 L2 R2 U' B' R2 U2 R D' U2	
8. U F2 L R2 D' U' B U2 R' D U F' U' R' F' L' D U' B' F R F D2	
9. D F D U2 B' F2 U B F2 D2 U R2 D L2 F' L2 B2 D2 U' F2 R' D2 F'	
10. L2 R B L2 R' U' B L2 B2 F' D B2 U2 L2 R' U' R' B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B' 
11. L R D2 R2 U2 B L B2 L2 R2 B F' L2 R' D2 U2 L R U L' D' U' R 
12. L' R' D2 U2 R' D L D' B L R2 B' F2 R D' U' L D' U L' D2 U F


----------



## AlphaSheep (Feb 19, 2015)

Round 71, Race to sub-25

*Average: 25.33*

Times: 24.17, 25.12, 23.91, 29.87, 25.49, 25.44, 24.30, 24.24, (33.56), 27.81, 22.97, (22.83)

I decided to just give this a try again. Honestly, I really didn't expect to get so close so soon (I beat my PB).


----------



## chronondecay (Feb 22, 2015)

Round 71, Race to sub-25
3x3 Speed (CFOP, 3LLL)

*Ao12: 31.82*
28.93 32.06 27.04 36.11 (26.58) 29.76 29.90 35.41 34.52 32.60 (59.22) 31.85

Skipped PLL on scrambles #1 and #3, but messed up G-perm real bad on #11...

Many thanks to Brian for organising this!


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 22, 2015)

CFOP OH:

* Average of 12: 38.94*
1-12 - 35.46 (46.75) 35.89 34.98 36.69 36.40 41.95 (30.70) 39.10 42.56 46.12 40.25

1. 35.46 U L2 R' D' U R B' F D' U2 L F D U' L2 F' L2 R2 D' U' R B2 R2
2. 46.75 B2 F' D' L2 B2 F D F D2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' L B2 F2 L' B D' F' D R'
3. 35.89 L' D L2 U2 L' D L2 U2 B' F L' R B2 D2 U R D' L2 D2 U2 F2 R F2
4. 34.98 D' U L2 R D' F2 D' B' F D2 L D' B' F U2 L2 R2 B2 F D2 B2 D2 L2
5. 36.69 B L R' U' L2 B R B R F' L2 R' B F2 R2 F D B2 L' R' F U2 L2
6. 36.40 B' D2 U2 B' F2 L' R B2 L2 R D' L2 R2 B F' R' D' F L B F D2 B
7. 41.95 U' R2 B2 L' B2 F' R' U' F2 U L2 R B2 F2 L2 R2 U' B' R2 U2 R D' U2
8. 30.70 U F2 L R2 D' U' B U2 R' D U F' U' R' F' L' D U' B' F R F D2
9. 39.10 D F D U2 B' F2 U B F2 D2 U R2 D L2 F' L2 B2 D2 U' F2 R' D2 F'
10. 42.56 L2 R B L2 R' U' B L2 B2 F' D B2 U2 L2 R' U' R' B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B'
11. 46.12 L R D2 R2 U2 B L B2 L2 R2 B F' L2 R' D2 U2 L R U L' D' U' R
12. 40.25 L' R' D2 U2 R' D L D' B L R2 B' F2 R D' U' L D' U L' D2 U F


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 22, 2015)

Round 71 (OH)
Race to sub-25
Average: 23.47
21.89, 21.91, 25.81, (28.13), 22.42, 27.34, 21.04, 21.49, (19.80), 25.86, 26.13, 20.81

My right index finger joint is achey (since yesterday). I figured it was a good time to start practicing OH again. New PB Ao5 (21.65)!


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 23, 2015)

Round 71 (2H): 28.88

...Now if I could only find time to do this every week I might actually graduate! 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 22.97
worst time: 33.93

current avg5: 28.41 (σ = 1.64)
best avg5: 26.48 (σ = 2.63)

current avg12: 28.88 (σ = 2.97)
best avg12: 28.88 (σ = 2.97)

session avg: 28.88 (σ = 2.97)
session mean: 28.81

Times: 25.25, 31.40, 33.93, 32.58, 28.81,23.81, 29.06, 29.72, 22.97, 26.57,32.65, 28.93


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 24, 2015)

*Round Seventy-One Results*

*Round Seventy-One​*


DaveyCow graduates this week in the race to sub 30! Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​



Summary


Spoiler



[video=youtube_share;86ys0h3KAB8]http://youtu.be/86ys0h3KAB8[/video]


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 24, 2015)

*Round 72 Scrambles*

*Round 72 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 3/2/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. B F U' B L D R' B F' D2 B' F U L2 F' L' U F D' U2 B2 R B2	
2. U' B U2 L' D' U' F2 L' B U F2 R2 B' D U' B' F U B2 F2 R F2 L2	
3. B F U' F2 D2 L' D' R F L2 B F D U' R' F2 R2 F L2 F' L D2 B2	
4. D2 U' L2 R' F D2 U2 L2 B F' U2 L2 R2 D U L B2 F' U2 B' R2 U F'	
5. L2 R B2 D' L' R2 D' F L' R2 D' F D F L R' D U' B F D2 U' B2	
6. B2 F L R2 B' D U2 L' U2 F' D' U L2 D B D' L' B2 U' F2 D2 U F	
7. B2 F' R' B' F L' B2 U R2 D' B2 F2 L D' F' U' L' R' U2 R2 B2 F R'	
8. U2 B' L2 R D2 U' L2 R2 F D U' F L2 U2 B' D B2 F D' R' D' R' D2 
9. U' R U B' F' L2 F' R' B2 F' R2 B D' U2 L2 D L2 B2 F' D2 U F2 L' 
10. L U B F2 L' R2 D U2 L' R2 B L2 U B D' L2 R2 B' F R' D B' F' 
11. D' U2 B2 F' D2 U' B2 F L' R B F' L2 R B2 F' R' D' U2 L B' L2 R 
12. L2 F' U' L' R' F D' U2 F2 D' B F D' U2 B' F2 U2 F' L2 F U R2 D


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 27, 2015)

Brian Kremer said:


> DaveyCow graduates this week in the race to sub 30! Congratulations to everyone who participated!



WOWOWOWOWOWWOWO NEAT! IT ONLY TOOK 3 YEARS! YAYAYAYYAYAYAYA AYAYYYAYYAYAYYAYAYAY! i am excited.....

hi!


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 27, 2015)

OH CFOP Ao12:
39.22

34.01, 44.64, 41.13, 35.34, 37.63, 35.88, 44.57, 36.54, 39.28, 38.11, 43.17, 40.54


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 27, 2015)

Generated by cstimer
race to sub 30
Ao12:28.92
1)26.97
2)32.87
3)24.48
4)29.80
5)26.34
6)32.46
7)28.28
8)29.75
9)29.13
10)28.55
11)27.76
12)30.18 bad even though progression from last result. 100th post celebration. Haha.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 28, 2015)

Brian Kremer said:


> Summary
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Oh my goodness, do this every time I love it (and I subbed because of it.) You're the best, Brian. Best race thread.

Edit: Actually, more precisely it's best race host.


----------



## chronondecay (Feb 28, 2015)

Round 72, Race to sub-25
3x3 Speed (CFOP, 3LLL)

*Ao12: 27.77*

24.85 29.01 28.09 26.17 27.47 27.72 (38.57) 31.49 25.35 28.82 28.73 (24.66)

A rather uneventful Ao12 other than misidentifying PLL for #7. This seems to be happening pretty often.

Wow, two days with a Guhong v2 and I've beaten my PB Ao12 by 1.5 secs (28.63 to 27.19)! Even the solves that I thought weren't so good were still 28.xx or 29.xx.

(@Brian: Yes, your last pronunciation is correct - (chronon)-(decay). A chronon is a hypothesised particle of time, which sounded quite cool to me 5 years ago, haha.)


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 1, 2015)

Race to Sub-30 OH
Average: 31.25
34.30, 32.32, 27.08, (25.79), 33.14, 35.67, 31.44, (1:08.77), 31.25, 27.36, 28.25, 31.65

I suck at OH. The worst solve was going to be like 28-31.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 3, 2015)

*Round Seventy-Two Results*

*Round Seventy-Two​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​



Recap


Spoiler



[video=youtube_share;vI2GNaE69NU]http://youtu.be/vI2GNaE69NU[/video]


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 3, 2015)

*Round 73 Scrambles*

*Round 73 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 3/9/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. D B' L2 R2 D U' B F L' D' F2 D' U F2 R U' B2 F L' B2 D R D' 
2. L R2 B F2 L R F2 U' R' D U L B2 F2 L2 R' U L' R' D' U B2 F	
3. U R U2 R B' L' B2 F L R' U2 L' B' F U B' F D2 R' D' U' L R2	
4. B F' R' B' F' U2 L' B' F D' B' R' B2 F' D U' B D' L2 R' D2 L2 R2	
5. L2 U' R' U2 B' D U2 B' D U' L' R F2 L' R' B D L R' D L R2 D	
6. R2 F2 R' D U2 F D' U L' B2 F D2 U' B L2 B F2 U2 L R2 F2 D' U	
7. B2 F2 D' L2 B F D2 L D' U R2 D L2 U2 L R D' U R2 F2 L2 R U	
8. D' U R' B2 F2 L2 B' D' L2 F U' R' B' F' R B' F2 L2 F2 D L2 R' B2	
9. D' F' L D' B2 F' U2 L' R2 D' U' L' R2 B D' U2 R2 B' L R' B' F2 L2	
10. B' D' U2 L B2 D2 B' F2 D2 U R2 D2 L B2 D2 L2 D B' L D' B2 F2 U2	
11. D2 L2 U2 B' L2 R U2 B' D' U2 F R' D2 L R B2 F L R' B' L B' R	
12. B2 F R B2 F' L2 R2 B2 D L R' D2 U L R D2 U' B R B' R2 D U2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 3, 2015)

Round 73 (OH)
Race to sub-25
Average: 23.87
23.76, 23.48, 22.30, 22.49, 26.03, 24.60, (26.28), (20.27), 23.55, 22.62, 24.36, 25.47


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 3, 2015)

Round 73 OH CFOP:

Ao12: *36.94*

38.20, (43.85), 39.18, (27.72), 40.34, 40.07, 33.73, 34.74, 38.35, 36.42, 32.48, 35.87


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ao12: 26.53
1)24.63
2)DNF
3)40.91
4)26.21
5)27.84
6)26.79
7)27.35
8)26.53
9)28.80
10)25.59
11)22.54
12)23.96
Graduation time!


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 5, 2015)

Round 73, Race to sub-25

*Average: 24.43*

Times: (30.49), 22.06, 22.16, 23.49, 26.84, 26.87, 22.88, (21.11), 27.93, 27.47, 22.37, 22.22

That's the second time in a row that I've beaten my PB average of 12 in this. It feels like I've suddenly broken through a brick wall.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 10, 2015)

*Round Seventy-Three Results*

*Round Seventy-Three​*


Leo123 graduates this week in the race to sub-30! Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​



Summary


Spoiler




[video=youtube_share;G4WKFG8w3WE]http://youtu.be/G4WKFG8w3WE[/video]​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 10, 2015)

*Round 74 Scrambles*

*Round 74 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 3/16/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. D R F2 U2 L R' B2 U' B R B2 F2 L2 R' F' D U' B' F2 U2 L2 R' U	
2. D' F' R2 D2 U B F2 L D U' B' L2 F D2 U R' U F D' B' F U2 B' 
3. F D' B L' D U' F2 R D2 U2 R2 B' F L D' L2 R' B2 R2 U2 B' L' D2	
4. R B2 D2 U2 B' U2 L R B F D' U B L2 R' U L' F2 L2 D2 L R' F'	
5. B R2 D U F D2 L U' F' R' B2 D U L R D B2 L' R U L B2 F' 
6. R2 B D' L2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 U' B2 F2 R D2 B2 F2 L F2 D L' D U L	
7. R' D B D2 B' D R U2 B' F' D' L R' U' L' D2 R2 B R2 D U2 B D	
8. U2 R U' L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 U2 B' L R' B' F D R2 D2 L2 U2 L' 
9. L R2 F U' F' D2 F2 D U' F D U2 F D U' B2 R' B R D2 L2 R U 
10. L' D2 U2 L B' L2 R' F' D2 L B F' L2 R' F' R D' F2 U' F D2 R2 B	
11. R U2 L' R F2 D' U' F2 D2 U B L' R' B2 F R F2 R' D' L2 F2 R' F2	
12. B2 F U2 B' F R2 U R' D' U' L' R2 D' F' L2 R F U B2 F' R' F2 R2


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 10, 2015)

Race to sub 25
Ao12:25.66
1) 28.73
2) 21.49
3) 22.60
4) 26.40
5) 28.52 plus 2
6) 25.29
7) 28.68
8) 25.20
9) (20.39)
10) 24.05
11) (33.31)
12) 25.67


----------



## Tekeur (Mar 10, 2015)

Alright, my first entry =) : 

Round 74:

Race to sub 30
Method: CFOP with 2-look OLL and full PLL, also color neutral
*Average of 12: 00:29.95*

12:	00:28.90	
11:	00:27.53	
10:	00:30.82	
9:	00:32.04	
8:	00:28.64	
7:	00:35.54	
6:	00:30.84	
5:	00:32.38	
4:	00:27.89	
3:	00:30.90	
2:	00:29.26	
1:	00:27.79	

I'm satisfied with this average, although I messed up the cross quite badly on the 7th scramble (had to swap two edges) so this explains the 35 seconds...


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 12, 2015)

OH CFOP: Ao12 34.16

(44.79)
33.03
29.61
33.58
35.07
36.23
33.01
31.42
37.97
(23.82) *HOLY PB!*
30.63
41.05


----------



## slords17 (Mar 12, 2015)

First Entry:
Round 74
Race to Sub-30
Avg: *28.84*

1. 29.97 
2. 26.86 
3. 29.46 
4. 27.68 
5. 28.34 
6. 30.50 
7. (34.46) Horrible Cross 
8. 27.83 
9. 27.30 
10. 28.22 
11. (24.56) 
12. 32.28 

I use the Fredrich method with full PLL and 2-Look OLL.


----------



## Berd (Mar 12, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-12
avg of 12: *27.28*

Time List:
28.47, 25.18, 25.26, 27.55, 28.65, 24.30, (20.13), 32.34, 24.61, 29.76, 26.67, (32.69)

Roux!


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 13, 2015)

Race to sub-25, round 74

*Average: 24.14*

Times: 23.97, (17.10), 23.47, 27.22, 24.61, 18.02, 23.62, 23.20, (28.48), 27.56, 23.02, 26.75

The Ao12 isn't a PB this week, but solves 2-6 make up my PB average of 5 (thanks to that counting 18). Almost there...


----------



## chronondecay (Mar 15, 2015)

Race to sub-25, Round 74
3x3 Speed (CFOP, 3LLL)

*Ao12: 27.74*

27.77 27.73 29.40 26.63 29.14 27.75 24.89 (36.30) 29.57 27.02 (24.41) 27.51

Back from one week break to recover my wrists, though I'm not too sure it did much good... Anyway, I'm surprised my times didn't get worse!

All my screwups happened on one solve, so I guess that's good news for my average, heh. None of my times (except the worst one) was over 30, but none of my times (except the best one) was sub-25 either...

_Edit:_ Okay, one of them was sub-25, but not by very much anyway...


----------



## Lasse (Mar 15, 2015)

First Entry:
Race to sub-30:
3x3 Speed, CFOP, 3LLL
Average: 27.00 (σ = 2.57)

Time List:
31.46 28.62 29.33 28.02 23.83 (38.30) 24.89 (23.04) 25.72 23.74 25.85 28.56

The solves were okay, but not the best. I really need to improve my efficiency, recognition and look-ahead during F2L.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 17, 2015)

*Round Seventy-Four Results*

*Round Seventy-Four​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​



Summary


Spoiler



...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 17, 2015)

*Round 75 Scrambles*

*Round 75 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 3/23/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. D U' B' D U' L' R2 D' B' L2 D2 U L' D L R' D' L2 U2 B' U L' F2 
2. R D2 U F' U B2 F2 D2 U L' R F2 R B2 F2 U2 L' D U2 R' U2 L' R 
3. D2 U' R' B' F2 L2 U' L R2 D U2 B2 D U' B' L2 R2 B' U' L2 B F2 R' 
4. D2 U2 L' D R' D2 U L' F2 D2 U2 F2 D L2 D' U2 R' U L' R U2 L2 U2 
5. L2 B' F U' L2 R2 D2 U' B F D' F' R' U' B F2 D' B' F2 L2 R2 U' F' 
6. R2 B' R U' L R' D' U L2 R D' B F2 D2 U' B2 F' R2 F' R U2 R' D' 
7. B2 F' R' F D' B L D2 U B' F' R2 D' U2 B' L' F2 L2 F' U R F2 U 
8. L2 R2 F2 R' D' U2 L2 U2 L F R D' F' L' R B F2 L F' R U2 F R 
9. D L R2 B F' D R B F U2 B L' R' D2 U' B2 U' B' D' U' B' U F' 
10. D2 U R B F L2 R F2 L2 R2 B D' L' U2 B2 F L' B2 D L' R' B2 F2 
11. R D2 U' L R U' B F U2 L D' B2 U B F L' R2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 
12. R B' F U B2 D' B F U2 B' U2 L' R' D2 U2 B' F U R2 D' U' L R'


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 18, 2015)

OH CFOP: *Ao12 34.02*

30.67, 32.13, 46.28, 27.54, 29.35, 33.17, 36.09, 41.56, 34.19, 37.47, 35.21, 30.40


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 18, 2015)

Race to sub-25, Round 75

*Average: 25.13*

Times: 26.39, 27.21, 21.76, (21.69), 24.85, 22.46, 25.56, 24.70, (30.92), 25.00, 23.06, 30.34

Damn, so close...


----------



## NeilH (Mar 18, 2015)

Race to sub-30

2-hand CFOP

29.90, (20.59), 33.37, 31.77, 32.03, 29.62, 24.21, 27.82, (36.05), 32.81, 30.27, 35.42

AO12: 30.72


----------



## slords17 (Mar 18, 2015)

Round 75
Race to Sub-30
Avg: *28.70*

1. 35.80 
2. 28.68 
3. 27.63 
4. 26.75 
5. (23.59) 
6. 28.38 
7. 27.06 
8. 32.36 
9. 23.80 
10. (35.94) 
11. 26.86 
12. 29.63


----------



## chronondecay (Mar 20, 2015)

Race to sub-25, Round 75
3x3 Speed (CFOP, 3LLL)

*Ao12: 26.20*

30.34 31.57 28.21 21.58 28.57 24.14 (32.63) 25.22 (21.52) 22.32 26.02 24.34

Quite inconsistent: the next three solves after these were all over 30 secs. But hey, PB Ao5 (23.89), and almost PB Ao12!

Maybe it's a good time to start practising lookahead properly.

PS. Brian, congrats on 1000th post on the thread!


----------



## Tekeur (Mar 20, 2015)

Round 75:

Race to sub 30
Method: CFOP with 2-look OLL and full PLL, and color neutral
*Average of 12: 00:26.96*

12:	00:24.28	
11:	00:26.77	
10:	00:26.31	
9:	00:27.24	
8:	00:27.48	
7:	00:28.81	
6:	00:27.62	
5:	00:29.39	
4:	00:24.10	
3:	00:27.59	
(2:	00:36.05)
(1:	00:23.52)

Good average, although that 36:05 was really bad :/.
I actually did the reverse scrambles for the first four solves because I messed up really badly: I just learned the M algs for the U perms a week ago (instead of the RU ones) and for some reason I did the RU ones during the first solves but I actually couldn't execute the RU alg properly (having not used it for more than a week...), so after messing up two U-perms in a row I just started all over again...


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 22, 2015)

Race to sub 25

Ao12:26.96
1)23.64
2)DNF
3)23.99
4)23.91
5)(21.01)
6)24.35
7)26.62
8)24.54
9)27.71
10)30.36
11)31.11
12)(37.37) No way exactly the same result as Tekeur?


----------



## Berd (Mar 22, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> No way exactly the same result as Tekeur?



Haha, awesome!


----------



## SirIgnacio (Mar 22, 2015)

*Round 75*
*Ao12 Race to Sub-30*
CFOP with Intuitive F2L (No Algs) 2 Look OLL and 4/5 PLL
Average: 26.76

12: 27.17, 11: 28.86, 10: 35.03, 9: 22.42, 8: 20.45, 7: 23.67, 6: 32.43, 5: 23.35, 4: 21.73, 3: 25.52, 2: 30.51, 1: 29.94.

I was upset that I couldn't go straight for a sub 25, but I haven't ever gotten a sub 25 Average. I was very pleased with the 20.45 which is one of my better times ever. I need to learn G and R perms, because those were most of my higher 20 second and 30 second solves. Those damn bars! Anyone know an easy way to learn them?


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 24, 2015)

*Round Seventy-Five Results*

*Round Seventy-Five​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 24, 2015)

*Round 76 Scrambles*

*Round 76 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 3/30/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. B F2 D' U' F2 R' U2 L2 U F' L2 B' L R D B' F' L2 B U2 B' L' U' 
2. B' L B L2 R' D2 B' F' D R U' R' B F L2 D2 U' L F R U F' U2 
3. L R' U B2 D2 R B2 L' F' L' D U2 L' R F2 D' U2 L' F2 D U2 B F2 
4. D B' F' L2 B' F D L' D2 L' U2 B' F R2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 U' B L D' 
5. B F D' U L2 R' U2 R D2 L' U L R D2 U2 L' R2 B L' R2 B D2 B' 
6. F' D2 L R2 D' B' F' R2 B' F' R D U' L' F' L2 R' B2 F' U' R' D2 F' 
7. B2 F L2 D' L2 R' D2 F' U L' D' U B' U' F2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 B 
8. B' F2 L' R' D L R' F L' R' F2 L2 D' B' F R2 D B' L B' D2 U' L2 
9. U F' L' R' D' F' D B F' L U' R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B F L R2 D 
10. B2 F U' R D U L2 R' D2 B' U B2 L2 U' R B2 U L R F2 D U' B2 
11. D2 U2 F U F' L2 R F2 D L' R2 D' U2 B2 R' D2 L R2 F2 L' R2 U F 
12. D' U' L R2 D2 R2 F D L2 D2 U B D' L R B L2 R' U2 L D2 U L'


----------



## Tekeur (Mar 24, 2015)

Round 76:

Race to sub 30
Method: CFOP with 2-look OLL and full PLL, and color neutral
*Average of 12: 00:27.92*

12:	00:28.51	
11:	00:33.11	
10:	00:31.79	
9:	00:31.21	
8:	00:24.57	
7:	00:27.19	
6:	00:24.30	
5:	00:24.32	
4:	00:30.41	
3:	00:28.24	
2:	00:25.82	
1:	00:27.10	

Well it all started very well, until I screwed up a bunch of algorithms during last 4 solves... For 3 seconds I forgot how to do my dot OLL algorithm, and then I also messed up one of my OLL algorithms wich actuallly swap two F2L pairs  .
I got pretty lucky though, had two OLL skips =) .




Leo123 said:


> Race to sub 25
> No way exactly the same result as Tekeur?



Oh wow, that's awesome 



SirIgnacio said:


> Those damn bars! Anyone know an easy way to learn them?



Well if you're looking for good algs cyotheking made some nice videos on all of the PLL's, including the 4 G perms and 2 R perms ( https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLRZHt_6umybxXK7SMTT4UvC9me0lpwStF ). 
But yeah G perms and R perms are pretty tricky to tell apart, and I remember I also had trouble learning all 4 G perms algs.


----------



## SirIgnacio (Mar 26, 2015)

Tekeur said:


> Well if you're looking for good algs cyotheking made some nice videos on all of the PLL's, including the 4 G perms and 2 R perms ( https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLRZHt_6umybxXK7SMTT4UvC9me0lpwStF ).
> But yeah G perms and R perms are pretty tricky to tell apart, and I remember I also had trouble learning all 4 G perms algs.


I've seen the videos, and I know that R-perms have headlights and G-perms don't, but the algorithms are not clicking for my like all the rest. Tekeur, it's nice to find someone who is around my speed online. Usually someone is either faster, or MUCH faster. Do you use intuitive F2L?


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 26, 2015)

OH CFOP Ao12: *32.51
*

25.79, 33.29, 29.55, 39.46, 33.34, 29.12, 30.34, 35.98, 35.19, 36.82, 32.68, 28.82


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 26, 2015)

Race to sub-25, Round 76.

*Average: 22.03*

Times: 24.77, 21.81, 23.68, 21.47, 22.89, 21.86, (25.47), 19.07, 21.83, 19.47, 23.46, (18.24)

Wow... That felt good. New PB Ao5 and Ao12, and only one time over 25 seconds.


----------



## slords17 (Mar 27, 2015)

Round 76
Race to Sub 30
Avg: *29.95*

Time List:
1. (21.35) 
2. 29.76 
3. 23.81 
4. 27.49 
5. 39.58 
6. (53.18) 
7. 25.70 
8. 25.38 
9. 30.82 
10. 31.67 
11. 36.82 
12. 28.45


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 28, 2015)

Round 76
Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 30.54
33.40, (24.34), 34.46, 29.18, (39.26), 29.68, 29.38, 38.12, 26.71, 27.45, 28.02, 28.99

Pretty remarkable actually... only four solves above 30 seconds. Unfortunately the counting 38 did the average in.


----------



## SirIgnacio (Mar 28, 2015)

*Round 76*
*Ao12 Race to Sub-30*
CFOP with Intuitive F2L (No Algs) 2 Look OLL and 4/5 PLL
Average: 27.64

12: 29.41, 11: 25.32, 10: (35.96), 9: 26.69, 8: 27.06, 7: 25.14, 6: 23.88, 5: 24.79, 4: 31.95, 3: (22.08), 2: 30.09, 1: 32.06

I should really learn G-Perms. I had a few hiccups, and I changed from my Aolong V1 to my Guanlong to my Yuxin 3x3. Is that okay?


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 28, 2015)

Tekeur said:


> Method: CFOP with 2-look OLL and full PLL, and color neutral





SirIgnacio said:


> CFOP with Intuitive F2L (No Algs) 2 Look OLL and 4/5 PLL



If you are using your fastest method for this competition, you don't need to list the method, just say "speed" or nothing. 

I list "OH CFOP" because I'm a Roux solver, so it's both OH and CFOP, though now my OH CFOP is faster than my OH Roux, so I should probably just switch and say "OH"


----------



## SirIgnacio (Mar 30, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> If you are using your fastest method for this competition, you don't need to list the method, just say "speed" or nothing.



Thanks for letting me know. What do you mean by "Roux CFOP"?


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 30, 2015)

SirIgnacio said:


> Thanks for letting me know. What do you mean by "Roux CFOP"?



Sorry, meant Roux OH, haha


----------



## chronondecay (Mar 30, 2015)

Race to sub-25, Round 76
3x3 Speed (CFOP, 3LLL)

*Ao12: 26.45*

25.16 (23.33) 26.56 25.63 25.56 27.81 24.18 23.68 27.01 (31.04) 28.14 30.73

The rolling Ao12 from before I started this round to #8 is my PB by half a second (25.60), so that's progress (I think)...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 31, 2015)

*Round Seventy-Six Results*

*Round Seventy-Six​*



2 graduates this week: Tekeur graduates the race to sub 30 CN, and slords17 also graduates in the race to sub 30! 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 31, 2015)

*Round 77 Scrambles*

*Round 77 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 4/6/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. B F' U' B2 F' R B2 F' R2 D' U2 B F L R B F' D' B' F2 D U' F' 
2. B F2 D L R' D2 U F2 D' U' R' B' L' R2 B D2 U F U L' R' D' U' 
3. F' U B2 L2 R2 B' F R' D' L U2 R B2 F2 R' U' B' U F' R D2 U2 R 
4. D' R D R2 B' F D2 F' U2 B F2 R B2 U F' L B' F R D2 B U2 F2 
5. F D L' R D2 B' L U B2 F2 D U B2 F2 R F2 U L2 R2 F' D' U R 
6. R' F D U2 B D' B2 F' L R B' U' L2 D L2 R2 U' R D' U L' D2 U 
7. L B D' B' F D' L R2 F2 D' F L2 D2 B2 F D F2 R2 B D2 L' B U'	
8. L R2 D' U' B2 R B F' D U F U2 B' U' B F2 L2 R2 B F L F' U	
9. R' B L' R' D' B F' D' L2 R U L D2 U B2 D U2 B L' R F L2 R 
10. F' D2 B2 F U' L R' U F L' R' B' F L R2 B2 L R D2 R2 F2 D U	
11. F D' L2 F D' B L' R' D R D' B' F D B' F L2 B' R' F2 R' D F2 
12. B' F L' R F2 D L2 U B' F U2 R D2 R2 F' L' U R U2 B F D R2


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 31, 2015)

Round 77
Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 31.88

(40.75), 33.11, 25.32, 30.36, 30.92, 33.72, 33.74, 37.84, 31.56, 33.73, 28.49, (21.03)

A far cry from last week, unfortunately. Very nice single at the end though, albeit with a joke last layer (F R U R' U' F' + AUF)


----------



## Tekeur (Mar 31, 2015)

SirIgnacio said:


> Tekeur, it's nice to find someone who is around my speed online. Usually someone is either faster, or MUCH faster. Do you use intuitive F2L?



Well I started doing it intuitively but I'm trying to use more and more algs to solve it more efficiently (some I came up with, some I learned). (But even if I hadn't learned any algs, it all becomes muscle memory after a while so I don't think you could call that intuitive).

Round 77:

Race to sub 30
*Average of 12: 00:27.35*

12:	(22.68)
11:	26.30	
10:	28.87	
9:	25.88	
8:	26.66	
7:	27.25	
6:	26.95	
5:	30.19	
4:	(43.54)
3:	26.48	
2:	28.89	
1:	26.04	

As for the 43.54... Well when I got to the last pair I couldn't find the last edge of my pair, and then I realized it was on the bottom layer because I got my cross completely wrong, so yeah I lost a lot of time on that :/ .


----------



## SirIgnacio (Mar 31, 2015)

Round 77:

Race to sub 30

*Average of 12: 27.66*

12: 31.96	
11: 25.64	
10: 30.32	
9: 27.01	
8: (20.13)	
7: 30.31	
6: 22.34	
5: 30.06	
4: 21.19	
3: 31.01	
2: 20.55	
1: (35.05)

I was really upset with this average of 12. Granted it was right around my average times, but as you can see I went constantly back and forth between 20's and 30's. I was _freaking out_ why couldn't I just get the 20's??? Then I realized that it was all the crosses and spotting pairs. It's still really frustrating to have that happen :/.


----------



## jms (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi. I just realised this thread existed. Will try to do a quick ao12 now.

Will probably be very slow as I just got back from the pub.

EDIT: I just did the first couple of solves and they were embarrassingly bad.

I think I'll come back to this when I'm sober.


----------



## Dan Cochrane (Apr 1, 2015)

Race to sub 25
Ao12: 25.91

1. 24.68
2. 26.37
3. 22.48
4. 29.48
5. 22.77
6. 26.54
7. 26.61
8. 25.60
9. 28.46
10. 26.15
11. (31.13)
12. (21.23)


----------



## jms (Apr 2, 2015)

Race to sub-30. Method: CFOP.

1	00:41.62
2	00:46.62
3	00:42.22
4	00:41.92
5	00:42.44
6	00:43.29
7	00:48.18
8	00:52.88
9	00:43.11
10	00:47.14
11	00:34.40
12	00:41.82

Straight average: 43.80 Average 10/12: 43.84

I guess I should be in the 'race to sub-40'.. if one existed.

I was getting averages quite a bit faster than that a couple of weeks ago, but since I learned all the main F2L cases my times have dropped quite a bit.

I guess they'll go back up eventually...


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 2, 2015)

Race to sub-25, Round 77

*Average: 23.60*

Times: 21.35, 28.15, 23.63, 21.40, (20.76), 24.45, 24.01, 20.81, (28.92), 21.55, 23.10, 27.53


----------



## Jasser (Apr 3, 2015)

Race to sub 30, Round 77
Method: CFOP(3LLL)

Times:
*1* 29.49
*2* 28.54 (Nice X-Cross but I messed up my other F2Ls)
*3* 28.68
*4* 28.51
*5* 30.15
*6* (40.08)
*7* (26.74)
*8* 28.05
*9* 28.16
*10* 30.01
*11* 32.24
*12* 27.04

Average: 29.09!

I wasn't expecting that. I am really happy with it.


----------



## slords17 (Apr 4, 2015)

Round 77
Race to Sub-25
Avg: *26.24*

Time List:
1. 29.98 
2. 26.78 
3. 24.91 
4. 29.51 
5. 23.60 
6. 24.53 
7. 26.92 
8. (45.55) 
9. 26.63 
10. (23.54) 
11. 25.04 
12. 24.52


----------



## Oatch (Apr 6, 2015)

Round 77
Race to Sub-30
Method: ZZ
Avg: *39.80*

39.91, (45.41), 40.58, (31.96), 37.05, 45.01, 41.38, 38.68, 39.75, 40.71, 34.16, 40.73

Not my best, but it's sub-40 at least.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 6, 2015)

Race to Sub 30: OH

Ao12: *35.29*

39.92, 30.74, 38.14, 33.84, 31.02, 42.56, 24.66, 42.02, 44.04, 34.34, 26.65, 33.62

Had some good solves, but a lot of bad solves.


----------



## h2f (Apr 6, 2015)

*Race to sub-30, Roux

avg of 12: 31.18

*

Time List:
29.80, 35.28, (25.86), 27.64, (39.79), 29.99, 27.44, 31.10, 32.83, 30.65, 35.55, 31.54


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 7, 2015)

*Round Seventy-Seven Results*

*Round Seventy-Seven​*


SirIgnacia graduates this week in the race to sub 30! Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​




Summary


Spoiler



[video]https://youtu.be/c4rLNLC1FBw[/video]


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 7, 2015)

*Round 78 Scrambles*

*Round 78 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 4/12/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. R' B F L D U2 B L2 R' U2 B2 L2 R U2 L' F R2 B R F L' R F 
2. L' U B2 F2 R U2 L R2 D' R D2 U2 F' D R2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 D U L2 
3. D2 U B F' D2 F2 R2 D' U2 R' B2 F2 D F U B2 D U' B' U2 L B F2 
4. B' L2 D2 U' R2 B2 F' L R U B' F L B2 F' R' B2 F U' B2 F R2 U2 
5. L2 R D' R2 D U2 B' U' R D U F L2 R2 D2 B' L' R' D' L2 F' L R' 
6. D2 U B D R2 D L2 F D B' L2 D' B2 F' D U B F L B' L2 R2 U 
7. D2 U2 L' R F L2 U2 R U B' F D' R2 B' L2 R2 U' L2 D' U' B2 F D 
8. L' R B' F2 L D U2 R D2 R2 D L' F L' B' U' B2 L' R2 D R F2 U 
9. R' F' D2 U2 B F2 L' U' L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 F' L' D L R' B2 
10. D U2 B2 F2 U' R' F' D L2 D F2 R' B2 R D B' F' L B2 F D U' L2 
11. D' L' R' B2 R2 D' L R' U F L2 D' R' D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B U' R2 D2 F	
12. D2 L R' B L' R2 B2 L2 D' U R2 F2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U R F L F D U2


----------



## SirIgnacio (Apr 7, 2015)

*Round 78*
Race to Sub 25

*Ao12: 25.33*

12: 33.52	
11: 23.72	
10: 27.26	
9: 26.77	
8: 25.15	
7: 26.68	
6: 20.51	
5: 27.24	
4: 27.68	
3: 23.23	
2: 23.98	
1: 21.57	

I was doing _so_ well, but then I had to get a 33 at the end, and I ruined the entire average. This was one of my best Ao12's in terms of technique, but that lackluster 33 at the end puts a sour taste in my mouth. Especially because right before that I got a 23 to put my average back below 25 seconds, _I was on a roll_.


----------



## chronondecay (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh no, seems like I'm late...

I guess this would just be for my own reference, cos adding it would be too much trouble for Brian.

Race to sub-25, *Round 77*
Speed (CFOP, 3LLL)

*Ao12: 26.07*

31.26 25.77 25.08 (34.63) (20.34) 22.18 22.30 28.31 30.81 21.91 27.56 25.52

Counting 30+s are the worst. On the other hand, PB Ao5 (23.19, #3-7)!


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 7, 2015)

Race to sub-25, Round 78

*Average: 25.60*

Times: (21.31), 24.95, 26.62, (32.02), 22.45, 23.85, 26.30, 27.82, 25.81, 27.68, 26.06, 24.43

Missed it again. Oh well.


----------



## slords17 (Apr 7, 2015)

Round 78
Race to Sub-25
Avg: *24.57*

Time List:
1. 24.89 
2. 22.50 
3. 25.73 
4. 27.06 
5. 24.57 
6. 24.80 
7. 22.85 
8. (22.40) 
9. 23.38 
10. 26.93 
11. 22.97 
12. (27.58) 

That was my PB for avg 12!


----------



## SirIgnacio (Apr 7, 2015)

chronondecay said:


> Counting 30+s are the worst.



I know! My current goal is to stay under 30 seconds consistently so I don't have to count anything.


----------



## Skyacinth (Apr 7, 2015)

Round 78, Ao12:

*27.92*

28.54, 26.11, (35.19), 34.64, (18.70), 32.49, 28.03, 27.03, 27.04, 25.65, 26.67, 24.97

Set my single PB! First sub 20 I've ever gotten, woot.


----------



## Oatch (Apr 8, 2015)

Round 78
Race to Sub-30
Method: ZZ
Avg: *35.46*

33.59, 29.82, (48.46), 42.12, (27.15), 34.94, 36.59, 40.66, 31.48, 34.62, 32.14, 38.67

Definite improvement from the previous round with 2 sub-30 solves and with most solves sub-40!


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 8, 2015)

Race to Sub 30 (OH):

30.26, 31.27, (54.49), (24.79), 30.27, 30.70, 28.97, 33.55, 25.50, 27.23, 39.59, 32.42

= *30.98 *



Race to Sub 25 (CFOP):

30.13, 23.93, 27.09, 30.29, (30.51), (20.02), 23.93, 25.44, 24.35, 22.00, 25.12, 22.95

= *25.52 *


----------



## Tekeur (Apr 9, 2015)

Round 78:

Race to sub 30
*Average of 12: 00:29.07*

11:	00:37.64	
10:	00:23.60	
9:	00:23.80	
8:	00:28.02	
7:	00:24.43	
6:	00:28.72	
5:	00:24.16	
4:	00:31.91	
3:	00:33.74	
2:	00:29.92	
1:	00:36.21	

Well that was an really bad average, I kept messing up (misplacing F2L pairs, wrong algorithms) and was also very slow on each cross :/ . I deleted one of my times by mistake (and I don't know which one it is) so there's only 11 times. 



Brian Kremer said:


> *Round Seventy-Seven​*http://briankremer.com/assets/trophy.jpg​
> SirIgnacia graduates this week in the race to sub 30! Congratulations to everyone who participated!
> 
> Race to Sub 30
> ...



Looks like you forgot to add my time  , I got an average 27.35 at round 77.


----------



## Jasser (Apr 10, 2015)

Race to sub 30, Round 78
Method: CFOP(3LLL)

Times:
23.03, 32.96, 31.19, 30.77, 30.70, 25.66, 28.31, 24.94, 35.92, 32.99, 26.56, 34.14

Average: 29.82

Still staying sub-30 avg hardly.


----------



## jms (Apr 10, 2015)

Race to sub 30, Round 78
Method: CFOP

Times: 31.45, 40.67, 32.95, 33.19, 37.77, 39.69, 39.90, 43.65, (27.86), 38.05, 43.66, (57.15).

Average 10/12: 38.10


----------



## Jonathan1506 (Apr 11, 2015)

Race to Sub-30
Round78
*Ao12:27.61*

25.52,(23.19),27.96,29.79,28.42,(33.68),23.19,26.31,29.58,26.76,25.77,32.84

Hi. I'm new here and this is my first post. I've ever hit 18 but overall my average around 28.. After I graduated on sub-30 I will race to sub-25.. wait for me 
PS:I'm Indonesian. Sorry for my bad english. skype: jonathanyudi


----------



## chronondecay (Apr 11, 2015)

Race to sub-25, Round 78
3x3 Speed (CFOP, 3LLL)

*Ao12: 26.80*

(23.80) 27.75 27.31 25.08 28.57 26.05 (30.17) 27.47 26.84 25.38 26.62 26.89

Yes, consistency is nice, but I'd also like to get consistently _fast_ timings too...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 13, 2015)

*Round Seventy-Eight Results*

*Round Seventy-Eight​*



No graduates this week. Welcome to the new folks and congratulations to everyone who participated!



Tekeur said:


> ...Looks like you forgot to add my time  , I got an average 27.35 at round 77.



Tekeur you graduated from the race to sub 30 so I put your last two rounds in the race to sub 25... are you still working on CN? 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 13, 2015)

*Round 79 Scrambles*

*Round 79 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 4/19/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. U' F L' R' B' U2 L R' B' D' B F2 L B R D2 L U' R U' F' L D2	
2. L F' L F2 U2 L' D2 U L R' U B' U2 F2 L R2 F L2 R' F L' R D2	
3. D2 L' D' B U' B' D2 U R D2 U' F2 L R' B' U' F' D' B D' U2 R2 D	
4. R2 B' R D2 L' R' D' U2 B L2 F' L2 R D' U L' D2 L R2 D' U' B2 F2	
5. D2 U2 B' F2 L2 R2 F R' B2 F' L' R' D U' F' L R2 F U' R' D R2 D	
6. D2 U' R2 D U2 F U' R' B' D U B2 U2 B' F2 U F L2 R' D U L B2	
7. U B2 D2 F D F' L' U' L' R' D F2 L F D2 U' B2 L2 B F R D R2	
8. U B F R D2 L R' B' F R B2 F2 D' U' L2 R F2 D2 L2 R2 D U2 F'	
9. R B2 D2 L R D U2 F L' R2 D' R' U B' F' R2 D2 U' L' R B D U2	
10. U' L2 R2 B D2 U2 B F' U2 F' L' D' F2 L' D' R' D U B' F' D' U' B	
11. B2 F2 R F2 D' U' B2 D' U2 R' F' L2 B' F D2 B2 F' L' F2 D L2 F2 D2	
12. D2 B' F L2 F2 U' B' F' R F2 D' U2 B2 L R B' F2 L2 F R B D2 U'


----------



## jms (Apr 14, 2015)

chronondecay said:


> Yes, consistency is nice, but I'd also like to get consistently _fast_ timings too...



Just consistency would be good for me. There was a 30 second spread between my slowest and fastest solves last round. Not good.


----------



## Oatch (Apr 14, 2015)

^^ Agreed, especially with the sub-30 solves that pop up here and there, I _know_ that I am capable of getting those times... I just need to drop bad habits and the stupid things that I do during solves...


----------



## jms (Apr 14, 2015)

Race to sub 30, Round 79
Method: CFOP

Times: 34.79, 30.72, (28.06), 36.76, 37.70, 31.42, 34.68, 39.30, 31.83, (44.36), 31.92, 41.84.

Average 10/12: 35.10 

Better, but still a couple of sup-40s. Need to practise more I think.


----------



## Tekeur (Apr 14, 2015)

Brian Kremer said:


> Tekeur you graduated from the race to sub 30 so I put your last two rounds in the race to sub 25... are you still working on CN?



Oh ok, I didn't catch that !
Actually I wasn't working on CN, I should've just put "speed" because I'm actually using my fastest method as DeeDubb pointed out.


----------



## SirIgnacio (Apr 14, 2015)

Round 79

Race to sub 25

*Average of 12: 25.00*

12:	00:24.55	
11:	00:25.25	
10:	00:25.44	
9:	00:27.13	
8:	00:30.64	
7:	00:23.01	
6:	00:25.55	
5:	00:20.30	
4:	00:30.31	
3:	00:26.77	
2:	00:21.72	
1:	00:20.18	

Okay, now that's just cruel. I had a tiny lockup on my second 30, but I was kinda killing it. 25 on the nose... COME ON!


----------



## Oatch (Apr 15, 2015)

Round 79
Race to Sub-30
Method: ZZ
Avg: *35.18*

36.44, 36.70, 37.89, 37.96, 27.67, (23.98), 34.78, 36.76, 34.30, 34.28, (38.80), 35.01

Completely sub-40 now! But still need to address the issue of excessive pauses and botched algs...


----------



## jms (Apr 15, 2015)

Oatch said:


> Completely sub-40 now! But still need to address the issue of excessive pauses and botched algs...



Yeah that's my problem too. 

Too often I either fail to recognise, or botch the execution of a PLL, which costs a lot of time undoing it to re-do the right one.


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 15, 2015)

Round 79
Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 32.22

30.57, 36.75, 33.76, 28.18, (48.10), 30.07, 28.78, 32.44, 36.10, 40.34, (19.83), 25.22

Pretty bad average overall, although the last two solves redeemed it a bit. I think the 19 is only my third sub-20 ever with OH - not bad!


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 17, 2015)

Race to sub-25, round 79

*Average: 23.52*

Times: 20.27, (28.49), 25.21, 23.52, 20.73, 27.43, 26.47, 21.82, 24.39, (19.32), 22.08, 23.32

Let's hope I can keep it up for more than 2 weeks this time...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 19, 2015)

*Round Seventy-Nine Results*

*Round Seventy-Nine​*



No graduates this week. Welcome to the new folks and congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 19, 2015)

*Round 80 Scrambles*

*Round 80 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 4/26/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. D2 U R' D2 F' D U2 R' D' L R' D2 L B2 F2 U' B F L' F' D U B2 L R' B F L' B' F2	
2. B F2 L' R2 B' L2 R D' U B2 F' L' U B F2 R B2 L' D2 U' R2 B' U L R' B2 F D2 B F	
3. L R2 B R2 D B D B F D2 L2 B R' B' F2 D U L' R F R B U L R D2 U' L2 R U	
4. L D2 U F2 L' D' B' F2 R U L F2 U2 L2 R' B D F D U L2 R B' F2 L U' B2 F2 D2 F'	
5. D2 B F2 R' U B' F2 D2 L2 B2 F' D2 F R2 B2 F' R2 D U' B2 U' B2 F' L' D2 B D U2 L' R	
6. U' B' L R2 F2 L' B2 F U' B' D U' B U2 L B2 F D U2 B' F2 D2 F2 U B F L' B2 F2 R'	
7. D U L2 F' R' D' B F R2 B' L R' F2 D2 R2 B' F D2 U' B F' U R B2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 R	
8. L2 R2 D U2 B2 U L2 R D' B2 D' U' L2 R2 B' L2 U2 L U2 B' F L D' L2 D' B2 F' U B F'	
9. F' U L D U' R' D U B2 U2 R U L' D U' L' R' U B2 D' R D B F U B' D2 U' L2 U	
10. D2 B' F2 R2 D2 U' B2 U R' B2 F2 U' R' D' R' D' R B2 D U2 B2 U' L R2 B2 L R' U' B U2	
11. F R2 D R' B F2 D2 B' D' R2 D' F L' D' U2 B2 L D U B' F' U2 B2 F' L R D U2 B' L'	
12. B F D F2 D2 U F D' U' R2 D2 B' F2 U L2 B L2 R' U F2 D2 L U' B' U' L2 D U' L' R'


----------



## chronondecay (Apr 20, 2015)

I was really busy last week, but excuses are excuses. Sorry Brian D=

Race to sub-25, *Round 79*
3x3 Speed (CFOP, 3LLL)

*Ao12: 22.27*

23.79 22.69 23.82 20.81 21.86 20.88 20.45 24.93 21.85 (32.23) 21.58 (19.25)

So I cleaned and relubed my cube the night before last, went out to lunch with my cube today, came back for 20 timed solves, and BOOM! PB Ao12 by more than 1.5 secs  I think I'm doing some kind of partial lookahead? No deliberate slow solves or anything, I guess something just clicked after practice. Also probably lucky I got no terrible cases for cross, PLL, etc.

Now with any luck I might be able to maintain anything close to this timing


----------



## Tekeur (Apr 20, 2015)

Ok so I didn't post an entry last week because of how bad it actually was (almost 30 seconds), and then I realised that for some reason I was completely forgetting to do some proper look-ahead. Then I focused on looking ahead and all my solves were like 3-4 seconds faster  . 

And today I got a sub 25 average for the first time  , although I doubt I'm going to soon be able to maintain this and graduate the sub-25 race (But who knows ^^).

*Round 80:*

Race to sub 25
*Average of 12: 00:24.44*

12:	00:23.77	
11:	(00:22.53)	
10:	00:22.77	
9:	00:24.95	
8:	(00:30.41)	
7:	00:24.26	
6:	00:26.62	
5:	00:26.23	
4:	00:25.47	
3:	00:22.85	
2:	00:24.83	
1:	00:22.65	

Pretty consistent, except for that 30 seconds solve, although it started really good until I started OLL without realising one of my corners was not in it's right spot...


----------



## jms (Apr 20, 2015)

Race to sub: 30
Round: 80
Method: Speed (CFOP)

33.33, 36.34, 32.30, 34.84, 38.88, 34.53, (30.09), (DNF), 40.32, 34.15, 38.14, 33.06 

a012 = 35.58

Not terrible for me. Reasonably consistent apart from the DNF and the sup-40.

The DNF i messed up the cross and didn't notice till half way through the solve.

I did it again at the end and got 35s so I could have shaved half a second off my ao12 if I'd been more careful.

Next time...


----------



## Mes (Apr 21, 2015)

Race to sub-30; Round 80, CFOP
1.35.44
2.41.13
3.37.36
4.41.79
5.43.67
6.35.34
7.35.34
8.40.46
9.42.88
10.33.04
11.38.72
12.28.90

Ao12 = 38.90

A bunch of mistakes, in my first round! Dx I hope this weekly race will help me get to sub-30


----------



## NeilH (Apr 21, 2015)

Race to sub: 25
Round: 80
CFOP

*32.57*

23.120, 30.174, 36.007, 38.711, 28.894, 44.038, 33.895, 31.023, 35.015, 32.174, 34.470, 25.423

Trash for me. I lost my Aolong so I did this on my Rubik's brand.  However, earlier I got a 26 ao12 with the Rubik's haha. 

Oh well, maybe my look ahead will get better on the Rubik's


----------



## Oatch (Apr 21, 2015)

Round 80
Race to Sub-30
Method: ZZ
Avg: *33.37*

30.92, (39.62), (23.18), 29.98, 38.35, 32.69, 33.13, 30.40, 32.75, 35.03, 35.63, 34.83

Getting closer...


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2015)

Mes said:


> Ao12 = 38.90
> 
> A bunch of mistakes, in my first round! Dx I hope this weekly race will help me get to sub-30



I got 43 in my first round so you're doing better than me!


----------



## h2f (Apr 22, 2015)

*Race to sub-30*

*avg of 12: 29.80
*
Time List:
27.60, 31.64, 25.51, 30.61, (35.70), 32.67, 31.95, 27.22, 34.34, 24.62, 31.88, (23.26)


----------



## SirIgnacio (Apr 24, 2015)

*Race to sub 25*
Round 80

* Ao12: 25.64*

12: 30.54
11: 29.07
10: 28.95
9: 25.82
8: 24.30
7: 24.90
6: 22.22
5: 24.18
4: 24.77
3: 29.50
2: 20.32
1: 22.66

I choked on the last three solves :/. Damn.


----------



## chronondecay (Apr 26, 2015)

Race to sub-25, Round 80
3x3 Speed (CFOP, 3LLL)

*Ao12: 23.69*

25.94 28.59 22.29 22.44 (29.15) 25.33 18.90 23.35 22.72 24.75 22.55 (17.81)


Alright! Lookahead FTW. Now if I keep improving my lookahead, would sub-20 be possible? Hmmm...

Also, Mo100 just broke sub-25, so yay!

Now I just have to make sure I don't do an AlphaSheep


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 28, 2015)

*Round Eighty Results*

*Round Eighty​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 28, 2015)

*Round 81 Scrambles*

*Round 81 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 5/3/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. L' R' B F' D L B2 F2 D2 F L U R' B' F2 L R2 F' D L' R B2 F' D U L R2 B2 U' B'	
2. F' L2 R' B' F' L' B' F' U B' F' L R D' F' R2 B L' R2 B F L F' D' U' L' B2 D2 U2 R2	
3. D' F2 R U F L D B F2 R' D' U2 L2 B' U2 L' R2 B F2 D2 U2 R D2 L R' U F2 U F' L'	
4. F' D2 U2 B D L' B U L U L' D2 L2 R2 D2 L R' D U' B' F U' L' B F' L2 D2 L R' U'	
5. B' F L' R' B F2 D' U' F2 L' B2 U' L F2 L R' F U R F U B F L R2 B F2 D2 U2 F2	
6. L2 R F U R2 D' L' R B' F' R D' B' F' D U L R2 D U2 B' L D' U' B' L' B2 F L2 R'	
7. U B2 D' U' L2 R' B' U' R' B' F D2 U2 F' L R2 F U R' D' B F2 L B' F' D2 F2 U2 B F	
8. L' D' R' B2 F' R' D U F' R2 U2 B2 F' D' U' F L2 B' L2 R2 F L2 B2 F D B R' B2 F R2	
9. B' U' F' L D' U2 B2 R' U2 F D L2 B2 R' F' D' U2 L' D' U' B' L R' U B2 D' B' L F' U	
10. L2 B2 D R2 B F D2 U2 L' B' D' U2 F D U L R2 F2 L R' U R2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 U F2 R	
11. L2 R2 D U B L' R2 B2 U2 B L D' F' U B F2 D' L' R U2 L2 R' B F L2 U' L2 D L' F2	
12. L' R D' B2 F' L' R B2 L D' U' L' B L U' B' F2 R F L' R2 D2 U F' R2 B2 U' L' D2 U2


----------



## Mes (Apr 28, 2015)

Race to Sub-30, speed, round 81

1.39.121
2.36.051
3.(51.823) Messed up f2l pairs and stalled 
4.39.277
5.(29.538) 
6.36.048
7.32.095
8.39.314
9.33.686
10.36.063
11.38.971
12.30.712

Ao12=36.134 My look ahead is getting better!


----------



## Tekeur (Apr 28, 2015)

*Round 82:*

Race to sub 25
*Average of 12: 25.03*

12:	00:28.88
11:	00:19.27
10:	(00:18.27)	
9:	00:29.41	
8:	00:26.94	
7:	00:27.91	
6:	00:24.63	
5:	(00:30.02)
4:	00:21.56	
3:	00:23.08	
2:	00:18.81	
1:	00:29.77	

Close...


----------



## Oatch (Apr 30, 2015)

Round 81
Race to Sub-30
Method: ZZ
Avg: *34.65*

32.84, 35.14, 31.09, 34.25, 30.86, 37.57, (24.81), 40.65, 37.75, 32.87, 33.50, (45.18)

A few hiccups - PLL recognition is my biggest issue right now.


----------



## SirIgnacio (Apr 30, 2015)

Round 81
Race to sub 25

*Average: 23.45*

12: 24.72
11: 23.87
10: (31.29)
9: 24.50
8: 24.92
7: 25.16
6: (17.57)
5: 21.47
4: 22.65
3: 21.65
2: 25.92
1: 19.61

I got two sub 20 times in this amazing Ao12! That 17 is my best non lucky solve, and as for the rest of the consistency.... I am kinda pissed because I kept getting lockups and ending up with 24's. I am sufficiently pleased with this average, and I hope I can keep it up.


----------



## h2f (May 1, 2015)

*Race to sub-30, Roux

avg of 12: 29.25

*

Time List:
29.91, 30.95, 30.83, (24.17), (32.58), 29.83, 26.37, 28.25, 27.78, 28.28, 32.28, 27.96


----------



## jms (May 1, 2015)

Round 81 Speed

(23.20), 39.65, 36.36, 34.77, 36.80, 32.71, 39.80, 33.08, 35.69, 30.65, (45.38), 30.89,

ao12 = 35.04

Terrible. What's really annoying is I've been getting ao12s of around 31-33 seconds all week.

I really need to work on my consistency.


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 1, 2015)

Can someone tell me whether I should be in the race to sub-30 or sub-25?

Round 81, Average: 27.75

1. 24.29
2. 32.36
3. 31.20	
4. (24.24)
5. 25.36	
6. 25.47	
7. 29.56
8. 28.18
9. 26.89
10. 27.53
11. (32.97)
12. 26.61

So inconsistent...argh.


----------



## chronondecay (May 2, 2015)

Race to sub-25, Round 81
3x3 Speed (CFOP, 3LLL)

*Ao12: 21.79*

19.95 (17.94) (27.28) 21.88 22.32 26.06 24.35 21.82 19.92 20.45 19.28 21.90


Alright! I think my lookahead improved (though it could still use lots of work), and I could predict my first pair for a couple of the easier crosses. Cross+F2L drilling really helped me for both aspects.

Time to join race to sub-20 maybe?


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 4, 2015)

*Round Eighty-One Results*

*Round Eighty-One​*



chronondecay graduates this week in the race to sub 25. Good luck in the sub 20 race! Congratulations to everyone who participated!



PurpleBanana said:


> Can someone tell me whether I should be in the race to sub-30 or sub-25?



I'll start you in the race to sub 30. 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 4, 2015)

*Round 82 Scrambles*

*Round 82 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 5/10/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. D2 B2 F2 D B' U2 B' D U2 L R U' B' F' D B' F L2 R' D F2 U' L' R U2 B' R' D' U2 L2	
2. D U F L' R D' R' B' F D2 L' R' D' U' B' R2 D' B F' D2 L' R D' U L' U L' R B F'	
3. L2 R F' R U2 B2 D2 R' B2 F L2 D2 U2 F' D2 B F L2 R U2 L' R D B R2 D L' D' U2 B'	
4. R' U' F2 D U2 F' D' R' D R B' D' L R U2 R D U2 B U2 L R2 B L2 R B2 D B L R2	
5. B F D' U B F2 D' R2 D2 U' L R2 U' F' D2 R D2 U F' L' B2 R U B2 D2 L2 R U' L' F	
6. B L R2 B' F' R' D F2 L' F D2 U B' F D U F2 L' F' U F D F2 L' F2 R' F2 R2 U' F	
7. U F' L B F' R2 B' D F' D' U2 B2 U B D U B2 F2 R F L' R2 B' R B F' D2 F U2 L	
8. B' F' D L2 D2 U' R' D2 U B F2 U F R2 U R2 D' B F2 D' U F D2 R' B U' R' F2 R' D'	
9. U2 R' D B U F2 R B' F U L B2 F' D' U2 R' F2 L U R2 F L2 F U2 R2 D' B' F D2 U	
10. D' U' L2 U2 L2 D' L' F L' F2 L' F2 D' L2 R B F2 R' B2 F2 U2 R F L' R D2 L' R2 F L	
11. L2 R' D U' B2 D R2 D2 U L' R2 U' L2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 F' L' B2 F' L R' F2 R2 D U2 L2 R'	
12. B' F' L' R' U2 F U2 F D' U' B2 D L D U2 L B2 U L' R B' F' U2 F' D U' R B L2 F'


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 4, 2015)

Round 82
Race to sub-30
Average: 27.07

1. (39.61) Disaster solve - screwed up cross twice and did the wrong G-perm
2. 26.18
3. 27.58
4. (22.63)
5. 31.90
6. 27.19
7. 28.10
8. 22.75
9. 26.53
10. 26.37
11. 29.11
12. 24.98


----------



## Oatch (May 5, 2015)

Round 82
Race to Sub-30
Method: ZZ
Avg: *29.45*

30.17, 29.06, (36.71), 28.73, 31.06, 33.59, 28.71, 30.25, 27.75, 29.38, 25.80, (24.06)

Finally, sub-30. Just two more rounds to go...


----------



## Mes (May 5, 2015)

Round 82, Race to sub-30, Speed
*Ao12: 34.22*
33.84,
35.05,
39.46,
29.46,
25.69,
34.28,
27.69(PLL skip),
33.03(2+),
36.16,
34.54,
38.72,
37.43,


----------



## NeilH (May 7, 2015)

Round 82
Race to Sub-25
Method: Speed

*24.24*

(18.81), 21.46, 30.28, 24.08, (29.22), 20.66, 23.12, 22.47, 25.42, 23.37, 23.40, 29.18


----------



## h2f (May 7, 2015)

*Race to sub-30, Roux
*
*Avg of 12: 29.18
*
Time List:
27.88, (26.61), 28.39, (34.09), 27.01, 29.26, 33.57, 31.53, 29.00, 28.23, 28.14, 28.74


----------



## SirIgnacio (May 8, 2015)

Round 82 
Race to sub 25

*Ao12: 22.09*

12: 21.25
11: 22.74
10: 22.29
9: 20.07
8: (28.12)
7: (19.22)
6: 22.45
5: 19.41
4: 24.38
3: 23.74
2: 22.90
1: 21.70

I am currently freaking out at this average. I was insanely consistent on these solves, and I've almost reached sub 20! Now I should probably learn those G, V, and R Perms haha.


----------



## notfeliks (May 8, 2015)

Round 82
Race to sub-30 OH
Average: 30.43

33.82, 35.16, 31.58, 31.01, 31.03, (23.44), 26.97, (40.98), 27.83, 25.29, 34.84, 26.81

Lazy start, but some very nice solves towards the end almost had it at sub 30. Alas, the eleventh solve ruined it.


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 11, 2015)

*Round Eighty-Two Results*

*Round Eighty-Two​*


h2f graduates this week with Roux in the race to sub 30! Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 11, 2015)

*Round 83 Scrambles*

*Round 83 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 5/17/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. F2 D' B2 F' L D L D' U' R F' L2 U2 L R2 B2 L R2 B F2 R' B2 F2 U2 F' U L2 R' B2 F'	
2. L2 D2 U L R' U2 F D2 U2 L R' D U' F L2 R' F' D2 R' F' U' F2 D' U2 L U' L' R F' U2	
3. L' D' R2 B' U L' B' F2 D2 B' D L' D2 L R B' F' D B R' F' D B2 L R2 D B' F L' R2	
4. B' L2 R' D2 B2 F U' L' B' D2 R F2 L' R B' R2 F L2 R B2 F L2 B' F2 D2 B2 L2 R' B' U	
5. R B' F2 R B2 F U' R' B2 U B F2 D' R B2 F' L B' F R2 D U2 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 R'	
6. B2 F2 U' F U R U R2 U R' B' U B' U2 B D2 U F L R D' B' D2 R B F R2 F L2 B	
7. R U2 L2 R2 B' F' L2 R B F L U' L2 R2 B2 D' R D B' D' U L B2 D B' F L F L R	
8. B' L D' B F' D F' D' U R2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L' R F2 R' D' U' R2 B L D U' F L' D'	
9. D U L B F' D' L' R D2 L R' U R B2 L2 D R' D L2 R' U' B F2 D2 L' R F2 D U' F'	
10. B2 L' R D2 U2 B' F2 R D' U' L2 D2 B' F' R2 B' D U L' R' B' F2 L2 R' U2 B F L' R' D2	
11. R' D2 B L2 B' U B' U2 L' R B L F' D' U' R D' U L B' L' D2 U' L' B D' B F' L2 R2	
12. L2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L' R2 D' L2 R2 F' D U L R' F2 R B' F U L R D' U2 B D' U' B2 D2 F2


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 11, 2015)

Round 83, Race to sub-25

*Average: 23.29*

Times: (20.40), 23.19, 23.43, 23.96, 25.96, 21.06, 24.92, 21.31, 22.37, 24.03, 22.65, (26.69)


----------



## NeilH (May 11, 2015)

Round 83
Race to Sub-25: Speed

*Average: 24.27*

Times: 27.14, 22.71, 22.05, 19.66, 21.74, 23.90, 21.81, 22.71, 22.14, 25.32, 33.19, 48.02

Pop on solve 12


----------



## Mes (May 12, 2015)

Race to sub-30, Round 83, Speed

*avg of 12: 34.081*

Time List:
1. 32.825 
2. 32.006 
3. 34.926 
4. (DNF(44.340)) Did an N-perm on the wrong side and stopped too early. 
5. (28.128) 
6. 32.009 
7. 33.364 
8. 31.005 
9. 34.254 
10. 38.295 
11. 37.095 
12. 35.030 

Those last two times ruined my average, but I feel like my f2l is getting better. I learned a f2l alg over the week which was at least adding 3 seconds for me to get the edge out and put it in it's correct slot. So, focusing on my f2l and PLL and sub-30 here I come!


----------



## h2f (May 13, 2015)

*Race to sub-25, Roux

avg of 12: 28.64*

Time List:
25.06, 29.95, 30.33, 27.69, 24.37, (37.64), 33.14, 30.77, 27.71, (20.62), 30.68, 26.70


----------



## Tekeur (May 13, 2015)

Oops, looks like I forgot to post my average last week, well it doesn't really anyway matter since it wasn't a sub 25 ^^ .

Round 83 :

*Race to sub-25*

*AO12: 00:23.46*
12:	00:19.85	
11:	00:24.98	
10:	00:26.44	
9:	00:22.35	
8:	00:22.94	
7:	00:20.81	
6:	00:21.75	
5:	00:24.65	
4:	00:23.85	
3:	00:25.72	
2:	00:25.77	
1:	00:21.81	

I can't believe I messed up the cross on the 10th solve, especially considering it was an extremely easy X-cross scramble !


----------



## SirIgnacio (May 13, 2015)

Round 83
Race to sub 25

*Ao12: 23.75*

12: 26.55
11: 22.04
10: 19.79
9: 22.38
8: 22.79
7: 24.78
6: 21.00
5: 30.51
4: 22.12
3: 23.20
2: 23.84
1: 28.79

I could have done a lot better. I switched from my yuxin to my newly lubed and stickered Aolong V1 for solve 6 and immediately improved. I don't know if I can count this average as my graduating one because of that. I'll post a video next week.


----------



## Oatch (May 14, 2015)

Round 83
Race to Sub-30
Method: ZZ
Avg: *29.28*

31.31, 26.75, 27.83, 25.33, 29.94, 34.84, (36.72), 30.13, (24.36), 33.47, 26.74, 26.44

A few slipups almost ruined the entire average. Really need to work on more efficient blockbuilding...


----------



## Yellow Toad (May 17, 2015)

*Race to sub 30*

34.91, 36.01, 43.55, 37.32, 31.32, 46.51, 40.27, 32.88, 39.47, 34.34, 40.19, 24.93
AO12: 37.03


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 17, 2015)

*Round 83
Mixed Roux and CFOP*
31.42

37.70 R
34.19 R
28.80 C
23.95 C
92.12 R
41.00 R
23.50 C
31.09 C
39.25 R
28.03 R
26.16 C
24.03 C


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 18, 2015)

*Round Eighty-Three Results*

*Round Eighty-Three​*



SirIgnacio graduates this week in the race to sub 25! Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 18, 2015)

*Round 84 Scrambles*

*Round 84 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 5/24/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. R F' D' L2 R' B' D' B F' R' B2 F2 R2 F L D2 U B2 F D' R' F D2 L' B' R2 D2 U' F' U'	
2. D' L R F' D U' R' U F U L2 R2 B' L' F' L' B' L' B' F' L2 B' U F' D' U2 L R B' L'	
3. B2 R' D' U B L2 R2 B L' R B F' U' L2 R2 B U2 L2 B' L' R' D U' L' D U F' R' F' L'	
4. L2 R D' U L2 R' B2 D U' R D B2 F L2 D U L R2 U' R2 B' F' D' L R2 D F L F L'	
5. B F' D' R2 D U R' B' F2 D' R' F L R' F2 L2 B F' L D2 R2 F2 L2 R' B D2 U' L2 U' B	
6. R D' U2 R2 U F' U' R B F2 U F2 L2 R F U' L2 D2 U2 B' R U' R D2 U L B D2 B' F'	
7. L D' U B2 F L2 D B2 D2 U R' F2 R' B' L R B2 F' D' R' D2 B L2 R2 U2 B' F L2 U F2	
8. B2 U' F2 U2 L' R U' L2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' D2 U L2 R F' R' U2 R2 F2 D B F2 U2 L2 R D' B	
9. U' F' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R' U' L2 B F D' U2 B' U2 L2 D U F' L D' B D U2 L R' D U' R2	
10. B' L R' D L' F' U2 B F D' B2 L2 R U2 F' D B' F' U B F' R' B F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L' D2	
11. L' R2 D' R D U' L R D2 L' R D2 U' L2 U L U2 B2 F' D' U L2 R2 U' F' R2 F' D2 U2 R2	
12. D2 U2 B D2 U' F D2 R' U' B' F' D' U B2 U2 B D' U2 F' D2 L' D2 U' B D2 B2 F' L2 R2 U


----------



## Oatch (May 18, 2015)

Round 84
Race to Sub-30
Method: ZZ
Avg: *28.56*

29.57, 24.14, 24.01, 25.90, 31.83, (42.07), (23.46), 29.79, 29.01, 33.55, 26.21, 31.57

Other than the lone 42, I'm quite proud of this average. Got some really good times and my F2L is really getting much better. Now I guess I'm off to the Race to Sub-25!


----------



## NeilH (May 18, 2015)

Round 84
Race to Sub-25
Method: Speed

Avg: *30.57*

36.67, 18.66, 28.49, 25.58, 43.86+, 23.13, 29.74, 36.96, 1:11.10, 24.16, 31.21, 25.91

I had three pops; I did this on a friend's cube. I screwed it up after two weeks of sub-25.


----------



## Mes (May 18, 2015)

Round 84, Race to sub-30, speed,

*Ao12: 29.06* (Something happened with the second to last time and I accidentally selected DNF, which I could not revert, so I had to calculate the averages by hand. This may not be completely accurate.)

I believe this was just a lucky session, saying that I got two PLL skips, and a personal best which is now 20.68  and a personal best Ao12. Disappointed in the two sub-40's though, I need to learn N-perm b, so really just focus on my PLL. 

27.587, 29.548, 34.500, 22.128, 30.439, (39.744), (20.685)PLL Skip, 24.278, 31.110, 28.898, 37.015, 22.759 PLL Skip


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 19, 2015)

Round 84, race to sub-25.

*Average: 23.22*

Times: 22.63, 25.30, 24.68, 22.22, 24.99, 22.82, 24.42, 22.06, 20.98, (31.90), 22.08, (20.94)

Finally! Graduation week! Thanks Brian for hosting this awesome thread.


----------



## Knut (May 19, 2015)

I'm joining. 

Round 84
Race to Sub-30
Method: Roux

Avg: 29.95 (close one.  )

28.40, 26.80, 35.52, 29.75, 26.90, 33.73, 31.31, 27.21, 34.35, 31.51, 28.21, 28.15


----------



## slords17 (May 19, 2015)

Alright, I'm back:

Round 84
Race to Sub-25
Avg: *23.88*

Time List:
1. (19.61) 
2. 24.50 
3. 29.55 
4. 21.28 
5. 22.71 
6. 22.30 
7. 24.78 
8. 24.00 
9. 20.86 
10. 22.03 
11. 26.75 
12. (31.22)


----------



## Tekeur (May 20, 2015)

Round 84 :

*Race to sub-25*

*AO12: 22.80*
12:	00:22.84	
11:	00:25.99	
10:	00:18.94	
9:	00:23.36	
8:	00:24.29	
7:	00:18.67	
6:	00:25.01	
5:	00:20.61	
4:	00:20.21	
3:	00:27.80	
2:	00:24.46	
1:	00:22.29	


I lost two stickers on my Moyu Aolong so I had to use my Dayan Zhanchi, it's not that bad but I'm not used to it and the tensions are not quiet right on it so it felt like I was slower...

Good thing I got super lucky, no skips but lots of easy cross, easy F2L and fast J / T / H / U perms  , so I ended up with an average of 22.80.


----------



## Phinagin (May 20, 2015)

Round 84 
Race to sub-25 
Ao12 29.49s 
This average was really terrible, I think partially due to it being my first solves of the day, and not having proper warm-up time. But there were some really good solves for me around the middle section (except for 1:24 lol) 


32.28s
30.73s
30.59s
30.29s
30.00s
25.45s
22.18s
1:24.24min
22.92s
32.16s
33.14s
27.38s


----------



## JCVP11 (May 21, 2015)

Round 84: (Just Joining)

33.30, 31.69, 27.61, 23.91, 27.06, 26.70, 29.22, 24.95, 24.64, 30.97, 34.69, 34.82 (All solves in order)

*Session avg: 29.08 *

 Returning after about a year of absence!


----------



## h2f (May 23, 2015)

*Race to sub-25, Roux

avg of 12: 29.25*

Time List:
30.32, (21.95), 34.39, 28.61, 33.57, 22.73, 31.44, 27.40, 28.84, 26.47, (34.47), 28.72


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 23, 2015)

*Round 84 
Mixed Roux and CFOP
30.92*

1. 39.86 R
2. 24.56 R
3. 27.94 C
4. 33.82 R
5. 25.95 C
6. 32.36 C
7. 36.73 R
8. 29.54 C
9. 22.23 C
10. 31.54 R
11. 26.95 C
12. 47.12 R

I will probably close the round on Monday rather than tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 25, 2015)

*Round Eighty-Four Results*

*Round Eighty-Four​*


2 graduates this week: 
Oatch graduates in the race to sub 30 (ZZ)! 
AlphaSheep graduates in the race to sub 25 (Speed)! 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 26, 2015)

*Round 85 Scrambles*

*Round 85 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 6/1/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. L' U2 R' B2 F2 L' D U2 L B' L2 U2 L R D' L' B2 R' F U' L' R' D U2 L D2 L' B2 F' L'	
2. B L2 R' U' F' D R' B' F' D B' F D R' B L2 B F R' D U B' U' L R2 D' L' B F R	
3. D U B' F2 D' L2 R' D U' B' F D' U2 L2 B D' U2 L' R' D2 F R D U' F' D2 U2 R2 F2 R	
4. L' R F' L R D2 U L' R2 F2 D U B' U2 F' U2 B2 F' L D' U2 R2 B F2 U' L2 R2 D2 F2 R	
5. B2 L' D U' R2 F' L U L2 B' F2 D B F2 D' U' R2 D2 B' L2 D L' B2 F2 D' U R2 B' F' D	
6. D2 B' F2 L D U2 B' D F' D' L2 R' U2 B2 D' L F2 D' U L2 R U2 R U R D B' L' B2 U	
7. B L D2 B D' U L R U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R U B' F' L2 R' D' F D' U B2 L2 R2 F' D B' F	
8. D U R' B2 L2 R2 D2 U B' F' D2 U' F2 L' D' U F' L' D' U F' U L D L2 B' D U' F2 L	
9. L2 R D2 B' F R' D' U' B' F R U2 B F U' F U R' D' B2 F D B' D' U' F2 D2 L' R2 D2	
10. U2 B D2 L U' B F D2 U2 F' R D' L2 F' R' D' L2 D' U L R' D' U R2 D U' F D' U L	
11. D' U2 R D2 U' B' L2 D' F2 U' B D' U' B L2 F L R2 D' U2 F' D U' L2 R2 F' D U' L2 R2	
12. L' U2 R D' L R2 B' U2 B L' R' F2 D' F U2 L B' D2 U F' L2 D2 R D U F D2 U' R U2


----------



## Oatch (May 26, 2015)

Round 85
Race to Sub-25
Method: ZZ
Avg: *28.62*

28.94, 32.06, 28.45, 33.31, 26.05, (23.68), 32.42, 23.81, 27.31, 27.44, (33.38), 26.38

Fairly average for me, could be better though.


----------



## Mes (May 26, 2015)

Round 85, Speed, Race to Sub-30

*Ao12: 30.27*

26.516, 32.970, 30.625, 36.514, 25.034, 27.140, (24.371), 31.717, 29.316, 30.782, (36.747), 32.147

Those two 36's really ruined my average, I knew my last sub-30 Ao12 was just hoax.


----------



## slords17 (May 26, 2015)

Round 85
Race to Sub-25
Avg: *22.32*

Time List:
1. 22.15 
2. 24.47 
3. 24.43 
4. 23.08 
5. 19.22 
6. 19.61 
7. (18.43) 
8. (26.22) 
9. 20.31 
10. 25.93 
11. 20.80 
12. 23.22 

Thank you Brian Kremer for making this thread.


----------



## Tekeur (May 28, 2015)

Round 85 :

*Race to sub-25*

*AO12: 23.54*
12:	00:21.79	
11:	00:21.43	
10:	00:21.69	
9:	00:22.63	
8:	(00:33.70)
7:	00:21.68	
6:	00:21.72	
5:	00:28.31	
4:	00:27.14	
3:	00:23.48	
2:	(00:20.80)
1:	00:25.52	

Well, sub-20 will be my next step now =).


----------



## newtonbase (May 28, 2015)

Round 85. Race to sub 30s. 
My first time back for months.
*40.46*
(52.83), 39.55, 48.57, 37.09, 38.08, (31.43), 49.33, 41.84, 31.93, 41.65, 37.21, 39.34
Not too bad for me.


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 29, 2015)

Round 85, Race to sub-30
Method: *ZZ OH*

*Average: 43.61*

Times: (33.89), 42.86, 39.62, 46.86, 41.57, 43.02, 42.21, 46.71, 39.34, (1:38.54), 54.21, 39.70

Couldn't stay away  Although I still have some way to go.


----------



## h2f (May 30, 2015)

*Race to sub-30, Roux

Avg of 12: 28.23
*
Time List:
30.90, 27.12, 26.09, 27.73, 30.27, 26.10, 29.13, 27.55, 28.29, (31.70), 29.11, (25.69)


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 31, 2015)

Round 85
Race to sub-30
Average: 25.17

1. 30.20	
2. 23.05
3. 23.73
4. 30.45
5. 24.54
6. 22.72
7. 20.70
8. (37.29)
9. 24.92
10. 24.95
11. (17.69)
12. 26.48

On to the race to sub-25!


----------



## Aikho (May 31, 2015)

I'm going to join this.

Round 85
Race to sub-30
Method: Roux
Average: 34.20

(24.93), 30.28, 40.58, 33.27, 32.76, (42.40), 36.48, 33.19, 32.00, 33.59, 31.98, 37.87 = 34.20


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 1, 2015)

*Round 85 Mixed Roux and CFOP
Average: 31.18*

1. 50.32 R
2. 20.00 C
3. 22.00 C
4. 31.39 R
5. 38.26 R
6. 24.97 C
7. 47.04 R
8. 35.00 R
9. 27.60 C
10. 30.60 C 
11. 31.00 C
12. 23.95 R


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 2, 2015)

*Round Eighty-Five Results*

*Round Eighty-Five​*



Three graduates this week:
PurpleBanana graduates in the race to sub 30! 
slords17 and Tekeur graduate in the race to 25! 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 2, 2015)

*Round 86 Scrambles*

*Round 86 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 6/8/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. R D2 L2 B2 U B R D U2 L' R B' R' B D2 U L' R D B' L2 R B2 L2 F L2 R' D' F R	
2. F2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 D' U' L' R2 F' R B F2 D' U2 R' B' F' R D2 B' F' D' B R' D U L F2	
3. U F L2 D2 L' R' U' B F2 D L2 R2 B2 F U F' D L D B' R2 F2 R2 D L' B' L R2 D' U	
4. B' F L2 D B F L B' F L2 R D2 U' F2 D2 B' L R B2 F2 L2 U L D' L' D U2 L R F'	
5. D B' F2 L B2 F U2 R2 U' L' F2 D2 U' B F2 U B L2 R' B' U' L' R2 D R D B' F U2 F2	
6. B2 F' L' R D' U' F2 L' R2 U2 L2 R2 U R' U' L2 R B2 F' D' L' R2 D' L' R2 F R' D' U F	
7. L2 B D L R2 B2 F2 L' D R F D' U L R' F' D' U' L R D' B F2 L2 D2 L R D2 B' U	
8. B2 L2 R D L D U B2 L' F2 U2 B F L R D2 R2 U R' B2 L' B' F L B' F L' R D L2	
9. B F2 L' D L D L2 D' B L2 B2 D' U' F' U R2 U' F' D2 U2 L R D' B' F2 D U L' D' U2	
10. B' F' U B F' D2 L R' D U R2 F2 R' D2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 F' L D U2 R D2 R2	
11. L' R2 B' F2 R F L2 D F' U2 R2 B2 F' L2 R B' F2 R2 F' R' F D2 U2 R D2 U L R B D'	
12. D2 L' R' B' F2 D2 F' D U2 L' D' F' U F2 D2 L2 R' D U L R B2 F2 R' D L' D' L2 R U2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 2, 2015)

Race to Sub-30:

*OH - 32.94*
30.40, 27.65, 36.64, 36.20, 27.34, 39.17, 28.04, (58.77), 36.78, 32.57, 34.63, (26.74) 


*CFOP (Roux is my main method) - 26.57*
(22.20), 27.51, 23.18, 28.10, 28.02, 30.00, 24.82, 27.78, 23.69, (31.40), 22.60, 30.03


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 2, 2015)

Race to sub-30:
Method: *ZZ OH*

*Average: 39.71*

Times: 42.59, 39.36, (46.65), 39.56, 39.76, 35.65, (35.53), 43.97, 39.87, 41.32, 37.15, 37.85


----------



## NeilH (Jun 2, 2015)

Race to sub 25:
Method: Speed

*Average: 24.96*

22.10, 28.10, 25.98, 28.68, 24.00, 17.92, 47.46, 28.14, 21.77, 24.63, 23.97, 22.27


----------



## Mes (Jun 2, 2015)

Round 86, Race to Sub-30, Speed

*Ao12: 30.88*

32.63, (34.04), 29.23, (24.47), 34.03, 31.52, 33.21, 29.05, 26.71, 33.26, 29.67, 29.48

The pressure of graduating got to my head!(The gold on my averages in the graph mean't I was to graduate if this average was sub-30 right?) Dx Starting going to fast and getting lockups. Glad not to have anything over 35 though.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Jun 4, 2015)

Round 86
Race to sub-25
Average: 25.51

1. 20.46
2. 23.67	
3. 26.54
4. 27.84
5. 21.08	
6. 27.25
7. 25.63
8. 22.51
9. 43.82
10. 27.85
11. 23.97
12. 28.78


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 4, 2015)

Round 86
Race to sub 30
Average 41.38
33.10, 48.99, 36.22, 47.91, 42.12, 45.22, 36.97, 41.13, 39.24, 41.19, 42.81, 40.95
Slower than last round but all sub 50s.


----------



## Oatch (Jun 5, 2015)

Round 86
Race to Sub-25
Method: ZZ
Avg: *28.70*

(31.97), 29.95, 27.63, 26.17, 26.76, 29.91, 29.86, 30.28, 30.37, 28.67, 27.41, (25.43)


----------



## Knut (Jun 5, 2015)

Round 86
Race to Sub-30
Method: Roux

Avg: 27.72

(23.08), 27.95, 28.83, 23.90, 25.52, 28.60, (34.02), 33.17, 23.56, 25.19, 26.90, 33.61

Still jumping around a lot, but getting better.


----------



## Aikho (Jun 5, 2015)

Round 86
Method: Roux
Race to sub-30

Average: 31.34 (new PB!)

31.62, 39.37, 38.57, 23.00, (22.84), 23.71, 28.76, (45.97), 24.84, 35.44, 37.22, 30.86

Way better than what I just finished for the weekly average in the roux facebook-group.

Like that average, though. I haven't figured out yet if the timer I'm using knows that it's supposed to drop the best and the worst times of an average...


----------



## h2f (Jun 6, 2015)

Last week I was in the race to sub-25, not sub-30. I've mistaken writing my times.

*Race to sub-25, Roux


avg of 12: 30.30*

Time List:
26.40, 33.87, (24.63), (35.88), 25.14, 29.46, 32.56, 30.74, 30.34, 32.08, 29.75, 32.64


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 9, 2015)

*Round Eighty-Six​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 9, 2015)

*Round 87 Scrambles*

*Round 87 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 6/15/2015​* 

*Scrambles*
1. L' R F2 L' F' U' B' L2 R2 F' D' U L' R B F R F2 L' F' R2 B' F' 
2. U2 F L2 B F2 U L2 U' B2 L' F2 U2 F2 D L R2 F2 D2 U L' F L' R2 
3. L' F2 L' R' F' L R D2 U' L B L2 R2 D' B' U L F2 D2 U F' L' R2 
4. F U B R F L2 R' U' F' D2 U L' R' B' D2 R U' B' F L' R2 F' D' 
5. F L' F R D2 U' B2 U' R B F D2 L2 B L R2 B' D2 U2 L R F2 U2 
6. D2 U B' F2 D U' B' F' L' B2 F' L B' F2 R2 U' L' R D L R D' F2 
7. R F L' R2 F D2 B F2 L D' L B' D' U2 R2 U' L R F' R2 B2 F2 D2 
8. D B' F2 D' B U B' F' D2 L2 D' L R D2 U' B D2 U B2 F' U B R	
9. F L2 F D2 R U2 L' B L' F2 L' B2 F' R' B F2 L' R2 B F2 L R' D' 
10. L2 F' L R' U' R U2 R' F L' R' D' L2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 F2 D' L' B' F' 
11. L' D L2 R2 D' L R2 U2 F R B' L2 B F2 L D U2 B2 F2 D U2 R B2	
12. D' R U L R2 D' F' L R2 B' F' L D2 L2 R' U' B' R' B F' U' F L


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 9, 2015)

Round 87, Race to sub 30.
Method: ZZ OH

*Average: 39.01*

Times: 50.19, 43.49, 35.46, 37.84, 38.78, 39.15, 36.58, 39.39, 35.13, 34.13, (32.65), (1:04.52)


----------



## Oatch (Jun 9, 2015)

Round 87
Race to Sub-25
Method: ZZ
Average: *28.06*

26.24, 29.14, 27.85, 32.03, 27.09, 29.79, 29.55, (32.79), 27.18, (21.39), 23.61, 28.12


----------



## Mes (Jun 9, 2015)

Round 87
Race to Sub-30
Speed
Ao12: 30.06

31.95, 30.67, 28.30, 37.66, 27.80, 30.64, 30.22, 30.39, 26.81, 31.67, 32.16, 

Just need to learn G-perm till full PLL 

And correct me if I'm wrong but I think the end date for this weeks races is the same as last weeks? :confused:


----------



## PurpleBanana (Jun 10, 2015)

Round 87
Race to sub-25
Average: 24.74
1. 20.56	
2. 23.03
3. 20.46
4. 29.69	
5. 25.62
6. (18.89)
7. 28.33
8. 22.29
9. 26.67	
10. 26.05
11. (30.27)
12. 24.69


----------



## Knut (Jun 10, 2015)

Round 87
Race to Sub-30
Roux

Average: 27.46 

Times:
29.98, 35.17, 27.97, 30.00, 23.67, (18.69), 23.61, 28.71, 27.28, (35.56), 23.46, 24.72

Got a second place PB for Roux! I'm also almost down to where I was averaging six months ago.


----------



## NeilH (Jun 12, 2015)

Round 87
Race to Sub-30
Speed

Average: *23.25*

Times:
23.42, 21.09, 21.24, 24.62, 21.90, 23.29, 23.69, 22.57, 26.55, 21.98, 26.02, 23.75


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 12, 2015)

Race to sub 30: OH

*28.56*

1. 28.24 L' R F2 L' F' U' B' L2 R2 F' D' U L' R B F R F2 L' F' R2 B' F'
2. 30.35 U2 F L2 B F2 U L2 U' B2 L' F2 U2 F2 D L R2 F2 D2 U L' F L' R2
3. 26.52 L' F2 L' R' F' L R D2 U' L B L2 R2 D' B' U L F2 D2 U F' L' R2
4. 25.15 F U B R F L2 R' U' F' D2 U L' R' B' D2 R U' B' F L' R2 F' D'
5. 19.68 F L' F R D2 U' B2 U' R B F D2 L2 B L R2 B' D2 U2 L R F2 U2
6. 27.70 D2 U B' F2 D U' B' F' L' B2 F' L B' F2 R2 U' L' R D L R D' F2
7. 34.51 R F L' R2 F D2 B F2 L D' L B' D' U2 R2 U' L R F' R2 B2 F2 D2
8. 25.74 D B' F2 D' B U B' F' D2 L2 D' L R D2 U' B D2 U B2 F' U B R
9. 23.80 F L2 F D2 R U2 L' B L' F2 L' B2 F' R' B F2 L' R2 B F2 L R' D'
10. 33.84 L2 F' L R' U' R U2 R' F L' R' D' L2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 F2 D' L' B' F'
11. 29.77 L' D L2 R2 D' L R2 U2 F R B' L2 B F2 L D U2 B2 F2 D U2 R B2
12. 38.64 D' R U L R2 D' F' L R2 B' F' L D2 L2 R' U' B' R' B F' U' F L


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 13, 2015)

Round 87
Average: 28.62

1. 20.36 C
2. 33.05 R
3. 24.65 C
4. 27.01 R
5. 30.66 C
6. 30.60 R
7. 29.44 C
8. 33.94 R
9. 24.39 C
10. 29.85 R
11. 26.27 C
12. 30.33 R



Mes said:


> And correct me if I'm wrong but I think the end date for this weeks races is the same as last weeks? :confused:


fixed


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 14, 2015)

Round 87
Race to sub 30
Speed

Average 36.85
31.40, 35.98, 36.20, (43.86), 38.00, 41.05, 34.73, 40.64, 33.24, 39.83, 37.46, (31.22)


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jun 16, 2015)

*Round 87 | Average: 39.49*

*Round 87
Average: 39.49*
45.21	
43.61	
35.23
34.42	
39.60	
36.72
36.54
34.80	
37.18
59.44	
51.61	
34.01


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 16, 2015)

*Round Eighty-Seven Results*

*Round Eighty-Seven​*


Knut graduates Roux this week in the race to sub 30! Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 16, 2015)

*Round 88 Scrambles*

*Round 88 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 6/22/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. L U' L' R' U B2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 U2 B D U2 L R D2 U L2 R B' F 
2. D B' F R' U L' R D U L R2 B' F' R U2 F2 D B U2 L R2 B L2	
3. L' R F' L' R F' L2 B U' L' U2 B2 L' R' D2 B2 D U' F' R' D2 U R2	
4. B2 L2 R D' U2 R F R2 B' L' U2 B' D' U' F2 D2 L F' D2 L R U2 R'	
5. L R' B' F' D2 B2 L R F' L2 F2 L2 R U2 B' F2 L D2 L' B2 U' F2 R2	
6. B2 F U' L R' B' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 L' D U2 L' D' R' D' B' F' R' D2 U2	
7. B F' L D B' F L2 B' R D B' L' R' D B' D' B' D2 F2 D' U' B2 D	
8. L R D2 U2 L2 R B R2 D2 L2 D' U2 B' L F' L' R F R U' B' U2 B2 
9. F D' L D2 U R2 B2 L' R2 D2 U' L2 D U' L R' D2 U' L' D' U B' F 
10. L2 R2 F U' F D2 B' F2 D' L R U' B2 F' D' L2 U' F' D2 U2 B L2 R' 
11. R2 F2 L2 R' F2 D U B D L2 R2 D2 U R' U' L R' B' R D2 B R F 
12. L' D2 U L' R2 D B2 F U B2 F' L' R' F D' U2 B2 D2 B L' R2 B2 D2


----------



## NeilH (Jun 16, 2015)

Round 88
Race to Sub 25
Method: Speed

*Average: 27.81*

27.56, 26.02, 22.67, 33.46, 40.81, 20.10, 51.07, 25.18, 22.12, 24.89, 27.73, 27.69

I warmed up before this session and I got a 24.02 average of 25, and then this happens.


----------



## Oatch (Jun 16, 2015)

Round 88
Race to Sub-25
Method: ZZ
Average: *26.12*

29.40, (32.39), (18.77), 29.52, 30.32, 28.27, 25.28, 19.66, 23.91, 29.19, 22.29, 23.40


----------



## Knut (Jun 16, 2015)

Round 88
Race to Sub-25
Method: Roux

Average: 23.46

28.56, 21.95, (33.74), 22.73, 27.07, (18.65), 21.23, 18.89, 21.82, 21.79, 26.55, 24.03

I messed up a couple times with a CMLL that I almost knew, but overall I think it was a pretty great average. The two 18's sure helped.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Jun 16, 2015)

Round 88
Race to sub-25
Average: 25.84

1. (21.39)
2. (29.69)
3. 25.44
4. 24.99
5. 27.08
6. 24.70
7. 26.50
8. 25.18
9. 22.99
10. 26.83	
11. 25.72
12. 28.92


----------



## Mes (Jun 16, 2015)

Round 88
Race to Sub-30
Speed

Ao12: 29.74

(19.28), 28.54, 32.99, 29.09, 25.41, (35.56), 32.20, 28.76, 25.32, 32.20, 27.91, 35.02


Was doing pretty good until I went to fast on the last one, F2L was good and everything, just forget the G-perm. 

Glad that I'm sub-30 though! Only two PLL's till I learn full 1-look


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 17, 2015)

Roud 88
Race to sub 30
"Speed"
30.04, 35.83, 47.71, 37.02, 45.30, 30.42, 39.53, 37.35, 42.36, 48.63, 47.09, 1:13.13
41.12
Used an actual timer for the first time on an average at home. PLL skips on solves 1 and 3. Dropped off a cliff near the end especially the last solve where I messed up an R perm and pretty much had to resolve it. Not happy.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 20, 2015)

Round 88 Mixed CFOP / Roux
Average of 12: 29.03

1. 27.78 R
2. 43.82 R
3. 24.16 R
4. 24.16 R 
5. 35.15 R
6. 42.85 R
7. 26.68 C
8. 30.92 C
9. 23.90 C
10. 25.68 C
11. 27.18 C
12. 25.74 C


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 23, 2015)

*Round Eighty-Eight Results*

*Round Eighty-Eight​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 23, 2015)

*Round 89 Scrambles*

*Round 89 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 6/29/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. B' D2 U L2 R D B R U2 L' B' F L2 R' D2 L2 F2 R'	
2. L F2 R2 B2 D' L2 B' L2 U2 L2 B U F R' B' D R' U'	
3. L' R' B' F R' U2 B' F' D2 B R2 F2 D2 U' R' D' B F'	
4. R2 F' L2 R U L' D R2 B U' L' R D B' U F' L' F'	
5. L' B' L D2 B R' B F D' B D2 L R' D2 U B' D' U	
6. L2 D B' L2 F R' U R B' D F2 R B2 L U2 L2 U' R	
7. F U' L' D F D2 U2 B' U' L' R2 D2 F L' B R F2 U	
8. D2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U L' R2 D' U2 B F R2 U' B2 D' U2 F2	
9. B2 U B' F' L B2 F D2 R2 D R2 B' L' D2 U F U' F2	
10. B' F R2 B' L' U' R2 D U2 R D2 L R D2 B D U B	
11. L F' D L' B2 U' F U2 F' U2 B' F L' R2 F L2 R D	
12. F' R U' L2 B' L D F2 L' B' R' U' L R' F' U B U


----------



## Mes (Jun 23, 2015)

Round 89, Race to Sub-30, Speed

Ao12: 28.58

28.79, 25.70, 20.74, 32.44, 28.52, 31.80, 30.18, 32.24, 23.55, 27.43, 25.19, 33.29

First 1lookPLL Ao12 in this thread  :tu


----------



## NeilH (Jun 23, 2015)

Round 89
Race to Sub 25
Speed

*Average: 21.39*

18.13, (26.09), (17.82), 21.34, 21.80, 18.80, 18.52, 21.42, 23.18, 23.84, 23.69, 23.19

Setting a new PB AO100 helped a lot today. After doing some slow solving and changing my stickers, I've been averaging 21-23 over the past week. I think it's safe to say I'm sub 23, but I still have to graduate from this.

Maybe I should start learning full PLL and learn the last 2-Look OLL alg I need to know.



Edit: I mentioned changing my stickers. I used to have Fluro Bright Orange opposite Fluro Pink, but I could barely tell the difference between the two. I tried Fluro Orange instead and the Fluro Pink was still throwing me off, so I changed to stock Moyu shades. If you're going to make a color scheme, make sure you find colors that contrast really well, it's more important than you might think.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 23, 2015)

Round 89, Race to sub-30
Method: *ZZ OH*

*Average: 38.08*

Times: 41.73, 36.48, (45.64), 34.65, 35.69, 34.71, 40.93, (29.50), 34.52, 33.65, 43.18, 45.25


----------



## Oatch (Jun 23, 2015)

Round 89
Race to Sub-25
Method: ZZ
Average: *25.50*

25.60, 26.81, 22.67, 28.54, 26.75, 22.89, 26.20, 23.61, 25.43, (28.81), 26.46, (21.51)


----------



## Phinagin (Jun 23, 2015)

Round 89
Race to Sub-25
Method: CFOP
Average:* 25.62*


27.11, 23.77, 21.23, (45.40), 41.83, 28.02, 22.51, 22.18, 21.30, (19.73), 24.50, 23.76


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jun 24, 2015)

Round 89
Race to Sub-25
Method: ZB(LS)+OLS/COLL
Average: *26.03*

30.205, 20.662, (17.833), 26.587, 23.513, (36.323), 24.332, 29.312, 18.819, 29.552, 28.582, 28.698


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 25, 2015)

Round 89
Rce to sub-30
CFOP
Average 37.53
39.20, 36.00, 44.32, 33.32, (31.86), 38.98, 39.89, 38.24, (42.30+2), 34.50, 33.50, 39.35


----------



## willtri4 (Jun 26, 2015)

Round 89
Race to Sub-25
Method: ZZ
Average: *26.40*

25.50, (DNF(22.59)), 30.56, 24.66, (21.21), 23.04, 23.68, 28.28, 25.69, 28.24, 26.67, 27.72


----------



## Knut (Jun 28, 2015)

Round 89
Race to Sub-25
Method: Roux
Average: 21.42 (PB for Roux  )

24.21, (17.88), 21.03, 21.99, 24.89, 19.98, 21.89, 20.47, 20.19, 21.14, 18.43, (30.44)


----------



## ronaldm (Jun 30, 2015)

Round 89
Race to sub-30
CFOP
Average: 53.47


55.13 (1:10.05) 49.10 1:04.25 52.72 58.41 51.89 44.69 55.83 (41.65) 42.69 59.95

Started off really badly, had some major issues getting my F2L pairs, don't know why, maybe just being tired. Had a PLL-skip on solve 8, solve 10 was a 39.65, but +2 for having a layer >45deg out of position.

This average is 3 seconds above my best Ao12 so far, but it's still about 4 seconds under my current Ao100, so I am making progress


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 1, 2015)

*Round 89 
Average 29.61
*
Scrambles
22.58 C
33.69 R
29.77 R
27.01 R
24.89 C
21.46 C
39.09 R
25.09 R
29.21 C
33.10 R
35.28 C
35.51 C

Anticlimactic


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 1, 2015)

*Round Eighty-Nine Results*

*Round Eighty-Nine​*


I graduate this week in a made-up category, Mixed, half CFOP and half Roux. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 1, 2015)

*Round 90 Scrambles*

*Round 90 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 7/6/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. L2 D' R' D' B2 L R D' L2 F U' F' U' B D2 L' R U' R' U' L2 F2	
2. R' F R' U B2 F2 D' F2 R B' L R D U' B2 D' R2 D2 U' L B' D	
3. L2 R' U B2 L2 U B D U' R' B' L2 U' R2 F2 U F' D R B U2 B	
4. R' B U L' B F' U L' R' B2 D L' B2 L' D2 B L R2 F' U2 R B2	
5. L2 U L' R F2 D U L R2 D2 U2 B' F R' F L F' R' D F' R2 D	
6. L2 B U' F2 U' B L' B' U2 B F D2 R F' R' D2 F' L2 D' U2 L F	
7. B' D2 U' R D F D' B' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 R' D U' L' R' B' F' L D	
8. U2 L2 B' R2 D' U L2 R' B D2 F' D' R' B2 F2 D' U F' R D2 U2 R2	
9. D' U' L2 R' F L R D' U2 R B' R' U2 R D' U' R' D F U L' R'	
10. B F U2 L R D R U' L R D' L2 D' L D' R' U2 B' F D F R'	
11. B' U L U2 R F' U' L2 B F2 U' B U2 B' D U' L2 D' U L2 R2 U'	
12. U2 L' D B2 L2 U2 L U' F2 U R' B' D' L R B R' U2 L' R' B' D2


----------



## Mes (Jul 1, 2015)

Race to Sub-30
Round 90
Speed

22.99, 29.39, 28.71, 25.15, 22.83, 32.19, 27.24, 32.11, 29.30, 25.91, 23.13, 30.61

Ao12: 27.45


----------



## NeilH (Jul 1, 2015)

Race to Sub 25
Round 90
Roux

Average: *23.89*

20.37, 22.02, 22.37, 28.43, 23.18, (18.16), 22.52, 23.00, 21.98, 29.64, (39.58), 25.39

Switched to Roux as my main method.


----------



## Oatch (Jul 4, 2015)

Round 90
Race to Sub-25
Method: ZZ
Average: *26.24*

24.30, 25.18, 27.37, 24.57, 27.72, 27.12, 27.52, 25.72, 28.27, (20.66), (28.77), 24.59


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 6, 2015)

Round 90, Race to sub-30
Method: ZZ OH

*Average: 39.18*

Times: 41.66, 38.30, 40.14, 40.85, (56.75), 34.41, 34.11, (32.79), 42.86, 42.87, 40.03, 36.58


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 6, 2015)

Round 90
Race to sub-30
CFOP
39.75, 36.47, DNF(45.21), 46.38, 36.79, 43.50, 43.67, 40.60, 43.48, 39.85, (33.97), 43.27
Average 41.38


----------



## willtri4 (Jul 7, 2015)

Round 90
Race to Sub-25
ZZ

Average: *24.23*
Time List:
23.59, (36.53), 22.21, 24.61, 21.50, 23.82, 21.30, (20.52), 21.79, 26.54, 25.52, 31.39

solve 10 was CFOP


----------



## TheLegendisReal (Jul 7, 2015)

avg of 12: 17.02

Time List:
1. 17.58 
2. 21.43 
3. 18.16 
4. 15.09 
5. 16.05 
6. 16.98 
7. 15.02 
8. (DNF(0.43)) 
9. (12.93) 
10. 17.20 
11. 17.02 
12. 15.73


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 7, 2015)

*Round Ninety Results*

*Round Ninety​*



Mes graduates this week in the race to sub 30! Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 7, 2015)

*Round 91 Scrambles*

*Round 91 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 7/13/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. U F L2 R D U2 B' F' D B F2 U' L' D U' L' R' B F' D2 U F2 R' 
2. B' F' D2 U F2 R B2 U2 F2 L' F' L' D' L R2 F D' B F U' L2 D2 B2 
3. L2 B U' F2 D2 U2 B F D' U' B2 F2 L2 R' F' U2 B F2 L R D2 R' D2	
4. B L R U R D U' B' F L2 D2 L2 R' D' U' R B2 D2 U' B F' L R2 
5. D F U2 R D' U2 L' R2 D L' R' U L' R' F' D F' L2 B F' D' U2 R 
6. B2 F U2 B' D F L' R B U2 B2 U2 R' D F2 U' L R' B2 F' L R B' 
7. U F L' D U2 F' U B D U R' U' L2 R F2 D2 U L R' U B2 F2 U 
8. L U B' F D U' B U2 L D2 U L2 R2 D U2 R2 F D B2 F2 U2 B' D2	
9. D' B D U' L R2 B F U F2 R D2 U R' B' U L' R' B' F2 D L2 R'	
10. D2 U2 R' U R' B F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L' F L2 R2 B' U' F2 D2 U2 F L2 R2	
11. B' F2 L2 R B' F2 U2 L R2 D2 L' R' B F' L' R2 B' F2 D U L D F2	
12. F2 L D U' L2 F L R B' F' D' U L2 D2 U2 B2 F' U' F' L' R' U2 L'


----------



## Oatch (Jul 7, 2015)

Round 91
Race to Sub-25
Method: ZZ
Average: *25.11*

(28.14), 24.77, 24.44, 23.76, 24.79, 24.44, 27.32, 27.92, 26.53, 23.86, 23.30, (20.66)

So close... Choked on solves 7-9 which I think ruined my chance for a sub-25 average.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 8, 2015)

Round 91
Race to sub-25
Methods: ZB, Salvia and CLS
27.49, 24.25, 25.08, 29.8, 22.4, 29.6, 27.6, 29.11+, (30.3), (20.04), 28.75, 26.98 = *27.11*

What a Vbj average, I haven't touch a cube for like a week so that might be why


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 8, 2015)

Round 91
Race to sub-25
Methods: ZB, Salvia and CLS
27.49, 24.25, 25.08, 29.8, 22.4, 29.6, 27.6, 29.11+, (30.3), (20.04), 28.75, 26.98 = *27.11*

What a Vbj average, I haven't touch a cube for like a week so that might be why.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 9, 2015)

Race to sub-30, Round 91
Method: ZZ OH

*Average: 36.20*

Times: 34.48, 32.92, (31.67), 32.80, 37.14, 36.42, 33.68, 35.62, 41.59, 35.59, (45.71), 41.73


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 12, 2015)

Round 91
Race to sub-30
CFOP
42.98, 43.55, 38.70+, 48.68, 42.78, 48.23, 43.56, 1:08.05, 43.62, 39.74, 43.24, 38.72
Average 43.51


----------



## Aurichalcite (Jul 14, 2015)

Round 91
Race to sub-30
CFOP
30.67, 22.87, 31.02, 26.41, 42.56, 26.22, 26.74, 27.83, 38.63, 29.69, 27.37, 29.71
AVERAGE: 29.43


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 14, 2015)

*Round Ninety-One Results*

*Round Ninety-One​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 14, 2015)

*Round 92 Scrambles*

*Round 92 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 7/19/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. B' L' U L2 R2 U' F U F2 U' L2 R2 F2 R' B2 F U' B' F U2 L' R' D 
2. B2 F' D' F L2 R2 F' D' B2 F2 D U R U2 L2 F' L2 D2 U' F U' B' F2 
3. U R2 B' R' D2 L2 R' B F D U' B L' B F' U2 B' F2 R F' R D2 U2 
4. B' F U' L U2 L2 R D' B F U' R2 F' L' D' U B F' L F D2 U2 B 
5. R2 U B2 F' L2 R2 U' L' R' D2 R2 D' B' F' D U2 B L U' L2 R' U2 F' 
6. B F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 L' R U' L R2 B F2 D2 R2 D U2 L' R' 
7. R' D B D2 B' F2 U' L2 R2 D U2 L R' D' B F D2 U' L' D B' F' L 
8. L' R2 U B' L2 F R2 B L' U L2 R F D' U' L D2 L' D2 L2 R D2 U 
9. F' L2 R2 F R' D2 L' B2 D2 L R' U' F U' L R2 D2 U2 R2 D' L R D 
10. F L' R2 B' U B' F' L' B' F2 D' R2 U L R2 B2 U2 R2 B' D' U' L R 
11. R' D U' B' F D2 U2 L' D' U2 B' D2 U2 B L2 R' D' U R2 U B' D R' 
12. F D U' F2 L2 R U2 B' U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' F' L' F2 D' U2 B2 U B' F


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 14, 2015)

Race to Sub-30: OH

average of 12: *28.63*
1-12 - 29.96 35.22 27.55 25.96 25.51 24.24 (35.83) 31.52 (20.71) 27.75 28.00 30.61

1. 29.96 B' L' U L2 R2 U' F U F2 U' L2 R2 F2 R' B2 F U' B' F U2 L' R' D
2. 35.22 B2 F' D' F L2 R2 F' D' B2 F2 D U R U2 L2 F' L2 D2 U' F U' B' F2
3. 27.55 U R2 B' R' D2 L2 R' B F D U' B L' B F' U2 B' F2 R F' R D2 U2
4. 25.96 B' F U' L U2 L2 R D' B F U' R2 F' L' D' U B F' L F D2 U2 B
5. 25.51 R2 U B2 F' L2 R2 U' L' R' D2 R2 D' B' F' D U2 B L U' L2 R' U2 F'
6. 24.24 B F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 L' R U' L R2 B F2 D2 R2 D U2 L' R'
7. 35.83 R' D B D2 B' F2 U' L2 R2 D U2 L R' D' B F D2 U' L' D B' F' L
8. 31.52 L' R2 U B' L2 F R2 B L' U L2 R F D' U' L D2 L' D2 L2 R D2 U
9. 20.71 F' L2 R2 F R' D2 L' B2 D2 L R' U' F U' L R2 D2 U2 R2 D' L R D
10. 27.75 F L' R2 B' U B' F' L' B' F2 D' R2 U L R2 B2 U2 R2 B' D' U' L R
11. 28.00 R' D U' B' F D2 U2 L' D' U2 B' D2 U2 B L2 R' D' U R2 U B' D R'
12. 30.61 F D U' F2 L2 R U2 B' U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' F' L' F2 D' U2 B2 U B' F


----------



## willtri4 (Jul 16, 2015)

Round 92
Race to Sub-25
ZZ
Average = *23.91*
20.98, 23.56, 27.46, (30.29), 24.10, 28.52, 23.10, 24.65, 22.55, 23.12, (19.15), 21.04


----------



## danvosk (Jul 17, 2015)

Round 92
Race to sub-30
CFOP
35.19, 29.46, 30.54, 44.48, 29.86, 33.16, 31.52, 36.98, 33.66, 33.75, 35.77, 39.37
Average 33.98


----------



## Oatch (Jul 17, 2015)

Round 92
Race to Sub-25
Method: ZZ
Average: *25.36*

26.48, 26.17, 28.17, 22.59, 23.86, 26.72, (19.64), (28.82), 28.45, 21.92, 27.64, 22.25


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 17, 2015)

Round 92
Race to sub-25
Method: ZB+OLS/COLL

23.36, 30.43, (32.37), 23.62, 29.5, 29.47, 27.17, 27.2, 22.23, 28.25, 25.04, (17.12) = *26.63*


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 19, 2015)

Round 92
Race to sub 30s 
Method CFOP 
Average 39.72
40.84, 45.97, 37.36, 42.53, 37.16, 40.93, 41.11, 36.41, 36.39, 39.36+, 38.88, 42.62


----------



## Knut (Jul 20, 2015)

Round 92
Race to sub 25
Roux

Average: 22.14

20.53, 24.39, 21.82, 19.77, 20.48, 18.51, 21.82, (17.42), 20.91, 23.37, (30.20), 29.76

It was great until the last two solves. Gotta keep working on CMLL recognition.


----------



## Berd (Jul 20, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-20
*avg of 12: 27.85*

Time List:
(36.73), 30.89, 31.03, (21.39), 26.83, 29.88, 23.84, 23.72, 23.93, 32.83, 28.22, 27.38

Race sub 25 Roux. Eh.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 22, 2015)

*Round Ninety-Two Results*

*Round Ninety-Two​*



Knut graduates this week in the Race to Sub 25 in Roux! Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 22, 2015)

*Round 93 Scrambles*

*Round 93 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 7/27/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. R' D2 F' U2 L' R U R B' F' D' B R2 B' D' R D F'	
2. L B2 R2 U' B2 L D' B2 D2 R' B2 F2 U B' R F2 L B2	
3. U2 F' U R' D F' U L' R' D B D U2 F' D2 U R2 B2	
4. U2 L B U2 F2 R2 D F L2 B D2 R' F L2 D U F U	
5. B2 F2 R2 D2 L' F L D R2 B2 R2 D2 F L' D' L2 D' U	
6. D2 U2 L' B2 D' U' B D U' L2 F' L R2 D2 R B F U2	
7. R D B2 F' R' U B' U2 B L F' D' L' B2 U2 B' D2 R'	
8. F U' F R U L B' L R D' L' D' B' D2 L' D L2 B'	
9. B2 R U L2 U2 B' U F D' L B' U R2 B U2 F L U2	
10. F2 L R2 F' U2 L' F' D' B L' D' R F2 U R' B' D' U'	
11. F D' F' U L R B D' U R B R F2 U L2 U R2 U'	
12. B2 R' U' R' D' B2 L' D2 F R' U F2 L R2 F' D' B' L


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 22, 2015)

Round 93
Race to sub25
Method: ZB+OLS/COLL + Salvia + TF
25.45, 29.32, 20.06, 21.9, 22.91, 24.17, 28.45, (33.15), (14.76), 28.26, 21.36, 30.08 = 25.2

I'm was able to get a sub25 average but I failed on #2, #6, #7 and the last one however I got a PB single.


----------



## Knut (Jul 23, 2015)

Round 93
Race to sub 25
Roux

Avg: 23.61
21.37, 23.62, 22.54, 23.87, (17.59), (32.43), 21.63, 29.55, 24.04, 22.10, 22.49, 24.88

Kind of meh, but the 17 was nice.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 23, 2015)

Race to Sub-30 OH: *24.92*
1-12 - 27.01 (20.88) 22.97 24.64 (37.59) 23.89 28.96 22.31 27.84 24.31 24.88 22.38

1. 27.01 R' D2 F' U2 L' R U R B' F' D' B R2 B' D' R D F'
2. 20.88 L B2 R2 U' B2 L D' B2 D2 R' B2 F2 U B' R F2 L B2
3. 22.97 U2 F' U R' D F' U L' R' D B D U2 F' D2 U R2 B2
4. 24.64 U2 L B U2 F2 R2 D F L2 B D2 R' F L2 D U F U
5. 37.59 B2 F2 R2 D2 L' F L D R2 B2 R2 D2 F L' D' L2 D' U
6. 23.89 D2 U2 L' B2 D' U' B D U' L2 F' L R2 D2 R B F U2
7. 28.96 R D B2 F' R' U B' U2 B L F' D' L' B2 U2 B' D2 R'
8. 22.31 F U' F R U L B' L R D' L' D' B' D2 L' D L2 B'
9. 27.84 B2 R U L2 U2 B' U F D' L B' U R2 B U2 F L U2
10. 24.31 F2 L R2 F' U2 L' F' D' B L' D' R F2 U R' B' D' U'
11. 24.88 F D' F' U L R B D' U R B R F2 U L2 U R2 U'
12. 22.38 B2 R' U' R' D' B2 L' D2 F R' U F2 L R2 F' D' B' L


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 24, 2015)

Round 93
Race to sub-25
Method: CFOP
average: *27.23*
1. 30.41 
2. 26.17 
3. 27.73 
4. 27.99 
5. 22.69 
6. 24.70 
7. 26.97 
8. 30.78 
9. 28.35 
10. (21.61)  
11. (36.37) 
12. 26.56 
Lol, failed on the 3 solves (1st, 8th and 11th) cause tried to remember Ja and F perm, because learnt just an hour ago  i'm always sub 30 btw


----------



## Oatch (Jul 24, 2015)

Round 93
Race to Sub-25
Method: ZZ
Average: *25.87*

(23.00), 27.43, 28.49, 24.15, 28.56, 25.93, 27.68, 23.50, 25.32, 23.82, (28.83), 23.85



ViliusRibinskas said:


> Cross-Some F2L/First layer corners-Second layers edges/4LLL/Some OLL(16/57)-Some PLL (10/21)



It's probably easier to simply say CFOP.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 29, 2015)

*Round Ninety-Three Results*

*Round Ninety-Three​*


Knut graduated last week! 
DeeDub graduates this week in the Race to Sub 30 with OH CFOP! 
Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 29, 2015)

*Round 94 Scrambles*

*Round 94 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 8/3/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. R B L2 R' F U' F D2 F' U B2 F U F2 L D2 U2 B2	
2. B2 L2 B2 R D F L2 F D' L' D' U2 L2 B F2 R' U' F	
3. F L' R2 F D' L' R' D' U' B F2 U' L' D' U' L F' R2	
4. L B F2 U' R B L D2 B2 L2 R2 B' R D' U' B R2 D'	
5. B' D2 F R B' L2 U' L D' F' R D R' B2 F2 L2 R2 D2	
6. B L2 R2 F R' U2 F U2 L B2 F D' U' F D B2 L2 U	
7. F R D L' F' D2 L U F U' R2 D' L' B D B F2 U'	
8. U2 F2 L R2 U2 L U' B' F' U B2 F' R' D L U F2 U	
9. D2 B' F2 D' U L' B' D2 L D L2 U' F' D2 U' R' U' F	
10. R B F2 D' U2 L2 B D R U L2 D2 L2 B' U F R2 D'	
11. D' U2 B2 D2 F2 D R' F2 D R2 B' F2 R' U L' U F2 R'	
12. F2 L B' U2 L B2 F L R2 B L2 R' D2 L R F2 D2 U'


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 29, 2015)

Round 94
Race to sub-25
Method: CFOP
Average: 25.39 
Time List:
1. 28.23 
2. 26.76 
3. 27.17 
4. 29.40 
5. 23.10 
6. 23.62 
7. (20.88)  
8. (30.83) 
9. 21.45 
10. 26.79 
11. 22.23 
12. 25.18 

5-9 solves made a 22.72 PB ao5! OMG


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 29, 2015)

I missed round 93 but here's 94
Race to sub 30s 
CFOP 
Average 43.65
44.88, 41.21, 46.40 (+2), 47.36, 42.89, 29.21, 32.36, 54.41, 47.75, 36.38, 42.90, 58.94
I'll be here forever.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jul 30, 2015)

Round 94
ZB+OLS/CLS
Average: *22.83*
19.74, 25.57, (31.15), 17.33, 23.82, 21.58, (15.13), 26.86, 23.22, 23.23, 21.82, 25.15


----------



## Cvince (Jul 31, 2015)

After 4 non cubing year, I restart the sub 30 race  Last time, I was around 35' when I stop.

Round 94
CFOP (4LL)
Average 33.93
33,29 31,72 36,62 33,22 (46,92) 37,98 37,59 33,94 31,63 30,57 32,78 (28,22)


----------



## Oatch (Jul 31, 2015)

Round 94
Race to Sub-25
Method: ZZ
Average: *24.40*

25.88, 24.74, 23.61, 26.88, 28.60, (30.41), 21.53, (19.91), 21.40, 26.64, 21.10, 23.60


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 5, 2015)

*Round Ninety-Four Results*

*Round Ninety-Four​*


No graduates this week! Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 5, 2015)

*Round 95 Scrambles*

*Round 95 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 8/10/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. D B' F2 D' L' F2 D B' L2 F2 D2 L' R' F2 D' R2 D2 B2	
2. L' D' L F2 D' U' L2 B' L2 R2 U F2 U F' D' L D' B'	
3. U' B' F D U' B L D' U' R B2 D U2 R' F' U L2 R2	
4. D2 B' R' F' U F2 R2 F2 D U B D' U' B2 D' L B' U	
5. L B' F' R2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 U R F U B F' D' L' R'	
6. R F2 L2 R D L D2 B2 F L U2 L U' L2 D L D2 U	
7. F U' B2 F D L D L2 D U' F' D F U F' D R D'	
8. U2 L R' U' B2 D U L D U F' L' F' L2 U L' D' F	
9. D2 L2 D L2 D' L B2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 L B' F L' B2 F2	
10. D B U F L' D U2 R' B' U2 B L' R' F L2 R2 B U	
11. L2 U B D2 U L2 D U2 F R U' R D' B' U' R' B2 F2	
12. U B' R' B F2 R2 D' U' B' D B2 F2 D L' R' B' D B2


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 5, 2015)

Round 95
Race to sub 25
Method: CFOP
Average: 25.96
Time List:
1. 26.10 
2. 26.50 
3. (30.02) 
4. 25.78 
5. 28.34 
6. 28.99 
7. 25.22 
8. 21.76 
9. (21.75)  
10. 24.25 
11. 25.62 
12. 27.05


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 6, 2015)

Round 95
ZB+OLS and Salvia
Average: *27.82*
28.85, 33.38, 31.42, 20.24, 24.48, (34.48), (16.38), 33.98, 28.98, 32.24, 24.04, 20.61


----------



## Oatch (Aug 9, 2015)

Round 95
Race to Sub-30
Method: ZZ
Average: *24.91*

23.95, 24.22, (20.36), 26.19, 27.72, 27.22, (28.18), 25.50, 25.74, 24.64, 21.85, 22.13


----------



## muchacho (Aug 9, 2015)

Round 95
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux
Average: *50.35*

50.23 48.45 (DNF) 42.22 45.05 47.80 40.21 46.54 49.86 45.21 45.91 1:22.22


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 9, 2015)

Round 95

Race to sub-30
Method: Petrus
Average: *37.624*
36.670, 36.867, 41.211+, (42.192), 34.128, 41.658, (29.528), 39.484, 32.509, 39.902, 38.641, 35.166

The EO+2GF2L step is killing me. I can do ZZ EO very easily, but I'm only y/z2 neutral with ZZ. For blockbuilding, full color neutrality is essential in my opinion, making my EO very tough. On the bright side, I was averaging over a minute last time I speedsolved Petrus. No clue what happened to make me drop 25 seconds with no practice XD.


----------



## xitvono (Aug 11, 2015)

xitvono
Round 95
Race to sub 30

Average: 29.49

27.66 35.41 29.18
29.42 33.77 26.77
25.50 30.94 29.37
27.74 26.25 33.82

I hope it isn't too late for round 95. I usually solve without inspection, so I probably am not getting as much out of it as I can.
There is a video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj47bTs1jAA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## primarycuber (Aug 13, 2015)

*Round 95*, race to sub 30

*avg of 12 : 29.72*
just barely, but I'll take it 



Spoiler: time list



1. 35.38 D B' F2 D' L' F2 D B' L2 F2 D2 L' R' F2 D' R2 D2 B2 
2. 29.44 L' D' L F2 D' U' L2 B' L2 R2 U F2 U F' D' L D' B' 
3. 28.86 U' B' F D U' B L D' U' R B2 D U2 R' F' U L2 R2 
4. 26.22 D2 B' R' F' U F2 R2 F2 D U B D' U' B2 D' L B' U 
5. 30.41 L B' F' R2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 U R F U B F' D' L' R' 
6. 28.84 R F2 L2 R D L D2 B2 F L U2 L U' L2 D L D2 U 
7. 33.82 F U' B2 F D L D L2 D U' F' D F U F' D R D' 
8. 37.37 U2 L R' U' B2 D U L D U F' L' F' L2 U L' D' F 
9. 25.64 D2 L2 D L2 D' L B2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 L B' F L' B2 F2 
10. 29.34 D B U F L' D U2 R' B' U2 B L' R' F L2 R2 B U 
11. 26.23 L2 U B D2 U L2 D U2 F R U' R D' B' U' R' B2 F2 
12. 28.65 U B' R' B F2 R2 D' U' B' D B2 F2 D L' R' B' D B2


----------



## Yellow Toad (Aug 15, 2015)

*Round 95*

*Average of 12: 36.27*

36.93
33.62
47.87
34.65
29.79
31.64
33.60
38.13
40.66
30.92
1:06.29
34.65

Meh...


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 15, 2015)

Yellow Toad said:


> *Average of 12: 36.27*
> 
> 36.93
> 33.62
> ...


What method are you using? That's some crazy deviation.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 18, 2015)

*Round Ninety-Five Results*

*Round Ninety-Five​*


No graduates this week! Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 18, 2015)

*Round 96 Scrambles*

*Round 96 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date 8/24/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. R' B' R F' R2 D L F' R D2 U' B R' U2 L2 D B R2	
2. R2 F L2 R' D F L R B2 F' U L F U' F' L2 D U	
3. U2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 L' B2 R2 U' L R U B D' U L' U2	
4. R' F D2 U B' F L' D B2 R' B2 U' F L R B R' F'	
5. U2 B' L B' F2 U' B F' L2 U R F L' F D U B R2	
6. F' U' B F D2 U R' D' U F U' B' D' U' B2 L B' F2	
7. B F2 L B D F2 R D L' R' B F' R' D U2 B' F U	
8. R2 F2 L D B2 U F' D' R D2 F' D U R' B2 R' B' F	
9. L' R F' U' B2 F L' F' L U R F R2 D' F2 L U' L'	
10. F2 L2 B' F' U' R2 B2 F2 D' U2 R' B' L2 B' F D' R2 B	
11. F2 R2 B2 D F2 D U L F' D' F2 D R' F2 L2 B R2 B'	
12. L' F U' L D2 L' F' D' U L2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 U F2


----------



## muchacho (Aug 18, 2015)

Round 96
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux
Average: 51.22

46.72
59.34
47.70
51.44
46.60
1:02.26
43.97
(1:06.34)
48.11
(40.77)
49.41
56.64


----------



## Yellow Toad (Aug 18, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> What method are you using? That's some crazy deviation.


I am using CFOP. I don't think that would make a difference, but I am using CFOP.


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 19, 2015)

Yellow Toad said:


> I am using CFOP. I don't think that would make a difference, but I am using CFOP.


Some methods (from my experience) tend to have more deviations in times than other methods. I main CFOP (sub-20 average), but the method I'm trying to get sub-30 in is Petrus. In Petrus, you do have good scrambles and bad scrambles. Some 2x2x2 blocks are 2 or 3 moves long, while others I can't even plan out in inspection.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 19, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> Some methods (from my experience) tend to have more deviations in times than other methods. I main CFOP (sub-20 average), but the method I'm trying to get sub-30 in is Petrus. In Petrus, you do have good scrambles and bad scrambles. Some 2x2x2 blocks are 2 or 3 moves long, while others I can't even plan out in inspection.



5-6 moves 2x2x2 blocks are more frequent so you should try to see like 5 move far. To help doing that Kit Clement mentioned at website in the FMC seminar at US Nats 2015 and if you practice trying to find the 5 moves 2x2x2 or even any n moves 2x2x2 using the same approach as Cross+ BLD you could plan a righty of 2x2x2 blocks during inspection.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 19, 2015)

Round 96
Race to sub-30
avg of 12: 34.84
Method: Petrus

Time List:
1. 36.11 B2 U2 L B2 R2 D2 F' U' L2 F' L2 F D2 F R2 D2 L2 F R 
2. 38.78 B2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 U2 L B2 R D2 F' R2 F' U2 R B2 R2 D' L' 
3. (23.59) R B2 D U2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D L B' F2 R2 D' B2 F' D2 U2 
4. 39.88 R L U2 D R2 F2 L' F L' D B2 D2 L2 F2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 F D2 
5. 32.62 L' D' L2 D2 R' B' R' U' D L' U2 R' U2 D2 R' B2 R U2 
6. 30.11 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' F' L2 B' R U2 B2 D' U2 L' B2 L D2 
7. 30.49 U2 F' L2 U2 B D2 R2 B L2 B U' L2 D' B L' R B F' U2 R' 
8. 37.34 F B2 L F L2 B2 D B U2 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R 
9. (42.25) U2 F2 D L2 D L2 D L2 U' R2 U2 F D' B L' F2 U2 R2 D' U2 L2 
10. 30.47 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U R B D' B' R2 D2 R' B' F' R 
11. 38.62 F2 U2 F2 D U2 L2 D F2 U F2 R' U' B2 L D' L U R2 B 
12. 33.96 R B' R2 U' L U L2 F U2 R' B2 L U2 R D2 R' D2 L2

Only better by about 3 seconds form last week, but hey, 3 seconds is a definite improvement.  Also, these scrambles are not the ones I used. csTimer just shows these.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 19, 2015)

Round 96
Race to sub-25
Method: ZB/OLS

(17.34), (31.07), 27.46, 19.37, 28.09, 25.45, 28.85, 21.95, 19.24, 26.91, 25.98, 22.97 = *24.63*

Good to see that I got more than one counting sub20 and no counting sup30


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 20, 2015)

Round 96
Race to sub 25
Method: CFOP
Average: 24.60
Time List:
1. (20.52) 
2. (29.13) 
3. 24.35 
4. 26.98 
5. 25.35 
6. 23.07 
7. 28.97 
8. 22.75 
9. 23.30 
10. 22.61 
11. 27.46 
12. 21.18


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 20, 2015)

Round 96
Race to Sub 30
Method: CFOP
Average: 34.72

Times:
1. (27.64)
2. 33.74
3. 34.22
4. 33.36
5. (DNF)
6. 35.48
7. 27.91
8. 39.55
9. 37.48
10. 31.17
11. 37.29
12. 37.04


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 20, 2015)

round 96 
method cop
27.03, 26.05, 22.99, 24.99, 23.57, 19.32, 24.12, DNF(29.54), 20.91, 27.08, 28.34, 25.94, 28.74
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/13
best time: 19.32
worst time: 28.74

current avg5: 27.12 (σ = 1.20)
best avg5: 22.87 (σ = 1.72)

current avg12: 25.27 (σ = 2.46)
best avg12: 25.10 (σ = 2.24)

session avg: 25.43 (σ = 2.39)
session mean: 24.92


----------



## Damien Porter (Aug 22, 2015)

Round 96
Race to sub 30
Method: Beginners with f2l
Result: *56.59*

1. 53.50
2. (46.18)
3. 55.41
4. (1:17.06)
5. 1:08.22
6. 46.69
7. 56.78
8. 54.41
9. 59.78
10. 57.46
11. 47.89
12. 1:05.75


----------



## Oatch (Aug 23, 2015)

Round 96
Race to Sub-25
Method: ZZ
Average: *24.84*

26.85, 24.12, 22.12, 26.64, 22.62, 24.96, 28.28, 27.20, 22.89, (21.70), 22.77, (28.37)

Feels weird to finally graduate from this. It seemed like an impossibility when I first started out. Oh well, I guess I might be back in the case I pick up another new method.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 25, 2015)

*Round Ninety-Six Results*

*Round Ninety-Six​*


Oatch graduates this week with ZZ in the race to sub 25! Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 25, 2015)

*Round 97 Scrambles*

*Round 97 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date (Tuesday) 9/1/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. L' F2 U' L B' L2 R F L R' U2 R2 D' R D' B F D	
2. D' R2 F' R2 D' L2 B2 L' U' B F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D'	
3. B2 L B' D2 U2 B2 R B2 R2 B2 R2 D U B' F' R2 F2 L'	
4. U L' D2 U F U' F D R B' U B L R' B2 U2 L2 B2	
5. F' U2 L2 R2 B D R D2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U L2 D' B' F2	
6. D L B F2 L B' D U' F2 U2 L2 R2 B D U L2 R B'	
7. R' D F2 D' U F2 L R2 F' L R' D' U2 L U2 B2 F' U'	
8. B F' D2 B' U' L2 B' L B2 L D' U' R' F R D R' F2	
9. U L D' U2 F R2 D' L B' F2 L F' D R' B2 L U F2	
10. L2 R2 B' F' R' U2 L' R U2 L' D R2 B L2 U' B2 U2 F2	
11. R' B2 R' B2 U2 B R B2 F2 U' L' U2 R B2 F' L' D' U	
12. U B2 L2 F2 L' D2 B U2 L D U2 L' U B' F' U B2 D


----------



## muchacho (Aug 25, 2015)

Round 97
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux
Average: 41.80

(34.71) 47.19 41.89 39.48 42.30 40.44 (53.43) 36.41 44.38 41.78 42.04 42.05


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 25, 2015)

Round 97
Race to sub 25
Method: CFOP
Average: 23.55
Time List:
1. 22.13 
2. 22.06 
3. 22.65 
4. 25.97 
5. (26.51) 
6. 25.87 
7. 23.64 
8. (19.90) 
9. 21.28 
10. 24.72 
11. 23.67 
12. 23.51


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 25, 2015)

Round 97
Race to sub25
Method: ZB/OLS+Salvia
24, 21.84, (20.10), 23.61, 23.73, (30.89), 23.88, 24.48, 23.01, 27.21, 26.89, 28.26 = *24.69*


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 26, 2015)

Round 97
Race to sub-30
Method: Petrus

Time List:
1. (28.58)
2. 32.39
3. 31.30
4. 40.51
5. 36.10
6. 34.71 
7. (40.69)
8. 38.21
9. 36.19
10. 29.67
11. 32.31
12. 37.51
=*34.89*

About the same as last round, but I felt that those were slow solves, unlike last round. I guess that's a good thing?


----------



## primarycuber (Aug 27, 2015)

*Round 97*
Race to sub 30

*Average of 12: 29.79*



Spoiler: Time list



1. 25.26 L' F2 U' L B' L2 R F L R' U2 R2 D' R D' B F D 
2. 32.45 D' R2 F' R2 D' L2 B2 L' U' B F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D' 
3. 31.64 B2 L B' D2 U2 B2 R B2 R2 B2 R2 D U B' F' R2 F2 L' 
4. 28.61 U L' D2 U F U' F D R B' U B L R' B2 U2 L2 B2 
5. 21.29 F' U2 L2 R2 B D R D2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U L2 D' B' F2 
6. 29.05 D L B F2 L B' D U' F2 U2 L2 R2 B D U L2 R B' 
7. 41.39 R' D F2 D' U F2 L R2 F' L R' D' U2 L U2 B2 F' U' 
8. 28.19 B F' D2 B' U' L2 B' L B2 L D' U' R' F R D R' F2 
9. 26.39 U L D' U2 F R2 D' L B' F2 L F' D R' B2 L U F2 
10. 32.80 L2 R2 B' F' R' U2 L' R U2 L' D R2 B L2 U' B2 U2 F2 
11. 33.54 R' B2 R' B2 U2 B R B2 F2 U' L' U2 R B2 F' L' D' U 
12. 30.01 U B2 L2 F2 L' D2 B U2 L D U2 L' U B' F' U B2 D


----------



## Damien Porter (Sep 1, 2015)

Round 97
Race to sub 30
Method: Beginners with f2l *Done with fairly severe injury 
Result: *59.87*

1:10.04, 51.94, 57.20, 1:00.01, 48.93, 1:06.19, (48.21), 1:04.07, 57.45, 1:00.53, (1:11.60), 1:02.38


----------



## Yellow Toad (Sep 2, 2015)

*Race to sub 30: Round 97*

*Average of 12: 44.26*
47.77
46.89
44.68
37.94
47.56
42.93
46.99
42.26
40.79
45.28
47.27 
33.68

As some of you know, I usually get better times than this.
I was in a place it was hard to tell the greens from blues, yellows from oranges, etc.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 2, 2015)

*Round Ninety-Seven Scrambles*

*Round Ninety-Seven​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 2, 2015)

*Round 98 Scrambles*

*Round 98 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 9/7/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. D B' U' L' R D' U' L' R U' F' D2 U B2 U F L2 F2	
2. D' F D' L2 F' D' R F R2 D' R B2 F' U2 B D' B' D	
3. U2 F' D' F R2 F' L R2 U' B' D' R U2 B2 D2 F R D'	
4. U2 B R D2 U R' B' F' D' U B' F2 R B2 F2 L U2 R	
5. F D' U2 R2 D F L' U' F2 L R B' D' L F D2 R2 F2	
6. L2 U2 B2 U B2 L D U B2 U2 R' B' F2 U2 R2 B F' R'	
7. F U L2 U' B D R2 U' B2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' D' U2 L' F	
8. U' B' L2 R' F L R2 F' L2 R U2 L' B L D2 R2 F2 L'	
9. L' R U' L' R' D2 R' U' R U L' B D U' B' L2 R' U	
10. L B F2 R' U F2 R' F2 L' R' F2 L U2 L2 R' D' L F	
11. B2 L R2 F' D2 L' R D' U2 F2 D' B D2 L R2 F2 R2 D	
12. R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L R' D2 L U B F2 R2 F2 L' R B' F


----------



## primarycuber (Sep 2, 2015)

*Round 98*
race to sub 30

*Average of 12: 29.45* 



Spoiler: Time List:



1. 29.69 D B' U' L' R D' U' L' R U' F' D2 U B2 U F L2 F2 
2. 32.24 D' F D' L2 F' D' R F R2 D' R B2 F' U2 B D' B' D 
3. 30.19 U2 F' D' F R2 F' L R2 U' B' D' R U2 B2 D2 F R D' 
4. 27.79 U2 B R D2 U R' B' F' D' U B' F2 R B2 F2 L U2 R 
5. 37.59 F D' U2 R2 D F L' U' F2 L R B' D' L F D2 R2 F2 
6. 31.84 L2 U2 B2 U B2 L D U B2 U2 R' B' F2 U2 R2 B F' R' 
7. 22.98 F U L2 U' B D R2 U' B2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' D' U2 L' F 
8. 28.47 U' B' L2 R' F L R2 F' L2 R U2 L' B L D2 R2 F2 L' 
9. 25.88 L' R U' L' R' D2 R' U' R U L' B D U' B' L2 R' U 
10. 24.37 L B F2 R' U F2 R' F2 L' R' F2 L U2 L2 R' D' L F 
11. 36.45 B2 L R2 F' D2 L' R D' U2 F2 D' B D2 L R2 F2 R2 D 
12. 27.59 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L R' D2 L U B F2 R2 F2 L' R B' F


----------



## muchacho (Sep 2, 2015)

Round 98
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux
Average: 39.31

42.65 (27.93) 35.59 32.51 39.78 39.96 38.35 45.66 38.46 (46.04) 36.73 43.39

Last week's was a very good average for me, this one is also very good, even single and mo3 PBs.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 2, 2015)

Round 98
Race to sub 25
Method: CFOP
Average: 22.88 Yey! So fast, just entered this thread... 
Time List:
1. 26.43 
2. 19.09 
3. 29.80 
4. 26.73 
5. 22.54 
6. (17.49) 
7. 21.52 
8. 22.53 
9. 19.58 
10. 21.28 
11. (29.17) 
12. 19.92


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 3, 2015)

Round 98
Race to sub-30
Method: CFOP

Average: 36.46

Times: 38.39, 37.13, 39.56, (28.01), 56.98, 29.53, 32.56, 31.52, 35.96, 32.78, (1:10.72), 30.14

A couple that should have been DNF's. Still get random PLL blanks.


----------



## Damien Porter (Sep 7, 2015)

Round 98
Race to sub 30
Method: cfop *Done with fairly severe injury 
Result: *51.57*
(38.91), 47.40, 59.61, 54.04, 46.98, 48.62, 54.08, 54.49, (1.05.04), 44.24, 52.39, 53.87

Can't believe I actually got my first sub 40 with my fractured collar bone.


----------



## h2f (Sep 7, 2015)

Round 98
*Race to sub-30, Roux

avg of 12: 28.92
*
Time List:
25.95, 28.70, 28.28, 29.71, (33.47), 28.42, 23.58, 32.70, 33.44, (21.86), 28.89, 29.52


----------



## Yellow Toad (Sep 8, 2015)

*Race to sub 30: Round 98*

AO12: 41.73
40.24
40.90
35.28
45.23
51.91
44.87
38.70
42.95
35.67
45.50
47.95
31.57

No comment.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 8, 2015)

*Round Ninety-Eight Results*

*Round Ninety-Eight​*



2 graduates this week: primarycuber graduated speed in the race to sub 30 and ViliusRibinskas graduated CFOP in the race to sub 25. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 8, 2015)

*Round 99 Scrambles*

*Round 99 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 9/14/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. L2 R' B R D U' L2 U2 L2 U F D2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 L2	
2. U' B L R2 D2 L B F2 L2 B D U' B2 F U' B2 U L2	
3. F D2 L2 R2 B L R F' U R2 U B2 R U' R' U' L2 R'	
4. R F2 D2 B L' R U2 B2 L B' R' F' L U2 F R' B2 F2	
5. U' B R B F' D' B D2 U' B2 R' U' B' U2 B2 R U2 R	
6. R B2 L F2 L2 R2 D' F' R2 D' U L' U2 R' U' L U2 R2	
7. B2 D U' F2 L' R D2 L' U2 B R' F2 L B2 D' R B L'	
8. L' D2 U F' R2 D2 R F L' F' D' U2 B2 U' L' U R2 D	
9. R D2 U L' D R F' D2 R B D U F' D L F2 L U'	
10. L D U2 L2 R2 F2 U' F' L2 U L2 R2 U L' D' R U R	
11. B2 F2 L2 R' F U' R2 F L D' U F2 D U F R' U L	
12. L2 F2 U F L B F' L U B2 F2 L R2 U F2 L' R2 U2


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 8, 2015)

Round 99 (too bad I missed the last one by a few days  )
Race to sub25
Method: ZB/OLS+Salvia

avg of 12: *21.41*

Time List:
1. 23.86 B2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 B' D' U2 R B D' R' B2 D 
2. 21.44 R2 F L2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 B R' U L2 R' D' L' D2 B D U' 
3. 20.97 R U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U' L2 F D' R B' L' D' F2 D2 U2 
4. 19.70 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' B D2 F2 R2 U R' B F' D L' 
5. 24.67 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' R2 F' D2 F' D2 L' F' R' D F' D2 L' U2 L2 
6. 21.36 F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U L2 U2 B2 D' B D' R U F' D' B U B R 
7. 26.28 D2 L' B U2 L' B R F U F2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 L2 
8. 20.40 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B' U2 B U2 R' U' L U L' F D' B U2 R' 
9. (27.81) B' D' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 L' U' R F2 U2 B D2 R2 D' 
10. 17.97 F D' B2 L B U B U B' R B2 D2 R D2 L' U2 D2 L2 B2 R B 
11. 17.49 D2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L' D' B R B' L2 U R2 D2 R2 
12. (15.77) B2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' R' F2 L' F2 U' B U2 R2 F2 R' U' L' B' R'

Ignore the scrambles.
I could have done better and that 15.77 could have been a sub15 if I went a bit faster.


----------



## h2f (Sep 8, 2015)

Round 99
*Race to sub-30, Roux
Ao12: 26.31*

Times: 27.43, 28.53, 30.86, 23.56, (33.06), 28.71, (21.90), 27.69, 22.39, 24.74, 24.03, 25.15


----------



## muchacho (Sep 10, 2015)

Round 99
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux
Average: 41.38

41.93 50.81 55.83 (30.41) 37.90 44.27 33.07 34.91 42.35 (DNF) 40.55 32.21

I've changed the silver stickers (that replaced the original green ones) for grey ones, they are not that different but I'm not used to them yet.


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 12, 2015)

Round 99
Race to sub-30
Method: CFOP
Average: 33.13

Times: 35.02, 34.95, 35.11, 32.70, 30.90, 32.73, 33.07, 30.80, 33.12, (25.02), 32.88, (39.99)


----------



## primarycuber (Sep 13, 2015)

round 99
*race to sub 25*

*Average of 12: 28.90*



Spoiler: time list



1. 27.72 L2 R' B R D U' L2 U2 L2 U F D2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 
2. 27.57 U' B L R2 D2 L B F2 L2 B D U' B2 F U' B2 U L2 
3. 29.41 F D2 L2 R2 B L R F' U R2 U B2 R U' R' U' L2 R' 
4. 31.07 R F2 D2 B L' R U2 B2 L B' R' F' L U2 F R' B2 F2 
5. 24.34 U' B R B F' D' B D2 U' B2 R' U' B' U2 B2 R U2 R 
6. 29.69 R B2 L F2 L2 R2 D' F' R2 D' U L' U2 R' U' L U2 R2 
7. 33.70 B2 D U' F2 L' R D2 L' U2 B R' F2 L B2 D' R B L' 
8. 46.06 L' D2 U F' R2 D2 R F L' F' D' U2 B2 U' L' U R2 D 
9. 26.91 R D2 U L' D R F' D2 R B D U F' D L F2 L U' 
10. 28.71 L D U2 L2 R2 F2 U' F' L2 U L2 R2 U L' D' R U R 
11. 27.06 B2 F2 L2 R' F U' R2 F L D' U F2 D U F R' U L 
12. 27.14 L2 F2 U F L B F' L U B2 F2 L R2 U F2 L' R2 U2

dat 46.06


----------



## Damien Porter (Sep 15, 2015)

Round 99
*DNS* *due to injury.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 16, 2015)

*Round Ninety-Nine Results*

*Round Ninety-Nine​*


Berkmann18 graduates this week in the race to sub 25. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 16, 2015)

*Round 100 Scrambles*

*Round 100 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 9/21/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. R' F2 L U2 B2 D2 U' B U' F' U' B2 F D2 U2 F' U R2	
2. L2 B R2 B' F2 R D R2 B' R F2 L' B F L' R' F2 D'	
3. B2 F2 R2 U2 B' F2 L R D' L2 R2 B F' R F2 U2 B' U	
4. U2 R U F D2 L2 U B L R' D2 R2 D2 U2 R' B U2 L	
5. U2 B' D R2 B' D2 B R D' U' F D2 U F2 L2 U R U'	
6. D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R B' D2 U2 L' R B F R' F L' D2 R2	
7. B R' U' F' R F2 D2 R' F' L F L2 D2 L R D2 U2 R2	
8. L2 R' B' D2 L' B2 L2 R2 B D U B' F2 L D' L U2 L'	
9. U B' L' R2 F2 R U L2 B F' L R2 D L R2 F2 D R2	
10. F' U L' D2 L R U' B F U F' L U2 B' D U2 B' D	
11. B F L D B2 L2 R F2 D' L' U' L2 B F' D F' R B'	
12. D' F' R2 D F2 U' B' L D U' B D B2 D U' B' R' D2


----------



## muchacho (Sep 16, 2015)

Round 100
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux
Average: 38.42

36.75 (59.92) 40.06 35.49 (27.21) 32.26 44.26 37.94 32.82 44.91 40.13 39.57


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm not sure if I should continue but here is my average:
Round 100
Race to sub20 
Method: ZB+OLS

avg of 12: *22.96*

Time List:
1. 23.79+ B R' B2 L' U2 L2 F' D' R U2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 
2. 18.04 U2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 B D2 F U2 D' R2 F' L D' F L' B U' 
3. (30.21) D2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L' F2 L' B' D2 U2 L F2 U2 
4. 23.98 D2 L2 F R2 B D2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 L' U F' D U2 R' U' B' L B' 
5. 24.07 U2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' D2 U2 L2 B' L2 D' R2 U2 R U' L B F' 
6. (16.72) R F2 D2 B' U2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 F L' D' B' U R2 U2 L' F' L2 
7. 20.38 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D' U2 L2 U L B' U' R F D2 R F2 R2 F2 
8. 22.36 D L U' R' U2 F' R' B' U' L D' R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D' 
9. 23.81 R' F U' R' D2 L' F2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R L2 D2 R' 
10. 24.46 B U B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 D R2 L' D F' L D L2 U2 B' 
11. 24.74 R L2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 D R D U B' R' D' L F2 
12. 24.00 R2 B' D2 F' D2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 D' L2 B' F' U2 R' U' F2 U L2


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 17, 2015)

round 100 times (reset):
28.08, 29.50, 29.36, 31.68, 24.11, DNF(21.55), 36.45, 26.74, 26.39, 24.61, 33.35, 29.54

stats: (hide)
number of times: 11/12
best time: 24.11
worst time: 36.45

current avg5: 27.56 (σ = 1.41)
best avg5: 27.56 (σ = 1.41)

current avg12: 29.57 (σ = 3.33)
best avg12: 29.57 (σ = 3.33)

session avg: 29.57 (σ = 3.33)
session mean: 29.07


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 17, 2015)

Round 100
Race to Sub-30
Method: CFOP
Average: 32.71

Times: 33.23, 31.05, 29.70, 39.50, (28.73), 31.41, 32.20, 32.71, (DNF), 34.79, 33.69, 28.85


----------



## primarycuber (Sep 19, 2015)

Round 100
*race to sub 25*

*Average of 12: 27.62*



Spoiler: Time List:



1. 22.43 R' F2 L U2 B2 D2 U' B U' F' U' B2 F D2 U2 F' U R2 
2. 26.53 L2 B R2 B' F2 R D R2 B' R F2 L' B F L' R' F2 D' 
3. 30.68 B2 F2 R2 U2 B' F2 L R D' L2 R2 B F' R F2 U2 B' U 
4. 35.27 U2 R U F D2 L2 U B L R' D2 R2 D2 U2 R' B U2 L 
5. 31.41 U2 B' D R2 B' D2 B R D' U' F D2 U F2 L2 U R U' 
6. 27.41 D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R B' D2 U2 L' R B F R' F L' D2 R2 
7. 24.10 B R' U' F' R F2 D2 R' F' L F L2 D2 L R D2 U2 R2 
8. 24.05 L2 R' B' D2 L' B2 L2 R2 B D U B' F2 L D' L U2 L' 
9. 24.35 U B' L' R2 F2 R U L2 B F' L R2 D L R2 F2 D R2 
10. 29.78 F' U L' D2 L R U' B F U F' L U2 B' D U2 B' D 
11. 31.97 B F L D B2 L2 R F2 D' L' U' L2 B F' D F' R B' 
12. 25.90 D' F' R2 D F2 U' B' L D U' B D B2 D U' B' R' D2


----------



## Damien Porter (Sep 21, 2015)

Round: 100
Race to Sub-30
Method: CFOP* Still with fractured collar bone
Result: *52.84*

Times:
41.02, 59.36, 1:00.31, 46.67, 59.33, 55.06, (1:04.89), 57.06, 53.89, (37.33), 47.34, 48.31

Though I am still incredibly inconsistent with my injury, I was happy to get a new PB single.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 22, 2015)

*Round One Hundred Results*

*Round One Hundred​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 22, 2015)

*Round 101 Scrambles*

*Round 101 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 9/28/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. D L R2 D L R' F' L' F2 D2 F U' F' D' L2 U' R2 U2	
2. D' B2 F' L2 F2 U' L' R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B F L2 R'	
3. D2 U2 F' U' L2 R2 F2 U R2 B' F R D2 F L' R2 D2 L'	
4. B R2 F' D' U2 R U2 L2 R U' R' D U2 B2 F U' L2 F	
5. L2 D' L' B' U' B' U B2 R2 U B2 D2 B' F2 R U2 L2 R	
6. B' L R' B2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 R U2 L2 R2 B F U' F	
7. U2 B' R2 U L' R B2 F2 D' F2 L' U2 R U' L B' L' R	
8. B D2 R2 F D' F D U2 F2 U R' F U' B F2 R U2 L	
9. D F' D' B L' R' U2 B' F' D2 R2 D2 U R D' U2 B' L	
10. B2 L2 D F' R' F' L R' B U' R F D2 R2 D U R B2	
11. L2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 U' L R U' L D' B D' B2 F2 U F2	
12. F2 D' B L' D' F2 L R' U2 L R2 B2 D F' D2 U B2 L2


----------



## muchacho (Sep 24, 2015)

Round 101
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux

Average: 37.00

35.08 (55.56) 34.91 39.62 37.44 39.07 (28.98) 39.33 40.03 30.13 44.44 29.98


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 24, 2015)

Can this also be for sub 30 and sub 25 OH?


----------



## muchacho (Sep 24, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Can this also be for sub 30 and sub 25 OH?


Yes, I've seen someone racing to sub 30 OH in this thread.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey Brian. Turn around so I can pat you on your back! More than 100 rounds(+ the ones before the thread merge) of a competition that you're not even participating in. You are a good man:tu


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 24, 2015)

Round 101
Race to Sub 25 (OH)
Method CFOP

Average 27

28.18 25.76 27.79 22.10 (20.41) (33.42) 28.37 26.60 27.44 28.28 24.11 32.13


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 27, 2015)

Race to Sub 30 OH



Session
time	ao5	ao12
1	31.70	-	-
2	30.17	-	-
3	37.83	-	-
4	33.27	-	-
5	40.57	34.27	-
6	42.51	37.23	-
7	41.43	39.94	-
8	38.90	40.30	-
9	43.09	41.50	-
10	37.78	40.94	-
11	35.83	39.37	-
12	31.07	37.50	37.09
solve: 12/12
mean: 37.01


----------



## Yellow Toad (Sep 27, 2015)

*Round 101*

AO12: 36.40

43.85
39.28
42.29
40.53
36.98
27.58
27.88 
39.26
31.66
35.63
36.47
33.97


----------



## Damien Porter (Sep 28, 2015)

Round: 101
Race to Sub-30
Method: CFOP* Still with fractured collar bone
Result: *48.53*

Times:
44.57, 46.61, 46.33, 48.28, 45.19, (43.98), 46.31, 52.21, 53.61, 49.79, 52.40, (1:01.33)

I didn't have any great single solves, but apart from the last solve I was quiet consistent and I am happy with that. Also did get my ao5 and ao12 PBs.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 29, 2015)

*Round One Hundred One Results*

*Round One Hundred One​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!



Schmidt said:


> Hey Brian. Turn around so I can pat you on your back! More than 100 rounds(+ the ones before the thread merge) of a competition that you're not even participating in. You are a good man:tu



Thank you, Schmidt. I'm glad to be able to help. 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler




Only one participant with only one data point... no race to sub 25 chart this week.​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 29, 2015)

*Round 102 Scrambles*

*Round 102 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 10/5/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. B' D2 U' L R2 F2 U L' R D F2 D U2 R2 U2 B' D2 B	
2. B' D' B F D L D' L2 B' F2 D2 U2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 R'	
3. R U2 L2 B2 F L' D' L2 U2 B F' U' F' L R' F D U	
4. R B F R U2 F2 D F' D2 U L2 F2 L B2 F U' L' B	
5. L2 F' L B D2 U' F L' D2 F U R B F' D' B F D	
6. D U2 R U2 B U2 L2 R2 D' R2 B' R F2 L2 F2 U L' U2	
7. D B' U B F' D2 R U' B2 D2 R U' F L2 F D2 B2 F	
8. B R B F' D' F L' R' B2 R U2 R F2 D U2 L2 U2 F2	
9. U2 F' R2 D U L' B D' U' L' B L R F D' B' F' R	
10. L' R F' U B F' R' B' L B2 D' B U2 L' D U2 F' U'	
11. F' R' B F D2 B F R2 U B F2 R2 D' R F' R' F U'	
x`12. B2 F R2 B' R2 D2 U R2 F2 D2 U' F' R' D' B' L2 F' L


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Race to Sub 30 OH
time	ao5	ao12
1	23.02	-	-
2	32.27	-	-
3	41.96	-	-
4	37.75	-	-
5	36.43	35.48	-
6	26.90	35.48	-
7	42.47	38.71	-
8	34.53	36.24	-
9	44.70	37.81	-
10	42.18	39.72	-
11	46.03	43.11	-
12	35.74	40.87	37.49
solve: 12/12
mean: 37.00


----------



## muchacho (Oct 4, 2015)

Round 102
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux

Average: 33.87

(41.42) (27.77) 31.95 33.34 28.86 32.74 36.13 38.14 36.07 33.35 30.31 37.79


----------



## Damien Porter (Oct 5, 2015)

Round: 102
Race to Sub-30
Method: CFOP
Result: *48.56*

Results: 52.77, 51.81, 41.32, 45.67, 48.60, 44.99, 55.03, (37.48), (56.86), 47.01, 51.74, 46.62


----------



## Yellow Toad (Oct 6, 2015)

*Round 102*

AO12: 41.28

39.18
48.41
41.56
44.16
35.42
38.51
53.21
38.04
43.12
33.09
40.08
44.33

Meh... I'm usually a bit better... but I haven't been practicing and that is COMPLETELY my fault.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 6, 2015)

*Round One Hundred Two Results*

*Round One Hundred Two​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 6, 2015)

*Round 103 Scrambles*

*Round 103 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 10/12/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. L R U R2 D2 U R U F' R F' U L' R' B F' L2 R'	
2. L2 D2 U' B' R D L B2 F' U2 L2 R F R B2 D B D2	
3. R2 U F2 L D' F U' F' D2 L2 D' U L' R F' L2 D B2	
4. B2 F2 R' U' F L' B2 U2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 F' R' U2 F' D2	
5. B' R' U' L' R2 D2 F2 R D2 U2 R U2 L' D2 F' R2 D2 U2	
6. U2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 R U' B2 U L' B L B2 D2 U2	
7. R2 U' L' R' B2 R2 B' F U B' U' R2 D2 R U L2 D' U2	
8. B2 R F' U2 L2 R' B' R F L R' U B2 F' D' U2 B U'	
9. F D' L R' D' U B L' B2 U' F' D' B L R U2 B' R'	
10. R F' D' U' B' D2 U' L' B2 R B2 F2 R' D2 R2 F' U F'	
11. F U L F2 D' U L' B' F R' U' R2 D' B2 F L D R2	
12. R' U R2 U' F2 R2 B L2 B L2 U' B' D2 U L2 R' U2 F


----------



## muchacho (Oct 9, 2015)

Round 103
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux

Average: 34.61

33.23 (39.15) 35.81 29.23 39.08 36.42 38.24 (28.40) 32.21 31.71 36.17 35.63


----------



## ronaldm (Oct 11, 2015)

Round 103
Race to sub 30
Method: CFOP

Average: 37.22

43.84 30.04 (26.24) 33.25 34.78 32.99 49.63 34.26 (58.79) 38.41 33.85 41.19

Well, at least 26.24 is a new (unofficial) PB


----------



## Aurichalcite (Oct 12, 2015)

*ROUND 103*
*Race to Sub-30; CFOP Method*

22.014
34.568
35.174
27.168
21.611
28.747
34.002
30.459
27.125
23.296
32.024
26.295

*Average: 28.570*

Amazing! So many sub-25s!


----------



## Damien Porter (Oct 12, 2015)

Round: 103
Race to Sub-30
Method: CFOP
Result: *47.49*

Results: 45.23, 40.22, 48.25, 49.29, 43.88, 49.07, (52.38), 51.31, (37.98), 50.05, 51.06, 51.63

I am happy with that, my worst solves are getting along better.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 13, 2015)

*Round One Hundred Three Results*

*Round One Hundred Three​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 13, 2015)

*Round 104 Scrambles*

*Round 104 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 10/19/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. D' L D2 U' R U2 L2 R2 U' B' L2 R2 B' R2 B F D' L2	
2. F U F2 D U B' L F' R' D2 U R B2 F2 D B F R	
3. B L2 R2 B' R B2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 U' R' U2 F R2 B F'	
4. B D2 F2 D' B' U' B F' D' U L2 D' B' U L2 B' F' R'	
5. B2 L2 R D2 B' F2 L' R2 D2 U2 R' U2 B R B' F' L F'	
6. D' U' F' U' L R2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B'	
7. B' D L' R' U' F' R B2 R' F' U' F2 D L2 R' U2 F U2	
8. F2 L U' L2 D' U' B F D' L' B2 F2 U' B' F' L R' F'	
9. L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' D' F' L F L	
10. F2 D' B' F R2 B2 D L2 F' R2 B' R2 B D' B2 D B D'	
11. D2 F2 R D2 R U' L R B F R D U2 B2 U L F' R'	
12. D L' F' L D' F' D U' B L R' D2 R' F D F' U2 L


----------



## muchacho (Oct 18, 2015)

Round 104
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux

Average: 31.24

35.05 35.05 34.58 26.89 30.94 26.66 29.34 32.28 (44.15) 34.61 27.01 (23.80)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 20, 2015)

Round 104 is closed and will be included with the round 105 results.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 20, 2015)

*Round 105 Scrambles*

*Round 105 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 10/26/2015​*
*Scrambles*

1. B R2 B' F' D R B U2 B U B' F U2 R2 D2 U' R2 F	
2. L2 R2 D' U L F' D2 F D2 L2 R2 U2 R' D' B F L' B	
3. L2 F L D U F2 L R D U' R U2 L' B' F' D' U L'	
4. D' F D' U L' B' L2 U L' F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 B F L' R'	
5. D' R D U2 R U' F' D' B R' B' F2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 U	
6. U' L2 B' F2 D F' L' D' B2 D' U' B' L' U B D2 U2 B2	
7. B2 R' D' L' F U' R F L' B' F' D' U B F D2 R2 B	
8. D' F' L' B2 L F2 D2 L' R D L2 R' U' F U B F' D	
9. U' B2 F D' B2 F2 R' D2 L F D R' D2 F2 D U' F2 U2	
10. L' F' R' D B' U2 L R2 D F L' B L2 U F2 D R' F'	
11. B' U' B F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 B L R2 D2 U L	
12. L' R2 F L2 B2 F2 D R' D2 U2 L F2 U R' B' R2 B D


----------



## Jason Green (Oct 20, 2015)

Round 104 - Race to Sub 30

Method: CFOP (2 look OLL usually, full PLL)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-19
avg of 12: *32.73*

Time List:
1. 32.58 D' L D2 U' R U2 L2 R2 U' B' L2 R2 B' R2 B F D' L2 
2. 33.83 F U F2 D U B' L F' R' D2 U R B2 F2 D B F R 
3. 35.49 B L2 R2 B' R B2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 U' R' U2 F R2 B F' 
4. (DNF(41.13)) B D2 F2 D' B' U' B F' D' U L2 D' B' U L2 B' F' R' 
5. 34.62 B2 L2 R D2 B' F2 L' R2 D2 U2 R' U2 B R B' F' L F' 
6. 30.18 D' U' F' U' L R2 U2 F2 D2 B' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B' 
7. 33.55 B' D L' R' U' F' R B2 R' F' U' F2 D L2 R' U2 F U2 
8. (28.99) F2 L U' L2 D' U' B F D' L' B2 F2 U' B' F' L R' F' 
9. 37.84 L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' D' F' L F L 
10. 30.36 F2 D' B' F R2 B2 D L2 F' R2 B' R2 B D' B2 D B D' 
11. 29.43 D2 F2 R D2 R U' L R B F R D U2 B2 U L F' R' 
12. 29.47 D L' F' L D' F' D U' B L R' D2 R' F D F' U2 L


----------



## CubePro (Oct 20, 2015)

*Thanks for providing me with my best ao12 *

Round 105 - Race to Sub 30

Method: CFOP 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-20
avg of 12: *25.65*

Time List:
1. 27.03 D' R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F D' B2 F' U R' D L F' L2 
2. (34.48) R2 U2 D2 L B2 R L2 B U L' D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R L2 B2 R U2 
3. 29.67 R' F B R B' U' D F' B R' F2 B2 U2 R' D2 R2 F2 L' D2 R' 
4. 22.13 L' D' R2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B L' R' B U L2 F U B 
5. 24.39 D2 B2 F R2 U2 B D2 B U2 R2 F' D R' B' R' B2 U F' L2 D U' 
6. 26.11 U2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B' L' U R B2 F D2 F L 
7. 21.84 L2 U' L' B2 D F L2 B' L' D2 R F2 L' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L B' 
8. 28.39 B2 D' R2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U F2 U F' D L2 F2 L B U L B D' 
9. 28.55 B' D2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 B U F' R B R2 U L' D' 
10. 22.10 F' U R2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U2 R2 F L2 R' F' L U B R2 U2 
11. (21.40) U' F' R U D' R F' U' R' F2 B2 L F2 D2 L F2 L' B2 L2 D' 
12. 26.32 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D L2 U F2 D U' L' B2 R' F L F U L F' U'


----------



## muchacho (Oct 25, 2015)

Round 105
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux

Average: 32.92

(25.09) 34.21 29.56 35.38 30.93 28.73 34.51 33.00 33.32 (53.05) 40.94 28.65


----------



## Jason Green (Oct 26, 2015)

Round 105 - Race to Sub 30

Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-25
avg of 12: *31.40*

Time List:
1. 30.49 B R2 B' F' D R B U2 B U B' F U2 R2 D2 U' R2 F 
2. 36.54 L2 R2 D' U L F' D2 F D2 L2 R2 U2 R' D' B F L' B 
3. (42.83) L2 F L D U F2 L R D U' R U2 L' B' F' D' U L' 
4. 28.59 D' F D' U L' B' L2 U L' F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 B F L' R' 
5. 26.82 D' R D U2 R U' F' D' B R' B' F2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 U 
6. 27.50 U' L2 B' F2 D F' L' D' B2 D' U' B' L' U B D2 U2 B2 
7. (24.57) B2 R' D' L' F U' R F L' B' F' D' U B F D2 R2 B 
8. 30.95 D' F' L' B2 L F2 D2 L' R D L2 R' U' F U B F' D 
9. 36.82 U' B2 F D' B2 F2 R' D2 L F D R' D2 F2 D U' F2 U2 
10. 34.84 L' F' R' D B' U2 L R2 D F L' B L2 U F2 D R' F' 
11. 31.36 B' U' B F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 B L R2 D2 U L 
12. 30.08 L' R2 F L2 B2 F2 D R' D2 U2 L F2 U R' B' R2 B D


----------



## Randomize (Oct 26, 2015)

*Round 105
Race to Sub 30 - Roux Method 

Ao12: 53.59*

1. 54.53
2. 59.28
3. 58.79
4. 56.97 
5. 47.72 
6. 41.98
7. 55.77
8. (38.92)
9. (59.93) 
10. 53.73
11. 57.63
12. 49.45


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 27, 2015)

*Round One Hundred Five Results*

*Round One Hundred Five​*



No graduates this week or last week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler




No participants this week or last. ​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 27, 2015)

*Round 106 Scrambles*

*Round 106 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 11/2/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. F' U2 L D2 B' F U R' U2 L2 R' D U2 F L2 U' L' U' R F2	
2. L D' R2 D L R2 B D2 R' F L2 R2 U2 R' B U' F L R U'	
3. B L' R D U L2 B2 D' R2 D L' F2 U' R D2 L D' U2 B D'	
4. D' R U' F2 R D2 R2 D' R B' U2 B2 L D' U' F' U' B L2 U	
5. R' U B L' B L2 F2 R2 U' F' L2 R B F2 L2 F U F D B2	
6. U' F2 L' U' R F2 U2 F D2 U F' L R B F2 U L U2 L' F	
7. U' L2 B2 U2 R2 D' U F D' U2 R2 B F L2 U' B' R' B D L2	
8. F L' U2 L' B F D F R' F' L' F' D U L2 B2 D2 U' L2 U'	
9. D F L B2 U2 B2 F' L2 R D' F' U2 L' D2 B' U B2 F2 R D'	
10. L' F' R' B2 F D2 L' R' B R2 D2 L2 U F R2 D' R U F U'	
11. B R' F L U2 B2 F' D2 U' R D U2 B2 L U2 F2 D L2 U L2	
12. L D U2 B' U2 R2 U2 B' L U2 R' B2 L' B' L U2 R' U2 B' F


----------



## muchacho (Oct 29, 2015)

Round 106
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux

Average: 30.18

27.92 28.63 27.90 (23.60) (34.25) 32.63 32.14 31.60 25.69 33.92 34.00 27.36


----------



## Randomize (Oct 30, 2015)

*Round 106 
Race to Sub 30 - Roux Method

Ao12: 51.47*

1. (1:00.10)
2. 58.03
3. (40.85)
4. 50.36
5. 51.52
6. 50.39
7. 46.25
8. 54.06
9. 53.76
10. 50.26
11. 51.49
12. 48.55


----------



## CubePro (Oct 31, 2015)

Round 106
Race to sub-30
Method-CFOP(2LOLL and PLL)
*avg of 12: 26.41
*
Time List:
1. (33.30) B2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 D' R' B F L2 D2 U L' D B 
2. 27.14 B U2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 R B F2 R2 D' B2 L' 
3. 25.78 L F2 D B2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 B' L D F' U' B2 R' F2 R 
4. 22.64 R L2 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U' L' U R D2 B' R' F D L2 
5. 25.75 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 U' B2 F D B2 D2 U' B' U2 R D U' 
6. 27.74 D' R2 D2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 L R' F' R F D2 F R2 F U' 
7. 28.98 U2 R2 B2 L' U D' R' D2 F L' U2 R2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 
8. 28.51 L2 D2 L B2 U2 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 L' D' U' B' D' F D F L U2 B2 
9. 25.32 F2 L D2 L2 R F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F D' L R' F U' L2 D2 R U 
10. (20.09) B' D2 B U' L U' L2 D' L' B L2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 
11. 28.59 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 F' U2 B' R2 L' F D' R F R' B2 L B U 
12. 23.71 D' F L2 D R U' R2 F L' U R2 F U2 L2 F' R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 B


----------



## Jason Green (Nov 2, 2015)

Round 106 - Raco to sub 30

Method - CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-1
*avg of 12: 30.37*

Time List:
1. 30.03 F' U2 L D2 B' F U R' U2 L2 R' D U2 F L2 U' L' U' R F2 
2. 29.93 L D' R2 D L R2 B D2 R' F L2 R2 U2 R' B U' F L R U' 
3. 33.80 B L' R D U L2 B2 D' R2 D L' F2 U' R D2 L D' U2 B D' 
4. (24.28) D' R U' F2 R D2 R2 D' R B' U2 B2 L D' U' F' U' B L2 U 
5. 27.87 R' U B L' B L2 F2 R2 U' F' L2 R B F2 L2 F U F D B2 
6. 32.01 U' F2 L' U' R F2 U2 F D2 U F' L R B F2 U L U2 L' F 
7. 28.84 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 D' U F D' U2 R2 B F L2 U' B' R' B D L2 
8. 34.11 F L' U2 L' B F D F R' F' L' F' D U L2 B2 D2 U' L2 U' 
9. 28.21 D F L B2 U2 B2 F' L2 R D' F' U2 L' D2 B' U B2 F2 R D' 
10. (35.44) L' F' R' B2 F D2 L' R' B R2 D2 L2 U F R2 D' R U F U' 
11. 28.77 B R' F L U2 B2 F' D2 U' R D U2 B2 L U2 F2 D L2 U L2 
12. 30.09 L D U2 B' U2 R2 U2 B' L U2 R' B2 L' B' L U2 R' U2 B' F


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 3, 2015)

*Round One Hundred Six Results*

*Round One Hundred Six​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 3, 2015)

*Round 107 Scrambles*

*Round 107 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 11/9/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. F' D R2 U B D' L R2 F2 D' L' U2 R F R2 D' U2 L	
2. L2 B2 U B U F2 D L2 R2 B' D U' B U' F' D2 L D2	
3. L F' L R U F L2 U L F' R U F' U' B' U2 B2 R'	
4. D L' R' B' L U2 F U L2 R' B2 F' D U B' U' L' R2	
5. D2 U B' D' F' D R D2 B2 L' R F R2 B' L2 R2 D' U'	
6. R' D U F L2 R2 D2 B F' L B R D' U2 F2 D2 U R'	
7. U2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 R' F L' R2 D U F' R F' U L F	
8. D2 U' R' F2 D' B L' D' F D U B' F2 L' R2 B' F2 U2	
9. B' F2 L' U2 L2 F2 U2 R' F L' B R2 D' U2 R2 F' D2 U2	
10. B2 U2 L2 U L2 F U2 F L' U' B2 L R' F2 L' D2 B2 D2	
11. D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D' U2 F' D L' B' U' B' D' R'	
12. F' R' D' L' F U B' F' U2 R' U B L' B' D2 U B L2


----------



## CubePro (Nov 4, 2015)

Race to sub-30
Round-107
Method: CFOP(2LOLL and full PLL)
lolwut sub-25 how

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-4
*avg of 12: 24.52*

Time List:
1. 21.93 U2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B' L2 B D' B' L D' U' R D2 F L2 B2 
2. (20.45) U' L' B' U2 F' D' L D' B2 R' F2 R' F2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 U' 
3. 26.21 R' D B2 R2 D' R2 U L2 R2 B2 U' L D R' D F U2 R2 
4. (32.63) D F U2 B R2 D2 U2 B F2 L2 F' R2 U' L2 D2 L' U F2 D' L R2 
5. 24.27 L' D2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F L2 R' B' F L2 D L2 D B' 
6. 25.59 L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 R2 B' U2 F' U' R U2 B' D B2 R2 
7. 28.19 F R2 F' D2 F D2 B2 F' U2 F' D2 R B F' D' U R' D F2 U B' 
8. 21.11 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U B2 R' F' D L2 U B R2 U' R U2 
9. 24.02 R2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 R D L2 D2 U' F R2 F2 R D' 
10. 20.52 D R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 L B' L2 F' R B2 U' L B2 F' L' 
11. 31.30 R D' R' D2 F R' D2 F R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 U B2 U L2 
12. 22.01 D F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' L' F2 U' F D2 U B2 R


----------



## muchacho (Nov 5, 2015)

Round 107
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux

Average: 30.64

27.421 27.422 34.53 29.11 28.48 28.88 (36.93) 32.44 35.11 (24.79) 32.58 30.39


----------



## Randomize (Nov 6, 2015)

*Round 107
Race to Sub 30 - Roux Method

Ao12: 56.10*

1. 50.02 
2. 54.26
3. (1:17.40)
4. 1:00.33
5. 56.19
6. 1:01.40
7. 53.02
8. 56.73
9. 53.26 
10. 1:01.66 
11. 54.09
12. (48.42)


----------



## Jason Green (Nov 9, 2015)

Round 107 - Race to Sub 30

Method - CFOP (definite choke after good start!  )

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-9
*avg of 12: 30.10*

Time List:
1. 27.55 F' D R2 U B D' L R2 F2 D' L' U2 R F R2 D' U2 L 
2. (27.18) L2 B2 U B U F2 D L2 R2 B' D U' B U' F' D2 L D2 
3. 27.79 L F' L R U F L2 U L F' R U F' U' B' U2 B2 R' 
4. 27.72 D L' R' B' L U2 F U L2 R' B2 F' D U B' U' L' R2 
5. 32.95 D2 U B' D' F' D R D2 B2 L' R F R2 B' L2 R2 D' U' 
6. 32.71 R' D U F L2 R2 D2 B F' L B R D' U2 F2 D2 U R' 
7. 33.21 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 D2 R' F L' R2 D U F' R F' U L F 
8. 28.13 D2 U' R' F2 D' B L' D' F D U B' F2 L' R2 B' F2 U2 
9. 33.52 B' F2 L' U2 L2 F2 U2 R' F L' B R2 D' U2 R2 F' D2 U2 
10. 29.20 B2 U2 L2 U L2 F U2 F L' U' B2 L R' F2 L' D2 B2 D2 
11. 28.23 D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 D' U2 F' D L' B' U' B' D' R' 
12. (DNF(35.15)) F' R' D' L' F U B' F' U2 R' U B L' B' D2 U B L2


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 10, 2015)

*Round One Hundred Seven Results*

*Round One Hundred Seven​*



CubePro graduates this week in the race to sub-30. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 10, 2015)

*Round 108 Scrambles*

*Round 108 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 11/16/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. L R F L B' U' B2 F' D2 B' D2 B F' D2 U L2 B L2	
2. D U2 L' B L D' U' L' U2 B' F2 D2 R' B L F' R2 F	
3. B L2 D U' L' D' L R B2 L2 R U2 L2 U F' L' D' L2	
4. F' U F' R' D U F D2 U2 R U L2 F' R2 F L R' F2	
5. B2 U' B F' R B' R D' B2 U F2 R B' L D' F D' L	
6. D2 R' F' U' B' U R2 B L' R2 U' F' U2 F2 D' B2 R' F2	
7. F' D U2 L' U2 R2 D B' F L' B' F L2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2	
8. U L2 D2 U' F' R2 B F' U L2 B U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D B2	
9. L' R' U L R D2 B' D' R' U2 L2 B' L' B F2 L2 U' L'	
10. D' B2 R' D' L' D' B' F2 D L2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 L' F L2	
11. B' F' L R2 D' L F L2 R2 U B L R D' U' F2 D2 U	
12. D' R' F L B2 R F' D2 R' F R B' L B' D U' L2 R


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 10, 2015)

Mats B: 3x3 speed *32.89*
37.76, 33.02, 29.58, 41.50, 33.60, 33.55, 30.37, *23.17*, 34.81, 31.78, 31.08, 33.36


----------



## muchacho (Nov 10, 2015)

Round 108
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux

Average: 30.24

27.35 27.92 32.47 31.49 29.89 28.79 33.55 (21.53) 24.20 26.93 (49.18) 39.83

It was going great (and that 21.53 is my new PB) until the last 2 solves, I thought I was going to make it but in the 49.18 I messed up one of the last CMLLs I (thought I have) learned, and in the last solve I was scared of ruining the average and I did just that


----------



## Randomize (Nov 11, 2015)

*Round 108
Race to Sub 30 - Roux Method

Ao12: 52.49*

1. 55.25
2. 53.23 
3. 44.59 
4. 50.49
5. 51.90
6. (57.98)
7. 56.00 
8. 56.96
9. (38.86) 
10. 54.13 
11. 54.82
12. 55.67

New PB! Yay!


----------



## Jason Green (Nov 13, 2015)

Race to Sub 30 - Round 108
Method: CFOP

Woohoo, one round in! I think I was even more nervous this week after being .1 over last week. 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-12
*avg of 12: 27.75*

Time List:
1. (32.66) L R F L B' U' B2 F' D2 B' D2 B F' D2 U L2 B L2 
2. (21.91) D U2 L' B L D' U' L' U2 B' F2 D2 R' B L F' R2 F 
3. 25.29 B L2 D U' L' D' L R B2 L2 R U2 L2 U F' L' D' L2 
4. 32.65 F' U F' R' D U F D2 U2 R U L2 F' R2 F L R' F2 
5. 29.39 B2 U' B F' R B' R D' B2 U F2 R B' L D' F D' L 
6. 25.71 D2 R' F' U' B' U R2 B L' R2 U' F' U2 F2 D' B2 R' F2 
7. 28.47 F' D U2 L' U2 R2 D B' F L' B' F L2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 
8. 25.47 U L2 D2 U' F' R2 B F' U L2 B U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 
9. 26.29 L' R' U L R D2 B' D' R' U2 L2 B' L' B F2 L2 U' L' 
10. 29.60 D' B2 R' D' L' D' B' F2 D L2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 L' F L2 
11. 24.48 B' F' L R2 D' L F L2 R2 U B L R D' U' F2 D2 U 
12. 30.18 D' R' F L B2 R F' D2 R' F R B' L B' D U' L2 R


----------



## ronaldm (Nov 15, 2015)

Round 108 - Race to sub 30
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 33.02*

33.10 29.66 31.66 32.95 28.25 (DNF) 32.65 39.28 (27.85) 35.65 35.17 31.85

Switch to a Gans-356 as my main now, DNF was a badly executed U perm, leaving me with an M' off


----------



## JanW (Nov 16, 2015)

Okay, I need some incentive to practice regular 3x3 as well. Joining in!

Round 108 - Race to sub 30
Method: Speed (currently doing CPEOLL-CO-EP with some added zbll algs to combine the last 2 when possible)

*Ao12: 43.60*

44.71 39.77 43.21 47.20 44.65 45.83 43.54 42.52 38.11 (37.15) (50.34) 46.42


----------



## Tanish (Nov 17, 2015)

round 109?


----------



## CubePro (Nov 17, 2015)

*Best ao12 ^_^*

Round 108- Race to Sub-25
Method- CFOP(2LOLL and Full PLL)
Probably the most no. of sub-20s in an ao12 

*Average of 12: 21.81*
Standard Deviation: 1.85
Best Time: 18.75
Worst Time: 26.48
Individual Times:
1.	(18.75)	R B2 F2 L' R B2 F2 L' D U2 F' L F' U' F2 U' B2 D B' F L2 U' R2 U' F2
2.	19.86	L2 R' D' R' F2 U2 B2 F' L D' U R D2 U' R U' F' D U' F' L' R2 B' D' R'
3.	(26.48)	F R2 U2 F U2 R2 D L' R B2 F L2 B F R' F' R F2 D R' U' F2 U L2 B'
4.	22.81	U' B R2 F' R F2 D F L U B' R2 B' L' R F' R' B R2 B F L R' B' F'
5.	25.38	B' F2 U2 B F' L2 R' D2 L2 B2 F2 D U' B F2 U' R2 D' B2 F' L' B' F' U' L'
6.	24.81	D2 U2 L' R' D' U' L' R2 U R D U2 L2 R2 D U F U' B' F2 U2 B2 F' R' U2
7.	20.73	L R B F2 D2 U' F' R D L R B2 D2 U R2 U2 R' B F U' F' D2 L' D2 R
8.	21.75	F R D U' B' D B2 F' U R2 B2 F' D L' D' B2 F2 L U L2 R D' U2 F' L2
9.	19.73	R' F2 L' D U2 L' B2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 D' L' B F' D R2 F L2 R' U2 F' U' R'
10.	20.25	L R' D L' B2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 L2 R2 B2 F D' L' F L' R2 B2 D B' F L B2
11.	23.14	L2 F' L F2 L2 R U2 L2 D U2 L R U2 L' R2 B' R2 B2 F' L' R D' U L' R2
12.	19.66	F D U' R2 D2 U B' D U F L' R' D' U' F L' D2 U' L2 R' D' U B2 F2 U2


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 17, 2015)

*Round One Hundred Eight Results*

*Round One Hundred Eight​*


No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 17, 2015)

*Round 109 Scrambles*

*Round 109 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 11/23/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. R' F' D' U' F' D U' B' L2 F2 U' R' F' L2 B2 F2 L2 U'	
2. D F' D2 U' B F2 D2 F2 R' U' B2 R B' R' F' R2 F2 D2	
3. R' D' U' R2 B2 D F2 D U2 B F2 L2 B' F D U2 L R'	
4. U2 L2 F2 L' R2 D2 B' L D' L' D2 U2 B U' F' D U2 F2	
5. R2 B' U B F' R F' L U L U2 B' U2 R F U2 B2 F	
6. L D2 B2 L2 U2 L' R' D2 L' R' D2 R2 B F' L U2 R2 B	
7. B' L' R D B R' B' F' U' L R2 F D L' D' U2 R' B2	
8. L2 B' F2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U2 F' L' D2 U' L' R2 U' F L	
9. D U R' D' L2 D' U2 L' D' B D2 B' L' R' U2 B' L B'	
10. F L' F R D2 U2 L D' L2 U F' L' D' L R' U' L' B	
11. L' R' B' F' L B' F L B2 L U L F' L' R2 D2 U' R	
12. R2 B' F' L' D R B2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 L B' D2 U F U2


----------



## CubePro (Nov 18, 2015)

Round 109: Race to sub-25 (2/3)
*Average : 23.80
*Standard Deviation: 1.71
Best Time: 21.03
Worst Time: 30.47

Individual Times:
1.	27.86	L2 R2 D2 U B' F U2 F U' F' D' U' R' F2 D2 U2 R2 F D' U B2 D U2 B2 L'
2.	23.31	D' B2 U' B' F2 D L R2 U2 L D' U R2 F' D2 B2 D F2 D B' U2 F' D' B' D
3.	23.50	L R' U2 R B' F2 D' B' L2 B2 F D' U' L D B' F U' L2 U L R B F2 U
4.	25.48	F' D2 U' B F2 D U2 R' D U2 B R2 D2 F' D2 U L' R B L D' U F2 L R2
5.	23.47	D' U' F R' B' L2 R D U F2 R B' L' R D2 U B U L' B' F' L2 R' B2 D2
6.	22.00	B2 D U' L2 R' B2 F2 U L' B' R2 F L' D2 U' L2 R U F2 L U' B2 F' L R'
7.	(21.03)	D2 F' D' U' F L2 R' B2 F' D' U B' R U' R' B' L R B' D' U' R B' F2 L'
8.	24.91	F D2 B' L2 F' D U B F2 L' R' D2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 F2 L' R B L' R B2 R'
9.	21.72	D' L R B' D U2 B' D' B2 F' L' F' R' D2 R2 D' B U F2 U L' B F L2 R'
10.	21.33	U2 L' U' F' R F' R' U' L2 F D' U2 B' F2 L' D L2 R2 B2 F' L2 R' B D U'
11.	(30.47)	B U B F D' U' B' F' R2 B' D' U B' F' L R' D U B F' D2 L' B F U2
12.	24.41	D' B2 D U2 B L R2 D L2 R2 B2 F' L' R2 B R U' F' L2 R2 D U L R' B2


----------



## Tanish (Nov 18, 2015)

CubePro said:


> Round 109: Race to sub-25 (2/3)
> *Average : 23.80
> *Standard Deviation: 1.71
> Best Time: 21.03
> ...



Hey you didnt use the same scrambles


----------



## CubePro (Nov 18, 2015)

No, I used the same scrambles, but instead of copying and pasting the given scrambles, I just let the timer generated scrambles be there(Yeah, I'm lazy)


----------



## Tanish (Nov 18, 2015)

My results-

Round 109 ( Race to sub 25)
Best time- 20.56
Worst time- 28.85
Standard Deviation- 2.44
Method- CFOP
*Average- 24.47
Mean- 24.51*
1- 23.25
2- 23.31
3- 28.85
4- 24.54
5- 24.92
6- 26.31
7- 21.38
8- 26.64
9- 20.56
10- 23.67
11- 28.02
12- 22.56

Same scrambles used


----------



## Tanish (Nov 18, 2015)

CubePro said:


> No, I used the same scrambles, but instead of copying and pasting the given scrambles, I just let the timer generated scrambles be there(Yeah, I'm lazy��)



Ok fine
anyway as of now you're winning
Congrats, or I might say.... GJ


----------



## CubePro (Nov 18, 2015)

Hehe thanks. Anyway, you're doing pretty nicely as well . And by your accent in your vids, I think you're Indian as well. If so, Jai Hind


----------



## muchacho (Nov 18, 2015)

Round 109
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux

Average: 28.85

28.52 27.07 27.47 (23.12) 30.37 (34.29) 29.83 31.27 26.17 31.91 25.49 30.41


----------



## CubePro (Nov 18, 2015)

muchacho said:


> Round 109
> Race to sub 30
> Method: Roux
> 
> ...



Yay! Muchacho, way to go! I was keeping an eye on you and you have improved pretty fast!


----------



## muchacho (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks! I've improved like 2 seconds in one week, but it's mostly because of the cube, I'm using a Tanglong now.


----------



## h2f (Nov 18, 2015)

*Race to sub-30 OH 
avg of 12: 39.43
*


Time List:
(33.00), 37.56, 41.14, 37.48, 35.64, 39.47, 42.51, 39.13, 42.10, (43.78), 38.15, 41.18


----------



## Jason Green (Nov 19, 2015)

Round 109 - Race to Sub 30

Method - CFOP

Wow, I had myself worked up this week... I gotta learn to chill. I really did not think I would make the cut, especially after the DNF and 37!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-18
*avg of 12: 29.54*

Time List:
1. (22.80) R' F' D' U' F' D U' B' L2 F2 U' R' F' L2 B2 F2 L2 U' 
2. 30.52 D F' D2 U' B F2 D2 F2 R' U' B2 R B' R' F' R2 F2 D2 
3. 31.91 R' D' U' R2 B2 D F2 D U2 B F2 L2 B' F D U2 L R' 
4. 29.58 U2 L2 F2 L' R2 D2 B' L D' L' D2 U2 B U' F' D U2 F2 
5. 29.11 R2 B' U B F' R F' L U L U2 B' U2 R F U2 B2 F 
6. (DNF(34.86)) L D2 B2 L2 U2 L' R' D2 L' R' D2 R2 B F' L U2 R2 B 
7. 29.71 B' L' R D B R' B' F' U' L R2 F D L' D' U2 R' B2 
8. 37.64 L2 B' F2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U2 F' L' D2 U' L' R2 U' F L 
9. 22.81 D U R' D' L2 D' U2 L' D' B D2 B' L' R' U2 B' L B' 
10. 28.63 F L' F R D2 U2 L D' L2 U F' L' D' L R' U' L' B 
11. 30.48 L' R' B' F' L B' F L B2 L U L F' L' R2 D2 U' R 
12. 24.97 R2 B' F' L' D R B2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 L B' D2 U F U2


----------



## muchacho (Nov 19, 2015)

Even with a counting 37! Well done!


----------



## Randomize (Nov 19, 2015)

*Round 109
Race to Sub 30 - Roux Method

Ao12: 46.76*

1. 48.45
2. 48.79
3. (38.78)
4. 42.92
5. 53.06
6. 49.36
7. 39.72
8. 42.79
9. 49.36
10. (56.59)
11. 49.86
12. 43.29


----------



## Tanish (Nov 20, 2015)

CubePro said:


> Hehe thanks. Anyway, you're doing pretty nicely as well . And by your accent in your vids, I think you're Indian as well. If so, Jai Hind



Thanks
And yeah, I'm an Indian


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 20, 2015)

That was a real bad lot
35.13, 46.46, 40.05, 38.18, 25.45, 33.44, 37.90, 47.16, 50.38, 38.30, 36.40, 36.06 = *38.91*


----------



## CubePro (Nov 23, 2015)

Round 110?


----------



## Jason Green (Nov 23, 2015)

CubePro said:


> Round 110?


I think it's Monday evening US time normally.


----------



## JanW (Nov 23, 2015)

Round 109 - Race to sub 30
Method: Speed
*Ao12: 40.08*

44.89, 41.49, (30.50), 42.10, 42.33, 40.07, 34.14, 43.58, 32.78, 39.12, 40.27, (53.22)

Nice improvement from last week.


----------



## un5poiled (Nov 24, 2015)

*Round 109
Race to Sub 30 - CFOP

Ao12: 31.97 (σ = 3.19)*

1. 32.66 
2. 33.52 
3. 32.36 
4. 35.25 
5. 32.66 
6. 28.26 
7. 25.32 
8. 32.89 
9. 40.94 
10. 30.04 
11. 25.68 
12. 36.39 

Hope I can join in and have submitted this right! I need an extra push to break the sub 30 wall...


----------



## Jason Green (Nov 26, 2015)

Wondering about round 110 now.


----------



## CubePro (Nov 26, 2015)

Yeah, like seriously where is he!


----------



## Jason Green (Nov 26, 2015)

CubePro said:


> Yeah, like seriously where is he!


It is Thanksgiving week, maybe he's out of town.


----------



## Jason Green (Nov 26, 2015)

un5poiled said:


> *Round 109
> Race to Sub 30 - CFOP
> 
> Ao12: 31.97 (σ = 3.19)*
> ...


Glad you joined, I think the races are helping me!


----------



## Yellow Toad (Nov 30, 2015)

*Round 109*

AO12: 45.95
46.88
45.34
52.79
1:11.37
45.02
30.93
49.46
45.89
45.10
41.30
41.63
46.05


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 30, 2015)

r109

race to sub 30

OH

*avg of 12*
current: 46.74 (σ = 4.02)
best: 46.74 (σ = 4.02)

Average: 46.74 (σ = 4.02)
Mean: 48.35

Time List:
1. 46.75 U B L R U' L R' U' R 
2. 41.46 U' L' R B' R L U L' R' 
3. 48.05 L B R' U' L R' L' U R' 
4. 43.33 U' R' B' U' L' B U R' 
5. 1:13.75 B L B L U B' L' B U' 
6. 48.26 U R L' U L B R B 
7. 47.74 L' U' R' U R' U' B' U B 
8. 55.82 B' R' L' U' B' U L B' R 
9. 43.63+ B' U' B R' U R' L' U' L 
10. 48.13 L' B' R B' U' B U B 
11. 44.19 U B L R' L' R L U 
12. 39.14 R L' R B' R' L U' L' U'


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 30, 2015)

*Round One Hundred Nine Results*

*Round One Hundred Nine​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 30, 2015)

*Round 110 Scrambles*

*Round 110 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 12/7/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. U2 L2 F' L R D2 U2 F U' F D2 L2 R2 U2 B F D' U'	
2. B2 U' B U2 B D2 F2 D L B' U' F2 U' B2 R B U F2	
3. B' L2 F' D' U R D' R2 U2 B F' L' R2 B2 F' R D U2	
4. F' D2 B F D' U' L B' F R2 B2 D' F L2 F D2 U' L'	
5. D F R U' L2 R' B' F D2 B D' F' D2 B R F2 L F'	
6. D U2 B2 F2 U F2 L R2 D L' R B U' B F' U' F' D2	
7. D L2 F' D U' B L U F' U B R B2 D' U2 R' B R	
8. D R F2 D' U2 B2 F U' L' D L B2 R2 F R' B R2 D	
9. D F D' L U' R B D2 L' R B R' D2 R F L' F U2	
10. U2 L' B2 D' B R' D' F2 R D' R D U2 L R' B2 D' F2	
11. B F2 L' F L2 D L2 U B F' D' U2 R' B F2 D' B F2	
12. D' R B2 F2 U2 F' L' R2 D' F2 D U' L R2 U B' F2 U2


----------



## CubePro (Dec 1, 2015)

Round 110-Race to sub-25
Method-CFOP
Cube-Moyu Aolong V2
Yeah, I know, I've gotten a lot better in 2 weeks xD

*Average of 12: 20.44*
Standard Deviation: 1.32
Best Time: 15.58
Worst Time: 24.00
Individual Times:
1.	20.56	
2.	19.78	
3.	(24.00)	
4.	(15.58)	
5.	19.80	
6.	17.28	
7.	20.92	
8.	21.94	
9.	22.19	
10.	21.08	
11.	18.98	
12.	21.89


----------



## LexTrew (Dec 1, 2015)

Round 110
Race to sub 30 - Roux

I got so close 

*avg of 12: 32.07*

1. 29.66
2. 31.81
3. (53.28)
4. 33.50
5. (23.66)
6. 44.00
7. 28.70
8. 30.91
9. 45.75
10. 27.14
11. 24.87
12. 24.32

I failed so hard on the 3rd solve, I had to redo my blocks like 3 times. But I got a new PB on both single and avg5, so im pretty happy with this


----------



## nevhirion (Dec 2, 2015)

Round 110
Race to Sub-30
*Average = 50.00*

Individual Times
1. 49.76	
2. 42.79
3. 56.63 
4. 46.73	
5. 50.30
6. 56.69
7. (57.77)	
8. 53.26
9. 48.57
10. 47.11
11. (38.26) PB
12. 52.11

Figured I would join in. I have been playing around with it for fun and never seriously attempted to improve my times. I got so nervous and I hope I will be steadier the next time round. Still got a PB (non-lucky) and the first time I ever got a sub-40, so :tu.


----------



## un5poiled (Dec 2, 2015)

Jason Green said:


> Glad you joined, I think the races are helping me!



Cheers - looks like you're almost there! Looks like I didn't get added to the graph first time ... maybe next time?


----------



## Jason Green (Dec 2, 2015)

un5poiled said:


> Cheers - looks like you're almost there! Looks like I didn't get added to the graph first time ... maybe next time?


Strange maybe he overlooked you. I showed up the first week.


----------



## Jason Green (Dec 2, 2015)

Round 110 - Race to Sub 30

Method - CFOP

(woohoo! I didn't choke!!)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-1
*avg of 12: 26.59*

Time List:
1. 24.88 U2 L2 F' L R D2 U2 F U' F D2 L2 R2 U2 B F D' U' 
2. 27.52 B2 U' B U2 B D2 F2 D L B' U' F2 U' B2 R B U F2 
3. 23.44 B' L2 F' D' U R D' R2 U2 B F' L' R2 B2 F' R D U2 
4. 29.50 F' D2 B F D' U' L B' F R2 B2 D' F L2 F D2 U' L' 
5. 24.39 D F R U' L2 R' B' F D2 B D' F' D2 B R F2 L F' 
6. 27.90 D U2 B2 F2 U F2 L R2 D L' R B U' B F' U' F' D2 
7. 26.37 D L2 F' D U' B L U F' U B R B2 D' U2 R' B R 
8. (33.22) D R F2 D' U2 B2 F U' L' D L B2 R2 F R' B R2 D 
9. (22.24) D F D' L U' R B D2 L' R B R' D2 R F L' F U2 
10. 25.96 U2 L' B2 D' B R' D' F2 R D' R D U2 L R' B2 D' F2 
11. 27.71 B F2 L' F L2 D L2 U B F' D' U2 R' B F2 D' B F2 
12. 28.26 D' R B2 F2 U2 F' L' R2 D' F2 D U' L R2 U B' F2 U2


----------



## muchacho (Dec 2, 2015)

Phew, I almost screw it up.

Round 110
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux

Average: 28.17

(1:00.69) (20.23) 30.04 39.25 22.74 31.50 26.79 26.29 25.03 29.88 29.62 20.57


----------



## Jason Green (Dec 2, 2015)

muchacho said:


> Phew, I almost screw it up.
> 
> Round 110
> Race to sub 30
> ...



You're persistent to finish the 1 min. Did you mess up a perm or something and have to redo a lot? When that happens to me I DNF.  Good job!


----------



## muchacho (Dec 2, 2015)

A CMLL that went terribly wrong, I had to redo almost everything, I usually don't DNF (not anymore), but if that was the last solve instead of the first I would probably have not finished it


----------



## Joel2274 (Dec 2, 2015)

Round 110 (first entry!) 
Race to sub-30
CFOP
1. 23.87
2. 27.15
3. 29.53
4. 29.58
5. 25.72
6. 31.94
7. 28.29
8. 27.62
9. 25.41
10. 25.85
11. 30.03
12. 30.74
*Ao12=27.99*

Yay! Beat sub-30! So do I just have to do that 2 more times to go to sub-25 race?


----------



## Jason Green (Dec 2, 2015)

Joel2274 said:


> Round 110 (first entry!)
> Race to sub-30
> CFOP
> 1. 23.87
> ...


Yep that's it! Good job.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 2, 2015)

Round 110 Race to sub 25
OH

(24.21), 27.7, 26.35, (29.9), 26.81, 26.45, 25.17, 26.69, 25, 29.10, 24.99, 24.62 = 26.29... Could've been better I guess


----------



## miningchr1s (Dec 3, 2015)

Round 110-Race to sub-25
Method-CFOP
Cube-Yj Yulong
2H

1. 26.95 
2. 21.10 
3. 23.13 
4. (28.86) 
5. 19.78 
6. 25.93 
7. 23.76+ 
8. 19.66 
9. 23.67 
10. (17.39) 
11. 20.88 
12. 28.36

Ao12 23.32


----------



## un5poiled (Dec 4, 2015)

*Round 110
Race to Sub 30 - CFOP

A012: 33.32 (σ = 4.63)*


Time List:
1. 34.24 
2. 35.50
3. 29.10
4. 33.97
5. 28.90
6. 30.20
7. 42.76
8. 43.59
9. 24.52
10. 29.14
11. 30.90
12. 38.54

Bad night. Nervous start, tried too hard to bring it back, failed 
Solve 10 my eyes lit up with easy xcross on green, then messed up LL. I gotta relax.

Hope I will be added this week  Can my first attempt last week please be added as well - it was missed?


----------



## notnyebevan (Dec 5, 2015)

Race to sub 30- round 110
CFOP

*Average: 44.287*

50.544, 40.536, 43.696, 42.224, 45.816, 39.710, (51.544), 40.152, 40.632, 51.056, (35.608), 48.504 

been learning about 4 months and thought I would join in, although my main aim at the moment is to stop doing >50 solves


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 8, 2015)

*Round One Hundred Ten​*



Jason Green graduates this week in the race to sub 30 and CubePro graduates in the race to sub-25. Congratulations to everyone who participated!



un5poiled said:


> Hope I will be added this week  Can my first attempt last week please be added as well - it was missed?



Looks like I accidentally gave your time to JanW last week. oops. 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​



also... 

I made some beginner level videos on the first step in CFOP: 


One: The Basics - This video explains the basics of building a cross.
Two: Swapping Opposite Edges - This video shows a simple way to swap opposite edges on the cross.
Three: Flipping an Edge - This video shows a quick and easy way to flip an edge on the cross.
Four: Combination Moves - This video is an introduction to some basic combination moves you will run into often when solving the cross.
Five: Chain Reactions - This video shows a pattern of combination moves where multiple edge pieces are solved in a row, like a chain reaction.
Six: Opposite Colors - When solving the first layer cross, sometimes it’s easier to solve the cross 180 degrees off.
Seven: Off by 90 Degrees - Sometimes it’s easier to work toward an intermediate solution where the cross is 90 degrees away from being solved.
Eight: Extended Cross - Pick an F2L pair and predict where it will go as you solve the first layer cross.

Hope these help. Let me know if you have other cross techniques I could add.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 8, 2015)

*Round 111 Scrambles*

*Round 111 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 12/14/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. U' F D L' U2 F' D' U R2 F D2 R D' U' R' B' R2 U	
2. B2 L' F' D B' L U L2 U2 L' D2 B' F2 U2 B' D2 L2 R'	
3. F2 L' R2 D' L' B R D2 L' D' U' B U L' B F2 D' F2	
4. R F2 U2 R' B' U L2 R D R B2 F L2 R' F' D2 U2 R2	
5. D2 L' U L2 R' D L R F2 R' F' L D B' R' B F2 U2	
6. F' D2 F' U B' R F' D2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 D L2 B2 D' U	
7. D' L' R2 F U' R B' D2 L' B2 F R D U R2 B2 F2 L2	
8. U R2 B' L2 B L2 R D2 U L2 F' U' L' R2 B F' D' B'	
9. L2 U' R U2 R2 B' D L' R2 U' L R' U' L2 B' D U R2	
10. D2 L2 R2 D' F' U2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 L R2 B' F2 L' B' D2	
11. R F2 U' F2 R D' U' F2 L R' B2 D' B2 L2 R D2 F R2	
12. D' L2 R F' D F2 L B' F L' R2 U' R2 B F D' F2 R2


----------



## CubePro (Dec 8, 2015)

WAT why didn't I qualify?!?! BTW you have put the same graphs in race...sub-25 and sub-30 ._.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 8, 2015)

00:21.78
00:24.78(Two of the exact same time, no typos)
00:24.78
00:26.22
00:21.87
00:19.44 
00:24.15
00:29.84 
00:28.11
00:29.77 
00:31.17
00:23.74

AO12 : 25.5
Not bad. Not sub 25 though 

PS: And yeah the graph for sub 25 is the one you used for sub 30


----------



## CubePro (Dec 8, 2015)

And I should be graduating this week . Look the the previous graph MoyuFTW


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 8, 2015)

You mean round 109. That sub 25 is crazy... what did you do wrong? You've gotten pretty fast now Cubepro.


----------



## CubePro (Dec 8, 2015)

IDK what happened. This is my 3rd sub-25 in a row. I should be graduating shouldn't I? And BTW thanks


----------



## LexTrew (Dec 8, 2015)

Round 111
Race to sub 30 - Roux

I guess im going backwards now, got a 50 sec solve again...

avg of 12: 32.56

1. 27.42
2. (54.92)
3. 39.85
4. (24.53)
5. 38.59
6. 37.10
7. 26.24
8. 29.44
9. 28.32
10. 31.28
11. 35.00
12. 32.39


----------



## Jason Green (Dec 9, 2015)

Brian Kremer said:


> Hope these help. Let me know if you have other cross techniques I could add.



Oh I missed the videos at first I'll have to check those out later! I'm ok at cross in any position, but I cannot do extended cross at all yet.


----------



## Jason Green (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for the vids Brian! What it really motivated me to do is get some more blind cross practice. I very often only plan three or sometimes two of my cross pieces, and not very often all four. I did a little tonight and if I take the time to think I can usually get it all. I just need to drill it more to get faster at planning it. And then work on my x cross.


----------



## muchacho (Dec 9, 2015)

Round 111
Race to sub 30
Method: Roux

Average: 28.26

23.81 24.62 32.88 24.43 26.02 29.4 27.37 (34.01) (22.89) 30.85 30.67 32.52


Now race to sub 25!


----------



## Jason Green (Dec 9, 2015)

muchacho said:


> Round 111
> Race to sub 30
> Method: Roux
> 
> ...



Here we go! Good job (you were a shoe in at this point)!


----------



## muchacho (Dec 9, 2015)

It didn't feel easy this week, I have not improved that much in last few weeks, I am grateful that I got the Tanglong in time.

I hope it will take me shorter to reach sub 25...

Round 95: 50.35 
96: 51.22 
97: 41.80 
98: 39.31
99: 41.38
100: 38.42
101: 37.00
102: 33.87
103: 34.61
104: 31.24
105: 32.92
106: 30.18
107: 30.64
108: 30.24
109: 28.85
110: 28.17
111: 28.26


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 11, 2015)

r111
OH
race to sub 30

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-11
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 34.53
worst: 1:03.76

mean of 3
current: 49.59 (σ = 12.96)
best: 40.50 (σ = 5.18)

avg of 5
current: 46.71 (σ = 1.83)
best: 43.64 (σ = 0.41)

avg of 12
current: 45.58 (σ = 4.27)
best: 45.58 (σ = 4.27)

Average: 45.58 (σ = 4.27)
Mean: 46.17

Time List:
1. 53.81 R2 U2 F U2 F' U R2 F2 U' 
2. 34.53 R2 U' F R F' U2 F R' U' 
3. 43.81 U' R2 U2 R' F2 U' F' R2 U2 
4. 43.17 U R' U' F R' U' R U' F 
5. 49.54 R2 F2 U' F2 R F2 U' R' U' 
6. 43.94 F2 R' U R' U2 R F U' F' 
7. 43.07 F' R U F U' R U2 F' U' 
8. 48.56 U F2 R U' F2 R F R U 
9. 44.90 R' F2 U R U' F2 R2 F' R 
10. 1:03.76 U2 F R2 F' U R' F R' F' R 
11. 46.67 R U F2 R2 U F R2 U2 F 
12. 38.34 F' R U2 F2 U' F U2 F' R'


----------



## un5poiled (Dec 11, 2015)

*Round 111
Race to Sub 30 - CFOP

AO12: 31.01 (σ = 4.40)*)


Time List:
1. 26.94
2. 27.83 
3. 28.87
4. 37.19
5. 37.12 
6. 36.72 
7. 25.02
8. 32.17 
9. 42.02
10. 28.83
11. 27.65
12. 26.82

So inconsistent ...so frustrating.


----------



## Joel2274 (Dec 11, 2015)

Round 111
Race to sub-30
CFOP

1. 26.553 
2. 24.308 
3. 21.699  
4. 28.432 
5. 22.515 
6. 27.891 
7. 26.801 
8. 23.976 
9. 24.358 
10. 24.888 
11. 22.112 
12. 29.776  
*Ao12=25.27*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 11, 2015)

30.51, 32.76, 34.61, 31.76, 35.78, 37.06, 37.08, 27.02, 35.35, 29.78, 24.28, 1:38.09 = *33.17* 
24.28 is good! (pll-skip). 98.09 is bad (three messups in the same solve!)


----------



## Kudz (Dec 11, 2015)

Race to sub 25 OH. First oh solves today. U can see it XD
avg of 12: 24.59

Time List:
1. (31.96) ayyyyyyyyy
2. 27.46 
3. 27.20 
4. 26.83 
5. 27.67 
6. 27.90 
7. 27.37 
8. 20.17 
9. 21.80 
10. 19.95 finally
11. (17.88) ez
12. 19.60 yey
ao5 and mo3 are sub 20 mo3 almost sub 19. Maybe PB, don't time OH at all.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 11, 2015)

Race to sub 30. Sometimes I handscramble, when I mess up. Yes it is square.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-11
avg of 12: 1:00.08<-------- So sad

Time List:
1. (36.52) (1, -3)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(-4, -2)/(-4, -4) 
2. (1:27.71) (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
3. 49.16 (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(3, 3)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0) 
4. 1:00.84 (4, 0)/(6, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
5. 1:07.74 (1, -3)/(2, 2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4)/(-2, -3)/(5, 0) 
6. 42.75 (1, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(-4, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -4) 
7. 1:15.46 (0, -1)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
8. 47.68 (4, 0)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(6, -1)/(3, -4) 
9. 47.53 (3, -1)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-5, 0)/(6, -4)/(6, 0) 
10. 1:12.37 (-5, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, 6)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, -4)/(-4, -1)/(0, -2) 
11. 1:04.64 (-5, 0)/(2, -4)/(3, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0) 
12. 1:12.61 (-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/
I got EP parity like 2 or 3 times lol


----------



## CubePro (Dec 12, 2015)

*Figured I would join in OH as well*

Race to sub-30
Round-111
OH
Method-CFOP 

Average of 12: 49.24
Standard Deviation: 4.59
Best Time: 32.10
Worst Time: 56.41
Individual Times:
1.	38.44	B' U2 R' U2 R2 F' D2 U L2 D' B' F' R2 D R B' F2 L' B F2 R D2 R2 D' L'
2.	48.92	U' L D' L R' D L' R U' R2 B2 F' D' U' B2 D2 F R D2 U' R D2 U B D
3.	56.22	B F U L2 F D2 U F2 R2 B' F D' U' B D' R2 B2 F' L' R' B D' U2 B' U'
4.	50.55	B2 D2 U B2 L' F' D' U F2 L' R' D2 U' R' F' D2 F2 L R B2 F2 U F D U
5.	(56.41)	L' B D2 B' F' U L' B F D2 B' F2 D' L' R' F L2 B L2 B' F U' B2 U R2
6.	54.11	B2 D L R2 U' F L R B2 F2 L R F' D2 U F' L2 R' D2 B' D' U2 B R F'
7.	48.38	D U B U L' R' D' U' F' L2 B F D2 F' L2 B F U2 B L2 R' F L2 B' D'
8.	46.86	D U B D B' D L R2 B F U R2 D2 R D' F' R' F' L2 F L2 R2 U' B2 L'
9.	48.45	B' F' L2 D U F' D' U L2 U' L' R2 D U' R U R F' R' U' B2 U R' U B
10.	(32.10)	D' U' B F' L2 R2 B2 F' D2 R2 D U L2 R' B2 R' B2 F' L2 F2 L F' D' U B
11.	55.34	B2 F2 L' B F' D U B2 F2 D2 R B' F R' B D' U B2 F D U B' F L D
12.	45.08	L R' U' B2 R B F2 U' B' D L2 D U' B' D2 U' R2 F D' F L B2 F D' B'

Definite choke after good start. Then got back on track at the end phew. Just sub-50


----------



## notnyebevan (Dec 12, 2015)

round 111
cfop
race to sub 30

*Average: 39.352*

38.168, 41.503, 43.672, 37.696, 37.792, 43.376, 41.832, (33.460), 36.936, 35.120, 37.424, (44.505)


----------



## Yellow Toad (Dec 13, 2015)

*Round 111*

Average: 38.52
41.14
38.72
35.82
39.21
37.34
36.05
40.88
34.67
33.83
38.14
47.91
43.22


----------



## JanW (Dec 13, 2015)

Missed last round, but still in the race.

Race to Sub-30
Round 111
method: speed

*Ao12: 38.05*

36.36
(31.71)
40.46
37.30
36.64
(45.73)
42.71
41.91
38.09
34.06
34.94
38.07


----------



## nevhirion (Dec 15, 2015)

Round 111
Race to Sub-30
*Average = 59.35*

Individual Times
1. (1:27.92)
2. 55.65
3. 49.32
4. 1:19.62
5. 1:02.74
6. 50.54
7. 49.50
8. 42.53
9. 1:14.19
10. 47.19
11. (37.44)
12. 1:22.20

Massive drop from last round. I am learning look ahead and it's affecting my times, but the F2L is not smooth at all despite slowing down so much. Hope to get through this bump for next round.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 15, 2015)

*Round One Hundred Eleven*

*Round One Hundred Eleven​*



Muchacho graduates this week in the race to sub 30. Congratulations to everyone who participated!



CubePro said:


> WAT why didn't I qualify?!?! BTW you have put the same graphs in race...sub-25 and sub-30 ._.



Fixed both things. Good job by the way... you're getting fast quick.



Jason Green said:


> Thanks for the vids Brian! What it really motivated me to do is get some more blind cross practice. I very often only plan three or sometimes two of my cross pieces, and not very often all four. I did a little tonight and if I take the time to think I can usually get it all. I just need to drill it more to get faster at planning it. And then work on my x cross.



Yea, the blind practice is the best. The x-cross video wasn't very good. I changed it. Still not too happy with it. 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 15, 2015)

*Round 112*

*Round 112 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 12/21/2015​**Scrambles*
1. L2 B2 F2 D L B2 R D2 B F2 D2 L2 R B' L R' B2 R	
2. R F2 U2 L' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F D' U L2 B' D' B' D R	
3. F' U L2 R' U F D2 B2 D' U2 F D' F U2 L2 D L' D2	
4. L2 R F2 D F L' R' D' L R B L' U2 B L2 F2 R U'	
5. D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L B' D L' U B' R D R' U2	
6. R2 B' L2 R' B2 L2 R2 B' U L B' D' L' B' F L F' D	
7. F' R2 B R' D U' B2 F R2 B U L U' L' R' D2 L2 U'	
8. D' U' R2 F U2 B' F2 D2 B' U' L' D2 U' R2 D B L F'	
9. L' B2 L R' D B2 L D2 B D' U2 B2 F2 R D' L2 U' F'	
10. U L2 B2 L R2 D U L2 R2 D' U' L' B R' D2 F L2 U'	
11. L2 R' U' B R' U2 R B' D L2 U' B D' F U L2 D U2	
12. F2 D2 L R2 D' U F D2 B L' F2 R2 B2 L' R B' F2 U2


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 15, 2015)

00:24.76
00:21.78
00:28.71
00:20.79
00:26.91
00:21.98
00:28.05
00:31.05
00:20.89
00:28.40
00:24.50
00:21.00

Avg12 = 24.7 (That was good)


----------



## CubePro (Dec 15, 2015)

Race to sub-30- Round 112
Method-CFOP
OH

*Average: 44.91*
Standard Deviation: 5.44
Best Time: 35.24
Worst Time: 56.50
Individual Times:
1.	(56.50)	B2 F2 R2 D' L D U' L2 D2 L R2 U2 L2 R' D' U2 L2 R2 U2 R' B2 L2 R B R2
2.	49.34	B2 F R' D2 U' B2 U F' U2 B' D L B L' R' U B D2 U L R' D2 U2 L F2
3.	39.72	D R D2 U B' L2 R2 U B' F' R' D' U2 B' L' R2 D' R' B2 F' L R2 B2 U2 B
4.	35.84	D' U' R' B R2 D2 R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D L R U F' D L' R' D U' R' B2 F2
5.	53.36	D U' B2 F2 R' D' U L D' U2 B F2 U2 B D' U' L' B' F' D2 U' B' F2 L U'
6.	43.59	F2 D L F2 L U2 F' L B2 F' D' U2 B R D2 B2 F D B' F' D U F D2 L2
7.	38.28	B2 L2 D2 U2 R2 B' F U L U F L' B2 U2 L D2 L' B2 R' B' F2 U' R' U' B2
8.	39.76	B2 F2 D' F' U2 F L R' F2 U F2 D B' F2 L R2 D U' B F2 R' U' B F L
9.	48.27	D B2 D2 R B' D2 U' F2 L2 U' L R U2 B' F2 U' B2 R D' U R U2 L R' D'
10.	48.30	D2 R D U F2 D' U B2 L2 R2 B D U2 R2 B2 U B D B F R D' F R2 D2
11.	(35.24)	L R2 B L' R' D2 B2 F U B' L R' F D' U R F2 D' U2 B L' D U' L R2
12.	52.64	D U2 B' U B D2 B2 F' R2 B' L' R2 B' F' D2 B' L D2 U' B L R2 D2 U' F
Alright I guess

BTW thanks Brian!


----------



## Kudz (Dec 15, 2015)

Brian, why am I not on sub 30 race list. Can't I participate with square-1? Will post it one more time unless you ban it first.


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 17, 2015)

r112

race to sub 30

OH

avg of 12
current: 42.28 (σ = 4.46)
best: 42.28 (σ = 4.46)

Average: 42.28 (σ = 4.46)
Mean: 43.41

Time List:
1. 1:01.74 R L B L' B L U R' 
2. 36.66 B U' L' R' B' L B R' 
3. 39.27 B R B L' B U' B U B' 
4. 49.54 B R U' B' L' U' L R L' 
5. 43.84 U' B' U' B U' L U L 
6. 44.94 R L' U' L' B U' R U 
7. 36.48 B' R U R B L' R L' 
8. 45.87 B' L' B' R L' U B' R 
9. 38.98 U R' B' L' B' L' U L' U R' 
10. 38.88 U' L R' U' B' R' U L' R' 
11. 46.92 U R' L B' U B' U' B U' 
12. 37.87 B R' L B R' L' R' B


----------



## LexTrew (Dec 17, 2015)

Round 112
Race to sub 30 - Roux

avg of 12: 27.78

1. 27.37
2. 24.90
3. 29.13
4. 33.41
5. (21.40)
6. 25.44
7. 30.46
8. (34.71)
9. 23.47
10. 27.30
11. 26.73
12. 29.58

got it


----------



## muchacho (Dec 18, 2015)

Round 111
Race to sub 25?
Method: Roux

Average: 31.12

(DNF (26.28)) 28.43 34.79 27.53 26.63 26.79 36.84 38.15 32.73 (22.46) 28.61 30.77

So many fails


----------



## Joel2274 (Dec 18, 2015)

Round 112
CFOP-Moyu Aolong V2 
Race to sub-30

1. 27.21
2. 26.69
3. 28.32
4. 31.14
5. 26.06
6. 29.57
7. 25.37
8. 27.08
9. 24.93
10. 29.08
11. 29.90
12. 23.78

*Ao12=27.42*
Graduate!!!  On to sub-25


----------



## Jason Green (Dec 18, 2015)

Joel2274 said:


> Round 112
> CFOP-Moyu Aolong V2
> Race to sub-30
> 
> ...


Good job, fun stuff!


----------



## Jason Green (Dec 19, 2015)

Round 112 - Race to Sub 25

Method CFOP - not quite there consistently but getting closer.
I thought I submitted round 111 with a 25.x something, but I don't see it that's weird.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-19
*avg of 12: 26.42*

Time List:
1. (DNF(31.67)) L2 B2 F2 D L B2 R D2 B F2 D2 L2 R B' L R' B2 R 
2. 27.35 R F2 U2 L' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F D' U L2 B' D' B' D R 
3. 23.83 F' U L2 R' U F D2 B2 D' U2 F D' F U2 L2 D L' D2 
4. 30.96 L2 R F2 D F L' R' D' L R B L' U2 B L2 F2 R U' 
5. (20.16) D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L B' D L' U B' R D R' U2 
6. 28.12 R2 B' L2 R' B2 L2 R2 B' U L B' D' L' B' F L F' D 
7. 26.01 F' R2 B R' D U' B2 F R2 B U L U' L' R' D2 L2 U' 
8. 24.38 D' U' R2 F U2 B' F2 D2 B' U' L' D2 U' R2 D B L F' 
9. 24.19 L' B2 L R' D B2 L D2 B D' U2 B2 F2 R D' L2 U' F' 
10. 25.68 U L2 B2 L R2 D U L2 R2 D' U' L' B R' D2 F L2 U' 
11. 25.55 L2 R' U' B R' U2 R B' D L2 U' B D' F U L2 D U2 
12. 28.17 F2 D2 L R2 D' U F D2 B L' F2 R2 B2 L' R B' F2 U2


----------



## Kudz (Dec 20, 2015)

Race to sub 25 OH

Number of Solves: 12
Mean: 26.172
Best: 21.066
Worst: 35.612
Average: 25.738
Last Ao12: 25.738
Best Ao12: 25.738
Last Ao5: 28.331
Best Ao5: 23.802

1. 26.770
2. 23.911
3. 23.189
4. 28.448
5. 25.087
6. 21.858
7. 22.755
8. (35.612)
9. 25.345
10. 27.189
11. (21.066)
12. 32.459
Last solve RIP avg.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Dec 20, 2015)

*Round 112*

Average: 35.32
1) 27.63
2) 32.53
3) 33.80
4) 33.69
5) 36.40
6) 33.08
7) 37.13
8) 31.24
9) 42.30
10) 43.09
11) 35.60
12) 37.45


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 20, 2015)

Mats B: 35.43, 34.92, 34.08, 34.79, 31.90, 35.32, 34.97, 32.70, 32.22, 31.29, 35.46, DNF = *34.18*
Only one messup but not a single sub-30 (not even close)


----------



## Kudz (Dec 20, 2015)

Bad scramble and bad scrambler, i will work on thoose.
Race to sub-30 Square-1 edition

Number of Solves: 12
Mean: 35.404
Best: 22.328
Worst: 46.249
Average: 35.627
Last Ao12: 35.627
Best Ao12: 35.627
Last Ao5: 36.815
Best Ao5: 34.436

1. 35.428
20.12.2015 21:38:17
(0,-4) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (-4,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-1) / (4,0) /

2. 28.669
20.12.2015 21:39:23
(0,-1) / (-2,-5) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-3) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-4) / (-2,0) / (-5,-1)

3. 38.588
20.12.2015 21:40:50
(3,-1) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (2,-4) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (6,-4) / (-1,0) / (0,-4)

4. 31.273
20.12.2015 21:42:05
(-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (-5,4) / (2,-4) / (1,-2) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,-4) /

5. 39.835
20.12.2015 21:43:47
(3,2) / (3,-3) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (6,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (0,-2)

6. 33.832
20.12.2015 21:45:08
(-5,0) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (1,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (5,-1) / (1,0) / (-5,0) /

7. 38.204
20.12.2015 21:46:18
(-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (4,-2) / (0,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,-2) / (0,-3) / (-4,0)

8. (22.328)
20.12.2015 21:47:22
(-3,2) / (-2,1) / (5,-1) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (-3,-4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (5,-3) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) /

9. 31.912
20.12.2015 21:48:43
(0,5) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,-5) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (-2,0)

10. 38.521
20.12.2015 21:51:07
(-5,0) / (3,0) / (0,6) / (5,-1) / (0,-3) / (6,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,-5) / (2,-5) / (-4,0) /

11. (46.249)
20.12.2015 21:52:08
(0,-1) / (-5,4) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-4) / (-5,-2) / (-2,0) / (5,0) /

12. 40.011
20.12.2015 21:53:39
(-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,2) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (2,-2) / (-5,0) / (1,-4)


----------



## JanW (Dec 20, 2015)

*Round 112* Race to sub 30

Ao12: 35.05

32.84, 37.99, 34.29, 35.10, 34.69, 38.99, (39.22), 30.59, 34.77, 34.85, (30.42), 36.40


----------



## un5poiled (Dec 21, 2015)

*Round 112
Race to Sub 30 (CFOP)

Ao12: 33.21 (σ = 4.92)*


Time List:

1. DNF
2. 25.67 
3. 34.32 
4. 34.01
5. 36.50
6. 31.32
7. 27.42
8. 41.35 
9. 28.52+ 
10. 40.14 
11. 28.84
12. 29.63

Gotta learn to drive the new Thunderclap. Starting with a DNF ... sheesh,


----------



## nevhirion (Dec 21, 2015)

Round 112
Race to Sub-30
*Average = 51.30*

Individual Times
1. 43.56
2. 53.88
3. (39.65)
4. 47.75
5. (1:05.84)
6. 51.67
7. 45.75
8. 50.28
9. 57.29
10. 1:01.55
11. 48.71
12. 52.58


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 22, 2015)

*Round One Hundred Twelve Results*

*Round One Hundred Twelve​*



Joel2274 graduates with CFOP this week in the race to sub 30! Congratulations to everyone who participated!



Kudz said:


> Brian, why am I not on sub 30 race list. Can't I participate with square-1? Will post it one more time unless you ban it first.



I'm not sure why... I must have missed it. You are in there now. 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 22, 2015)

*Round 113 Scrambles*

*Round 113 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 12/28/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. D2 F D' F' L' D L2 D' L B' F' L D B' U B2 F' L	
2. B' L D' F L' U2 F' R' B2 F' R D' F2 L2 R U2 L D	
3. B2 L' F L' B F D' U R B R' D' R B D2 U B L	
4. F' R2 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 F' D U' L2 D' U F2 R' B R D	
5. B R2 B' F2 L2 F D R2 D2 U' F2 U B D2 F D B2 L	
6. U2 F' R' B2 D2 F' L R F2 U B' D U L D R' D F	
7. L R' D2 L B R2 F' U L' R U L' B D' U2 B2 L U	
8. U2 F2 R F U B' D' B2 F2 L2 R2 B F U L F2 R2 U	
9. L' R' U F' D2 U R' B2 U R2 U2 L' B2 U B R D2 U'	
10. B D2 B2 U L' B2 D L B' D R' F L' B2 U2 R' F D	
11. F U L' B2 D2 B L2 R' F' D' U B F' U' R' B F2 U2	
12. L2 R D L2 F D2 R2 D' L R' B' F2 D B2 F2 R' U R


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 22, 2015)

r113

race to sub 30

OH

avg of 12
current: 43.63 (σ = 5.14)
best: 43.63 (σ = 5.14)

Average: 43.63 (σ = 5.14)
Mean: 44.26

Time List:
1. 43.91 U' B L U B U' L B l' r' b u 
2. 57.30 U R B R' L' B R' L l b' 
3. 41.71 U' R B R B L U' L r 
4. 41.86 U B' U' L B' U B' L U r b' 
5. 53.65 U L' B L R' B U' B l r' b u' 
6. 37.52 L B U' R B' U' R' B l b' 
7. 43.87 L U' L U' B L R' U' L' l' 
8. 37.74 U R' L' U R' L' R B l r' b u' 
9. 39.01 R' U L R' U' L B L' l b u' 
10. 39.78 L' U' R B' R' B' R' B' l r' 
11. 51.38 L' B L' R' B' L' B L' l r' b' u' 
12. 43.44 R' B R' B U' L R' B l' r' b


----------



## muchacho (Dec 22, 2015)

Round 113
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 27.05

24.93 30.01 26.41 27.72 26.37 (23.15) 27.39 24.77 28.17 26.49 (40.10) 28.21


----------



## LexTrew (Dec 22, 2015)

Round 113
Race to sub 30 - Roux

avg of 12: 25.75

1. 29.24
2. 29.06
3. 25.54
4. (19.72)
5. 32.30
6. 22.95
7. 21.65
8. 24.86
9. 24.09
10. (32.31)
11. 23.27
12. 24.51


----------



## CubePro (Dec 23, 2015)

Round 113
Race to sub 30-CFOP
OH
YJ Yulong

*Average of 12: 41.52*
Standard Deviation: 3.80
Best Time: 30.41
Worst Time: 50.02
Individual Times:
1.	47.42	D' U2 F2 L B2 F L2 D U' L B2 D' L' R' F D2 L R B' L2 D2 U B F R
2.	40.32	B F' D2 U F' D2 B F2 D U2 L2 R' B U' B F R' U L D U F' L U B'
3.	36.26	B F2 R' U' R2 B2 D2 U' B F U B2 U2 B D2 L' R' F' L B F' D U2 F D'
4.	34.92	D2 U' B2 L2 R D B2 F D2 B2 L' F D2 B2 F2 R' B L' B2 L2 D' U B' F' U'
5.	41.63	B U B F' D U' L R U2 L B2 F2 L2 D' U' B L2 D2 R D' F2 L2 R2 D U'
6.	37.47	L B L2 R' B' F R' B L' R U' F' D L' R2 B2 R B L2 D2 U' L2 D2 U2 L'
7.	47.84	B' L2 R' D U' B2 D U' F' D2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R D R2 U' B2 F D2 U2 R' D
8.	44.15	D2 U' B' R2 B F' U2 R2 U2 B' F2 L2 R2 F L2 B' F D' B2 L' B2 F' L D' U2
9.	(30.41)	U' R D' B' F2 D2 U2 L' R2 B' D2 F' U' R' D2 U2 L' B R' D2 U' L2 R2 F D
10.	(50.02)	F2 L2 R D2 U R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D B R' B2 L2 R U' L' R2 B F D' L R U2
11.	42.97	U2 B' L R2 D U2 B D U' B D2 U B F D U B2 D2 B2 L' R B2 D' B2 L2
12.	42.23	F' D' B2 R' D' R2 B' U' R' B2 L B L2 U2 F2 L D U' L D' L2 F' L' R2 F2

Expected better results. But oh* well
*Bad pun not intended xD


----------



## JanW (Dec 23, 2015)

*Round 113*, race to sub-30 - Speed

*Ao12: 32.54*

35.66, 31.19, 32.36, 30.94, (38.64), 35.66, 32.19, 28.27, 35.47, 29.90, (24.80), 33.74

Wow, that 11th solve! PB by 1.4 seconds! Got a double skip in last layer. Normally it's 3-look, this time the first look solved the rest as well.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 23, 2015)

Man that was so bad. 
Race to sub 25
Avg = 26.24

00:24.59
00:23.97
00:21.81
00:21.96
00:29.86
00:26.71
00:22.77
00:28.54
00:34.36
00:28.28
00:26.41
00:29.28


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 23, 2015)

My first time doing this. I've only got sub-30 10 times ever, so this will probably take me a while to graduate.

Round 113
Race to sub 30-CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 36.91*


Best Time: 29.835
Worst Time: 42.794

Individual Times:
1. 34.420 D2 F D' F' L' D L2 D' L B' F' L D B' U B2 F' L
2. 37.035 B' L D' F L' U2 F' R' B2 F' R D' F2 L2 R U2 L D
3. 29.835 B2 L' F L' B F D' U R B R' D' R B D2 U B L
4. 36.887 F' R2 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 F' D U' L2 D' U F2 R' B R D
5. 39.168 B R2 B' F2 L2 F D R2 D2 U' F2 U B D2 F D B2 L
6. 41.599 U2 F' R' B2 D2 F' L R F2 U B' D U L D R' D F
7. 30.535 L R' D2 L B R2 F' U L' R U L' B D' U2 B2 L U (PLL skip)
8. 42.794 U2 F2 R F U B' D' B2 F2 L2 R2 B F U L F2 R2 U
9. 37.400 L' R' U F' D2 U R' B2 U R2 U2 L' B2 U B R D2 U'
10. 36.873 B D2 B2 U L' B2 D L B' D R' F L' B2 U2 R' F D
11. 38.686 F U L' B2 D2 B L2 R' F' D' U B F' U' R' B F2 U2
12. 36.519 L2 R D L2 F D2 R2 D' L R' B' F2 D B2 F2 R' U R 

More work required.

Thanks for running this.


----------



## Joel2274 (Dec 24, 2015)

Round 113
Race to sub-25
CFOP Moyu Aolong v2

1. 26.96
2. 24.36
3. 29.64
4. 27.98
5. 21.62
6. 22.22
7. 32.01
8. 28.05
9. 27.36 
10. 22.51
11. 21.25
12. 32.18 <-- screwed up my sub 25 ao12 :/

*Ao12-26.27*
Got some sub-25 solves but still not all the way there


----------



## trackdork (Dec 26, 2015)

So I just randomly found the race to sub-20 and started there last month not even realizing this thread was here. I'm not sniffing 20 second averages yet so let's start by trying to get sub-25 first, eh?

Round 113

Race to Sub-25 
CFOP 
Color-neutral if I can see something obvious.

Dec 26, 2015 1:33:07 PM - 1:44:47 PM

Mean: 25.422
Average: 25.188
Best time: 20.545
Median: 23.941
Worst time: 32.638
Standard deviation: 4.059

Best average of 5: 22.349
2-6 - (20.545) 21.756 23.788 21.505 (32.638)
*
Best average of 12: 25.188*
1-12 - 29.111 (20.545) 21.756 23.788 21.505 (32.638) 24.400 24.095 22.626 31.530 30.174 22.901


----------



## Kudz (Dec 26, 2015)

Race to sub-25 OH
single
best: 20.59
worst: 28.68

mean of 3
current: 22.29 (σ = 0.87)
best: 22.29 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 5
current: 23.01 (σ = 1.07)
best: 23.01 (σ = 1.07)

avg of 12
current: 24.24 (σ = 1.78)
best: 24.24 (σ = 1.78)

Average: 24.24 (σ = 1.78)
Mean: 24.31
I need to work on my LL and warm up before OH solving.


----------



## un5poiled (Dec 27, 2015)

*Round 113
Race to Sub 30 (CFOP)

Ao12: 32.99 (σ = 4.38)*


Time List:
1. 25.48 
2. 41.61 
3. 27.77 
4. 39.09 
5. 31.11 
6. 30.40 
7. 34.33 
8. 29.65 
9. 29.73 
10. 33.23 
11. 48.25 
12. 32.99


----------



## nevhirion (Dec 27, 2015)

Round 113
Race to Sub-30 (CFOP)
*Average = 46.50*

Individual Times
1. 40.44
2. 44.50
3. 41.87
4. 55.39
5. (1:14.29)
6. 41.94
7. 58.91
8. 43.10
9. 53.71
10.34.94
11.50.16
12.(27.32)

I should probably be joining a Race to Sub-50. First ever sub-30 time though it's a lucky solve - OLL skip.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Dec 27, 2015)

*Round 113*

Average: 36.57

40.21
39.08 
30.40 
39.87 
33.30 
37.58 
37.16 
38.19 
33.86 
34.82
31.61
43.64


----------



## Kudz (Dec 27, 2015)

Race to sub-30 w/ Squan

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-27
solves/total: 10/12

single
best: 14.75
worst: 55.48

mean of 3
current: 28.64 (σ = 17.86)
best: 26.34 (σ = 11.95)

avg of 5
current: 35.93 (σ = 13.21)
best: 27.47 (σ = 10.77)

avg of 12
current: DNF (σ = 16.37)
best: DNF (σ = 16.37)

Average: DNF (σ = 16.37)
Mean: 30.71

Time List:
1. 29.44 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(1, 0) 
2. 55.48 (-3, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(6, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -1) 
3. 17.26 (4, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(0, -5)/(0, -2)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/ 
4. 39.88 (4, 0)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
5. 21.87 (0, 5)/(-5, -5)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -1) 
6. 20.66 (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(1, 4)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, 0) 
7. DNF(43.85) (-3, -1)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -4)/(-4, -2)/(2, 0) 
8. DNF(30.14) (0, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-4, -5)/(4, 0)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0) 
9. 36.64 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-5, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, 0)/ 
10. 48.78 (3, 2)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -5)/(0, -4)/(1, -2)/(2, 0) 
11. 22.38 (0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, -2)/ 
12. 14.75 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(-4, -4)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3) <3 <3 <3

I just need to say i was lucky, DNFs wasn't even close from solved position. You can count this avg as a DNF or just use mean (pls). 
Those sub-20 were just nice cubeshape and i know those EP, CP, EO 
As always, sometimes I handscramble when I mess up- next week I'll try to do squan and learn how to scramble.



nevhirion said:


> I should probably be joining a Race to Sub-50. First ever sub-30 time though it's a lucky solve - OLL skip.



Trust me and stay  That's what race is about.



trackdork said:


> Color-neutral if I can see something obvious.



Isn't colour neutrality just about this?


----------



## Tanish (Dec 28, 2015)

*Round 113

Race to Sub-25

Method- CFOP*

Timer: Prisma Puzzle Timer

Times:

1) (18.937) D2 F D' F' L' D L2 D' L B' F' L D B' U B2 F' L 
2) 25.759 B' L D' F L' U2 F' R' B2 F' R D' F2 L2 R U2 L D 
3) 23.635 B2 L' F L' B F D' U R B R' D' R B D2 U B L 
4) 19.397 F' R2 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 F' D U' L2 D' U F2 R' B R D 
5) 24.386 B R2 B' F2 L2 F D R2 D2 U' F2 U B D2 F D B2 L 
6) 23.450 U2 F' R' B2 D2 F' L R F2 U B' D U L D R' D F 
7) 26.119 L R' D2 L B R2 F' U L' R U L' B D' U2 B2 L U 
8) 20.807 U2 F2 R F U B' D' B2 F2 L2 R2 B F U L F2 R2 U 
9) (27.714) L' R' U F' D2 U R' B2 U R2 U2 L' B2 U B R D2 U' 
10) 23.125 B D2 B2 U L' B2 D L B' D R' F L' B2 U2 R' F D 
11) 24.483 F U L' B2 D2 B L2 R' F' D' U B F' U' R' B F2 U2 
12) 24.382 L2 R D L2 F D2 R2 D' L R' B' F2 D B2 F2 R' U R

*AVERAGE- 23.554
σ- 2.538*


I hope I'm not too late!


----------



## Jason Green (Dec 28, 2015)

Round 113 - Race to sub 25

Method CFOP

I waited late to get as much practice as I could because I'm not quite there, although this was pretty close. 

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-28
*avg of 12: 25.21*

Time List:
1. 26.32 D2 F D' F' L' D L2 D' L B' F' L D B' U B2 F' L 
2. 25.07 B' L D' F L' U2 F' R' B2 F' R D' F2 L2 R U2 L D 
3. 24.63 B2 L' F L' B F D' U R B R' D' R B D2 U B L 
4. 24.71 F' R2 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 F' D U' L2 D' U F2 R' B R D 
5. (28.54) B R2 B' F2 L2 F D R2 D2 U' F2 U B D2 F D B2 L 
6. 25.98 U2 F' R' B2 D2 F' L R F2 U B' D U L D R' D F 
7. 24.01 L R' D2 L B R2 F' U L' R U L' B D' U2 B2 L U 
8. 26.72 U2 F2 R F U B' D' B2 F2 L2 R2 B F U L F2 R2 U 
9. 24.81 L' R' U F' D2 U R' B2 U R2 U2 L' B2 U B R D2 U' 
10. 22.99 B D2 B2 U L' B2 D L B' D R' F L' B2 U2 R' F D 
11. (22.53) F U L' B2 D2 B L2 R' F' D' U B F' U' R' B F2 U2 
12. 26.86 L2 R D L2 F D2 R2 D' L R' B' F2 D B2 F2 R' U R


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 29, 2015)

*Round One Hundred Thirteen Results*

*Round One Hundred Thirteen​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​



EDIT - round number changed from 114 to 113


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 29, 2015)

*Round 114 Scrambles*

*Round 114 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 1/4/2016​*
*Scrambles*
1. B' L2 F' R' B F U B' D L2 B' L U' R2 B2 L2 U B	
2. L' D B2 L D U2 B2 F' U' F2 L R D2 B U2 B' D' L	
3. F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F D	
4. U' B' L2 F D2 B F2 U2 B' F R' D F' D2 U' L2 F2 L	
5. U2 L2 R U' L2 U' L' B F' L' D' F' L' U L B2 F U	
6. U' F2 U B' F U B D' U B U F' R' F2 L' F' D B'	
7. F' L2 R U L R2 B' F2 U' R' F2 U2 B' U L R2 B2 F2	
8. B' F' U L2 U B2 L2 R2 U L2 R' D R F U2 B F' U	
9. L B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R F D' R U2 B D U L2 F U2	
10. B F L R' B2 U F L D' L' D U' F2 L2 R F2 R B2	
11. F D2 U2 L B' F U' L R2 U' F R F' D U2 B2 D' L'	
12. U R' U L' F2 U L R' F' L2 U' B F' D2 U' L' U2 F2


EDIT - round number changed from 115 to 114


----------



## muchacho (Dec 29, 2015)

Jason Green said:


> I waited late to get as much practice as I could because I'm not quite there, although this was pretty close.
> 
> *avg of 12: 25.21*


All that practice worked, well done! you'll have it next week!


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 29, 2015)

round 115 race to sub 30 (OH)

avg of 12
current: 40.41 (σ = 2.86)
best: 40.41 (σ = 2.86)

Average: 40.41 (σ = 2.86)
Mean: 40.35

Time List:
1. 43.65 R F' R2 U2 R' U F2 R U2 
2. 40.51 R' F' R U2 R U' F U R' 
3. 43.63 F2 R' U' R F2 R U' R' U' 
4. 46.90 F2 U2 R2 F U' R U2 F' U 
5. 38.88 U2 F2 R' F' U2 R F U R' 
6. 33.15 F U F2 U F' R' U F' R2 
7. 40.33 R U' F R2 U2 R' U' R U' 
8. 44.67 F R F' R2 F' U R F U' 
9. 37.58 R' F2 R' F U' F' U' R U' 
10. 36.40 U R' U2 R U' R2 U R2 F' 
11. 37.57 F' U' F' U2 F' U R F2 R2 
12. 40.90 R U R' F' R2 F R' F2 U2

i think this is PB ao12.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 29, 2015)

Round 115 (have I missed something? what happened to round 114?)
Race to sub 30-CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 34.7237*

Best Time: 28.343
Worst Time: 41.240
Current percentage of sub-30 solves in last 250: 3.6%

Individual Times:
1. 0:35.082 B' L2 F' R' B F U B' D L2 B' L U' R2 B2 L2 U B
2. 0:36.051 L' D B2 L D U2 B2 F' U' F2 L R D2 B U2 B' D' L
3. 0:28.731 F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F D (odd scramble I thought)
4. 0:35.346 U' B' L2 F D2 B F2 U2 B' F R' D F' D2 U' L2 F2 L (dropped cube during this solve)
5. 0:35.931 U2 L2 R U' L2 U' L' B F' L' D' F' L' U L B2 F U
6. 0:39.842 U' F2 U B' F U B D' U B U F' R' F2 L' F' D B'
7. 0:41.240 F' L2 R U L R2 B' F2 U' R' F2 U2 B' U L R2 B2 F2
8. 0:31.848 B' F' U L2 U B2 L2 R2 U L2 R' D R F U2 B F' U
9. 0:31.964 L B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R F D' R U2 B D U L2 F U2
10. 0:35.729 B F L R' B2 U F L D' L' D U' F2 L2 R F2 R B2
11. 0:28.343 F D2 U2 L B' F U' L R2 U' F R F' D U2 B2 D' L'
12. 0:36.713 U R' U L' F2 U L R' F' L2 U' B F' D2 U' L' U2 F2 

Thanks again for running this.


----------



## Fazza2602 (Dec 29, 2015)

Race to Sub 25 (CFOP) 
Round 115
Cube: GANS 356
Just joining now if that is ok
Ao12: 24.984
First Scramble: 23.378
Second Scramble: 25.786
Third Scramble: 23.937
Fourth Scramble: 26.863
Fifth Scramble:21.773
Sixth Scramble: 22.196
Seventh Scramble: 29.102
Eighth Scramble: 21.424
Ninth Scramble: 26.741
Tenth Scramble: 26.704
Eleventh Scramble: 26.615
Twelfth Scramble: 25.849

I got my PB Ao12 doing this, thanks so much for running this, I'm definitely going to be improving.
I also got my PB Ao5 with solves 5 - 9 and Ao5 of 23.570


----------



## CubePro (Dec 30, 2015)

Round 115-Race to sub-25
CFOP
OH
YJ Yulong

Mean: 36.75
Average: 36.44
Best time: 29.69
Median: 36.77
Worst time: 46.84
Standard deviation: 4.18

Best average of 5: 34.96
8-12 - (29.69) 33.28 37.31 34.29 (37.31)

Best average of 12: 36.44
1-12 - 37.24 34.52 33.68 (46.84) 36.29 40.12 40.39 (29.69) 33.28 37.31 34.29 37.31

1. 37.24 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 B2 D B' F U' B L' B L2 U' R' B
2. 34.52 B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U L2 D2 L2 D2 R D2 F' U2 L U F' L B2 U2
3. 33.68 L2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D F U2 R' L F U' F U' B D2 F
4. 46.84 U' R2 U B2 U B2 L2 B2 U' B2 D F D' L F2 D2 L D2 L F2 D' U
5. 36.29 F2 U R2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' B F' U B' F2 L D2 F2 D' R'
6. 40.12 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 U L' B2 R' D' R B R D2 F' L' U2
7. 40.39 U2 L2 U' F2 U L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 F D L D' R' U R2 D F L2
8. 29.69 D' F2 D L2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B' U B L2 B R' D2 R' F2 D' U'
9. 33.28 U F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 U' F' R' D U' B' F R' F' L B'
10. 37.31 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 U R2 U2 F L' B2 U2 L2 B R2 D U' R' D'
11. 34.29 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L F' L2 D L2 D2 B R' F2 U'
12. 37.31 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' R' F' R' B2 L B R U2 F U

Really wanted to get a sub-35 average but alright


----------



## KRAMIST (Dec 30, 2015)

Race to sub-30
Roux
TH
Crappy Stickerless

number of times: 12/12
best time: 24.55
worst time: 49.90

current avg5: 33.53 (σ = 5.85)
best avg5: 32.84 (σ = 5.33)

current avg12: 36.10 (σ = 5.65)
best avg12: 36.10 (σ = 5.65)

session avg: 36.10 (σ = 5.65)
session mean: 36.28
Average of 12: 36.10
1. 43.30 
2. 44.27 
3. 33.54 
4. 34.98 
5. (49.90) 
6. 28.87 
7. 34.94 
8. (24.55) 
9. 40.47 
10. 36.81 
11. 26.78 
12. 37.00 

i used the provided scrambles


----------



## LexTrew (Dec 30, 2015)

Round 115
Race to sub 30 - Roux

avg of 12: 24.48

1. 22.46
2. 23.67
3. 29.42
4. (21.28)
5. (34.06)
6. 23.01
7. 24.92
8. 22.23
9. 23.88
10. 30.24
11. 22.78
12. 22.15

Still getting 30+ times here and there. Time to race to sub25


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 30, 2015)

Avg = 25.41


00:24.46
00:24.37
00:29.87
00:25.88
00:28.51
00:25.62
00:20.77
00:24.76
00:27.87
00:17.14 PB DD
00:29.24
00:26.40

Got an OLL skip in one so that was nice


----------



## Joel2274 (Dec 31, 2015)

Round 115
Race to sub-25 l CFOP
Moyu Aolong v2

1. 25.70
2. 24. 13
3. 22.83
4. 24.422
5. 23.62
6. 23.31
7. 23.31
8. 21.75
9. 21.83
10. 23.42
11. 25.72
12. 28.95

*Ao12=23.869*
sub-25!!! 2 to go!!!


----------



## un5poiled (Jan 3, 2016)

*Round 115
Race to Sub 30 CFOP

Ao12: 31.06 (σ = 2.22)*


Time List:
1. 33.96 
2. 28.99 
3. 29.75 
4. 32.82 
5. 31.25 
6. 34.07 
7. 37.87 
8. 29.67 
9. 32.62 
10. 29.83 
11. 25.54 
12. 27.63


----------



## muchacho (Jan 3, 2016)

Round 114
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 28.92

28.16 32.24 34.46 31.22 28.64 26.06 33.22 28.68 24.78 21.78 (19.89) (49.60)

Non-sunny days screw my times.


----------



## trackdork (Jan 4, 2016)

Round 115
Race to sub-25

Rubik's cube - CFOP CN
Rubik's cube
Jan 4, 2016 8:04:52 AM - 8:34:21 AM

Mean: 25.30
Average: 24.90
Best time: 21.01
Median: 24.06
Worst time: 33.56
Standard deviation: 3.48

Best average of 5: 22.99
8-12 - 22.40 (27.14) 23.61 (21.01) 22.95

*Best average of 12: 24.90*
1-12 - 28.40 23.25 (33.56) 21.98 24.51 28.88 25.87 22.40 27.14 23.61 (21.01) 22.95


----------



## nevhirion (Jan 4, 2016)

Round 115
Race to Sub-30 (CFOP)
*Average = 47.70*

Individual Times
1. (30.32)
2. 37.61
3. 53.60
4. 50.56
5. 44.09
6. 45.26
7. (DNF)
8. 43.71
9. 43.00
10.1:43.01
11.54.04
12.1:02.51


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jan 4, 2016)

*Round 115*

Average 47.20
1) 38.81
2) 40.80
3) 37.90
4) 34.44
5) 47.09
6) 41.12
7) 42.44
8) 34.82
9) 34.75
10) 46.28
11) 29.47
12) 47.20


----------



## JanW (Jan 4, 2016)

*Round 115*, Race to sub-30

*Ao12: 32.87*

(36.62)
34.93
32.82
29.21
36.08
31.76
35.20
30.84
32.36
31.01
(26.88)
34.53


----------



## Kudz (Jan 4, 2016)

Brian I accully did squan last time r114. This time I am taking a break. Fix it please. Thanks I advance..


----------



## Joshuadalee (Jan 5, 2016)

*Round 115: Race to sub 25*

Average of 12: 28.73
1. 28.74
2. 25.10
3. 30.48
4. 33.45 (bad at the N perms)
5. 26.42
6. 26.83
7. 29.94
8. 33.63 (N perm again)
9. 26.65
10. 28.51
11. 26.79
12. 28.18
First time here, hoping to improve my time


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 5, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Fourteen Results*

*Round One Hundred Fourteen​*



Lex Trew graduates with Roux this week in the race to sub 30! Congratulations to everyone who participated!



Shaky Hands said:


> Round 115 (have I missed something? what happened to round 114?)



Yea that's my mistake. Last week was 114 and this coming week will be 115. 



Kudz said:


> Brian I accully did squan last time r114. This time I am taking a break. Fix it please. Thanks I advance..



Kudz you are on last week's chart for square 1 at the bottom. 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​



If you don't know 2 look PLL yet check out these new videos: 
[video]https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwEn-UFgPoji2d3BGH-wxWo3k2lFDQsiS[/video]


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 5, 2016)

*(The Real) Round 115 Scrambles*

*Round 115 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 1/11/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. B2 U' F' R' D U2 L R2 U2 L R2 B F L R2 F2 R U	
2. B' R2 B' F' D' B2 F' D2 R' B' F' U L' U F2 R D2 F2	
3. F2 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D L2 R' F2 L2 R' B D2 L B2 L R'	
4. R2 U L U R D2 U L2 R' F2 U2 R B2 D' R2 B L2 U'	
5. L R' D2 U2 F D' L R2 U F' R' B2 L R D2 U' R' B	
6. R D' U' R2 B2 L2 R B2 U L2 F D2 B' D B' U F U2	
7. D2 B D2 U' B' D L B2 L' F2 D' U' F2 R B F' D2 U2	
8. B' D' B2 F2 U B R D L' U2 L2 U' B2 D2 B F2 D2 R'	
9. F' R' B2 D F' D' U' L' B U B F2 L2 F' R' B D U'	
10. B2 D L' R' F' L R' D2 L2 R' B F' D B R' B' U' B'	
11. R U L' D L2 D F L D R' F2 D2 U L R U B' F'	
12. U F2 D' U' L U2 L' D L B F L2 R B U2 L2 D2 L2


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 5, 2016)

r115

race to sub 30 

OH

avg of 12
current: 41.37 (σ = 2.81)
best: 41.37 (σ = 2.81)

Average: 41.37 (σ = 2.81)
Mean: 41.32

Time List:
1. 41.38 R2 F2 R' F' U2 R F R2 F' 
2. 35.99 R2 U' R U' R' U F2 R2 U 
3. 43.63 U R2 F2 U F U2 R2 U' R' 
4. 45.79 F' R2 F2 R' F' U F U2 R 
5. 41.60 R F U' F U2 F' U' R2 U' 
6. 39.39 F U' R' U F' R' U' F' U2 
7. 51.63 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F U F U' 
8. 40.43 R F' U' F R2 F' U2 R U 
9. 40.19 U F2 U2 F' R' U' F' U F 
10. 40.64+ F U R2 U2 R' F U R U2 
11. 30.46 U' F' R2 F2 U R' F2 R F U2 
12. 44.66 F R' U2 R U' R2 U' F2 U'


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 5, 2016)

Joining this!
I'm doing Race to sub-25 OH
Avg: 26.93
25.29, 24.98, (18.66), 31.09, 27.67, 24.4, 22.64, 24.68, 28.45, (37.33), 33.05, 27.09



Spoiler: Scramble Spoiler



Third scamble is insane, I was done F2L in just over 5 seconds, but then completely failed LL.
F2L reconstruction
F2 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D L2 R' F2 L2 R' B D2 L B2 L R' 
y F U2 L2 U F2 //XXCross
L' U L //F2L-1
U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 //F2L
(the moves I did, but now how I executed them)


----------



## Fazza2602 (Jan 5, 2016)

(The Real) Round 115
CFOP
Cong's Design Meiying
Race to Sub-25
Average Of 12: 26.266

1st Scramble: 24.014
2nd Scramble: 27.280
3rd Scramble: 28.457
4th Scramble: 26.356
5th Scramble: 32.066 (F2L was SOOOO slow on this solve)
6th Scramble: 28.295
7th Scramble: 25.250
8th Scramble: 24.545
9th Scramble: 21.980
10th Scramble: 31.695
11th Scramble: 21.345
12th Scramble: 24.790

Not my best Ao12. working on look ahead.


----------



## SlowSari (Jan 5, 2016)

Round 115 - Race to Sub-25
3x3 CFOP

Avg of 12: 26.812

Time List:
1. 24.418 B2 U' F' R' D U2 L R2 U2 L R2 B F L R2 F2 R U 
2. 21.742 B' R2 B' F' D' B2 F' D2 R' B' F' U L' U F2 R D2 F2 
3. (20.940) F2 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D L2 R' F2 L2 R' B D2 L B2 L R' 
4. 30.385 R2 U L U R D2 U L2 R' F2 U2 R B2 D' R2 B L2 U' 
5. 27.186 L R' D2 U2 F D' L R2 U F' R' B2 L R D2 U' R' B 
6. 24.489 R D' U' R2 B2 L2 R B2 U L2 F D2 B' D B' U F U2 
7. 24.559 D2 B D2 U' B' D L B2 L' F2 D' U' F2 R B F' D2 U2 
8. 23.418 B' D' B2 F2 U B R D L' U2 L2 U' B2 D2 B F2 D2 R' 
9. 29.355 F' R' B2 D F' D' U' L' B U B F2 L2 F' R' B D U' 
10. (32.472) B2 D L' R' F' L R' D2 L2 R' B F' D B R' B' U' B' 
11. 31.687 R U L' D L2 D F L D R' F2 D2 U L R U B' F' 
12. 30.885 U F2 D' U' L U2 L' D L B F L2 R B U2 L2 D2 L2


----------



## Pieman1911 (Jan 6, 2016)

Round 115
3x3 OH using CFOP on an Aolong GT

Avg of 12: 34.84

32.58, 31.01, 40.07, (29.61), 31.90, (42.10), 38.28, 33.76, 34.63, 33.92, 36.03, 36.21
Not that bad for OH


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 6, 2016)

Round 115 (the real one)
Race to sub 30-CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 34.1455* (last week: 34.7237)

Best Time: 29.123
Worst Time: 39.203
Current percentage of sub-30 solves in last 250: 8.8% (last week: 3.6%)

Individual Times:
1. 0:39.203 B2 U' F' R' D U2 L R2 U2 L R2 B F L R2 F2 R U
2. 0:37.493 B' R2 B' F' D' B2 F' D2 R' B' F' U L' U F2 R D2 F2
3. 0:34.755 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D L2 R' F2 L2 R' B D2 L B2 L R'
4. 0:29.123 R2 U L U R D2 U L2 R' F2 U2 R B2 D' R2 B L2 U'
5. 0:34.492 L R' D2 U2 F D' L R2 U F' R' B2 L R D2 U' R' B
6. 0:32.616 R D' U' R2 B2 L2 R B2 U L2 F D2 B' D B' U F U2
7. 0:35.392 D2 B D2 U' B' D L B2 L' F2 D' U' F2 R B F' D2 U2
8. 0:33.890 B' D' B2 F2 U B R D L' U2 L2 U' B2 D2 B F2 D2 R'
9. 0:33.947 F' R' B2 D F' D' U' L' B U B F2 L2 F' R' B D U'
10. 0:33.354 B2 D L' R' F' L R' D2 L2 R' B F' D B R' B' U' B'
11. 0:33.449 R U L' D L2 D F L D R' F2 D2 U L R U B' F'
12. 0:32.067 U F2 D' U' L U2 L' D L B F L2 R B U2 L2 D2 L2 

I made a slight improvement and it was overall more consistent than last week. Will take any encouragement I can give myself. 

Cheers.


----------



## trackdork (Jan 6, 2016)

Race to sub 25
Round 115
CFOP CN

It's amazing what the pressure of even pretend-competition does to my average. Smack in the middle of a PR ~25.xx AO100 I decide I'm "warmed up and ready" for this. Fail.

Jan 6, 2016 12:58:43 PM - 1:11:10 PM

Mean: 26.53
Average: 26.61
Best time: 21.23
Median: 26.76
Worst time: 31.13
Standard deviation: 3.06

*Best average of 12: 26.61*
1-12 - (31.13) 27.83 24.34 24.20 31.04 (21.23) 25.79 23.32 23.99 29.49 27.72 28.33


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 7, 2016)

Round 115 
CFOP Moyu Aolong v2
Race to sub-25

*avg of 12: 26.024*

Time List:
1. 24.881 B2 U' F' R' D U2 L R2 U2 L R2 B F L R2 F2 R U 
2. 27.652 B' R2 B' F' D' B2 F' D2 R' B' F' U L' U F2 R D2 F2 
3. (21.654) F2 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D L2 R' F2 L2 R' B D2 L B2 L R' 
4. 25.991 R2 U L U R D2 U L2 R' F2 U2 R B2 D' R2 B L2 U' 
5. 28.175 L R' D2 U2 F D' L R2 U F' R' B2 L R D2 U' R' B 
6. (DNF(7.084)) R D' U' R2 B2 L2 R B2 U L2 F D2 B' D B' U F U2 
7. 26.573 D2 B D2 U' B' D L B2 L' F2 D' U' F2 R B F' D2 U2 
8. 23.136 B' D' B2 F2 U B R D L' U2 L2 U' B2 D2 B F2 D2 R' 
9. 23.067 F' R' B2 D F' D' U' L' B U B F2 L2 F' R' B D U' 
10. 26.132 B2 D L' R' F' L R' D2 L2 R' B F' D B R' B' U' B' 
11. 32.035 R U L' D L2 D F L D R' F2 D2 U L R U B' F' 
12. 22.600 U F2 D' U' L U2 L' D L B F L2 R B U2 L2 D2 L2

There goes my sub 25


----------



## Renox (Jan 7, 2016)

Round 115 - Race to Sub-25
3x3 CFOP

Avg of 12: 25.11 ( so close  )
12:	00:26.60	
11:	00:31.42	
10:	00:22.26	
9:	00:20.49	
8:	00:20.59	
7:	00:27.22	
6:	00:27.64	
5:	00:21.50	
4:	00:26.58	
3:	00:24.97	
2:	00:27.86 
1:	00:24.23


----------



## muchacho (Jan 7, 2016)

Round 115
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 25.88

24.63 28.46 (20.90) 24.46 (41.38) 26.50 30.40 27.09 22.43 26.58 23.15 25.06

Too good, I'm still usually averaging 27-28 seconds.


----------



## Kudz (Jan 7, 2016)

Brian I meant that I took part in 113 round of race and this is not included there. (Anywhere)


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jan 8, 2016)

Mann.... I'm getting slower'


00:29.56
00:26.84
00:28.82
00:22.73
00:22.93
00:25.47
00:25.86
00:31.33
00:25.44
00:31.69
00:28.40
00:26.89

Avg = 27.17


----------



## Yocubi (Jan 9, 2016)

Round 115- Road to Sub 30
3x3 CFOP 

Avg of 12: 29.06
1. 29.57
2. 29.11
3. 27.09
4. 26.88
5. 28.09
6. 34.99
7. 31.07
8. 24.55
9. 31.35
10. 29.62
11. 29.56
12. 28.26


----------



## LexTrew (Jan 9, 2016)

I think I was the one supposed to graduate last week 

Round 115
Race to sub 25 - Roux

avg of 12: 23.38

1. 19.46
2. 22.94
3. (28.13) This scramble was SO GOOD, why did I have to screw up my SB  
4. (18.18)
5. 20.66
6. 26.67
7. 25.87
8. 24.19
9. 21.28
10. 24.14
11. 26.41
12. 22.22


----------



## PJKCuber (Jan 9, 2016)

Race to sub 30 OH
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-9
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 24.99
worst: 43.70

mean of 3
current: 29.50 (σ = 4.03)
best: 29.50 (σ = 4.03)

avg of 5
current: 29.87 (σ = 3.40)
best: 29.87 (σ = 3.40)

avg of 12
current: 31.35 (σ = 3.40)
best: 31.35 (σ = 3.40)

*Average: 31.35* (σ = 3.40)
Mean: 31.85

Time List:
1. 30.71 B2 U' F' R' D U2 L R2 U2 L R2 B F L R2 F2 R U 
2. 35.43 B' R2 B' F' D' B2 F' D2 R' B' F' U L' U F2 R D2 F2 
3. 37.48 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D L2 R' F2 L2 R' B D2 L B2 L R' 
4. 29.99 R2 U L U R D2 U L2 R' F2 U2 R B2 D' R2 B L2 U' 
5. 32.91 L R' D2 U2 F D' L R2 U F' R' B2 L R D2 U' R' B 
6. 29.52 R D' U' R2 B2 L2 R B2 U L2 F D2 B' D B' U F U2 
7. 27.85 D2 B D2 U' B' D L B2 L' F2 D' U' F2 R B F' D2 U2 
8. 43.70 B' D' B2 F2 U B R D L' U2 L2 U' B2 D2 B F2 D2 R' 
9. 26.10 F' R' B2 D F' D' U' L' B U B F2 L2 F' R' B D U' 
10. 32.72 B2 D L' R' F' L R' D2 L2 R' B F' D B R' B' U' B' 
11. 30.80 R U L' D L2 D F L D R' F2 D2 U L R U B' F' 
12. 24.99 U F2 D' U' L U2 L' D L B F L2 R B U2 L2 D2 L2


----------



## un5poiled (Jan 9, 2016)

*Round 115 
Race to Sub 30 CFOP

Ao12: 32.17 (σ = 7.49)*


1. 24.48 
2. 29.31 
3. 26.09 
4. 51.27 
5. 24.71 
6. 27.15 
7. 32.65 
8. DNF 
9. 34.93 
10. 33.75 
11. 31.43
12. 30.37



trackdork said:


> It's amazing what the pressure of even pretend-competition does to my average. Smack in the middle of a PR ~25.xx AO100 I decide I'm "warmed up and ready" for this. Fail.



Oh man, you're not wrong. That was an emotional rollercoaster! I had a great start. Then a complete OLL balls up for the 51.27 - but still on track. Then that damned DNF shook my very soul - just as I was beginning to believe.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jan 10, 2016)

*Round 115*

Average 39.93
1) 41.36
2) 41.32
3) 31.20
4) 41.52
5) 34.89
6) 44.41
7) 41.97
8) 41.97
9) 43.28
10) 39.95
11) 37.83
12) 32.76


----------



## nevhirion (Jan 11, 2016)

Round 115
Race to Sub-30 (CFOP)
*Average = 45.61*

Individual Times
1. 47.21
2. 40.81
3. 50.97
4. 40.43
5. 46.26
6. 48.07
7. 47.72
8. (53.16)
9. (35.64)
10.50.26
11.41.54
12.40.85


----------



## Kudz (Jan 11, 2016)

Sub 25

*Ao12 current: 23.56 (σ = 2.98)*
Sub-15 single=second best. I will work on OH... later


Spoiler: Times&stats



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-11
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 14.51
worst: 28.29

mean of 3
current: 23.67 (σ = 1.01)
best: 19.77 (σ = 4.98)

avg of 5
current: 22.34 (σ = 1.85)
best: 22.34 (σ = 1.85)

avg of 12
current: 23.56 (σ = 2.98)
best: 23.56 (σ = 2.98)

Average: 23.56 (σ = 2.98)
Mean: 23.20

Time List:
1. 23.79 
2. 27.50 
3. 18.05 
4. 21.77 
5. 26.03 
6. 28.29 
7. 27.09 
8. 20.40 
9. 14.51 
10. 24.41 
11. 22.52 
12. 24.10


----------



## Kudz (Jan 11, 2016)

Sub-30

*current: 29.27 (σ = 6.31)*
Nice singles, kinda lock up on 17, still nice. I worked a bit on squan :>


Spoiler: Times&stats



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-11
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 17.66
worst: 41.79

mean of 3
current: 30.03 (σ = 12.08)
best: 22.91 (σ = 6.83)

avg of 5
current: 24.62 (σ = 5.34)
best: 24.45 (σ = 5.06)

avg of 12
current: 29.27 (σ = 6.31)
best: 29.27 (σ = 6.31)

Average: 29.27 (σ = 6.31)
Mean: 29.34

Time List:
1. 22.42 
2. 40.46 
3. 30.66 
4. 36.76 
5. 30.83 
6. 27.56 
7. 30.14 
8. 22.80 
9. 20.42 
10. 30.64 
11. 17.66 
12. 41.79


----------



## Calamity Strike (Jan 11, 2016)

This is my first time doing this so i hope I'm not too late.
Round 115 
race to sub-30
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 37.19

1: 41.80
2: 34.64
3: 30.32
4: 37.12
5: 36.42
6: 36.77
7: 37.90
8: 35.61
9: 36.68
10: 39.87 
11:35.22
12: 41.71


----------



## Jason Green (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm just sitting out until this cellulitis on my arm heals. I thought about trying today, but I'm pretty rusty at the moment so I do not think I'd be close to sub 25.


----------



## Jason Green (Jan 12, 2016)

Round 115 - Race to sub 25

Method CFOP

Oh, what the heck, there's no penalty for trying, plus I can blame the fact that I've been laid up for a couple weeks.  I didn't even do any warm up like normal, maybe I would've made it after all!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-11
*avg of 12: 25.96*

Time List:
1. 27.33 B2 U' F' R' D U2 L R2 U2 L R2 B F L R2 F2 R U 
2. 27.36 B' R2 B' F' D' B2 F' D2 R' B' F' U L' U F2 R D2 F2 
3. 24.89 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D L2 R' F2 L2 R' B D2 L B2 L R' 
4. 25.59 R2 U L U R D2 U L2 R' F2 U2 R B2 D' R2 B L2 U' 
5. 26.08 L R' D2 U2 F D' L R2 U F' R' B2 L R D2 U' R' B 
6. 25.51 R D' U' R2 B2 L2 R B2 U L2 F D2 B' D B' U F U2 
7. (28.43) D2 B D2 U' B' D L B2 L' F2 D' U' F2 R B F' D2 U2 
8. (22.65) B' D' B2 F2 U B R D L' U2 L2 U' B2 D2 B F2 D2 R' 
9. 27.53 F' R' B2 D F' D' U' L' B U B F2 L2 F' R' B D U' 
10. 22.85 B2 D L' R' F' L R' D2 L2 R' B F' D B R' B' U' B' 
11. 27.59 R U L' D L2 D F L D R' F2 D2 U L R U B' F' 
12. 24.91 U F2 D' U' L U2 L' D L B F L2 R B U2 L2 D2 L2


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 12, 2016)

*(The Real) Round One Hundred Fifteen Restults*

*Round One Hundred Fifteen​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!



Kudz said:


> Brian I meant that I took part in 113 round of race and this is not included there. (Anywhere)



Round 113 results have you in 9th place in the race to sub 30 and in 2nd place in the race to sub 25. Those were the only entries I saw from you. 



LexTrew said:


> I think I was the one supposed to graduate last week



Fixed... and congratulations to the first grad of the new year! 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 12, 2016)

*Round 116 Scrambles*

*Round 116 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 1/18/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. B F D U R2 D' B F' L2 B F L2 B2 F' L2 R U L2	
2. R D U' L R D2 F U' L2 F' L B2 D' U2 L2 B R' U2	
3. R' D' B' D2 U2 R2 U' R' B D' B2 L U' R' D2 R F2 U'	
4. B' F D U F2 U' B D2 B L2 D' U2 F U' R U F' R	
5. D' L' D' U2 F' U' B' F2 D R U2 F D2 U F' D' U' F2	
6. F2 L2 D2 U B2 D2 B U2 B' F D' U B' F L2 D2 U2 F	
7. F2 L D2 B' D2 R' F' L' D2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 U R' F2	
8. B D' F' D2 F2 D2 L R F2 D2 B2 D R' F2 R B' L' U2	
9. B2 F' L2 D U2 L U B2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U L	
10. L2 B2 R' D R' U' B D' L R' D' U L D2 L' R U' F'	
11. R B D U2 R' U2 R' B F' U B' U F2 D U' L R B	
12. L' F U B2 L' B' F D F' D2 F' D L2 D U2 R2 F L2


----------



## Kudz (Jan 12, 2016)

Okey Brian, it is still not fixed, but it wasn't sub 30 so whatever.
This round I did squan sub 30 avg. I think as you did before, you just read one post of mine.
This is post from now
The other one
That sub 30 avg on squan is important for me.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 12, 2016)

Can I compete at the same time in the race to sub-25 and race to sub-20? I have been failing to graduate from RTS20 (last time with a 20.02 in what would have been my 3rd sub-20 in a row ) for like 6 weeks and I thought I might try here as well, with less pressure, as sub-25 should be reachable 95% of the time for me.

Just in case the reply is affirmative, here is my submission for Round 116 - Race to Sub-25

Cube: YJ Chilong
Method: CFOP, two hands, dual color neutral (white / yellow)
And, as expected, without the pressure of the sub-20 race... I got a sub-20 Ao12, even if not by much (that DNF!).

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-12
avg of 12: *19.93*

Time List:
1. 19.91 B F D U R2 D' B F' L2 B F L2 B2 F' L2 R U L2 
2. 18.73 R D U' L R D2 F U' L2 F' L B2 D' U2 L2 B R' U2 
3. 17.15 R' D' B' D2 U2 R2 U' R' B D' B2 L U' R' D2 R F2 U' 
4. 19.97 B' F D U F2 U' B D2 B L2 D' U2 F U' R U F' R 
5. 22.41 D' L' D' U2 F' U' B' F2 D R U2 F D2 U F' D' U' F2 
6. 21.77 F2 L2 D2 U B2 D2 B U2 B' F D' U B' F L2 D2 U2 F 
7. 21.89 F2 L D2 B' D2 R' F' L' D2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 U R' F2 
8. 18.78 B D' F' D2 F2 D2 L R F2 D2 B2 D R' F2 R B' L' U2 
9. 20.40 B2 F' L2 D U2 L U B2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U L 
10. (DNF(19.61)) L2 B2 R' D R' U' B D' L R' D' U L D2 L' R U' F' 
11. (16.40) R B D U2 R' U2 R' B F' U B' U F2 D U' L R B 
12. 18.33 L' F U B2 L' B' F D F' D2 F' D L2 D U2 R2 F L2


----------



## trackdork (Jan 12, 2016)

Round 115
Race to sub-25 
CFOP CN

Naiiiiled it! :tu
A couple of (sort of accidental) OLL skips in there. Is it just me or did the yellow/white crosses seem like... "throw-me-off" easy? If I see too many premade blocks or an easy cross I tend to get distracted. Maybe I have to Petrus for awhile or something.

Rubik's cube
Jan 12, 2016 11:01:16 AM - 11:10:45 AM

Mean: 23.74
Average: 23.44
Best time: 20.27
Median: 23.00
Worst time: 30.17
Standard deviation: 2.78

*Best average of 12: 23.44*
1-12 - 27.27 26.42 (20.27) 22.77 22.74 21.09 24.03 20.67 (30.17) 22.78 23.43 23.22

1. 27.27 B F D U R2 D' B F' L2 B F L2 B2 F' L2 R U L2
2. 26.42 R D U' L R D2 F U' L2 F' L B2 D' U2 L2 B R' U2
3. 20.27 R' D' B' D2 U2 R2 U' R' B D' B2 L U' R' D2 R F2 U'
4. 22.77 B' F D U F2 U' B D2 B L2 D' U2 F U' R U F' R
5. 22.74 D' L' D' U2 F' U' B' F2 D R U2 F D2 U F' D' U' F2
6. 21.09 F2 L2 D2 U B2 D2 B U2 B' F D' U B' F L2 D2 U2 F
7. 24.03 F2 L D2 B' D2 R' F' L' D2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 U R' F2
8. 20.67 B D' F' D2 F2 D2 L R F2 D2 B2 D R' F2 R B' L' U2
9. 30.17 B2 F' L2 D U2 L U B2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U L
10. 22.78 L2 B2 R' D R' U' B D' L R' D' U L D2 L' R U' F'
11. 23.43 R B D U2 R' U2 R' B F' U B' U F2 D U' L R B
12. 23.22 L' F U B2 L' B' F D F' D2 F' D L2 D U2 R2 F L2


----------



## Yocubi (Jan 13, 2016)

Round 116 
Race to Sub 25
CFOP two hands
Avg of 12: 26.40

1. 25.23	
2. 31.90	
3. 23.07	
4. 26.45	
5. 30.70	
6. 22.61	
7. 31.01	
8. 27.71
9. 23.77
10. 22.58
11. 28.84
12. 22.92


----------



## SlowSari (Jan 13, 2016)

Round 116 - Race to Sub-25
3x3 CFOP

Avg of 12: 23.544

Time List:
1. 23.279 B F D U R2 D' B F' L2 B F L2 B2 F' L2 R U L2 
2. 25.455 R D U' L R D2 F U' L2 F' L B2 D' U2 L2 B R' U2 
3. 23.542 R' D' B' D2 U2 R2 U' R' B D' B2 L U' R' D2 R F2 U' 
4. 25.998 B' F D U F2 U' B D2 B L2 D' U2 F U' R U F' R 
5. 23.736 D' L' D' U2 F' U' B' F2 D R U2 F D2 U F' D' U' F2 
6. (20.481) F2 L2 D2 U B2 D2 B U2 B' F D' U B' F L2 D2 U2 F 
7. 21.287 F2 L D2 B' D2 R' F' L' D2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 U R' F2 
8. 22.782 B D' F' D2 F2 D2 L R F2 D2 B2 D R' F2 R B' L' U2 
9. 21.879 B2 F' L2 D U2 L U B2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U L 
10. (26.629) L2 B2 R' D R' U' B D' L R' D' U L D2 L' R U' F' 
11. 23.799 R B D U2 R' U2 R' B F' U B' U F2 D U' L R B 
12. 23.686 L' F U B2 L' B' F D F' D2 F' D L2 D U2 R2 F L2

Really happy with this average! Been improving quickly in the past few days.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 13, 2016)

Round 116 Race to sub 25 OH
Avg: 26.59
Not too happy with that
1. 28.28
2. 29.67
3. 22.4
4. 27.86
5. 25.96
6. 27.16
7. (34.12)
8. 27.39
9. 24.44
10. 28.02
11. 24.72
12. (20.31)


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 13, 2016)

what fail.... 
r116
race to sub 30

OH

avg of 12
current: 46.00 (σ = 3.79)
best: 46.00 (σ = 3.79)

Average: 46.00 (σ = 3.79)
Mean: 45.13

Time List:
1. 44.11 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, -3)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(6, 0) 
2. 44.69 (-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -1) 
3. DNF(46.32) (-3, -4)/(1, 1)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(1, -4)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, -4)/ 
4. 52.11 (-5, 0)/(-3, 3)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -2)/(-5, 0)/(5, 0) 
5. 47.81 (4, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -4)/(6, -3)/(-2, -2)/(2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
6. 36.49 (0, -4)/(3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(1, -2)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4) 
7. 42.93+ (1, 0)/(2, -1)/(-5, 1)/(2, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0) 
8. 49.46 (-3, 2)/(1, -5)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4)/(-5, 0) 
9. 38.61 (3, 2)/(-5, 1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
10. 45.49 (-5, 3)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(0, -1)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/ 
11. 48.66 (-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-5, 0) 
12. 46.10 (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(2, -1)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 13, 2016)

Round 116
Race to sub 30-CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 33.532* (last week: 34.1455)

Best Time: 27.66
Worst Time: 57.80 (screwed up V-Perm)
Current percentage of sub-30 solves in last 250: 10.0 % (last week: 8.8%)

1. 36.06 B F D U R2 D' B F' L2 B F L2 B2 F' L2 R U L2
2. 37.41 R D U' L R D2 F U' L2 F' L B2 D' U2 L2 B R' U2
3. 34.75 R' D' B' D2 U2 R2 U' R' B D' B2 L U' R' D2 R F2 U'
4. 28.00 B' F D U F2 U' B D2 B L2 D' U2 F U' R U F' R
5. 38.08 D' L' D' U2 F' U' B' F2 D R U2 F D2 U F' D' U' F2
6. 31.45 F2 L2 D2 U B2 D2 B U2 B' F D' U B' F L2 D2 U2 F
7. 57.80 F2 L D2 B' D2 R' F' L' D2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 U R' F2
8. 28.70 B D' F' D2 F2 D2 L R F2 D2 B2 D R' F2 R B' L' U2
9. 27.66 B2 F' L2 D U2 L U B2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U L
10. 37.74 L2 B2 R' D R' U' B D' L R' D' U L D2 L' R U' F'
11. 29.09 R B D U2 R' U2 R' B F' U B' U F2 D U' L R B
12. 34.04 L' F U B2 L' B' F D F' D2 F' D L2 D U2 R2 F L2 

Quite happy to get 4xsub-30 times in this run. Only learned Gd-Perm this week. Will suss out the N-Perms to finish full PLL then try to improve my F2L a bit.

Cheers.


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 14, 2016)

trackdork said:


> Round 115
> Race to sub-25
> CFOP CN
> 
> ...



Dang dude. If you can get sub-25 averages with the original rubik's cube, you should consider buying a better one. Your times might even go sub-20


----------



## muchacho (Jan 15, 2016)

Round 116
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 26.90

28.08 28.75 28.74 29.07 23.27 (21.35) 29.32 27.16 24.08 24.01 (DNF) 26.57


----------



## Calamity Strike (Jan 15, 2016)

Round 116
Race to sub-30
Method: CFOP

Average: 38.88

1.36.38
2. 38.29
3. 43.57 (timer wouldn't stop :/)
4. 35.73
5. 36.50
6. 46.23 (Just plain horrible)
7. 44.06
8. 33.12 (would've been sub-30 but i got a G-perm :/)
9. 24.92 (first sub-30 ever! Don't now how it happened though)
10. 41.36
11. 38.01
21. 41.74


----------



## un5poiled (Jan 16, 2016)

*Round 116
Race to Sub 30 CFOP

Ao12: 30.43 (σ = 3.72)*

1. 23.98 
2. 27.92 
3. 26.38 
4. 25.83 
5. 1:14.17 
6. 26.91 
7. 36.96 
8. 32.49 
9. 30.51 
10. 30.11 
11. 34.28 
12. 32.96 

So, so close. Yet so far. *sniff*


----------



## Fazza2602 (Jan 17, 2016)

Round 116
CFOP: Race to Sub 25
GANS 356

Average of 12: 22.408 

1st: 18.01
2nd: 23.58
3rd: 22.53
4th: 21.76
5th: 25.55
6th: 23.11
7th: 23.58
8th: 22.24
9th: 25.42
10th: 21.83
11th: 19.60
12th: 20.43

Woo hoo! This is one of my better averages but to be honest this is what ive regularly been averaging anyway, my look ahead is getting much better.
thx again for running this.


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Round 116-Race to sub-25
CFOP
Moyu Aolong v2*

*Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-16
Avg of 12: 23.564
*
Time List:
1. 18.676 B F D U R2 D' B F' L2 B F L2 B2 F' L2 R U L2 
2. 24.944 R D U' L R D2 F U' L2 F' L B2 D' U2 L2 B R' U2 
3. 22.822 R' D' B' D2 U2 R2 U' R' B D' B2 L U' R' D2 R F2 U' 
4. 27.237 B' F D U F2 U' B D2 B L2 D' U2 F U' R U F' R 
5. 24.682 D' L' D' U2 F' U' B' F2 D R U2 F D2 U F' D' U' F2 
6. (17.737) F2 L2 D2 U B2 D2 B U2 B' F D' U B' F L2 D2 U2 F 
7. 21.906 F2 L D2 B' D2 R' F' L' D2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 U R' F2 
8. 23.635 B D' F' D2 F2 D2 L R F2 D2 B2 D R' F2 R B' L' U2 
9. 28.108 B2 F' L2 D U2 L U B2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U L 
10. 21.011 L2 B2 R' D R' U' B D' L R' D' U L D2 L' R U' F' 
11. 22.619 R B D U2 R' U2 R' B F' U B' U F2 D U' L R B 
12. (28.701) L' F U B2 L' B' F D F' D2 F' D L2 D U2 R2 F L2

PB's, sub-20 solves, sub-25 avg, OH MY!! \('O')/

By the way Fazza2602, how good is that GANS of yours?


----------



## Fazza2602 (Jan 17, 2016)

its pretty damn good, joel.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jan 17, 2016)

00:27.51
00:24.27
00:29.37
00:30.58
00:27.73
00:25.52
00:19.00
00:23.11
00:30.29
00:25.21
00:27.00
00:24.91
AVG = 26.49... still slow


----------



## Zaffa1234 (Jan 17, 2016)

Round 116
CFOP race to sub 25:
Aolong GT

Ao12: 21.638

1:26.091
2:20.643
3:18.726
4:28.712
5:24.872
6:18.12
7:16.310
8:17.530
9:20.381
10:24.287
11:22.821
12:22.913

Pretty decent average for me.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 17, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> 00:27.51
> 00:24.27
> 00:29.37
> 00:30.58
> ...



are you racing OH?


----------



## Zaffa1234 (Jan 17, 2016)

No I'm not racing OH. I'am racing 2 handed


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 17, 2016)

Zaffa1234 said:


> No I'm not racing OH. I'am racing 2 handed



He was talking to Moyu FTW.


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 17, 2016)

Cool. I might have to get me one. I had a hard time deciding between that and my Aolong v2 but I'm getting into multiBld now so I need another cube anyway.


----------



## Renox (Jan 17, 2016)

Round 116
CFOP Race to sub-25
Unknown, bad cube
Average: 24.74
1 : 22.74
2 : 28.82
3 : 28.98
4 : 26.23
5 : 22.53
6 : 18.24
7 : 25.61
8 : 22.01
9 : 27.44
10 : 25.21
11 : 22.71
12 : 24.41


----------



## Jason Green (Jan 18, 2016)

Round 116 - Race to sub 25

Method CFOP

Yay! No looking back! (I hope) 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-17
*avg of 12: 24.21*

Time List:
1. (28.45) B F D U R2 D' B F' L2 B F L2 B2 F' L2 R U L2 
2. 22.84 R D U' L R D2 F U' L2 F' L B2 D' U2 L2 B R' U2 
3. 26.48 R' D' B' D2 U2 R2 U' R' B D' B2 L U' R' D2 R F2 U' 
4. 22.63 B' F D U F2 U' B D2 B L2 D' U2 F U' R U F' R 
5. 24.51 D' L' D' U2 F' U' B' F2 D R U2 F D2 U F' D' U' F2 
6. 22.49 F2 L2 D2 U B2 D2 B U2 B' F D' U B' F L2 D2 U2 F 
7. 24.31 F2 L D2 B' D2 R' F' L' D2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 U R' F2 
8. 23.02 B D' F' D2 F2 D2 L R F2 D2 B2 D R' F2 R B' L' U2 
9. (20.22) B2 F' L2 D U2 L U B2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U L 
10. 26.24 L2 B2 R' D R' U' B D' L R' D' U L D2 L' R U' F' 
11. 26.43 R B D U2 R' U2 R' B F' U B' U F2 D U' L R B 
12. 23.15 L' F U B2 L' B' F D F' D2 F' D L2 D U2 R2 F L2


----------



## mafergut (Jan 18, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Round 116 - Race to sub 25
> 
> Method CFOP
> 
> Yay! No looking back! (I hope)



Congrats, Jason! Are you graduating soon?


----------



## Jason Green (Jan 18, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Congrats, Jason! Are you graduating soon?


Well... Hopefully in two more rounds.  This was my first success so we'll see.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jan 18, 2016)

*Round 116*

Average 37.98
39.64
37.81
35.80
40.70
37.84
39.36
36.91
42.40
39.79
33.52
34.85
37.09


----------



## nevhirion (Jan 18, 2016)

Round 116
Race to Sub-30 (CFOP)
*Average = 41.76*

Individual Times
1. 38.26
2. 42.59
3. 32.58
4. 39.59
5. 53.59
6. 37.28
7. 43.65
8. 42.67
9. 45.74
10.46.88
11.39.07
12.41.91


----------



## muchacho (Jan 19, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> avg of 12: 24.21


Well done, I can't catch you!


----------



## Jason Green (Jan 19, 2016)

muchacho said:


> Well done, I can't catch you!


Thanks, you never know.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 19, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Sixteen Results*

*Round One Hundred Sixteen​*



No graduates this week! Congratulations to everyone who participated!



Kudz said:


> Okey Brian, it is still not fixed, but it wasn't sub 30 so whatever.


Put the method and round at the top with which race and your average and hopefully that will help. Although you did not submit any average(s) for round 116, I put you in the chart anyway this time.



mafergut said:


> Can I compete at the same time in the race to sub-25 and race to sub-20?


Yes. Welcome to the race! 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​



Help


Spoiler



Cross videos

2 look PLL videos



EDIT fixed sub 25 chart -thx Jason


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 19, 2016)

*Round 117 Scrambles*

*Round 117 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 1/25/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. D2 B U R2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D R' U' L' R' U' R2 F2 R' F'	
2. L F' L2 R2 B L2 R2 D' U' L R2 B F' U' R2 B2 U' L	
3. D' U B R' F' L2 D R B2 F2 U' F' D B R' B F U'	
4. F L' R' B2 R' B2 F L' B U B' D U L' B' D F U2	
5. D R U' F R' F2 D2 R D2 L2 R D2 B F2 D' B2 F R2	
6. F2 D' L2 R2 F L' D2 L' U L D2 F' R D' B' L U B2	
7. B2 F2 L2 R D' U' L' D2 U' L F' R2 D' L' R U F R	
8. D2 U2 L R' D' B' F2 D L' R2 U B D F2 D' U F' D	
9. L2 B' F2 U L' F' U R2 D' L' U F D U2 F L R2 D	
10. B F' L2 F L2 F D2 L' R U L U2 B' F D R' B' D'	
11. B2 F' L' F' D' B F U' L' B2 L' R' D2 L2 R' B' L2 F2	
12. L' B' D U' L2 B2 F' R' D' L' B2 F2 D2 U B' F' U' L


----------



## Jason Green (Jan 20, 2016)

Brian Kremer said:


> *Round One Hundred Sixteen​*http://briankremer.com/assets/trophy.jpg​
> No graduates this week! Congratulations to everyone who participated!
> 
> 
> ...


I think the sub 25 image is the same as the sub 30 right now.


----------



## muchacho (Jan 20, 2016)

Round 117
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 26.23

27.31 21.57 26.41 29.76 24.82 34.65 (20.13) 26.35 27.26 29.30 21.32 28.17


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 20, 2016)

Round 117
Race to sub 30-CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 30.722* (last week: 33.532)

Best Time: 27.76
Worst Time: 1:13.23 (screwed up Rb-Perm)
Current percentage of sub-30 solves in last 250: 12.4 % (last week: 10.0%)


1. 31.22 D2 B U R2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D R' U' L' R' U' R2 F2 R' F'
2. 27.82 L F' L2 R2 B L2 R2 D' U' L R2 B F' U' R2 B2 U' L
3. 1:13.23 D' U B R' F' L2 D R B2 F2 U' F' D B R' B F U' 
4. 28.69 F L' R' B2 R' B2 F L' B U B' D U L' B' D F U2
5. 30.57 D R U' F R' F2 D2 R D2 L2 R D2 B F2 D' B2 F R2
6. 34.67 F2 D' L2 R2 F L' D2 L' U L D2 F' R D' B' L U B2
7. 29.50 B2 F2 L2 R D' U' L' D2 U' L F' R2 D' L' R U F R
8. 29.72 D2 U2 L R' D' B' F2 D L' R2 U B D F2 D' U F' D
9. 27.79 L2 B' F2 U L' F' U R2 D' L' U F D U2 F L R2 D
10. 31.02 B F' L2 F L2 F D2 L' R U L U2 B' F D R' B' D'
*11. 27.76 B2 F' L' F' D' B F U' L' B2 L' R' D2 L2 R' B' L2 F2*
12. 36.72 L' B' D U' L2 B2 F' R' D' L' B2 F2 D2 U B' F' U' L 

Not been working on anything specific this week. Just ongoing practice. This is the closest I've managed so far in the race to sub-30, so really happy to get half of the solves sub-30. This is way more than normal for me.

Cheers.


----------



## Zaffa1234 (Jan 20, 2016)

Round 117
CFOP race to sub 25
MoYu aolong GT

Ao12 22.844

1. 19.095
2. 25.176
3. 22.241
4. 24.707
5. 20.545
6. 24.764
7. 18.489
8. 23.797
9. 22.631
10. 21.723
11. 23.764
12. 26.747

Last solve should have been sub 25 but stuffed up on f2l


----------



## SlowSari (Jan 20, 2016)

Round 117
Race to Sub-25
3x3 CFOP

Avg of 12: 23.19

Time List:
1. 21.99 D2 B U R2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D R' U' L' R' U' R2 F2 R' F' 
2. (19.74) L F' L2 R2 B L2 R2 D' U' L R2 B F' U' R2 B2 U' L 
3. 22.98 D' U B R' F' L2 D R B2 F2 U' F' D B R' B F U' 
4. 22.97 F L' R' B2 R' B2 F L' B U B' D U L' B' D F U2 
5. 22.21 D R U' F R' F2 D2 R D2 L2 R D2 B F2 D' B2 F R2 
6. (26.19) F2 D' L2 R2 F L' D2 L' U L D2 F' R D' B' L U B2 
7. 24.07 B2 F2 L2 R D' U' L' D2 U' L F' R2 D' L' R U F R 
8. 23.46 D2 U2 L R' D' B' F2 D L' R2 U B D F2 D' U F' D 
9. 22.30 L2 B' F2 U L' F' U R2 D' L' U F D U2 F L R2 D 
10. 26.06 B F' L2 F L2 F D2 L' R U L U2 B' F D R' B' D' 
11. 24.48 B2 F' L' F' D' B F U' L' B2 L' R' D2 L2 R' B' L2 F2 
12. 21.34 L' B' D U' L2 B2 F' R' D' L' B2 F2 D2 U B' F' U' L

One more to go!


----------



## un5poiled (Jan 20, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Not been working on anything specific this week. Just ongoing practice. This is the closest I've managed so far in the race to sub-30, so really happy to get half of the solves sub-30. This is way more than normal for me.



Wow, nice jump! Whatever it was, keep doing it!


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 20, 2016)

Round 117 Race to sub-25 OH 
Avg12: 24.13
28.33, 25.08, (32.5), 21.86, 21.12, 22.8, 23.08, 25.18, (19.58), 21.68, 26.52, 25.63


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 20, 2016)

un5poiled said:


> Wow, nice jump! Whatever it was, keep doing it!



Thanks and good luck to you too!


----------



## Fazza2602 (Jan 20, 2016)

Round 117
Race to Sub 25: CFOP
GANS 356

Average of 12: 21.579

1st: 19.01
2nd: 26.92
3rd: 17.70
4th: 20.71
5th: 21.54
6th: 25.36
7th: 21.88
8th: 25.39
9th: 25.73
10th: 18.37
11th: 20.77
12th: 24.27

Woo hooo! pretty good average for me. once again, my look ahead is really improving.
thx brian.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes!!! Back on track 
00:24.36
00:23.44
00:21.05
00:21.11
00:25.51
00:24.74
00:27.60
00:25.51
00:27.61
00:31.37
00:24.23
00:22.48
Avg = 24.66


----------



## Calamity Strike (Jan 20, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-20

single
best: 23.86
worst: 41.40

avg of 12
current: 32.20 (σ = 4.91)
best: 32.20 (σ = 4.91)

Average: 32.20 (σ = 4.91)
Mean: 32.27

Time List:
1. 31.56 D2 B U R2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D R' U' L' R' U' R2 F2 R' F' 
2. 34.92 L F' L2 R2 B L2 R2 D' U' L R2 B F' U' R2 B2 U' L 
3. 41.40 D' U B R' F' L2 D R B2 F2 U' F' D B R' B F U' 
4. 35.17 F L' R' B2 R' B2 F L' B U B' D U L' B' D F U2 ( my aolong popped, seriously?!)
5. 39.27 D R U' F R' F2 D2 R D2 L2 R D2 B F2 D' B2 F R2 
6. 28.61 F2 D' L2 R2 F L' D2 L' U L D2 F' R D' B' L U B2 
7. 29.82 B2 F2 L2 R D' U' L' D2 U' L F' R2 D' L' R U F R 
8. 34.78 D2 U2 L R' D' B' F2 D L' R2 U B D F2 D' U F' D 
9. 23.86 L2 B' F2 U L' F' U R2 D' L' U F D U2 F L R2 D 
10. 24.81 B F' L2 F L2 F D2 L' R U L U2 B' F D R' B' D' 
11. 25.64 B2 F' L' F' D' B F U' L' B2 L' R' D2 L2 R' B' L2 F2 
12. 37.46 L' B' D U' L2 B2 F' R' D' L' B2 F2 D2 U B' F' U' L

It was looking good until the last solve, why G-perms, why?!


----------



## Jason Green (Jan 21, 2016)

Round 117 - Race to Sub 25

Method CFOP

Wow this was some kind of fantasy round for me. Started off bad, shake it off. Then a 33, oh no, count that 28!! Keep trying and had 3 consecutive 19's! I've been getting more sub 20, but I'm pretty sure I never had 2 back to back until now.  :tu

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-20
*avg of 12: 23.44*

Time List:
1. 28.49 D2 B U R2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D R' U' L' R' U' R2 F2 R' F' 
2. 21.89 L F' L2 R2 B L2 R2 D' U' L R2 B F' U' R2 B2 U' L 
3. 24.71 D' U B R' F' L2 D R B2 F2 U' F' D B R' B F U' 
4. 21.79 F L' R' B2 R' B2 F L' B U B' D U L' B' D F U2 
5. (33.74) D R U' F R' F2 D2 R D2 L2 R D2 B F2 D' B2 F R2 
6. 23.11 F2 D' L2 R2 F L' D2 L' U L D2 F' R D' B' L U B2 
7. 25.93 B2 F2 L2 R D' U' L' D2 U' L F' R2 D' L' R U F R 
8. 19.55 D2 U2 L R' D' B' F2 D L' R2 U B D F2 D' U F' D 
9. 19.75 L2 B' F2 U L' F' U R2 D' L' U F D U2 F L R2 D 
10. (19.23) B F' L2 F L2 F D2 L' R U L U2 B' F D R' B' D' 
11. 22.35 B2 F' L' F' D' B F U' L' B2 L' R' D2 L2 R' B' L2 F2 
12. 26.88 L' B' D U' L2 B2 F' R' D' L' B2 F2 D2 U B' F' U' L


----------



## mafergut (Jan 21, 2016)

Round 117 - Race to Sub-25

Cube: YJ Chilong
Method: CFOP, two hands, dual color neutral (white / yellow)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-21
*avg of 12: 20.65*

Time List:
19.88, (17.51), 19.97, 21.22, 20.98, 17.95, (38.13), 23.60, 18.46, 26.50, 19.31, 18.65

This has been one of those days that spoil my Race to Sub-20 graduation. A completely fumbled 7th solve, that I had to redo from F2L after a messed up PLL when I was going to get a 17-18 sec solve. A case of nerves on the 8th, still thinking about the past solve instead of the current one and then a 10th solve where I did the cross wrong and had to fix it halfway through F2L. Other than that the rest of the solves where my normal times. Not good enough for sub-20 but gladly good enough for sub-25.



Jason Green said:


> Wow this was some kind of fantasy round for me. Started off bad, shake it off. Then a 33, oh no, count that 28!! Keep trying and had 3 consecutive 19's! I've been getting more sub 20, but I'm pretty sure I never had 2 back to back until now.  :tu



Hey, Jason. Congratulations, great average despite those two bad solves. At this pace you will graduate from sub-20 earlier than me  The sub-25 graduation is just around the corner!


----------



## Jason Green (Jan 21, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Hey, Jason. Congratulations, great average despite those two bad solves. At this pace you will graduate from sub-20 earlier than me  The sub-25 graduation is just around the corner!



Thanks! Haha, I think sub 20 is gonna take a bit. It's still only probably 6-8% of my solves right now.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 21, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Thanks! Haha, I think sub 20 is gonna take a bit. It's still only probably 6-8% of my solves right now.



Looking at my statistics logs and excel files I went from approximately 8-10% of sub-20 solves in Dec 2014 to 35%-40% and my first sub-20 Ao50 (19.95) in April 2015. So, in the span of less than 5 months. And you seem to be progressing more or less at the same pace I did if not faster lately so...
From there I have improved much more slowly, sadly


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 22, 2016)

r117
race to sub 30
OH

avg of 12
current: 40.54 (σ = 2.39)
best: 40.54 (σ = 2.39)

Average: 40.54 (σ = 2.39)
Mean: 40.52

Time List:
1. 40.37 (1, 0)/(0, 6)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(2, -2)/(-3, -2)/(0, -5)/(3, 0) 
2. 39.17 (0, 5)/(-3, 3)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, -4)/(0, -5) 
3. 46.08 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-1, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(4, 0) 
4. 40.42 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, -3)/(-5, -4)/(2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3) 
5. 37.07 (1, 0)/(6, 3)/(0, 3)/(3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/ 
6. 42.18 (3, -4)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(3, -4)/(6, -5)/(6, 0)/ 
7. 39.87+ (0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0) 
8. 34.64 (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(-2, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -4) 
9. 39.25 (3, 5)/(0, 6)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(0, -4)/(6, -5)/(0, -3) 
10. 46.26 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, -2) 
11. 39.47 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-5, 4)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -2)/(4, -2)/(-2, 0) 
12. 41.52 (-5, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -2)/


----------



## trackdork (Jan 22, 2016)

Round 117
race to sub 25
CFOP CN

boo.. first solve 30, REALLY? I shook it off then nearly dropped the cube on solve 8. Better luck next time.

Rubik's cube
Jan 22, 2016 3:34:16 PM - 3:44:26 PM

Mean: 25.18
Average: 25.25
Best time: 17.00
Median: 25.08
Worst time: 32.61
Standard deviation: 3.70

*Best average of 12: 25.25*
1-12 - 30.34 24.14 (17.00) 26.84 25.08 25.08 25.37 (32.61) 22.41 23.84 25.64 23.79


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 22, 2016)

Round 117 - Race to sub-25
CFOP Moyu Aolong v2

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-22
*avg of 12: 26.289*

Time List:
1. 24.926 D2 B U R2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D R' U' L' R' U' R2 F2 R' F' 
2. 26.889 L F' L2 R2 B L2 R2 D' U' L R2 B F' U' R2 B2 U' L 
3. 31.231 D' U B R' F' L2 D R B2 F2 U' F' D B R' B F U' 
4. 27.621 F L' R' B2 R' B2 F L' B U B' D U L' B' D F U2 
5. 24.288 D R U' F R' F2 D2 R D2 L2 R D2 B F2 D' B2 F R2 
6. 25.354 F2 D' L2 R2 F L' D2 L' U L D2 F' R D' B' L U B2 
7. (19.721) B2 F2 L2 R D' U' L' D2 U' L F' R2 D' L' R U F R 
8. (DNF(26.827)) D2 U2 L R' D' B' F2 D L' R2 U B D F2 D' U F' D 
9. 20.085 L2 B' F2 U L' F' U R2 D' L' U F D U2 F L R2 D 
10. 24.649 B F' L2 F L2 F D2 L' R U L U2 B' F D R' B' D' 
11. 29.021 B2 F' L' F' D' B F U' L' B2 L' R' D2 L2 R' B' L2 F2 
12. 28.821 L' B' D U' L2 B2 F' R' D' L' B2 F2 D2 U B' F' U' L

Wow...that was the most pressured I've been in a long time. 
So I have a white cube, and I decided since I had a white cube, I should get some black stickers, and I decided since I had black stickers, I should change out the rest of my stickers, so I'm not really used to my new color scheme right now, hence the suckiness.


----------



## un5poiled (Jan 23, 2016)

*Round 117
Race to Sub 30 CFOP

Ao12: 29.31 (σ = 3.54)*


Time List:
1. 24.96 
2. 25.20 
3. 32.01 
4. 34.61 
5. 28.94 
6. 28.74 
7. 30.24 
8. 34.53 
9. 26.06 
10. 35.24 
11. 24.76 
12. 27.83 


Finally! Very first solve was a PLL skip


----------



## Jason Green (Jan 23, 2016)

un5poiled said:


> *Round 117
> Race to Sub 30 CFOP
> 
> Ao12: 29.31 (σ = 3.54)*
> ...


Nice job!


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jan 24, 2016)

*Round 117*

Average: 36.36
40.46
38.82
24.40
33.59
45.89
34.38
34.26
38.96
25.95
42.77
36.07
38.35


----------



## MaxB (Jan 25, 2016)

Round 117
Race to sub-30
CFOP w/ Aolong v2

*Average: 28.22*
1. 29.43
2. 27.76
3. 33.25
4. 32.33
5. (23.05)
6. (33.38)
7. 30.71
8. 26.44
9. 26.18
10. 26.16
11. 24.54
12. 25.42

This thread is awesome! Sub-30 should be pretty easy for me, sub-25 not so much.


----------



## nevhirion (Jan 25, 2016)

Round 117
Race to Sub-30 (CFOP)
*Average = 40.38*

Individual Times
1. 45.58
2. 36.75
3. (1:03.81)
4. 46.30
5. (29.70)
6. 41.84
7. 41.99
8. 39.83
9. 34.06
10.39.75
11.37.14
12.40.54


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 26, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Seventeen Results*

*Round One Hundred Seventeen​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 26, 2016)

*Round 118 Scrambles*

*Round 118 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 2/1/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. F' L2 R' D' F2 R' F2 L R' B2 F2 D' U B2 F D F' D	
2. B' D2 F' L' D' F' U' F D' U B' D' B F2 R2 U2 L2 R	
3. F2 D' B F' L F2 D2 F' U F R' F2 R D2 U2 B' R D2	
4. U F2 D' B F' R' B R U' R2 D2 R2 U L' R2 B L R	
5. B F2 D B' L B2 D2 U F' D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B F R U	
6. R B' F' D' F' R' B2 L2 R' B2 F L2 B2 F R' U2 B L'	
7. R' F' D2 B2 F' D U L' F2 L2 R2 U L R D' F' R F	
8. F D' R2 D' L' R B D L' F2 D' F' L R' U' F D2 U	
9. F L U B2 R' B F2 R F' D B2 F' L' R D B' R' B'	
10. B R U2 L B' D B' F L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 U	
11. L B' D U' R D F D2 F L' B R2 D' F' R' B' U2 B	
12. D F L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 F' D2 U B2 U2 R' U


----------



## Jason Green (Jan 26, 2016)

Round 118 - Race to Sub 25

Method CFOP

Barely missed graduation. That's OK, I'm nowhere near getting consistent sub 20s so some more time in here will get me better prepped for that. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-25
*avg of 12: 25.02*

Time List:
1. 22.54 F' L2 R' D' F2 R' F2 L R' B2 F2 D' U B2 F D F' D 
2. 25.06 B' D2 F' L' D' F' U' F D' U B' D' B F2 R2 U2 L2 R 
3. 29.60 F2 D' B F' L F2 D2 F' U F R' F2 R D2 U2 B' R D2 
4. 25.86 U F2 D' B F' R' B R U' R2 D2 R2 U L' R2 B L R 
5. 24.46 B F2 D B' L B2 D2 U F' D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B F R U 
6. 23.41 R B' F' D' F' R' B2 L2 R' B2 F L2 B2 F R' U2 B L' 
7. 27.62 R' F' D2 B2 F' D U L' F2 L2 R2 U L R D' F' R F 
8. (DNF(32.02)) F D' R2 D' L' R B D L' F2 D' F' L R' U' F D2 U 
9. 25.80 F L U B2 R' B F2 R F' D B2 F' L' R D B' R' B' 
10. 21.96 B R U2 L B' D B' F L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 U 
11. 23.85 L B' D U' R D F D2 F L' B R2 D' F' R' B' U2 B 
12. (21.32) D F L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 F' D2 U B2 U2 R' U


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 26, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Round 118 - Race to Sub 25
> 
> Method CFOP
> 
> ...



Wow. 2 milliseconds short is REAAALLLLY close


----------



## Fazza2602 (Jan 26, 2016)

Round 118; Race to Sub 25
CFOP
Guo Guan YueXiao

Average of 12: 20.953

1st: 19.59
2nd: 18.57
3rd: 21.47
4th: 23.49
5th: 20.89
6th: 21.62
7th: 23.05
8th: 21.70
9th: 20.13
10th: 21.17
11th: 19.00
12th: 20.91

woo hoo! i got a 20 average! pretty sweet average. its good to know i can do this under the pressure of graduating 
thx Brian, ill be moving on to the Race to Sub 20 Forum when you release round 119 and I officially graduate


----------



## Jason Green (Jan 26, 2016)

Fazza2602 said:


> Round 118; Race to Sub 25
> CFOP
> Guo Guan YueXiao
> 
> ...


Good job. I would say see ya later in the sub 20, but you're so close already you may be gone before I enter it.


----------



## h2f (Jan 26, 2016)

*Race to sub-25 CN, yellow crosses only:*

*avg of 12: 24.86*

Time List:
26.32, 19.59, 30.05, 23.24, 28.22, 22.23, 25.00, 25.34, (18.80), 24.99, (33.27), 23.65


----------



## mafergut (Jan 26, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Round 118 - Race to Sub 25
> Barely missed graduation. That's OK, I'm nowhere near getting consistent sub 20s so some more time in here will get me better prepped for that.
> 
> *avg of 12: 25.02*



C'mon, Jason, you just copied my failure in the race to sub-20 thread to the hundredth of a second. Two weeks ago I failed to graduate with a 20.02 on my 3rd week and now you get a 25.02 in your 3rd week here! I know you can do it next time!!!



h2f said:


> *Race to sub-25 CN, yellow crosses only:*
> 
> *avg of 12: 24.86*



What a nice idea. Once I graduate from sub-25 dual CN here I think I'm gonna enter the sub-30-25 races with only non-white-yellow cross colours or at least more than half the solves with other colours to see if I can still be full CN.


----------



## trackdork (Jan 26, 2016)

Race to sub-25
CFOP CN

psyched myself out. this is great practice!

Mean: 25.85
Average: 25.88
Best time: 20.15
Median: 26.36
Worst time: 31.28
Standard deviation: 3.14

*Best average of 12: 25.88*
1-12 - 27.75 25.86 26.00 27.82 22.79 29.45 27.03 24.10 21.25 (31.28) 26.72 (20.15)

1. 27.75 F' L2 R' D' F2 R' F2 L R' B2 F2 D' U B2 F D F' D
2. 25.86 B' D2 F' L' D' F' U' F D' U B' D' B F2 R2 U2 L2 R
3. 26.00 F2 D' B F' L F2 D2 F' U F R' F2 R D2 U2 B' R D2
4. 27.82 U F2 D' B F' R' B R U' R2 D2 R2 U L' R2 B L R
5. 22.79 B F2 D B' L B2 D2 U F' D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B F R U
6. 29.45 R B' F' D' F' R' B2 L2 R' B2 F L2 B2 F R' U2 B L'
7. 27.03 R' F' D2 B2 F' D U L' F2 L2 R2 U L R D' F' R F
8. 24.10 F D' R2 D' L' R B D L' F2 D' F' L R' U' F D2 U
9. 21.25 F L U B2 R' B F2 R F' D B2 F' L' R D B' R' B'
10. 31.28 B R U2 L B' D B' F L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 U
11. 26.72 L B' D U' R D F D2 F L' B R2 D' F' R' B' U2 B
12. 20.15 D F L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 F' D2 U B2 U2 R' U


----------



## h2f (Jan 26, 2016)

mafergut said:


> What a nice idea. Once I graduate from sub-25 dual CN here I think I'm gonna enter the sub-30-25 races with only non-white-yellow cross colours or at least more than half the solves with other colours to see if I can still be full CN.



I thought It would be a good motivation to make some solves in other orientation than white. I'm must work on CN. And I like the race.


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 27, 2016)

h2f said:


> I thought It would be a good motivation to make some solves in other orientation than white. I'm must work on CN. And I like the race.



I've been working on being neutral to one color at a time during normal non-timed solves but I didn't think of doing it in the race! Now I can work on graduating the sub-25 race and work on being color neutral in the sub-30 race! Great Idea!


----------



## SlowSari (Jan 28, 2016)

Round 118
Race to Sub-25
3x3 CFOP
Avg of 12: 21.866

Time List:
1. 22.953 F' L2 R' D' F2 R' F2 L R' B2 F2 D' U B2 F D F' D 
2. 20.390 B' D2 F' L' D' F' U' F D' U B' D' B F2 R2 U2 L2 R 
3. (24.777) F2 D' B F' L F2 D2 F' U F R' F2 R D2 U2 B' R D2 
4. 21.239 U F2 D' B F' R' B R U' R2 D2 R2 U L' R2 B L R 
5. 22.755 B F2 D B' L B2 D2 U F' D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B F R U 
6. 21.288 R B' F' D' F' R' B2 L2 R' B2 F L2 B2 F R' U2 B L' 
7. 21.592 R' F' D2 B2 F' D U L' F2 L2 R2 U L R D' F' R F 
8. 22.856 F D' R2 D' L' R B D L' F2 D' F' L R' U' F D2 U 
9. 20.687 F L U B2 R' B F2 R F' D B2 F' L' R D B' R' B' 
10. 20.335 B R U2 L B' D B' F L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 U 
11. 24.568 L B' D U' R D F D2 F L' B R2 D' F' R' B' U2 B 
12. (18.880) D F L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 F' D2 U B2 U2 R' U

Graduated!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 28, 2016)

Round 118
Race to sub 30-CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 36.546* (last week: 30.722)

Best Time: 26.77
Worst Time: 1:02.84
Current percentage of sub-30 solves in last 250: 21.6% (last week: 12.4%)

1. 28.31 F' L2 R' D' F2 R' F2 L R' B2 F2 D' U B2 F D F' D
2. 32.76 B' D2 F' L' D' F' U' F D' U B' D' B F2 R2 U2 L2 R
3. 31.36 F2 D' B F' L F2 D2 F' U F R' F2 R D2 U2 B' R D2
4. 33.67 U F2 D' B F' R' B R U' R2 D2 R2 U L' R2 B L R - did wrong U perm here, don't think I've done that ever
5. 34.88 B F2 D B' L B2 D2 U F' D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B F R U
6. 1:04.84 R B' F' D' F' R' B2 L2 R' B2 F L2 B2 F R' U2 B L' - screwed up Gd perm
7. 43.55 R' F' D2 B2 F' D U L' F2 L2 R2 U L R D' F' R F - screwed up cross and took me a while to realise
8. 1:02.90 F D' R2 D' L' R B D L' F2 D' F' L R' U' F D2 U - screwed up a G perm, can't remember which
9. 29.75 F L U B2 R' B F2 R F' D B2 F' L' R D B' R' B'
*10. 26.77 B R U2 L B' D B' F L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 U*
11. 34.33 L B' D U' R D F D2 F L' B R2 D' F' R' B' U2 B - lockup on Ra perm
12. 33.95 D F L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 F' D2 U B2 U2 R' U 

Been out of town for work and my times have suffered from less practice than I usually do. Even so, I did these after a 32.56 Ao25 so I was reasonably warmed up. I am getting a lot more sub-30 scores than before though so I think some of the problem is rushing some steps.

When I started this forum competition I'd had less than 10 sub-30 solves. I've now had 281. This has been a great motivator. Thanks again.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 28, 2016)

Round 118: Race to sub 25 OH
Avg12: 23.74
19.24, 23.31, 20.9, 24.31, (18.26), (34.37), 25.07, 29.23, 22.96, 23.29, 24.46, 24.4


----------



## Fazza2602 (Jan 29, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Good job. I would say see ya later in the sub 20, but you're so close already you may be gone before I enter it.



Haha, thx man, you will definitely see me in the Sub 20 forums, I'll be there for a while. Haha


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 29, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-29
*Avg of 12: 24.385*

Time list:
1. 28.405 F' L2 R' D' F2 R' F2 L R' B2 F2 D' U B2 F D F' D 
2. 21.990 B' D2 F' L' D' F' U' F D' U B' D' B F2 R2 U2 L2 R 
3. 23.632 F2 D' B F' L F2 D2 F' U F R' F2 R D2 U2 B' R D2 
4. 27.021 U F2 D' B F' R' B R U' R2 D2 R2 U L' R2 B L R 
5. 21.070 B F2 D B' L B2 D2 U F' D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B F R U 
6. (DNF(18.578)) R B' F' D' F' R' B2 L2 R' B2 F L2 B2 F R' U2 B L' 
7. 25.540 R' F' D2 B2 F' D U L' F2 L2 R2 U L R D' F' R F 
8. (20.309) F D' R2 D' L' R B D L' F2 D' F' L R' U' F D2 U 
9. 24.386 F L U B2 R' B F2 R F' D B2 F' L' R D B' R' B' 
10. 23.854 B R U2 L B' D B' F L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 U 
11. 26.222 L B' D U' R D F D2 F L' B R2 D' F' R' B' U2 B 
12. 21.730 D F L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 F' D2 U B2 U2 R' U

Yay sub-25!!


----------



## MaxB (Jan 30, 2016)

Round 118: Race to sub-30
CFOP w/ Aolong v2

*Average: 25.43*
1. 25.72
2. 22.02
3. 21.80
4. 24.38
5. 29.07
6. 24.65
7. 22.96
8. 25.78
9. 24.57
10. 25.80
11. 29.36
12. 33.41

Wow! One more round! I have no idea what happened this week. 3 second improvement, and I didn't even practice that much. I got a new pb earlier (21.22) too. I got nervous at the end, but this is definitely my best average ever. (btw, Aolong ftw!!)


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 30, 2016)

r118

race to sub 30

OH

avg of 12
current: 39.70 (σ = 3.79)
best: 39.70 (σ = 3.79)

Average: 39.70 (σ = 3.79)
Mean: 39.29

Time List:
1. 30.19 L U B R U L R' L' b 
2. 31.32 U B' U R L' B' L R l r' b' 
3. 35.93 U R U' B' U' R' U' R' U' l' r b u 
4. 41.84 U L R L R' L B L l r b 
5. 44.25 U' L R L U' B' U' L B' r b' 
6. 41.14 U' R' U B' R U' B' L l r b' u' 
7. 39.55 U B R' L B' L' B U B' l' r' b u 
8. 42.73 L' U L U' B' L' R L r' u' 
9. 41.18 R' U' L R' U' R' B L l' r' 
10. 37.40 U R L' B' L' B U R' U' l' r' u 
11. 42.91 R U' L R' B L U R l' r' b' u 
12. 43.03 U L' B R L' B' U' R l r'

well, sub 40


----------



## Zaffa1234 (Jan 30, 2016)

race to sub 25
round 118
cube: guo guan yue Xiao

ao12: 19.881

1: 19.893
2: 18.690
3: 12.693
4: 24.381
5: 19.639
6: 22.295
7: 19.251
8: 17.380
9: 18.870
10: 23.884
11: 21.392
12: 17.524


yay I graduated to race to sub 20


----------



## muchacho (Jan 30, 2016)

I pressured myself to be sub-25 this week... too much, first solves were crap, but somehow I was quite close to get to sub-25. If I understand WCA regulations correctly my ao12 is 25.00 

Round 118
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 25.00

(35.46) 30.40 23.49 29.11 25.38 24.83 (19.74) 21.74 23.67 24.83 24.65 21.89

12. 21.894 D F L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 F' D2 U B2 U2 R' U
11. 24.654 L B' D U' R D F D2 F L' B R2 D' F' R' B' U2 B
10. 24.830 B R U2 L B' D B' F L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 U
9. 23.670 F L U B2 R' B F2 R F' D B2 F' L' R D B' R' B'
8. 21.743 F D' R2 D' L' R B D L' F2 D' F' L R' U' F D2 U
7. 19.735 R' F' D2 B2 F' D U L' F2 L2 R2 U L R D' F' R F
6. 24.831 R B' F' D' F' R' B2 L2 R' B2 F L2 B2 F R' U2 B L'
5. 25.383 B F2 D B' L B2 D2 U F' D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B F R U
4. 29.110 U F2 D' B F' R' B R U' R2 D2 R2 U L' R2 B L R
3. 23.487 F2 D' B F' L F2 D2 F' U F R' F2 R D2 U2 B' R D2
2. 30.398 B' D2 F' L' D' F' U' F D' U B' D' B F2 R2 U2 L2 R
1. 35.462 F' L2 R' D' F2 R' F2 L R' B2 F2 D' U B2 F D F' D


----------



## mafergut (Jan 30, 2016)

Here I come with my graduation round and, as promised, with a video.

I have uploaded it completely unedited, so that you all can have a good laugh at me screaming for failed solves, a +2, a wrong sune, my slippery fingers due to my camera nerves... and, even with all that I managed to not spoilt the average too much. It was even close to sub-20 so, plenty of margin for sub-25. This is far from my best but, just because of this, it's also a nice summary of my worst weaknesses, so comments for improvement are more than welcome.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-30
*avg of 12: 20.35*

Time List:
1. 20.95 F' L2 R' D' F2 R' F2 L R' B2 F2 D' U B2 F D F' D 
2. 18.40 B' D2 F' L' D' F' U' F D' U B' D' B F2 R2 U2 L2 R 
3. (18.39) F2 D' B F' L F2 D2 F' U F R' F2 R D2 U2 B' R D2 
4. (23.12+) U F2 D' B F' R' B R U' R2 D2 R2 U L' R2 B L R 
5. 22.00 B F2 D B' L B2 D2 U F' D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B F R U 
6. 19.46 R B' F' D' F' R' B2 L2 R' B2 F L2 B2 F R' U2 B L' 
7. 20.32 R' F' D2 B2 F' D U L' F2 L2 R2 U L R D' F' R F 
8. 19.17 F D' R2 D' L' R B D L' F2 D' F' L R' U' F D2 U 
9. 21.93 F L U B2 R' B F2 R F' D B2 F' L' R D B' R' B' 
10. 21.20 B R U2 L B' D B' F L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 U 
11. 19.57 L B' D U' R D F D2 F L' B R2 D' F' R' B' U2 B 
12. 20.53 D F L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 F' D2 U B2 U2 R' U


----------



## Yocubi (Jan 30, 2016)

Round 118 Race to sub 25
CFOP
Yuxin 3x3

Avg of 12: 26.08

1st: 22.57
2nd: 25.15
3rd: 25.46
4th: 21.83
5th: 26.52
6th: 20.93
7th: 26.52
8th: 32.19
9th: 28.28
10th: 26.25
11th: 28.28
12th: 30.00


----------



## ProjectAkain (Jan 31, 2016)

Round 118 Race to Sub-30
Roux
Avg of 12 *DNF*

1st:52.10
2nd:44.40
3rd:43.41
4th:48.87
5th:2:20.73 (read below)
6th: DNF(Timer messup)
7th: DNF(Same)
8th:43.15
9th:58.26
10th:43.39
11th:55.76
12th:52.35

Really mad about the 2:20 solve, had screwed up the corner orientation, and proceeded to make 3 more mistakes throughout the solve. Immediately after, I had a pretty good solve, except I messed up the timer, causing it to start timing the next 2 solves(which I counted as DNFs) Oh well, maybe next round I won't be such a nub.


----------



## un5poiled (Jan 31, 2016)

*Round 118
Race to Sub 30 CFOP

Ao12: 29.19 (σ = 2.01)*


Time List:
1. 28.79 
2. 29.74 
3. 27.42 
4. 26.59 
5. 30.72 
6. 26.55 
7. 32.61 
8. 23.79 
9. 30.84 
10. 28.32 
11. 44.60 (could have been best time...but royally screwed up a y perm)
12. 30.36 

Did no practice this last week on holiday, and actually came back a lot more consistent.


----------



## Tanish (Jan 31, 2016)

Round 118
Cube- Yuxin 3x3
Method- CFOP
Ao12- 20.829

1. 20.698 F' L2 R' D' F2 R' F2 L R' B2 F2 D' U B2 F D F' D 
2. 22.212 B' D2 F' L' D' F' U' F D' U B' D' B F2 R2 U2 L2 R 
3. 18.337 F2 D' B F' L F2 D2 F' U F R' F2 R D2 U2 B' R D2 
4. 19.025 U F2 D' B F' R' B R U' R2 D2 R2 U L' R2 B L R 
5. 23.324 B F2 D B' L B2 D2 U F' D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B F R U 
6. 17.656 R B' F' D' F' R' B2 L2 R' B2 F L2 B2 F R' U2 B L' 
7. 18.264 R' F' D2 B2 F' D U L' F2 L2 R2 U L R D' F' R F 
8. 22.152 F D' R2 D' L' R B D L' F2 D' F' L R' U' F D2 U 
9. [DNF(26.073)] F L U B2 R' B F2 R F' D B2 F' L' R D B' R' B' 
10. 23.346 B R U2 L B' D B' F L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 U 
11. 19.645 L B' D U' R D F D2 F L' B R2 D' F' R' B' U2 B 
12. 21.287 D F L2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 F' D2 U B2 U2 R' U


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jan 31, 2016)

*Round 118*

Average: 36.71
42.55
34.37
39.49
39.55
35.34
34.88
27.87
35.14
43.44
39.01
31.23
35.53


----------



## h2f (Jan 31, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Here I come with my graduation round and, as promised, with a video.



Nice and congrats. Your OLL and PLLs seems fast.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jan 31, 2016)

I won't be able to make round 118 sorry. I've been busy

Edit : ARRRGHH no. Well i got round to doing it and got a 25.04 sec average ARGHHHHHH!!!


----------



## nevhirion (Feb 1, 2016)

Round 118
Race to Sub-30 (CFOP)
*Average = 43.74*

Individual Times
1. 41.25
2. 40.51
3. (51.67)
4. 43.08
5. 38.99
6. 38.19
7. 40.90
8. 51.67
9. 51.51
10.41.23
11.(34.77)
12.50.10


----------



## mafergut (Feb 1, 2016)

h2f said:


> Nice and congrats. Your OLL and PLLs seems fast.



Thanks! They do not feel fast to me but there's at most half a second of improvement in LL for me by drilling my algs or learning new ones, while in cross + F2L is where I can shave off much more time with good lookahead and less pauses. Not sure if learning some last slot techniques would be useful as well. So little time to learn new things lately...  Except for easy things like pyra keyhole or skewb beginners.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 2, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Eighteen Results*

*Round One Hundred Eighteen​*



We have 5 graduates this week in the race to sub 25:
Zaffa1234 (CFOP)
mafergut (CFOP)
Tanish (CFOP)
Fazza2602 (CFOP)
SlowSari (CFOP)
Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 2, 2016)

*Round 119 Scrambles*

*Round 119 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 2/8/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. L R' U' L2 R' U2 L' R U2 L R' F' L R' B' L2 D R2	
2. L' U' L F D2 L' B' D' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B F' L R'	
3. L D2 B2 L F2 D L F2 U F R F D2 L2 R' B2 U L2	
4. R' F U F L' R D' U' L' R U B' F R' B2 L' F U	
5. L' B' F' D' R D2 U L2 F' R2 D' B R D U B' F U'	
6. U B2 L' R U2 F2 D' B R D B2 D2 B F D' R2 F U	
7. R B2 F' D' L' R B D2 F R' D B2 U' B2 R D2 U F	
8. B' R' F' L F2 L' U2 F L' R' U2 L R' D U F2 R D2	
9. U2 F2 U' F' D2 U F' D F D' U2 R2 U' B' L2 D' F' R	
10. B' R B2 U' B2 L R2 D U' L2 B L' D U2 B U' L2 R	
11. L2 B D B2 L D' U' L' B F' D L2 U2 F' D' R' U F'	
12. L F L2 B2 L' B D2 R' U R' B' U2 L2 B2 L' B' L R


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 2, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-1
*Avg of 12: 22.792*

Time List:
1. 24.451 L R' U' L2 R' U2 L' R U2 L R' F' L R' B' L2 D R2 
2. 22.002 L' U' L F D2 L' B' D' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B F' L R' 
3. 20.694 L D2 B2 L F2 D L F2 U F R F D2 L2 R' B2 U L2 
4. 23.177 R' F U F L' R D' U' L' R U B' F R' B2 L' F U 
5. 24.980 L' B' F' D' R D2 U L2 F' R2 D' B R D U B' F U' 
6. (18.874) U B2 L' R U2 F2 D' B R D B2 D2 B F D' R2 F U 
7. 21.342 R B2 F' D' L' R B D2 F R' D B2 U' B2 R D2 U F 
8. 20.450 B' R' F' L F2 L' U2 F L' R' U2 L R' D U F2 R D2 
9. (25.106) U2 F2 U' F' D2 U F' D F D' U2 R2 U' B' L2 D' F' R 
10. 23.493 B' R B2 U' B2 L R2 D U' L2 B L' D U2 B U' L2 R 
11. 23.512 L2 B D B2 L D' U' L' B F' D L2 U2 F' D' R' U F' 
12. 23.827 L F L2 B2 L' B D2 R' U R' B' U2 L2 B2 L' B' L R

1 more to graduate and ao12 PB!!! Only 1 solve over 25 seconds!!!


----------



## Fazza2602 (Feb 2, 2016)

Woo Hoo! Thx Brian for running this, ill be moving on to Sub-20!!  thx


----------



## mafergut (Feb 2, 2016)

Feels good to graduate!

I will be starting this week again on either the sub-30 or sub-25 race with the handicap of *non-white/yellow crosses only*, as right now I'm dual CN white/yellow and I want to become full CN. I will do a test run and depending on the results I'll aim to sub-30 or directly again to sub-25.


----------



## trackdork (Feb 2, 2016)

Round 119
Race to sub-25
CFOP CN

PB non-lucky single! That solve flowed really nicely. Back on track with the average, too, approaching my PB there. Thanks again for running this.

*Average of 12: 23.72*
Std Dev: 3.18

(28.49) L R' U' L2 R' U2 L' R U2 L R' F' L R' B' L2 D R2
22.00 L' U' L F D2 L' B' D' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B F' L R'
22.72 L D2 B2 L F2 D L F2 U F R F D2 L2 R' B2 U L2
25.44 R' F U F L' R D' U' L' R U B' F R' B2 L' F U
24.11 L' B' F' D' R D2 U L2 F' R2 D' B R D U B' F U'
(16.42) U B2 L' R U2 F2 D' B R D B2 D2 B F D' R2 F U
23.99 R B2 F' D' L' R B D2 F R' D B2 U' B2 R D2 U F
21.63 B' R' F' L F2 L' U2 F L' R' U2 L R' D U F2 R D2
22.52 U2 F2 U' F' D2 U F' D F D' U2 R2 U' B' L2 D' F' R
27.74 B' R B2 U' B2 L R2 D U' L2 B L' D U2 B U' L2 R 
20.69 L2 B D B2 L D' U' L' B F' D L2 U2 F' D' R' U F'
26.40 L F L2 B2 L' B D2 R' U R' B' U2 L2 B2 L' B' L R


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 2, 2016)

Round 119
Race to sub 30-CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 32.808* (last week: 36.546)

Best Time: 27.60
Worst Time: 53.52
Current percentage of sub-30 solves in last 250: 28.8% (last week: 21.6%)
Lifetime sub-30 solves: 434 (last week: 281)

1. 34.62 L R' U' L2 R' U2 L' R U2 L R' F' L R' B' L2 D R2
2. 28.77 L' U' L F D2 L' B' D' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B F' L R'
3. 32.58 L D2 B2 L F2 D L F2 U F R F D2 L2 R' B2 U L2
4. 29.75 R' F U F L' R D' U' L' R U B' F R' B2 L' F U
5. 30.08 L' B' F' D' R D2 U L2 F' R2 D' B R D U B' F U'
6. 31.51 U B2 L' R U2 F2 D' B R D B2 D2 B F D' R2 F U
7. 53.52 R B2 F' D' L' R B D2 F R' D B2 U' B2 R D2 U F - screwed up J-perm
8. 36.65 B' R' F' L F2 L' U2 F L' R' U2 L R' D U F2 R D2
9. 33.06 U2 F2 U' F' D2 U F' D F D' U2 R2 U' B' L2 D' F' R
10. 30.38 B' R B2 U' B2 L R2 D U' L2 B L' D U2 B U' L2 R
11. 40.68 L2 B D B2 L D' U' L' B F' D L2 U2 F' D' R' U F' - screwed up F2L
*12. 27.60 L F L2 B2 L' B D2 R' U R' B' U2 L2 B2 L' B' L R *

Definite improvement from last week. Thanks again for running this. Cheers.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 2, 2016)

Round 119
Race to sub-25
CFOP with non-white/yellow cross color only
Cube: YJ Chilong

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-2
*avg of 12: 24.05*

Time List:
1. 23.83 [red] L R' U' L2 R' U2 L' R U2 L R' F' L R' B' L2 D R2 
2. 21.49 [orange] L' U' L F D2 L' B' D' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B F' L R' 
3. 24.95+ [green] L D2 B2 L F2 D L F2 U F R F D2 L2 R' B2 U L2 
4. 20.12 [orange] R' F U F L' R D' U' L' R U B' F R' B2 L' F U 
5. 23.60 [blue] L' B' F' D' R D2 U L2 F' R2 D' B R D U B' F U' 
6. 23.96 [red] U B2 L' R U2 F2 D' B R D B2 D2 B F D' R2 F U 
7. 31.37 [blue] R B2 F' D' L' R B D2 F R' D B2 U' B2 R D2 U F 
8. (DNF(23.68)) B' R' F' L F2 L' U2 F L' R' U2 L R' D U F2 R D2 
9. 23.19 [red] U2 F2 U' F' D2 U F' D F D' U2 R2 U' B' L2 D' F' R 
10. 23.80 [red] B' R B2 U' B2 L R2 D U' L2 B L' D U2 B U' L2 R 
11. (20.08 [orange]) L2 B D B2 L D' U' L' B F' D L2 U2 F' D' R' U F' 
12. 24.23 [blue] L F L2 B2 L' B D2 R' U R' B' U2 L2 B2 L' B' L R

I'm currently dual CN white/yellow and I want to become full CN so, I would like to apply for sub-25 graduation again using only the other 4 cross colors. I annotated each solve with the color cross used. It seems that the one I'm most confortable with is orange. The 4th solve was even sub-20 but I missed the space bar and lost 2-3 tenths. Anyway I still messed up two solves because I forgot what color cross I was using mid-solve and did some F2L pairs wrong.

Overall it looks like I'm around 3-4 seconds slower than with white & yellow. Not as much as I feared so I guess I should push for full CN.

If I pass this test, next events could be Roux and OH but I'm still above 40 seconds average on both, so I will need to practice more.


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 3, 2016)

r119
race to sub 30
OH

avg of 12
current: 42.09 (σ = 3.11)
best: 42.09 (σ = 3.11)

Average: 42.09 (σ = 3.11)
Mean: 42.09

Time List:
1. 44.22 (-2, 0)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-5, -4)/(2, -5) 
2. 39.37 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/ 
3. 45.36 (-5, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, 0)/ 
4. 44.18 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(3, 3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -2)/(-4, -3)/(6, -3)/(2, -5)/(6, -4)/(4, -2)/(3, 0) 
5. 42.19 (4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, -1)/(4, -1)/(2, -2)/ 
6. 38.06 (0, -1)/(4, 1)/(3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0)/ 
7. 47.88 (0, 2)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0) 
8. 43.12 (4, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-5, 4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -2)/(1, 0) 
9. 36.44 (-3, -4)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
10. 45.29 (0, -1)/(4, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, -2)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, 0) 
11. 42.72 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, 3)/(5, -1)/(4, -2)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(-4, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, 0) 
12. 36.20 (-2, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(4, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, -4)/

well... I suck at OH


----------



## SlowSari (Feb 3, 2016)

Round 119
Race to Sub-25
Avg of 12: 21.079

Time List:
1. 21.343 L R' U' L2 R' U2 L' R U2 L R' F' L R' B' L2 D R2 
2. 20.673 L' U' L F D2 L' B' D' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B F' L R' 
3. 19.311 L D2 B2 L F2 D L F2 U F R F D2 L2 R' B2 U L2 
4. 22.192 R' F U F L' R D' U' L' R U B' F R' B2 L' F U 
5. 22.334 L' B' F' D' R D2 U L2 F' R2 D' B R D U B' F U' 
6. 22.920 U B2 L' R U2 F2 D' B R D B2 D2 B F D' R2 F U 
7. (18.624) R B2 F' D' L' R B D2 F R' D B2 U' B2 R D2 U F 
8. 22.896 B' R' F' L F2 L' U2 F L' R' U2 L R' D U F2 R D2 
9. 18.744 U2 F2 U' F' D2 U F' D F D' U2 R2 U' B' L2 D' F' R 
10. 18.927 B' R B2 U' B2 L R2 D U' L2 B L' D U2 B U' L2 R 
11. (24.511) L2 B D B2 L D' U' L' B F' D L2 U2 F' D' R' U F' 
12. 21.446 L F L2 B2 L' B D2 R' U R' B' U2 L2 B2 L' B' L R

Just doing this for extra practise


----------



## Jason Green (Feb 4, 2016)

Round 119 - Race to Sub 25

Method - CFOP

This is the first one I didn't finish  Oh well, I may have to be comfortably down to 23 average before I graduate this level!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-3
*avg of 12: DNF*

Time List:
1. 24.71 L' D2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 R U L2 F' R2 U B2 L' D R2 
2. 26.25 L R' U' L2 R' U2 L' R U2 L R' F' L R' B' L2 D R2 
3. 25.32 L' U' L F D2 L' B' D' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B F' L R' 
4. DNF(30.00) L D2 B2 L F2 D L F2 U F R F D2 L2 R' B2 U L2 
5. 26.56 R' F U F L' R D' U' L' R U B' F R' B2 L' F U 
6. 20.87 L' B' F' D' R D2 U L2 F' R2 D' B R D U B' F U' 
7. 26.47 U B2 L' R U2 F2 D' B R D B2 D2 B F D' R2 F U 
8. (19.48) R B2 F' D' L' R B D2 F R' D B2 U' B2 R D2 U F 
9. 21.64 B' R' F' L F2 L' U2 F L' R' U2 L R' D U F2 R D2 
10. (DNF(35.08)) U2 F2 U' F' D2 U F' D F D' U2 R2 U' B' L2 D' F' R 
11. 22.43 L2 B D B2 L D' U' L' B F' D L2 U2 F' D' R' U F' 
12. 22.28 L F L2 B2 L' B D2 R' U R' B' U2 L2 B2 L' B' L R


----------



## MoyuFTW (Feb 4, 2016)

Yesss . 24.78 average

00:29.17
00:22.14
00:23.54
00:20.54
00:30.33
00:20.67
00:25.71
00:20.31
00:28.09
00:25.27
00:27.49
00:25.14


----------



## 26doober (Feb 5, 2016)

Round 119
Race to sub 25 - CFOP

Average: 25.34 So close!

1. 27.109
2. 29.400
3. 27.808
4. 26.685
5. 28.559
6. (29.980)
7. 22.126
8. 24.603
9. 25.274
10. 22.220
11. (18.177)
12. 19.614


----------



## Fazza2602 (Feb 6, 2016)

Round 119
CFOP: Yellow Cross Only
GuoGuan YueXiao
Race to Sub 25

Average of 12: 24.633

1st: 28.126
2nd: 29.089
3rd: 18.093
4th: 25.921
5th: 21.656
6th: 19.501
7th: 21.872
8th: 28.876
9th: 24.014
10th: 25.246
11th: DNF
12th: 22.032

Hey, im back, i really wanted to try and add yellow to my crosses because sometimes white cross is crap.


----------



## MaxB (Feb 7, 2016)

Round 119
Race to sub-30
CFOP w/ Aolong v2

*Average: 26.95*
1. 29.57
2. 23.98
3. 21.80
4. 30.11
5. 26.23
6. 29.58
7. (31.94)
8. 29.30
9. 27.36
10. 24.16 
11. (20.31)
12. 27.39

Actually got worse since last time, but still graduated (yay!!). Sub-25 here I come!


----------



## Aikho (Feb 7, 2016)

About time I started doing this again.

*Race to Sub-30*
Method: Roux

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-8
*avg of 12: 30.98*

Time List:
1. 36.03 L R' U' L2 R' U2 L' R U2 L R' F' L R' B' L2 D R2 
2. 25.30 L' U' L F D2 L' B' D' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B F' L R' 
3. 29.03 L D2 B2 L F2 D L F2 U F R F D2 L2 R' B2 U L2 
4. (24.45) R' F U F L' R D' U' L' R U B' F R' B2 L' F U 
5. 32.42 L' B' F' D' R D2 U L2 F' R2 D' B R D U B' F U' 
6. 32.04 U B2 L' R U2 F2 D' B R D B2 D2 B F D' R2 F U 
7. (39.41) R B2 F' D' L' R B D2 F R' D B2 U' B2 R D2 U F 
8. 35.07 B' R' F' L F2 L' U2 F L' R' U2 L R' D U F2 R D2 
9. 26.85 U2 F2 U' F' D2 U F' D F D' U2 R2 U' B' L2 D' F' R 
10. 26.03 B' R B2 U' B2 L R2 D U' L2 B L' D U2 B U' L2 R 
11. 36.98 L2 B D B2 L D' U' L' B F' D L2 U2 F' D' R' U F' 
12. 30.10 L F L2 B2 L' B D2 R' U R' B' U2 L2 B2 L' B' L R


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 8, 2016)

Round 119 Race to sub 25 OH
Avg = 25.12


Spoiler: times



1. (34.35)
2. 23.29
3. 20.27
4. 34.07 
5. 22.81 
6. 25.38 
7. 27.29 
8. (19.78)
9. 25.87 
10. 24.05 
11. 26.80 
12. 21.36


----------



## h2f (Feb 8, 2016)

*Race to sub-25, CN Yellow Crosses*

*avg of 12: 24.45*

Time List:
29.13, (21.35), 22.75, (39.65), 25.84, 21.98, 22.96, 21.46, 23.16, 24.88, 25.41, 26.91


----------



## un5poiled (Feb 8, 2016)

*Round 119
Race to Sub 30 CFOP

A012: 29.73 (σ = 3.61)*

Time List:
1. 32.24 
2. 23.98 
3. 23.08 
4. 30.59 
5. 33.81 
6. 38.73 
7. 26.46 
8. 29.92 
9. 35.58 
10. 28.93 
11. 25.86 
12. 29.84 

Did it! I got a bit cocky and thought I'd be fine doing this session while also trying to watch a cricket game in the background - came so close to failing!


----------



## muchacho (Feb 8, 2016)

Round 119
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 27.62

24.29 27.20 28.28 30.06 27.52 26.17 24.84 28.79 29.03 (50.93) 30.05 (18.85)

I'm ill, I didn't expect to do well, at least the last solve was nice.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 8, 2016)

muchacho said:


> Round 119 [...]
> I'm ill, I didn't expect to do well, at least the last solve was nice.



Sorry to hear that. I hope you get better soon!


----------



## muchacho (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks. Sure, next week I won't fail because of being ill, but anyway I'll probably fail to be sub-25 again 

I'm doing some untimed slow solves meanwhile so I don't get depressed by bad times.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 9, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Nineteen Results*

*Round One Hundred Nineteen​*



MaxB and un5poiled both graduate with CFOP this week in the race to sub 30!

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 9, 2016)

*Round 120 Scrambles*

*Round 120 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 2/15/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. U' B' U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 R U' L2 R' B D' L F' R B2	
2. L F' D' L' R' F' D L2 B' F L2 B' D L' D2 L F2 R	
3. U' B F2 L2 U2 L U' L2 R' D' L2 D U' L2 B2 D2 U' R	
4. U2 F2 U' R2 B F2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 L' R	
5. D2 L F2 D U F D' U L' D2 F2 U' B F2 L D L' U	
6. R' D2 R' B' F' L' D2 U2 R D B2 U' F D B D' L' R2	
7. U2 L' R' B' U2 L2 D' B2 F' L F' D' L' B' R2 B F U	
8. B2 U2 B2 L2 R' F' L' U' F U2 B2 F2 L' R B' L B' D	
9. U2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' F D' U2 B' D B2 L R2 B2 F U2 B2	
10. D2 L F' D' L B D' L U' L2 D' R' D' L R2 D2 U2 F2	
11. B2 L2 R' U F2 D' U B F' R2 B2 D' F' D2 F' D U' R'	
12. B' R' D F2 L2 R' B F' R2 D' B' L2 R' D' U2 B F L2


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 9, 2016)

Just wondering if there's a record for longest to successfully graduate without skipping any weeks?


----------



## un5poiled (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks Brian for your work in running this - it's been a great help and much appreciated.



Shaky Hands said:


> Just wondering if there's a record for longest to successfully graduate without skipping any weeks?



Your determination will prevail Shaky Hands! I think I'll take a break a bit before entering the race to Sub 25 - otherwise I know I'll get that record there.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 9, 2016)

un5poiled said:


> Your determination will prevail Shaky Hands! I think I'll take a break a bit before entering the race to Sub 25 - otherwise I know I'll get that record there.



Cheers un5poiled. I'm nothing if not stubborn! :tu

Good luck on the next tier!


----------



## mafergut (Feb 9, 2016)

Round 120
Race to sub-25
CFOP with non-white/yellow cross color only
Cube: YJ Chilong

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-9
*avg of 12: 23.02*

Time List:
1. 24.71[red] U' B' U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 R U' L2 R' B D' L F' R B2 
2. 21.37[red] L F' D' L' R' F' D L2 B' F L2 B' D L' D2 L F2 R 
3. 22.71[orange] U' B F2 L2 U2 L U' L2 R' D' L2 D U' L2 B2 D2 U' R 
4. (33.14[blue]) U2 F2 U' R2 B F2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 L' R 
5. 20.68[blue] D2 L F2 D U F D' U L' D2 F2 U' B F2 L D L' U 
6. (20.62[red]) R' D2 R' B' F' L' D2 U2 R D B2 U' F D B D' L' R2 
7. 25.23[orange] U2 L' R' B' U2 L2 D' B2 F' L F' D' L' B' R2 B F U 
8. 24.87[blue] B2 U2 B2 L2 R' F' L' U' F U2 B2 F2 L' R B' L B' D 
9. 23.40[orange] U2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' F D' U2 B' D B2 L R2 B2 F U2 B2 
10. 21.28[green] D2 L F' D' L B D' L U' L2 D' R' D' L R2 D2 U2 F2 
11. 23.80[green] B2 L2 R' U F2 D' U B F' R2 B2 D' F' D2 F' D U' R' 
12. 22.10[green] B' R' D F2 L2 R' B F' R2 D' B' L2 R' D' U2 B F L2

Improved 1 second from last week but none of the solves felt really great, so a lot of room for improvement still until I get close to my normal white/yellow times. It wasn't on purpose, but on this week's average I did exactly 3 crosses on each colour  The 12th solve had a 3-move cross on both white & yellow so it was sooo sad to have to do green... even though green cross was very nice as well (5 moves).


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 9, 2016)

Round 120
Race to sub 30-CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 32.433* (last week: 32.808)

Best Time: 24.16
Worst Time: 1:01.16
Current percentage of sub-30 solves in last 250: 32.0% (last week: 28.8%)
Lifetime sub-30 solves: 616 (last week: 434)

1. 1:01.16 U' B' U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 R U' L2 R' B D' L F' R B2 - screwed up PLL
2. 39.74 L F' D' L' R' F' D L2 B' F L2 B' D L' D2 L F2 R - screwed up PLL again
3. 29.62 U' B F2 L2 U2 L U' L2 R' D' L2 D U' L2 B2 D2 U' R
4. 37.96 U2 F2 U' R2 B F2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 L' R
5. 30.00 D2 L F2 D U F D' U L' D2 F2 U' B F2 L D L' U
6. 28.62 R' D2 R' B' F' L' D2 U2 R D B2 U' F D B D' L' R2
*7. 24.16 U2 L' R' B' U2 L2 D' B2 F' L F' D' L' B' R2 B F U*
8. 25.84 B2 U2 B2 L2 R' F' L' U' F U2 B2 F2 L' R B' L B' D - PLL skip
9. 32.27 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' F D' U2 B' D B2 L R2 B2 F U2 B2 - screwed up F2L
10. 36.90 D2 L F' D' L B D' L U' L2 D' R' D' L R2 D2 U2 F2 - screwed up OLL
11. 35.16 B2 L2 R' U F2 D' U B F' R2 B2 D' F' D2 F' D U' R'
12. 28.22 B' R' D F2 L2 R' B F' R2 D' B' L2 R' D' U2 B F L2 

I got my first ever sub-30 Ao25 earlier this week, but this Ao12 was really inconsistent and had a terrible start. There's always next week, 'eh?


----------



## trackdork (Feb 9, 2016)

Round 120 
CFOP CN

Rubik's cube
Feb 9, 2016 5:21:35 PM - 5:33:14 PM

Mean: 24.97
Average: 24.64
Best time: 20.29
Median: 25.16
Worst time: 32.93
Standard deviation: 3.53

*Best average of 12: 24.64*
1-12 - 27.20 21.94 23.89 21.96 26.73 26.64 (20.29) 20.95 22.58 (32.93) 26.42 28.12


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 10, 2016)

Round 120 - race to sub-25
CFOP-moyu aolong v2

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-9
*Avg of 12: 23.586
*
Time List:
1. 20.791 U' B' U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 R U' L2 R' B D' L F' R B2 
2. (DNF(16.040)) L F' D' L' R' F' D L2 B' F L2 B' D L' D2 L F2 R 
3. (19.229) U' B F2 L2 U2 L U' L2 R' D' L2 D U' L2 B2 D2 U' R 
4. 25.998 U2 F2 U' R2 B F2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 L' R 
5. 24.459+ D2 L F2 D U F D' U L' D2 F2 U' B F2 L D L' U 
6. 21.645 R' D2 R' B' F' L' D2 U2 R D B2 U' F D B D' L' R2 
7. 19.671 U2 L' R' B' U2 L2 D' B2 F' L F' D' L' B' R2 B F U 
8. 28.574 B2 U2 B2 L2 R' F' L' U' F U2 B2 F2 L' R B' L B' D 
9. 26.900 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' F D' U2 B' D B2 L R2 B2 F U2 B2 
10. 22.435 D2 L F' D' L B D' L U' L2 D' R' D' L R2 D2 U2 F2 
11. 21.924 B2 L2 R' U F2 D' U B F' R2 B2 D' F' D2 F' D U' R' 
12. 23.458 B' R' D F2 L2 R' B F' R2 D' B' L2 R' D' U2 B F L2

GRADUATE!!! (am I still allowed to compete here? I like the competition )


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 10, 2016)

r120

race to sub 30
OH

avg of 12
current: 39.46 (σ = 2.96)
best: 39.46 (σ = 2.96)

Average: 39.46 (σ = 2.96)
Mean: 40.94

Time List:
1. 38.86 R' B R U' L' U' L U' 
2. 37.80 U' L U R L B' R' L' U' 
3. 1:02.35 B' R B U L' B L' B' 
4. 43.15 R L U L U R' L U' 
5. 41.87 U B U L R' U L B 
6. 34.43 U B R L' U R' B' R 
7. 37.75 B U L B R L R' L U 
8. 34.88 U L U' R B R U' B U' 
9. 40.73 L' R U' L' U B L' U R 
10. 44.04 B U R' B' L B' R' L U' 
11. 39.05 B L' B R' L' U' L' R 
12. 36.38 U L' R B' R U R L' U'


----------



## Jason Green (Feb 10, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> GRADUATE!!! (am I still allowed to compete here? I like the competition )



Why don't you go on to the sub 20 race?


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 10, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Why don't you go on to the sub 20 race?



I already submitted a ao12 there. I just think the more comps there are, the better cuz I like racing


----------



## mafergut (Feb 10, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> I already submitted a ao12 there. I just think the more comps there are, the better cuz I like racing



Then do what I did. Invent a new race and compete with that. I moved from my standard white/yellow cross to red/blue/orange/green cross to try and become CN. Then you can, I don't know, use some handicap, like no inspection, or when you're faster try OH sub-30, or with a different method, like Roux or ZZ.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 10, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Then do what I did. Invent a new race and compete with that. I moved from my standard white/yellow cross to red/blue/orange/green cross to try and become CN. Then you can, I don't know, use some handicap, like no inspection, or when you're faster try OH sub-30, or with a different method, like Roux or ZZ.



Ok. I sort of already started becoming color neutral, (I made a race thread) but about OH, most people that do it do it with their left hand even though they are right handed. I know nothing about OH solving, nor have I started, but I feel more comfortable with my right. Also, if I do start OH, are there any more algs to learn? and doesn't ZZ work better with OH?


----------



## mafergut (Feb 10, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> Ok. I sort of already started becoming color neutral, (I made a race thread) but about OH, most people that do it do it with their left hand even though they are right handed. I know nothing about OH solving, nor have I started, but I feel more comfortable with my right. Also, if I do start OH, are there any more algs to learn? and doesn't ZZ work better with OH?



Regarding hand, the only advantage of using your left hand is that you already can adapt / relearn many algs that are R U, while, if you use your left, you will have to learn new algs or mirror them for L U. I tried with both and finally decided to go with left hand. You can basically use the same algs, but some of them are not very ergonomic for OH or need additional rotations, etc. I have learned like 2 or 3 new PLLs, for example and still use 2 look OLL for many cases instead of the 2H 1L OLL because of OH amnesia or because the alg is too awkward for OH and I have not learned a new one yet. Regarding the method, ZZ is supposed to be better for OH but all the 3 main methods are successfully used for OH, even Roux, with all those M slices, can be very fast OH if you know how to table abuse well  ZZ doesn't need F turns nor y cube rotations but it needs z cube rotations to insert pairs on the left (if you use your left hand) but, yeah, z rotations are faster than y. For me, though, gaining dexterity at OH is being a very slow process and my times are still quite bad, compared with my 2H times so I'm not graduating at sub-30 OH anytime soon 

And, sure, I know you started a CN race thread. I just started racing this week on it... but failed at sub-23 blue cross


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 10, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Regarding hand, the only advantage of using your left hand is that you already can adapt / relearn many algs that are R U, while, if you use your left, you will have to learn new algs or mirror them for L U. I tried with both and finally decided to go with left hand. You can basically use the same algs, but some of them are not very ergonomic for OH or need additional rotations, etc. I have learned like 2 or 3 new PLLs, for example and still use 2 look OLL for many cases instead of the 2H 1L OLL because of OH amnesia or because the alg is too awkward for OH and I have not learned a new one yet. Regarding the method, ZZ is supposed to be better for OH but all the 3 main methods are successfully used for OH, even Roux, with all those M slices, can be very fast OH if you know how to table abuse well  ZZ doesn't need F turns nor y cube rotations but it needs z cube rotations to insert pairs on the left (if you use your left hand) but, yeah, z rotations are faster than y. For me, though, gaining dexterity at OH is being a very slow process and my times are still quite bad, compared with my 2H times so I'm not graduating at sub-30 OH anytime soon
> 
> And, sure, I know you started a CN race thread. I just started racing this week on it... but failed at sub-23 blue cross



Lol that ok if you failed. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Jason Green (Feb 10, 2016)

I can very slowly do F2L with OH but still never solved it. Even using 2 look I can't figure out what I'm doing.  I haven't spent much time but it is interesting now. I find I can actually use my left pinky after all, even though not well yet.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 11, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> I can very slowly do F2L with OH but still never solved it. Even using 2 look I can't figure out what I'm doing.  I haven't spent much time but it is interesting now. I find I can actually use my left pinky after all, even though not well yet.



Yeah, it's a bit tricky at first and OH amnesia is a big hurdle for me (and for many people) because you basically have to relearn for OH almost any alg that's more than 4-6 moves long  I'm still too slow but it is quite rewarding and fun to solve OH. You should practice more and your left pinky will progressively gain dexterity!


----------



## Fazza2602 (Feb 12, 2016)

Round 120
Race To Sub 25
Yellow Cross Only
Guo Guan YueXiao

Ao12: 20.511

1st: 18.48
2nd: 18.83
3rd: 20.432
4th: 22.481
5th: 21.818
6th: 19.147
7th: 22.076
8th: 22.476
9th: 20.361
10th: 21.317
11th: 17.728
12th: 20.154

woo! im improving massively! thx brian!


----------



## muchacho (Feb 12, 2016)

Round 120
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 26.02

(20.66) 23.16 28.14 (DNF) 31.95 22.47 24.37 23.13 23.59 21.23 33.13 29.03

I was faster than I expected I would be, but I messed a few solves (and the DNF was because the timer didn't start, I'm going to blame the space bar, but maybe I forgot to press it).


----------



## ProjectAkain (Feb 12, 2016)

Round 120
Race to sub 30
Roux
*AO12: 38.91*

1. 29.82
2. 40.99
3. 35.11
4. 45.01*
5. 44.80
6. 37.88
7. 26.55*
8. 44.76
9. 39.00
10. 28.77
11. 41.45
12. 36.52

Well, my Roux has now gotten better than my CFOP before I switched. Missed competing last week due to school work, but next week I have school off so I'll have lots of practice time. First time I got sub-30's using Roux. Glad to get a sub-40 average. Might start learning actual 2-look cmll soon, since I use 2 look Oll (corners only) and T and V perm. Looking forward to actually having a goal to reach for.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello,

I want to compete in this round(120), but for the average of 12(Ao12) do you take out your best and worst times and then do the average? Or do you leave them in and just mark them?

Thanks.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 13, 2016)

Round 120 Race to sub 25 OH
Avg12 = 24.2


Spoiler: times



1. 22.21 
(2. 31.23) 
3. 23.84
4. 23.44 
5. 22.85
6. 28.99
7. 22.21 
8. 24.22 
9. 20.99 
10. 22.89 
(11. 19.36) 
12. 30.36


----------



## Jason Green (Feb 13, 2016)

CornerCutter said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to compete in this round(120), but for the average of 12(Ao12) do you take out your best and worst times and then do the average? Or do you leave them in and just mark them?
> 
> Thanks.


You drop your low and high and average the rest. If you use cstimer.net or a similar timer it will do it for you. If you have one DNF it counts as your worse, but two DNFs is a DNF for the average.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 13, 2016)

Round 120 
Race to sub-30
Fridrich-CFOP

This is my first time competing.

*Ao12: 29.48*

1. 29.00
2. 25.38
3. 27.02
4. 28.67
5. 25.74
6. 33.70
7. 27.05
8. 33.56
9. 36.62
10. 28.07
11. (37.13)
12. (23.39)


----------



## 26doober (Feb 14, 2016)

Round 120
Race to sub 25 - CFOP

Average 26.72

1. (34.65)
2. 27.88
3. 33.06
4. 26.51
5. 24.23
6. (22.20)
7. 26.02
8. 32.32
9. 23.39
10. 27.81
11. 22.25
12. 23.68


----------



## Calamity Strike (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey, guys, sorry i haven't been able to participate in the last few rounds, my parents decided to restrict me from the forums, so, yah. However, i have gotten two sub-30 ao50's since my last post here. I might be able to compete again in the future, but it will definitely be in the future.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Feb 14, 2016)

*Round 120*

Average: 38.96
42.05
36.61
35.59
38.89
40.85
36.72
36.45
36.72
45.29
38.61
43.81
38.84


----------



## Aikho (Feb 14, 2016)

*Race to Sub-30* _R120_
Method: Roux

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-14
*avg of 12: 28.97*

Time List:
1. 26.21 U' B' U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 R U' L2 R' B D' L F' R B2 
2. 33.01 L F' D' L' R' F' D L2 B' F L2 B' D L' D2 L F2 R 
3. 33.46 U' B F2 L2 U2 L U' L2 R' D' L2 D U' L2 B2 D2 U' R 
4. 28.58 U2 F2 U' R2 B F2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 L' R 
5. 28.63 D2 L F2 D U F D' U L' D2 F2 U' B F2 L D L' U 
6. 26.23 R' D2 R' B' F' L' D2 U2 R D B2 U' F D B D' L' R2 
7. 27.38 U2 L' R' B' U2 L2 D' B2 F' L F' D' L' B' R2 B F U 
8. 27.13 B2 U2 B2 L2 R' F' L' U' F U2 B2 F2 L' R B' L B' D 
9. 29.23 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' F D' U2 B' D B2 L R2 B2 F U2 B2 
10. (23.40) D2 L F' D' L B D' L U' L2 D' R' D' L R2 D2 U2 F2 
11. 29.79 B2 L2 R' U F2 D' U B F' R2 B2 D' F' D2 F' D U' R' 
12. (36.86) B' R' D F2 L2 R' B F' R2 D' B' L2 R' D' U2 B F L2


----------



## Jason Green (Feb 15, 2016)

Round 120 - Race to sub 25

Method CFOP

Boy I am just choking with the pressure lately, but at least I got it this week. I'm still just around 24 "normally", so a little extra pressure is putting me right at the number.  Oh well, it may be a while longer here if I can't take a quantum leap!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-14
*avg of 12: 24.86*

Time List:
1. 25.73 U' B' U2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 R U' L2 R' B D' L F' R B2 
2. 26.76 L F' D' L' R' F' D L2 B' F L2 B' D L' D2 L F2 R 
3. 22.91 U' B F2 L2 U2 L U' L2 R' D' L2 D U' L2 B2 D2 U' R 
4. 29.81 U2 F2 U' R2 B F2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 F2 L' R 
5. 28.24 D2 L F2 D U F D' U L' D2 F2 U' B F2 L D L' U 
6. (32.33) R' D2 R' B' F' L' D2 U2 R D B2 U' F D B D' L' R2 
7. 24.03 U2 L' R' B' U2 L2 D' B2 F' L F' D' L' B' R2 B F U 
8. 21.31 B2 U2 B2 L2 R' F' L' U' F U2 B2 F2 L' R B' L B' D 
9. (20.79) U2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' F D' U2 B' D B2 L R2 B2 F U2 B2 
10. 23.56 D2 L F' D' L B D' L U' L2 D' R' D' L R2 D2 U2 F2 
11. 22.32 B2 L2 R' U F2 D' U B F' R2 B2 D' F' D2 F' D U' R' 
12. 23.84 B' R' D F2 L2 R' B F' R2 D' B' L2 R' D' U2 B F L2


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 15, 2016)

Round 120
Race to sub-30 OH

Average of 12: 38.79
35.44 
(34.89) 
40.60 
35.62 
36.18 
36.23 
40.82 
47.74 
36.03 
(49.64) 
43.05 
36.23 

Its maybe too late, but here is my times...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 16, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Twenty Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty​*



Joel2274 graduates with CFOP this week in the race to sub 25!

Congratulations to everyone who participated!



Shaky Hands said:


> Just wondering if there's a record for longest to successfully graduate without skipping any weeks?


It took me 24 weeks in a row to graduate in the race to sub 30.... stick with it! 


Spoiler













Joel2274 said:


> GRADUATE!!! (am I still allowed to compete here? I like the competition )


Yes.

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 16, 2016)

*Round 121 Scrambles*

*Round 121 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 2/22/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. F2 L D2 U L' B R D' F2 U' F2 D' R' D2 B F' D' U2	
2. U L' R2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 B' F2 U2 B2 L R B2 R B2 U'	
3. D' U L2 F D2 L D' U F D U' B2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 B	
4. F L' B F' U' B D U2 L' F D2 L' R B2 F L2 R F	
5. D B U' L' R' U' R' F' L R' B' F' D' U2 R2 U F' U	
6. L2 R' F L F L D' R U2 R' U2 R2 U B F' R F2 D'	
7. R2 D' B' L R2 D2 U B F' L R' D' B R' F' D' R F	
8. R D2 U' L2 U L' D' U2 L B2 D' B D B2 F' R D2 R	
9. B2 F R' D2 B' F2 L' R D2 B' D' U F' R' U R2 U2 L2	
10. L2 R' B' L U F' D2 U' B2 F' D' R2 F L' R' D U L2	
11. B F' L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R B F' R' D R F2 L' B2 R'	
12. U2 L B2 D L' R U F L' U2 B' U2 B D2 B2 L D2 U'


----------



## Fazza2602 (Feb 16, 2016)

Round 121
CFOP; Yellow Cross Only
Qiyi Thunderclap

Ao12: 22.990

1st: 20.020
2nd: 18.669
3rd: 24.253
4th: 23.686
5th: 26.904
6th: 20.738
7th: 22.311
8th: 23.510
9th: 23.271
10th: 23.962
11th: 21.242
12th: 26.946

pretty good. I love!!!!!!!! my thunderclap tho!!! IT IS AMAZING!


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 16, 2016)

Round 121
Race to sub-30 OH
Average of 12: 39.44
Time list:
34.72 
(46.63)
38.68 
39.84 
40.78 
46.34  
(31.82) 
41.20 
37.01 
37.72 
42.96 
35.16 
:-D


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 16, 2016)

Brian Kremer said:


> It took me 24 weeks in a row to graduate in the race to sub 30.... stick with it!



Ah cool. I could be in good company then! 

Round 121
Race to sub 30-CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 29.705* (last week: 32.433)

Best Time: 24.86
Worst Time: 39.03
Current percentage of sub-30 solves in last 250: 37.6% (last week: 32.0%)
Lifetime sub-30 solves: 910 (last week: 616)

1. 27.62 F2 L D2 U L' B R D' F2 U' F2 D' R' D2 B F' D' U2
2. 34.12 U L' R2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 B' F2 U2 B2 L R B2 R B2 U'
3. 25.28 D' U L2 F D2 L D' U F D U' B2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 B (I'd consider this an easy scramble and I got a PLL skip here too but paused a while on 1st F2L)
4. 27.10 F L' B F' U' B D U2 L' F D2 L' R B2 F L2 R F
5. 39.03 D B U' L' R' U' R' F' L R' B' F' D' U2 R2 U F' U
6. 35.74 L2 R' F L F L D' R U2 R' U2 R2 U B F' R F2 D'
7. 26.37 R2 D' B' L R2 D2 U B F' L R' D' B R' F' D' R F
8. 31.26 R D2 U' L2 U L' D' U2 L B2 D' B D B2 F' R D2 R
9. 28.05 B2 F R' D2 B' F2 L' R D2 B' D' U F' R' U R2 U2 L2
10. 31.64 L2 R' B' L U F' D2 U' B2 F' D' R2 F L' R' D U L2
*11. 24.86 B F' L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R B F' R' D R F2 L' B2 R'*
12. 29.87 U2 L B2 D L' R U F L' U2 B' U2 B D2 B2 L D2 U' 

Finally a success this week  after managing many hundreds of practice solves. Things are beginning to flow a bit better now I've switched back to a tighter cube and finally finished off Full PLL by learning the N-perms.


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 17, 2016)

r121

race to sub 30

OH

avg of 12
current: 38.34 (σ = 2.57)
best: 38.34 (σ = 2.57)

Average: 38.34 (σ = 2.57)
Mean: 38.49

Time List:
1. 36.92 R B' R' B R L U' R' 
2. 40.68 R' U' R B U L B L' 
3. 37.32 B' L B' R' L' B' L R 
4. 44.76 L' U L B' L U B U' 
5. 36.28 L' R' B L' B' L' U B 
6. 33.72 L U' B' R B' R U B 
7. 40.63 B U B R L' B R U' R 
8. 42.36 U' R' B R' B R' U' R' 
9. 41.21 B' R' L U L' B' L' U' 
10. 35.92 R' U' R' B' U' R' B R' L 
11. 35.77 B U B L' R U' L R U 
12. 36.24 U L' U L R B' L U L

pb avg. i wonder if i can sub 38


----------



## h2f (Feb 17, 2016)

*Race to sub-25, CN, yellow crosse only
avg of 12: 24.57
*
Time List:
25.79, 24.90, (DNF(9.23)), 21.39, 32.11, 25.51, 22.48, 25.72, 24.59, 23.32, 19.79, (17.63)


----------



## muchacho (Feb 17, 2016)

Round 121
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 25.30

27.32 24.84 25.41 22.59 23.72 23.81 29.02 26.09 (22.92) 24.77 (31.37) 25.09

Not quite there yet but I feel I'm getting closer.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Round 121 Race to sub 25 OH

Avg 23.03
(26.78), 20.07, 20.95, 25.02, 26.04, 20.43, (17.04), 22.05, 23.99, 26.52, 26.22, 18.96


----------



## mafergut (Feb 19, 2016)

Round 121 - Race to sub-25
CFOP with non-white/yellow cross color only
Cube: YJ Chilong

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-19
*avg of 12: 22.50*

Time List:
1. 22.07[orange] F2 L D2 U L' B R D' F2 U' F2 D' R' D2 B F' D' U2 
2. 22.61[orange] U L' R2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 B' F2 U2 B2 L R B2 R B2 U' 
3. 19.78[red] D' U L2 F D2 L D' U F D U' B2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 B 
4. 23.09[blue] F L' B F' U' B D U2 L' F D2 L' R B2 F L2 R F 
5. 17.50[blue] D B U' L' R' U' R' F' L R' B' F' D' U2 R2 U F' U 
6. 28.10[green] L2 R' F L F L D' R U2 R' U2 R2 U B F' R F2 D' 
7. (30.95[blue]) R2 D' B' L R2 D2 U B F' L R' D' B R' F' D' R F 
8. 19.24[orange] R D2 U' L2 U L' D' U2 L B2 D' B D B2 F' R D2 R 
9. (16.47[orange]) B2 F R' D2 B' F2 L' R D2 B' D' U F' R' U R2 U2 L2 
10. 22.70[blue] L2 R' B' L U F' D2 U' B2 F' D' R2 F L' R' D U L2 
11. 22.76[orange] B F' L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R B F' R' D R F2 L' B2 R' 
12. 27.10[blue]  U2 L B2 D L' R U F L' U2 B' U2 B D2 B2 L D2 U'

Another 0.5 sec of improvement since last week, even though I still managed to spoil 3 solves with F2L pairs in wrong slots or forgetting what was my cross color mid-solve. But this time some solves felt almost as fast as normal white/yellow ones. The 16.xx is a PLL skip, though, but the 17.50 was full step. Still lots of things to improve but I can consider myself now around sub-23 with full color neutral CFOP and I graduate from this sub-25 race!!!

I will have to invent some other thing to stay here or... Can I just keep posting my solves here every week (as an alumni) until I feel I am close to sub-20 Full CN and then go to that thread? I would like to have at least a mid 21.xx Ao12 before I move there.


----------



## Jason Green (Feb 19, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Round 121 - Race to sub-25
> CFOP with non-white/yellow cross color only
> Cube: YJ Chilong
> 
> ...


How about you go there when I graduate (if you're not already gone). I feel like moving on and comparing myself to that thread sooner will push me faster... But who knows.  Good job by the way!


----------



## mafergut (Feb 20, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> How about you go there when I graduate (if you're not already gone). I feel like moving on and comparing myself to that thread sooner will push me faster... But who knows.  Good job by the way!



Consider it done!!! I will go with you. Well, I'm already there as an alumni with CFOP white/yellow cross but I plan to graduate again with Full CN so we can try to graduate together. Thanks, I'm really starting to feel the improvement but when I mess it up I mess it up big time


----------



## Jason Green (Feb 20, 2016)

Round 121 - Race to sub 25

Method CFOP

A little more convincing this week. I was still quite anxious but did a better job of calming myself before each solve I think.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-20
*avg of 12: 23.38*

Time List:
1. 24.20 F2 L D2 U L' B R D' F2 U' F2 D' R' D2 B F' D' U2 
2. 24.82 U L' R2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 B' F2 U2 B2 L R B2 R B2 U' 
3. 20.83 D' U L2 F D2 L D' U F D U' B2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 B 
4. 23.53 F L' B F' U' B D U2 L' F D2 L' R B2 F L2 R F 
5. (25.40) D B U' L' R' U' R' F' L R' B' F' D' U2 R2 U F' U 
6. 24.81 L2 R' F L F L D' R U2 R' U2 R2 U B F' R F2 D' 
7. 23.98 R2 D' B' L R2 D2 U B F' L R' D' B R' F' D' R F 
8. 21.66 R D2 U' L2 U L' D' U2 L B2 D' B D B2 F' R D2 R 
9. (18.04) B2 F R' D2 B' F2 L' R D2 B' D' U F' R' U R2 U2 L2 
10. 23.76 L2 R' B' L U F' D2 U' B2 F' D' R2 F L' R' D U L2 
11. 22.43 B F' L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R B F' R' D R F2 L' B2 R' 
12. 23.71 U2 L B2 D L' R U F L' U2 B' U2 B D2 B2 L D2 U'


----------



## mafergut (Feb 21, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Round 121 - Race to sub 25 Method CFOP
> A little more convincing this week. I was still quite anxious but did a better job of calming myself before each solve I think.



And much more consistent than my average. Well done!


----------



## Aikho (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm improving, this is fun!

*Race to Sub-30* _R121_
Method: Roux

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-21
*avg of 12: 28.40*

Time List:
1. 30.32 F2 L D2 U L' B R D' F2 U' F2 D' R' D2 B F' D' U2 
2. 29.93 U L' R2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 B' F2 U2 B2 L R B2 R B2 U' 
3. 27.35 D' U L2 F D2 L D' U F D U' B2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 B 
4. 28.03 F L' B F' U' B D U2 L' F D2 L' R B2 F L2 R F 
5. 28.65 D B U' L' R' U' R' F' L R' B' F' D' U2 R2 U F' U 
6. 28.19 L2 R' F L F L D' R U2 R' U2 R2 U B F' R F2 D' 
7. 25.23 R2 D' B' L R2 D2 U B F' L R' D' B R' F' D' R F 
8. 31.40 R D2 U' L2 U L' D' U2 L B2 D' B D B2 F' R D2 R 
9. 24.13 B2 F R' D2 B' F2 L' R D2 B' D' U F' R' U R2 U2 L2 
10. 30.73 L2 R' B' L U F' D2 U' B2 F' D' R2 F L' R' D U L2 
11. (23.73) B F' L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R B F' R' D R F2 L' B2 R' 
12. (35.16) U2 L B2 D L' R U F L' U2 B' U2 B D2 B2 L D2 U'


----------



## LexTrew (Feb 21, 2016)

Im back!

Round 121
Race to sub 25 - Roux 

avg of 12: 22.548

1- 21.769
2- 21.662
3- 19.073
4- 29.043
5- (36.304)
6- 25.388
7- 21.199
8- 21.064
9- 20.280
10- (18.608)
11- 26.249
12- 19.792


----------



## trackdork (Feb 22, 2016)

Round 121
Race to Sub 25 
CFOP CN

These seemed like CRAZY easy scrambles. I guess though usually I get thrown off by seeing blocks/pairs built early on in the cross phase, but now that I'm practicing regularly for this comp it was easier to incorporate those into my inspection planning. Yay!

Rubik's cube
Feb 22, 2016 8:47:33 AM - 8:57:17 AM

Mean: 23.74
Average: 22.74
Best time: 19.70
Median: 23.10
Worst time: 37.73
Standard deviation: 4.51


*Best average of 12: 22.74*
1-12 - 22.43 19.85 (19.70) 24.29 20.07 24.07 23.09 23.02 (37.73) 23.77 23.73 23.11


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 22, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 121
Race to Sub-30
Fridrich - CFOP

*Ao12: 26.986*

1. 31.36
2. 25.19
3. 27.63
4. 25.44
5. 26.42
6. 26.64
7. (24.42)
8. 27.70
9. (32.17)
10. 26.94
11. 26.92
12. 25.62


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 23, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-One Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-One​*



Fazza2602 graduates with Yellow Cross this week in the race to sub 25!

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 23, 2016)

*Round 122 Scrambles*

*Round 122 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 2/29/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. L' R' D2 U2 F2 D L R F' L R2 U' R2 D2 U B2 F' L	
2. D L R' U L B F' L' F D' L' D B2 R D' F' U' L2	
3. L2 F2 L B L' D' B' U2 L D2 L R2 F2 L2 B' D2 B U	
4. F R' F' L' R B D2 B F' D' U B' U' L' R' U' L U	
5. D' L B2 F' D' U' B D2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F'	
6. U F L' R' U2 F2 D2 U L D' F' D' L2 F2 R2 B' L R2	
7. F2 D B F2 U' F' L2 R' U2 R D F' D2 B R2 F2 R' B2	
8. D' F2 R2 B' U2 R D2 L' R2 U2 L2 B' L B' L D2 B L2	
9. B2 U2 B L' D' B2 U L D' U2 L R U2 B' F' L' R' D'	
10. F' D2 L2 B D' B2 R2 U' L' B U' F2 D2 U' F' U L' D	
11. L' R2 U L D2 U2 B R U' B2 D' U L R B2 D U R'	
12. L' R' B' L2 R2 D' F' U2 R B D' U2 F U' B2 F' L R


----------



## muchacho (Feb 23, 2016)

Round 122
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 23.17

25.42 24.09 (35.32) 21.98 21.73 21.31 23.21 23.30 21.73 (20.67) 22.63 26.28

I had just got an ao12 PB and thought that it was a good moment to try this, it worked


----------



## mafergut (Feb 23, 2016)

muchacho said:


> Round 122
> Race to sub 25
> Method: Roux
> 
> ...



Good job!!!!


----------



## muchacho (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks! (but it was too good, not sure if I will be able to even sub-25 next week).


----------



## mafergut (Feb 23, 2016)

By the way, I see there were more graduations in addition to Fazza2602 in sub-25 race:
- trackdork at CFOP
- h2f at Yellow Cross
- myself at full CN


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 23, 2016)

Round 122
Race to sub 30-CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 29.108* (last week: 29.705)

Best Time: 26.02
Worst Time: 38.10
Current percentage of sub-30 solves in last 250: 49.6% (last week: 37.6%)
Lifetime sub-30 solves: 1243 (last week: 910)

1. 33.49 L' R' D2 U2 F2 D L R F' L R2 U' R2 D2 U B2 F' L (delay from corner twist)
2. 27.47 D L R' U L B F' L' F D' L' D B2 R D' F' U' L2
3. 27.92 L2 F2 L B L' D' B' U2 L D2 L R2 F2 L2 B' D2 B U
*4. 26.02 F R' F' L' R B D2 B F' D' U B' U' L' R' U' L U*
5. 27.93 D' L B2 F' D' U' B D2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F'
6. 27.17 U F L' R' U2 F2 D2 U L D' F' D' L2 F2 R2 B' L R2
7. 30.04 F2 D B F2 U' F' L2 R' U2 R D F' D2 B R2 F2 R' B2
8. 29.95 D' F2 R2 B' U2 R D2 L' R2 U2 L2 B' L B' L D2 B L2
9. 31.42 B2 U2 B L' D' B2 U L D' U2 L R U2 B' F' L' R' D'
10. 29.46 F' D2 L2 B D' B2 R2 U' L' B U' F2 D2 U' F' U L' D
11. 29.32 L' R2 U L D2 U2 B R U' B2 D' U L R B2 D U R'
12. 38.10 L' R' B' L2 R2 D' F' U2 R B D' U2 F U' B2 F' L R (slow F2L)

I feel I've been making some good jumps up lately, banging in a lot more sub-30 solves. I think spending all my practice time yesterday on 4x4 and 5x5 (both of which I'm rather weak at) may have helped to come back with some good focus. Hopefully I can keep it up for next week.


----------



## LexTrew (Feb 23, 2016)

Round 122
Race to sub 25 - Roux 

avg of 12: 23.29

1- 22.48
2- 23.44
3- 22.99
4- 22.95
5- (18.69)
6- 25.21
7- 24.33
8- 22.28
9- 20.09
10- 24.28
11- (25.37)
12- 24.83

Im getting way more consistent now


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 24, 2016)

r122

race to sub 30

OH

avg of 12
current: 37.00 (σ = 2.25)
best: 37.00 (σ = 2.25)

Average: 37.00 (σ = 2.25)
Mean: 36.93

Time List:
1. 38.03 R L' B' R L' U L' B L 
2. 31.04 L' U B R B' U' L' B' 
3. 37.59 U' L' R' U' L R' L' R L 
4. 35.42 B L B R L' B R L' 
5. 35.56 U R' B' R' B L' U' L' 
6. 34.78 R' B L' B U B' L R' 
7. 39.53 U' R U' L' R' U' B U R' 
8. 40.59 R' B L' B' U R L' U' L 
9. 38.61 L' R U R L' U L U' L' 
10. 33.48 R B' U' R B U R U R 
11. 42.04 U B R U' B' U' L' R U' 
12. 36.40 U' R U R L' U' L B' U'

another PB. switched from mini aolong v1 to guoguan yuexiao. i guess the yuexiao helped here.


----------



## Jason Green (Feb 25, 2016)

Round 122 - Race to Sub 25

Method - CFOP

Well, not all that "convincing" this week, but I got it at least! Geez, two 29s. Last week I waited until the weekend when I'm a little more rested. I probably should have this week, but I was feeling pretty good in practice, and I figured the extra pressure is good to experience for comps. :tu

Thanks Brian for running this! I'm going to go compare myself (compete) in the sub 20 thread for a while. Maybe if I get too depressed I'll come back here in some fashion! 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-24
*avg of 12: 24.54*

Time List:
1. 22.14 L' R' D2 U2 F2 D L R F' L R2 U' R2 D2 U B2 F' L 
2. (19.92) D L R' U L B F' L' F D' L' D B2 R D' F' U' L2 
3. 24.33 L2 F2 L B L' D' B' U2 L D2 L R2 F2 L2 B' D2 B U 
4. 29.13 F R' F' L' R B D2 B F' D' U B' U' L' R' U' L U 
5. 27.35 D' L B2 F' D' U' B D2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F' 
6. 23.60 U F L' R' U2 F2 D2 U L D' F' D' L2 F2 R2 B' L R2 
7. 23.84 F2 D B F2 U' F' L2 R' U2 R D F' D2 B R2 F2 R' B2 
8. 25.30 D' F2 R2 B' U2 R D2 L' R2 U2 L2 B' L B' L D2 B L2 
9. 22.96 B2 U2 B L' D' B2 U L D' U2 L R U2 B' F' L' R' D' 
10. 22.40 F' D2 L2 B D' B2 R2 U' L' B U' F2 D2 U' F' U L' D 
11. (29.46) L' R2 U L D2 U2 B R U' B2 D' U L R B2 D U R' 
12. 24.26 L' R' B' L2 R2 D' F' U2 R B D' U2 F U' B2 F' L R


----------



## muchacho (Feb 25, 2016)

Congrats!

Do you solve white cross only? Will you try yellow? You could try sub-30 with yellow.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 25, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Round 122 - Race to Sub 25
> 
> Method - CFOP
> 
> Well, not all that "convincing" this week, but I got it at least!



Congrats, Jason! I see you moved already to the sub-20 race. I will do this week's scrambles here even though I already had 3 sub-25 full CN averages in a row but, I'll do a 4th one (I hope). Then I will think about sub-30 OH... maybe I will need 2 years to succeed at that


----------



## Jason Green (Feb 25, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Congrats, Jason! I see you moved already to the sub-20 race. I will do this week's scrambles here even though I already had 3 sub-25 full CN averages in a row but, I'll do a 4th one (I hope). Then I will think about sub-30 OH... maybe I will need 2 years to succeed at that


Figured I might as well go ahead and submit a sub 20 time, that was zero pressure because I knew I couldn't do it.  

David yes I'm white only now. Maybe yellow cross is not a bad idea. I tried a few times in pretty slow. Other colors in just totally lost.[emoji14]


----------



## mafergut (Feb 25, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Figured I might as well go ahead and submit a sub 20 time, that was zero pressure because I knew I couldn't do it.
> 
> David yes I'm white only now. Maybe yellow cross is not a bad idea. I tried a few times in pretty slow. Other colors in just totally lost.[emoji14]



Being at least dual white/yellow is totally worth it. Double chance of a good cross but Selkie demonstrates it is not necessary to be fast 
After a couple of years of dual CN I'm now trying full CN and I'm not finding it as difficult as I thought but, of course, my times still leave a lot to be desired. Not sure it is worth it, though but, what can I say, I don't seem to be able to be much faster than I am so I don't want to get bored by just spamming solves and I needed a new challenge 

EDIT: I should have not said anything. What a horrible average... 
Yeah, it was sub-25 but 1 second worse than last week and full of solves that were really non-convincing, with terrible lookahead, etc. I think I will stay here for a couple weeks more 

Round 122 - Race to sub-25
CFOP with non-white/yellow cross color only
Cube: YJ Chilong

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-25
*avg of 12: 23.64*

Time List:
1. 22.81[blue] L' R' D2 U2 F2 D L R F' L R2 U' R2 D2 U B2 F' L 
2. 28.20[red] D L R' U L B F' L' F D' L' D B2 R D' F' U' L2 
3. (19.63[orange]) L2 F2 L B L' D' B' U2 L D2 L R2 F2 L2 B' D2 B U 
4. 20.31[red] F R' F' L' R B D2 B F' D' U B' U' L' R' U' L U 
5. 25.18[red] D' L B2 F' D' U' B D2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F' 
6. 24.69[green] U F L' R' U2 F2 D2 U L D' F' D' L2 F2 R2 B' L R2 
7. 25.61[green] F2 D B F2 U' F' L2 R' U2 R D F' D2 B R2 F2 R' B2 
8. 23.55[blue] D' F2 R2 B' U2 R D2 L' R2 U2 L2 B' L B' L D2 B L2 
9. 19.67[red] B2 U2 B L' D' B2 U L D' U2 L R U2 B' F' L' R' D' 
10. (30.99[green]) F' D2 L2 B D' B2 R2 U' L' B U' F2 D2 U' F' U L' D 
11. 24.14[red] L' R2 U L D2 U2 B R U' B2 D' U L R B2 D U R' 
12. 22.20[blue] L' R' B' L2 R2 D' F' U2 R B D' U2 F U' B2 F' L R


----------



## Fazza2602 (Feb 27, 2016)

Woo hoo! personal shout out this week, haha, im on race to sub 20 with dual cross now. thx brian.


----------



## Aikho (Feb 28, 2016)

That was close.

*Race to Sub-30* _R122_
Method: Roux

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-28
*avg of 12: 29.94*

Time List:
1. 30.82 L' R' D2 U2 F2 D L R F' L R2 U' R2 D2 U B2 F' L 
2. 31.36 D L R' U L B F' L' F D' L' D B2 R D' F' U' L2 
3. 33.92 L2 F2 L B L' D' B' U2 L D2 L R2 F2 L2 B' D2 B U 
4. _36.61_ F R' F' L' R B D2 B F' D' U B' U' L' R' U' L U 
5. 27.17 D' L B2 F' D' U' B D2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F' 
6. 29.43 U F L' R' U2 F2 D2 U L D' F' D' L2 F2 R2 B' L R2 
7. *(23.73)* F2 D B F2 U' F' L2 R' U2 R D F' D2 B R2 F2 R' B2 
8. 29.64 D' F2 R2 B' U2 R D2 L' R2 U2 L2 B' L B' L D2 B L2 
9. 26.07 B2 U2 B L' D' B2 U L D' U2 L R U2 B' F' L' R' D' 
10. *(38.08)* F' D2 L2 B D' B2 R2 U' L' B U' F2 D2 U' F' U L' D 
11. 29.47 L' R2 U L D2 U2 B R U' B2 D' U L R B2 D U R' 
12. 24.84 L' R' B' L2 R2 D' F' U2 R B D' U2 F U' B2 F' L R


----------



## Jason Green (Feb 28, 2016)

Aikho said:


> That was close.
> 
> *Race to Sub-30* _R122_
> Method: Roux
> ...


You might be like me, nerves are worse in the beginning and then after a bad start you relax? I've done that a few times at least. 

Good job!


----------



## Yellow Toad (Feb 29, 2016)

*Round 122*

Average: 39.40
44.49
34.66
33.84
43.38
35.84
55.19
37.36
47.52
37.17
45.20
33.98
34.35


----------



## Aikho (Feb 29, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> You might be like me, nerves are worse in the beginning and then after a bad start you relax? I've done that a few times at least.
> 
> Good job!



Hehe, thanks. I do usually have a bad case of nerves when I start a planned average, on the whim stuff go much better, usually.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 29, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 122
Race to Sub-30
Fridrich - CFOP

*Ao12: 27.46*

1. 28.64
2. 28.12
3. 28.46
4. 26.70
5. 28.50
6. 26.54
7. 24.26
8. (22.81)
9. 27.35
10. (32.94)
11. 26.22
12. 29.83


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 29, 2016)

Round 122 Race to sub 25 OH
Avg: 22.03



Spoiler: Times



Ignore the scrambles 
1. 25.55 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 U F2 L' F D2 U' L B R' L' F' D
2. 17.28 D' U B2 F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U' B' L' U' B' L U R' B F R2 D2
3. 22.30 D L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B D U' B F R B2 F L F
4. 23.26 B2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 U' F' R2 B D B2 R' U2 F2 U B2
5. 21.61 R2 F2 U R2 D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' F D2 U L' F' D' F2 U' R B
6. 17.04 U' B2 U F2 D U F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L' F' U L B' R F2 U2 L
7. 20.82 R2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U B2 U2 L2 U R F2 U2 F D F R U2 B' D U'
8. 21.33 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 D B D2 B R2 B U2 R L' D' F2 U
9. 50.14 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D R F R' U' B D' F' R' D2 L U'
10. 22.70 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 D' L B' R U' F' U2 F' L' U' L' D'
11. 22.32 L2 B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B D' R' D2 U L D2 L' B F'
12. 23.15 R2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U L U' L2 B F' D2 R' D' B R2 D2


----------



## trackdork (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I graduated last week? I thought it was three in a row anyway. 

So my first act as graduate I decided not to practice and lay an egg, for old times sake. Thanks as always for hosting this comp, it's really helped me focus.

Round 122 Race to sub 25 
CFOP CN (alum)
*
Best average of 12: 26.411*
1-12 - 25.587 (34.115) 24.813 23.093 25.919 23.787 26.910 26.857 28.762 (22.687) 28.020 30.370

Mean: 26.743
Average: 26.411
Best time: 22.687
Median: 26.388
Worst time: 34.115
Standard deviation: 3.129


----------



## EchecsRex (Mar 1, 2016)

Race to Sub-25

Round 122

Method: CFOP (With Full PLL)

PB: 18.96

Average: 26.41
(This is about 1 second above what I average)

Solves:

1. 24.37 L' R' D2 U2 F2 D L R F' L R2 U' R2 D2 U B2 F' L 
2. 28.10 D L R' U L B F' L' F D' L' D B2 R D' F' U' L2 
3. 26.76 L2 F2 L B L' D' B' U2 L D2 L R2 F2 L2 B' D2 B U 
4. 29.79 F R' F' L' R B D2 B F' D' U B' U' L' R' U' L U 
5. (34.72) D' L B2 F' D' U' B D2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L' D2 U2 L2 F' So bad, so bad... 
6. 28.88 U F L' R' U2 F2 D2 U L D' F' D' L2 F2 R2 B' L R2 
7. 21.35 F2 D B F2 U' F' L2 R' U2 R D F' D2 B R2 F2 R' B2 
8. 28.35 D' F2 R2 B' U2 R D2 L' R2 U2 L2 B' L B' L D2 B L2 
9. 23.02 B2 U2 B L' D' B2 U L D' U2 L R U2 B' F' L' R' D' 
10. 27.64 F' D2 L2 B D' B2 R2 U' L' B U' F2 D2 U' F' U L' D 
11. (20.17) L' R2 U L D2 U2 B R U' B2 D' U L R B2 D U R' Almost PB (messed up on last 3 moves, but still wouldn't have been PB if I hadn't messed up anyway)
12. 23.68 L' R' B' L2 R2 D' F' U2 R B D' U2 F U' B2 F' L R


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 2, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Two Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Two​*



CornerCutter graduates with CFOP and Aikho graduates with Roux this week in the race to sub 30!

penguinz7 graduates with OH and Jason Green graduates with CFOP this week in the race to sub 25!

Not sure how I missed it last week but congratulations also to all of last week's graduates: mafergut graduated with CN, trackdork graduated with CFOP, and h2f graduated with YC all in the race to sub 25! Good luck to you all in the race to sub 20! 


Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 2, 2016)

*Round 123 Scrambles*

*Round 123 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 3/7/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. L2 R' B2 L2 F D2 U2 B' R' D2 F U2 F2 R' D2 F' L2 F	
2. L D U2 R2 F' R B R2 F R2 D2 F L U' B U L' U'	
3. D2 R U L2 D' L2 B F D' F2 D' L' R2 B2 F D' B2 L	
4. L D U2 L D2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D' B' F L' D' R2 D2	
5. B' D2 U' R' U F' R2 D2 U F2 L2 R' B D L' U F2 R	
6. U' F2 R2 B D' U2 R U B' U B' F2 U2 B F' R2 D' F	
7. F' R U' F2 D B L' D' F2 R B2 R F2 L' R B' F' D	
8. R' D L2 R D2 U2 B L D2 U B D2 F' L2 U' B' U' R'	
9. U' F R2 B R F2 U L F' U2 B2 L2 R' B2 F L F2 D2	
10. B F2 L2 B F R D R B2 F' U2 R D' B2 R2 B2 R B'	
11. B F2 U' L' U' F' U R2 B2 F D' L' R B F' L2 B' R'	
12. B' L2 D' B D F D L2 R' B' D2 B' D2 B2 U B2 R' B


----------



## EchecsRex (Mar 2, 2016)

Race to Sub-25

Round 123

Method: CFOP (With Full PLL)

PB: 18.96

Average: 25.72 (Are you serious? -_-)
(This is about 1 second above what I average)

Solves:
1. 24.78 L2 R' B2 L2 F D2 U2 B' R' D2 F U2 F2 R' D2 F' L2 F 
2. 25.15 L D U2 R2 F' R B R2 F R2 D2 F L U' B U L' U' 
3. 24.77 D2 R U L2 D' L2 B F D' F2 D' L' R2 B2 F D' B2 L 
4. (21.53) L D U2 L D2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D' B' F L' D' R2 D2 
5. 26.89 B' D2 U' R' U F' R2 D2 U F2 L2 R' B D L' U F2 R 
6. 26.98 U' F2 R2 B D' U2 R U B' U B' F2 U2 B F' R2 D' F 
7. 23.72 F' R U' F2 D B L' D' F2 R B2 R F2 L' R B' F' D 
8. 25.69 R' D L2 R D2 U2 B L D2 U B D2 F' L2 U' B' U' R' 
9. 27.02 U' F R2 B R F2 U L F' U2 B2 L2 R' B2 F L F2 D2 
10. 24.90 B F2 L2 B F R D R B2 F' U2 R D' B2 R2 B2 R B' 
11. (34.49) B F2 U' L' U' F' U R2 B2 F D' L' R B F' L2 B' R' There is always one solve that screws up the average
12. 22.71 B' L2 D' B D F D L2 R' B' D2 B' D2 B2 U B2 R' B


----------



## muchacho (Mar 2, 2016)

Round 123
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 24.94

26.26 24.31 (29.30) 28.24 23.50 23.40 20.13 25.34 (16.55) 24.43 28.75 25.09

I got too nervous during last solves, but I made it, and with a nice single (0.2 off PB) and no sup-30, so quite happy 

[2/3]


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 2, 2016)

muchacho said:


> Round 123
> Race to sub 25
> Method: Roux
> 
> ...


Good job! I'm going to stay this week with yellow cross only for sub 30.


----------



## muchacho (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice! I'll stay here for long, I will try to be sub-25 using just 1 out of my 8 possible first blocks (for each of them), or maybe instead start by not using blue-white for first block, then neither that nor blue-yellow, then also no black-white... that will take me most likely more than half a year... but being sub-20 may take me longer, so I prefer staying in this thread and avoid the boredom and frustration that racing to sub-20 would get me. You improve faster, so you're safe.


----------



## LexTrew (Mar 2, 2016)

Round 123
Race to sub 25 - Roux 

avg of 12: 22.67

1- 21.96
2- (27.24)
3- 19.88
4- (19.32)
5- 26.79
6- 19.70
7- 22.78
8- 19.98
9- 21.16
10- 26.25
11- 26.44
12- 21.75

Man, all those sub-20


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 3, 2016)

Round 123 - Race to Sub 30

Method CFOP - *yellow cross only* (normally white cross solver)

This wasn't too bad, I wish I could do that well with full CN, but it really throws me.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-2
*avg of 12: 26.68*

Time List:
1. 25.42 L2 R' B2 L2 F D2 U2 B' R' D2 F U2 F2 R' D2 F' L2 F 
2. 31.50 L D U2 R2 F' R B R2 F R2 D2 F L U' B U L' U' 
3. 26.58 D2 R U L2 D' L2 B F D' F2 D' L' R2 B2 F D' B2 L 
4. 28.79 L D U2 L D2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D' B' F L' D' R2 D2 
5. (37.05) B' D2 U' R' U F' R2 D2 U F2 L2 R' B D L' U F2 R 
6. 23.98 U' F2 R2 B D' U2 R U B' U B' F2 U2 B F' R2 D' F 
7. 30.85 F' R U' F2 D B L' D' F2 R B2 R F2 L' R B' F' D 
8. 27.96 R' D L2 R D2 U2 B L D2 U B D2 F' L2 U' B' U' R' 
9. (21.40) U' F R2 B R F2 U L F' U2 B2 L2 R' B2 F L F2 D2 
10. 24.92 B F2 L2 B F R D R B2 F' U2 R D' B2 R2 B2 R B' 
11. 22.52 B F2 U' L' U' F' U R2 B2 F D' L' R B F' L2 B' R' 
12. 24.26 B' L2 D' B D F D L2 R' B' D2 B' D2 B2 U B2 R' B


----------



## mafergut (Mar 3, 2016)

Race to Sub-25 Full CN (non-white/yellow cross only) - Alumni
Cube: Moyu Tanglong

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-3
*avg of 12: 22.43*

Time List:
1. 19.99[blue] L2 R' B2 L2 F D2 U2 B' R' D2 F U2 F2 R' D2 F' L2 F 
2. 22.47[red] L D U2 R2 F' R B R2 F R2 D2 F L U' B U L' U' 
3. (18.70[green]) D2 R U L2 D' L2 B F D' F2 D' L' R2 B2 F D' B2 L 
4. 21.11[orange] L D U2 L D2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D' B' F L' D' R2 D2 
5. 23.88[green] B' D2 U' R' U F' R2 D2 U F2 L2 R' B D L' U F2 R 
6. 20.51[green] U' F2 R2 B D' U2 R U B' U B' F2 U2 B F' R2 D' F 
7. (DNF [blue]) F' R U' F2 D B L' D' F2 R B2 R F2 L' R B' F' D 
8. 23.76[red] R' D L2 R D2 U2 B L D2 U B D2 F' L2 U' B' U' R' 
9. 25.13[green] U' F R2 B R F2 U L F' U2 B2 L2 R' B2 F L F2 D2 
10. 22.82[green] B F2 L2 B F R D R B2 F' U2 R D' B2 R2 B2 R B' 
11. 21.57[red] B F2 U' L' U' F' U R2 B2 F D' L' R B F' L2 B' R' 
12. 23.04[green] B' L2 D' B D F D L2 R' B' D2 B' D2 B2 U B2 R' B

Stupid DNF messing up an H-perm!!! Still too many pauses and panic due to forgetting what the cross color was. I will keep participating here until I feel ready for sub-20 full CN, that is, until I can at least get high 20 and low 21 averages.


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 5, 2016)

r123

race to sub 30
OH

avg of 12
current: 35.57 (σ = 4.01)
best: 35.57 (σ = 4.01)

Average: 35.57 (σ = 4.01)
Mean: 39.53

Time List:
1. 39.71 B U' B' U' R B L R' 
2. 37.29 L R L B' R' B' R B' R' 
3. 28.75 B' R' U B L R U R' U' 
4. 28.06 U R' L B' U L' U L U' 
5. 35.27 B' U' B' U' B' L' B' R' 
6. 36.73 R B' R U R' U R L 
7. 36.84 B R' L' B' L' U B' L' U' 
8. 27.39 L' U R' B L B' L B' 
9. 1:31.26 R' U B L' U L' U R' U 
10. 35.82 L B R U' B U R B' R 
11. 38.14 R' B L R' B R' U R B L' 
12. 39.02 U L' U' R' L B R' L R

pb avg yet again


----------



## TheoLyh (Mar 5, 2016)

Race to sub-30 OH
round 123

Time list
session avg: 35.65 (σ = 3.88)
session mean: 35.73

1. 36.54 
2. 40.86 
3. 31.37 
4. 36.22 
5. 27.30 
6. 37.60 
7. 39.16 
8. 34.41 
9. 36.13 
10. 36.86 
11. (46.36) 
12. (25.92) 

I got some good and bad solves. Its some weeks ago i did OH last so its OK :-D


----------



## Yellow Toad (Mar 6, 2016)

*Round 123*

Average: 38.79
46.25
39.52
32.64
44.25
32.50
36.34
41.56
32.00
34.44
46.41
44.19
36.18


----------



## Aikho (Mar 6, 2016)

No breakthrough or anything, but at least I keep myself below 30 now that I got there, yay!

*Race to Sub-25* _R123_
Method: Roux

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-6
*avg of 12: 29.55*

Time List:
1. 34.48 L2 R' B2 L2 F D2 U2 B' R' D2 F U2 F2 R' D2 F' L2 F
2. 22.62 L D U2 R2 F' R B R2 F R2 D2 F L U' B U L' U' 
3. 28.68 D2 R U L2 D' L2 B F D' F2 D' L' R2 B2 F D' B2 L 
4. 32.80 L D U2 L D2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D' B' F L' D' R2 D2 
*5. (35.33) B' D2 U' R' U F' R2 D2 U F2 L2 R' B D L' U F2 R*
*6. (22.42) U' F2 R2 B D' U2 R U B' U B' F2 U2 B F' R2 D' F*
7. 29.38 F' R U' F2 D B L' D' F2 R B2 R F2 L' R B' F' D 
8. 32.34 R' D L2 R D2 U2 B L D2 U B D2 F' L2 U' B' U' R' 
9. 33.44 U' F R2 B R F2 U L F' U2 B2 L2 R' B2 F L F2 D2 
10. 25.25 B F2 L2 B F R D R B2 F' U2 R D' B2 R2 B2 R B' 
11. 28.64 B F2 U' L' U' F' U R2 B2 F D' L' R B F' L2 B' R' 
12. 27.83 B' L2 D' B D F D L2 R' B' D2 B' D2 B2 U B2 R' B


----------



## LeeryLangers (Mar 7, 2016)

Pretty slow for me, but with a broken finger, what can I expect?

*R123, CFOP, Sub 25; Ao12 32.30*

Time List

32.69
31.06
35.07
33.39
38.47
33.90
27.49
35.14
26.51
31.11
29.66
33.06

Oh well, I failed badly


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 7, 2016)

Round 123
Race to sub 30-CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 29.957* (last week: 29.108)

Best Time: 27.16
Worst Time: 42.64
Current percentage of sub-30 solves in last 250: 49.6% (last week: 49.6%, no change)
Lifetime sub-30 solves: 1734 (last week: 1243)

1. 30.85 L2 R' B2 L2 F D2 U2 B' R' D2 F U2 F2 R' D2 F' L2 F
2. 31.31 L D U2 R2 F' R B R2 F R2 D2 F L U' B U L' U'
3. 29.54 D2 R U L2 D' L2 B F D' F2 D' L' R2 B2 F D' B2 L
4. 30.00 L D U2 L D2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D' B' F L' D' R2 D2
5. 31.93 B' D2 U' R' U F' R2 D2 U F2 L2 R' B D L' U F2 R
6. 33.61 U' F2 R2 B D' U2 R U B' U B' F2 U2 B F' R2 D' F
7. 28.27 F' R U' F2 D B L' D' F2 R B2 R F2 L' R B' F' D
8. 28.38 R' D L2 R D2 U2 B L D2 U B D2 F' L2 U' B' U' R'
9. 28.39 U' F R2 B R F2 U L F' U2 B2 L2 R' B2 F L F2 D2
10. 42.64 B F2 L2 B F R D R B2 F' U2 R D' B2 R2 B2 R B'
*11. 27.16 B F2 U' L' U' F' U R2 B2 F D' L' R B F' L2 B' R'*
12. 27.29 B' L2 D' B D F D L2 R' B' D2 B' D2 B2 U B2 R' B

Scared myself getting that 42+ sec solve after no particularly good times, but looks like I've achieved what I thought was nigh impossible for myself and got a sub-30 Ao12 3 weeks in a row! I had less than 10 sub-30 solves when I started this, so to have 1700+ a few months later puts a big  on my face.

Once again, thanks for running this Brian. It's been a great motivator for me. My aim is now to graduate sub-25 by the end of the year.


----------



## muchacho (Mar 7, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> *Average of 12: 29.957* (last week: 29.108)


Congrats! So close and with the 10th solve being bad and then the last two the best of all, it must feel good


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 7, 2016)

muchacho said:


> Congrats! So close and with the 10th solve being bad and then the last two the best of all, it must feel good



Thanks. Yes, feels good for sure. I'd just got a 28.52 Ao25 before this, so I'd have been disappointed if I'd missed this.


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 7, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Thanks. Yes, feels good for sure. I'd just got a 28.52 Ao25 before this, so I'd have been disappointed if I'd missed this.


Yeah nice job. I had one dramatic week like that in sub 25 where I had three sub 20 in a row for the first time ever to get through. Of course that was 2 of 3 for me, and the next week I failed with a 25.02. [emoji15] 

That's OK I graduated 4 weeks later and still nowhere near the sub 20 mark yet.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 7, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 123
Fridrich - CFOP

*Ao12: 29.16*

1. (20.67)
2. 34.77
3. 32.71
4. 29.35
5. 25.84
6. 25.44
7. (37.37)
8. 29.83
9. 28.39
10. 29.69
11. 26.73
12. 28.88

I haven't been practicing much this week, but at least I got sub-30. 

I going to compete in Race to Sub-30 for a couple more weeks because I don't have much time to practice.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 8, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Three Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Three​*



Shaky Hands graduates with CFOP in the race to sub 30! 

LexTrew graduates with Roux in the race to sub 25!

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 8, 2016)

*Round 124 Scrambles*

*Round 124 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 3/14/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. F2 D2 L2 D2 R' D' R2 F' D R2 D2 U' B2 L2 R' F' R D2	
2. B2 L2 D2 U B' F L2 R2 B2 L B L2 B' L2 D2 L U' L'	
3. B' D' U2 L U' R U R D' U' F' D L R2 U F2 D F	
4. B' F2 R B' D L' U' B2 D2 R F U' B R' D2 U2 B F	
5. R2 U' R' B' D2 R' F' R' B' F2 L F2 U B' F D2 R2 D2	
6. B' U2 B2 L' D F L2 R' B2 D2 U2 F L' F' D L D R'	
7. F2 U' F2 D' F U2 R D B2 L' B F2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F'	
8. L' D B2 F2 L B' U L2 R D' U L D' U' L' B L R2	
9. R B' D' U2 B L2 U' F' R' U L R B2 U2 R2 B F2 U'	
10. R D2 B2 D B' R B U2 B' F L U' R' B U F L' R'	
11. L F D' B F2 L F2 L R2 B' U R' B' L F2 U' L2 U2	
12. U' B' L B L2 F R' B2 D L U' R' B L2 R2 B' R' F2


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 8, 2016)

r124
race to sub 30
OH

sub 30 seems so impossible. atleast im sub40 now, thought that sub 40 was gonna be impossible. well it was since i had a bad OH cube back then.

avg of 12
current: 39.77 (σ = 4.52)
best: 39.77 (σ = 4.52)

Average: 39.77 (σ = 4.52)
Mean: 40.11

Time List:
1. 30.49 U' R' L' B R L' B R l r b 
2. 53.07 U R L' B' L' B' U B b u 
3. 51.32 R L' B' R' U' L' B' U' l r u' 
4. 42.40 U' L' R' B' L' U R L' l' r' 
5. 39.29 B U L U B R U' L' r b u 
6. 38.75 U L B R' U B' R' L U' l' r b' u 
7. 36.94 U R' L' U' L R' B' R r b u' 
8. 40.04 U R U' L' B L' U B' l' r' b u' 
9. 35.16 U B' L' B L' R B L l' r' u' 
10. 36.54 R U' L R U' R' B' U l' r u' 
11. 38.80 U L' B U L' R U' R l b 
12. 38.41 L B' L' R L' U' L' B R l r' b


----------



## mafergut (Mar 8, 2016)

Round 124 - Race to Sub-25 Full CN (Alumni)
Cube: Moyu Tanglong

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-8
*avg of 12: 23.50*

Time List:
1. 21.83 [orange] F2 D2 L2 D2 R' D' R2 F' D R2 D2 U' B2 L2 R' F' R D2 
2. 21.74 [green] B2 L2 D2 U B' F L2 R2 B2 L B L2 B' L2 D2 L U' L' 
3. (20.10 [orange]) B' D' U2 L U' R U R D' U' F' D L R2 U F2 D F 
4. 20.32 [red] B' F2 R B' D L' U' B2 D2 R F U' B R' D2 U2 B F 
5. 22.94 [blue] R2 U' R' B' D2 R' F' R' B' F2 L F2 U B' F D2 R2 D2 
6. 23.92 [orange] B' U2 B2 L' D F L2 R' B2 D2 U2 F L' F' D L D R' 
7. 25.15 [green] F2 U' F2 D' F U2 R D B2 L' B F2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F' 
8. 23.99 [blue] L' D B2 F2 L B' U L2 R D' U L D' U' L' B L R2 
9. 24.62 [green] R B' D' U2 B L2 U' F' R' U L R B2 U2 R2 B F2 U' 
10. (27.93 [red]) R D2 B2 D B' R B U2 B' F L U' R' B U F L' R' 
11. 26.20 [red] L F D' B F2 L F2 L R2 B' U R' B' L F2 U' L2 U2 
12. 24.21 [blue] U' B' L B L2 F R' B2 D L U' R' B L2 R2 B' R' F2

Consistent start to a terrible second half of the average. Not anywhere close to sub-20.


----------



## Cubinq (Mar 9, 2016)

CFOP (2 handed)
Round 124

Cross Colors Used - Blue., White and Yellow

Average: 29.72 

1. 30.05 
2. 34.59 
3. 25.87 
4. 31.46 
5. (41.09) 
6. 31.45 
7. (21.39) 
8. 29.47 
9. 28.11 
10. 33.00 
11. 28.92 
12. 24.21

Race to Sub-30


----------



## ProjectAkain (Mar 11, 2016)

Race to Sub-30
Roux
Round: 124
*AO12- 34.95*(PB)

01. 31.75
02. 33.60
03. 38.20
04. (42.73)
05. 38.13
06. 30.95
07. 38.82
08. 29.80
09. (26.93)
10. 35.92
11. 35.76
12. 36.56

Been a few weeks since I've competed, a lot happening(and one week I just forgot). I want to keep active with this so that I have a goal to reach, so I'm going to be trying to do these earlier if I don't think I'll have enough time later in the week. anyway, that was my PB AO12.


----------



## muchacho (Mar 11, 2016)

Round 124
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 25.16

26.61 28.62 (44.07) 23.79 26.53 27.62 23.96 25.29 23.77 22.94 (20.48) 22.42

Nice ending that almost fixed the bad start.

[0/3]


----------



## Aikho (Mar 13, 2016)

Close to my PB ao12 this week.

*Race to Sub-25* _R124_
Method: Roux

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-13
*avg of 12: 27.98*

Time List:
1. 27.93 F2 D2 L2 D2 R' D' R2 F' D R2 D2 U' B2 L2 R' F' R D2 
2. 28.48 B2 L2 D2 U B' F L2 R2 B2 L B L2 B' L2 D2 L U' L' 
3. 28.67 B' D' U2 L U' R U R D' U' F' D L R2 U F2 D F 
4. 27.34 B' F2 R B' D L' U' B2 D2 R F U' B R' D2 U2 B F 
5. 23.90 R2 U' R' B' D2 R' F' R' B' F2 L F2 U B' F D2 R2 D2 
6. _31.95_ B' U2 B2 L' D F L2 R' B2 D2 U2 F L' F' D L D R' 
7. (*23.59*) F2 U' F2 D' F U2 R D B2 L' B F2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F' 
8. 29.42 L' D B2 F2 L B' U L2 R D' U L D' U' L' B L R2 
9. 28.62 R B' D' U2 B L2 U' F' R' U L R B2 U2 R2 B F2 U' 
10. (*36.76*) R D2 B2 D B' R B U2 B' F L U' R' B U F L' R' 
11. 26.35 L F D' B F2 L F2 L R2 B' U R' B' L F2 U' L2 U2 
12. 27.08 U' B' L B L2 F R' B2 D L U' R' B L2 R2 B' R' F2


----------



## EchecsRex (Mar 13, 2016)

Race to Sub-25

Round 124

Method: CFOP (With Full PLL)

PB: 17.38

Average: 23.52 YES!


Solves:
1. 26.33 F2 D2 L2 D2 R' D' R2 F' D R2 D2 U' B2 L2 R' F' R D2 
2. 21.45 B2 L2 D2 U B' F L2 R2 B2 L B L2 B' L2 D2 L U' L' 
3. 25.37 B' D' U2 L U' R U R D' U' F' D L R2 U F2 D F 
4. 20.03 B' F2 R B' D L' U' B2 D2 R F U' B R' D2 U2 B F 
5. 22.62 R2 U' R' B' D2 R' F' R' B' F2 L F2 U B' F D2 R2 D2 
6. 22.05 B' U2 B2 L' D F L2 R' B2 D2 U2 F L' F' D L D R' 
7. 23.67 F2 U' F2 D' F U2 R D B2 L' B F2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F' 
8. (33.52) L' D B2 F2 L B' U L2 R D' U L D' U' L' B L R2 DANG IT
9. 24.97 R B' D' U2 B L2 U' F' R' U L R B2 U2 R2 B F2 U' 
10. 22.75 R D2 B2 D B' R B U2 B' F L U' R' B U F L' R' 
11. 25.93 L F D' B F2 L F2 L R2 B' U R' B' L F2 U' L2 U2 
12. (19.62) U' B' L B L2 F R' B2 D L U' R' B L2 R2 B' R' F2


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 14, 2016)

CornerCutter
Race to Sub-30
Round 124
Fridrich - CFOP

*Ao12: 29.34*

1. 27.09
2. 26.41
3. 32.84
4. 28.31
5. (38.00)
6. 27.89
7. 30.12
8. 28.71
9. (25.40)
10. 35.12
11. 27.94
12. 28.95

Again I haven't been practicing this week, but at least I got under 30.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 15, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Four Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Four​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 15, 2016)

*Round 125 Scrambles*

*Round 125 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 3/21/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. B F' L R2 F U' R U F D' L2 D' B' F2 L' D' R2 B'	
2. L' R' D F2 L R2 U F2 D' L R2 D2 U' F R D' R2 B	
3. U2 F D2 U2 R2 B' F' D U' B2 D' U2 B' R2 D2 L U' R'	
4. L U' F R' D2 R' B F L' D2 B R' U2 R U' B' F' D2	
5. D' F D U' F' U L2 R' B R2 D2 U' R2 D' L F2 L' U2	
6. B2 U L2 D R' B2 F' R F D' B2 F U' F' L2 F2 D U	
7. R' F2 L D U' B U' L F R' U' F2 L B2 D2 L' B2 D'	
8. D2 F' R' F' L2 B' U2 R2 D' L2 B' F' R' U' L' D R2 F	
9. L2 R' U' F' L' D U' L' B U R' D' L R2 B' F' L2 U'	
10. B2 U2 L2 D R2 D' L' R' B2 D' U' F U L' R B2 L D2	
11. L2 D' U' L2 D2 F U2 B2 L' R2 D2 F2 D2 U' B F L B	
12. B2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 F' R' B2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 U B' F2 U2


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 15, 2016)

Round 125 - Race to sub 30 (yellow cross)

Method CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-14
*avg of 12: 27.85*

Time List:
1. 24.83 B F' L R2 F U' R U F D' L2 D' B' F2 L' D' R2 B' 
2. 25.76 L' R' D F2 L R2 U F2 D' L R2 D2 U' F R D' R2 B 
3. 31.65 U2 F D2 U2 R2 B' F' D U' B2 D' U2 B' R2 D2 L U' R' 
4. 25.39 L U' F R' D2 R' B F L' D2 B R' U2 R U' B' F' D2 
5. (23.03) D' F D U' F' U L2 R' B R2 D2 U' R2 D' L F2 L' U2 
6. 30.53 B2 U L2 D R' B2 F' R F D' B2 F U' F' L2 F2 D U 
7. 26.01 R' F2 L D U' B U' L F R' U' F2 L B2 D2 L' B2 D' 
8. 30.53 D2 F' R' F' L2 B' U2 R2 D' L2 B' F' R' U' L' D R2 F 
9. 28.56 L2 R' U' F' L' D U' L' B U R' D' L R2 B' F' L2 U' 
10. 26.17 B2 U2 L2 D R2 D' L' R' B2 D' U' F U L' R B2 L D2 
11. (34.21) L2 D' U' L2 D2 F U2 B2 L' R2 D2 F2 D2 U' B F L B 
12. 29.06 B2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 F' R' B2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 U B' F2 U2


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 15, 2016)

r125
race to sub 30
OH

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-15
avg of 12: 36.91

Time List:
1. 37.23 F2 R U2 R' F R' U R2 U2 
2. 38.22 R' U' R2 F R' U F2 R' F U 
3. 35.52 R2 U' F' R2 U F R' F' U' 
4. (45.23) F' U F' U' F2 U' R U2 F' U' 
5. (29.55) F' U2 R U F2 R U2 R2 F' U' 
6. 38.49 F R' U F' U' F' R' U2 R' 
7. 35.63 U' F R' F R2 U' F' U R U' 
8. 34.00 R U R' U' R F2 U' R F' 
9. 39.95 F' R F2 R' F U' R2 U' R' 
10. 34.94 R2 U2 F' R F2 R F2 U' F2 
11. 40.07 R2 U F' U' R F2 U' R' F2 U2 
12. 35.02 U F' U2 F' U2 R U R U2

sub 35 is hard, sub 30 is harder


----------



## mafergut (Mar 15, 2016)

Round 125 - Race to Sub-25 Full CN (Alumni)
Cube: Moyu Tanglong

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-15
*avg of 12: 22.21*

Time List:
1. 20.33[blue] B F' L R2 F U' R U F D' L2 D' B' F2 L' D' R2 B' 
2. (18.80[blue]) L' R' D F2 L R2 U F2 D' L R2 D2 U' F R D' R2 B 
3. 23.44[red] U2 F D2 U2 R2 B' F' D U' B2 D' U2 B' R2 D2 L U' R' 
4. 23.65[green] L U' F R' D2 R' B F L' D2 B R' U2 R U' B' F' D2 
5. (26.07[blue]) D' F D U' F' U L2 R' B R2 D2 U' R2 D' L F2 L' U2 
6. 24.97[red] B2 U L2 D R' B2 F' R F D' B2 F U' F' L2 F2 D U 
7. 18.95[red] R' F2 L D U' B U' L F R' U' F2 L B2 D2 L' B2 D' 
8. 23.92[blue] D2 F' R' F' L2 B' U2 R2 D' L2 B' F' R' U' L' D R2 F 
9. 21.34[orange] L2 R' U' F' L' D U' L' B U R' D' L R2 B' F' L2 U' 
10. 22.40[orange] B2 U2 L2 D R2 D' L' R' B2 D' U' F U L' R B2 L D2 
11. 19.91[blue] L2 D' U' L2 D2 F U2 B2 L' R2 D2 F2 D2 U' B F L B 
12. 23.15[blue] B2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 F' R' B2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 U B' F2 U2

A bit better than last week but still not very consistent. I had done right before this an Ao12 only with blue cross for the 3x3 color neutral race and it was significantly better. I have come to the conclusion that when I change between one colour and another (different from white & yellow) I still can get confused at times with my cross color if I'm not fully focused and this makes my times worse and less consistent than they could be. Anyway, inching closer to my white/yellow cross times. I'll keep pushing.


----------



## muchacho (Mar 15, 2016)

Round 125
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 26.62

22.72 22.88 20.66 33.53 25.17 29.45 (17.11) 23.39 (56.59) 36.58 25.89 25.96

First bad solve made me nervous and all went downhill from there.

[0/3]


----------



## mafergut (Mar 15, 2016)

muchacho said:


> Round 125
> First bad solve made me nervous and all went downhill from there.



That happens to me a lot. I don't know why, like if this was important or something... well, I guess it IS important to me


----------



## muchacho (Mar 15, 2016)

It was important, today I was getting good times and I didn't want to screw it up again this week... and I did just that.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 16, 2016)

Round 125
Race to sub-25
Average of 12 = 23.43

32.28, (18.24), 19.98, 23.90, 20.17, 25.26, 22.54, 24.44, 21.90, (40.06), 22.60, 21.18


----------



## jms (Mar 16, 2016)

Round 125 - Race to Sub-25 - CFOP 

Time List:
1. B F' L R2 F U' R U F D' L2 D' B' F2 L' D' R2 B' - 30.12
2. L' R' D F2 L R2 U F2 D' L R2 D2 U' F R D' R2 B - 25.18
3. U2 F D2 U2 R2 B' F' D U' B2 D' U2 B' R2 D2 L U' R' - 22.87
4. L U' F R' D2 R' B F L' D2 B R' U2 R U' B' F' D2 - 23.13
5. D' F D U' F' U L2 R' B R2 D2 U' R2 D' L F2 L' U2 - 18.71
6. B2 U L2 D R' B2 F' R F D' B2 F U' F' L2 F2 D U - 26.16
7. R' F2 L D U' B U' L F R' U' F2 L B2 D2 L' B2 D' - 27.87
8. D2 F' R' F' L2 B' U2 R2 D' L2 B' F' R' U' L' D R2 F - 21.13
9. L2 R' U' F' L' D U' L' B U R' D' L R2 B' F' L2 U' - 26.64
10. B2 U2 L2 D R2 D' L' R' B2 D' U' F U L' R B2 L D2 - 33.44
11. L2 D' U' L2 D2 F U2 B2 L' R2 D2 F2 D2 U' B F L B - 26.01
12. B2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 F' R' B2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 U B' F2 U - 26.28

Straight average: 24.83
Average 10 of 12: 25.54

Close, but a couple of very sloppy solves. Need more practise.


----------



## LeeryLangers (Mar 17, 2016)

*RACE TO SUB 25 AO12 24.72*


Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-17

single
best: 19.33
worst: 29.17

Time List:
1. 25.05 B F' L R2 F U' R U F D' L2 D' B' F2 L' D' R2 B' 
2. 19.33 L' R' D F2 L R2 U F2 D' L R2 D2 U' F R D' R2 B 
3. 27.94 U2 F D2 U2 R2 B' F' D U' B2 D' U2 B' R2 D2 L U' R' 
4. 28.15 L U' F R' D2 R' B F L' D2 B R' U2 R U' B' F' D2 
5. 22.98 D' F D U' F' U L2 R' B R2 D2 U' R2 D' L F2 L' U2 
6. 26.67 B2 U L2 D R' B2 F' R F D' B2 F U' F' L2 F2 D U 
7. 23.68 R' F2 L D U' B U' L F R' U' F2 L B2 D2 L' B2 D' 
8. 19.99 D2 F' R' F' L2 B' U2 R2 D' L2 B' F' R' U' L' D R2 F 
9. 26.94 L2 R' U' F' L' D U' L' B U R' D' L R2 B' F' L2 U' 
10. 29.17 B2 U2 L2 D R2 D' L' R' B2 D' U' F U L' R B2 L D2 
11. 21.39 L2 D' U' L2 D2 F U2 B2 L' R2 D2 F2 D2 U' B F L B 
12. 24.43 B2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 F' R' B2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 U B' F2 U2


----------



## Aikho (Mar 20, 2016)

This week didn't go too good at all. Was over 30 in the Roux FB-group as well.
On a bright note. I'm far better this week than last week at playing my bass guitar!

*Race to Sub-25* _R125_
Method: Roux

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-20
*avg of 12: 30.47*

Time List:
*1. (36.80) B F' L R2 F U' R U F D' L2 D' B' F2 L' D' R2 B' *
2. 27.02 L' R' D F2 L R2 U F2 D' L R2 D2 U' F R D' R2 B 
3. 26.32 U2 F D2 U2 R2 B' F' D U' B2 D' U2 B' R2 D2 L U' R' 
4. 30.65 L U' F R' D2 R' B F L' D2 B R' U2 R U' B' F' D2 
_5. 34.98 D' F D U' F' U L2 R' B R2 D2 U' R2 D' L F2 L' U2 _
6. 30.79 B2 U L2 D R' B2 F' R F D' B2 F U' F' L2 F2 D U 
7. 28.37 R' F2 L D U' B U' L F R' U' F2 L B2 D2 L' B2 D' 
*8. (25.49) D2 F' R' F' L2 B' U2 R2 D' L2 B' F' R' U' L' D R2 F *
9. 32.66 L2 R' U' F' L' D U' L' B U R' D' L R2 B' F' L2 U' 
10. 32.66 B2 U2 L2 D R2 D' L' R' B2 D' U' F U L' R B2 L D2 
11. 28.14 L2 D' U' L2 D2 F U2 B2 L' R2 D2 F2 D2 U' B F L B 
12. 33.03 B2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 F' R' B2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 U B' F2 U2


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 21, 2016)

CornerCutter
Race to Sub-30
Fridrich-CFOP

*Ao12: 25.49*

1. 25.96
2. 23.98
3. 25.97
4. (22.05)
5. 23.46
6. (29.58)
7. 27.42
8. 25.48
9. 24.49
10. 23.92
11. 27.34
12. 26.90

I got a great time this week!! I have been working on my F2L and practicing a bunch.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Mar 21, 2016)

*Round 125*

*Average: 40.07*
_40.64
32.57
43.92
37.93
40.92
50.62
39.37
39.03
41.11
36.45
39.19
42.12_


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 22, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Five Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Five​*



CornerCutter graduates this week in the race to sub-30 with CFOP. 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 22, 2016)

*Round 126 Scrambles*

*Round 126 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 3/28/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. L R2 D2 U' B' R2 F U2 F2 L2 F L2 R' D2 L2 F' D U'	
2. U' F L B2 D L2 D' U' B D L2 B U2 L R' D2 U2 L'	
3. R F' U F U2 R2 D L R B F' D2 L2 D F U2 R2 D	
4. D2 U' B F' L' D' U L U2 R' F' U2 R B2 L R F L	
5. R2 F' R' D' U' F R2 U R B2 U L U2 R2 D2 U2 F R	
6. U F U2 B2 D2 F R2 U' L F' L B2 F2 D2 U2 R B' R'	
7. B2 L R U L F2 R2 F R B R' D U2 F' D2 L2 D2 U	
8. B F2 D2 L' R F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 U B' U L R D' R'	
9. L2 F U2 R D2 L' F' U2 B' F2 D2 B2 D U B2 U2 L2 U2	
10. D U B' L R B2 L' R' U L' D2 B2 D2 U2 R B' L' F'	
11. B2 L2 R' F2 R' U2 L F2 U2 L F2 D2 U' B' D B2 F R2	
12. F' L2 F U' L2 U' L2 B' L2 D' B2 U2 R D' L F' D2 L'


----------



## EchecsRex (Mar 22, 2016)

Sorry I missed Round 125

Race to Sub-25

Round 126

Method: CFOP (With Full PLL)

PB: 17.38

Average: 26.96


Solves:
1. 24.68 L R2 D2 U' B' R2 F U2 F2 L2 F L2 R' D2 L2 F' D U' 
2. 26.00 U' F L B2 D L2 D' U' B D L2 B U2 L R' D2 U2 L' 
3. 25.15 R F' U F U2 R2 D L R B F' D2 L2 D F U2 R2 D 
4. 24.97 D2 U' B F' L' D' U L U2 R' F' U2 R B2 L R F L 
5. 23.62 R2 F' R' D' U' F R2 U R B2 U L U2 R2 D2 U2 F R 
6. (23.29) U F U2 B2 D2 F R2 U' L F' L B2 F2 D2 U2 R B' R' 
7. 24.67 B2 L R U L F2 R2 F R B R' D U2 F' D2 L2 D2 U 
8. 29.43 B F2 D2 L' R F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 U B' U L R D' R' From here on I choked so bad, IDK WHAT HAPPENED
9. 29.93 L2 F U2 R D2 L' F' U2 B' F2 D2 B2 D U B2 U2 L2 U2 
10. (36.86) D U B' L R B2 L' R' U L' D2 B2 D2 U2 R B' L' F' 
11. 25.74 B2 L2 R' F2 R' U2 L F2 U2 L F2 D2 U' B' D B2 F R2 
12. 29.08 F' L2 F U' L2 U' L2 B' L2 D' B2 U2 R D' L F' D2 L'


----------



## mafergut (Mar 22, 2016)

Round 126 - Race to Sub-25 Full CN (Alumni)
Cube: Moyu Tanglong

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-22
*avg of 12: 22.88*

Time List:
1. 21.44[green] L R2 D2 U' B' R2 F U2 F2 L2 F L2 R' D2 L2 F' D U' 
2. 24.78[blue] U' F L B2 D L2 D' U' B D L2 B U2 L R' D2 U2 L' 
3. 24.25[orange] R F' U F U2 R2 D L R B F' D2 L2 D F U2 R2 D 
4. 23.94[orange] D2 U' B F' L' D' U L U2 R' F' U2 R B2 L R F L 
5. 24.49[red] R2 F' R' D' U' F R2 U R B2 U L U2 R2 D2 U2 F R 
6. 20.79[orange] U F U2 B2 D2 F R2 U' L F' L B2 F2 D2 U2 R B' R' 
7. 24.31[blue] B2 L R U L F2 R2 F R B R' D U2 F' D2 L2 D2 U 
8. 20.79[green] B F2 D2 L' R F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 U B' U L R D' R' 
9. (25.28[blue]) L2 F U2 R D2 L' F' U2 B' F2 D2 B2 D U B2 U2 L2 U2 
10. (17.36[blue]) D U B' L R B2 L' R' U L' D2 B2 D2 U2 R B' L' F' 
11. 22.62[orange] B2 L2 R' F2 R' U2 L F2 U2 L F2 D2 U' B' D B2 F R2 
12. 21.31[orange] F' L2 F U' L2 U' L2 B' L2 D' B2 U2 R D' L F' D2 L'

A completely forgettable average. I don't even know how it resulted in sub-23 because the feeling was bad lookahead solve after solve (except for one, you will know which one ). One step forward and one step back, or so it seems. This has been a step back for sure.


----------



## kbrune (Mar 22, 2016)

Round 126
Sub 30 
Anything but white and yellow

Ave: 42.61

47.15, 23.41, 37.42, 42.77, 53.38, 33.96, 31.60, 57.68, 41.02, 46.71, 70.86, 34.45

That was fun. Went better then I thought it would. I started out with anything but white cross. But then the second solve I had a nice yellow one and it was an easy solve so I figured if I'm gonna try CN. May as well only use crosses I've never done before.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 22, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Round 126
> Sub 30
> Anything but white and yellow
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm doing the same, only green, red, blue and orange. It's a lot of fun but I keep getting frustrated at not getting closer to my white&yellow times. To be honest I don't practise much save for the weekly Ao12 here so that might be a factor.


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 23, 2016)

Round 126 - Race to sub 30 (yellow cross only)

Maybe sub 25 is not far for yellow. I guess I may start CN soon, it's gonna be bad...

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-22
*avg of 12: 25.73*

Time List:
1. 25.43 L R2 D2 U' B' R2 F U2 F2 L2 F L2 R' D2 L2 F' D U' 
2. 24.60 U' F L B2 D L2 D' U' B D L2 B U2 L R' D2 U2 L' 
3. 25.83 R F' U F U2 R2 D L R B F' D2 L2 D F U2 R2 D 
4. (31.63+) D2 U' B F' L' D' U L U2 R' F' U2 R B2 L R F L 
5. 28.12 R2 F' R' D' U' F R2 U R B2 U L U2 R2 D2 U2 F R 
6. 25.80 U F U2 B2 D2 F R2 U' L F' L B2 F2 D2 U2 R B' R' 
7. (22.99) B2 L R U L F2 R2 F R B R' D U2 F' D2 L2 D2 U 
8. 23.70 B F2 D2 L' R F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 U B' U L R D' R' 
9. 27.24 L2 F U2 R D2 L' F' U2 B' F2 D2 B2 D U B2 U2 L2 U2 
10. 27.37 D U B' L R B2 L' R' U L' D2 B2 D2 U2 R B' L' F' 
11. 23.19 B2 L2 R' F2 R' U2 L F2 U2 L F2 D2 U' B' D B2 F R2 
12. 25.96 F' L2 F U' L2 U' L2 B' L2 D' B2 U2 R D' L F' D2 L'


----------



## mafergut (Mar 23, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Round 126 - Race to sub 30 (yellow cross only)
> 
> Maybe sub 25 is not far for yellow. I guess I may start CN soon, it's gonna be bad...



C'mon Jason, you can do it! After like 100 solves during this month I'm now just about 3-4 seconds slower on average with red, orange, blue & green than with white & yellow. Shaving off those 3-4 last seconds is gonna be hard, though.


----------



## LeeryLangers (Mar 23, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-23

*RACE TO SUB 25 --- AO12 * *25.49*

Time List:
1. 29.56 L R2 D2 U' B' R2 F U2 F2 L2 F L2 R' D2 L2 F' D U' 
2. 25.49 U' F L B2 D L2 D' U' B D L2 B U2 L R' D2 U2 L' 
3. 21.93 R F' U F U2 R2 D L R B F' D2 L2 D F U2 R2 D 
4. 23.75 D2 U' B F' L' D' U L U2 R' F' U2 R B2 L R F L 
5. 25.85 R2 F' R' D' U' F R2 U R B2 U L U2 R2 D2 U2 F R 
6. 27.86 U F U2 B2 D2 F R2 U' L F' L B2 F2 D2 U2 R B' R' 
7. 22.43 B2 L R U L F2 R2 F R B R' D U2 F' D2 L2 D2 U 
8. 25.03 B F2 D2 L' R F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 U B' U L R D' R' 
9. 25.50 L2 F U2 R D2 L' F' U2 B' F2 D2 B2 D U B2 U2 L2 U2 
10. 27.39 D U B' L R B2 L' R' U L' D2 B2 D2 U2 R B' L' F' 
11. 21.62 B2 L2 R' F2 R' U2 L F2 U2 L F2 D2 U' B' D B2 F R2 
12. 33.56 F' L2 F U' L2 U' L2 B' L2 D' B2 U2 R D' L F' D2 L'

AARGH, I just seem to be on the edge of sub 25 every time! Oh well, more practise


----------



## muchacho (Mar 23, 2016)

Round 126
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 25.78

27.35 21.85 24.65 26.57 20.32 28.47 (35.99) 25.37 28.01 26.46 (19.03) 28.80

Well, closer than last week, that's good I guess.

[0/3]


----------



## beani33 (Mar 23, 2016)

Race to Sub 25

1. 29.05 L R2 D2 U' B' R2 F U2 F2 L2 F L2 R' D2 L2 F' D U' 
2. 24.62 U' F L B2 D L2 D' U' B D L2 B U2 L R' D2 U2 L' 
3. 21.62 R F' U F U2 R2 D L R B F' D2 L2 D F U2 R2 D 
4. 22.64 D2 U' B F' L' D' U L U2 R' F' U2 R B2 L R F L 
5. 25.87 R2 F' R' D' U' F R2 U R B2 U L U2 R2 D2 U2 F R 
6. 27.85+ U F U2 B2 D2 F R2 U' L F' L B2 F2 D2 U2 R B' R' 
7. 24.73 B2 L R U L F2 R2 F R B R' D U2 F' D2 L2 D2 U 
8. 27.56 B F2 D2 L' R F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 U B' U L R D' R' 
9. 22.30 L2 F U2 R D2 L' F' U2 B' F2 D2 B2 D U B2 U2 L2 U2 
10. 27.88 D U B' L R B2 L' R' U L' D2 B2 D2 U2 R B' L' F' 
11. 31.45+ B2 L2 R' F2 R' U2 L F2 U2 L F2 D2 U' B' D B2 F R2 
12. 30.45 F' L2 F U' L2 U' L2 B' L2 D' B2 U2 R D' L F' D2 L'

Ao12: 26.30

I felt like I was doing so well in the beginning until I tensed up and started catching pieces on the cube :l
Better luck next time?


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 24, 2016)

Round 126
Race to sub-25
Average: 25.17

32.29, (35.33), 21.81, 25.79, 26.31, 26.19, 28.25, 24.30, 25.32, 23.32, 18.16, (16.06)
Argh.


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 24, 2016)

race to sub 30
r126

OH

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-24
avg of 12: 38.50

Time List:
1. 35.02 (0, -1)/(-2, -2)/(-4, 5)/(-5, -2)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(6, -1)/(4, -5)/(3, -4)/(0, -2)/(-1, 0)/ 
2. 35.21 (-3, -1)/(-2, 4)/(-1, -4)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -5)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
3. 37.07 (1, -3)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -3)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -1)/ 
4. 34.14 (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -4) 
5. 46.91 (0, -1)/(4, 4)/(-4, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
6. 42.12 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(-1, 2)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(1, 0)/ 
7. (47.13) (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-1, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0) 
8. 34.54 (0, 2)/(3, -3)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, -3)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0) 
9. 36.18 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0) 
10. 46.15 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-5, -2)/(6, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0) 
11. (30.83) (0, -4)/(1, 4)/(6, 3)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(1, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
12. 37.61 (3, -1)/(0, 3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(4, -3)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -2)/(-2, 0)


----------



## Mystic (Mar 26, 2016)

Round 126
Race to Sub 30
Method: Roux

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-26
*avg of 12: 27.14*

Time List:
1. 24.97 L R2 D2 U' B' R2 F U2 F2 L2 F L2 R' D2 L2 F' D U' 
2. 28.01 U' F L B2 D L2 D' U' B D L2 B U2 L R' D2 U2 L' 
3. 24.64 R F' U F U2 R2 D L R B F' D2 L2 D F U2 R2 D 
4. 26.61 D2 U' B F' L' D' U L U2 R' F' U2 R B2 L R F L 
5. 25.16 R2 F' R' D' U' F R2 U R B2 U L U2 R2 D2 U2 F R 
6. 23.03 U F U2 B2 D2 F R2 U' L F' L B2 F2 D2 U2 R B' R' 
7. 30.65 B2 L R U L F2 R2 F R B R' D U2 F' D2 L2 D2 U 
8. (33.89) B F2 D2 L' R F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 U B' U L R D' R' 
9. 33.39+ L2 F U2 R D2 L' F' U2 B' F2 D2 B2 D U B2 U2 L2 U2 
10. (21.70) D U B' L R B2 L' R' U L' D2 B2 D2 U2 R B' L' F' 
11. 26.02 B2 L2 R' F2 R' U2 L F2 U2 L F2 D2 U' B' D B2 F R2 
12. 28.86 F' L2 F U' L2 U' L2 B' L2 D' B2 U2 R D' L F' D2 L'


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 28, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 126
Race to Sub-25
CFOP - Fridrich

*Ao12: 26.85*

1. 28.03
2. 27.31
3. 26.63
4. (32.54)
5. 23.25
6. 27.34
7. 28.26
8. 28.33
9. 25.87
10. (21.78)
11. 25.22
12. 28.23

Didn't make it this week.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 29, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Six Scrambles*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Six​*


Jason Green graduates this week in the race to sub-30 with Yellow Cross. 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 29, 2016)

*Round 127 Scrambles*

*Round 127 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 4/4/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. D' F L' B D2 B F2 R2 F D2 L2 B' L B' F D' L' D2	
2. B' U' B2 D' U2 F' D' U' R2 B' L2 R2 D F2 R F2 U2 R2	
3. U2 L F U2 F U' L' R2 U F' R' D U2 F' U' L2 R2 F2	
4. R2 B L' D U' R B D' L2 R D' U F' L B2 U' R U'	
5. F R2 B' D2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 D U F D2 F' U R' B D2	
6. B' F2 D U' L2 D B2 F L2 D2 L2 D U' B2 L' D2 F R'	
7. D2 L2 R' B F' L D2 U L F D B' F' R' D2 R2 U L	
8. U' R2 B L' F' D2 U2 B L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D U' F2 U2	
9. B' F2 L' R U B' F2 U F' D' U B2 F D2 U R' D' B'	
10. B2 F' D U B' R B2 L2 F R' B2 U' R2 D2 U B R B'	
11. U' B' D' R2 D U' B' R' U2 L2 D' U L' U' L' D2 U2 R	
12. U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 R U2 F' U2 R D' U B2 L' R' D2 R


----------



## muchacho (Mar 29, 2016)

Round 127
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 24.55

26.10 25.71 25.60 24.64 23.47 22.46 25.20 (27.62) 26.30 23.09 22.89 (22.40)

No solves close to 20, but the worst was a 27, nice.

[1/3]


----------



## mafergut (Mar 29, 2016)

Round 127 - Race to Sub-25 Full CN (Alumni)
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP (avoiding white/yellow cross)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-29
*avg of 12: 20.38*

Time List:
1. 19.36[green] D' F L' B D2 B F2 R2 F D2 L2 B' L B' F D' L' D2 
2. 19.69[blue] B' U' B2 D' U2 F' D' U' R2 B' L2 R2 D F2 R F2 U2 R2 
3. 22.80[blue] U2 L F U2 F U' L' R2 U F' R' D U2 F' U' L2 R2 F2 
4. 18.79[orange] R2 B L' D U' R B D' L2 R D' U F' L B2 U' R U' 
5. (22.96[orange]) F R2 B' D2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 D U F D2 F' U R' B D2 
6. 21.44[blue] B' F2 D U' L2 D B2 F L2 D2 L2 D U' B2 L' D2 F R' 
7. 19.32[green] D2 L2 R' B F' L D2 U L F D B' F' R' D2 R2 U L 
8. (18.51[orange]) U' R2 B L' F' D2 U2 B L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D U' F2 U2 
9. 19.22[green] B' F2 L' R U B' F2 U F' D' U B2 F D2 U R' D' B' 
10. 20.20[red] B2 F' D U B' R B2 L2 F R' B2 U' R2 D2 U B R B' 
11. 22.20[green] U' B' D' R2 D U' B' R' U2 L2 D' U L' U' L' D2 U2 R 
12. 20.73[blue] U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 R U2 F' U2 R D' U B2 L' R' D2 R

Wow! Very nice average this time. It felt close, but not quite there yet, to white & yellow cross. Half of the solves were sub-20 and no sup-23 solves. In the last 4-5 solves I was on the lookout for a decent red cross so that at least I would do one of each of the 4 colours. Luckily scramble number 10 had a very nice red cross for me


----------



## beani33 (Mar 29, 2016)

Round 127, Sub-25
YJ Yulong
CFOP
White Cross

Times:
1. 19.62 D' F L' B D2 B F2 R2 F D2 L2 B' L B' F D' L' D2 
2. 22.93 B' U' B2 D' U2 F' D' U' R2 B' L2 R2 D F2 R F2 U2 R2 
3. 21.91 U2 L F U2 F U' L' R2 U F' R' D U2 F' U' L2 R2 F2 
4. 21.82 R2 B L' D U' R B D' L2 R D' U F' L B2 U' R U' 
5. 19.48 F R2 B' D2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 D U F D2 F' U R' B D2 
6. 24.12 B' F2 D U' L2 D B2 F L2 D2 L2 D U' B2 L' D2 F R' 
7. 25.23 D2 L2 R' B F' L D2 U L F D B' F' R' D2 R2 U L 
8. 23.60 U' R2 B L' F' D2 U2 B L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D U' F2 U2 
9. 25.39 B' F2 L' R U B' F2 U F' D' U B2 F D2 U R' D' B' 
10. 25.55 B2 F' D U B' R B2 L2 F R' B2 U' R2 D2 U B R B' 
11. 22.21 U' B' D' R2 D U' B' R' U2 L2 D' U L' U' L' D2 U2 R 
12. 19.84 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 R U2 F' U2 R D' U B2 L' R' D2 R

Ao12: 22.67

This felt like a pretty good average :tu


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 29, 2016)

It's been a few weeks since I graduated the Race to Sub-30 so time to give the next level a go. Mostly been working on bigger cubes lately, so hoping this will give me some focus to keep up regular practice with 3x3.

Hoping to graduate this by the end of the year, but even if I don't I expect just competing in this will help me out. My best ever Ao12 is 26.30 and that was about 1200 solves ago, so I have a long way to go yet.

Round 127
Race to sub 25-CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 29.399* (last time: 29.957)

Best Time: 23.79
Worst Time: 36.47
Current percentage of sub-30 solves in last 250: 4%
Lifetime sub-25 solves: 157

1. 36.47 D' F L' B D2 B F2 R2 F D2 L2 B' L B' F D' L' D2 (messed up cross)
*2. 23.79 B' U' B2 D' U2 F' D' U' R2 B' L2 R2 D F2 R F2 U2 R2*
3. 29.47 U2 L F U2 F U' L' R2 U F' R' D U2 F' U' L2 R2 F2
4. 28.46 R2 B L' D U' R B D' L2 R D' U F' L B2 U' R U'
5. 30.81 F R2 B' D2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 D U F D2 F' U R' B D2 (includes a +2 )
6. 31.98 B' F2 D U' L2 D B2 F L2 D2 L2 D U' B2 L' D2 F R' (lockup)
7. 25.51 D2 L2 R' B F' L D2 U L F D B' F' R' D2 R2 U L
8. 29.10 U' R2 B L' F' D2 U2 B L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D U' F2 U2
9. 31.11 B' F2 L' R U B' F2 U F' D' U B2 F D2 U R' D' B'
10. 31.95 B2 F' D U B' R B2 L2 F R' B2 U' R2 D2 U B R B'
11. 31.29 U' B' D' R2 D U' B' R' U2 L2 D' U L' U' L' D2 U2 R
12. 24.31 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 R U2 F' U2 R D' U B2 L' R' D2 R


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 31, 2016)

r127
race to sub 30
OH

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-31
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 26.06
worst: 44.44

mean of 3
current: 33.89 (σ = 6.80)
best: 31.80 (σ = 5.56)

avg of 5
current: 33.81 (σ = 2.90)
best: 33.81 (σ = 2.90)

*avg of 12
current: 35.45 (σ = 4.22)
best: 35.45 (σ = 4.22)*

Average: 35.45 (σ = 4.22)
Mean: 35.41

Time List:
1. 28.89 U' L' R' L' U' B R' U' 
2. 44.44 U L R U L' B' R L 
3. 38.15 R B L' B L R L' R' 
4. 32.33 B' U L U' R' U' R' B 
5. 40.23 R' B U L' B' R' L B 
6. 33.26 B L' R L' R' L' R' U' R' 
7. 41.69 R L U R L' U' B' U 
8. 32.11 L' U' L' B U' R B' U L' 
9. 32.16 U R' B' R' B' U R U R 
10. 37.16 U' L' U L' R U L U 
11. 26.06 U' B R' L' U L' U R' B' 
12. 38.42 B' L' B R B' U L' U L


pb galore here. pb ao12 and ao5 unrolling (pb)/rolling (pb)

unrolling pb ao5 = 34.20 (solves 6-10)


----------



## Mystic (Mar 31, 2016)

Round 127
Roux
Race to Sub-30
2H
GuoGuan YueXiao
[2/3]

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-31
*avg of 12: 25.25*

Time List:
1. (16.59) D' F L' B D2 B F2 R2 F D2 L2 B' L B' F D' L' D2 (.447 off PB lmao)
2. (34.80) B' U' B2 D' U2 F' D' U' R2 B' L2 R2 D F2 R F2 U2 R2 (built blocks on wrong centers lol)
3. 22.65 U2 L F U2 F U' L' R2 U F' R' D U2 F' U' L2 R2 F2 
4. 23.66 R2 B L' D U' R B D' L2 R D' U F' L B2 U' R U' 
5. 28.19 F R2 B' D2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 D U F D2 F' U R' B D2 
6. 28.35 B' F2 D U' L2 D B2 F L2 D2 L2 D U' B2 L' D2 F R' 
7. 26.24 D2 L2 R' B F' L D2 U L F D B' F' R' D2 R2 U L 
8. 23.24 U' R2 B L' F' D2 U2 B L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D U' F2 U2 
9. 26.75 B' F2 L' R U B' F2 U F' D' U B2 F D2 U R' D' B' 
10. 28.12 B2 F' D U B' R B2 L2 F R' B2 U' R2 D2 U B R B' 
11. 22.09 U' B' D' R2 D U' B' R' U2 L2 D' U L' U' L' D2 U2 R 
12. 23.11 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 R U2 F' U2 R D' U B2 L' R' D2 R

Really funny start solve but overall just average solves and one mess up.


----------



## EverythingCube (Apr 1, 2016)

Race to Sub 25--AO1230.03

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-31
avg of 12: 30.10

Time List:
1. (34.41) B2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F' L2 B U' F' D2 U2 L D2 B 
2. (24.98) B' L' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R F2 L B2 F2 U R U' F' D' U' B D2 U2 
3. 28.91 R F L' U' F D2 R L F' B2 L2 F D2 F' R2 D2 B D2 
4. 27.10 R' F' B2 L D2 R B' U' F R F' D2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 
5. 29.59 B2 U B' R L' D R F2 L' U' R2 B2 U D R2 B2 D R2 B2 
6. 29.99 U B2 U2 R2 B F' L2 D2 U2 F' D2 R' D' L2 U2 L2 F U L R 
7. 27.50 F2 U2 R2 B U2 B' L2 B L2 D2 B' R' U' B L2 R2 F L' U R2 F2 
8. 28.98 D B2 F2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R' B' F2 U' L' B2 R' D2 R' B 
9. 32.23 R U' F' U2 R' L D' B' R' F D2 R2 F D2 R2 F D2 B D2 L 
10. 33.86 L2 U B L2 D R2 F B' L F2 D2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 D2 F' D2 R2 
11. 30.76 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 D' L2 U' B R B2 D 
12. 32.03 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D L2 U' R2 U' B' U2 B F2 D' R' F L D2 F'

Method:CFOP
Intuitive F2L
2 Look OLL
Full PLL -Ga Gb Na Nb


----------



## MattyAB (Apr 1, 2016)

* Average of 12: 29.27 *

Sub-30 YAY!

1. 26.83 D' F L' B D2 B F2 R2 F D2 L2 B' L B' F D' L' D2
2. 30.91 B' U' B2 D' U2 F' D' U' R2 B' L2 R2 D F2 R F2 U2 R2
3. 25.74 U2 L F U2 F U' L' R2 U F' R' D U2 F' U' L2 R2 F2
4. 30.75 R2 B L' D U' R B D' L2 R D' U F' L B2 U' R U'
5. 32.91 F R2 B' D2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 D U F D2 F' U R' B D2
6. 28.90 B' F2 D U' L2 D B2 F L2 D2 L2 D U' B2 L' D2 F R'
7. (38.80) D2 L2 R' B F' L D2 U L F D B' F' R' D2 R2 U L
8. 30.82 U' R2 B L' F' D2 U2 B L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D U' F2 U2
9. (23.78) B' F2 L' R U B' F2 U F' D' U B2 F D2 U R' D' B'
10. 29.37 B2 F' D U B' R B2 L2 F R' B2 U' R2 D2 U B R B'
11. 29.06 U' B' D' R2 D U' B' R' U2 L2 D' U L' U' L' D2 U2 R
12. 27.41 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 R U2 F' U2 R D' U B2 L' R' D2 R


Moyu TangLong
CFOP
Bad cross
F2L w/ a bit of look ahead
2-Look OLL
Full PLL -J, T, F, Gc, Gb, V, Y, N


----------



## jms (Apr 1, 2016)

Race to Sub-25
CFOP 3x3x3

1. L R2 D2 U' B' R2 F U2 F2 L2 F L2 R' D2 L2 F' D U' - 24.58
2. U' F L B2 D L2 D' U' B D L2 B U2 L R' D2 U2 L' - 21.96
3. R F' U F U2 R2 D L R B F' D2 L2 D F U2 R2 D - 27.64
4. D2 U' B F' L' D' U L U2 R' F' U2 R B2 L R F L - 26.72
5. R2 F' R' D' U' F R2 U R B2 U L U2 R2 D2 U2 F R - 25.32
6. U F U2 B2 D2 F R2 U' L F' L B2 F2 D2 U2 R B' R' - 26.51
7. B2 L R U L F2 R2 F R B R' D U2 F' D2 L2 D2 U - 23.96
8. B F2 D2 L' R F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 U B' U L R D' R' - 26.07
9. L2 F U2 R D2 L' F' U2 B' F2 D2 B2 D U B2 U2 L2 U2 - 23.80
10. D U B' L R B2 L' R' U L' D2 B2 D2 U2 R B' L' F' - 26.39
11. B2 L2 R' F2 R' U2 L F2 U2 L F2 D2 U' B' D B2 F R2 - 33.43
12. F' L2 F U' L2 U' L2 B' L2 D' B2 U2 R D' L F' D2 L' - 30.01

Average: 00:26.37	
10 of 12: 00:26.10

Pretty poor, but I've been on holiday for a week and haven't practised during that time.

Also, I seem to do better when I am just practising. 

As soon as I am trying to make a fast ao12 my times get much slower.

Seems like nerves, though I don't know why I am nervous. I'm sat here on my own.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 1, 2016)

Round 127
Race to sub-25 CFOP
*Average: 24.36*
25.27, 23.57, (30.45), 26.56, (19.00), 21.03, 21.79, 29.86, 26.13, 22.31, 22.30, 24.81


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 1, 2016)

jms said:


> Seems like nerves, though I don't know why I am nervous. I'm sat here on my own.



I get super nervous when I'm close to making a race cut! I guess it counts for something to me even though it's nothing official.


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 3, 2016)

Round 127
Cube: Newisland blah blah blah xD
Race to sub-30 CFOP (lbl and 4lll mixed with f2l (some lbl but mostly f2l ))
Hope to graduate to race to sub-25 soon i got some sub -25s in this and i have gotten sub-20s before 
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-3
*avg of 12: 27.27
*
Time List:
1. 28.38 
2. 26.33 
3. (34.59) 
4. 25.65 
5. 25.82 
6. 22.83 
7. 27.95 
8. 32.85 
9. 29.76 
10. 28.41 
11. 24.68 
12. (20.36) 
Decent average, not the best .


----------



## Physfaxe (Apr 3, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-3
solves/total: 11/11

single
best: 17.28
worst: 26.47

mean of 3
current: 20.30 (σ = 2.94)
best: 20.30 (σ = 2.94)

avg of 5
current: 22.73 (σ = 2.08)
best: 21.35 (σ = 2.86)

Average: 22.44 (σ = 2.11)
Mean: 22.33

Time List:
1. 22.26 D' F L' B D2 B F2 R2 F D2 L2 B' L B' F D' L' D2 
2. 22.37 B' U' B2 D' U2 F' D' U' R2 B' L2 R2 D F2 R F2 U2 R2 
3. 24.73 R2 B L' D U' R B D' L2 R D' U F' L B2 U' R U' 
4. 24.87 F R2 B' D2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 D U F D2 F' U R' B D2 
5. 19.12 B' F2 D U' L2 D B2 F L2 D2 L2 D U' B2 L' D2 F R' 
6. 20.34 D2 L2 R' B F' L D2 U L F D B' F' R' D2 R2 U L 
7. 24.57 U' R2 B L' F' D2 U2 B L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D U' F2 U2 
8. 26.47 B' F2 L' R U B' F2 U F' D' U B2 F D2 U R' D' B' 
9. 17.28 B2 F' D U B' R B2 L2 F R' B2 U' R2 D2 U B R B' 
10. 23.15 U' B' D' R2 D U' B' R' U2 L2 D' U L' U' L' D2 U2 R 
11. 20.47 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 R U2 F' U2 R D' U B2 L' R' D2 R







im bad at cross and forget algs


----------



## EchecsRex (Apr 3, 2016)

For Round 126 you put my PB, not my average for that week.


----------



## EchecsRex (Apr 3, 2016)

Race to Sub-25

Round 127

Method: CFOP (With Full PLL)

PB: 17.38

Average: 24.88 SO CLOSE BUT I MADE IT

Solves:
1. 24.56 D' F L' B D2 B F2 R2 F D2 L2 B' L B' F D' L' D2 
2. 25.00 B' U' B2 D' U2 F' D' U' R2 B' L2 R2 D F2 R F2 U2 R2 
3. (45.12) U2 L F U2 F U' L' R2 U F' R' D U2 F' U' L2 R2 F2 The choke + pop
4. 23.21 R2 B L' D U' R B D' L2 R D' U F' L B2 U' R U' 
5. 26.85 F R2 B' D2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 D U F D2 F' U R' B D2 
6. 21.86 B' F2 D U' L2 D B2 F L2 D2 L2 D U' B2 L' D2 F R' 
7. 24.27 D2 L2 R' B F' L D2 U L F D B' F' R' D2 R2 U L 
8. 21.53 U' R2 B L' F' D2 U2 B L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D U' F2 U2 AND THE CLUTCH FROM HERE ON 
9. (18.40) B' F2 L' R U B' F2 U F' D' U B2 F D2 U R' D' B' 
10. 21.10 B2 F' D U B' R B2 L2 F R' B2 U' R2 D2 U B R B' 
11. 25.12 U' B' D' R2 D U' B' R' U2 L2 D' U L' U' L' D2 U2 R (here the average was 25.19, it came down to the last solve)
12. 21.47 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 R U2 F' U2 R D' U B2 L' R' D2 R


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 4, 2016)

Round 127 - Race to sub 25 (yellow cross)

Method - CFOP

Maybe this won't take as long as I thought. I messed up PLL on solve 4 and it really confused me to figure out where I was. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-3
*avg of 12: 25.41*

Time List:
1. (19.16) D' F L' B D2 B F2 R2 F D2 L2 B' L B' F D' L' D2 
2. 23.34 B' U' B2 D' U2 F' D' U' R2 B' L2 R2 D F2 R F2 U2 R2 
3. 24.89 U2 L F U2 F U' L' R2 U F' R' D U2 F' U' L2 R2 F2 
4. (53.49) R2 B L' D U' R B D' L2 R D' U F' L B2 U' R U' 
5. 22.25 F R2 B' D2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 D U F D2 F' U R' B D2 
6. 25.01 B' F2 D U' L2 D B2 F L2 D2 L2 D U' B2 L' D2 F R' 
7. 30.24 D2 L2 R' B F' L D2 U L F D B' F' R' D2 R2 U L 
8. 23.16 U' R2 B L' F' D2 U2 B L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D U' F2 U2 
9. 28.04 B' F2 L' R U B' F2 U F' D' U B2 F D2 U R' D' B' 
10. 27.70 B2 F' D U B' R B2 L2 F R' B2 U' R2 D2 U B R B' 
11. 25.57 U' B' D' R2 D U' B' R' U2 L2 D' U L' U' L' D2 U2 R 
12. 23.82 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 R U2 F' U2 R D' U B2 L' R' D2 R


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 4, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 127
Race to Sub-25
Fridrich-CFOP

*Ao12: 21.31*

1. 21.44
2. 25.64
3. 20.95
4. 20.43
5. 19.64
6. (25.84)
7. 21.79
8. 20.89
9. 23.85
10. 19.84
11. 18.65
12. (15.91)

WOW! I did great this week. Yesterday I lubed my Zhanchi with Traxxas and it works great!

Also I got my PB with no skip - 15.91 seconds.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 6, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Seven Results*

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Seven​*



Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 6, 2016)

*Round 128 Scrambles*

*Round 128 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 4/11/2015​*
*Scrambles*
1. L' F2 L R2 B L' B2 R F2 U' R' U R2 B2 F' L R' F	
2. D U' L2 F' R2 U' L2 R D2 R B2 F2 R' U B2 L R F2	
3. F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D B D U L' U2 B2 U' L' U R' D'	
4. F2 R2 B F D2 U' R' U2 F2 U L2 D' B' R B R2 F D	
5. D2 B2 D U L B' U2 F L D2 U' L' R2 B' R' F U' L2	
6. L R D L D2 B2 F2 L' D U2 B2 L' D' L F R' D U'	
7. D' U' L R2 U L2 D2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U L B' U' B' U2	
8. U B' L' R' U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L D U2 B	
9. B' F' U B' D' L D' B' L2 R D F' L2 R' F' R B' F2	
10. L2 B2 D' B' D2 U' B R' D U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' L B2	
11.  R' D2 B F' L2 F' D' U2 L' R2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L R D'	
12. D' R2 B' F' R2 F R2 F' D2 U' L B2 F' D' L2 D U' L'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 6, 2016)

Decent improvement for me this week.

Round 128
Race to sub 25-CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 27.833* (last week: 29.399)

Best Time: 23.36
Worst Time: 38.38
Current percentage of sub-25 solves in last 250: 12.4% (last week: 4.0%)
Lifetime sub-25 solves: 218 (last week: 157)

1. 34.77 L' F2 L R2 B L' B2 R F2 U' R' U R2 B2 F' L R' F - messed up F2L
2. 26.08 D U' L2 F' R2 U' L2 R D2 R B2 F2 R' U B2 L R F2
3. 25.23 F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D B D U L' U2 B2 U' L' U R' D'
4. 28.91 F2 R2 B F D2 U' R' U2 F2 U L2 D' B' R B R2 F D
5. 24.98 D2 B2 D U L B' U2 F L D2 U' L' R2 B' R' F U' L2 - PLL skip
6. 27.40 L R D L D2 B2 F2 L' D U2 B2 L' D' L F R' D U'
7. 38.38 D' U' L R2 U L2 D2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U L B' U' B' U2 - messed up F2L
8. 25.93 U B' L' R' U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L D U2 B
*9. 23.36 B' F' U B' D' L D' B' L2 R D F' L2 R' F' R B' F2*
10. 27.05 L2 B2 D' B' D2 U' B R' D U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' L B2
11. 32.39 R' D2 B F' L2 F' D' U2 L' R2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L R D' - messed up end of Z-perm
12. 25.59 D' R2 B' F' R2 F R2 F' D2 U' L B2 F' D' L2 D U' L'


----------



## Physfaxe (Apr 6, 2016)

Round 128
Race to sub 25
Cubicle Premium Thunderclap

single
best: 16.19
worst: 22.44


i dont even count how many solves i get
avg of 12
current: 19.20 (σ = 1.51)
best: 19.20 (σ = 1.51)

Average: 19.20 (σ = 1.51)
Mean: 19.22

Time List:
1. 20.92 L' F2 L R2 B L' B2 R F2 U' R' U R2 B2 F' L R' F 
2. 18.85 D U' L2 F' R2 U' L2 R D2 R B2 F2 R' U B2 L R F2 
3. 16.19 F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D B D U L' U2 B2 U' L' U R' D' 
4. 17.23 F2 R2 B F D2 U' R' U2 F2 U L2 D' B' R B R2 F D 
5. 16.88 D2 B2 D U L B' U2 F L D2 U' L' R2 B' R' F U' L2 
6. 21.16 L R D L D2 B2 F2 L' D U2 B2 L' D' L F R' D U' 
7. 20.47 D' U' L R2 U L2 D2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U L B' U' B' U2 
8. 18.69 U B' L' R' U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L D U2 B 
9. 22.44 B' F' U B' D' L D' B' L2 R D F' L2 R' F' R B' F2 
10. 18.90 L2 B2 D' B' D2 U' B R' D U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' L B2 
11. 20.48 R' D2 B F' L2 F' D' U2 L' R2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L R D' 
12. 18.40 D' R2 B' F' R2 F R2 F' D2 U' L B2 F' D' L2 D U' L'


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 6, 2016)

Round 128
Race To sub 25
CFOP ( F2l + 4lll )
Newisland something...
Some improvement from last week, the solves at the end were bad T_T Dun mind the scrambles( they're cs genned )
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-6
*avg of 12: 26.67*

Time List:
1. 29.81 D L2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F L' U R U2 B D' R U2 F2 
2. 29.84 B2 R' F R2 F' L2 B2 R' D' U2 B2 D2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 R2 
3. 24.02 D F' U2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' R2 U2 F L2 D U2 L U' F' U' L B 
4. 23.21 B L2 U2 B2 U2 B F2 U2 B' D2 L B D B2 L B2 U' B D2 U2 
5. 23.59 D' F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 L' D2 R2 F' R D2 B2 D2 F' 
6. 25.81 R2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D U2 L2 U2 F2 B U2 R' D' R' B D' B2 L 
7. (22.61) U R2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 L' B L' B2 R' D2 U' L2 D' R 
8. 23.48 L' D' L2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F L2 R' B2 F U' L' F2 
9. 28.64 F2 L B2 R D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 B F' L' U' F U2 L2 F' U F 
10. 30.64 D2 L2 B D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 B D' U' R' B D' R' B R' U2 R2 
11. 27.64 F' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U B2 L2 D' F' D2 F R' B L' R' D' B2 
12. (32.05) D2 L2 D B2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D' F' R2 U2 R D B2 D' L2 U F'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 6, 2016)

Round 128
Race to sub-25 CFOP
*Average: 21.60*
(28.94), 23.29, 21.12, 20.43, 20.32, (17.67), 27.73, 18.36, 21.24, 18.28, 22.51, 22.75


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 8, 2016)

Round 128 - Race to sub 25 (yellow cross)

Method CFOP

Not very good this week.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-7
*avg of 12: 26.50*

Time List:
1. 29.84 L' F2 L R2 B L' B2 R F2 U' R' U R2 B2 F' L R' F 
2. (33.00) D U' L2 F' R2 U' L2 R D2 R B2 F2 R' U B2 L R F2 
3. 30.47 F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D B D U L' U2 B2 U' L' U R' D' 
4. 25.30 F2 R2 B F D2 U' R' U2 F2 U L2 D' B' R B R2 F D 
5. (21.70) D2 B2 D U L B' U2 F L D2 U' L' R2 B' R' F U' L2 
6. 30.48 L R D L D2 B2 F2 L' D U2 B2 L' D' L F R' D U' 
7. 23.34 D' U' L R2 U L2 D2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U L B' U' B' U2 
8. 24.90 U B' L' R' U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L D U2 B 
9. 23.99 B' F' U B' D' L D' B' L2 R D F' L2 R' F' R B' F2 
10. 28.58 L2 B2 D' B' D2 U' B R' D U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' L B2 
11. 26.20 R' D2 B F' L2 F' D' U2 L' R2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L R D' 
12. 21.86 D' R2 B' F' R2 F R2 F' D2 U' L B2 F' D' L2 D U' L'


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 8, 2016)

r128
race to sub 30
OH

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-8
avg of 12: 37.14

Time List:
1. 37.25 U L' R' L' R' B' R' L l r 
2. (45.22) U' B' L' U L' U' R B' l r 
3. 38.98 U L' U B' R L U' B' l r b' u' 
4. 43.84 U L' B R L R' L' B l' r' b u 
5. (27.72) U' B' U R' L' B U L' l r b' u 
6. 35.48 L R B' R L' U R B r b 
7. 38.59 L U B L' R U L' B' R' l' u' 
8. 34.12 U' L' U' R L U' B' R r b u' 
9. 37.98 L U B' R' L' B L' U r b u' 
10. 38.72 U B' R B L' B R' U' B l r' b u 
11. 32.24 U B U' L B' L U' L' l' r' b 
12. 34.15 U L B R' B U' L B l r b' u


----------



## muchacho (Apr 8, 2016)

Round 128
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 22.85

25.12 21.53 (16.44) 25.49 (42.04) 19.51 24.13 22.55 19.26 24.61 24.09 22.18

[2/3]


----------



## mafergut (Apr 8, 2016)

Round 128 - Race to sub 25 (Alumni)
Method: CFOP - Full color neutral

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-8
*avg of 12: 20.87*

Time List:
1. (15.62[blue]) L' F2 L R2 B L' B2 R F2 U' R' U R2 B2 F' L R' F 
2. 20.70[red] D U' L2 F' R2 U' L2 R D2 R B2 F2 R' U B2 L R F2 
3. 20.85[blue] F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D B D U L' U2 B2 U' L' U R' D' 
4. 19.35[red] F2 R2 B F D2 U' R' U2 F2 U L2 D' B' R B R2 F D 
5. 16.52[green - xcross] D2 B2 D U L B' U2 F L D2 U' L' R2 B' R' F U' L2 
6. 22.45[blue] L R D L D2 B2 F2 L' D U2 B2 L' D' L F R' D U' 
7. 20.17[orange] D' U' L R2 U L2 D2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U L B' U' B' U2 
8. 18.89[blue - xcross] U B' L' R' U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L D U2 B 
9. 24.39[green - spoiled cross] B' F' U B' D' L D' B' L2 R D F' L2 R' F' R B' F2 
10. 21.90[green] L2 B2 D' B' D2 U' B R' D U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' L B2 
11. (27.12[blue - spoiled cross]) R' D2 B F' L2 F' D' U2 L' R2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L R D' 
12. 23.42[green] D' R2 B' F' R2 F R2 F' D2 U' L B2 F' D' L2 D U' L'

I was going to get a sub-20 average this week but nerves got in the way and I spoiled 3 of the 4 last solves. I got a super nice 15.62 full-step solve on blue in the 1st scramble that is by far my PB full-step on non-white/yellow cross. After several weeks as an alumni and two consecutive sub-21 averages I think it's time for me to move on and try to graduate full color neutral on the sub-20 race.

Thanks a lot to @Brian Kremer for running this race.


----------



## Mystic (Apr 9, 2016)

Round 128
Road to sub-30 - Roux
3/3
GuoGuan YueXiao

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-8
*avg of 12: 26.35*

Time List:
1. 24.29 L' F2 L R2 B L' B2 R F2 U' R' U R2 B2 F' L R' F 
2. 33.36 D U' L2 F' R2 U' L2 R D2 R B2 F2 R' U B2 L R F2 
3. 22.47 F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D B D U L' U2 B2 U' L' U R' D' 
4. 23.38+ F2 R2 B F D2 U' R' U2 F2 U L2 D' B' R B R2 F D 
5. 27.96 D2 B2 D U L B' U2 F L D2 U' L' R2 B' R' F U' L2 
6. 23.23 L R D L D2 B2 F2 L' D U2 B2 L' D' L F R' D U' 
7. 22.41 D' U' L R2 U L2 D2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U L B' U' B' U2 
8. 26.80 U B' L' R' U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L D U2 B 
9. (37.03) B' F' U B' D' L D' B' L2 R D F' L2 R' F' R B' F2 
10. 31.55 L2 B2 D' B' D2 U' B R' D U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' L B2 
11. 28.02 R' D2 B F' L2 F' D' U2 L' R2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L R D' 
12. (21.17) D' R2 B' F' R2 F R2 F' D2 U' L B2 F' D' L2 D U' L'


----------



## beani33 (Apr 9, 2016)

Round 128
Race to sub 25:

1. 19.47 L' F2 L R2 B L' B2 R F2 U' R' U R2 B2 F' L R' F
2. 19.09 D U' L2 F' R2 U' L2 R D2 R B2 F2 R' U B2 L R F2
3. 22.05 F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D B D U L' U2 B2 U' L' U R' D'
4. 20.47 F2 R2 B F D2 U' R' U2 F2 U L2 D' B' R B R2 F D
5. 26.63 D2 B2 D U L B' U2 F L D2 U' L' R2 B' R' F U' L2
6. 23.72 L R D L D2 B2 F2 L' D U2 B2 L' D' L F R' D U'
7. 24.45 D' U' L R2 U L2 D2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U L B' U' B' U2
8. (27.67) U B' L' R' U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L D U2 B
9. 22.69 B' F' U B' D' L D' B' L2 R D F' L2 R' F' R B' F2
10. (19.05) L2 B2 D' B' D2 U' B R' D U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' L B2
11. 21.49 R' D2 B F' L2 F' D' U2 L' R2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L R D'
12. 25.01 D' R2 B' F' R2 F R2 F' D2 U' L B2 F' D' L2 D U' L'

Ao12: 22.51

Meh, wasn't really feeling it and the lighting was crap.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 9, 2016)

Round 128
Race to sub-30
OH, ZZ
Thunderclap
*Average of 10/12: 36.29*

1. 47.81 - L' F2 L R2 B L' B2 R F2 U' R' U R2 B2 F' L R' F 
2. 31.78 - D U' L2 F' R2 U' L2 R D2 R B2 F2 R' U B2 L R F2 
3. 34.58 - F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D B D U L' U2 B2 U' L' U R' D' 
4. 37.78 - F2 R2 B F D2 U' R' U2 F2 U L2 D' B' R B R2 F D 
5. (48.90) - D2 B2 D U L B' U2 F L D2 U' L' R2 B' R' F U' L2 
6. 34.20 - L R D L D2 B2 F2 L' D U2 B2 L' D' L F R' D U' 
7. 30.73 - D' U' L R2 U L2 D2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U L B' U' B' U2 
8. 33.27 - U B' L' R' U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L D U2 B 
9. 35.44 - B' F' U B' D' L D' B' L2 R D F' L2 R' F' R B' F2 
10. 38.29 - L2 B2 D' B' D2 U' B R' D U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' L B2 
11. 39.09 - R' D2 B F' L2 F' D' U2 L' R2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L R D' 
12. (27.29) - D' R2 B' F' R2 F R2 F' D2 U' L B2 F' D' L2 D U' L'

Overall pleased with this average except those two 40+ solves; I don't know how either of them happened.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 11, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 128
Fridrich - CFOP
Race to Sub-25

*Ao12: 24.59*

1. 21.82
2. 21.43
3. (30.87)
4. 26.35
5. 22.88
6. (16.67)
7. 28.53
8. 24.82
9. 23.03
10. 27.56
11. 23.43
12. 26.01


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 12, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Seven​*



Mystic graduates this week in the race to sub-30 with Roux. 

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 12, 2016)

*Round 129 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 4/18/2015*​
*Scrambles*
1. D R B L' B2 U' L2 B L2 R2 B2 L' F' R B2 R' B2 F 
2. B2 L2 B' F2 L F L D' R' D F2 D2 F2 L' R U F U 
3. R2 U' L2 R' B2 U' R D2 R2 F L F L2 D2 U2 B2 R U2 
4. F2 L R2 B' R F' D' U' R D2 U' F' D2 U' L' U' B L' 
5. F' L2 R D2 L F U L R D F2 L D' B' F D2 F2 D2 
6. D' U F2 R U' L' D' R F2 U2 B R' B2 U L' B' L B 
7. D2 U2 F D2 U R' U2 L U' L2 F' R2 D2 F D R' B2 L2 
8. D2 L' R F L2 F' U F2 L F' R' F2 R2 B2 D2 U L' U 
9. F L2 U F' D2 B L' D2 B' D2 U2 F' U L2 D2 B L2 B 
10. R' U2 R F2 D2 U' L U2 B' R2 B2 D' F2 D' U' R2 U' L' 
11. L F' U' L R2 U' B' D U' L B' L R D' B2 L' R' U' 
12. D' L2 D2 U R B2 R F D' B L U' B2 F' L' U F2 R2


----------



## muchacho (Apr 12, 2016)

Round 129
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux

Average: 23.00

23.86 23.36 27.13 21.73 23.39 22.13 24.28 (19.53) (27.44) 19.71 23.37 21.01

[3/3]

I'll try to be more CN now.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 12, 2016)

muchacho said:


> Round 129 Race to sub 25
> Method: Roux
> Average: 23.00 *[3/3]*


Congratulations, David!!!!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 12, 2016)

Round 129
Race to sub 25-CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 29.690* (last week: 27.833)

Best Time: 23.13
Worst Time: 45.79
Current percentage of sub-25 solves in last 250: 13.2% (last week: 12.4%)
Lifetime sub-25 solves: 227 (last week: 218)

1. 26.54 D R B L' B2 U' L2 B L2 R2 B2 L' F' R B2 R' B2 F
*2. 23.13 B2 L2 B' F2 L F L D' R' D F2 D2 F2 L' R U F U*
3. 39.42 R2 U' L2 R' B2 U' R D2 R2 F L F L2 D2 U2 B2 R U2 - screwed up F2L
4. 31.99 F2 L R2 B' R F' D' U' R D2 U' F' D2 U' L' U' B L'
5. 27.68 F' L2 R D2 L F U L R D F2 L D' B' F D2 F2 D2
6. 30.73 D' U F2 R U' L' D' R F2 U2 B R' B2 U L' B' L B
7. 31.63 D2 U2 F D2 U R' U2 L U' L2 F' R2 D2 F D R' B2 L2
8. 45.79 D2 L' R F L2 F' U F2 L F' R' F2 R2 B2 D2 U L' U - screwed up U-perm
9. 23.37 F L2 U F' D2 B L' D2 B' D2 U2 F' U L2 D2 B L2 B
10. 31.08 R' U2 R F2 D2 U' L U2 B' R2 B2 D' F2 D' U' R2 U' L'
11. 26.03 L F' U' L R2 U' B' D U' L B' L R D' B2 L' R' U'
12. 28.43 D' L2 D2 U R B2 R F D' B L U' B2 F' L' U F2 R2 - corner twist


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 12, 2016)

Round 129
Race to sub-25 CFOP
*Average: 22.10*
20.74, 19.20, 29.19, 18.91, (18.48), 23.37, (35.62), 19.99, 23.94, 21.84, 23.16, 20.65

The 18.48 was a PLL skip. In the 35.62 I screwed up a G perm and had to basically restart the solve from scratch.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 12, 2016)

Round 129
Cube - QiYi Thunderclap
Method - ZZ (OH)
Race to sub-30
*Average 10/12: 38.46*

1. 41.48
2. (29.70)
3. 38.24
4. (47.23)
5. 33.70
6. 42.60
7. 41.44
8. 35.65
9. 38.39
10. 38.79
11. 43.59
12. 30.72

Meh average. The beginning was awful, the middle got a little better, and the end was a mix of decent, awful and great. Way too many sup-40s (5/12) for my taste, and most of the thirties were too high. Probably should have warmed up more.


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 13, 2016)

r129
race to sub 30
OH

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-13
avg of 12: 40.59

Time List:
1. 44.20 L U L U' L R L U l' r b u' 
2. 43.95 R L' U R' L' U' L B r' b' 
3. 42.43 U L R' B R' U R' B R' l' r u' 
4. 40.54 U B U R L B' U' B r b u' 
5. 39.52 U' R L U' R' U R B r b' 
6. 41.71 U L U L U L B' R l' b' 
7. (32.11) U L' U' L' B L B' U' l' r u 
8. (45.81) U B L' U B' L' U R' B' l b' 
9. 37.74 U L' U' B L U B L' 
10. 34.91 R' L R' B L' R L' R' r b u' 
11. 39.08 B U' B L R' L R' B r 
12. 41.83 B' U B' L U' R U L l' r' b u

i dont know what happened... it didnt feel like screwups. did i just get worse?
my hands feel sore after those 12 solves


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 14, 2016)

Round 129
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Decent averages. The Dnf and the 30s did not help, I woulda gotten a sub-25 avg doe. My f2l look ahead is slightly improving. Taking about 17seconds for f2l+cross.
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-13
avg of 12: 26.35

Time List:
1. 25.89 F' D2 F' D2 R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 F2 R D L R' F' D' R' F L2 D'
2. (20.38) B U' L F2 U2 D F R' L2 F L2 F2 L D2 R' F2 U2 D2 R U2 L
3. 26.83 D2 B2 R' B2 L B2 D2 R' B2 D2 L' D R' B U2 L F D' U' B' F'
4. 25.21 U F' L' D' F' L2 U2 B' D B U2 F2 U2 D2 R2 F2 R' L2 D2 L F2
5. 31.12 L2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 U2 R D L F' U2 B2 D' B R B'
6. 23.44 L U2 R2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' F U' R F' D' F U' B' L
7. 25.59 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' U L F' U L' U
8. 21.56 B2 U2 R U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R F L' F' U' L' R D' U2 B' R2
9. 34.57 B' R U2 B2 L D2 L' U2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 R D F' R U
10. 24.29 L2 B' L2 R2 F U2 B' R2 B2 F2 D B U' F' D' F L2 R' U2 B'
11. 24.93 F2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F R U R2 D2 F R D2 B D
12. (DNF(33.81)) D F2 U F' R2 L' F2 R B' R2 L2 U2 L2 U D2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2


----------



## Mystic (Apr 16, 2016)

Round 129
Race to Sub-25
Roux

So my YueXiao corner piece broke in two so I'm stuck with an awful Sulong until my replacement part and Thunderclap arrive.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-16
avg of 12: 25.64

Time List:
1. 23.72 D R B L' B2 U' L2 B L2 R2 B2 L' F' R B2 R' B2 F 
2. 26.05 B2 L2 B' F2 L F L D' R' D F2 D2 F2 L' R U F U 
3. (35.99) R2 U' L2 R' B2 U' R D2 R2 F L F L2 D2 U2 B2 R U2 - Messed up blocks
4. 23.49 F2 L R2 B' R F' D' U' R D2 U' F' D2 U' L' U' B L' 
5. 25.16 F' L2 R D2 L F U L R D F2 L D' B' F D2 F2 D2 
6. 22.80 D' U F2 R U' L' D' R F2 U2 B R' B2 U L' B' L B 
7. 26.91 D2 U2 F D2 U R' U2 L U' L2 F' R2 D2 F D R' B2 L2 
8. 26.40 D2 L' R F L2 F' U F2 L F' R' F2 R2 B2 D2 U L' U 
9. 26.86 F L2 U F' D2 B L' D2 B' D2 U2 F' U L2 D2 B L2 B 
10. 23.73 R' U2 R F2 D2 U' L U2 B' R2 B2 D' F2 D' U' R2 U' L' 
11. (19.34) L F' U' L R2 U' B' D U' L B' L R D' B2 L' R' U' 
12. 31.26 D' L2 D2 U R B2 R F D' B L U' B2 F' L' U F2 R2 - Lock up, overshoot

Was so close to sub 25 until my cube locked up in my final solve. Probably would've been sub 25 with my YueXiao.


----------



## EchecsRex (Apr 17, 2016)

Can I make up Round 128? Sorry, I was on vacation! 

Race to Sub-25

Round 128

Method: CFOP (With Full PLL)

PB: 17.38

Average: 24.61

Solves:

1. (18.64) L' F2 L R2 B L' B2 R F2 U' R' U R2 B2 F' L R' F 
2. 23.34 D U' L2 F' R2 U' L2 R D2 R B2 F2 R' U B2 L R F2 
3. 23.59 F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D B D U L' U2 B2 U' L' U R' D' 
4. 19.33 F2 R2 B F D2 U' R' U2 F2 U L2 D' B' R B R2 F D 
5. 23.29 D2 B2 D U L B' U2 F L D2 U' L' R2 B' R' F U' L2 
6. 20.03 L R D L D2 B2 F2 L' D U2 B2 L' D' L F R' D U' 
7. 24.92 D' U' L R2 U L2 D2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U L B' U' B' U2 
8. 27.07 U B' L' R' U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L D U2 B 
9. 25.91 B' F' U B' D' L D' B' L2 R D F' L2 R' F' R B' F2 
10. 26.22 L2 B2 D' B' D2 U' B R' D U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' L B2 
11. 27.80 R' D2 B F' L2 F' D' U2 L' R2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L R D' 
12. (35.07) D' R2 B' F' R2 F R2 F' D2 U' L B2 F' D' L2 D U' L'


----------



## EchecsRex (Apr 17, 2016)

Race to Sub-25

Round 129

Method: CFOP (With Full PLL)

PB: 17.38

Average: 24.68

Solves:

1. 26.75 D R B L' B2 U' L2 B L2 R2 B2 L' F' R B2 R' B2 F
2. 27.70 B2 L2 B' F2 L F L D' R' D F2 D2 F2 L' R U F U
3. 22.97 R2 U' L2 R' B2 U' R D2 R2 F L F L2 D2 U2 B2 R U2
4. (19.53) F2 L R2 B' R F' D' U' R D2 U' F' D2 U' L' U' B L'
5. 22.60 F' L2 R D2 L F U L R D F2 L D' B' F D2 F2 D2
6. 25.22 D' U F2 R U' L' D' R F2 U2 B R' B2 U L' B' L B
7. 25.91 D2 U2 F D2 U R' U2 L U' L2 F' R2 D2 F D R' B2 L2
8. (35.43) D2 L' R F L2 F' U F2 L F' R' F2 R2 B2 D2 U L' U
9. 20.02 F L2 U F' D2 B L' D2 B' D2 U2 F' U L2 D2 B L2 B
10. 21.88 R' U2 R F2 D2 U' L U2 B' R2 B2 D' F2 D' U' R2 U' L'
11. 24.58 L F' U' L R2 U' B' D U' L B' L R D' B2 L' R' U'
12. 23.50 D' L2 D2 U R B2 R F D' B L U' B2 F' L' U F2 R2

3 Sub 25 weeks in a row!


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 18, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 129
Fridrich - CFOP
Race to Sub-25

*Ao12: 22.92*

1. 23.88
2. 25.79
3. 24.66
4. 21.18
5. 21.85
6. (19.49)
7. 21.51
8. (26.66)
9. 22.29
10. 23.05
11. 21.05
12. 23.91

I got a decent average this week!! Now I'll move on to Race to Sub-20!

P.S.: Thank you Brian Kremer for putting on the great competition!! I has really help me get faster and I have been doing it since Race to Sub-30. We all love doing this competition and are thankful that you post the algs and results on time. I will miss posting on this thread. Thanks again.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 19, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Twenty-Nine*



4 graduates this week in the race to sub-25: 
PurpleBanana (Speed)
CornerCutter (CFOP)
Muchacho (Roux)
EchecsRex (CFOP)

Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 19, 2016)

*Round 130 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 4/25/2016*​
*Scrambles*
1. R' B R2 U2 F D2 F2 R' U' R F L2 R' F D2 L' B F' 
2. R U' F' L' F U2 R2 B2 R2 D L' R D B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 
3. F' R' F2 U2 B' D2 U2 L' D U' F R' F2 D' U2 F L U 
4. D2 B' L' R U2 L R D B' L' R2 B' L D2 U B2 L2 R2 
5. B2 L' R' U R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D U L2 U2 L' D' R2 F' L2 
6. B' R2 D2 R F' R F' L' F2 L R2 U' R B2 L2 U' L' D2 
7. F2 D' B L R D B D2 U2 B F L R F' D' R' B' L' 
8. L2 F' R' B' U' L2 B L' R' F U2 L' U' L F L' F' L 
9. R D' F' L' B D' R' B' F U2 L' R' F L D' B2 D' B 
10. B2 U R' B' L R2 U2 R B' F2 D F2 D' B' D' U R' B2 
11. L' U' R U' B2 R U' B2 F L B L U2 R' D' F' D U2 
12. F2 D' U' L D U R2 D' L D R' D2 R' D2 L B2 D' L2


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 19, 2016)

Round 130
Race to sub 25-CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 28.161* (last week: 29.69)

Best Time: 22.32
Worst Time: 46.46

28.01
24.52
30.91
 46.46 - messed up cross
26.05 - includes a +2
28.93
* 22.32*
27.13
31.16
27.66
28.37
28.87


----------



## EchecsRex (Apr 20, 2016)

Race to Sub-25

Round 130

Method: CFOP (With Full PLL)

PB: 17.38

Average: 25.00 Do I pass?

Solves:


1. 23.26 R' B R2 U2 F D2 F2 R' U' R F L2 R' F D2 L' B F' 
2. 26.90 R U' F' L' F U2 R2 B2 R2 D L' R D B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 
3. 24.16 F' R' F2 U2 B' D2 U2 L' D U' F R' F2 D' U2 F L U 
4. 20.11 D2 B' L' R U2 L R D B' L' R2 B' L D2 U B2 L2 R2 
5. 23.20 B2 L' R' U R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D U L2 U2 L' D' R2 F' L2 
6. (30.59) B' R2 D2 R F' R F' L' F2 L R2 U' R B2 L2 U' L' D2 
7. 28.99 F2 D' B L R D B D2 U2 B F L R F' D' R' B' L' 
8. 25.07 L2 F' R' B' U' L2 B L' R' F U2 L' U' L F L' F' L 
9. 25.94 R D' F' L' B D' R' B' F U2 L' R' F L D' B2 D' B 
10. 24.59 B2 U R' B' L R2 U2 R B' F2 D F2 D' B' D' U R' B2 
11. 29.23 L' U' R U' B2 R U' B2 F L B L U2 R' D' F' D U2 
12. (17.93) F2 D' U' L D U R2 D' L D R' D2 R' D2 L B2 D' L2


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 20, 2016)

Race to Sub-25
Round 130
Method : CFOP
Best Time-16.20
Worst time - 30.70 (Haven't warmed up but meh)
Finally sub25 ao 12.
Dat last scramble.. Yellow x-cross, free pair, easy f2l cases. Free white cross on top for oll, Y perm. My times are so spread out lol.
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-20
_*avg of 12: 22.30*_

Time List:
1. (30.70) R2 B2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 F D2 B L' B' D B' F R' F D F' U R2
2. 17.89 U' L2 B' L2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B L D' L R' B' L' B' U F
3. 27.41 U R' U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 R U' F D' L2 F' D2 B2 D'
4. 26.22 L2 U L' F2 B R' U' D2 B' U2 D2 R U2 R F2 R' D2 L' D2 R2
5. 19.87 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U R' F U2 R F D' U' L2 U R'
6. 21.62 F U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U L' B' F D2 U R' B' L' U2
7. (16.20) F D2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 D' L2 D F' L2 U2 B'
8. 22.76 R2 F2 D2 R B' U' R' D2 L' B R2 F L2 B' U2 F L2 B
9. 23.37 U F2 D U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 L F' D' L2 F D2 U2 B' U'
10. 26.31 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' F' R' U' B D L2 U' B F D
11. 19.56 D2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 F U' L R B F U' B' U'
12. 17.92 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L' D' R' F L B2 D' F2 R B'


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 20, 2016)

Uh... I did an average...



GenTheThief said:


> Round 129
> Cube - QiYi Thunderclap
> Method - ZZ (OH)
> Race to sub-30
> *Average 10/12: 38.46*



Was I just forgotten here?



Brian Kremer said:


> Race to Sub 30
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## beani33 (Apr 20, 2016)

*Round 129

Scrambles*
1. 22.64 D R B L' B2 U' L2 B L2 R2 B2 L' F' R B2 R' B2 F
2. 17.68 B2 L2 B' F2 L F L D' R' D F2 D2 F2 L' R U F U
3. 22.85 R2 U' L2 R' B2 U' R D2 R2 F L F L2 D2 U2 B2 R U2
4. 23.70 F2 L R2 B' R F' D' U' R D2 U' F' D2 U' L' U' B L'
5. 16.98 F' L2 R D2 L F U L R D F2 L D' B' F D2 F2 D2
6. 22.48 D' U F2 R U' L' D' R F2 U2 B R' B2 U L' B' L B
7. 20.00 D2 U2 F D2 U R' U2 L U' L2 F' R2 D2 F D R' B2 L2
8. 18.70 D2 L' R F L2 F' U F2 L F' R' F2 R2 B2 D2 U L' U
9. 20.43 F L2 U F' D2 B L' D2 B' D2 U2 F' U L2 D2 B L2 B
10. (24.02) R' U2 R F2 D2 U' L U2 B' R2 B2 D' F2 D' U' R2 U' L'
11. 21.35 L F' U' L R2 U' B' D U' L B' L R D' B2 L' R' U'
12. (14.84) D' L2 D2 U R B2 R F D' B L U' B2 F' L' U F2 R2

Ao12: 20.68

Really great session! Getting closer to that sub 20 mark


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 21, 2016)

Cube: Thunderclap
Round 130
Method: ZZ (OH)
Race to sub-30
*Average: 30.74*

1. 33.63
2. 28.54 - Timer wouldn't stop (lag), so this is an estimate, but I saw it at 28.xx
3. 31.99
4. (38.72)
5. 28.79
6. 30.17
7. 26.54
8. 31.51
9. 29.71
10. 33.15
11. 33.35
12. (25.53)
This average. This average. THIS AVERAGE!
I have no Idea how this happened, this is faster than my current a05 record (30.90).
Completely stunned.


----------



## muchacho (Apr 24, 2016)

Round 130
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux CN (not using blue for my FB)

Average: 26.92

25.15 30.04 28.69 (54.13) 24.29 26.55 (20.20) 25.65 23.29 26.73 26.04 32.80



Spoiler: Colors used for FB



1. black-yellow
2. grey-white
3. grey-yellow
4. orange-yellow // I messed up, orange is my weakest one
5. grey-white
6. grey-white
7. black-white
8. grey-yellow
9. black-yellow
10. black-yellow
11. black-white
12. grey-yellow


----------



## Mystic (Apr 24, 2016)

Round 130
Race to sub-25
1/3
Roux
*Average: 23.52*

1. 22.78 R' B R2 U2 F D2 F2 R' U' R F L2 R' F D2 L' B F'
2. 22.95 R U' F' L' F U2 R2 B2 R2 D L' R D B2 F2 D2 L2 F2
3. 25.59 F' R' F2 U2 B' D2 U2 L' D U' F R' F2 D' U2 F L U
4. 22.64 D2 B' L' R U2 L R D B' L' R2 B' L D2 U B2 L2 R2
5. 22.73 B2 L' R' U R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D U L2 U2 L' D' R2 F' L2
6. (20.47) B' R2 D2 R F' R F' L' F2 L R2 U' R B2 L2 U' L' D2
7. 23.99 F2 D' B L R D B D2 U2 B F L R F' D' R' B' L'
8. 24.03 L2 F' R' B' U' L2 B L' R' F U2 L' U' L F L' F' L
9. (29.41) R D' F' L' B D' R' B' F U2 L' R' F L D' B2 D' B
10. 23.96 B2 U R' B' L R2 U2 R B' F2 D F2 D' B' D' U R' B2
11. 24.91 L' U' R U' B2 R U' B2 F L B L U2 R' D' F' D U2
12. 21.54 F2 D' U' L D U R2 D' L D R' D2 R' D2 L B2 D' L2

yay good solves with bad cubes


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 25, 2016)

Race to sub 25 - YC only
CFOP

If I'm not going to practice YC much, I need to at least warm up before trying this next time. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-24
*avg of 12: 26.32*

Time List:
1. (51.36) R' B R2 U2 F D2 F2 R' U' R F L2 R' F D2 L' B F' 
2. 27.36 R U' F' L' F U2 R2 B2 R2 D L' R D B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 
3. 27.24 F' R' F2 U2 B' D2 U2 L' D U' F R' F2 D' U2 F L U 
4. 25.83 D2 B' L' R U2 L R D B' L' R2 B' L D2 U B2 L2 R2 
5. 28.29 B2 L' R' U R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D U L2 U2 L' D' R2 F' L2 
6. 20.60 B' R2 D2 R F' R F' L' F2 L R2 U' R B2 L2 U' L' D2 
7. (20.12) F2 D' B L R D B D2 U2 B F L R F' D' R' B' L' 
8. 28.02 L2 F' R' B' U' L2 B L' R' F U2 L' U' L F L' F' L 
9. 31.61 R D' F' L' B D' R' B' F U2 L' R' F L D' B2 D' B 
10. 25.04 B2 U R' B' L R2 U2 R B' F2 D F2 D' B' D' U R' B2 
11. 25.05 L' U' R U' B2 R U' B2 F L B L U2 R' D' F' D U2 
12. 24.11 F2 D' U' L D U R2 D' L D R' D2 R' D2 L B2 D' L2


----------



## trackdork (Apr 25, 2016)

Round 130
Race to sub 25 (alumni)
CFOP CN

I took a break for a bit but have been working up my courage to move over to the race to sub-20 thread. Feels good to get back on the saddle to see that I've still got it!

Apr 25, 2016 2:44:52 PM - 2:53:39 PM

Mean: 23.64
*Average: 23.05*
Best time: 17.19
Median: 22.47
Worst time: 36.02
Standard deviation: 5.28

Best average of 5: 20.99
2-6 - (17.96) 20.35 (23.72) 21.59 21.02

Best average of 12: 23.05
1-12 - 25.12 17.96 20.35 23.72 21.59 21.02 23.19 32.54 (36.02) (17.19) 21.74 23.25

1. 25.12 R' B R2 U2 F D2 F2 R' U' R F L2 R' F D2 L' B F'
2. 17.96 R U' F' L' F U2 R2 B2 R2 D L' R D B2 F2 D2 L2 F2
3. 20.35 F' R' F2 U2 B' D2 U2 L' D U' F R' F2 D' U2 F L U
4. 23.72 D2 B' L' R U2 L R D B' L' R2 B' L D2 U B2 L2 R2
5. 21.59 B2 L' R' U R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D U L2 U2 L' D' R2 F' L2
6. 21.02 B' R2 D2 R F' R F' L' F2 L R2 U' R B2 L2 U' L' D2
7. 23.19 F2 D' B L R D B D2 U2 B F L R F' D' R' B' L'
8. 32.54 L2 F' R' B' U' L2 B L' R' F U2 L' U' L F L' F' L
9. 36.02 R D' F' L' B D' R' B' F U2 L' R' F L D' B2 D' B
10. 17.19 B2 U R' B' L R2 U2 R B' F2 D F2 D' B' D' U R' B2
11. 21.74 L' U' R U' B2 R U' B2 F L B L U2 R' D' F' D U2
12. 23.25 F2 D' U' L D U R2 D' L D R' D2 R' D2 L B2 D' L2


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 26, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Thirty*



​No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

EchecsRex you graduated last week.

GenTheThief not sure sorry about that.

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 26, 2016)

*Round 131 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 5/2/2016*​
*Scrambles*
1. R F' D B2 D2 U F' D R2 F2 R' B' L R' F' R2 D2 U' 
2. L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' R' U F2 R' F' R2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 F' 
3. R' D L2 B2 F' R F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' F2 R B L2 R2 F 
4. F' L2 F' R' B2 F2 R' D' R2 F' R D' B' L D U2 B2 F2 
5. L' R' B F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 D F2 R' B2 D' U2 B' 
6. D B2 F2 L' U' R U2 B F' D' L' D2 U2 L2 B' R F D 
7. F' U L F' R D U L F2 D' U2 F' U2 L' R2 U2 F2 U2 
8. B' R B2 R' U F' R' F' R D' L F2 L2 U2 B' R' D F 
9. B2 L' B F2 R' F2 D' R' B' R2 F L' R' U R' B L2 R2 
10. R2 F' U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U R' F R2 D U2 L' B L B2 
11. U2 B F' R' F2 L' R U B' R U2 B F L2 B' R2 D L2 
12. U2 B' R2 B2 D' U B2 L2 D' F' D U' F2 U2 R U' R2 D'


----------



## EchecsRex (Apr 26, 2016)

I am going to stop also including my pb in my post because you keep recording that as the average. Round 130 average was 25.00.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 26, 2016)

Round 131
Race to sub 25-CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 28.12* (last week: 28.16)

Best Time: 23.44
Worst Time: 33.08

28.84 26.82 25.17 25.23 27.34 30.79 (33.08) 32.28 29.74 29.94 25.00 (23.44)


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 26, 2016)

Round: 131
Method: OH ZZ
Cube: Qiyi Thunderclap
Average: *32.44*

1. 31.46
2. (25.93)
3. 33.55
4. 35.48
5. 26.78
6. 31.22
7. 34.20
8. 31.10
9. 26.40
10. 36.28
11. (42.48)
12. 37.91

Not sure what happened at the end there...
Still, good ao and I'm glad there aren't any counting 40+, though anything 36+ is to high for me.


----------



## Mystic (Apr 27, 2016)

Round 131
Race to sub-25
2/3
Roux
Average: 23.89

1. (46.82) R F' D B2 D2 U F' D R2 F2 R' B' L R' F' R2 D2 U' - Messed up blocks and CMLL
2. 24.65 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' R' U F2 R' F' R2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 F' 
3. 20.40 R' D L2 B2 F' R F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' F2 R B L2 R2 F 
4. 35.06 F' L2 F' R' B2 F2 R' D' R2 F' R D' B' L D U2 B2 F2 - Messed up CMLL
5. 20.71 L' R' B F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 D F2 R' B2 D' U2 B' 
6. 19.00 D B2 F2 L' U' R U2 B F' D' L' D2 U2 L2 B' R F D 
7. 21.19 F' U L F' R D U L F2 D' U2 F' U2 L' R2 U2 F2 U2 
8. 24.95 B' R B2 R' U F' R' F' R D' L F2 L2 U2 B' R' D F 
9. (17.11) B2 L' B F2 R' F2 D' R' B' R2 F L' R' U R' B L2 R2 
10. 25.47 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U R' F R2 D U2 L' B L B2 
11. 19.20 U2 B F' R' F2 L' R U B' R U2 B F L2 B' R2 D L2 
12. 28.21 U2 B' R2 B2 D' U B2 L2 D' F' D U' F2 U2 R U' R2 D'

I messed up quite a few times probably because I was nervous although I got some fast times with my new Thunderclap. Still sub-25 so I'm happy.


----------



## EchecsRex (Apr 27, 2016)

Race to Sub-25

Round 131

Method: CFOP (With Full PLL)

Average: 24.90

Solves:

1. 20.93 R F' D B2 D2 U F' D R2 F2 R' B' L R' F' R2 D2 U' 
2. 26.92 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' R' U F2 R' F' R2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 F' 
3. 27.02 R' D L2 B2 F' R F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' F2 R B L2 R2 F 
4. 31.43 F' L2 F' R' B2 F2 R' D' R2 F' R D' B' L D U2 B2 F2 
5. 18.92 L' R' B F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 D F2 R' B2 D' U2 B' 
6. 24.17 D B2 F2 L' U' R U2 B F' D' L' D2 U2 L2 B' R F D 
7. 31.85 F' U L F' R D U L F2 D' U2 F' U2 L' R2 U2 F2 U2 
8. 24.26 B' R B2 R' U F' R' F' R D' L F2 L2 U2 B' R' D F 
9. (DNF(23.67)) B2 L' B F2 R' F2 D' R' B' R2 F L' R' U R' B L2 R2 
10. 22.83 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U R' F R2 D U2 L' B L B2 
11. 26.68 U2 B F' R' F2 L' R U B' R U2 B F L2 B' R2 D L2 
12. (18.88) U2 B' R2 B2 D' U B2 L2 D' F' D U' F2 U2 R U' R2 D'


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 27, 2016)

Mystic said:


> I got some fast times with my new Thunderclap.



Thunderclap FTW!


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 28, 2016)

r131
race to sub 30
OH
0/3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-28
avg of 12: 40.62

Time List:
1. 40.20 U' R F2 R' U R' U F2 R' 
2. (31.67) R' U F2 U' F R F' R' F 
3. 39.13 U F' U' R F' R2 U2 F' U2 
4. 38.41 F U2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 F' R 
5. (57.00) U2 F R2 F U' R2 U F2 U2 
6. 36.36 R' U2 R' F' R2 F U' F U 
7. 38.14 U F2 U' F R' U2 R F U' 
8. 39.24 F U R' F' U2 F' R F2 R2 
9. 43.87 R U' R F2 U' R2 U F U' 
10. 43.95 U F' U F' U2 F R U F' 
11. 48.68 U R2 U' R U2 F' U F' U2 
12. 38.22 U2 R U R2 F2 U2 R' U' R' U'


----------



## TheFearlessPro (May 1, 2016)

Round 131
Race to Sub-25
Method:CFOP
Ao12:_*22.96*_
Decent average
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-1
avg of 12: 22.96

Time List:
1. 26.07 B R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F L2 D2 R' U R F' L B L' D L' R'
2. 24.77 D' L2 B' D2 L2 F R2 F' L2 D2 F U2 D R' F' L R2 D2 L2 F'
3. 25.61 R' D B U2 R2 L' B U R' B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' L2 D L2 D
4. 24.13 F R2 B2 R2 D L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U R' B2 L D' B U' F' U' F2
5. (26.42) F L2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U L' F D2 U B D' L' R' U R2
6. 21.31 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 L' F' D' R2 F' R2 D F' D
7. 21.80 B U2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R' B L' U L D L' F2 U' B'
8. 19.11 D2 L2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 U2 R2 F L D' L B F R' F' L
9. 25.27 R' F R2 F L2 F U2 B' D2 F' D2 U' R2 D2 R U' B' R2 B2
10. 18.98 D' B2 D R2 B' R' F L' B' U' R2 U' F2 U B2 U F2 U' F2 L'
11. 22.51 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L F L' R D F D2 B2 R' B2
12. (18.36) D U2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 L' B' L' R D L2 B U2 L R2


----------



## muchacho (May 1, 2016)

Round 131
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux CN (not using blue for my FB)

Average: 28.87

26.95 34.53 26.06 35.34 25.95 (45.51) 22.34 36.79 28.19 27.96 (21.01) 24.69

My new color scheme confused me.



Spoiler: colors used as FB



red/white
orange/white
black/white
red/white
black/yellow
orange/yellow
black/yellow
red/white
black/yellow
black/white
red/white
red/white


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 3, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-One*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 3, 2016)

*Round 132 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 5/9/2016*​
*Scrambles*
1. D B' F L B' F2 L' R' U2 R' B F2 D' R' F' D' U R' 
2. U L2 D2 L' D B2 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 F' D2 R' B2 F' L' R2 
3. L' B2 D R' F2 D R D B' L D' L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 F' 
4. F R D' U2 B' F' L' U' R' D2 L' R F' L' U' L R' F 
5. R U R' B2 R' F' U2 B2 R' B' U' R2 U' L' D' B L2 D' 
6. L R2 D' U R U2 B F2 R D2 L2 R D U B2 R D2 B 
7. B2 F U2 B F' L B D' R D2 F L B U R' F2 D R' 
8. R2 F L' F2 L2 B D B' U L F' L R U R2 F' U2 B' 
9. B2 L' D R' D' F' R2 D U L2 R2 D2 B D2 B' L2 D' B2 
10. B R B2 F R2 F' L D' R2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 F' D' U B2 
11. F2 U F2 R D' U2 R' D2 R2 B2 F' D B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 
12. D2 U2 L B D2 U B L' D' L' R2 D' R' U2 B2 U L2 F'


----------



## muchacho (May 3, 2016)

Round 132
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux CN (not using blue for my FB)

Average: 28.80

(36.69) 30.99 33.65 28.40 30.90 29.95 (18.61) 26.33 25.73 26.09 30.80 25.21

I need to practice more with yellow on bottom.



Spoiler



red/yellow
orange/yellow
black/yellow
black/yellow
red/yellow
black/yellow
black/white
red/white
black/white
black/white
orange/white
red/white


----------



## pyr14 (May 3, 2016)

r132
race to sub 30
OH

idk, i kinda stopped doing OH, i was getting busy with school work.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-3
avg of 12: 39.69

Time List:
1. (48.68) R F' U F' R' U' F U2 R2 
2. 41.20 U F' R F U F2 R2 U R' 
3. (30.64) U F2 R2 F U F2 U F2 U 
4. 43.05 F2 U R' U2 R U2 R2 F U' 
5. 31.84 U' R U F' U' F U' R U2 
6. 41.69 R' F R' U F R' F R' F 
7. 40.96 R F' R F R' U R' F2 R2 
8. 38.19 R U' F U2 F U' F' R' U' 
9. 39.35 U F U R2 F' U' F2 U' R' U' 
10. 41.35 F U R2 F' R' F2 U' R2 U2 
11. 40.49 R' U F2 U2 R2 F' R U R' U 
12. 38.73 U F2 U F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2


----------



## Mystic (May 4, 2016)

Round 132
Race to sub-25
3/3
Roux

*Average of 12: 20.72*

Time List:
1. 19.62 D B' F L B' F2 L' R' U2 R' B F2 D' R' F' D' U R'
2. 18.42 U L2 D2 L' D B2 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 F' D2 R' B2 F' L' R2
3. 18.78 L' B2 D R' F2 D R D B' L D' L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 F'
4. 27.32 F R D' U2 B' F' L' U' R' D2 L' R F' L' U' L R' F - wat
5. (17.45) R U R' B2 R' F' U2 B2 R' B' U' R2 U' L' D' B L2 D'
6. 24.26 L R2 D' U R U2 B F2 R D2 L2 R D U B2 R D2 B
7. 19.13 B2 F U2 B F' L B D' R D2 F L B U R' F2 D R'
8. 21.80 R2 F L' F2 L2 B D B' U L F' L R U R2 F' U2 B'
9. (31.58) B2 L' D R' D' F' R2 D U L2 R2 D2 B D2 B' L2 D' B2 - wat
10. 19.60 B R B2 F R2 F' L D' R2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 F' D' U B2
11. 18.35 F2 U F2 R D' U2 R' D2 R2 B2 F' D B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2
12. 19.90 D2 U2 L B D2 U B L' D' L' R2 D' R' U2 B2 U L2 F'

Yey so I'm officially sub 25 now. I loosened my thunderclap and started turning a bit slower so these solves were gr8.


----------



## EchecsRex (May 4, 2016)

Race to Sub-25

Round 131

Method: CFOP (With Full PLL)

Average: 25.34

Solves:

1. (36.05) D B' F L B' F2 L' R' U2 R' B F2 D' R' F' D' U R' 
2. 24.78 U L2 D2 L' D B2 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 F' D2 R' B2 F' L' R2 
3. 24.07 L' B2 D R' F2 D R D B' L D' L2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 F' 
4. 27.60 F R D' U2 B' F' L' U' R' D2 L' R F' L' U' L R' F 
5. 27.19 R U R' B2 R' F' U2 B2 R' B' U' R2 U' L' D' B L2 D' 
6. 22.33 L R2 D' U R U2 B F2 R D2 L2 R D U B2 R D2 B 
7. (21.13) B2 F U2 B F' L B D' R D2 F L B U R' F2 D R' 
8. 23.12 R2 F L' F2 L2 B D B' U L F' L R U R2 F' U2 B' 
9. 24.51 B2 L' D R' D' F' R2 D U L2 R2 D2 B D2 B' L2 D' B2 
10. 24.02 B R B2 F R2 F' L D' R2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 F' D' U B2 
11. 22.95 F2 U F2 R D' U2 R' D2 R2 B2 F' D B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 
12. 26.31 D2 U2 L B D2 U B L' D' L' R2 D' R' U2 B2 U L2 F' It came down to the last solve, and it would have made it but I locked up on an R perm ;(

One question: Should I put my mean or ao 12?


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 4, 2016)

Round 132
Race to sub 25-CFOP
Thunderclap (for a change)

*Average of 12: 27.70* (last week: 28.12)

Best Time: 21.06
Worst Time: 31.09

30.97, 29.15, 27.79, 26.51, 27.23, 24.33, (31.09,) (21.06,) 29.20, 27.84, 24.65, 29.31


----------



## JanW (May 5, 2016)

Getting back in the race after a 4 month break.

Round 132
Race to sub 30 Speed (still doing 3lll with CPEOLL)

*Average of 12: 30.08*

29.71, 27.74, 31.25, 29.40, (34.11), 31.38, 28.66, (27.55), 30.19, 28.43, 32.62, 31.41

So close.  Oh well, next week...


----------



## GenTheThief (May 5, 2016)

Round: 132
Race to Sub-30
Cube: Qiyi Thunderclap
Method: OH ZZ
*Average: 32.36*

1. (DNF(45.xx))- messed up G perm and didn't feel like finishing
2. 34.68
3. 31.13
4. 32.46
5. 40.11
6. 32.92
7. 39.21
8. 27.69
9. 31.31
10. 26.28
11. (22.58[OH PB])
12. 27.74+

Very nice average, only three unsatisfactory times, 1, 5, and 7. Several Sub-30s, and a PB, so I'm not complaining too much.


----------



## TheFearlessPro (May 5, 2016)

Round 132:
Race to Sub-25
Cube:Random Amazon Knockoff
Method:CFOP
_*Average:21.70*_
Notes: wow, I set a pb in this times, 14.12. I got a Ua perm and 2 look olled Great improvement on average, I believe I'm graduating to race to sub-20 right?
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-5
avg of 12: 21.70

Time List:
1. 21.58 D2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 B2 F2 U B' L' B U B2 R B D2
2. (26.99) R D L D2 B' D2 B2 L' U2 F' U L2 U B2 U R2 L2 B2 L2
3. 24.67 R F2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U R2 B' U' B2 R' U' F2 R' B' D2
4. 24.14 B D' L' B D' R U2 F L U F2 L2 D B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U' F
5. 22.78 L F' L2 B2 F R2 D2 F R2 U2 F U2 R' B' U' L U2 B R
6. 22.36 D' F2 D2 R U2 B2 L' B2 D2 U2 R D2 U L D' F D' F' R B
7. 20.66 D L U L2 B L F L B U B2 D2 B2 U L2 D' F2 R2 F2 B2
8. 21.46 L R2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U F2 U2 L' D' L2 B2 L2 B U R' U2
9. 19.91 B' F2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 U B' L' F' R U B2 F2 U2
10. (14.12) R F2 D' F2 L2 D2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D' B U' R' B' D' U2 L' D2
11. 19.48 B2 U B2 D L2 U2 R2 D F2 U F U2 B R D' L F2 R' F U2
12. 19.87 F R F' U R' D' B L F2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 L'


----------



## Yellow Toad (May 8, 2016)

*Round 132
Average of 12: 41.81
-----------------------*
_1)45.68
2)42.72
3)40.21
4)47.61
5)55.07
6)28.82
7)43.78
8)39.80
9)44.07
10)39.47
11)33.81
12)40.90_


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 10, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Two​*


TheFearlessPro and EchecsRex both graduate with CFOP in the race to sub 25. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 10, 2016)

*Round 133 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 5/16/2016*​
*Scrambles*
1. R2 D2 R D2 L2 D2 F R2 B D F U R2 D2 L2 D2 B' F' 
2. B2 F R2 B F2 D' F' R D' L2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 U L2 D' 
3. L' D' R2 D2 B2 F' U2 R2 D' B D2 R' U' R' D F2 U B' 
4. R' D2 U2 F U' R' D U2 B F D' U' B2 F' L2 R' D' R2 
5. B' L2 U F2 L2 R' D B2 L' R F U' L' R2 D' L R' B' 
6. U2 L2 R' B' U L R B U2 L2 R B L' R' D L2 F L 
7. B' F U' R' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 R D2 B' D' R F D' U R 
8. D' F2 U2 R' F' R' D R' U2 B2 R' U' L2 F' R2 D' U2 F2 
9. L' R U' R' U2 R' U' R B2 R' B' F L2 B D R D U 
10. D' U' F L' R' B D2 L' B R' B' F' U2 L B' D2 B R 
11. R2 D2 B F R B2 L2 R' B' D L' R2 B' L B F' L' D2 
12. F U' R' D F' R B2 F' L' B D2 U' R2 F2 L2 B F' R2


----------



## JanW (May 10, 2016)

Round 133

Race to Sub-30, Speed

*Ao12: 29.28*

28.42, 31.16, 29.95, 32.21, (24.02), 29.47, 29.43, 27.97, (40.29), 28.89, 24.27, 31.08


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 10, 2016)

Round 133
Race to sub 25-CFOP
Thunderclap

*Average of 12: 28.49* (last week: 27.70)

Best Time: 22.34
Worst Time: 32.94

(32.94,) 29.19, 27.71, 31.08, 26.70, 28.27, (22.34,) 31.40, 32.74, 27.28, 24.14, 26.41

Inconsistent.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 10, 2016)

Round: 133
Race to Sub-30
Cube: Qiyi Thunderclap
Method: OH ZZ
*Average: 31.18*

1. 32.87
2. 30.88
3. 34.18
4. (25.29[Left block pair creation skip])
5. 33.94
6. 26.88
7. 32.80
8. 27.32
9. 29.52
10. 35.05
11. (42.95)
12. 28.36

Basic average. Nothing outstandingly horrible or amazing.
Ooh, at a competition on Saturday, Summit City Open 2016, I made it to round 2 for OH! Very pleased with result of Round 1. Second round didn't do to well though.


----------



## EchecsRex (May 11, 2016)

Race to Sub-25

Round 133

Method: CFOP (With Full PLL)

Average: 23.58

Solves:

1. 22.00 R2 D2 R D2 L2 D2 F R2 B D F U R2 D2 L2 D2 B' F' 
2. 22.97 B2 F R2 B F2 D' F' R D' L2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 U L2 D' 
3. 27.18 L' D' R2 D2 B2 F' U2 R2 D' B D2 R' U' R' D F2 U B' 
4. (29.63) R' D2 U2 F U' R' D U2 B F D' U' B2 F' L2 R' D' R2 
5. (19.20) B' L2 U F2 L2 R' D B2 L' R F U' L' R2 D' L R' B' 
6. 24.02 U2 L2 R' B' U L R B U2 L2 R B L' R' D L2 F L 
7. 23.19 B' F U' R' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 R D2 B' D' R F D' U R 
8. 25.46 D' F2 U2 R' F' R' D R' U2 B2 R' U' L2 F' R2 D' U2 F2 
9. 21.22 L' R U' R' U2 R' U' R B2 R' B' F L2 B D R D U 
10. 22.05 D' U' F L' R' B D2 L' B R' B' F' U2 L B' D2 B R 
11. 21.32 R2 D2 B F R B2 L2 R' B' D L' R2 B' L B F' L' D2 
12. 24.68 F U' R' D F' R B2 F' L' B D2 U' R2 F2 L2 B F' R2


----------



## pyr14 (May 14, 2016)

r133
race to sub 30
OH

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-14
avg of 12: 38.53

Time List:
1. 35.60 U L' U' B' L' R U B' l' r' b u 
2. (44.25) U R B' U' B L U' R' l' r b 
3. 41.63 L' U' L R L' U R B' l' 
4. 36.54 L B' U L' R' L' B R l' r b 
5. 39.53 U R' U L R U R B' r' u 
6. 38.57 B L' B U' R B U B' l' b u' 
7. 38.27 U B R' U L' R U' B' l 
8. 34.54 U' L' U' R U' B' R' B' U l' b 
9. 36.36 L B' R L' R B' R U l' b' u 
10. (32.31) R' L U L U' B' L' R' l r' b' u' 
11. 43.43 U R' B' U R' L B' L' l u 
12. 40.77 U B' U B' L U R U l b


----------



## EchecsRex (May 14, 2016)

Should I be using mean or ao12 on cstimer?


----------



## Jason Green (May 14, 2016)

EchecsRex said:


> Should I be using mean or ao12 on cstimer?


Ao12


----------



## EchecsRex (May 14, 2016)

Oh whoops, I have been using mean. I guess I will switch!


----------



## TheFearlessPro (May 14, 2016)

wait so do I go to race to sub-20 now or do i have to keep doing race to sub-25?...


----------



## EchecsRex (May 14, 2016)

You can do whatever you want. I would wait until you average around 22 before you move to the race to sub-20.


----------



## muchacho (May 15, 2016)

Round 133
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux CN (not using blue for my FB)

Average: 26.39

28.85 25.77 25.13 25.34 26.52 28.40 21.84 27.89 28.18 25.95 (36.64) (21.12)



Spoiler



black/yellow
black/white
orange/white
black/white
orange/yellow
black/white
black/white
red/white
black/yellow
red/yellow
red/white
orange/yellow


----------



## Yellow Toad (May 15, 2016)

*Round 133*
Average: 36.87

1) 35.13
2) 34.18
3) 28.10
4) 33.99
5) 40.89
6) 39.84
7) 34.83
8) 41.64
9) 38.05
10) 34.62
11) 38.85
12) 38.30


----------



## Nicolas B. (May 16, 2016)

Hello all,

first post for me and i'll try to enter the race to Sub-30 :

Round 133
Race to sub 30
Method: CFOP
Cube : Moyu Aolong V2 Stickerless
avg of 12 : 40.852 

Time List:
1. 35.736 
2. 32.921
3. 36.968
4. 36.360
5. (31.208)
6. 33.625
7. 46.568
8. (DNF(46.888))
9. 42.160
10. 52.105
11. 41.944
12. 50.128

After a good start (for me), I totally messed up. But it's quite logic because my mean of 100 is around 41s.


----------



## EchecsRex (May 16, 2016)

Try not to get too stressed if your average is going well so far. What happened to you has happened to me countless times.


----------



## Jason Green (May 16, 2016)

Welcome Nicolas! The race threads can be a great motivator and lots of fun!


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 17, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Three*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

TheFearlessPro yes you can stay or move on to the race to sub 20 or both. 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 17, 2016)

*Round 134 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 5/23/2016​*
*Scrambles*
1. U2 L' R' D2 L B' U2 R2 B' L2 F D' L2 F' U2 F' L' D2 
2. L D' L2 B' R B' F' R D2 F' L' R' D' L D R B' R' 
3. L' D L U L D R' D U' B2 R2 F2 R2 F' R F L D 
4. B2 L' D L' B2 F2 L U2 F2 U R' D2 F2 D2 F L2 U' F 
5. L R F' L F' L' R' D U B2 F' U' B2 L2 R2 B2 U R' 
6. R' B' F2 L F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' F' L2 F R D2 B' R' B' 
7. D U2 L2 F2 R2 B R' B L F2 D B F' D' B U' B F 
8. U2 B2 U F2 U F2 L' R2 B2 R' B F L' R D2 F' D2 L' 
9. U' L B' F R F2 D B D L F' L' R B' D2 R F2 R 
10. B' L2 F2 U L2 B' R' D' L R' B2 R' D F2 D' B' L2 B2 
11. U2 L2 F' R2 U' R B F' D2 U L2 U F2 U2 F' U' R2 B2 
12. F' U B D2 F2 D2 L' F R U2 L2 U F2 L D' F L2 B


----------



## GenTheThief (May 18, 2016)

@Brian Kremer 
I did an average. I assume you forgot to put my times in, or you didn't see it. In my browser, it is at the top of page 91.



GenTheThief said:


> Round: 133
> Race to Sub-30
> Cube: Qiyi Thunderclap
> Method: OH ZZ
> ...



Here it is so you don't have to look for it.


----------



## JanW (May 18, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> @Brian Kremer
> I did an average. I assume you forgot to put my times in, or you didn't see it.


I think he just pasted wrong image links. The race to sub-30 image shows the sub-25 results from the round and the sub-25 image appears to show some old results.


----------



## HydraBoss (May 19, 2016)

Brian Kremer said:


> Round 134 Introductory Cube Races


What does this mean?


----------



## GenTheThief (May 19, 2016)

HydraBoss said:


> What does this mean?



It means round 134 or this race. Just some fancy words.


----------



## EchecsRex (May 19, 2016)

I was put into the race to sub 30 results but i did race to sub 25.


----------



## EchecsRex (May 19, 2016)

Race to Sub-25

Round 134

Method: CFOP (With Full PLL)

Average: 22.69 w/ PB!

Solves:

1. 23.78 U2 L' R' D2 L B' U2 R2 B' L2 F D' L2 F' U2 F' L' D2 
2. 19.18 L D' L2 B' R B' F' R D2 F' L' R' D' L D R B' R' 
3. 23.45 L' D L U L D R' D U' B2 R2 F2 R2 F' R F L D 
4. 25.29 B2 L' D L' B2 F2 L U2 F2 U R' D2 F2 D2 F L2 U' F 
5. 20.61 L R F' L F' L' R' D U B2 F' U' B2 L2 R2 B2 U R' 
6. (15.97[PLL Skip PB!]) R' B' F2 L F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' F' L2 F R D2 B' R' B' 
7. 23.96 D U2 L2 F2 R2 B R' B L F2 D B F' D' B U' B F 
8. (37.94) U2 B2 U F2 U F2 L' R2 B2 R' B F L' R D2 F' D2 L' 
9. 24.69+ U' L B' F R F2 D B D L F' L' R B' D2 R F2 R 
10. 23.04 B' L2 F2 U L2 B' R' D' L R' B2 R' D F2 D' B' L2 B2 
11. 22.29 U2 L2 F' R2 U' R B F' D2 U L2 U F2 U2 F' U' R2 B2 
12. 20.50 F' U B D2 F2 D2 L' F R U2 L2 U F2 L D' F L2 B


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 19, 2016)

Round 134
Race to sub 25-CFOP
Thunderclap

*Average of 12: 28.37* (last week: 28.49)

Best Time: 22.34
Worst Time: 32.94

34.16, (22.89,) 29.04, 27.31, 26.31, (38.21,) 28.13, 29.51, 25.56, 30.31, 26.58, 26.74

Slow first solve. In sixth solve I dropped the cube during an N-perm.


----------



## JanW (May 19, 2016)

Round 134
Race to sub 30, Speed

*Ao12: 29.81*

26.39, 27.13, 31.84, 28.94, 34.84, 33.17, 26.40, 26.72, (40.15), 31.04, (25.77), 31.72

That was tight, and uneven. I switched to my black TangLong, did the previous rounds on my gray TangLong. Despite my efforts, I've never been able to make those 2 cubes feel the same. It is as if they were completely different and I've never really liked the black one. Wanted to still give it a chance and did an Ao50 on it, which turned out pretty well, so I took a chance and did the competition on it as well. It's currently much looser than what I'm used to and occasionally I have problems controlling it, which can be seen in the form of very uneven results. However, when I do manage to control it, I'm clearly faster on it than on the gray one.


----------



## badnickton (May 19, 2016)

round 134
race to sub 25 
shengshou legend but next round will be yuexiao

24.814
27.825
28.963
18.752
22.962
24.264
29.555
27.566+
24.896
30.693
22.890
22.374

ao12 = 25.610


----------



## badnickton (May 19, 2016)

oh yeah btw cfop for my ao12


----------



## GenTheThief (May 19, 2016)

Round: 134
Race to Sub: 30
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Method: OH ZZ
*Average: 30.67*

1. 26.95
2. 27.76
3. 27.37 -messed up OLL but PLL skip
4. 27.20
5. 28.01
6. 35.53
7. 37.03 had a really hard EO, messed it up, and had to rotate
8. (26.26)
9. 30.22+
10. 29.53
11. 37.05 -was this scramble legit? a 1 move cross with an F2L pair?
12. (40.32+)

Average started out amazing, but then totally died.
Seriously? A 2+ 40? Would have been sub 30 without all those mess-ups.


----------



## Drad (May 21, 2016)

(33.57) U2 L' R' D2 L B' U2 R2 B' L2 F D' L2 F' U2 F' L' D2 
(19.1 ) L D' L2 B' R B' F' R D2 F' L' R' D' L D R B' R' 
 (28.97)L' D L U L D R' D U' B2 R2 F2 R2 F' R F L D 
 (32.43)B2 L' D L' B2 F2 L U2 F2 U R' D2 F2 D2 F L2 U' F 
 (44.74pop)L R F' L F' L' R' D U B2 F' U' B2 L2 R2 B2 U R' 
 (26.98)R' B' F2 L F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' F' L2 F R D2 B' R' B' 
 (27.26)D U2 L2 F2 R2 B R' B L F2 D B F' D' B U' B F 
 (35.14)U2 B2 U F2 U F2 L' R2 B2 R' B F L' R D2 F' D2 L' 
 (43.62pop)U' L B' F R F2 D B D L F' L' R B' D2 R F2 R 
 (42.44)B' L2 F2 U L2 B' R' D' L R' B2 R' D F2 D' B' L2 B2 
(28.84) U2 L2 F' R2 U' R B F' D2 U L2 U F2 U2 F' U' R2 B2 
 (33.86)F' U B D2 F2 D2 L' F R U2 L2 U F2 L D' F L2 B

Avg=33.15
method=CFOP


----------



## Isaac VM (May 21, 2016)

Round 134
Race to sub: 25
Cube: YueXiao
Method: ZZ (Green on bottom, white or yellow on front)
*Ao12: 27.52*


1. 34.59 
2. 23.53
3. 23.94 
4. 32.45 
5. (37.61) Messed up my EO pretty badly
6. 24.96 All edges oriented and a bad F2L... sigh
7. 26.78
8. (21.87)
9. 25.70 
10. 25.64 
11. 31.12 
12. 26.46 

I need to work on my ZZF2L and EO, those 30's were because bad execution or planning :/


----------



## Nicolas B. (May 21, 2016)

Round 134
Race to Sub : 30 (it seems so far for me)
Cube : Moyu Aolong V2 Stickerless
Method : CFOP (2 look OLL + Full PLL)
*Ao12: 36.55*

Time List:
1. 42.27
2. 34.75
3. 33.79
4. 39.58
5. 57.34 [messed up my OLL]
6. 26.68
7. 37.89
8. 47.54
9. 38.86
10. 30.28
11. 26.62 [very easy cross]
12. 33.82


----------



## Jason Green (May 21, 2016)

Round 134 - Race to sub 25 (yellow cross)
Yuexiao/CFOP

Woohoo got one 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-21
avg of 12: 24.21

Time List:
1. 23.68 U2 L' R' D2 L B' U2 R2 B' L2 F D' L2 F' U2 F' L' D2 
2. 21.94 L D' L2 B' R B' F' R D2 F' L' R' D' L D R B' R' 
3. 23.13 L' D L U L D R' D U' B2 R2 F2 R2 F' R F L D 
4. (19.71) B2 L' D L' B2 F2 L U2 F2 U R' D2 F2 D2 F L2 U' F 
5. 25.68 L R F' L F' L' R' D U B2 F' U' B2 L2 R2 B2 U R' 
6. 24.37 R' B' F2 L F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' F' L2 F R D2 B' R' B' 
7. 22.19 D U2 L2 F2 R2 B R' B L F2 D B F' D' B U' B F 
8. 27.35 U2 B2 U F2 U F2 L' R2 B2 R' B F L' R D2 F' D2 L' 
9. 23.14 U' L B' F R F2 D B D L F' L' R B' D2 R F2 R 
10. (36.09) B' L2 F2 U L2 B' R' D' L R' B2 R' D F2 D' B' L2 B2 
11. 23.82 U2 L2 F' R2 U' R B F' D2 U L2 U F2 U2 F' U' R2 B2 
12. 26.83 F' U B D2 F2 D2 L' F R U2 L2 U F2 L D' F L2 B


----------



## evil_christ (May 23, 2016)

Round 134
Race to Sub 30

Method: CFOP (incomplete - 4 Look LL, know only about 15 F2L cases. Back to cubing after a couple of years, but I'm already achieving the times I had then even after forgetting around 15 F2L and 15 PLL cases   )
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap

*Avg of 12: 29.08*
1. 34.75 
2. (23.79)
3. 25.28
4. 30.78
5. (37.60) - dropped cube
6. 24.91
7. 28.74
8. 28.01
9. 30.23
10. 29.63
11. 27.82 
12. 30.59


----------



## muchacho (May 23, 2016)

Round 134
Race to sub 25
Method: Roux CN (not using blue for my FB)

Average: 27.43

27.96 32.16 (22.37) 24.87 (37.81) 23.84 23.29 24.90 27.95 35.85 23.19 30.32

Not good, but with black/white and probably also black/yellow I think I would be sub-25.



Spoiler



orange/yellow
red/white
red/yellow
black/white
red/yellow
black/white
black/white
red/yellow
orange/white
black/yellow
black/yellow
orange/yellow


----------



## Isaac VM (May 23, 2016)

Round 134
Race to sub: 40 (I guess)
Method: Roux
Cube: Gans 356 
Avg de 12: 38.05


1. 46.51:confused:
2. 35.12
3. (48.18)
4. 39.48 
5. 38.08 
6. 36.43 
7. 38.46 
8. 34.44 
9. 39.35 
10. 34.79
11. 37.80
12. (27.37) Roux PB 

I hope I am on time to round 134. I decided to give Roux another chance, I really want to be sub 20 with CFOP, ZZ and Roux by the end of the year.


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 24, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Four​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Yea the images were messed up last week. I was able to fix one of them. They are correct this week. 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 24, 2016)

*Round 135 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 5/30/2016​*
*Scrambles*
1. D' U2 B' L' D' B2 L' U F U2 R D B F D2 U L2 D2 
2. R' B R' D U B U L U B2 D' L' D2 R B' L' F2 R' 
3. F2 L2 F2 U L' R B' U2 R D2 F2 L R2 U2 B2 L2 R B 
4. D' L2 B' L2 U' L R D U B D' U' F2 D B' F' U F 
5. U' L2 U' L B' L2 D B2 D U' B' U' L2 D2 R B F' R 
6. D2 U L2 R B' D' L2 D B U2 R' B' F D' L2 U F' U 
7. F2 U' R' D' B' L' U' F2 U L2 R2 F L R2 B F2 D' U' 
8. U' B' F2 U2 F' L B' F2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 R2 B' D L D' 
9. B' F R B' D B L' B' D' L R F2 D' F2 L R2 D B2 
10. R D' L F2 L2 B F' U F2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 D' R' D' F2 
11. B L D2 B R2 U' B2 U F L' R2 D2 L2 R2 D U2 L2 U2 
12. D2 U' L2 D' R2 D B2 D' B' R D U R' B F U2 L B2


----------



## evil_christ (May 24, 2016)

Round 135
Race to Sub 30
Cube: Qiyi Thunderclap
Method: CFOP (incomplete)

Average of 12: 27.85

(23.06)
(34.12)
30.74
29.24
29.40
31.38
23.77
29.77
27.63
25.26
26.36
24.99

Woo!

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JanW (May 24, 2016)

*Round 135*

Race to Sub 30 (speed)

*Ao12: 29.71*
28.27, 32.57, (33.14), 32.95, (27.14), 27.43, 29.30, 28.47, 29.92, 30.17, 28.03, 30.07

Another tight one. After the first 4 solves I was already starting to grudgingly look forward to another 3 weeks in the race. Luckily I managed to pull myself together and perform the remaining solves closer to the standard I'm used to over the last week. I guess it doesn't matter how you win, as long as you win, so I should still graduate this week. 

I might aim for race to Sub 25 next, or come back doing race to Sub 30 with ZZ next. I guess I can't do both as they are the same scrambles.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 25, 2016)

Great to see someone return to cubing. But:


evil_christ said:


> know only about 15 F2L cases


@evil_christ , I would highly suggest learning F2L intuitively (actually, I would suggest switching to ZZ or Roux), before I switched to zz, aside from watching a video on F2l to start my speed solving, I figured out F2L on my own. I think it gives you a better understanding of the cube and forces you to realize what is actually happening.


----------



## Isaac VM (May 25, 2016)

*Round 135
*
Race to sub: 30
Method: Roux
Cube: YueXiao

*Ao12: 38.41*


1. (45.65)
2. 43.93
3. 37.89
4. 38.09
5. 42.73
6. 36.07
7. 37.49
8. 35.37
9. 35.50
10. 40.39
11. 36.57
12. (28.70)

Gotta improve that second block


----------



## Jason Green (May 25, 2016)

@GenTheThief some people do two races in the same thread. Either use other scrambles, or by the time you do 12 solves using the same ones may not help you much. I don't know if it's here or race to sub 20 where someone was doing it now.


----------



## Isaac VM (May 25, 2016)

*Round 135*

Race to sub: 25
Method: ZZ
Cube: YueXiao

*Ao12: 25.51 *

1. 24.23 
2. 24.89 
3. (29.37)
4. 26.59 
5. 23.39 
6. 24.84 
7. 24.90 
8. 23.68 
9. 24.12 
10. (17.85) ZZ PB :3
11. 29.07 
12. 29.32

Really, really bad ending :/ almost there

Also, my name is not *ZZ *


----------



## Isaac VM (May 25, 2016)

JanW said:


> I might aim for race to Sub 25 next, or come back doing race to Sub 30 with ZZ next. I guess I can't do both as they are the same scrambles.



Well I think you can use the same scrambles if you use different methods, I am using the same for roux and ZZ and because the first step is so different I see no advantage for using it twice.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 25, 2016)

Round: 135
Race to Sub-30
Cube: Mini Weilong
Method: OH ZZ
*Average: 28.58*

1. (42.31) Bad EO, forgot COLL, stalled for 3s, did wrong alg, and a G-perm 
2. 27.05
3. 27.44
4. 35.53 Messed up an F2L pair
5. (20.34) EPLL skip
6. 27.88
7. 23.56 EPLL skip
8. 36.32 Messed up EO, took forever to fix
9. 25.47
10. 28.78
11. 25.73
12. 27.62 OLL skip, but N-perm

Dang! This was _fast_! It's a record ao12 in fact. I did a couple follow up solves to try and get a better one and managed to pull off a record 27.74.
Nothing to complain about except 1, 4 and 8.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 25, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> @GenTheThief some people do two races in the same thread. Either use other scrambles, or by the time you do 12 solves using the same ones may not help you much. I don't know if it's here or race to sub 20 where someone was doing it now.


@Jason Green , I'm not exactly sure what you're referring to, but yeah, I know, I'm doing it for ZZ and CFOP in the Race-to-Sub-20. And I will be doing it soon for Roux (no I'm not trying to be method neutral) here, in Race-to-Sub-30,


----------



## Jason Green (May 25, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> @Jason Green , I'm not exactly sure what you're referring to, but yeah, I know, I'm doing it for ZZ and CFOP in the Race-to-Sub-20. And I will be doing it soon for Roux (no I'm not trying to be method neutral) here, in Race-to-Sub-30,


Haha sorry, I meant to reply to @JanW.


----------



## evil_christ (May 25, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Great to see someone return to cubing. But:
> 
> @evil_christ , I would highly suggest learning F2L intuitively (actually, I would suggest switching to ZZ or Roux), before I switched to zz, aside from watching a video on F2l to start my speed solving, I figured out F2L on my own. I think it gives you a better understanding of the cube and forces you to realize what is actually happening.


By know, I meant I can comfortably do 15 cases intuitively, for the rest, I haven't really put time into it, so I use the LBL algs for that. I did consider learning algs when I cubed earlier, never saw the usefulness of intuition - but for the past couple of days, I've looked more into it, and it really is useful, and I've been improving my f2l bits by bits. (My times are pathetic, with a breakdown of 3/4-16/17-4-4 in a 28 second solve).
But yeah, thanks a lot!


----------



## JanW (May 25, 2016)

Isaac VM said:


> Well I think you can use the same scrambles if you use different methods, I am using the same for roux and ZZ and because the first step is so different I see no advantage for using it twice.


Ah, I can see now that you are doing just that. Good to know. Since I'd be doing both solves with white on the bottom, I suppose I could also do the same scrambles in different directions to make sure there are no similarities. Though ZZ and a cross first method should differ enough in any case.


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 27, 2016)

Round 135
Race to sub 25-CFOP
Thunderclap

*Average of 12: 28.05* (last week: 28.37)

Best Time: 25.32
Worst Time: 32.53

29.07, 29.01, 27.82, 27.22, (25.32,) 26.55, 28.59, 30.23, 28.58, 26.19, 27.19, (32.53)


----------



## pyr14 (May 28, 2016)

r135
race to sub 30
OH 
0/3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-28
avg of 12: 36.39

Time List:
1. 35.12 (3, 2)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -3)/(0, -2)/(4, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, 0) 
2. 37.26 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 5)/(1, -2)/(3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(2, -2)/(-1, -2) 
3. (30.76) (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/(6, 0) 
4. 41.16 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -5)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0) 
5. 33.56+ (-5, 0)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(4, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5) 
6. 37.75 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -1)/(-2, -4)/(2, -3)/(4, 0) 
7. 36.65 (1, 0)/(-1, 2)/(1, 4)/(5, -1)/(-2, -5)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -5) 
8. 37.68 (-2, 0)/(5, 2)/(1, -5)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, -5)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-4, 0) 
9. 34.59 (0, 2)/(4, 4)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0) 
10. 37.68 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(2, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -5)/(3, -4)/(6, 0) 
11. (DNF(56.30)) (1, 0)/(-3, 3)/(3, 0)/(2, -1)/(4, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -3)/(-2, -4)/(-3, -4)/(0, -2)/ 
12. 32.43 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, 5)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-2, -4)/(2, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)


----------



## EchecsRex (May 28, 2016)

Race to Sub-25

Round 135

Method: CFOP (With Full PLL)

Average: 25.18 Should have gotten better lighting so I could see the cube

Solves:

1. 24.05 D' U2 B' L' D' B2 L' U F U2 R D B F D2 U L2 D2
2. 23.28 R' B R' D U B U L U B2 D' L' D2 R B' L' F2 R'
3. 23.59 F2 L2 F2 U L' R B' U2 R D2 F2 L R2 U2 B2 L2 R B
4. 29.99 D' L2 B' L2 U' L R D U B D' U' F2 D B' F' U F
5. 20.94 U' L2 U' L B' L2 D B2 D U' B' U' L2 D2 R B F' R
6. 25.53 D2 U L2 R B' D' L2 D B U2 R' B' F D' L2 U F' U
7. 25.87 F2 U' R' D' B' L' U' F2 U L2 R2 F L R2 B F2 D' U'
8. (19.67) U' B' F2 U2 F' L B' F2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 R2 B' D L D'
9. (30.23) B' F R B' D B L' B' D' L R F2 D' F2 L R2 D B2
10. 23.48 R D' L F2 L2 B F' U F2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 D' R' D' F2
11. 26.40 B L D2 B R2 U' B2 U F L' R2 D2 L2 R2 D U2 L2 U2
12. 28.60 D2 U' L2 D' R2 D B2 D' B' R D U R' B F U2 L B2


----------



## Nicolas B. (May 29, 2016)

Round 135
Race to Sub : 30
Cube : Moyu Aolong V2 Stickerless
Method : CFOP (2 look OLL + Full PLL)

Average of 12 : 33.05
Time List:
1. 33.46
2. 40.28
3. 25.88 [PB]
4. 30.89
5. 31.02
6. 29.41
7. 36.66
8. 36.00
9. 35.38
10. 39.91
11. 27.53
12. 30.18


----------



## TheFearlessPro (May 30, 2016)

Thanks Brian Kremer for the race. I will be moving on however to Sub-20. In the time I haven't been here i became sub-20 today.


----------



## Yellow Toad (May 30, 2016)

Round 135
Average: 37.89


1) 30.34
2) 27.77
3) 40.52
4) 45.76
5) 36.00
6) 38.50
7) 41.34
8) 34.00
9) 41.88
10) 33.67
11) 36.84
12) 48.14


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 31, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Five*




JanW graduates sthis week in the race to sub 30! Congratulations to everyone who participated!



Isaac VM said:


> Well I think you can use the same scrambles if you use different methods



Yes you can use the scrambles provided for as many methods as you like. Only one method may count toward graduation, and that will be the first average you post each week.

EchecsRex please no profanity



TheFearlessPro said:


> Thanks Brian Kremer for the race. I will be moving on however to Sub-20. In the time I haven't been here i became sub-20 today.



Good Luck

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## EchecsRex (May 31, 2016)

Sorry for the profanity. I apologize and will not do it again.


----------



## muchacho (May 31, 2016)

Ouch, I'm late, I thought I had done it this week, hope this (with last week scrambles) still counts, it was a very good average for me.

Round 135

Method: Roux CN (not using blue for my FB)

Average: 24.49

22.54 27.53 21.66 23.57 24.03 26.43 (20.96) 26.13 26.71 21.79 24.54 (29.06)



Spoiler



black/yellow
black/yellow
black/white
black/white
black/yellow
orange/white
orange/white
red/yellow
red/white
black/white
red/yellow
red/white



Congrats @JanW


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 31, 2016)

Are there scrambles for Round 136?


----------



## Nicolas B. (Jun 2, 2016)

Brian seems to forget this week's scrambles. I'm quite new on this forum, but as a hunter in the sub-30 race I can provide those scrambles. If everyone is OK with that.
*
Round 136 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 6/6/2016*​

*Scrambles*

U' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F R' F R' F' R' F2 U' L F
B L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' R' U L2 B' R2 L2 F2 B2 R U2 L F2
B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 F' D' L2 U2 B' D2 R F D2 B2 U2
D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U F R B2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' R' U' F2
L2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 B' U' L' D2 F' L D L D' U' F
L2 F U2 B F2 D2 B L2 D2 U2 F' U L D U2 L2 R B' L2 B2 U
R2 F L2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 F D2 R' D2 F R D L2 R2 B2 R D'
U' R2 U2 F2 U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 F L' R' F R2 U L2 F2 L' U'
F R U' D F2 D R2 L' D L' B D2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2
R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L B' U F' U' L2 D2 R' B2 F2 U2
D2 L' B D2 R' D' L' D' R2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' B2 R2
L2 U B2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U F' U2 R2 F2 U' L' U R' D F'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks Nicolas.

Round 136
Race to Sub-25
Thunderclap

*Ao12: 28.52*

31.09+, 30.18, 24.12, 23.21, (34.13), 28.47, (21.02), 31.07, 26.49, 33.86, 25.48, 31.26


----------



## evil_christ (Jun 2, 2016)

That's nice of you, Nicolas, thanks!
I believe someone should message Brian about this, though.

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 2, 2016)

*Round 136*
Race to sub: 25
Method: ZZ
Cube: Aolong V2

*avg of 12: 24.61*

Time List:

25.19, 23.67, (20.44), 24.41, 23.76, 22.67, (30.76), 23.64, 25.29, 24.43, 29.54, 23.51



Brian Kremer said:


> Yes you can use the scrambles provided for as many methods as you like. Only one method may count toward graduation, and that will be the first average you post each week.



Since only one method counts towards graduation, I choose ZZ into Race to sub 25. I will still post my roux solves.


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 2, 2016)

*Round 136*
Race to sub: 30
Method: Roux
Cube: Aolong V2

*avg of 12: 36.27*

Time List:
(29.82), 32.57, 43.09, (43.30), 33.15, 36.02, 41.77, 36.36, 33.67, 41.95, 33.81, 30.21

I think I am having a good progression with roux, I still need to work A LOT with my second block, it's about 12 seconds :s.
If I have a good second block I have a good time generally speaking.


----------



## badnickton (Jun 3, 2016)

*Round 136
ao12 22.22
Race to sub 25*
Time List:
1. 24.28 
2. 22.45 
3. 21.25 
4. 22.12 
5. 21.72 
6. 19.69 
7. (18.42)
8. 20.01 so close to sub 20.......................................
9. 20.70 
10. 24.55 
11. (29.93) 
12. 25.37
Method CFOP
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao


----------



## evil_christ (Jun 3, 2016)

Round 136
Race to Sub 30
Cube: Thunderclap
Method: CFOP (Incomplete F2L, 4-Look LL)

Average of 12: 23.07
1. 26.45
2. 24.65
3. 20.70
4. (29.56)
5. 22.60
6. 23.87
7. 22.51
8. (15.76)
9. 27.72
10. 24.97
11. 19.77
12. 17.50

Couldn't be happier! Over the last week, I've got more than 25 sub 20s - and they all occur when I get the F2L cases I recognise, and a not so tough LL. That 15 - just missed my PB, and to think I locked up my J perm :/ Key to it was a good F2L, just one rotation, no AUFs in LL.
Really happy though, I can say I won't be stuck in the Sub 25 thread here ^-^
Also, I really need to try and solve all F2L cases myself and gradually learn PLLs. 
I had a corner twist in the second solve - that could've been sub20 as well.
Overall, I'm elated 

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JanW (Jun 3, 2016)

Okay, starting over race to Sub-30, this time with ZZ. Was expecting that it would take a while, but...

*Round 136*
Race to Sub-30
Method: ZZ
Cube: Aolong V2 (got it yesterday)

*Ao12: 29.65*
33.96, 27.65, (38.59), 27.44, 30.84, 31.61, 28.71, (21.16), 26.40, 29.66, 23.12, 37.14

Ao12 improved my old pb by 1.2 seconds and the 21 is a new single pb by 1.3 seconds. Solves 7-11 would be new Ao5 pb by over 2 seconds. I don't know if it's the new cube, or some easy EOLines in the scrambles, but I can say this was a very lucky Ao12. I will need a lot of practice to have a chance to repeat this next week. Also, need to get more consistent. Having a counting 23 and a counting 37 in the same Ao12 is not really a good sign.


----------



## EchecsRex (Jun 4, 2016)

Race to Sub-25

Round 136

Method: CFOP (With Full PLL)

Average: 22.31

Solves:

1. 18.86 B L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' R' U L2 B' R2 L2 F2 B2 R U2 L F2 
2. 19.45 B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 F' D' L2 U2 B' D2 R F D2 B2 U2 
3. 23.42 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U F R B2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' R' U' F2 
4. 24.18 L2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 B' U' L' D2 F' L D L D' U' F 
5. 23.88 L2 F U2 B F2 D2 B L2 D2 U2 F' U L D U2 L2 R B' L2 B2 U 
6. 22.79 R2 F L2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 F D2 R' D2 F R D L2 R2 B2 R D' 
7. 27.98 U' R2 U2 F2 U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 F L' R' F R2 U L2 F2 L' U' 
8. 19.46 F R U' D F2 D R2 L' D L' B D2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 D2 
9. (18.77) R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L B' U F' U' L2 D2 R' B2 F2 U2 
10. 24.17 D2 L' B D2 R' D' L' D' R2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' B2 R2 
11. (40.27) L2 U B2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U F' U2 R2 F2 U' L' U R' D F' 
12. 18.90 F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U R2 L U' B' F L' U2 B2 D B U2


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 4, 2016)

Round: 136
Race to Sub: 30
Cube: Mini Weilong
Method: OH ZZ
*Average: 29.44 (2/3)*

1. 24.87
2. (32.99)
3. 30.49
4. 31.89
5. 31.10
6. 30.33
7. (21.90)
8. 30.61
9. 30.80
10. 29.18
11. 22.71
12. 32.38

YES, (2/3)! I had just pulled off a sub-29 average of 20, so I was really disappointed when I got a ton of sup-30 in a row (8/12). Near the end, I was really worried if I was going to be able to pull of a sub-30, and then I got a 22, and was assured of my average.
Could have been better, but it was good enough.


----------



## muchacho (Jun 6, 2016)

Round 136

Method: Roux CN (not using blue for my FB)

Average: 23.90

26.12 22.08 21.57 25.64 22.00 27.24 (20.37) 21.19 24.02 22.08 (30.16) 27.05

When using black as FB I'm clearly sub-25, I'll try to use more red and orange next week.



Spoiler: FB colors



red/white
red/white
black/yellow
red/white
black/white
orange/yellow
black/white
black/white
black/yellow
black/white
orange/white
black/yellow


----------



## Nicolas B. (Jun 6, 2016)

Race To Sub 30
Method : CFOP
Cube : Aolong V2 Stickerless
*Average of 12 : 32.85*

Time List:
1. 35.24
2. 25.98
3. 30.42
4. 27.81
5. 37.82
6. 35.32
7. 31.15
8. 42.12
9. 23.64 [New PB (PLL Skip)]
10. 33.64
11. 35.04
12. 36.04


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jun 7, 2016)

Round 136
Average: 38.43

Times:
1) 36.57
2) 37.77
3) 43.78
4) 35.77
5) 30.69
6) 43.77
7) 32.91
8) 43.29
9) 35.43
10) 42.21
11) 39.54
12) 37.06


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 7, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Six*



evil_christ graduates this week with CFOP in the race to sub 30. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Nice job Nicholas B. thanks for helping out.

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 7, 2016)

*Round 137 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 6/13/2016
*​
Scrambles
1. F2 D2 B' R2 F' R' F L' R F' R U' B2 U L' F2 L R 
2. D2 U B' F' L2 D' F L' R2 B2 D2 L2 F D' U2 R' F D 
3. R' B2 U L U B' L U F2 U R' F L U2 R D U2 R 
4. U2 L2 D2 R' B F2 L2 B D L D2 R' B2 U2 B' U2 F U2 
5. L R F L' R2 D' U2 L R2 U' B' R B' R2 D2 L D' F2 
6. D' B' R D U B D R' B2 D' L2 D U2 R2 D R' F' L2 
7. B D2 B2 U2 B' L' B2 F' R2 D U' F D2 B2 L R' B F' 
8. B2 L F' L' U2 L2 R2 D B' D' U2 R U' L' F D' B2 L 
9. L R2 D2 F L2 B2 L' B F2 U2 L' D B R2 D2 R' D' B 
10. D R F' D' B2 U2 L F L R2 D' U2 R' B2 L' D' U2 L' 
11. L' R D' B' U' L' D R2 D U L B D U2 L' D' L' R' 
12. L B2 L' R2 F D2 R D B2 F U' R D' F2 R2 D R' B


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 7, 2016)

*Round 137*
Race to sub: 25
Method: ZZ
Cube: Aolong V2

*avg of 12: 24.08*

Time list:
22.03, 26.10, 24.73, 24.61, 24.90, 26.28, (19.41), (26.50), 25.21, 24.32, 22.15, 23.03

Next week I am going to be nervous :s


----------



## evil_christ (Jun 7, 2016)

Round 137
Race to sub 25
Method: CFOP (incomplete as hell)
Cube: Thunderclap
avg of 12: 23.61

Time list:
25.39
(26.73) - Corner twist.
26.04
21.91
24.93
25.25 - Lots of lockups, ugh.
21.66
(18.97)
26.37
22.77
19.68 - PLL skip
22.05

Whew. Poor beginning, spent lots of time looking for pairs. Still, sub 25. Yay!


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 7, 2016)

*Round 137*
Race to sub: 30
Method: Roux
Cube: Aolong V2

*avg of 12: 36.07*

Time list:
33.85, (27.60), 32.11, 32.83, 36.60, 37.21, 38.85, 31.38, 40.90, 38.73, (46.39), 38.22

Good start, bad end. I am liking Roux a lot


----------



## Nicolas B. (Jun 7, 2016)

Brian Kremer said:


> Nice job Nicholas B. thanks for helping out.​



No problem. It was my pleasure. Glad you came back.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 7, 2016)

Round 137
Race to Sub-25 - CFOP
Thunderclap

*Ao12: 28.47*

32.28, 30.82, 24.30, 26.91, (35.48,) (21.17,) 26.98, 30.86, 29.67, 27.41, 28.86, 26.63


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 7, 2016)

Round: 137
Race to Sub: 30
Cube: MoYu WeiLong
Method: OH ZZ
*Average: 27.96 (3/3)*

1. 27.83
2. 24.53
3. 24.30
4. 38.28
5. 26.63
6. 26.04
7. (20.18)
8. (DNF)
9. 29.48
10. 29.30
11. 25.37
12. 27.83

Yeah! Now that most of my classes are over, I can start putting serious time into OH. I hope to be out of this thread and into sub-20 before August. But, then I probably will come back here with 2H/OH roux.
So, I guess I'm joining the sub-25 group now.
Pretty good average, except the DNF and no. 3; I messed up on EO and totally failed the solve. Quite consistent too.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 7, 2016)

evil_christ said:


> Poor beginning, spent lots of time looking for pairs.



I'm sure that you've heard this a thousand times from everyone else, but doing slow solves really helps with look-ahead and prevents those nasty 2-3second pauses. As you've said that you're F2L is incomplete, I would suggest doing solves where you ignore LL and just focus on the pairs before trying to work on look-ahead. Once you can do every single F2L case blindfolded, you can start.
When doing slow solves, don't look at the pair being made or inserted, but make use of the extra time you have to look for other pairs. Then, as soon as that pair is done, you can immediately start solving the next pair, because you know exactly where it is, and because you know where it is, you can start looking for your next pair.
I would suggest doing this for the entire time in between the forum comps, and then spending only one day to do full speed-speedsolves.


----------



## mikefield (Jun 8, 2016)

*Round 137
Mike, Christchurch New Zealand*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL and PLL
Cube: Yuxin Kylin
*Ao12 50.58*

I'm new to cubing since Feb this year, new to the forum, and new to this thread! Thanks Brian for a great idea. Determined to make it to sub 30 so this seems like the perfect thread for me. So far my PB is 36.2 and I’ve recently been averaging between 43 and 45 in practice. Currently working on my cross technique Not expecting much for my first time but here goes nothing...

Ha ha OK averaged 50.58 and no consistency in this session lol never mind, I can only improve . Looking forward to the next round.

1. 1.05.46 (F2 D2 B' R2 F' R' F L' R F' R U' B2 U L' F2 L R) First solve, messed up cross argh typical
2. (1.35.33) (D2 U B' F' L2 D' F L' R2 B2 D2 L2 F D' U2 R' F D) Ruined the first PLL move this time jeez, had to restart pretty much from scratch 
3. 45.12 R' B2 U L U B' L U F2 U R' F L U2 R D U2 R
4. (37.30) U2 L2 D2 R' B F2 L2 B D L D2 R' B2 U2 B' U2 F U2
5. 44.81 L R F L' R2 D' U2 L R2 U' B' R B' R2 D2 L D' F2
6. 40.26 D' B' R D U B D R' B2 D' L2 D U2 R2 D R' F' L2
7. 1.01.40 B D2 B2 U2 B' L' B2 F' R2 D U' F D2 B2 L R' B F' Messed up cross again
8. 48.15 B2 L F' L' U2 L2 R2 D B' D' U2 R U' L' F D' B2 L
9. 42.50 L R2 D2 F L2 B2 L' B F2 U2 L' D B R2 D2 R' D' B
10. 38.29 D R F' D' B2 U2 L F L R2 D' U2 R' B2 L' D' U2 L'
11. 43.76 L' R D' B' U' L' D R2 D U L B D U2 L' D' L' R'
12. 44.55 L B2 L' R2 F D2 R D B2 F U' R D' F2 R2 D R' B


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 8, 2016)

mikefield said:


> *
> Mike, Christchurch New Zealand*
> 
> I'm new to cubing since Feb this year, new to the forum, and new to this thread! Thanks Brian for a great idea. Determined to make it to sub 30 so this seems like the perfect thread for me.



Welcome Mike! be sure to watch badmephisto's cross videos, they are old but gold! They helped me a lot! Also, I don't know if you only solve white cross colours but you could practice colour neutrality.


----------



## mikefield (Jun 8, 2016)

Isaac VM said:


> Welcome Mike! be sure to watch badmephisto's cross videos, they are old but gold! They helped me a lot! Also, I don't know if you only solve white cross colours but you could practice colour neutrality.



Thanks! Badmephisto is the man - that's basically how I've learned! I'm some way off colour neutrality, I solve white side down at the moment. That's how I'm working on my cross - was originally doing it white side up.

I decided to go back to basics and really work on cross and f2l before getting into one look pll and oll. All the algorythms in the world won't improve my time if I can't do CF fast!

Any tips or vid recommendations for learning colour neutrality?


----------



## Jason Green (Jun 8, 2016)

Round 137 - Race to sub 25 (yellow cross)

Method: CFOP

Keeping it interesting with two counting 33s!  One was like a 10 or 12 second cross I think!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-7
*avg of 12: 24.90*

Time List:
1. 24.60 F2 D2 B' R2 F' R' F L' R F' R U' B2 U L' F2 L R 
2. 23.28 D2 U B' F' L2 D' F L' R2 B2 D2 L2 F D' U2 R' F D 
3. 21.82 R' B2 U L U B' L U F2 U R' F L U2 R D U2 R 
4. 20.58 U2 L2 D2 R' B F2 L2 B D L D2 R' B2 U2 B' U2 F U2 
5. 33.86 L R F L' R2 D' U2 L R2 U' B' R B' R2 D2 L D' F2 
6. (19.92) D' B' R D U B D R' B2 D' L2 D U2 R2 D R' F' L2 
7. 33.52 B D2 B2 U2 B' L' B2 F' R2 D U' F D2 B2 L R' B F' 
8. 22.82 B2 L F' L' U2 L2 R2 D B' D' U2 R U' L' F D' B2 L 
9. 23.56 L R2 D2 F L2 B2 L' B F2 U2 L' D B R2 D2 R' D' B 
10. 20.92 D R F' D' B2 U2 L F L R2 D' U2 R' B2 L' D' U2 L' 
11. (38.89) L' R D' B' U' L' D R2 D U L B D U2 L' D' L' R' 
12. 23.98 L B2 L' R2 F D2 R D B2 F U' R D' F2 R2 D R' B


----------



## Jason Green (Jun 8, 2016)

@mikefield, based on your profile you *might* enjoy hanging out in the older cubers' thread. A lot of us there are in our 40's, but I think there are some younger old timers (as compared to most of the kids). Someone invited me over about a year ago and I'm very grateful! It's a very active group for posting!

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/older-cubers-discussions.37405/


----------



## mikefield (Jun 8, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> @mikefield, based on your profile you *might* enjoy hanging out in the older cubers' thread. A lot of us there are in our 40's, but I think there are some younger old timers (as compared to most of the kids). Someone invited me over about a year ago and I'm very grateful! It's a very active group for posting!
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/older-cubers-discussions.37405/


Mean, thank you!


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 8, 2016)

Round 137
Sub 25 Color Neutral CFOP (Yellow)
Aolong V2

This actually turned out better than I expected. I'm sure that red, orange, blue and green will take much longer though.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-8
avg of 12: 25.83

Time List:
1. 25.77 B2 U F2 U B' R' U' R' F R U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 D2 L' U2 F2 R 
2. (31.26) L D2 B2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F D F' L2 U2 R2 D R' F 
3. (19.75) L B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U R2 D F2 D' B2 F' D' B2 L2 B F2 R U B' 
4. 19.89 D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B' U2 L D L' R' D' R' U F' 
5. 30.07 R2 D L' U2 B R' L U' B2 R B2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L' D 
6. 27.06 B2 U R2 U L2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 D B D' L2 B2 R B U' F' D R' 
7. 28.76 R D R' F' B' R U2 B' U2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D' 
8. 23.61 L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R' D B2 F' R D2 U2 R' U 
9. 29.19 R U' D L2 B2 D2 F L' D R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 B' 
10. 22.97 F2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 U2 L' B' L2 F2 D' B' R' U2 B2 L' 
11. 27.53 R L2 F D2 R' U2 R2 L B D B2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 
12. 23.36 F' B' L2 U B' R' F L' D2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 D'


----------



## Mappo (Jun 12, 2016)

*Round 137
Race to sub: 30*
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
*Ao12 41.02*

49.47 (31.65) 37.23 32.67 32.89 39.93 (56.19) 47.72 42.1 35.05 41.8 51.32
4. unplanned xcross
7. PLL mistake
8. cross mistake
12. slow recognition


----------



## RyuKagamine (Jun 12, 2016)

*Round 137
Race to sub: 30*
Method: CFOP,Yellow or Orange cross
Cube: MoYu Weilong GTS
*Ao12: 39.17
1-12 - 39.51 33.57 (32.41) 38.99 40.78 (1:02.11) 37.49 36.33 35.62 40.40 40.64 48.41
*
1. 39.519 F2 D2 B' R2 F' R' F L' R F' R U' B2 U L' F2 L R
2. 33.577 D2 U B' F' L2 D' F L' R2 B2 D2 L2 F D' U2 R' F D
3. 32.415 R' B2 U L U B' L U F2 U R' F L U2 R D U2 R
4. 38.996 U2 L2 D2 R' B F2 L2 B D L D2 R' B2 U2 B' U2 F U2
5. 40.787 L R F L' R2 D' U2 L R2 U' B' R B' R2 D2 L D' F2
6. 1:02.117 D' B' R D U B D R' B2 D' L2 D U2 R2 D R' F' L2
7. 37.490 B D2 B2 U2 B' L' B2 F' R2 D U' F D2 B2 L R' B F'
8. 36.333 B2 L F' L' U2 L2 R2 D B' D' U2 R U' L' F D' B2 L
9. 35.620 L R2 D2 F L2 B2 L' B F2 U2 L' D B R2 D2 R' D' B
10. 40.400 D R F' D' B2 U2 L F L R2 D' U2 R' B2 L' D' U2 L'
11. 40.647 L' R D' B' U' L' D R2 D U L B D U2 L' D' L' R'
12. 48.416 L B2 L' R2 F D2 R D B2 F U' R D' F2 R2 D R' B


----------



## muchacho (Jun 12, 2016)

Round 137
Race to sub-25
Method: Roux CN (not using blue for my FB)

Average: 22.97

20.17 20.18 21.47 (28.96) 24.09 (17.41) 24.65 22.17 27.98 24.85 23.75 20.43

[3/3] Next week I'll try sub-25 using only red and orange as first blocks, I have to improve those.



Spoiler



black/yellow
black/white
black/white
black/white // flipped corner, don't know when that happened
red/yellow
red/white
black/yellow
black/yellow
red/white
red/white
orange/white
red/white


----------



## EchecsRex (Jun 12, 2016)

Race to Sub-25

Round 137

Method: CFOP (With Full PLL)

Average: 22.62 Both +2s were +2ing a G perm 

Solves:

1. 21.26 F2 D2 B' R2 F' R' F L' R F' R U' B2 U L' F2 L R 
2. 24.46 D2 U B' F' L2 D' F L' R2 B2 D2 L2 F D' U2 R' F D 
3. 23.61 R' B2 U L U B' L U F2 U R' F L U2 R D U2 R 
4. 28.21+ U2 L2 D2 R' B F2 L2 B D L D2 R' B2 U2 B' U2 F U2 
5. 22.84+ L R F L' R2 D' U2 L R2 U' B' R B' R2 D2 L D' F2 
6. (18.18) D' B' R D U B D R' B2 D' L2 D U2 R2 D R' F' L2 
7. 20.90 B D2 B2 U2 B' L' B2 F' R2 D U' F D2 B2 L R' B F' 
8. 18.83 B2 L F' L' U2 L2 R2 D B' D' U2 R U' L' F D' B2 L 
9. 22.32 L R2 D2 F L2 B2 L' B F2 U2 L' D B R2 D2 R' D' B 
10. (28.51) D R F' D' B2 U2 L F L R2 D' U2 R' B2 L' D' U2 L' 
11. 21.68 L' R D' B' U' L' D R2 D U L B D U2 L' D' L' R' 
12. 22.03 L B2 L' R2 F D2 R D B2 F U' R D' F2 R2 D R' B


----------



## Nicolas B. (Jun 12, 2016)

Race to sub-30
Round 137
Method : CFOP (2Look OLL + Full PLL)
Cube : Moyu Aolong V2 Stickerless

*avg of 12: 34.67*

Time List:
1. 37.42
2. 34.93
3. 35.09
4. (25.23)
5. 38.54
6. 37.49
7. (42.64)
8. 31.48
9. 27.13
10. 31.90
11. 37.38
12. 35.30

Very bad week. no time to practice(Work 7/7). Let's start a new one with more fun.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jun 13, 2016)

Race to Sub: 30
Method: LBL
Cube: 3x3 YJ Yulong Stickerless
Average of 12: 41.21

1. 39.91
2. 38.23
3. 41.68
4. 38.33
5. 35.64
6. 35.64
7. 42.61
8. 40.44
9. 44.13
10. (30.66)
11. 55.43
12. (58.22)


----------



## JanW (Jun 13, 2016)

*Race to Sub 30*
Method: ZZ

*Ao12: 31.32*
33.16, (25.69), (36.74), 35.67, 25.77, 30.27, 26.76, 31.42, 33.70, 32.23, 27.98, 36.24

As expected, I was not able to repeat the success of last week. That was one exceptionally lucky Ao12. Haven't gotten close since.

@GoldCubes29 F2L isn't really that complicated at all. I used to think so as well at first, but all it took was one video on intuitive F2L and suddenly it seemed a lot easier. Takes a while to get used to it, sure, but this is why you should start getting used to it as soon as possible.


----------



## Yellow Toad (Jun 13, 2016)

Race to Sub 30
Round 137
Average: 40.49

1. 43.13
2. 45.10
3. 29.91
4. 38.39
5. 44.55
6. 36.77
7. 42.82
8. 34.53
9. 37.34
10. 46.69
11. 48.78
12. 35.53


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 13, 2016)

Race to Sub-30, Round 137
Method: *ZZ OH*

*Average: 31.87*

Times: 33.01, 28.88, (22.56), 28.33, 37.12, 33.13, (46.90), 29.41, 28.36, 29.04, 32.17, 39.20

I had forgotten that I had started this race. I thought I'd come back and finish what I started (I last competed in round 91). A couple of bad solves let me down this week though. Oh well.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 14, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Seven*




The spreadsheet I use for this race is corrupt so I can't make charts until I redo the spreadsheet when I get some extra time. I can see that GenTheThief and Muchacho both graduated.

EDIT charts added



Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 14, 2016)

*Round 138 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 6/20/2016​*
*Scrambles*
1. B' D' B L' D' U L2 F2 D2 U' L2 D U' B F' R' D2 U' 
2. U R' D' F L2 U' R2 F R' D' U B' D B' U' B2 L R' 
3. L2 R' U' F2 L2 D U2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U' B' F2 U B2 
4. D L' B' L2 R D L D B R' F2 U2 R2 B L2 D R' B2 
5. L' D' B F2 L R B' F2 L R B2 L' R B' F2 L' D2 B2 
6. B' F D F L' B2 D U2 L D2 U B D' U F' L R' U 
7. F2 R' U R2 B L D' U' B' R' U B2 F2 R2 B' L' D' U' 
8. B2 F' U2 B2 U F2 U2 B' U2 F D' B2 D F L' U' B' U2 
9. D2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' R2 U' F2 L F2 R2 U' R' B F R' B2 
10. B2 F R D' U' B' D2 U' F' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' R D2 F' L2 
11. L2 B2 F R2 D' L' R B F U2 B' F U2 L' B2 D U2 L 
12. D B D2 R2 D2 L R F2 U B' F' U2 L B2 L2 F' U' R


----------



## evil_christ (Jun 14, 2016)

Round 138
Race to Sub 25
Method: CFOP (incomplete F2L, 3/4 Look LL)
Cube: Thunderclap

Average of 12: 23.73
Time list:
27.52 - bad f2l
(16.95) - PLL skip
20.74
22.10
23.32 - I hate G perms
23.95 - I hate G perms
24.57 - I hate G perms
27.93 - Goddamn N perm
22.26
27.02
22.44
23.40

Could've been better. Still, sub 25.


Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 14, 2016)

Round 138
Race to Sub 25 - CFOP
Thunderclap

*Ao12: 28.48*

27.33, 24.54, 28.48, 32.25, 25.94, 26.14, 29.77, (32.32,) (24.09,) 29.80, 31.49, 29.01


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jun 15, 2016)

Race to Sub: 30
Method: LBL
Cube: 3x3 YJ Yulong Stickerless
Average of 12: 48.01

1. 43.70
2. 49.44
3. 57.19
4. 49.71
5. (35.04)
6. 51.26
7. 45.71
8. 40.67
9. 49.21
10. 54.21
11. 38.98
12. (1:02.89)


----------



## JanW (Jun 16, 2016)

*Round 138 Race to Sub 30*
Method: ZZ

*Ao12: 30.64*
33.97, 32.35, 25.26, (22.79), 31.38, 28.77, 34.89, 28.60, 33.19, 25.11, 32.88, (37.36)

Practice slowly paying off, but still so uneven...


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 16, 2016)

*Round 138*

Race to sub: *25*
Method: *ZZ*

*Avg of 12: 26.32*
Time List:
24.52, (22.28), 28.31, 23.87, 25.91, 28.50, 32.24, 25.03, 22.81, (34.00), 22.76, 29.23

Race to sub: *30*
Method: *Roux*

*Avg of 12: 34.14*
Time List:
29.31, 39.02, 39.82, 31.91, 32.32, 30.58, 45.41, 32.93, (DNF(36.70)), 30.57, (28.46), 29.49

I decided to record the averages, I was a little nervous but I will upload them later into the solve critique thread.

Those 30's and high 20's ruined the ZZ average


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 18, 2016)

Round 138
CFOP color neutral, yellow, sub-25

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-18
avg of 12: 23.59

Time List:
1. 24.98 R U' F D R U' L D' B' R D2 F' B2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 
2. 26.96 D2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' R B' R U2 B' D' F R F L 
3. 19.66 U2 F U2 F R2 D2 U2 B D2 B2 D B F2 U R D' B' L2 D' L2 
4. (30.26) R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F U2 B' L2 B' R' B F2 R U' F D U R U' 
5. 27.52 B2 R' B2 L R' B2 D2 R' B2 F' U2 L F R' U B L F D 
6. 21.79 D B' L' U F' B' R D L F' B2 U' F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' 
7. 28.09 R' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 F2 R' B' U2 L D' R B L B U2 L 
8. 20.50 F2 L D2 R U2 L2 F2 L U2 R' D2 F' R' D F L F' L2 U2 F 
9. (19.18) D2 F' B D' L' U2 B2 D' F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 
10. 21.26 R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 F' D L' R U B' U2 L D2 B 
11. 21.78 B D2 F2 R2 F D2 F U2 B R2 L' B2 D F' L' U' B' R D R2 
12. 23.31 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 B' L' B2 U' R D R2 B' L B'


----------



## Nicolas B. (Jun 19, 2016)

Round 138
CFOP with 2Look OLL + Full PLL

*avg of 12: 32.13*

Time List:
1. 29.03
2. 36.08
3. (26.20)
4. 33.50
5. 29.86
6. 29.88
7. 35.37
8. 31.53
9. (DNF(39.48))
10. 34.23
11. 30.31
12. 31.44


----------



## xCarlos (Jun 19, 2016)

Can anyone compete in this, if so I'll join tomorrow
(picking up my Weilong GTS from the post office tommorow )


----------



## Mappo (Jun 19, 2016)

*Round 138
Race to sub: 30*
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
*Ao12 40.42*

38.17 36.18 41.23 37.75 41.59 46.12 36.34 38.26 (33.12) 49.74 (51.43)


----------



## RyuKagamine (Jun 19, 2016)

*Round 138
Race to sub: 30*
Method: CFOP,Yellow or Orange cross
Cube: MoYu Weilong GTS
*Ao12: 33.82
1-12 - 39.29 (26.74) 28.35 36.78 31.72 34.01 34.22 27.79 39.79 (40.82) 35.99 30.24*


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 19, 2016)

xCarlos said:


> Can anyone compete in this, if so I'll join tomorrow
> (picking up my Weilong GTS from the post office tommorow )


If you are racing for sub 30 or sub 25 then yes


----------



## Jason Green (Jun 19, 2016)

xCarlos said:


> Can anyone compete in this, if so I'll join tomorrow
> (picking up my Weilong GTS from the post office tommorow )


Yes anyone can, it doesn't matter your current average.


----------



## muchacho (Jun 20, 2016)

Round 138
Race to sub-25
Method: Roux CN (not using blue or black for my FB)

Average: 25.09

20.85 22.31 25.93 (43.47) 30.35 30.69 (19.27) 21.83 22.22 29.11 26.03 21.56

Almost there, some mistakes but some good solves also.



Spoiler: colors used for FB



red/white
orange/yellow
orange/white
red/yellow
orange/yellow
orange/yellow
red/yellow
orange/white
red/white
orange/yellow
red/yellow
red/white


----------



## xCarlos (Jun 20, 2016)

*Round 138
Race to Sub 30*
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL, 2 look PLL, (I know a bit of PLL algs, the easy ones), White cross
Cube: MoYu Weilong GTS

*Ao12: 29.16*
1) 31.62
2) (33.41)
3) (24.41)
4) 28.16
5) 31.98
6) 26.72
7) 26.05
8) 29.84
9) 27.44
10) 29.17
11) 30.26
12) 30.27

Just got my Weilong GTS today, I wasn't expecting to get a sub 30 average. My times dropped insanely from switching from Guanlong to a Weilong GTS is a big difference. Very happy . Solid in general. I need to learn full PLL....


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 20, 2016)

Round: 138
Race to Sub: 25
Cube: MoYu WeiLong
Method: OH ZZ
*Average: 25.58*

1. 29.28
2. 29.17
3. 21.93
4. 23.26
5. 26.46
6. 22.99
7. 24.96
8. 25.19
9. 28.62+ Stupid AUF U' at the end of a T-Perm locked up and wouldn't turn
10. (31.69)
11. 23.73
12. (20.93)

Wow. This is one of my fastest ao12 yet (PB 25.37). But, I did 2 follow up solves and set a new record single and ao12 (hey, it's not that hard to beat 29sec) 18.22 and 24.78!
9 and 10 both could have been better, but i'm a perfectionist, so nothing's ever a good as it can be. Always room for improvement.


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 21, 2016)

*Round 138*

Race to sub: *30 *
Method: *OH ZZ *

*Avg of 12: 1:00.52*

Time list
1:07.50, 51.84, (1:13.45), 1:05.10, 59.21, 1:11.54, 55.38, 1:06.25, 49.14, 1:05.12, 54.13, (47.90)

So I decided to practice OH, at the moment I am doing 2-look PLLs, I need to relearn my PLL for OH


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 21, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Six​*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

I added charts to last round. https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...and-race-to-sub-25.43738/page-95#post-1177411

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 21, 2016)

*Round 139 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 6/27/2016​*
*Scrambles*
1. D' L R2 D' B' L2 D L R' B R' D' B2 L2 U' L D' U2 
2. R U2 L R2 D2 B' U' L D2 U' R2 D2 U F D' L2 D U2 
3. L2 B' F2 L2 F2 L R D2 L' B L2 D' B D' U B' L2 F' 
4. F' R2 D' B F' U' B' D2 F D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D U L 
5. R' D2 F2 L' U' F' R2 D' F' D L2 D U L2 D' U B2 F' 
6. D B2 R B D2 R D2 B' R' F2 D U' R D' F L' U2 F 
7. L2 F U2 R D' B2 F2 L2 D F' L' D L R' B D R2 F' 
8. D2 B R2 B' F' U B' F L R D2 F L2 R' F L2 R' D 
9. L' R2 U2 R' B U' L U L' D2 R U' R' F L F' D' U 
10. R B L2 U2 B' L2 R2 B U L' R B2 U L D' L2 D' L' 
11. D' L R D U' L R' U B2 D2 U' F' U2 F' D' L' R B' 
12. L' B R F D U' R D B' F2 D' U F' L2 B' L' R2 U2


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 21, 2016)

*Round 139*

Race to sub: *25*
Method:* ZZ *

*Avg of 12: 24.65*
24.94, 27.38, 25.92, 23.63, (28.64), 26.90, (19.89), 21.78, 26.71, 23.30, 23.70, 22.17

Race to sub:* 30*
Method:* Roux *

*Avg of 12: 29.71*
32.23, 25.54, 27.58, (35.30), 34.84, 30.70, 28.02, 31.06, 27.58, 34.38, 25.12, (20.88)

Race to sub:* 30*
Method:* OH ZZ

Avg of 12: 56.70*
1:02.42, 1:05.10, 1:02.09, 51.58, 48.88, (1:06.12), 54.86, 1:06.04, (48.00), 53.67, 49.20, 53.13



Spoiler: Roux PB



/* Scramble */
L' B R F D U' R D B' F2 D' U F' L2 B' L' R2 U2

/* Solve */
x B U2 B' F U F' // FB
r U' R2 U' r U r' // SB square
M' U M2 U2 r' U' r // SB
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL
M' U M' U2 M' U M' // EO
(U M2 U') M U2 M' U2 // Edge permutation

// View at alg.cubing.net



ZZ is coming back after that last week bad average!
I have been practicing roux all the time, this average was well deserved, I broke PB with that 20s :3 I even made the reconstruction!


----------



## xCarlos (Jun 21, 2016)

*Round 139
Race To Sub:* 30

*Method:* CFOP, 2 look OLL, A bit of full PLL
*Cube: *MoYu Weilong GTS

*Ao12: *30.66

1) (22.64) (very solid f2l)
2) 31.86
3) 26.74
4) 27.66
5) 27.90
6) 29.18
7) 37.42 (messed up the first pair and cross)
8) 33.32 (messed up the cross)
9) (40.45) (messed up everything)
10) 27.37
11) 31.62
12) 33.52

I was doing quite well at the start. I don't know how I messed everything else up. I'm still pretty happy.
Are the round winners announced daily?


----------



## JanW (Jun 21, 2016)

*Round 139*
Race to Sub 30

Method: *ZZ

Ao12: 28.26*
26.83, 28.75, 32.03, 32.26, (33.07), (24.12), 24.86, 26.67, 29.38, 25.12, 27.87, 28.85

Great improvement since last week. My secret recipe for success: lots of practice and switching to the Weilong GTS.


----------



## odouhaha (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi all, my first time in this competition. Lots of practice to do still 

*Round 139*
Race to sub: *30*
Method: *CFOP,2Look OLL/PLL
Ao12: 42,80
Time* *Scramble*
42,14 1. D' L R2 D' B' L2 D L R' B R' D' B2 L2 U' L D' U2
(48,95) 2. R U2 L R2 D2 B' U' L D2 U' R2 D2 U F D' L2 D U2
44,08 3. L2 B' F2 L2 F2 L R D2 L' B L2 D' B D' U B' L2 F'
41,17 4. F' R2 D' B F' U' B' D2 F D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D U L
47,03 5. R' D2 F2 L' U' F' R2 D' F' D L2 D U L2 D' U B2 F'
(35,11) 6. D B2 R B D2 R D2 B' R' F2 D U' R D' F L' U2 F
45,25 7. L2 F U2 R D' B2 F2 L2 D F' L' D L R' B D R2 F'
42,69 8. D2 B R2 B' F' U B' F L R D2 F L2 R' F L2 R' D
39,49 9. L' R2 U2 R' B U' L U L' D2 R U' R' F L F' D' U
46,21 10. R B L2 U2 B' L2 R2 B U L' R B2 U L D' L2 D' L'
38,89 11. D' L R D U' L R' U B2 D2 U' F' U2 F' D' L' R B'
41,02 12. L' B R F D U' R D B' F2 D' U F' L2 B' L' R2 U2


----------



## evil_christ (Jun 22, 2016)

Round 139
Race to Sub 25
Cube: Thunderclap
Method: CFOP (cross on top, incomplete F2L, 2 look OLL, incomplete PLL)

Average of 12: 22.71
Time list:
22.13
18.77
19.40
21.14
(28.38) - bad f2l, lockups, and a G perm
23.44 - inserted in wrong slot
22.73
22.95
24.59
22.93
23.25
24.57

The best thing about this sub 23 average: I didn't practice at all for the past week 
I'll be moving on to the race to Sub 20 thread now.

Thank you everyone for helping me get better!
Hats off, Brian, you do a great job every week.
Best of luck to ShakyHands, JanW, GentheThief and everyone else!

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Green (Jun 23, 2016)

Round 139
Race to sub 25 - Yellow Cross only
Method - CFOP

Well, maybe I'll come back full CN sub 30 now. I may wait until I graduate the race to sub 20, I had my first success this wee. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-22
*avg of 12: 22.79*

Time List:
1. 24.61 D' L R2 D' B' L2 D L R' B R' D' B2 L2 U' L D' U2 
2. 21.73 R U2 L R2 D2 B' U' L D2 U' R2 D2 U F D' L2 D U2 
3. 24.07 L2 B' F2 L2 F2 L R D2 L' B L2 D' B D' U B' L2 F' 
4. 25.89 F' R2 D' B F' U' B' D2 F D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D U L 
5. 19.67 R' D2 F2 L' U' F' R2 D' F' D L2 D U L2 D' U B2 F' 
6. 20.61 D B2 R B D2 R D2 B' R' F2 D U' R D' F L' U2 F 
7. 24.33 L2 F U2 R D' B2 F2 L2 D F' L' D L R' B D R2 F' 
8. 19.86 D2 B R2 B' F' U B' F L R D2 F L2 R' F L2 R' D 
9. 19.96 L' R2 U2 R' B U' L U L' D2 R U' R' F L F' D' U 
10. 27.13 R B L2 U2 B' L2 R2 B U L' R B2 U L D' L2 D' L' 
11. (18.71) D' L R D U' L R' U B2 D2 U' F' U2 F' D' L' R B' 
12. (27.70) L' B R F D U' R D B' F2 D' U F' L2 B' L' R2 U2


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 23, 2016)

*Round 139
Method: ZZOH

Average of 12: 29.27*
1. 28.71 
2. 29.24 
3. 27.35 
4. 26.90 
5. 26.40 
6. 33.36 
7. (36.88) 
8. 34.82 
9. 31.03 
10. 28.39 
11. (24.86) 
12. 26.49


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 23, 2016)

Race to Sub-30, Round 139
Method: *ZZ OH*

*Average: 29.48*

Times: (22.97), 30.18, 32.50, 31.97, (34.76), 34.29, 25.03, 24.83, 31.86, 28.88, 28.41, 26.85


----------



## RyuKagamine (Jun 25, 2016)

*Round 139
Race to sub: 30*
Method: CFOP,Yellow or Orange cross
Cube: MoYu WeiLong GTS
*Ao12: 35.19
1-12 - 34.46 33.13 32.50 34.30 37.01 (1:02.59) 39.56 33.24 31.50 37.41 (28.35) 38.79*


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 25, 2016)

Round: 139
Race to Sub: 25
Cube: MoYu Mini WeiLong
Method: OH ZZ
*Average: 24.08*

1. 25.74
2. (20.74)
3. 24.77
4. (29.23)
5. 22.09
6. 23.95
7. 22.78
8. 23.76
9. 22.50
10. 27.92 messed up EO had to rotate during F2L and then build a yellow cross.
11. 25.18 wow accidentally did the solve green front; didn't affect eo, but pretty disorienting during F2L
12. 22.02

Wow. I was not excpecting to get a sub-25 this soon, but I have done a ton of 3x3 and OH this week so I guess it makes sense. I hope I'll be able to graduate soon; I want to start here with Roux, 2H and OH.


----------



## Mappo (Jun 26, 2016)

*Round 139
Race to sub: 30*
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
*Ao12 38.69*

37.77 36.12 39.77 40.54 39.91 39.43 (30.87) 40.31 38.82 (1:18.48) 32.12 42.07


----------



## Nicolas B. (Jun 26, 2016)

Round 139 
Race to Sub 30
CFOP (2Look OLL + and full PLL)
Cube Moyu Aolong V2 Stickerless

*avg of 12: 32.42*

Time List:
1. 33.84 D' L R2 D' B' L2 D L R' B R' D' B2 L2 U' L D' U2 
2. 35.24 R U2 L R2 D2 B' U' L D2 U' R2 D2 U F D' L2 D U2 
3. (DNF(41.15)) L2 B' F2 L2 F2 L R D2 L' B L2 D' B D' U B' L2 F' 
4. 34.45 F' R2 D' B F' U' B' D2 F D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D U L 
5. (26.43) R' D2 F2 L' U' F' R2 D' F' D L2 D U L2 D' U B2 F' 
6. 28.89 D B2 R B D2 R D2 B' R' F2 D U' R D' F L' U2 F 
7. 27.88 L2 F U2 R D' B2 F2 L2 D F' L' D L R' B D R2 F' 
8. 34.42 D2 B R2 B' F' U B' F L R D2 F L2 R' F L2 R' D 
9. 35.84 L' R2 U2 R' B U' L U L' D2 R U' R' F L F' D' U 
10. 27.64 R B L2 U2 B' L2 R2 B U L' R B2 U L D' L2 D' L' 
11. 36.97 D' L R D U' L R' U B2 D2 U' F' U2 F' D' L' R B' 
12. 28.99 L' B R F D U' R D B' F2 D' U F' L2 B' L' R2 U2


----------



## muchacho (Jun 27, 2016)

Round 139
Race to sub-25
Method: Roux CN (not using blue or black for my FB)

Average: 25.04

22.36 31.19 24.44 23.62 23.87 24.62 24.95 (21.69) 24.36 (DNF 24.13) 26.09 24.94



Spoiler



red/white
red/white
orange/white
red/white
red/white
red/white
red/yellow
orange/white
orange/yellow
orange/white
orange/white
orange/yellow


----------



## DajhMahal (Jun 27, 2016)

Round 139
Race to Sub-25
Method: CFOP (2 Look OLL and full PLL)
Cube: Yuxin 3x3 w/ Maru Cx3 soft springs

Average: 25.62

25.82 26.87 26.31 25.41+ 28.92 23.31 24.26 16.59 28.19 22.16 23.08 26.36+


----------



## mikefield (Jun 27, 2016)

Round 139
Race to Sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2-look oll and pll
Cube: 3x3 Yuxin Kylin
Average of 12: *43.92*

1. 44.19
2. 44.96
3. 46.99
4. 38.59
5. 44.99
6. 58.9
7. 39.85
8. 47.75
9. 33.98
10. 40.25
11. 41.22
12. 42.66

Still working hard on that F2L lookahead. Not a lot of practice in the last week due to a mashed left hand. I want to get that average down to below 40 seconds before the end of July if poss.


----------



## Nicolas B. (Jun 29, 2016)

As Brian seems to be not available for this week, let me produce our scrambles for this Round 140 of the Race to sub 30 and sub 25.


*Round 140 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 7/4/2016*​
*Scrambles*

B D2 F2 U D' R U D L U B R2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 F'
U' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 D2 L F' U2 B F L2 F' L' D L2
L2 F2 L2 R' F2 R D2 L' R' U' F' U L2 U' B' R2 U F U2
L U2 B' L' F' D B2 D' F' B' U' F2 U2 D2 F B' D2 F D2
B' U2 R2 L D2 F U R2 D F R D' B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2
L B2 D2 R2 D2 R' B2 R2 U F' U' L2 R' B2 D F' U' R
U' F' D2 L' F R U F U2 D' B' R2 F' R2 L2 B' L2 F R2 F
R' U2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 R D' R' B' U' L2 R B2 U R' B2
R2 B U2 B' L2 R2 B' U L F' R F L2 F2 R B2 L B'
B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' L' F' D L F' U B' L' R F'
D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 D B F2 L U2 R' F U B U'
R' D' B' U F2 D L U R2 F' R U2 R2 F2 B2 D2 F2 D F2


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 29, 2016)

*Round 140*

Race to sub: *25*
Method:* ZZ *

*Avg of 12: 24.57 (2/3)*
27.46, 26.58, 26.13, 27.07, 23.04, 26.64, 26.47, 26.00, 18.92, (17.20), (27.49), 17.31

Race to sub:* 30*
Method:* Roux *

*Avg of 12: 26.70 (2/3)*
24.97, 26.62, (20.96), 30.49, (35.60), 24.57, 28.48, 24.36, 34.80, 24.89, 24.12, 23.64

Race to sub:* 30*
Method:* OH ZZ

Avg of 12: 50.30*
1:02.91, (1:05.80), (39.64), 47.01, 49.57, 40.12, 1:00.20, 55.94, 44.18, 48.81, 42.05, 52.14


New ZZ PB!! Those ZZ sub-20 were just easy EO-Lines and free pairs plus fluid ZZF2L, but hey, they're sub 20 :3
Roux almost PB!! Learning Full CMLL, Just sune and antisune left, still, sometimes I don't reconize them fast enough so I go 2-look CMLL :/
OH, my PLLs are bad.


----------



## DajhMahal (Jul 1, 2016)

*Round 140
*
Race to Sub-25
Method: CFOP (2 Look OLL and full PLL)
Cube: Yuxin 3x3 w/ Maru Cx3 soft springs

*Average:* 25.80

25.80 20.82(PB!) 25.63 26.72 25.39 22.34 26.39+ 14.96 27.40 26.22 27.09 27.37


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 1, 2016)

Really out of practice with 3x3 after a week away. I did the Round 139 scrambles that I had missed as a warm-up and got a DNF Ao12 after consecutive fails in the 3rd and 4th solves.

Anyway:

*Round 140*
Race to Sub-25
CFOP
Thunderclap

*Ao12: 28.46*

27.74, 28.78, 27.45, 27.12, 31.99, 24.05, 24.29, 32.21, (36.19,) 32.31, (21.14,) 28.67


----------



## JanW (Jul 1, 2016)

*Round 140*
Race to Sub-30
Method: ZZ

*Ao12: 27.88*
26.39, (33.06), 27.28, 27.27, 30.32, 29.66, 31.09, (24.53), 27.81, 26.28, 26.25, 26.50

Not much practice last week, but I'm happy to see I've still got it. One of my better Ao12s so far. 

Currently know 15/21 PLL algs. I should learn the last 6, then I can even start dreaming about the race to sub-25.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 1, 2016)

Round: 140
Race to Sub: 25
Cube: MoYu Mini WeiLong
Method: OH ZZ
*Average: 25.80*

1. 24.66
2. 25.13
3. 31.23
4. 28.14
5. 28.85 got caught up on COLL recognition, learning L set
6. (18.96)
7. 23.87
8. 28.86
9. 25.34
10. 23.84
11. 25.04
12. (31.64)

Ah. Missed the cut off; the last solve killed the average. I would have needed a 23.17 or faster to get the ao12 sub-25.
I'm not to surprised, disappointed, but not surprised. I don't average sub-25 so there is not reason to expect that I'd make it. I'm close though. I think, with enough work, I can graduate before the end of july. (near, not s/as) Full COLL really helps; I just finished the L set.


----------



## xCarlos (Jul 2, 2016)

*Round 140
Race to sub: *30

*Cube: *MoYu WeiLong GTS
*Method:* CFOP

*Ao12: 27.64*
1) 30.37
2) 27.66
3) 23.04
4) (19.91) (new pb)
5) (57.61) (lol)
6) 31.94
7) 22.68
8) 24.18
9) 27.49
10) 27.19
11) 32.28
12) 29.49

Finally I broke the 20 second barrier, so happy.
Also got a sub-30 avg 
I'm a bit inconsistent though.


----------



## joopsmarko (Jul 2, 2016)

Race to sub 25
CFOP: Yellow cross only


Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-2
avg of 12: 22.58

Time List:
1. 23.71 B' L' D2 L' D' R' B L R2 D2 L2 F D2 F L2 F R2 B2 U2 
2. 22.00 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 F D2 L2 F2 U' R' D' U' F D2 L B2 L2 F' 
3. (20.76) R2 U' F' L' U2 R2 U B U2 L B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 B2 D L2 
4. 22.69 U' D L' D' R D B U2 L' R2 D2 F' L2 F B R2 L2 
5. 21.40 R2 B U L' U2 L' U2 F' L' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U 
6. 21.33 B F2 R2 B2 F2 R B2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 U R B' U2 F' D2 F2 L2 
7. 25.52 R' D R2 D B2 D L2 D B2 L2 R' B D2 U2 F R' D B 
8. 24.09 D' R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 B' L' F2 D B U R F2 
9. 21.63 B L D R' F R U L2 B' U2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 R 
10. 21.22 D' B2 F2 L R2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' F' R B2 D' B' F2 L' F2 
11. 22.13 R F' U L' D2 F' R' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F D2 F L2 F' U2 F R2 U 
12. (26.45) R F2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D' B R' B2 L B F' L' U


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 3, 2016)

*Round 140
Race to: Sub 30
Method: ZZOH
Session average: 25.778*
1. 28.248 
2. 27.128 
3. 28.140 
4. (21.940) 
5. 26.788 
6. 26.119 
7. 24.632 
8. 23.265 
9. 22.697 
10. 25.915 
11. (31.520+) 
12. 24.843


----------



## Mappo (Jul 3, 2016)

*Round 140
Race to sub: 30*
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
*Ao12 41.72*

34.68 (1:46.56) (28.72) 58.21 39.20 37.48 43.69 48.26 37.32 39.94 34.26 44.17


----------



## muchacho (Jul 3, 2016)

Round 140
Race to sub-25
Method: Roux CN (not using blue or black for my FB)

Average: 26.04

25.89, 35.81, 26.70, (19.24), 23.47, 22.88, 24.38, 26.26, 28.42, (40.04), 23.94, 22.62



Spoiler



orange/yellow
red/white
red/white
red/white
red/white
red/white
red/yellow
red/white
red/yellow
orange/white
orange/yellow
red/yellow


----------



## Nicolas B. (Jul 3, 2016)

Race to Sub 30
CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2 StickerLess
*avg of 12: 32.71*

Time List:
1. 32.72
2. 26.59
3. (24.09)
4. 31.76
5. 37.15
6. (39.43[OLL failed])
7. 35.55
8. 33.68
9. 37.44
10. 30.40
11. 31.48
12. 30.33


----------



## Isaac VM (Jul 6, 2016)

It seems Brian is off this week again (hope he is well) so I'll post new scrambles for this week.

*Round 141 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 7/11/2016*​
*Scrambles*

1) R' D2 B2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' B' D U R D' B F D2 B 
2) D2 L2 D B2 D' U B2 U' F2 R' B' U2 B R2 F L' F2 L 
3) R' D2 B2 R' U2 R F2 R' U2 L' B2 U L' D' L' B' R B' F2 D2 
4) F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B' R U2 B2 U2 B2 F' 
5) D B' R D' F' B2 D' B2 L' U' L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F 
6) L' F L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F D2 R2 F L2 D' L2 U L' F' D' F2 U2 
7) F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 D B2 U' R F2 L D U B' L B F R' 
8) R' U2 L D F U L2 B2 R D2 F B2 L2 F2 B' L2 D2 F 
9) B' R2 D2 R2 B L2 F U2 R2 D2 F' U F' R F L F L' F2 R2 
10) D' R2 U' L2 R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U F' L2 B F' R' B2 D' R U' R 
11) F2 D' B2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B' D' R F' L2 R2 U' B2 L2 R' 
12) R2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B D L' U' R' B2 D F R2

Good luck!


----------



## Isaac VM (Jul 6, 2016)

*Round 141*

Race to sub: *25*
Method:* ZZ *

*Avg of 12: 25.28 (0/3)*
23.89, 26.62, 19.58, (28.76), 24.32, (19.28), 25.51, 24.18, 28.44, 28.34, 27.10, 24.72

Race to sub:* 30*
Method:* Roux *

*Avg of 12: 28.87 (3/3)*
27.39, (33.36), 26.06, 27.41, 31.83, 27.10, (23.11), 27.27, 30.70, 31.85, 31.83, 27.20

I wanted to graduate on both Roux and ZZ...
I am not in good OH shape so I am gonna do it later.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 6, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Thirty-Nine*




Jason Green graduates this week with Yellow Cross in the race to sub 25. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 6, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Forty*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Jason Green (Jul 6, 2016)

I think I graduated round 139 for YC.


----------



## JanW (Jul 6, 2016)

*Round 141*
Race to Sub-30
Method: ZZ

*Ao12: 25.43*
21.95, 23.16, 24.96, 22.71, 20.83, 28.78, (20.27), 25.04, 25.93, 30.59, 30.34, (37.07)

Round started well with a new Ao5 PB, went on to improve Ao12 PB by almost one second. Got nervous and messed up the last three solves when I realized I was on my way towards a sub-25 Ao12.

I've been wondering why I do so well in these comp solves compared to regular practice. Now I'm thinking the difference might be in my posture. Most of my solving I sit on the couch, leaning forwards, elbows resting on my knees. The race to sub-30 I do in front of my desktop computer, sitting on an office chair, back straight, both arms completely free. Being able to move both arms freely probably helps a lot with small cube rotations during the solve to improve look ahead. I should do my regular practice in front of the computer as well.

So, time to move on to the race to sub-25. 

@Jason Green, I think your graduation would depend on how "consecutive rounds" is defined...


----------



## mafergut (Jul 6, 2016)

@JanW, definitely having your arms free will allow you for finer control of the cube, less locking up, etc. so yeah, you should be in a good position when you practice. Good job on that average, by the way.


----------



## odouhaha (Jul 6, 2016)

*Round 140*
*Race to sub: 30
Method:* CFOP,2Look OLL/PLL

_Previous Ao12: 42,80_
*Ao12:* 43,74

* Time Scrambles*
1. 44,14 - R' D2 B2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' B' D U R D' B F D2 B 
2.[36,26] - D2 L2 D B2 D' U B2 U' F2 R' B' U2 B R2 F L' F2 L 
3. 47,89 - R' D2 B2 R' U2 R F2 R' U2 L' B2 U L' D' L' B' R B' F2 D2 
4. 39,36 - F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B' R U2 B2 U2 B2 F' 
5. 40,80 - D B' R D' F' B2 D' B2 L' U' L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F 
6.[56,15] - L' F L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F D2 R2 F L2 D' L2 U L' F' D' F2 U2 
7. 49,83 - F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 D B2 U' R F2 L D U B' L B F R' 
8. 40,02 - R' U2 L D F U L2 B2 R D2 F B2 L2 F2 B' L2 D2 F 
9. 41,66 - B' R2 D2 R2 B L2 F U2 R2 D2 F' U F' R F L F L' F2 R2 
10. 42,88 - D' R2 U' L2 R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U F' L2 B F' R' B2 D' R U' R 
11. 42,60 - F2 D' B2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B' D' R F' L2 R2 U' B2 L2 R' 
12 .48,20 - R2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B D L' U' R' B2 D F R2


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 6, 2016)

Round 141
Race to Sub-25
Thunderclap
CFOP

*Ao12: 26.51*
24.27, 24.29, 30.84, (32.08,) 27.81, (21.24,) 28.85, 21.90, 24.95, 28.02, 24.42, 29.67


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 8, 2016)

Graduation week. =D
*
Round 141
Race to sub 30
Method: ZZ OH
Average of 12: 28.595*

1. 30.113 
2. 31.560 
3. 26.893 
4. 25.821 
5. 25.397 
6. 26.105 
7. (35.421) 
8. (25.140) 
9. 28.632 
10. 34.429 
11. 25.477 
12. 31.518


----------



## xCarlos (Jul 9, 2016)

*Round 141
Race to sub 30

Cube:* MoYu WeiLong GTS
*Method: *CFOP

*Ao12: 25.76*
1) 26.70
2) 24.68
3) 26.32
4) 24.54 
5) 30.38
6) 24.91
7) 28.07 (messed up OLL, luckily it was a 'u' perm at the end)
8) 28.53
9) 27.01
10) 20.40 (2 move cross, really quick)
11) 24.50 (3 move cross) 
12) 22.30

Honestly, I think I did really well. I practiced a lot this this week and my improvements are definitely showing.


----------



## odouhaha (Jul 9, 2016)

*Round 141
Race to sub: 30*

*Cube:* MoYu Aolong V2
*Method:* CFOP,2Look OLL/PLL

_Previous Ao12: _43,74
*Ao12:* 41,01

*Times*
1. 40,29
2. 43,96
3. 42,62
4. [37,44]
5. 45,29
6. 43,99
7. 38,62
8. 38,06
9. [47,44]
10. 38,68
11. 40,38
12. 37,73

Have not been practicing much last two weeks, will do more practice for next round and see if i can atleast get my average sub 40 for once in this competition


----------



## muchacho (Jul 11, 2016)

Round 141
Race to sub-25
Method: Roux CN (not using blue or black for my FB)

Average: 23.64 [1/3]

(31.85) 23.66 26.56 20.64 27.71 27.25 24.93 21.81 22.16 22.15 (18.50) 19.55



Spoiler



orange/yellow
orange/white
orange/white
orange/white
red/white
red/white
red/white
red/white
orange/white
orange/yellow
orange/white
red/yellow


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 12, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Forty-One*




2 graduates this week. JonnyWhoopes graduates the race to sub 30 with ZZOH. Jan W also graduates in the race to sub 30 with ZZ. Congratulations to everyone who participated!



Jason Green said:


> I think I graduated round 139 for YC.


Yep... didn't see it. Nice job!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 12, 2016)

*Round 142 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 7/18/2016​*
*Scrambles*
1. B L R2 F' R' U' L' R' B' L2 F R' U' L' B2 L2 B F' 
2. U B D' U' B2 U2 B2 D R2 D' R F L R2 F2 D B' L' 
3. B2 F2 U' B' R' D' L' U2 B2 R B2 D2 B' L2 R B U B2 
4. B' D F L2 R U' B' F' D' F' D' U2 F D U' R' U2 R2 
5. B' U F2 L D B' F2 D2 U2 R' F' L2 D2 L U' R' B D 
6. D U B' F2 R2 F2 R' D' F L R' B' F' R' F' L U' B2 
7. D' B' U R B' D2 U' B F2 D2 F2 D2 U' R' F2 U2 F2 L 
8. B2 F' D' U B2 L2 B' R' D B2 L' R D2 U' R2 B' D' L 
9. B' D' U2 B' D U' B2 R' D2 U R' D U2 F R' U2 F L2 
10. R B F2 L' R B D2 U F2 L D2 U' L' U L2 B F' U2 
11. B2 F U L F' D L B2 D R' B D R2 F U B F U 
12. L U' L B F U L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D U B F2 R2 B2


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 12, 2016)

*Round 142
Race to sub 25
Method: ZZOH
Session average: 26.249*

1. (34.685) 
2. 26.335 
3. 21.013 
4. (20.081) 
5. 28.249 
6. 32.656[What a terrible EOline] 
7. 22.405 
8. 27.382 
9. 22.993 
10. 22.221 
11. 28.238 
12. 30.993


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 13, 2016)

*Round 142
Race to sub 30
Method: CFOP (just 9 more plls to memorize)
Average: 33.60*
1. 34.989
2. 32.016 
3. 34.508
4. 32.529 (lil bit of a pattern forming)
5. (38.019)
6. 33.499
7. (25.997) (that's more like it)
8. 36.817
9. 34.235
10. 33.015
11. 30.372
12. 34.027
*Summary: Definitely will be back after some practice. I can usually pull off better times, but it didn't happen here for some reason. "I'll be back" -Arnold Schwarzenegger*


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 13, 2016)

*Round 142*
Race to Sub-25
CFOP
Thunderclap

*Ao12: 25.00* (my best yet , still technically a miss though! )

26.24, 24.52, 26.55, 22.68, 23.44, 24.39, (22.06,) 24.25, 25.91, (27.74,) 25.22, 26.79


----------



## JanW (Jul 13, 2016)

Moving on to the next race! 
*
Round 142*
Race to Sub-25
Method: ZZ

*Ao12: 27.34*
26.28, (23.44), 25.11, 30.14, 26.92, 28.97, 24.57, (31.54), 28.25, 24.23, 29.88, 29.02

It happened twice that I messed up edge orientation, had to rotate cube during F2L and fix edge orientation later. Fortunately I still know my CPEOLL to do that efficiently and both those solves were still sub-30. Hope it's not considered cheating to resort to methods other than the one I'm supposed to use.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 14, 2016)

Round: 142
Race to Sub: 25
Cube: MoYu Mini WeiLong
Method: OH ZZ
*Average: 24.28*

1. 20.94
2. (20.90)
3. 26.25
4. 29.29 Ug, H-perms suck OH
5. 23.28
6. 24.31
7. 24.09 Ug, H-perms suck OH
8. (31.32) Ug, H-perms suck OH
9. 28.83 Acidentally did green front, totally threw me off- didn't realize i had until after first block
10. 23.05
11. 21.12
12. 21.49

So. I did a couple ao100s over the week(s) I missed, and got a sub-25 pb (which was recently improved to sub-24 [23.99]).
I think I can do this.


----------



## Pedro Sousa (Jul 14, 2016)

*Round 142*
Race to Sub-30
Speed
*avg of 12: 34.82*

Time List:
1. 35.30 
2. 36.12 
3. 40.95 
4. 32.03 
5. (DNF(43.88)) 
6. 32.10 
7. 32.96 
8. 40.40 
9. 32.16 
10. (26.26) 
11. 34.35 
12. 31.81


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 19, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Forty-two*




GenTheThief graduates this week with ZZ OH in the race to sub 25. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler




No chart for the sub 30 race this week​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler



​




​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 19, 2016)

*Round 143 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday 7/25/2016​*
*Scrambles*
1. D2 B2 F2 D' L' D' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 B L' R' F2 L2 U2 B 
2. R B F' U' R2 B' L R2 D2 R D' U' R' F' U B' U2 R' 
3. B2 F' U B U' R' U R2 U R B R' D2 U2 B' L' B2 D 
4. B' D U' R U L B2 R2 F2 U2 L R B' L2 R F2 L' R' 
5. F2 D R2 U' F L2 R U L B2 U L R' D L' D R D2 
6. L' U2 L' U R' D2 U2 L R2 D2 B F' L2 B2 F L2 F U 
7. F R' F' R2 F' U2 L' U' L F2 U' B' D' B R U2 F D 
8. U' R D R U F R F U' L' F2 U2 F2 R' U L' R' U' 
9. D R' U' L' D' U L2 R U2 R2 D' U' F' D' U B2 L B' 
10. D F2 L2 R2 D L' F2 L D2 U' L' R F2 L F2 U' B2 F' 
11. L R2 D' L2 D' R' U' L' F2 R2 U' F2 L' B D2 L' B R 
12. R D' B2 L2 D' U' L2 F U' L' R' U' F2 U2 B' F L U'


----------



## muchacho (Jul 19, 2016)

Oops, I forgot to do 142... I've done it now, not good but it served as a warm up.

*Round 142*
Race to sub-25
Method: Roux CN (not using blue or black for my FB)

Average: 26.67

20.32, 25.34, 24.77, 29.44, 23.82, 29.44, 23.82, 24.69, 26.28, (38.19), 28.94, 37.73, 20.16, 25.83



Spoiler



orange/white
red/yellow
orange/yellow
red/white
orange/white
red/white
red/white
red/yellow
orange/white
red/yellow
red/yellow
orange/yellow



*Round 143*
Race to sub-25
Method: Roux CN (not using blue or black for my FB)

Average: 22.61 [1/3]

22.25, 23.75, (17.63), 19.13, 27.25, 28.45, 17.96, (31.24), 19.27, 20.99, 24.23, 22.84



Spoiler



red/yellow
orange/yellow
red/white
red/yellow
red/white
orange/yellow
red/yellow
red/white
red/white
red/white
red/white
orange/yellow


----------



## hcfong (Jul 19, 2016)

Decided to rejoin again after a very long break (last time was September 2013)

*Round 143*
Race to sub-30
CFOP

Average: 29.30

31.53 30.68 27.33 24.26 28.24 32.83 (23.58) 27.96 32.88 28.68 28.64 (38.86)


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 19, 2016)

Brian Kremer said:


> GenTheThief graduates this week with ZZ OH in the race to sub 25


Er, I didn't quite graduate. On week 140 I got a 25.80.


GenTheThief said:


> *Average: 25.80*
> 
> 1. 24.66
> 2. 25.13
> ...


It was close though.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 21, 2016)

*Round 143
Race to sub-25
ZZOH
Session average: 24.762*


Spoiler



1. 24.811 
2. 25.972 
3. (28.559+) [+2 due to overtime on inspection] 
4. 22.137 
5. 27.613 
6. (21.052) 
7. 21.257 
8. 26.760 
9. 24.360 
10. 26.403 
11. 24.847 
12. 23.457


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 21, 2016)

Round: 143
Race to Sub: 25
Cube: MoYu Mini WeiLong
Method: OH ZZ
*Average: 24.44*

1. 23.27
2. 22.95
3. 23.72
4. 18.94
5. 29.68
6. 29.57
7. 23.52
8. 24.39
9. 24.55
10. (18.63)
11. 23.77
12. (31.23)

Ohh, I'm finally averaging sub-25. Of 30 solves I did as warm up, 8 of them were 24s and 6 of them were 23s. Only 8 were 25+ and the other 8 were 23-.
Hopefully next round will be sub-23 [EDIT:I meant sub-24, but sub-23 would be cool too].
That would be cool.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 21, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Round: 143
> Race to Sub: 25
> Cube: MoYu Mini WeiLong
> Method: OH ZZ
> ...


Always nice to have multiple sub-20 solves in an OH average. Good luck!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 21, 2016)

First success!

Round 143
Race to Sub-25
Thunderclap
CFOP

*Ao12: 24.10*
28.93, (37.83), 24.26, 20.88, 25.08, 24.95, (19.39), 20.24, 21.26, 28.99, 24.01, 22.35


----------



## PaintballCat (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey, this is my second time on the forum and I didn't know if I was sub-25 or not yet, but apparently I am

Round 143 
Race to Sub-25
Guoguan
CFOP

Ao12: 24.29
24.33, 25.79, 22.72, (29.18), (17.54), 26.19, 23.17, 24.09, 28.21, 27.29, 26.25, 21.06, 18.05

I'll probably go to the sub-20 thread after :/


----------



## Mappo (Jul 24, 2016)

*Round 143
Race to sub: 30*
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
*Ao12 40.34*

37.24 41.22 38.03 34.22 (30.04) 41.72 (1:18.23) 36.05 40.88 33.48 44.79 55.75


----------



## odouhaha (Jul 24, 2016)

*Round*: *143
Race to Sub: 30*

Cube: MoYu Aolong v2
Method: CFOP, 2L-OLL, 2L-PLL
_Previous Ao12: 42,80/43,74/41,04_
*Ao12:* *39.03*

1. 28.74
2. 40.03
3. 38.46
4. 43.42
5. 43.74
6. 41.05
7. 36.03
8. 45.66
9. 40.26
10. 38.21
11. 31.25
12. 41.47

Wow! Finally got a sub 30 solve here!!! And a first sub 40 average!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 26, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Forty-three*



No graduates this week. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

I would like for this to be my last week on this thread. Anyone who is interested in taking over please PM me and I will get back with you before next Monday. 

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler







​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 26, 2016)

*Round 144 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday ?7/25/2016?​*
*Scrambles*
1. F L R' B' L R2 D L' B' F' L2 F' R2 F' U R D' B 
2. L2 R' U2 R2 F' U' B' R U' B' F' U' R B L2 B2 R2 F 
3. L' F' R B F2 L' F L' U F2 L B' R B' L D2 L2 R2 
4. L2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 R B L' B' F' U2 L2 U' B' U B 
5. L' B F2 R B' L R2 B2 D U L2 R' B F2 D' F' U2 B' 
6. B' D' R2 B L2 B F U2 L B' D' R2 U B2 F L' D L 
7. L' D R' U' L' R' D' B' F2 U2 L R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D 
8. D' F2 L2 R F L U2 L2 B R B' L2 B F' L B2 L D' 
9. B2 D' L D' F' L2 R' B2 L2 D L2 B R2 U2 F L2 R D' 
10. L2 R D R U2 L2 R' U' L R2 D2 U' B' U' B' L' F R2 
11. B2 R' U2 R D' U' B' F U F' U' L B2 D2 L F R' B 
12. B' F2 D L' F' L R2 F D L' B2 R F2 U' L2 R2 D L'


----------



## Jason Green (Jul 26, 2016)

Round 144 - Race to Sub 30 (full CN)
Method CFOP

What the heck, I'm gonna jump in. This is really more CN solves than I've ever done. I am doing non-white or yellow, because those are both way better for me. Solve 6 is at the end, I don't know how I somehow skipped it originally.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-25
*avg of 12: 48.29*

Time List:
1. 50.04 F L R' B' L R2 D L' B' F' L2 F' R2 F' U R D' B 
2. 54.62 L2 R' U2 R2 F' U' B' R U' B' F' U' R B L2 B2 R2 F 
3. 47.04 L' F' R B F2 L' F L' U F2 L B' R B' L D2 L2 R2 
4. 38.31 L2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 R B L' B' F' U2 L2 U' B' U B 
5. 44.42 L' B F2 R B' L R2 B2 D U L2 R' B F2 D' F' U2 B' 
6. 39.84 L' D R' U' L' R' D' B' F2 U2 L R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D 
7. 56.75 D' F2 L2 R F L U2 L2 B R B' L2 B F' L B2 L D' 
8. (1:13.16) B2 D' L D' F' L2 R' B2 L2 D L2 B R2 U2 F L2 R D' 
9. (36.90) L2 R D R U2 L2 R' U' L R2 D2 U' B' U' B' L' F R2 
10. 52.96 B2 R' U2 R D' U' B' F U F' U' L B2 D2 L F R' B 
11. 39.57 B' F2 D L' F' L R2 F D L' B2 R F2 U' L2 R2 D L' 
12. 59.33 B' D' R2 B L2 B F U2 L B' D' R2 U B2 F L' D L


----------



## muchacho (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks Brian for doing this for so long!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 28, 2016)

Round: 144
Race to Sub: 25
Cube: MoYu Mini WeiLong
Method: OH ZZ
*Average: 23.21*

1. 21.26
2. 23.06
3. (17.06)
4. 25.83
5. 20.25
6. 26.07 Messed up Line, wrong edge
7. (30.69) Horribly messed up EO, but got a good skip in F2L; they didn't even-out the solve though
8. 25.36
9. 18.67
10. 24.00
11. 23.29
12. 24.23 Tried something fancy during EO. Didn't turn out well.

Cool. Sub-24. Would have needed a 22.12 or lower to clear 23. Maybe if I hadn't tried fancy EO tricks...
Good Bye All!
@Brian Kremer , thanks for all you've done on this thread and the previous sub-30 thread. I appreciate all the time and effort you put into your work here. I'm glad I was able to graduate before you left.


----------



## muchacho (Jul 29, 2016)

*Round 144*
Race to sub-25
Method: Roux CN (not using blue or black for my FB)

Average: 24.26 [2/3]

22.89, 21.97, 24.35, 24.93 21.13, 25,55, 24.38, 23.57, (19.01), 29.25, (32.01), 24.54


----------



## Umm Roux? (Jul 30, 2016)

Round 144
Race to sub-25
Method: Roux

Average: 26.240

Times: 28.755, 25.486, 22.321, 27.688, (21.884), 31.021, 25.162, (32.828), 26.793, 25.784, 24.088, 25.307

This is fun! Thanks Brian


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 1, 2016)

Round 144
Thunderclap
CFOP
Race to Sub-25

*Ao12: 25.47*

26.19, 25.92, 22.83, 27.09, (27.74), 25.58, 22.33, 26.48, 24.29, 27.38, 26.58, (20.31)

@Brian Kremer - I really appreciate all the hard work you've put in to this thread. It's really helped me improve, and I'm sure has done the same for many others too. Kudos.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I've discussed with @Brian Kremer and I'll be coordinating this thread from now on. I'll post the scrambles for the new Round 145 now and the results of the previous Round 144 will follow as soon as possible after Brian and I have been able to do a few handover activities.

Cheers.

*Round 145 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday August 8th 2016*​*
Scrambles*
1. R2 F2 L' D2 R2 B' R B' D R' U B2 U' F B' U' L F 
2. L' B2 U2 B' R2 F2 U D R' F2 U L2 B2 L2 D' R2 L B' 
3. D' F B2 D' F2 B D R U D L D' F' B' L2 B L' B' 
4. R L2 B' D2 F R L2 U' F' U2 R2 F2 B2 L D R' B L' 
5. F' D' B' D U2 R2 L B' R' U2 R' B F R2 F2 B2 L F' 
6. U2 L2 B U2 L' F' U2 F2 U R' F L D' L2 R' D' B L' 
7. D2 F2 L' D' U2 R' L B' U' B' L U' B2 F' R' F L' F 
8. F2 R U2 L' F D L' D2 F2 U2 F D U2 R F' D' B' U2 
9. B2 R D' F2 L R' B2 L B2 U2 L2 B' F' L2 F B L' D' 
10. F2 U2 D' R U' R L' U2 L' R' B' R2 U2 D2 R2 B2 U' F' 
11. D F2 U R D2 B L F D2 U' F B' U2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 
12. F2 L2 U' D' L2 B2 R2 B U2 F2 R' L2 F2 R F2 L2 F' L' 

Good luck!


----------



## odouhaha (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks @Brian Kremer and thanks @Shaky Hands


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 2, 2016)

I sent my files to Shaky Hands... thank you for taking over! 

I appreciate everyone's warm regards.


----------



## hagner (Aug 2, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-2
avg of 12: 25.35

Time List:
1. 28.92 
2. 22.29 
3. (DNF)
4. (19.03) 
5. 27.64 
6. 22.18 
7. 23.83 
8. 22.84 
9. 31.74 
10. 23.31 
11. 27.75 
12. 22.97


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 2, 2016)

@hagner, are you competing in Race to Sub-30 or Race to Sub-25? Also, which method are you using?

Thanks.


----------



## Jason Green (Aug 2, 2016)

Brian Kremer said:


> I sent my files to Shaky Hands... thank you for taking over!
> 
> I appreciate everyone's warm regards.


Thanks again Brian! Hope to see your around the forums!


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

Race to sub-25
Method:Roux

Average:26.758

Times: 24.018, 29.489, 29.156, 21.712, 29.111, 27.206, 29.321, 28.686, 21.654, (29.989), 27.223, (19.022) No 25.xx or 26.xx solves...

Thanks Brian for holding this for so long and shaky hands for taking over!!!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 3, 2016)

Okay, first attempt at publishing the results...

*Round One Hundred Forty-Four*




GenTheThief properly (!) graduates this week with ZZ OH in the race to sub 25. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

(NB: I will investigate the best way to handle a graduate list myself as I won't be able to edit the original thread with the Graduates list on it.)

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler



Just one entry this week, so not much of a graph to show, but...




​



Race to Sub 25


Spoiler







​



Scrambles for Round 145 are above if anyone missed them.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Okay, first attempt at publishing the results...
> 
> *Round One Hundred Forty-Four*
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 3, 2016)

Round 145
Race to Sub-25
CFOP
Thunderclap

*Ao12: 25.71*

24.87, 24.25, 26.55, 30.10, 24.50, 27.15, (36.07), 27.38, 29.00, (21.38), 21.58, 21.69

Messed up a new OLL I've been learning in the worst solve. Happy with the final 3 but they came too late.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 4, 2016)

Round: 145
Race to Sub: 30
Method: CFOP
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao
Ao12: 38.77

1. 36.87
2. 36.69
3. 44.96
4. 34.30
5. 37.74
6. 43.36
7. 33.33
8. 46.82
9. (31.93)
10. 39.63
11. 33.96
12. (DNF)

I usually average 35. Stupid G-Perms.


----------



## hagner (Aug 8, 2016)

@Shaky Hands 
my method is cross, f2l/keyhole mix, 2 look oll, full pll

im racing to sub 25


----------



## muchacho (Aug 8, 2016)

*Round 145*
Race to sub-25
Method: Roux CN (not using blue or black for my FB)

Average: 22.40 [3/3]

20.96, 21.91, 24.61, (30.77), 23.20, (19.07), 22.32, 20.09, 25.44, 19.84, 23.91, 21.73



Spoiler



red/yellow
orange/white
red/white
orange/white
orange/yellow
orange/white
orange/white
red/white
red/white
red/white
red/yellow
orange/yellow



Thanks @Shaky Hands and @Brian Kremer, I'll come back to this thread when/if I get close to 30 seconds on OH.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 9, 2016)

*Round 146 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday August 15th 2016*​*
Scrambles*
1. L' F2 R2 D R B D2 F' D' F' L F' L2 U' B F U' R2 B' U2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R 
2. R2 L' B' D' U B R' L' F2 R U L2 B L2 R2 U B R2 L2 B' L U' L' U' F' 
3. F2 R' F2 R' L2 U' R2 L2 D2 B L F' D U R' B R2 F2 L2 U D L2 F2 R B 
4. B2 D' L' F R2 U D F' R U2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B D U2 L2 B' L R D2 F U D2 
5. U' B D2 L' R' B2 F2 L U2 D2 L' D F U B2 U2 R' D' B U' R F U F' U 
6. R2 L2 D B' D B U' R' F L U2 D' L' B2 D' U R L' U' F2 U D B2 U R2 
7. R' D' L' B2 U B2 D2 L2 B U2 D2 F' L2 R D' U' L U2 F2 L' F' L2 F D2 F' 
8. F2 D R' L2 B U B2 R F' R2 F2 R' B2 D' B U2 D' F L R D F' D U L' 
9. U2 D' L D' B' D' R B2 D2 R U' D2 R F2 L2 F2 B L D B2 R' F' R F D' 
10. U' L' B2 U' L F B R2 L U2 L' U' B L F L D2 L' B' F' U D L D2 R' 
11. B2 R2 U R U R2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' R F' U R' B2 R' D R F2 U' F R' L F2 
12. R F2 R2 L2 F2 D' U F' L2 R D R' D2 L' U2 F' B2 U F' L2 U F L U2 R' 

Good luck!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 9, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Five*



@muchacho graduates this week with Roux CN in the race to sub 25. Congratulations to everyone who participated!

Race to Sub 30


Spoiler



Just one entry this week, so not much of a graph to show, but...







Race to Sub 25


Spoiler


----------



## hagner (Aug 9, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-9
avg of 12: 23.41

Time List:
1. 21.56 
2. 26.12 
3. 21.69 
4. (21.41) 
5. 24.46 
6. 23.73 
7. 24.21 
8. 23.00 
9. 21.86 
10. (26.44) 
11. 24.86 
12. 22.59 

a great ao12 for me, only 1 counting 25+ and no +2s or dnfs as i usally get in these races (based on the 3-4 ive done in both this tread and the sub20 tread) quite consitant ao12 aswell. very happy


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 10, 2016)

Race to sub-24
Method: Roux
Average: 27.908
25.885, (32.989), 31.623, 28.388, (20.121), 29.986, 27.395, 25.190, 26.021, 28.885, 25.421, 30.324

Excuse: I was using CFOP(Ps, I was not, don't want to confuse people)


----------



## weatherman223 (Aug 10, 2016)

First timer.
Race to sub 25
Method: CFOP
Average: 29.36

Time List:
1. 26.20 
2. 31.62 
3. (22.70)
4. 29.98 
5. 28.12 
6. 25.14 
7. (41.67) 
8. 32.81 
9. 28.35 
10. 28.64 
11. 35.32 
12. 27.39


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 10, 2016)

Round 146
Race to Sub-25
Thunderclap
CFOP

*Ao12: 25.92
*
27.45, (18.97), 22.63, 25.02, 30.39, 23.10, 27.09, 25.72, 23.88, 27.33, (31.37), 27.05

Counting sup-30. Awkward.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 15, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Six*




No graduates this week.

Race to Sub 30
No entries this week.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 15, 2016)

*Round 147 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday August 22nd 2016*​*
Scrambles*
1. L' R2 U B R2 D B2 D' R U2 R' L U2 D' R D' L' F' L2 B F D B' U' D
2. U' R2 B' L' F D' L F' L R2 F2 B2 D2 B R2 L' U2 R2 D U2 F2 D' R' L2 U
3. F U2 F L2 B2 U2 F D B L F' D2 R L D' L B D B2 R' B2 F' L' R2 F
4. L U F' B' U' F2 U2 D2 F' R2 F D2 R2 B D2 F U2 D2 B2 R' B' U' F' L R'
5. D2 B' D2 L' B2 F' L' R F2 D' B U2 D' B F2 L2 B2 F' R' F' R2 L' F' B2 L
6. L2 F' U2 L R' D' U F2 D' L2 R D U B' D L' B2 R D F' B R2 L' U' R
7. L' D' B' R U2 L' U B2 L' R' F' B2 U2 L2 U' R B R B L2 D B2 D2 B2 F
8. F' B D2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 F D2 F' D F' R2 U' B2 D2 L R U2 D' F' U'
9. U' B D2 R2 B R U2 R' L' U B L R2 B U B2 F' L' F2 L B' F2 D2 F' D2
10. L F D L R2 D L D' F' L2 B U2 D' F D U2 B' D U' B L' F D2 B' U2
11. D U R2 U D R2 B D F2 R2 B2 U R' B U R U' R L' F' L B U' L' R
12. D2 F L D' U2 F' R2 L' U2 L2 B D2 U2 F' D F' L2 B F' L2 B2 R2 D' B' U

Good luck!


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 16, 2016)

Method: Roux
Sub-25 Race

Average:24.575

Times:27.095, (19.386), 27.022, 21.087, 22.023, 24.487, (30.821), 23.919, 26.290, 20.655, 24.990, 28.186


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Aug 18, 2016)

Method: CFOP
Sub-25 race
1. 58.07
2. 24.51
3. (20.54)
4. 23.52
5. 31.45+
6. 22.02
7. 31.48
8. 23.38
9. (DNF)
10. 26.77
11. 31.17
12. 22.06

Session AVG: 29.44

Disappointed as hell,  Messed up a ton on some solves, that DNF killed me.


----------



## hagner (Aug 19, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-19
avg of 12: 23.99

Time List:
1. 24.67 
2. (19.19) 
3. 20.77 
4. (35.23) 
5. 22.63 
6. 26.03 
7. 22.59
8. 22.40
9. 21.84 
10. 25.37 
11. 28.59 
12. 24.99


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 22, 2016)

Round 147
Race to Sub-25
Thunderclap
CFOP

A week of being away and getting almost no practice in. Also been awake for over 30 hours straight now.

*Ao12: 25.30*

25.38, 23.53, 24.59, 21.57, (28.06,) 27.47, (20.94,) 27.24, 27.20, 23.45, 27.29, 25.23


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 22, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Seven*



No graduates this week.

Race to Sub 30
No entries this week.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
(none)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 22, 2016)

*Round 148 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday August 29th 2016*​*
Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you print your results. Thanks!

Scrambles*
1. B' R2 L' F2 L R' D R2 B L B U' L2 D2 L B2 L' F D2 B' D' B L' F2 R
2. F' U2 L B2 L2 U R2 L' U D R' B L R2 B R' F B D B' D2 B L F2 L2
3. D L2 U' D L2 B' U2 L2 D L2 D' U B U' D R' D F' D' U2 B' D' R F2 R
4. R2 U2 F2 B' D R' U R' D2 L D U R F2 L' B' R2 D2 U' F U2 R2 B2 L' D
5. F2 B' L' U2 L F D R' F B U L U' R D L' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 B' L' R' U
6. D' B2 D' U' L2 B' R2 U B2 R B2 D2 L R' F' L2 D2 L' F' U2 D2 F2 D2 F' R
7. L' F2 D2 R' U' D R2 B F2 L D' F U F B L B2 D2 U R' F D' L' B R2
8. U F' B U' B U L B2 R2 U L2 U F U' L2 U L D2 B R' L2 F2 U' F' R
9. U' L2 D2 R2 U R B' D2 R U B F' U2 D2 L2 B F L' D' U' L U2 R' U' R2
10. F B2 R2 B' D' F2 B' R' B2 F2 D' U2 R U2 D B2 L D2 B L' U' B' R B D
11. F' R U2 L2 D' F2 D' F L2 R D2 U2 R2 U R2 L B' U2 R B F2 D2 B F' U
12. D' B2 U' L F L' B' R U L B' F L U B R' D L R U' B L' R' B' D2

Good luck!


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Aug 24, 2016)

Round 148, race to sub 25

33.40, 22.13, 25.19, 30.30, 23.18, DNF, 26.68, 22.54, 25.83, 27.08, 27.84, 24.27

session avg: *26.63*


----------



## hagner (Aug 24, 2016)

round 148

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-24
avg of 12: 22.63

Time List:
1. (18.75) fastest f2l so far sub 8, still far from pb  ((13.90))
2. 19.35 
3. 22.78 
4. 22.57
5. 19.95
6. 21.69
7. 22.15 
8. 23.59 
9. 24.13
10. 27.10
11. 22.94
12. (27.43)
very nice!!!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 25, 2016)

*Round 148*
Race to Sub-25
Thunderclap
CFOP

*Ao12: 24.74*

(20.49,) 24.36, 27.95, 21.83, 26.26, (28.61,) 24.81, 26.12, 21.22, 25.85, 24.55, 24.41

A rare success for me.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 25, 2016)

*Round 148*
Race to Sub-25
Zhanchi... Yep, a replacement for my broken mini weilong.
Username(Roux)

Average:24.943(2/3)
Times: 25.388, (17.926), 26.126, 24.787, (DNF), 19.860, 26.130, 31.890, 23.921, 23.021, 21.627, 26.689

On the last solve, I did four random moves after unknowingly finishing my second block.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 29, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Eight*



Congratulations to hagner for graduating the Race to Sub-25 with CFOP/Keyhole.

Race to Sub 30
No entries this week.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
(none)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 29, 2016)

*Round 149 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday September 5th 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you print your results. Thanks!*​
*Scrambles*
1. F' D' B R L2 U2 F2 U' B U' L D' F R B' R' L' B U R2 D' L2 B' F' L2
2. F' U' R2 U B2 D2 F' D R D' F2 L' D2 F R' U2 B' L F2 B' R' D' U' L2 D
3. D2 F' R2 D' L F D2 U2 F' L U2 B' D' U' L' U' R2 D B2 L2 U2 D2 B' D2 U'
4. U2 D F2 U2 B2 U2 F U' D2 R2 L B' F L D F2 L2 D2 F R' U' L B2 L R'
5. D' R2 U D' B2 F L' D R' L2 B D' F' B R U2 F2 R D' U2 B2 D' F' B' R'
6. F' L' F' B' U D B2 F' D' L D' F' U2 L F2 L F U2 L2 B D L D R2 B2
7. L D2 L' R' F' L' B2 L2 F R D2 F' U' B' F2 L' B' F R' D L R2 U' L' D2
8. B2 U F' L' F2 D2 B D2 U2 B L' D B U' R2 U' B2 F' U' D2 L R' F B2 D2
9. D2 F U2 F' L' R F' L' B' R' F2 D F' U F R' L F2 L2 B' D2 R' F2 R2 U2
10. B L' U' R2 U' F U' F' R2 L2 F R U' B2 U2 F R B' F R L2 F2 R2 F' R
11. R' D' B2 F2 D' R F' B U2 D' L' R2 U' F2 R2 L D2 B L U' L' B D2 U2 L2
12. F D' U B' F R' U2 L' R2 D' B U2 B R' U2 F' L' R2 U2 F D R2 U F' U

Good luck!


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 30, 2016)

Round 149
Method: Roux
race to sub-25

Average:24.442(3/3)
Times: 25.856, 26.354, 23.989, 24.195, 29.087, 24.257, (29.899), (20.958), 21.885, 24.521, 23.088, 21.189

This has really encouraged me to improve, although streaks and inconsistency are riddled among my times. Thanks to Shaky Hands and Brian Kremer for holding this forum comp, finally got past this plateau.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 30, 2016)

*Round: 149*
Race to Sub: 30
Method: CFOP
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao
*Ao12: 32.31*

Time List:
1. (23.56) OLL Skip
2. 33.05
3. 31.92
4. 33.78
5. 29.98
6. 26.99
7. (38.83) N-Perm 
8. 35.41
9. 29.61
10. 34.56
11. 34.80
12. 33.00

I'm seriously getting close to graduating. I remember when I was averaging just over 45 seconds and I saw this thread and thought that getting an average under 30 seconds was insane. I just gotta keep practicing, and eventually I'll make it.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Aug 30, 2016)

Round: 149
Method: CFOP
Cube: 55mm MoYu Aolong v2

*session avg: 27.52*
26.45, 27.75, (21.48), 29.08, 28.33, 27.87, 28.00, 26.01, 30.20, (45.81), 26.53, 24.95


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 31, 2016)

Well since I never graduated from sub 30 thread I guess I have to do it now lol
actually I'm just bored
Round: 149
Method: CFOP
Race to sub 30 (lol)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-30
avg of 12: 12.23 //ouch I probably should take a break

Time List:
1. 11.81 F' D' B R L2 U2 F2 U' B U' L D' F R B' R' L' B U R2 D' L2 B' F' L2 
2. 13.03 F' U' R2 U B2 D2 F' D R D' F2 L' D2 F R' U2 B' L F2 B' R' D' U' L2 D 
3. 11.32 D2 F' R2 D' L F D2 U2 F' L U2 B' D' U' L' U' R2 D B2 L2 U2 D2 B' D2 U' 
4. 13.24 U2 D F2 U2 B2 U2 F U' D2 R2 L B' F L D F2 L2 D2 F R' U' L B2 L R' 
5. 11.14 D' R2 U D' B2 F L' D R' L2 B D' F' B R U2 F2 R D' U2 B2 D' F' B' R' 
6. (9.94) F' L' F' B' U D B2 F' D' L D' F' U2 L F2 L F U2 L2 B D L D R2 B2 
7. 13.76 L D2 L' R' F' L' B2 L2 F R D2 F' U' B' F2 L' B' F R' D L R2 U' L' D2 
8. 12.95 B2 U F' L' F2 D2 B D2 U2 B L' D B U' R2 U' B2 F' U' D2 L R' F B2 D2 
9. 11.39 D2 F U2 F' L' R F' L' B' R' F2 D F' U F R' L F2 L2 B' D2 R' F2 R2 U2 
10. 12.59 B L' U' R2 U' F U' F' R2 L2 F R U' B2 U2 F R B' F R L2 F2 R2 F' R 
11. (14.14) R' D' B2 F2 D' R F' B U2 D' L' R2 U' F2 R2 L D2 B L U' L' B D2 U2 L2 
12. 11.10 F D' U B' F R' U2 L' R2 D' B U2 B R' U2 F' L' R2 U2 F D R2 U F' U


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 31, 2016)

*Round 149*
Race to Sub-25
CFOP
Thunderclap

*Ao12: 25.33*

22.30, 23.59, 27.12, 23.58, (28.66,) 24.81, 27.90, 23.63, (20.81,) 23.33, 28.39, 28.60


----------



## weatherman223 (Sep 1, 2016)

Round:149
CFOP
Race to Sub 25
Cubicle Premium GTS
30.67 Ao12

Time List:
1. 32.66 F' U' R2 U B2 D2 F' D R D' F2 L' D2 F R' U2 B' L F2 B' R' D' U' L2 D 
2. 30.68 D2 F' R2 D' L F D2 U2 F' L U2 B' D' U' L' U' R2 D B2 L2 U2 D2 B' D2 U' 
3. 29.04 U2 D F2 U2 B2 U2 F U' D2 R2 L B' F L D F2 L2 D2 F R' U' L B2 L R' 
4. (34.87) D' R2 U D' B2 F L' D R' L2 B D' F' B R U2 F2 R D' U2 B2 D' F' B' R' 
5. 26.35 F' L' F' B' U D B2 F' D' L D' F' U2 L F2 L F U2 L2 B D L D R2 B2 
6. 33.47 L D2 L' R' F' L' B2 L2 F R D2 F' U' B' F2 L' B' F R' D L R2 U' L' D2 
7. 32.23 B2 U F' L' F2 D2 B D2 U2 B L' D B U' R2 U' B2 F' U' D2 L R' F B2 D2 
8. (24.21) D2 F U2 F' L' R F' L' B' R' F2 D F' U F R' L F2 L2 B' D2 R' F2 R2 U2 
9. 31.81 B L' U' R2 U' F U' F' R2 L2 F R U' B2 U2 F R B' F R L2 F2 R2 F' R 
10. 33.02 R' D' B2 F2 D' R F' B U2 D' L' R2 U' F2 R2 L D2 B L U' L' B D2 U2 L2 
11. 28.62 F D' U B' F R' U2 L' R2 D' B U2 B R' U2 F' L' R2 U2 F D R2 U F' U 
12. 28.80 F D' U B' F R' U2 L' R2 D' B U2 B R' U2 F' L' R2 U2 F D R2 U F' U

the reason why the 12th scramble is duplicated is because of an error in CSTimer

Ugh super bad average.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Sep 3, 2016)

Round 149
CFOP
race to sub 30
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-2
avg of 12: 28.63

Time List:
1. 26.68 R F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 D F' U L2 D' L2 R' F U2
2. 28.25 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U' R2 D U2 F' L' U' B' F' R' F D B2
3. (22.65) F2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' L' R U R F' U' L D' F'
4. (39.12) D2 R2 D R2 D' B2 D' U' R2 U F R U2 B' U' L B2 L B' F' (just a mess)
5. 28.64 D2 B R L D F L' U2 D' R' U B2 U' D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D F2
6. 27.82 U2 R U2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 R' F2 B' R' B F' U' F L F L' B'
7. 34.48 R' U L D R B' D2 F R D' R F2 L B2 R F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 (bleh)
8. 36.29 U' L F2 R U2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 B' U' F2 R' D' U2 R D L' (bleh)
9. 27.98 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D L' B' F' L2 F2 R F' R D' F
10. 24.08 U2 F U2 F' R2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' U R' B' L' F2 L R2 B2 F
11. 25.89 B2 F2 L D2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 D L F D R2 B2 D B' D2 L
12. 26.13 U' F2 L2 D U B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 L' R' B' L D F2 R' F'
I'm pretty happy with it, definitely an improvement over my last attempt. It's amazing what a little practice can do.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 5, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Forty-Nine*




Congratulations to Umm Roux? for graduating the Race to Sub-25 with Roux.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
(none)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 5, 2016)

*Round 150 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday September 12th 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you print your results. Thanks!*​
*Scrambles*
1. L F U' F' D L R D' F2 L R2 B R2 L B' L' F' D' R2 U R' U' R F R2
2. F' D2 B' F2 D F2 D L' F L2 R2 U' F2 D2 B' F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' L R2 U' L'
3. F R' F R U B' R2 F2 B2 D U' F' L' B' D2 F D' U F2 R' B D F2 R2 D
4. F2 B2 D' U2 F' B' R2 D U B F D2 U' B R2 F D R' B2 D F' R' B2 D2 U'
5. B F' U' D' L2 B F R' B R2 L' D R2 B' D2 B2 F' R B F2 D2 F D2 B' R
6. R' D' R' L' B D B R' B2 D2 L' D2 L R' F D2 L2 F R2 U' R2 D L2 B' D'
7. F' U R' D B' L U2 B F U' F' U L B' L2 D' F B2 U B2 D2 R' F D2 B
8. B2 R U R D2 L F2 L' U' F D2 L D L2 D F2 B L2 D R' L B' F R' F'
9. D2 U' F' B2 R' D2 B' L' R D' B' D U' F L' R2 F U' F2 L' R' D R F' L'
10. U R D2 F' B2 U' L2 F' R' D2 L2 R' U D B2 R F' L' B F' L2 R' U' D' R
11. R2 U D B D R' L' D F' R B F' R B2 U D B' F2 U2 L2 D R L' U B'
12. B2 R' F' B2 U R2 D F D2 B' D U' L' B' R' L' F2 L' D' B U' L2 U2 R L2

Good luck!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 6, 2016)

I am really stupid for caring enough to do this xD
btw I think you got the chart labels switched

Race to sub 30
CFOP
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-5
avg of 12: 12.34

Time List:
1. 12.31 L F U' F' D L R D' F2 L R2 B R2 L B' L' F' D' R2 U R' U' R F R2 
2. 10.16 F' D2 B' F2 D F2 D L' F L2 R2 U' F2 D2 B' F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' L R2 U' L' 
3. 12.78 F R' F R U B' R2 F2 B2 D U' F' L' B' D2 F D' U F2 R' B D F2 R2 D 
4. 12.61 F2 B2 D' U2 F' B' R2 D U B F D2 U' B R2 F D R' B2 D F' R' B2 D2 U' 
5. (14.65) B F' U' D' L2 B F R' B R2 L' D R2 B' D2 B2 F' R B F2 D2 F D2 B' R 
6. 10.96 R' D' R' L' B D B R' B2 D2 L' D2 L R' F D2 L2 F R2 U' R2 D L2 B' D' 
7. 14.02 F' U R' D B' L U2 B F U' F' U L B' L2 D' F B2 U B2 D2 R' F D2 B 
8. (8.48) B2 R U R D2 L F2 L' U' F D2 L D L2 D F2 B L2 D R' L B' F R' F' 
9. 13.00 D2 U' F' B2 R' D2 B' L' R D' B' D U' F L' R2 F U' F2 L' R' D R F' L' 
10. 11.77 U R D2 F' B2 U' L2 F' R' D2 L2 R' U D B2 R F' L' B F' L2 R' U' D' R 
11. 12.91 R2 U D B D R' L' D F' R B F' R B2 U D B' F2 U2 L2 D R L' U B' 
12. 12.87 B2 R' F' B2 U R2 D F D2 B' D U' L' B' R' L' F2 L' D' B U' L2 U2 R L2

lol that was bad again I shouldn't cube right now I'm tired I need sleep give me bed pls help I'm stuck in a rubix fortress save me please my coordinates are 66.666, -6.6666


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 6, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> btw I think you got the chart labels switched



Fixed, thanks. Looks like I put you in Sub-25 Race last week. Will fix that up next week.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Sep 7, 2016)

Round 150
Race to sub-30
CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-6
avg of 12: 27.71

Time List:
1. 26.61 F' U2 B2 L2 B R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B D' U2 L B R D U B' L F2
2. 26.00 L' D R2 B U' B2 R' L2 D L U2 B D2 F' B U2 B L2 B2
3. 29.07 B' D2 F U2 B D2 F U2 R2 F' L2 U F2 R' B L' U' B R2 F2 U'
4. 30.52 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 F' R2 D2 L' U' L R F U2 L' D2 F U2
5. 27.90 D2 R' B2 L R' B2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 D' L2 R' B' D2 R2 F' L U B2
6. 24.63 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U B2 U B2 F2 U B' U B R B' D' F' L2 F2 D
7. (31.72) F2 R' U2 F2 L R U2 L' F2 U2 D B' U F' D F2 U B2 U B
8. (20.90) R' D2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 F' R2 F2 U R U2 R2 F L2 U' F U' (so close)
9. 28.14 B R2 F' R2 U2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F L U F U' F2 L' D B2
10. 26.75 F' U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 L U F D L U R D B
11. 28.62 U B2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 D2 R2 F R' U L F2 L U2 F'
12. 28.78 U F B R F2 D B' D2 B' R' D2 R2 L F2 B2 L' D2 R D2
Definitely more consistent than the last


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 10, 2016)

*Round 150*
Race to Sub-25
CFOP
Thunderclap

*Ao12: 25.92 *

28.01, 23.06, 25.44, 25.19, 29.41, (21.52,) 26.09, 23.60, 25.74, (32.51,) 25.81, 26.89


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Sep 11, 2016)

Round: 150
Race to Sub: 30
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao
Method: CFOP
*Ao12: 28.95 (1/3)*

Time List:
1. 25.93
2. (24.85)
3. (DNF) 
4. 27.65
5. 30.09
6. 25.19
7. 27.73
8. 34.05
9. 32.96
10. 32.32+
11. 26.07
12. 27.46

Also, does the 3 consecutive success rule still apply? I just heard about it now...


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 12, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Also, does the 3 consecutive success rule still apply? I just heard about it now...



Not sure exactly how Brian applied the rule, but I see other Race threads allowing people to miss out weeks, so long as there aren't any non-successes inbetween.

e.g.: 1
Race to Sub-30
Week 1: 28.95
Week 2: 29.34
Week 3: don't take part
Week 4: 27.25
= Graduation

e.g.: 2
Race to Sub-30
Week 1: 28.95
Week 2: 29.34
Week 3: don't take part
Week 4: 30.25
Week 5: 25.10
= Does not graduate

Obviously people need to be honest here and submit their results if they do the scrambles even if they don't get a success.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 12, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Fifty*



No graduates this week. Thanks to everyone for participating.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
(none)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 12, 2016)

*Round 151 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday September 19th 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​
*Scrambles*
1. U F U D F B2 R2 L2 U' B' L2 R' D' B' L' U' R2 U' R U2 L U2 L' U F'
2. D' R' B' R' U D' F' U2 L U2 B U' F' D2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 F' U' F' L R' U2
3. D' B L U2 D R' B' U' L R U' R L U R2 D U R F B2 R L D L B
4. D2 R2 D2 R2 B U R F2 U' L2 F' L' F2 U L B2 U' D2 R' D2 L D B' L' R'
5. F D2 L2 B R' D L' F D F' L R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D L' U2 L2 R' B U B'
6. R' B' D2 U' R2 B R' D L B' D' B2 R F2 D U' B2 U' R2 L2 D B R' F2 R2
7. D2 U L U2 B2 L U' R2 L' U' L' U' L D2 F D F R2 U2 L' D F' L2 D2 U'
8. D2 F2 L U' L' R F' D' B L B L B2 L2 U R B2 R F' B U2 F L2 F2 U
9. L' U' L2 F2 R U2 B L' B2 U2 D' L F2 B' R U' F D2 F D' B D' U2 B2 L
10. B' L' U2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 F' U F L B F L U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U' R' U2 L2 U2
11. R2 B' F2 R2 U L2 R F' L U F2 L2 U B D2 U2 F B U D2 R' D' B2 F2 L2
12. L2 D2 L U2 B' R' D2 R' D2 F2 D F R2 D L' B' U2 B L' R2 D2 L2 R' B2 U'

Good luck!


----------



## Turn n' burn (Sep 13, 2016)

Round 151
Race to sub-30
CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-13
avg of 12: 24.37

Time List:
1. 25.35 U F2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 F' U B' F2 D R F R' D 
2. 23.92 D2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 F D2 F L' B' R' B' L B2 F2 R2 
3. (29.23) L' U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 F' U F' L F' R2 U2 B2 L' 
4. 26.97 L' U2 B' U2 F L2 F D2 L2 D2 F L D' F L2 U' R D L B' 
5. 22.50 D' R2 D' U' B2 D F R' U2 F L' D2 F' L2 R' B2 
6. 24.67 R' F' U R2 L U2 L B' L' R2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 D B2 D2 
7. 20.86 B2 D' R2 U2 L U F' R' F2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 B' 
8. (17.99) U' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 D L2 F2 R F U2 L D' R D' B' D B2 (PB single!)
9. 24.44 L2 B' U2 R2 U' L F U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 B' D2 
10. 23.12 U2 F2 B U L F' D R U' F R2 F2 D R2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 
11. 24.88 D2 B U2 L2 R2 B D2 F D2 U R2 B R' U' L U2 F L F' 
12. 26.92 L2 U' F' U D' B' U D' L' U' B2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U R2

I don't do averages very often, but this is definitely a personal best.


----------



## weatherman223 (Sep 16, 2016)

Shaky, Im gonna tag here, but i think you got my times wrong a couple of rounds ago. I did not participate in any of the 130 to 140 rounds. Sorry.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 16, 2016)

@weatherman223 - OK cool. Spreadsheet error for me then. Cheers.


----------



## weatherman223 (Sep 16, 2016)

round 151
race to sub 25
CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-15
avg of 12: 33.39

Time List:
1. 24.17 U F U D F B2 R2 L2 U' B' L2 R' D' B' L' U' R2 U' R U2 L U2 L' U F' 
2. (40.27) D' R' B' R' U D' F' U2 L U2 B U' F' D2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 F' U' F' L R' U2 
3. 28.99 D' B L U2 D R' B' U' L R U' R L U R2 D U R F B2 R L D L B 
4. 38.55 D2 R2 D2 R2 B U R F2 U' L2 F' L' F2 U L B2 U' D2 R' D2 L D B' L' R' 
5. 29.56 F D2 L2 B R' D L' F D F' L R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D L' U2 L2 R' B U B' 
6. 40.26 R' B' D2 U' R2 B R' D L B' D' B2 R F2 D U' B2 U' R2 L2 D B R' F2 R2 
7. 34.10 D2 U L U2 B2 L U' R2 L' U' L' U' L D2 F D F R2 U2 L' D F' L2 D2 U' 
8. (23.64) D2 F2 L U' L' R F' D' B L B L B2 L2 U R B2 R F' B U2 F L2 F2 U 
9. 35.97 L' U' L2 F2 R U2 B L' B2 U2 D' L F2 B' R U' F D2 F D' B D' U2 B2 L 
10. 34.96 B' L' U2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 F' U F L B F L U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U' R' U2 L2 U2 
11. 31.96 R2 B' F2 R2 U L2 R F' L U F2 L2 U B D2 U2 F B U D2 R' D' B2 F2 L2 
12. 35.41 L2 D2 L U2 B' R' D2 R' D2 F2 D F R2 D L' B' U2 B L' R2 D2 L2 R' B2 U'

NUUUUUU


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 16, 2016)

Round 151
Race to sub 30 using CFOP
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-16
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 9.72
worst: 14.55

mean of 3
current: 11.83 (σ = 2.47)
best: 10.48 (σ = 0.76)

avg of 5
current: 11.45 (σ = 1.08)
best: 10.85 (σ = 0.14)

avg of 12
current: 11.59 (σ = 0.98)
best: 11.59 (σ = 0.98)

Average: *11.59* (σ = 0.98)
Mean: 11.68

Time List:
1. 11.84 U F U D F B2 R2 L2 U' B' L2 R' D' B' L' U' R2 U' R U2 L U2 L' U F' 
2. 13.36 D' R' B' R' U D' F' U2 L U2 B U' F' D2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 F' U' F' L R' U2 
3. 12.66 D2 R2 D2 R2 B U R F2 U' L2 F' L' F2 U L B2 U' D2 R' D2 L D B' L' R' 
4. 11.19 F D2 L2 B R' D L' F D F' L R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D L' U2 L2 R' B U B' 
5. 10.92 R' B' D2 U' R2 B R' D L B' D' B2 R F2 D U' B2 U' R2 L2 D B R' F2 R2 
6. 10.69 D2 U L U2 B2 L U' R2 L' U' L' U' L D2 F D F R2 U2 L' D F' L2 D2 U' 
7. 10.94 D2 F2 L U' L' R F' D' B L B L B2 L2 U R B2 R F' B U2 F L2 F2 U 
8. 12.62 L' U' L2 F2 R U2 B L' B2 U2 D' L F2 B' R U' F D2 F D' B D' U2 B2 L 
9. 10.49 B' L' U2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 F' U F L B F L U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U' R' U2 L2 U2 
10. 11.23 R2 B' F2 R2 U L2 R F' L U F2 L2 U B D2 U2 F B U D2 R' D' B2 F2 L2 
11. (9.72) L2 D2 L U2 B' R' D2 R' D2 F2 D F R2 D L' B' U2 B L' R2 D2 L2 R' B2 U' 
12. (14.55) D' B L U2 D R' B' U' L R U' R L U R2 D U R F B2 R L D L B


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Sep 19, 2016)

Round: 151
Method: CFOP
Race to Sub: 30
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-18
*Ao12: 30.65 (2/3 -> 0/3)*

Time List:
1. (19.76) 
2. 25.60
3. 31.75
4. 28.38
5. 28.35
6. 29.76
7. 40.05
8. 28.39
9. 36.12 
10. 25.25
11. 32.79 
12. (DNF)

Noooo the DNF


----------



## Jason Green (Sep 19, 2016)

@GoldCubes29, been there on the 2/3 to 0/3. I may get to do it again in the race to sub 20 soon.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 19, 2016)

*Round 151*
Race to Sub-25
CFOP
Thunderclap

*Ao12: 25.97*

26.43, 23.65, (32.05,) 24.24, 23.46, 24.42, 30.45, (22.94,) 28.51, 24.51, 26.57, 27.47

Mostly been working on learning Hoya and other big-cube practice recently, plus BLD, so wasn't expecting much this week.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 19, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Fifty One*




Congratulations to JustinTimeCuber and Turn n' burn, who both graduate the Race to Sub-30 this week, both with CFOP. Thanks to everyone else for participating.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 20, 2016)

*Round 152 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday September 26th 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​
*Scrambles*
1. R2 B D2 L D F2 R F B U' L2 R2 D' L' D2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' B' R B2
2. D' F' B L2 D' F L' F2 U' R2 F' L' F L F' D2 F2 B U R2 D2 F B2 R' D2
3. F' U D L2 B' U B' L R B L2 R B2 U F' B' D2 B D' L' R F2 B D2 U
4. F2 L B2 L F' R' L U2 D B' U2 F2 D' U2 R' B R' U2 L2 U' D R' B R' B
5. R' B L U' R2 B F' D' U L' F B' L R' U L2 R2 U' R' L F' D' U' R2 B
6. F' D' L R' U2 L' D' F' L2 R2 D U' F D' B L2 F D2 F B U2 R' U2 F' R'
7. F' L2 U D' B' L' R' D2 L' B' R2 B2 U L B2 R2 D F2 B' U D F2 B2 U' D
8. B R2 D R' U R D U F U2 B' U2 R' D' U B2 F2 U D B U L' F B' U'
9. R2 L2 F' R F' R2 D R L' D2 R2 U' B D' F2 B2 L2 F' D2 U' L B' L2 D' U
10. F' B L D' L2 U2 B' D2 B D2 R B R2 B2 R2 F D2 F L B2 U2 R' B L D
11. F' U' F R2 U L' R2 B L' D2 R U B2 R L F L D2 U2 L' F D' U' B F2
12. U L F D' F L2 F2 B2 D' L U F' B' L' U B' D' F2 B2 L2 D L' D2 U2 L

Good luck!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 22, 2016)

*Round 152*
Race to Sub-25
CFOP
Thunderclap

*Ao12: 24.31*
(20.87,) 21.99, (28.31,) 25.48, 26.80, 24.50, 25.79, 24.15, 24.13, 25.24, 23.48, 21.50

First success in 4 weeks.


----------



## Mappo (Sep 25, 2016)

*Round 152*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Stickerless
*Ao12 35.75*

35.24 (28.43) 29.68 45.92 32.70 35.65 36.16 (49.51) 28.91 30.88 37.54 44.81


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 26, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Fifty Two*



No graduates this week. Thanks to everyone else for participating.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 26, 2016)

*Round 153 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday October 3rd 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​
*Scrambles*
1. F2 D' R B2 D' L' U D2 F2 B2 L' B F L2 U' B' D B2 R2 D B R' B2 L' D2
2. U R2 F2 D F2 B R U' R' B2 L B F2 L' U2 L2 R U' F L' R F L2 B U
3. L' D' B' L F' U D' R2 L2 D' B2 D' L' F' U' B U2 F B2 L R U' B' R' D
4. R U' B' D2 L' D' U B2 F' U D' L2 R B' R F2 R2 U F' R F' L2 R' B' F'
5. L D' B2 R2 U' D L R' U D R2 D' B L2 U F D R' F' U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 R
6. L R' F D2 F D' U L D2 L' D B' L F2 L' D' F2 B R' L U B2 U D2 L2
7. F2 U' R L' D2 B2 D B' L' R D B' F' U' B F D2 R D2 U' F' U' L2 D' U
8. U2 F2 R B2 F' D' L2 B' R' U L' U2 B2 U2 L' U' D' B2 D L' U2 F' D2 L F
9. L' B' L' D2 R U' F2 U' D' L2 U2 F D B' U D2 F' D F2 L F2 D U F' U
10. B' D L' B2 R2 U2 D2 F U L U F2 D' L2 B U L' D R2 B2 L' D F' U2 L2
11. D F' L' U' F B2 L' B' U B' F2 U' F2 R L2 B' F D R2 F B2 U F B2 D'
12. F2 U' L2 R' U' L2 R F' B U' F R B' R' U2 R' B D' B2 U' R U' D2 F' R

Good luck!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 27, 2016)

oooooooo I graduated lolziez
Race to sub 25 using CFOP on a GG YueXiao, Round 153

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-26
avg of 12: 11.68

Time List:
1. 12.46 F2 D' R B2 D' L' U D2 F2 B2 L' B F L2 U' B' D B2 R2 D B R' B2 L' D2
2. 10.30 U R2 F2 D F2 B R U' R' B2 L B F2 L' U2 L2 R U' F L' R F L2 B U
3. (10.05) L' D' B' L F' U D' R2 L2 D' B2 D' L' F' U' B U2 F B2 L R U' B' R' D
4. (14.35) R U' B' D2 L' D' U B2 F' U D' L2 R B' R F2 R2 U F' R F' L2 R' B' F'
5. 11.81 L D' B2 R2 U' D L R' U D R2 D' B L2 U F D R' F' U2 L2 R2 B2 F2 R
6. 12.07 L R' F D2 F D' U L D2 L' D B' L F2 L' D' F2 B R' L U B2 U D2 L2
7. 11.82 F2 U' R L' D2 B2 D B' L' R D B' F' U' B F D2 R D2 U' F' U' L2 D' U
8. 10.59 U2 F2 R B2 F' D' L2 B' R' U L' U2 B2 U2 L' U' D' B2 D L' U2 F' D2 L F
9. 11.80 L' B' L' D2 R U' F2 U' D' L2 U2 F D B' U D2 F' D F2 L F2 D U F' U
10. 10.42 B' D L' B2 R2 U2 D2 F U L U F2 D' L2 B U L' D R2 B2 L' D F' U2 L2
11. 11.64 D F' L' U' F B2 L' B' U B' F2 U' F2 R L2 B' F D R2 F B2 U F B2 D'
12. 13.93 F2 U' L2 R' U' L2 R F' B U' F R B' R' U2 R' B D' B2 U' R U' D2 F' R

//bad


----------



## Mappo (Oct 2, 2016)

*Round 153*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Stickerless
*Ao12 33.79*

(25.50) (45.57) 27.25 32.66 33.46 36.53 34.06 34.15 33.21 35.30 36.34 34.92


----------



## Nimish Kashyap (Oct 2, 2016)

*Round 153*
Race to sub :25 
Method: CFOP, 2 look Oll, Full PLL
Cube: RS Negi Speed Cube
Ao12 24.768

20.134 25.491 22.791 20.520 23.299 28.232 29.575 19.802 26.328 20.652 31.310 29.082


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 2, 2016)

Nimish Kashyap said:


> Race to sub :25 and 30



Hi Nimish - please pick one or the other. Thanks.


----------



## Nimish Kashyap (Oct 3, 2016)

Shaky, Done!!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks Nimish.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 3, 2016)

*Round 153*
Race to Sub-25
CFOP
Thunderclap

*Ao12: 24.77*
22.69, 25.44, 22.72, 25.49, 24.60, 25.43, (21.50,) (27.16,) 26.95, 25.71, 24.69, 24.01

First time I've had a success two weeks running. Hopefully I won't mess it up next week...


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 3, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Fifty Three*



No graduates this week. Thanks to everyone else for participating.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 3, 2016)

*Round 154 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday October 10th 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​
*Scrambles*
1. U' L' D2 L2 D2 R' D2 R F' B R2 L U2 F R2 D' F D R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D
2. U L' B2 R' L U2 B' L2 U2 F L' D' F2 B2 R' U2 B2 F U L2 R' F' D R2 U
3. U' R2 D' L U2 L2 U2 F D2 F2 U' R2 B' U2 F' D2 L' B2 L' R F U' F D R
4. D2 U' B L' D' B2 R' U B' U F2 U' D F2 U D' R' D R2 B R B2 L' R' U'
5. D2 F' R' B' F' L' R F' R B' D2 U L F B' R' B2 L' F2 R' U F2 D F2 B
6. U L F' U' D L2 B' F' D' B D2 L2 U2 R D' F B2 L' F2 D' F' R' B' L2 F'
7. R' D2 R B' L' R U2 B2 U F' D L2 R B2 R L' D2 B' D2 L B R2 F' R F'
8. L' D2 L2 D' L F' R U' L2 R U2 L2 R' U' B U' D B2 L B' L2 F2 U F' B2
9. U' L' B' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F L' R2 F B R' F' D2 F U L2 R' D' L' R2 B' U'
10. B2 R F L' F L' U' B' F U L B L' B U R2 L' D F' R U F2 R2 U' D'
11. U2 R' F L' B2 R2 D' L2 R' B' R2 U2 D2 R' D' R F B2 L2 D L U' F R' U
12. D' B F' D' B D F' L2 F U' F' B' L' F L' R' B2 D2 B' D' F U' D R B2

Good luck!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 4, 2016)

Race to sub 25
CFOP
Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-3
avg of 12: 12.40

Time List:
1. 12.30 U' L' D2 L2 D2 R' D2 R F' B R2 L U2 F R2 D' F D R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D 
2. 13.17 U L' B2 R' L U2 B' L2 U2 F L' D' F2 B2 R' U2 B2 F U L2 R' F' D R2 U 
3. (9.86) U' R2 D' L U2 L2 U2 F D2 F2 U' R2 B' U2 F' D2 L' B2 L' R F U' F D R 
4. 12.57 D2 U' B L' D' B2 R' U B' U F2 U' D F2 U D' R' D R2 B R B2 L' R' U' 
5. 10.66 D2 F' R' B' F' L' R F' R B' D2 U L F B' R' B2 L' F2 R' U F2 D F2 B 
6. 14.32 U L F' U' D L2 B' F' D' B D2 L2 U2 R D' F B2 L' F2 D' F' R' B' L2 F' 
7. 12.75 R' D2 R B' L' R U2 B2 U F' D L2 R B2 R L' D2 B' D2 L B R2 F' R F' 
8. 11.92 L' D2 L2 D' L F' R U' L2 R U2 L2 R' U' B U' D B2 L B' L2 F2 U F' B2 
9. 12.89 U' L' B' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F L' R2 F B R' F' D2 F U L2 R' D' L' R2 B' U' 
10. (14.49) B2 R F L' F L' U' B' F U L B L' B U R2 L' D F' R U F2 R2 U' D' 
11. 12.22 U2 R' F L' B2 R2 D' L2 R' B' R2 U2 D2 R' D' R F B2 L2 D L U' F R' U 
12. 11.20 D' B F' D' B D F' L2 F U' F' B' L' F L' R' B2 D2 B' D' F U' D R B2

//fmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlfmlllllllllllll


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 6, 2016)

*Round 154*
Race to Sub-25
CFOP
Thunderclap

*Ao12: 24.97*
23.34, 25.16, 24.57, (29.75,) 24.44, 23.47, 24.85, 24.36, 28.54, (21.42,) 23.96, 26.99

Finally made it to 3 in a row by the skin of my teeth after 16 weeks of this.  Determination paid off. Phew!


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Oct 8, 2016)

Round 154

1. U' L' D2 L2 D2 R' D2 R F' B R2 L U2 F R2 D' F D R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D 25.20 
2. U L' B2 R' L U2 B' L2 U2 F L' D' F2 B2 R' U2 B2 F U L2 R' F' D R2 U 26.32 
3. U' R2 D' L U2 L2 U2 F D2 F2 U' R2 B' U2 F' D2 L' B2 L' R F U' F D R DNF
4. D2 U' B L' D' B2 R' U B' U F2 U' D F2 U D' R' D R2 B R B2 L' R' U' 25.81 
5. D2 F' R' B' F' L' R F' R B' D2 U L F B' R' B2 L' F2 R' U F2 D F2 B 25.46
6. U L F' U' D L2 B' F' D' B D2 L2 U2 R D' F B2 L' F2 D' F' R' B' L2 F' 20.33
7. R' D2 R B' L' R U2 B2 U F' D L2 R B2 R L' D2 B' D2 L B R2 F' R F' 23.67
8. L' D2 L2 D' L F' R U' L2 R U2 L2 R' U' B U' D B2 L B' L2 F2 U F' B2 25.39
9. U' L' B' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F L' R2 F B R' F' D2 F U L2 R' D' L' R2 B' U' 30.01
10. B2 R F L' F L' U' B' F U L B L' B U R2 L' D F' R U F2 R2 U' D' 23.10
11. U2 R' F L' B2 R2 D' L2 R' B' R2 U2 D2 R' D' R F B2 L2 D L U' F R' U 26.86
12. D' B F' D' B D F' L2 F U' F' B' L' F L' R' B2 D2 B' D' F U' D R B2 24.61

25.64 average


----------



## Mappo (Oct 9, 2016)

*Round 154*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Stickerless
*Ao12 35.00*

31.54 (1:20.77) 34.92 31.69 46.40 (28.64) 33.27 29.40 35.48 36.32 39.70 31.27


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 11, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Fifty Four*




Shaky Hands graduates this week with CFOP. Thanks to everyone else for participating.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 11, 2016)

*Round 155 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday October 17th 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​
*Scrambles*
1. D' B' R2 F U2 R L' D' L2 F R2 D' B' L2 R' U2 D2 B2 D' L' R' D2 U2 B' D
2. R2 B' L R U2 L B2 F U' F' D L' U' B2 U2 L U2 L D2 B' R' U R2 U F'
3. B' L' R2 B R2 U' F U2 L2 D2 L U' D' L2 B' F' L' D L U R' L' F' D B'
4. L F2 U2 L' R B L' F2 L U R' L F B L' F D2 F L' U' F2 D L' R2 F'
5. U2 D' B2 D' L' D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R D2 U R L2 B R U' D2 L2 D' F D2 R2
6. L F2 U2 B' U L B R' F' U' F2 U2 B' D' U2 B2 F' R2 U2 R2 U L' D' F2 U'
7. L' F' U' L' R B F2 D2 U B2 D2 B U D L' R2 U F D2 R D2 F D' F' L2
8. R' L U2 D2 B R' F2 B2 D B' D' L' B2 F' L D2 F' R' F U L B2 F D' B
9. R' B2 R' B2 F2 L2 B D2 L' F' B2 D2 R B2 D R U2 F2 R B' F2 R U F D'
10. R' D2 B F R L U' F D' R F' D2 F' B2 L2 F' R' D' U2 L2 R F B D' R
11. F2 R L2 U D' R2 D2 B' R' U2 B' U2 D B' R' D' L F2 R' B R' B2 U' L B
12. F2 D' B2 F' D' L2 B U R' D B D L' R' D' L D2 B' U' B U' L2 D' L2 F'

Good luck!


----------



## Nimish Kashyap (Oct 13, 2016)

*ROUND 155*
Race to sub 25
CFOP
RS Negi Speed Cube

Ao12: 20.653

21.924 26.637 22.918 23.254 18.632 25.632 20.850 22.641 24.238 26.254 19.997 26.492
(My PB)


----------



## Mappo (Oct 16, 2016)

*Round 155*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Stickerless
*Ao12 32.43*

36.16 (24.86) 31.02 34.51 (1:07.87) 29.75 33.78 30.23 31.66 29.41 30.93 36.82


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 18, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Fifty Five*



No graduates this week. Thanks to everyone for participating.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 18, 2016)

*Round 156 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday October 24th 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​
*Scrambles*
1. B2 L' R' U2 D R B2 D L B' F2 L F2 R2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 U B2 F L' U' L'
2. B2 L D L2 B F2 L' R B2 R2 B R' D' R2 U' R2 L' B U' D2 F2 D L2 F' R
3. R' B R2 D U' B2 L B2 L2 D' L2 F R2 D' L B' L R' U' D' R' B R F' D
4. B R' F2 U D2 R L D' L U2 D' F D2 L2 R2 F' R U L' D B' F' U' F B
5. U' L2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L2 R' D B L U2 F2 U B' L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B U2 F
6. D' U2 L2 F U2 D2 F2 B' D U R B D' F2 U L2 U2 D' F2 D2 B F R2 F2 U
7. R F2 B2 U' F2 R U' F' D' R B2 D F2 L' F U' D L B D F' L' R' U R2
8. L2 U F2 L' B R' L2 B D B' R2 U L' R2 B2 L' F2 B L' F U' F R2 L' D'
9. R' U R2 L2 B2 F L' B2 D' B2 D' L B' U L' D' R' B2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U F
10. L2 R' U2 F' D' F' R2 U' B F2 D2 F2 D U2 B D L' B' U' B' L B R2 L2 F'
11. L' D2 R' U D' L2 F2 L U2 B2 F' U' F' L2 B' L' F2 L D' R U2 R L' U2 R'
12. U2 F' B R' B U2 D R' U L B' R F B2 R B D R2 D' L' F2 B2 L' F2 R

Good luck!


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Oct 22, 2016)

Round 156
Race to sub-25

1. B2 L' R' U2 D R B2 D L B' F2 L F2 R2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 U B2 F L' U' L' 25.92
2. B2 L D L2 B F2 L' R B2 R2 B R' D' R2 U' R2 L' B U' D2 F2 D L2 F' R 25.55
3. R' B R2 D U' B2 L B2 L2 D' L2 F R2 D' L B' L R' U' D' R' B R F' D 22.39
4. B R' F2 U D2 R L D' L U2 D' F D2 L2 R2 F' R U L' D B' F' U' F B 26.04
5. U' L2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L2 R' D B L U2 F2 U B' L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B U2 F 28.56
6. D' U2 L2 F U2 D2 F2 B' D U R B D' F2 U L2 U2 D' F2 D2 B F R2 F2 U 27.06
7. R F2 B2 U' F2 R U' F' D' R B2 D F2 L' F U' D L B D F' L' R' U R2 24.18
8. L2 U F2 L' B R' L2 B D B' R2 U L' R2 B2 L' F2 B L' F U' F R2 L' D' 20.17
9. R' U R2 L2 B2 F L' B2 D' B2 D' L B' U L' D' R' B2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U F 24.88
10. L2 R' U2 F' D' F' R2 U' B F2 D2 F2 D U2 B D L' B' U' B' L B R2 L2 F' 27.00
11. L' D2 R' U D' L2 F2 L U2 B2 F' U' F' L2 B' L' F2 L D' R U2 R L' U2 R' 31.80+
12. U2 F' B R' B U2 D R' U L B' R F B2 R B D R2 D' L' F2 B2 L' F2 R 26.32

Average: 25.79


----------



## Mappo (Oct 24, 2016)

*Round 156*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Stickerless
*Ao12 36.25*

(1:02.55) 36.61 (27.69) 28.83 47.79 41.58 29.55 28.61 33.56 28.44 47.49 40.05

 messed up so many OLL and PLL algs and had to rebuild F2L.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 25, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Fifty Six*



No graduates this week. Thanks to everyone for participating.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 25, 2016)

*Round 157 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday November 1st 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​
*Scrambles*
1. B' F2 L2 F L' F2 U' R B D' B' F L U D F B' R' L2 U B' L B' L2 R2
2. F' U L' D2 R' F' U2 L2 B' R' L2 B2 F U2 D' F' B' U' L' B D2 U B2 R2 U'
3. L2 U2 L' D2 L R' F2 D2 L2 D B D' U' B F' R U' F' R B' D2 U' R2 L B
4. R' D2 B2 L2 B' U R2 B2 R2 U R2 L' B' F' R L B D' B L2 B R2 F R F'
5. B2 U' D B L' U' R U2 L F' U2 D' L' U' F2 U2 R B' F' R2 D2 B' F D' L
6. F2 U B R2 D' R D' L B' U L2 D2 U2 L B U' B' U D L' R2 D2 B' D L'
7. D L F' L F' D2 B' U' F2 U' B2 L B2 F2 L F' B2 R L2 B F D' F2 D B'
8. D' R B2 R' F' D2 L F' B2 R' U L2 B R U R U L D2 F' R' U' L2 U' F
9. D' B' L' R' B2 U2 B L2 F' R D2 R F U2 R B2 F' L U R' U B F' U' L
10. F U' B' R' U R2 L' F2 R2 U F' R F B L2 R B2 F U' L' R2 B2 U2 R' F
11. L2 R2 B' D2 L2 F L' U' B2 D2 U2 B' U' D2 R D' R' D2 L' R2 U' L' B2 U' L
12. F2 B R U' F D2 R L' F2 D' U' R2 F2 U R2 L2 D' B' R U2 B2 F R D2 B2

Good luck!


----------



## Mappo (Oct 30, 2016)

*Round 157*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Stickerless
*Ao12 33.05*

32.62 33.98 35.36 30.43 30.9 37.89 30.04 (48.56) (28.50) 35.12 30.88 33.27


----------



## Oatch (Oct 30, 2016)

*Round 157*
Race to Sub 25
Method: Roux
Average of 12:* 25.39
*
25.22, (31.38), 24.12, 25.52, (21.42), 28.56, 27.50, 25.01, 28.12, 24.58, 23.64, 21.60

Cubing hiatus and a new method. Time to get back up to speed.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 1, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Fifty Seven*



No graduates this week. Thanks to everyone for participating.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 1, 2016)

*Round 158 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday November 7th 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​
*Scrambles*
1. F' B' D2 U' L' F U2 F' L R F' D2 U L2 F' U2 B' L F2 D B' L2 R2 F U
2. R' L' F2 D U2 B2 F L' R2 F R2 D' L R2 U2 R2 L F' U' R2 U L' U2 B2 U2
3. B2 R D B L' U B' D2 L2 D B' L D B2 D L' B2 U2 F L2 U' L D2 U2 L
4. D' R2 U' F' L' B2 D' L2 U2 F D' U F D2 R2 L F L2 U' B U2 B U' B L
5. R D2 F2 U' D2 L2 R B L2 B' R' D L2 F2 U F U2 F U' L2 R' B' F2 L D2
6. L U2 B2 F2 R F L2 R2 B' D U' R' L2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 R' L2 B2 L U' B L
7. U' F2 U L2 B2 U' D' L U F2 B U L' B' U2 L' F' U' R2 U' B' F U2 R U'
8. D' L' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 R' U D2 R2 B2 R' U' L' R2 F' B U' F' L B2 F2 R' U'
9. L F' D' L2 F2 B U B' R B L B L2 B2 R2 F D2 F' D' R2 U B' L D' U
10. D2 B D R' F2 L2 D B2 R L' B F2 L' B2 F' R2 D2 B' R' U R D' U2 R U2
11. B' L' D' B L' D L2 R2 D2 B2 R' F' B2 U R' U R2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 B D F'
12. L B2 F' D' U B2 F' U L B L' R D2 R F' B2 L D F L' B' F' L' R2 B2

Good luck!


----------



## Oatch (Nov 5, 2016)

*Round 158*
Race to Sub-25
Method: Roux
Average of 12: *24.14*

21.96, 27.38, 28.48, 25.78, 21.48, 22.81, 23.09, 27.61, (20.32), 21.54, (30.63), 21.21


----------



## Mappo (Nov 7, 2016)

*Round 158*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Stickerless
*Ao12 28.80*

34.18 27.36 32.27 31.17 25.76 (36.48) 25.20 32.56 24.50 (24.37) 26.62

Likely one of my top 10 Ao12's (PB 28.28)


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 7, 2016)

*Round 158*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and mostly full PLL some 2-look, white cross
Cube: YJ Yulong (I'm getting my Moyu Aolong V2 in one week )

*Ao12 30.44*
34.512, 29.887, 25.955, 30.217, 29.329, 29.940, (36.896), 28.862, 29.522, 33.190, 33.073, (24.966)


----------



## Zachary Palan (Nov 7, 2016)

Round 158
Race to sub-30(which would be a new p.b.) with CFOP 3x3 (my first round of this)
cube:QiYi MoFangGe stickerless 3x3; if more than 12, redoing with a cyclone boys stickerless 3x3
(I will update after each solve)
Ao12: 41.3729
1: 44.722
2: 48.325
3: (49.846)
4: 34.569
5: 36.672
6: 37.916
7: 37.115
8: 36.258
9: 49.307(failed to stop the timer 5 times DX)
10: (31.299)(new pb!)
11: 42.870
12: 45.975
(I realize my times are inconsistant. my look ahead isn't good usually, but sometimes I will get a solve I can track. also, I am a few algs short of full oll so yeah. anyway, happy about my pb, and now to average it.)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 8, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Fifty Eight*



No graduates this week. Thanks to everyone for participating.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 8, 2016)

*Round 159 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday November 14th 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​
*Scrambles*
1. L2 U2 F L2 D' B F' D' B' D U L U2 F2 R B2 F D R D2 L U2 F' U2 R'
2. D B2 R' U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F U B U F2 B U' R' F2 R B' L F L' F2 U' D2
3. F' R L' U L2 R' D2 U' B' F2 L' B D' L' F2 L2 B' R' U R U' R' B R F
4. R' F D2 R L D B2 L2 U R' L F B2 U' F2 L2 F U' B2 U2 F' U2 F2 B2 R'
5. B2 U R D2 F' B' U' R' F2 L' F R L2 D R2 D2 L U R2 L' D F U B L2
6. U F' D B' D2 F2 L U' D' R B' R U2 R' B R2 B' R2 B2 R2 B D2 B U2 L2
7. F U R L2 D L2 U2 D B R' D' B2 F2 L' F B L' D' F' L B F D2 U L'
8. L' U F B' L2 F2 D2 L' F' B2 L' B' R2 B R' L' F U' B U2 D L2 B2 F2 D'
9. B D R' U F' U F L2 U2 F' L2 R' U2 B D U B' U F' U D' L2 B2 D' F
10. L2 B' U2 D' R F' D B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L' F' B' U2 B' U R2 F' U2 D B2 F2 L
11. R U' R' B' L R F D L F' D U2 F' R B2 F' L2 F B D2 R2 F' D' U' R
12. F' R' D2 U2 L2 B' L F2 U F B2 U2 F D2 R D' U2 R B U' R L B2 D L

Good luck!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 9, 2016)

*Round 159*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and mostly full PLL some 2-look, white cross
Cube: YJ Yulong (I'm getting my Moyu Aolong V2 in one week )

*Ao12: 29.430*
(35.098), 27.456, 29.663, 30.900, 27.020, 29.418, (27.017), 32.253, 28.933, 27.557, 29.879, 31.223 

Almost my PB  My pb is 28.91


----------



## muchacho (Nov 9, 2016)

*Round 159*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Weilong v2

Average: 40.48

36.43, 36.60, 40.05, (32.97), 44.90, 41.01, 40.37, 40.56, 40.23, 45.66, 39.00, (56.04)

I'm crazy, this may take me one year or more.


----------



## Zachary Palan (Nov 9, 2016)

Round 159
Race to sub-30
CFOP (partially full oll)
QiYi MoFangGe
Average: 43.4226
42.558, 38.497, 48.742, 42.728, 45.434, (35.798), 41.319, 42.048, 42.884, (52.543), 42.164, 47.852 = 43.4226
I had cold hands ;-;


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 9, 2016)

Round 159
Race to sub-30
CFOP 3x3 on 4x4
Moyu Weisu

Average: 34.14



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-9
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 29.18
worst: 38.72

mean of 3
current: 34.30 (σ = 4.81)
best: 32.93 (σ = 2.39)

avg of 5
current: 34.31 (σ = 2.88)
best: 33.07 (σ = 2.17)

avg of 12
current: 34.14 (σ = 2.68)
best: 34.14 (σ = 2.68)

Average: 34.14 (σ = 2.68)
Mean: 34.11

Time List:
1. 30.89 L2 U2 F L2 D' B F' D' B' D U L U2 F2 R B2 F D R D2 L U2 F' U2 R' 
2. 38.04 D B2 R' U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F U B U F2 B U' R' F2 R B' L F L' F2 U' D2 
3. 33.08 F' R L' U L2 R' D2 U' B' F2 L' B D' L' F2 L2 B' R' U R U' R' B R F 
4. 35.23 R' F D2 R L D B2 L2 U R' L F B2 U' F2 L2 F U' B2 U2 F' U2 F2 B2 R' 
5. 30.45 B2 U R D2 F' B' U' R' F2 L' F R L2 D R2 D2 L U R2 L' D F U B L2 
6. 36.66 U F' D B' D2 F2 L U' D' R B' R U2 R' B R2 B' R2 B2 R2 B D2 B U2 L2 
7. 34.05 F U R L2 D L2 U2 D B R' D' B2 F2 L' F B L' D' F' L B F D2 U L' 
8. 36.80 L' U F B' L2 F2 D2 L' F' B2 L' B' R2 B R' L' F U' B U2 D L2 B2 F2 D' 
9. 31.15 B D R' U F' U F L2 U2 F' L2 R' U2 B D U B' U F' U D' L2 B2 D' F 
10. 34.98 L2 B' U2 D' R F' D B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L' F' B' U2 B' U R2 F' U2 D B2 F2 L 
11. 38.72 R U' R' B' L R F D L F' D U2 F' R B2 F' L2 F B D2 R2 F' D' U' R 
12. 29.18 F' R' D2 U2 L2 B' L F2 U F B2 U2 F D2 R D' U2 R B U' R L B2 D L


----------



## megagoune (Nov 11, 2016)

*Round 159*
Race to sub-25
Method: CFOP (cross on left)
Cube: Valk

Average: 24.34

23.33, 23.33, 26.96, 25.51, 25.23, 29.67, 21.09, 21.16, 26.97, 22.63, 24.08, 24.18

Some erratic solves. I can't believe I got nervous doing the average. I wonder how nervous I would get in a competition.


----------



## Jason Green (Nov 12, 2016)

megagoune said:


> *Round 159*
> Race to sub-25
> Method: CFOP (cross on left)
> Cube: Valk
> ...


I get about as nervous doing some of these races as I do at comps. It can be bad sometimes.


----------



## Mappo (Nov 14, 2016)

*Round 159*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Stickerless
*Ao12 30.06*

27.54 (48.42) 24.49 35.01 30.11 35.25 36.06 30.26 27.06 25.70 (20.97) 29.07

So close.... fumbled a few, couldn't get the cube to turn.


----------



## odouhaha (Nov 14, 2016)

*Round 159*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL/PLL
Cube: Aolong V2
*Ao12* *38,36*

1. 36,49
2. 41,76
3. (35,74)
4. 36,90
5. 37,29
6. 40,56
7. 39,22
8. 41,46
9. 33,56
10. (44,59)
11. 39,33
12. 37,04


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 15, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Fifty Nine*




No graduates this week. Thanks to everyone for participating. Great to see so many new participants here. @pipkiksass I might join you on the 3x3 on 4x4 idea.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 15, 2016)

*Round 160 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday November 21st 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. B2 D' R F' L2 B' F R' D' U2 F' U2 F' B' U' L F2 L' F' R D' U R B D
2. U L' R' B2 U' B F R U F R F' L2 R F2 R F' L R' B' R L B' R' F2
3. U2 F' L2 R2 B' U' L U2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 R B' U R F2 D2 B' R2 F' U' D L2
4. D L2 D F R' D R D' U B R' F' L2 B' R' B' F2 L2 U' R' U2 B D' R2 D
5. B2 R' B' U R2 U' F U B2 F2 D' F L2 F U2 B' R2 B F L F' U2 R2 B' D2
6. D' U2 L2 D2 L B' U2 F' R2 L D' L' D2 U2 F' L2 R2 B D U B2 D2 L B' R
7. L2 F2 L' B F2 U B F' D' F' R U' D2 F2 L2 U' F' L' D' B2 F' U2 D R L
8. D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R U' D' R L2 B' D2 F' B' L2 U' B' U2 D' L F L F' D U2
9. B' U2 F R D U' F L D B2 L D U' L D B D F2 B' L2 U F R F2 R'
10. F' R B2 R' U' F R' D' U L2 B' R D2 U2 F' U B2 D2 U F L B' F' L D
11. U D2 B' L2 F2 L' F' R2 F' B U2 B2 L' F U2 L' R2 U2 R D U' R F2 B' U2
12. R2 U' B2 U L' B L' U2 F' D F2 U' D2 R L' F2 U2 R F' D' R2 D' U2 F' D

Good luck!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 15, 2016)

*Round 160*
Race to Sub-30
CFOP *on 4x4*
Cyclone Boyz G4
*Ao12: 31.42*

31.94, 33.45, 36.50, 35.71, 27.66, (39.45,) 25.78, (22.88,) 33.47, 31.02, 30.24, 28.42


----------



## megagoune (Nov 16, 2016)

*Round 160*
Race to Sub-25
CFOP
Valk 3
*Ao12: 24.19*

20.33, 24.01, 24.86, 31.20, 24.38, 24.30, (20.04), 22.40, 22.48, (33.34), 26.02, 21.88

Only a little faster than last week, but it was easier to stay calm with no time above my target average most of the time. Although when I got that second sup 30 I felt stress going up.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 16, 2016)

Round 160

Race to sub 30
CFOP 3x3 on 4x4
Yuxin Blue
*Average: 26.96*

@Shaky Hands, not my idea - when I used to compete in this thread 3+ years ago, I remember others doing it, and being depressed that they were faster than me on a 4x4! It's useful, IMHO, but a bit deceptive as it doesn't allow for parities...

All credit to the cube - 34.14 last week on my old Weisu, almost a 9 second drop this week! Barring a couple of lock ups, could've been sub-25. I struggle recognising OLLs on 4x4, which hopefully will come with practice. 



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-16
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 22.80
worst: 32.70

mean of 3
current: 27.55 (σ = 4.49)
best: 24.85 (σ = 2.03)

avg of 5
current: 27.55 (σ = 4.49)
best: 25.27 (σ = 1.75)

avg of 12
current: 26.96 (σ = 3.05)
best: 26.96 (σ = 3.05)

Average: 26.96 (σ = 3.05)
Mean: 26.59

Time List:
1. 29.15 B2 D' R F' L2 B' F R' D' U2 F' U2 F' B' U' L F2 L' F' R D' U R B D 
2. 23.77 U L' R' B2 U' B F R U F R F' L2 R F2 R F' L R' B' R L B' R' F2 
3. 23.59 U2 F' L2 R2 B' U' L U2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 R B' U R F2 D2 B' R2 F' U' D L2 
4. 27.20 D L2 D F R' D R D' U B R' F' L2 B' R' B' F2 L2 U' R' U2 B D' R2 D 
5. 30.03 B2 R' B' U R2 U' F U B2 F2 D' F L2 F U2 B' R2 B F L F' U2 R2 B' D2 
6. 24.84 D' U2 L2 D2 L B' U2 F' R2 L D' L' D2 U2 F' L2 R2 B D U B2 D2 L B' R 
7. 28.37 L2 F2 L' B F2 U B F' D' F' R U' D2 F2 L2 U' F' L' D' B2 F' U2 D R L 
8. 22.80 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R U' D' R L2 B' D2 F' B' L2 U' B' U2 D' L F L F' D U2 
9. DNF(31.96) B' U2 F R D U' F L D B2 L D U' L D B D F2 B' L2 U F R F2 R' 
10. 32.70 F' R B2 R' U' F R' D' U L2 B' R D2 U2 F' U B2 D2 U F L B' F' L D 
11. 25.50 U D2 B' L2 F2 L' F' R2 F' B U2 B2 L' F U2 L' R2 U2 R D U' R F2 B' U2 
12. 24.43 R2 U' B2 U L' B L' U2 F' D F2 U' D2 R L' F2 U2 R F' D' R2 D' U2 F' D


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 17, 2016)

Didn't gone well  

*Round 160*
Race to Sub-30
CFOP
Yulong
*Ao12: 31.262*

1. 32.877 
2. (35.888) 
3. 31.725 
4. 28.933 
5. 28.619 
6. (27.076) 
7. 34.957 
8. 29.840 
9. 30.919 
10. 33.956 ' 
11. 29.500 
12. 31.291


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 18, 2016)

*Round 160*
Race to Sub-25
Cubicle Thunderclap
CFOP
Mo12: 26.659
*Ao12:* 26.564

1. 29.857
2. 28.097
3. (33.763)
4. 30.747
5. 25.363
6. 29.780
7. 22.613
8. (20.498)
9. 21.265
10. 28.329
11. 26.750
12. 22.847

I was a little nervous at first


----------



## odouhaha (Nov 18, 2016)

*Round 160*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL/PLL
Cube: Valk3
_Previous Ao12 38,36_
_*Ao12 39.79*

1. 43.64
2. 40.10
3. 35.39
4. 38.08
5. 39.52
6. 39.82
7. 43.93
8. 43.24
9. 37.33
10. 35.38
11. 40.13
12. 40.92_


----------



## muchacho (Nov 20, 2016)

*Round 160*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap v1

Average: 46.01

(1:22.32), 38.91, 42.28, 1:12.81, 58.37, 44.12, (31.87), 38.57, 48.62, 37.87, 35.41, 43.18

I forgot to use the Weilong, I prefer that one for OH.


----------



## Mappo (Nov 21, 2016)

*Round 160*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Stickerless
*Ao12 29.44*

31.65 25.92 31.69 (22.66) 25.82 27.27 32.37 31.64 (34.68) 33.46 30.53 24.02

 just got there, needed sub 30 last solve... got a new single PB 17.53 during warm up solves... seem to be reducing my errors so Ao1000 times have started dropping again too. Hopefully good sign I can maintain sub 30 Ao12's soon.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 22, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Sixty*



No graduates this week. Thanks to everyone for participating.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 22, 2016)

*Round 161 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday November 28th 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. D L2 R U B' F' U' F L F L2 B2 U' F D' F L B2 L B R' B F D' B
2. R U L2 U2 F D' B2 D' L2 U B2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 F' U' R' F U B2 D' R U2
3. L B2 R' L' U2 F U F2 R2 U' D R B' L B' D L' D F' R B2 U' B' L D'
4. B' D R U2 B F2 R B' R U L' D' U' R2 U F2 D2 F' B D U2 R2 D' U' R2
5. F2 B U' D2 L' U' L D L' F2 R F D R2 B' D L B L2 B2 U F' D B2 R'
6. B2 L2 B2 R B2 U' L B2 F2 D2 R' B' L D' L2 F L D2 L2 R' B2 F2 U2 R2 L'
7. L' D B R D2 U2 L2 U' D L2 B' F' R2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 F2 L' D' R2 L' D' U2
8. U2 D2 F' U' F2 R' F2 B' R2 L F' L' R2 F' R' U' B2 R2 U2 B' U L U2 D' R'
9. U2 B' R L2 B2 U' F' D' U' L2 F R L2 U' F R B2 D U2 L' R U R2 B R'
10. F B' L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U D' B2 L' U R D' F2 B' D2 U F D2 R' L' D2 U' L2
11. L2 D B2 L D' F R2 D L' B' L D L2 D F2 U' R2 F R' U2 D2 L2 F B2 L'
12. L B R' L2 B D' B' U F' B' L' R2 F2 D2 U' F' D' B R D2 B2 D' B2 R2 L

Good luck!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 23, 2016)

*Round 161*
Race to Sub-30
CFOP *on 4x4*
G4
*Ao12: 28.85*

25.86, (21.86,) 25.87, 26.97, (40.90,) 30.52, 24.59, 33.60, 28.54, 33.11, 25.22, 34.14


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 23, 2016)

*Round 161*
Race to Sub-25
Gans 356
CFOP
Mo12: 25.081
*Ao12:* 24.908

1. 22.580
2. 21.449
3. 25.063
4. 24.308
5. 28.747
6. (33.429)
7. 32.364
8. 21.930
9. 28.047
10. 19.596
11. (18.462)
12. 25.001

Without the counting sup-30 this would be overall PB ao12, and the 18 was .399 off overall single PB. Also overall ao5.

Just barely sub-25


----------



## megagoune (Nov 23, 2016)

*Round 161*
Race to Sub-25
CFOP
The Valk 3
*Ao12: 27.45*

(40.08), 21.40, 31.14, 28.87, 31.48, 23.82, 21.96, 21.32, 37.40, 23.25, 24.69, 30.43

Not so good this week. Could not look ahead and did multiple wrong OLL or PLL


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 23, 2016)

Round 161 
Race to sub-30 
CFOP on 4x4
Yuxin Blue
Ao12: 28.60

@Shaky Hands, glad you decided to join me! 

I had a 16.60 NL 3x3 on 4x4 today, this session was actually pretty catastrophic by comparison, with a DNF and a 37. Getting a lot of 22-23s solves on 4x4 now. Just have to get Yau reduction and parities down to around 37 seconds, and I'll be sub 1!!! 



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-23
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 22.91
worst: 37.12

mean of 3
current: 27.02 (σ = 2.73)
best: 25.88 (σ = 0.32)

avg of 5
current: 26.46 (σ = 1.25)
best: 26.46 (σ = 1.25)

avg of 12
current: 28.60 (σ = 3.96)
best: 28.60 (σ = 3.96)

Average: 28.60 (σ = 3.96)
Mean: 28.08

Time List:
1. 33.28 D L2 R U B' F' U' F L F L2 B2 U' F D' F L B2 L B R' B F D' B 
2. 29.34 R U L2 U2 F D' B2 D' L2 U B2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 F' U' R' F U B2 D' R U2 
3. 22.91 L B2 R' L' U2 F U F2 R2 U' D R B' L B' D L' D F' R B2 U' B' L D' 
4. DNF(36.05) B' D R U2 B F2 R B' R U L' D' U' R2 U F2 D2 F' B D U2 R2 D' U' R2 
5. 27.52 F2 B U' D2 L' U' L D L' F2 R F D R2 B' D L B L2 B2 U F' D B2 R' 
6. 37.12 B2 L2 B2 R B2 U' L B2 F2 D2 R' B' L D' L2 F L D2 L2 R' B2 F2 U2 R2 L' 
7. 26.14 L' D B R D2 U2 L2 U' D L2 B' F' R2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 F2 L' D' R2 L' D' U2 
8. 25.97 U2 D2 F' U' F2 R' F2 B' R2 L F' L' R2 F' R' U' B2 R2 U2 B' U L U2 D' R' 
9. 25.52 U2 B' R L2 B2 U' F' D' U' L2 F R L2 U' F R B2 D U2 L' R U R2 B R' 
10. 29.23 F B' L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U D' B2 L' U R D' F2 B' D2 U F D2 R' L' D2 U' L2 
11. 27.87 L2 D B2 L D' F R2 D L' B' L D L2 D F2 U' R2 F R' U2 D2 L2 F B2 L' 
12. 23.96 L B R' L2 B D' B' U F' B' L' R2 F2 D2 U' F' D' B R D2 B2 D' B2 R2 L


----------



## theos (Nov 26, 2016)

Round 161
Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 28.37*

25 seconds seems ambitious as I'm still making lots of mistakes and still don't know some PLLs (V, Na, Nb)

27.38, 27.84, (41.89), 30.35, 26.05, 26.75, 24.82, 27.70, (21.50), 25.50, 36.33, 30.99



Spoiler: Notes



(3) Messed up EO
(6) Used wrong G Perm
(10) Easy EOLine and PLL skip - should have done much better
(11) Don't know V Perm


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 26, 2016)

Round: 161
Race to Sub: 30
Method: _RH_ OH ZZ
Cube: Mini MoYu Weilong
Average: 30.13

1. 29.74
2. 27.02
3. (34.77)
4. (24.13)
5. 34.18
6. 31.60
7. 30.84
8. 28.95
9. 29.86
10. 34.11
11. 26.51
12. 28.43

I graduated LH OH ZZ, so I'm back with my right hand! Ambidexterity ftw
But my tps sucks sooo bad...




theos said:


> still don't know some PLLs (V, Na, Nb)


The Nperms can be set up to Jperms by simply doing R U R' U (or L' U' L U') <Jperm> and then undoing the set up.


----------



## Mappo (Nov 27, 2016)

*Round 161*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Stickerless
*Ao12 29.90*

(24.81) 31.51 (42.33) 34.46 29.93 28.14 27.07 34.64 27.59 26.24 27.95 31.42

Still can not get any consistency with sub 30 solves, just too many mistakes. During practice generally avg 30 to 32 sec Ao12's.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Nov 28, 2016)

*Round 161*
Race to sub-25 
CFOP (still haven't bothered with those last plls)
Gans air
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-27
avg of 12: 24.53

Time List:
1. 25.82 U' R F R2 B D' R' U L' R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L 
2. 22.42 D2 F R D' B2 L' B R' U R' B2 D L2 D2 F2 B2 U' R2 U' 
3. (28.67) B' U R F' R2 B' R2 F2 L U L2 B U2 F L2 F L2 U2 R2 B' L2 
4. 22.05 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 D' L F L2 R D F' U2 R2 
5. 23.73 R' B2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 L U2 L' F D L B D2 F D' F2 L B 
6. 28.12 B' D2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D L R2 D2 U R' F' U' 
7. 21.67 D2 F D' B U B' L' F2 U' B F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 
8. (21.36) R2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L B2 U' F' L2 R D2 F2 D U' 
9. 21.94 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 F2 L' B R' F2 U F D' B' F L 
10. 26.82 D2 B R' U B2 D L U F2 U F R2 F' U2 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 
11. 24.65 U' F2 D' F2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D' F L D' U B D2 L R' F' R' 
12. 28.08 R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' F R' D2 U B U2 L D R' B

Just barely. Hope you guys had a happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 29, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Sixty One*




No graduates this week. Thanks to everyone for participating.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 29, 2016)

*Round 162 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday December 5th 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. D B2 R2 U B2 D B2 U L2 U' R2 B' F L D' F2 D B D2 F R'
2. D2 F2 R2 B R2 B R2 F' D2 L R' B D' R2 U F D R D2
3. R F U' B R L' U F2 D' B2 R' U2 R' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2
4. B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 B R' D R2 D' L B' L D2 F'
5. D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' F L2 F' U R' B2 U' L D' B
6. B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' L2 D L' F2 R' B2 D2 F' D'
7. U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 B L R' F2 R2 D' B R B2 R
8. D R L U F L' D' F2 R' F' U2 D2 F' U2 F2 B R2 F' D2 R2
9. L' U2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 R' D2 R' B' D' U2 B L2 U2 B2 U' R
10. D2 L' U' F U' L' B U F L' U2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' R2 D2
11. L2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 F R2 F' D2 B2 R' D U2 F U2 L' B U L'
12. R2 B2 L' U2 R F2 L U2 B2 D' L R B2 D' B2 F2 D2 B' R

Good luck!


----------



## muchacho (Nov 29, 2016)

Oops, I thought I was in time. I've done 161 anyway in case you could add it.

*Round 161*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Weilong v2

Average: 42.38

(34.30), 34.43, 41.96, 43.11, 44.60, 39.11, 45.29, 47.02, 38.74, 40.83, (1:01:18), 48.75


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 29, 2016)

muchacho said:


> Oops, I thought I was in time. I've done 161 anyway in case you could add it.



No problem.


----------



## megagoune (Nov 29, 2016)

*Round 162*
Race to sub-25
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3

Average: *25.25*

24.24, 21.93, 26.22, 23.47, 25.72, 24.70, 22.05, 26.84, 28.04, 23.16, 28.03, DNF

I forgot to start the timer on the last solve... I cannot believe it.


----------



## muchacho (Dec 1, 2016)

*Round 162*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap v1

Average: *38.61
*
38.94, 36.13, 40.98, 37.27, 37.31, (DNF), 38.02, (35.48), 39.54, 41.75, 39.73, 36.45


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 1, 2016)

*Round 162*
Race to Sub-25
Gans 356
CFOP
Mo12: 24.60
*Ao12: 24.63*

1. (27.98)
2. 24.04
3. 24.34
4. 25.98
5. 27.40
6. 22.89
7. 21.19
8. 25.57
9. (20.79)
10. 26.99
11. 24.92
12. 23.12

Pretty consistent this time! I definitely missed a couple good solves, but I'm overall satisfied with this.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 2, 2016)

Round 162
Race to sub-30
3x3 on 4x4 - Yuxin Blue
CFOP
Ao12: 25.74

Onwards and upwards to race to sub-25 now... I've only ever had one sub-20 on 4x4, so this could take a while!!!


Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-2
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 20.13
worst: 29.53

mean of 3
current: 26.95 (σ = 2.28)
best: 23.98 (σ = 0.31)

avg of 5
current: 26.95 (σ = 2.28)
best: 23.98 (σ = 0.31)

avg of 12
current: 25.74 (σ = 2.53)
best: 25.74 (σ = 2.53)

Average: 25.74 (σ = 2.53)
Mean: 25.59

Time List:
1. 24.12 D B2 R2 U B2 D B2 U L2 U' R2 B' F L D' F2 D B D2 F R' 
2. 24.17 D2 F2 R2 B R2 B R2 F' D2 L R' B D' R2 U F D R D2 
3. 23.62 R F U' B R L' U F2 D' B2 R' U2 R' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 
4. 27.15 B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 B R' D R2 D' L B' L D2 F' 
5. 21.63 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' F L2 F' U R' B2 U' L D' B 
6. 29.52 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' L2 D L' F2 R' B2 D2 F' D' 
7. 26.29 U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 B L R' F2 R2 D' B R B2 R 
8. 29.53 D R L U F L' D' F2 R' F' U2 D2 F' U2 F2 B R2 F' D2 R2 
9. 20.13 L' U2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 R' D2 R' B' D' U2 B L2 U2 B2 U' R 
10. 26.29 D2 L' U' F U' L' B U F L' U2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 
11. 29.48 L2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 F R2 F' D2 B2 R' D U2 F U2 L' B U L' 
12. 25.07 R2 B2 L' U2 R F2 L U2 B2 D' L R B2 D' B2 F2 D2 B' R


----------



## mafergut (Dec 2, 2016)

Round 162 - Race to Sub-25
Method: CFOP 3x3 on 4x4
Cube: CB G4 stickerless

avg of 12: 25.16
26.97, 26.15, 23.35, 25.04, 21.14, 27.00, (19.04), 25.18, 26.36, (27.55), 27.20, 23.16

Decided to try myself this 3x3 on 4x4 thing. Aiming for sub-25.

Sent from my Nexus 4 with Tapatalk


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 2, 2016)

Round: 162
Race to Sub: 30
Method: RH OH ZZ
Cube: Mini MoYu Weilong
Average: 29.45

1. 28.94
2. 31.38
3. 28.37
4. 27.89
5. 27.21
6. 32.59
7. (37.39) - dropped cube + messed up COLL
8. 29.59
9. (24.45)
10. 28.71
11. 25.35
12. 34.57 - slightly messed up COLL + wrong U-perm

Nice
4/12 sup-30s
only one sub-25 tho
TPS still = super bad


----------



## theos (Dec 4, 2016)

Round 162
Race to sub-30
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 30.10*

Still too many mistakes. Since I can't seem to consistently hit below the 30 second average, I've decided to re-calibrate my goals and shoot for the sub-30 category.

28.73, 28.37, 27.68, 23.90, (50.63), 25.76, 31.60, 30.50, 36.29, 28.42, 39.75, (23.54)



GenTheThief said:


> The Nperms can be set up to Jperms by simply doing R U R' U (or L' U' L U') <Jperm> and then undoing the set up.



Thanks for the tip. With this I've now learned all PLLs, though I obviously need to practice these N perms as I messed it up during the solves this week.



Spoiler: notes



(5) Messed up N perm
(11) Cube was misoriented during EO


----------



## Agguzi (Dec 4, 2016)

Round 162, race to sub 25
Hualong
CFOP

24.110, 23.626, 19.274, (25.310), 20.582, 23.589, 20.055, 22.100, (19.674), 20.650, 23.507, 24.705

Ao12: 22.265


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 5, 2016)

Agguzi said:


> Round 162, race to sub 25
> Hualong
> CFOP
> 
> ...


Nice average!


----------



## Mappo (Dec 5, 2016)

*Round 162*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Stickerless
*Ao12 31.02*

28.52 32.25 28.4 31.24 33.12 31.54 31.69 34.01 26.52 32.89 (45.97) (24.69)


----------



## Oatch (Dec 5, 2016)

*Round 162*
Race to Sub-25
Method: Roux
Average of 12: *28.35
*
29.46, 27.96, (22.52), 22.64, 29.72, 28.55, 24.49, 29.00, 30.04, (31.64), 30.40, 31.20

Really out of practice with the Roux method - haven't used it much for speedsolving in a while now. I'm actually surprised this average is still sub-30 to be honest!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 5, 2016)

*Round 162*
Race to Sub-30
CFOP *on 4x4*
G4
*Ao12: 29.93*

27.73, 31.41, 32.31, 27.23, 27.98, 29.21, (35.82,) (25.95,) 30.98, 31.92, 32.55, 27.92


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 5, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Sixty Two*




pipkiksass graduates the Race to Sub-30 this week at CFOP 4x4. Well done to pipkiksass as well as all others that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 5, 2016)

*Round 163 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday December 12th 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. L' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 F R2 B D L' U2 R2 B2 U L' F L'
2. R F2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 R' U2 F2 U F R' B R U2 R' U' L2 R2
3. D' U' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 B' L U' R2 B R2 U R' F R2
4. U D2 R' B D' F2 U R U2 B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L'
5. D' F' L2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 B F' R U' F L' B R' F' U2 F2
6. U' F2 D F2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 U' L F2 D' R2 B R' D' U' L2 B
7. B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 R F2 U' L' R2 F' D R2 F L2 B2
8. U2 R2 U2 B R2 F D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L B U' B U B R' F R2 U2
9. D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D' L2 F' U L2 R' F' U F2 U L' B
10. B' R U2 L B2 L D F' U' F2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 U L2 U
11. U' B' L D B D' R' D' L' F R2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2
12. L2 B' L2 B D2 L2 R2 F' U2 B L D' U2 L F' L B R D' F2

Good luck!


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 6, 2016)

*Round 163*
Race to Sub-25
Gans 356
CFOP
Mo12: 24.79
*Ao12: 24.71*

1. 22.42
2. 25.31
3. 27.79
4. 24.71
5. 24.56
6. 24.37
7. 23.54
8. 27.43
9. (20.31)
10. 24.03
11. (30.09)
12. 22.96

Was a little scared, this being my graduation ao12. Still barely managed to get it though  sadly not as good as my last ao12 here, but I think without some simple mistakes this would have been really good.


----------



## Agguzi (Dec 7, 2016)

Round 163, Race to Sub 25
Hualong
CFOP
Ao12: 22.669
Ao5: 20.653

1. 20.650
2. 22.153
3. 19.329
4. 21.541
5. (30.086)
6. 25.105
7. 26.125
8. 29.828
9. 20.211
10. (16.859)
11. 24.079
12. 17.669

Few bad solves in the middle!!!


----------



## megagoune (Dec 9, 2016)

*Round 163*
Race to sub-25
CFOP
The Walk 3
A012: *26.49*

29.09, 29.84, 25.08, 29.35, 25.85, 22.96, 24.81, 26.28, 26.90, 27.76, 24.69, 25.09


----------



## theos (Dec 11, 2016)

*Round 163*
Race to sub-30
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 29.30*

(1:09.09), (22.48), 24.50, 29.80, 42.61, 30.27, 24.40, 27.52, 26.49, 28.83, 30.80, 27.75

My fail on the first solve put the rest of the run under pressure. Somehow managed to scrape together a sub-30.



Spoiler: Notes



(1) Messed up EO; +2 secs
(4) Messed up 1st F2L block
(5) Thought I'd messed up EO and wasted a lot of time trying to fix it when it was actually correct
(6) Corner orientation skip - should have done much better
(10) Again a corner orientation skip but took too long on F2L


----------



## muchacho (Dec 11, 2016)

*Round 163*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap v1

Average: *41.33*

36.26, 35.64, 40.52, 34.76, 41.01, (31.20), 1:15.68, 39.07, 40.08, (1:23.87), 35.25, 35.07

Actually not bad (apart from 2 bad solves)


----------



## oliviervlcube (Dec 11, 2016)

*Round 163*
Race to sub-30
Method: F2L
Cube: YJ Yulong, lubed and tensioned  

Lijst met tijden:
1. 31.621 L' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 F R2 B D L' U2 R2 B2 U L' F L' 
2. (26.132) R F2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 R' U2 F2 U F R' B R U2 R' U' L2 R2 
3. 32.865 D' U' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 B' L U' R2 B R2 U R' F R2 
4. 27.447 U D2 R' B D' F2 U R U2 B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L' 
5. 32.680 D' F' L2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 B F' R U' F L' B R' F' U2 F2 
6. 30.502 U' F2 D F2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 U' L F2 D' R2 B R' D' U' L2 B 
7. 30.330 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 R F2 U' L' R2 F' D R2 F L2 B2 
8. (42.496) U2 R2 U2 B R2 F D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L B U' B U B R' F R2 U2 
9. 35.462 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D' L2 F' U L2 R' F' U F2 U L' B 
10. 31.831 B' R U2 L B2 L D F' U' F2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 U L2 U 
11. 26.173 U' B' L D B D' R' D' L' F R2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 
12. 27.250 L2 B' L2 B D2 L2 R2 F' U2 B L D' U2 L F' L B R D' F2

*AO12: 30.616*


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 11, 2016)

Round: 163
Cube: Mini MoYu Weilong
Method: RH ZZ
Average: *27.00*

1. 25.62
2. 24.67
3. 27.45
4. 24.89
5. (36.52)
6. 29.41
7. (21.14)
8. 24.93
9. 29.67
10. 23.05
11. 31.78
12. 28.40

Oh wait
I improved
a lot
without much practice

cool


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 11, 2016)

Round 163
Race to sub-25
Cube: Yuxin Blue
Method: CFOP (3x3 on 4x4)

Slacking - I haven't done much timed 3x3 this week, only 4x4 and playing with megaminx. I'm tired right now, so not expecting great things here...
*
Average: 25.87*

To be honest, I'm pleased with that! Only one sup-30, which was an OLL fail. Another 29, which was an OLL fail. Recognising a pattern. Had a couple of 21s, which could both have been sub-20, but for minor lockups. I'm finding on 4x4 I have to turn much slower than I'm used to on 3x3 - slower but fluid solves yield much better times for me than fast turning, unlike 3x3.



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-11
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 21.28
worst: 30.82

mean of 3
current: 24.72 (σ = 3.02)
best: 23.88 (σ = 2.38)

avg of 5
current: 25.77 (σ = 1.27)
best: 25.24 (σ = 1.17)

avg of 12
current: 25.87 (σ = 2.01)
best: 25.87 (σ = 2.01)

Average: 25.87 (σ = 2.01)
Mean: 25.90

Time List:
1. 23.54 L' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 F R2 B D L' U2 R2 B2 U L' F L' 
2. 30.82 R F2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 R' U2 F2 U F R' B R U2 R' U' L2 R2 
3. 27.04 D' U' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 B' L U' R2 B R2 U R' F R2 
4. 22.77 U D2 R' B D' F2 U R U2 B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L' 
5. 27.37 D' F' L2 F2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 B F' R U' F L' B R' F' U2 F2 
6. 24.72 U' F2 D F2 L2 U R2 U F2 R2 U' L F2 D' R2 B R' D' U' L2 B 
7. 26.57 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 R F2 U' L' R2 F' D R2 F L2 B2 
8. 29.40 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L B U' B U B R' F R2 U2 
9. 24.41 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D' L2 F' U L2 R' F' U F2 U L' B 
10. 21.28 B' R U2 L B2 L D F' U' F2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 U L2 U 
11. 25.95 U' B' L D B D' R' D' L' F R2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 
12. 26.92 L2 B' L2 B D2 L2 R2 F' U2 B L D' U2 L F' L B R D' F2


----------



## LindyHoppingCuber (Dec 12, 2016)

Round 163
Race to Sub-25
Cube: X-man Design Tornado
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 26.52*
Mo12: 26.71

1. 26.37
2. 29.27
3. 23.10
4. 24.79
5. 25.89
6. 31.56
7. 24.74
8. 23.43
9. 19.32
10. (18.07)
11. (37.19)
12. 36.68

Great fun solving these scrambles! I even got a PB! (Even though I had my worst time right after...). The round started off well and then got better but I tripped up on the last two solves. I could have had a lower average if I didn't mess up the last two PLL's. But you live and learn. Some things that I can work on are executing LL algs effectively and working on PLL recognition.


----------



## Mappo (Dec 12, 2016)

*Round 163*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Magnetic Stickerless
*Ao12 28.13*

32.73 26.40 38.78 26.71 (47.68) (15.42) 29.05 26.41 27.01 21.40 27.76 25.45

Might have miss scrambled No.6, got PB 15.42 with PLL or last layer skip (too quick don't recall). Tried to do a reconstruction and it was an easy first two layers but couldn't work out a last layer or PLL skip. Repeated with the below solve and got 19.14, the 15.42 doesn't count to average so will leave it.
R' U B2 R' F R L2 U' y' R' F R //white cross 
L' U L 
U2 R U' R' 
y' U2 L U' L' 
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L 
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'
U r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 12, 2016)

Mappo said:


> Might have miss scrambled No.6, got PB 15.42 with PLL or last layer skip (too quick don't recall). Tried to do a reconstruction and it was an easy first two layers but couldn't work out a last layer or PLL skip. Repeated with the below solve and got 19.14, the 15.42 doesn't count to average so will leave it.
> R' U B2 R' F R L2 U' y' R' F R //white cross
> L' U L
> U2 R U' R'
> ...


I don't main CFOP, but at first glance (z2 y' U L D' R F' D') is a much better cross it also gives a pretty nice continuation.

From what I can guess, (x2 F' R' L U' F D' R2 D) was my EOLine, but I don't actually remember.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 13, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Sixty Three*



Loiloiloi graduates the Race to Sub-25 this week at CFOP. Well done to Loiloiloi as well as all others that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 13, 2016)

*Round 164 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday December 19th 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. F B2 D U F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' F' R D' B2 R2 B2 R
2. L' F2 D' R2 F D R' U L2 U2 B R2 L2 F D2 F' B L2 F' R
3. F2 L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' D' R D U2 L F U2 R' U'
4. B U2 F' D2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' D F' L' B2 U R F' R' F'
5. D L F R U' B' D' R F' L U2 B2 L2 B U2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 F2
6. D2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 R' F' D2 B2 R D L' U L' D
7. L2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 D L' U R D B F' L U' L' D
8. D B2 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 D L D2 U2 F D2 U F2 U' R2 B2
9. U D F' R2 L U' D R U' D2 R U2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L
10. B2 R B2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 B D L F' U' B' L R F L' U2
11. U B2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 U L2 U2 B2 R D' U' B' D R' F' L D R
12. U' R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R' U F D U F2 L2 U' B' F'

Good luck!


----------



## Agguzi (Dec 13, 2016)

Round 164 sub 25
CFOP
Hualong
Ao12: 22.093

25.099, 19.55, 25.138,
20.068, 18.555, 20.564, (29.879), 27.765, 22.665, 22.669, 20.876, (16.897)

Sub 25 graduation with 5 solves around 20!!!


----------



## muchacho (Dec 15, 2016)

*Round 164*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap v1

Average: *37.43*

39.72, 34.85, 33.23, 37.22, 28.04, 36.85, 37.65, 43.83, 37.89, (49.00), (27.63), 45.00


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 16, 2016)

Round 164
Race to sub-25
Method: CFOP 3x3 on 4x4
Cube: Yuxin Blue

Average: 23.47

Much better.



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-16
avg of 12: 23.47

Time List:
1. (28.82) F B2 D U F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' F' R D' B2 R2 B2 R 
2. 22.32 L' F2 D' R2 F D R' U L2 U2 B R2 L2 F D2 F' B L2 F' R 
3. 22.25 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' D' R D U2 L F U2 R' U' 
4. 26.97 B U2 F' D2 B' R2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' D F' L' B2 U R F' R' F' 
5. 23.95 D L F R U' B' D' R F' L U2 B2 L2 B U2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 
6. 26.16 D2 U2 L2 F D2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 R' F' D2 B2 R D L' U L' D 
7. 21.80 L2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 D L' U R D B F' L U' L' D 
8. 22.66 D B2 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 D L D2 U2 F D2 U F2 U' R2 B2 
9. 24.41 U D F' R2 L U' D R U' D2 R U2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L 
10. 22.51 B2 R B2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 B D L F' U' B' L R F L' U2 
11. (20.30) U B2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 U L2 U2 B2 R D' U' B' D R' F' L D R 
12. 21.57 U' R2 D' F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R' U F D U F2 L2 U' B' F'


----------



## megagoune (Dec 16, 2016)

*Round 164*
Race to sub-25
CFOP
HuaLong

Ao12: *23.96*

24.18, (35.62), 23.80, 22.85, 24.45, 29.75, (21.78), 24.71, 22.19, 22.28, 21.93, 23.40

Quite happy about this one.


----------



## theos (Dec 18, 2016)

*Round 164*
Race to sub-30
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 27.06*

25.63, 23.90, 27.25, 31.52, 26.82, (23.04), 28.91, 28.02, 24.21, 25.79, (35.79), 28.55

Much better this week. Only 2 times over 30 seconds, both from serious mistakes. And no mistakes on EOLine this time around!



Spoiler: Notes



(4) Mistake on V perm
(7) +2 secs
(11) Mistake on OLL; had to redo final F2L slot



_Edit: Fixed round number_


----------



## mafergut (Dec 18, 2016)

*Round 164 - Race to sub-25*
Method: CFOP on 4x4
Cube: KungFu CangFeng

*avg of 12: 23.26 (1/3)*
24.80, (17.59), 24.90, 21.72, 21.52, 19.19, 23.68, 24.48, 24.32, 24.40, (26.94), 23.53

Some OLLs I still need to do two-look and make me waste precious time doubting and executing. Also lots of locking up while trying to turn much faster than I'd normally do on a 4x4 solve.


----------



## Mappo (Dec 19, 2016)

*Round 164*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Magnetic Stickerless
*Ao12 29.39*

26.35 25.37 28.83 29.06 30.93 33.05 30.70 33.66 24.51 (35.70) 31.39 (23.08)


----------



## LindyHoppingCuber (Dec 19, 2016)

Round 164
Race to Sub-25
Cube: X-man Design Tornado
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 26.09*
Mo12: 26.30

I've been focusing on look ahead by slowing down a bit. My times were more consistent this time around though. I think after another week of good practice should bring that average below 25.

1. 23.45
2. 29.33
3. 23.49
4. (21.31)
5. 25.37
6. 30.92
7. (33.36)
8. 25.37
9. 23.54
10. 26.69
11. 24.37
12. 28.31

Edit: Posted all my times now that I have access to them


----------



## oliviervlcube (Dec 19, 2016)

Round
Race to Sub-30
Cube: YJ Yulong
Method: CFOP

WTF was this, very bad. 

*avg of 12: 31.646*

Lijst met tijden:
1. 33.471 
2. 34.396 
3. (35.419) 
4. (27.448) 
5. 34.620 
6. 29.065 
7. 31.201 
8. 32.046 
9. 27.584 
10. 34.766 
11. 28.480 
12. 30.835


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 19, 2016)

LindyHoppingCuber said:


> I'll post my individual times later.



Why not just post them at the same time as your average?


----------



## LindyHoppingCuber (Dec 19, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Why not just post them at the same time as your average?


I posted from my phone but my times are on my laptop. I remembered my Ao12 but not my individual times. I'm sure there is a way to sync timers across devices but I have yet to find or figure that out. I wanted to make sure I submitted my time before the deadline. [emoji106] 

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 19, 2016)

LindyHoppingCuber said:


> I posted from my phone but my times are on my laptop. I remembered my Ao12 but not my individual times. I'm sure there is a way to sync timers across devices but I have yet to find or figure that out. I wanted to make sure I submitted my time before the deadline. [emoji106]



OK. Brian's rules on page 1 say they should be included. Hopefully you can add the individual times in the next 7-8 hours. Thanks.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 20, 2016)

Round: 164
Race to Sub: 30
Cube: Mini Moyu Weilong
Method: OH ZZ
*Average: 28.87*

1. 29.56
2. 30.11
3. 25.62
4. 28.83
5. (37.08)
6. 29.16
7. 28.89
8. 27.44
9. 30.62
10. 30.37
11. (19.82)
12. 28.06

Yay, graduation!
On solve 11, I recognized niklas and forced a PLL skip, thus sub-20. It's my second ever, too.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 20, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Sixty Four*




Agguzi graduates the Race to Sub-25 this week at CFOP. Meanwhile, GenTheThief graduated the Race to Sub-30 with RH OH ZZ. Well done to them both as well as all others that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP)
Round 163 Agguzi (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 20, 2016)

*Round 165 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday December 26th 2016

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. L D2 L2 F' L2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 B2 U L' D' L2 F L B U L'
2. U D L2 B' L U2 F U B2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 D2
3. U' F2 R' F2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 R U' F L' B2 L
4. B U L2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 R' B R2 D2 B R' F R D
5. U B U2 L D B' L' D L B' F2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 L' B2 L2 F2 R'
6. U' L2 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U L2 U' B' D R' B2 L D2 F R B' U2
7. B' L' F D2 R' D B2 R' U' D2 B L2 F' L2 B U2 B2 L2
8. B2 R L2 U D2 F L' B R F' R2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 F D2 F2 R2
9. U F B' D L F U2 F' R' D B2 U D L2 F2 B2 D L2
10. B2 D2 R2 D B2 U L2 U R2 F2 U' B U' R2 D L D U' B D' U'
11. U F2 L' B R' U' D B' F2 R B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L' D
12. D2 F' R F2 D B L' B2 R2 B R2 D2 F B2 D2 R2 L2 B

Good luck!


----------



## oliviervlcube (Dec 21, 2016)

Round 165
CFOP
YJ Yulong
Race to Sub-30

WOW this was good
*avg of 12: 28.355*

Lijst met tijden:
1. 30.961 
2. 32.780 
3. (46.433) // lol 
4. 27.726 
5. 33.800 
6. (24.431) 
7. 28.403 
8. 25.395 
9. 26.319 
10. 24.764 
11. 26.220 
12. 27.185


----------



## megagoune (Dec 21, 2016)

Round *165*
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Valk 3

Ao12: *24.17*

24.78, 25.69, 27.48, 24.08, 22.43, (17.32), 23.53, 20.65, 22.24, 26.94, (29.07), 23.93

Happy with the result. Almost my best single and a05 in this average.


----------



## LindyHoppingCuber (Dec 22, 2016)

Round 165
Race to Sub-25
Cube: Weilong GTS
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 23.16*
Mo12: 23.79

1. 20.34
2. 23.53
3. 23.46
4. 26.89
5. 27.23
6. 21.93
7. 22.68
8. 21.78
9. 20.58
10. 23.16
11. (35.44)
12. (18.36)

Yes! Lots of improvement this time around. Part of it would be changing up my cube. I just need to work on a more efficient F2L.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 23, 2016)

Round 165
Race to sub-25
Method: CFOP 3x3 on 4x4
Cube: Yuxin Blue
Average: *23.97
*
Started out horribly, then remembered I need to slow down and turn smoother on 4x4. With less last layer lockups, I'm sure I could be sub-20, but my turning accuracy is horrible. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-23
avg of 12: 23.97

Time List:
1. 25.50 L D2 L2 F' L2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 B2 U L' D' L2 F L B U L' 
2. 26.21 U D L2 B' L U2 F U B2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 
3. 22.19 U' F2 R' F2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 R U' F L' B2 L 
4. 26.67 B U L2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 R' B R2 D2 B R' F R D 
5. (20.81) U B U2 L D B' L' D L B' F2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 L' B2 L2 F2 R' 
6. (27.52) U' L2 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U L2 U' B' D R' B2 L D2 F R B' U2 
7. 21.59 B' L' F D2 R' D B2 R' U' D2 B L2 F' L2 B U2 B2 L2 
8. 24.38 B2 R L2 U D2 F L' B R F' R2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 F D2 F2 R2 
9. 24.19 U F B' D L F U2 F' R' D B2 U D L2 F2 B2 D L2 
10. 21.91 B2 D2 R2 D B2 U L2 U R2 F2 U' B U' R2 D L D U' B D' U' 
11. 23.33 U F2 L' B R' U' D B' F2 R B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L' D 
12. 23.72 D2 F' R F2 D B L' B2 R2 B R2 D2 F B2 D2 R2 L2 B


----------



## Jon Persson (Dec 23, 2016)

Round 165
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Moyu Weilong gts

*Average: 27,58
*
25.305, 23.872, (21.838), (37.090), 31.123, 25.505, 27.239, 25.273, 24.521, 31.673, 34.506, 26.805

New to this forum, great idea with these competitions!

Started out very well. Need to get rid of those 30+ solves...time span too wide right now.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 23, 2016)

Jon Persson said:


> Need to get rid of those 30+ solves...time span too wide right now.



Times will come down with practice, as will the time span (standard deviation). 

Welcome to the forum, and the thread. I can highly recommend @Escher's thread on how to practice. 

Happy cubing.


----------



## muchacho (Dec 24, 2016)

*Round 165*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap v1

Average: *35.79*

33.69, (27.17), 34.02, 29.48, 38.57, (40.42), 36.66, 37.94, 34.51, 38.33, 35.03, 39.73


----------



## Turn n' burn (Dec 25, 2016)

*Round 165*
Race to sub-25
CFOP (finally taking some initiative on those last plls)
Gans air

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-24
avg of 12: 22.93

Time List:
1. 23.66 L F' D2 F R2 F' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U F2 R' D L U2 L2 F2 
2. 25.19 L D B2 D2 F L' B' L D R' U' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 
3. 19.51 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 B U2 R D2 B2 L' U' B L2 R D R2 
4. (28.05) D F2 U2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 F' L B2 U' L' R2 D' L F2 U R' 
5. (18.44) D2 F2 D B' R D R' F' B2 U' D2 F R2 B D2 B' U2 R2 F2 
6. 22.47 R' B' L D' R2 L' F D R B D2 R B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 
7. 20.14 D' R F2 R' U2 R2 B D R F D2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' 
8. 26.42 D U2 L2 B F R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 L' U' B' U B' U' L2 
9. 26.59 F' U' D' L2 B' D2 R F' D' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 B' 
10. 24.21 F2 D' B2 L' D' L2 B R2 B L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D 
11. 22.04 D F' U2 B R2 D' F R D' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 U' B2 D R 
12. 19.02 R F2 U2 R2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 F2 R F L R' F D2 R' U' R F2 R2


----------



## Mappo (Dec 25, 2016)

*Round 165*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP, 2 look OLL+ and Full PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Magnetic Stickerless
*Ao12 27.30*

28.79 (37.83) 32.67 24.83 (23.88) 26.44 28.54 25.88 26.27 30.98 24.04 24.52

wooohooo three sub 30s in a row. My Ao1000 is staying under 30s so happy this is a true average. So many things to still work on.... cross, xcross, f2l, edge control and finish learning OLL. Think I will need improvement in all to get consistent enough to get sub 25 Ao12.
My road to sub30 - started sometime in march


Spoiler: Chart


----------



## theos (Dec 25, 2016)

*Round 165*
Race to sub-30
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 28.98*

29.33, 28.95, 25.40, 31.19, (33.87), 30.77, 31.50, 30.71, 25.75, 26.37, (23.05), 29.83

Graduate sub-30 but not too happy with these times as it's worse than last week. That might be explained by having had no time to practice this week. I'll hopefully have some time in the next week and be able to put in a real effort at getting sub-25 in the future.



Spoiler: Notes



(4) Stumbled on PLL, but managed to fix it and not lose too much time
(5) Very slow F2L building blocks
(6) Stumbled on EO, but managed to fix it and not lose too much time


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 27, 2016)

I'll post results and scrambles a bit later this week (Wednesday) due to the Christmas period. There's still time to enter round 165 if anyone else wants to do so. Hope everyone's had a good festive season. Cheers.


----------



## Agguzi (Dec 28, 2016)

Round 165 
race to sub 30 color nuetral 
Method: CFOP (Green cross)
Cube: Gans air
Ao12: 33.649

24.733, 23.831, 43.022, 46.022, 30.195, 33.301, 43.912, 30.161, 39.704, 29.335, 36.543, 22.423

attempt to become color nuetral!!!


Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 28, 2016)

*Round One Hundred Sixty Five*




Mappo and theos both graduate the Race to Sub-30 this week, using CFOP and ZZ respectively. Well done to them both as well as all others that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP)
Round 163 Agguzi (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 165 theos (ZZ)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 28, 2016)

*Round 166 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Tuesday January 3rd 2017*
(NB: Races usually finish on a Monday. This round will finish on a Tuesday to allow a bit of catchup from public holidays in many countries. We'll get back to finishing on a Monday in the round after.)
*
Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. L2 F L2 F D' R L' B2 F2 D L F' L U' R' L2 D L2 B R' U' F2 R' F2 L2
2. B L R' B' U D' L B2 R' F L R F B2 U' B2 F D R L B' F2 L D2 L'
3. F R B D2 U' R' D' B' F' D2 F' B2 R L' D2 F2 B D' L2 B U' D2 L' U D'
4. R U R L2 B' L' U F B' R2 U L2 F2 B' R2 U' R2 U L B2 D' U B2 U L2
5. U' B2 D' F U' F' L2 D F D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' F2 U R2 B'
6. L2 R' D2 F' U' L B2 R' F' R U L2 D2 F2 D2 R' D' L R B2 D' U2 F2 B2 R'
7. U2 R2 F B2 R2 F B' L' B2 L2 D' R' L B F2 R D' L2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 U' F'
8. L' D' U2 F2 B2 U2 L' F2 D L' F U' F' L2 F L2 B' L2 D' U' F2 R' L' F' L
9. R B2 D2 B U' D2 F' D U2 F' B D' L' F U' D F2 U' B R L2 F L2 F B'
10. R B' U2 B2 R' L2 B' L F R2 B2 L F D U' B2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 F' U B' L
11. R B R2 D' R F2 L' D2 B2 D' F' R D' B2 R B2 L2 B' F L U' L2 U L R'
12. F2 B U' B' L2 F' D L2 F2 L R' F' U2 R2 D L F L R' D U F2 D' B F'

Good luck!


----------



## muchacho (Dec 28, 2016)

*Round 166*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap v1

Average: *35.51
*
(26.64), 41.85, 41.54, 27.73, 35.88, 33.93, 41.59, 34.43, 33.61, 41.80, 32.01, 32.84


----------



## Jon Persson (Dec 28, 2016)

*Round 166*
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Moyu Weilong gts

*Ao12: 30.34*

27.306, 29.439, (44.602), 41.258, 23.722, 29.452, 27.106, 33.306, 33.856, (21.988), 29.689, 28.289

Really messed up solve 3 and 4. Was going for 1-look oll, messed up badly.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 28, 2016)

*Round 166*
Race to Sub 30
CFOP *on 4x4*
Qiyi WuQue 4x4

*Ao12: 29.44
*
Had 2 successes at this weeks back then forgot I was doing this. I had lockups in the 2 sup-30 solves as I've not lubed this cube for a while now. Other than that, minimal variance.

29.20, (26.62,) 30.04, (35.62,) 29.57, 26.98, 27.86, 28.99, 29.92, 29.50, 29.18, 33.20


----------



## Jon Persson (Dec 28, 2016)

pipkiksass said:


> I can highly recommend @Escher's thread on how to practice.



Thanks! Look like a good place to start if you want to structure the training a bit more seriously!

Just need to find the time...


----------



## JanW (Dec 30, 2016)

*Round 166*
Race to sub 25
CFOP
MoJue M3

*Ao12: 24.43*
(28.16), 25.39, 24.27, 26.12, 22.26, (20.46), 23.27, 26.35, 25.79, 20.58, 26.83, 23.43

Looks like I never completed the race to sub 25. I should hopefully make it quite comfortably by now, but I'm still a long way off the race to sub-20, so I'll do this first. Last time I completed the race to sub 30 I was doing ZZ, now switched over to CFOP. Currently full PLL and a bit over 30 OLL algs in use.

I did this round without warmup. I'll do the rest of this race the same way. I think that's quite a good way to measure if I really can consider myself sub 25.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Dec 31, 2016)

Round: 166
Race to Sub: 30
Method: CFOP
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao 3x3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-30
avg of 12: 29.58

Time List:
1. (39.71) R2 F2 D U' B2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F' L' F' D' R2 U R' B F' D2
2. 26.67 L D2 F2 R F2 L' U2 L R2 U B D L' F' U R' U2 F' D2
3. 30.35 F' U2 L' F' B' R B2 U B' D F L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 D2 L2
4. 37.63 L D2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 F' D U F L' B2 D' U' L' R'
5. 33.82 U' R F2 U R2 L' U' F D2 B D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D
6. 30.47 R2 D2 B L2 B L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' L' U' B' D U' B2 R' U' L2 U2
7. 23.12 F' U D L' F2 B D2 B L' R2 B2 U' D2 R2 D B2 D F2 B2 D
8. 31.13 D2 F2 L' B' R L U B L2 F U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U2
9. 29.23 U' F2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 R' D2 L D2 U2 B' L' R' B' U' B2 F U' B
10. 26.68 L2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 B U2 B' R' F D R U' L2 F L' R'
11. 26.59 L' F' U2 F2 L B D' L F' R2 B R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F'
12. (20.34) D2 B R B U R' U R2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 F U2 B' L2 U2 L

20.34 would've broken my PB if I didn't have that 1 second pause in trying to recognize a Y-Perm


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 1, 2017)

Round 166
Race to sub 30
Method: CFOP (CN)
Gans Air

20.164 (Yellow)
26.542 (White)
21.978 (Orange)
21.653 (Orange)
18.689 (White)
25.873 (Green)
21.811 (White)
21.283 (White)
21.124 (White)
24.842 (Yellow)
21.256 (Orange)
19.441 (Blue)
22.054 (Orange)

Ao12: 22.054

Best avg after becoming CN with majority of solves non white cross!!!! 



Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## LindyHoppingCuber (Jan 2, 2017)

Round 166
Race to Sub-25
Cube: Weilong GTS
Method: CFOP

Ao12: *24.56*
Mo12: 25.27


1. 29.30
2. 21.78
3. 21.45
4. 20.81
5. 27.79
6. 24.86
7. 21.02
8. 26.43
9. (20.55)
10. (37.06)
11. 30.90
12. 21.25

I've been working on getting full PLL and a rotation-less F2L. Messed up on a G-Perm on solve 10 and 11! Practice makes perfect.


----------



## theos (Jan 2, 2017)

Round 166
Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 26.71*

30.98, (32.76), 27.45, 27.65, 29.41, 25.14, 23.32, 25.78, 23.78, 26.39, 27.15, (22.91)

After graduating sub-30 last week, I've returned to go for sub-25. Took me a while to get going and I blame the heat here while I have no air conditioning  Even though I was nearly 2 seconds short of the goal, I feel like I'm still improving and that sub-25 is attainable.



Spoiler: Notes



(1) Messed up EO
(2) Whole F2L was very awkward for some reason


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 2, 2017)

LindyHoppingCuber said:


> I've been working on getting full PLL and a rotation-less F2L. Messed up on a G-Perm on solve 10 and 11! Practice makes perfect.



I can highly recommend full PLL, but rotationless F2L is over-rated. Sometimes NOT rotating actually impedes lookahead - better to rotate and insert in a back slot, giving you a chance to see what's in the front.

I don't think fully rotationless F2L is natural , if you look at some reconstructions of good cubers solves, there's normally rotation. If you're interested in my 2 cents, concentrate on looking at the next F2L pair, and inserting efficiently, whether or not that includes rotations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LindyHoppingCuber (Jan 2, 2017)

pipkiksass said:


> I can highly recommend full PLL, but rotationless F2L is over-rated. Sometimes NOT rotating actually impedes lookahead - better to rotate and insert in a back slot, giving you a chance to see what's in the front.
> 
> I don't think fully rotationless F2L is natural , if you look at some reconstructions of good cubers solves, there's normally rotation. If you're interested in my 2 cents, concentrate on looking at the next F2L pair, and inserting efficiently, whether or not that includes rotations.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the insight! I've been working on look ahead too and that seems to be helping get my average down.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 3, 2017)

*Round 166*
Race to Sub-30
Cubicle Thunderclap
8355 Method
Mo12: 35.18
*Ao12: 35.31*

1. 35.36
2. 35.79
3. 27.56
4. 33.66
5. (44.04)
6. 40.33
7. 42.99
8. 35.09
9. 35.34
10. (25.01)
11. 28.06
12. 38.93

Got my first sub-30 ao5 with this method yesterday, learned it a couple weeks ago. Felt like it's time to bring it to the Race thread. Didn't even hit sub-35 but I think I can do better next time, should have sub-30 in a few weeks. Can't wait till I'm sub-25 with a three algorithm beginners method lol


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 3, 2017)

*Round 166*
YJ Yulong
Race to sub-30
CFOP

*
avg of 12: 28.823*

Lijst met tijden:
1. 26.418 L2 F L2 F D' R L' B2 F2 D L F' L U' R' L2 D L2 B R' U' F2 R' F2 L2 
2. 33.723 B L R' B' U D' L B2 R' F L R F B2 U' B2 F D R L B' F2 L D2 L' 
3. 28.769 F R B D2 U' R' D' B' F' D2 F' B2 R L' D2 F2 B D' L2 B U' D2 L' U D' 
4. 28.842 R U R L2 B' L' U F B' R2 U L2 F2 B' R2 U' R2 U L B2 D' U B2 U L2 
5. 30.690 U' B2 D' F U' F' L2 D F D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' F2 U R2 B' 
6. (34.360) L2 R' D2 F' U' L B2 R' F' R U L2 D2 F2 D2 R' D' L R B2 D' U2 F2 B2 R' 
7. 28.754 U2 R2 F B2 R2 F B' L' B2 L2 D' R' L B F2 R D' L2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 U' F' 
8. 32.567 L' D' U2 F2 B2 U2 L' F2 D L' F U' F' L2 F L2 B' L2 D' U' F2 R' L' F' L 
9. (21.556) R B2 D2 B U' D2 F' D U2 F' B D' L' F U' D F2 U' B R L2 F L2 F B' // *PLL skip*
10. 26.424 R B' U2 B2 R' L2 B' L F R2 B2 L F D U' B2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 F' U B' L 
11. 24.627 R B R2 D' R F2 L' D2 B2 D' F' R D' B2 R B2 L2 B' F L U' L2 U L R' 
12. 27.417 F2 B U' B' L2 F' D L2 F2 L R' F' U2 R2 D L F L R' D U F2 D' B F'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 3, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Sixty Six*




I re-graduate the Race to Sub-30 this week, this time with CFOP on 4x4. Well done to all others that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP)
Round 163 Agguzi (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 165 theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 3, 2017)

*Round 167 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday January 9th 2017

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. U L B F' L R2 F' U B R2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 L D2 U' F' D' L D' R2 U
2. F' L' D2 R B' F L2 F2 B2 L' R2 B F2 D U R' U D L B2 U' L F' B' R2
3. B' U R' F B L2 U2 D2 B U2 F B R U' F2 R B D F2 L B2 F' D B D2
4. L R U B R D2 R2 B2 L R2 B' R F' D R F2 L' F2 L2 R U' F2 U D' B
5. R B D2 U2 F R2 D2 L' D' R2 F' B' U' B' L R B F2 L U2 F L' F' D2 B'
6. F2 U D2 R L' U' L F B' L' F D2 F2 B2 L2 U2 L' F2 L R' B2 D2 R U L2
7. R U B2 L D U L D2 U' L' B' L' D' L' U2 R D' L' R2 D F' R2 U B L
8. F L B2 L B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D U2 B' L D' R U2 L D2 U F' B D2 U' R2 D'
9. D2 B' U' L2 U2 F2 R' U' F R2 U' F L2 F' D2 F B L2 F L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2
10. L' D' B L B R U2 F L R' B2 L U F' L' B R2 D R' D' U2 F U' D' F'
11. F2 D2 B' R' U2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 L' F' L2 D L U R' B2 U' L2 F U' L' U' L2
12. B L' F U' B2 R U2 B R2 L' U2 R F' B U2 B2 R' B2 U2 F' U' B R2 L' U2


----------



## JanW (Jan 4, 2017)

*Round 167*
Race to sub 25
CFOP
MoJue M3

*Ao12: 22.88*
(25.98), 25.02, 25.12, 25.10, 21.81, 21.70, 21.26, 24.59, (16.09), 22.06, 22.80, 19.34

Solve #9 would be my fastest full-step single to date. Mostly thanks to very fast F2L and a J-perm. Don't remember what OLL it was.


----------



## muchacho (Jan 4, 2017)

*Round 167*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Weilong v2

Average: *37.87*

26.89, 40.62, 36.64, 45.28, 31.27, 48.93, (49.96), 29.49, 40.94, 49.40, (26.36), 28.63

Not good but not bad, some mistakes but also more good solves.


----------



## Jon Persson (Jan 4, 2017)

*Round 167*
Race to sub 30
CFOP
Moyu Weilong gts

*Ao12: 29.36*

(22.685), 26.055, 32.373, 29.140, 23.984, 31.525, 25.004, 26.105, 34.957, 29.589, 34.856, (36.289)

Decided to join race to sub 30 instead of sub 25. Competition nerves seem to get the best of me. Some good solves, but too many mistakes....
*
*


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 4, 2017)

@Jon Persson OK, I will migrate your times over to Race to Sub-30.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jan 4, 2017)

Round: 167
Race to Sub: 30
Method: CFOP
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao 3x3

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-4
avg of 12: 27.68

Time List:
1. 28.46 B2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' F' D F2 L' B D2 R2 U L D'
2. (31.76) L2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 U R2 F U' F L' R F' D F2 U2 R
3. 31.42 B2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D U2 F' R B R F2 R F R2 U
4. 30.25 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 R B' L2 D' B' D2 F2 U' B' D'
5. (19.97) B2 D R B2 U2 L' B' L' B U' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U2
6. 24.15 L' B2 D2 L' R' B2 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 D' B U F2 R2 D' L' R D
7. 28.68 F' L2 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 D' R' D' U' L U' B' D R' D2
8. 27.29 R D' L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 R F' U' R B' R' B2 U
9. 26.57 R U' L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L' D' U2 R' B D L' U L
10. 30.68 B D2 L2 B F R2 F L2 U2 F' L2 R' D F2 D2 B' L F2 D2 R U'
11. 22.14 F R2 D2 B2 D2 B' D2 B R2 U2 F' R U' F2 L2 F' L' U L'
12. 27.10 R2 L2 B' L F2 L F L U' F B2 U2 L2 U2 D2 F' L2 B2 L2

The 19.97 was even closer to my PB than last time. Hopefully Ill break it next round


----------



## CubingScrub (Jan 6, 2017)

*Round 167*
Race to sub 25
Yuexiao
CFOP
Average of 12: 26.224

1. (27.986) U L B F' L R2 F' U B R2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 L D2 U' F' D' L D' R2 U 
2. 24.091 F' L' D2 R B' F L2 F2 B2 L' R2 B F2 D U R' U D L B2 U' L F' B' R2 
3. (23.085) B' U R' F B L2 U2 D2 B U2 F B R U' F2 R B D F2 L B2 F' D B D2 
4. 25.255 L R U B R D2 R2 B2 L R2 B' R F' D R F2 L' F2 L2 R U' F2 U D' B 
5. 26.897 R B D2 U2 F R2 D2 L' D' R2 F' B' U' B' L R B F2 L U2 F L' F' D2 B' 
6. 25.834 F2 U D2 R L' U' L F B' L' F D2 F2 B2 L2 U2 L' F2 L R' B2 D2 R U L2 
7. 25.727 R U B2 L D U L D2 U' L' B' L' D' L' U2 R D' L' R2 D F' R2 U B L 
8. 26.886 F L B2 L B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D U2 B' L D' R U2 L D2 U F' B D2 U' R2 D' 
9. 27.141 D2 B' U' L2 U2 F2 R' U' F R2 U' F L2 F' D2 F B L2 F L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 
10. 27.267 L' D' B L B R U2 F L R' B2 L U F' L' B R2 D R' D' U2 F U' D' F' 
11. 27.532 F2 D2 B' R' U2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 L' F' L2 D L U R' B2 U' L2 F U' L' U' L2 
12. 25.606 B L' F U' B2 R U2 B R2 L' U2 R F' B U2 B2 R' B2 U2 F' U' B R2 L' U2

Very happy with the average. First time competing in any way. Practicing for the upcoming event in Arizona! Working on lookahead, but I find myself rotating too much during F2L.


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 6, 2017)

*Round 167*
Race to Sub 30
CFOP
Shengshou FangYuan
*This is my first post in this thread so tell me if I made a mistake *
I used the scrambles from Shaky Hands post.
(33.11), 25.68, 30.48, 30.36, 29.31, (25.09), 30.52, 25.15, 30.60, 29.71, 27.82, 27.60 = 28.72
Yay I did it! Sub 30. Next round I will do Sub 25.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 6, 2017)

@Carl La Hood - welcome to the Race thread.

In this (and most other Race threads here at speedsolving.com) competitors aim to reach their target for 3 weeks without missing that target in between. So, whilst you can do the sub-25 Race next week if you want, you won't be listed as a graduate for the sub-30 Race until you get 3 successes.

And yes, the scrambles from my post should be the ones used. Good luck.


----------



## megagoune (Jan 6, 2017)

Round 167
*Race to sub 25*
CFOP
Walk 3

*ao12: 24.26*

(37.46), 25.45, 26.74, 25.46, 21.93, 25.42, 21.97, 23.69, 24.46, (21.86), 24.77, 22.69

Pretty bad start, after 4 solves I was not optimistic. But it worked out in the end


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 6, 2017)

Shaky Hands said:


> @Carl La Hood - welcome to the Race thread.
> 
> In this (and most other Race threads here at speedsolving.com) competitors aim to reach their target for 3 weeks without missing that target in between. So, whilst you can do the sub-25 Race next week if you want, you won't be listed as a graduate for the sub-30 Race until you get 3 successes.
> 
> And yes, the scrambles from my post should be the ones used. Good luck.


Thanks for explanation, Ill continue to try sub-30 until I get 3 successes


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 7, 2017)

Round 167
Race to sub 25
CFOP CN
Gans Air

Ao12: 20.013

15.806(w), 18.999(g), 17.168(b), 27.216(w), 21.346(o), 19.523(w), 20.956(y), 23.456(y), 22.417(r), 18.235(w), 14.553(w), 20.484(b)

Wow..this is my best Ao12 and CN helped in shaving of couple of seconds from my previous best average. Couple of the non white cross sub 20 was a bonus!!!


Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 8, 2017)

Round 167
Race to sub 30
ZZ CN
Gan 356 Air

avg12: 21.73

1. 29.46
2. 21.46
3. 19.53
4. 19.77
5. (14.85)
6. 21.39
7. 21.22
8. 19.88
9. 22.26
10. (30.45)
11. 19.02
12. 23.10

I think I have filled it out right? If not, please tell me and I will fix it.


----------



## theos (Jan 8, 2017)

Round 167
Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 25.96*

22.55, (20.37), 28.00, 24.26, 25.33, 34.50, 23.11, 25.73, 22.55, 25.12, (45.12), 28.47

Was on course to sub-25 until the disaster that was scramble #11. Still my best ever Avg of 12 and I know now that I can get to sub-25.



Spoiler: Notes



(2) OCLL skip. 2nd best time ever for me.
(6) Stuck on EO - ended up 3-looking EOLine. Got rattled and slow on F2L.
(8) Got stuck building 2nd F2L block for some reason otherwise this would have been very quick for me.
(9) Almost botched PLL, but corrected it without losing too much time, but otherwise would have been one of my best times.
(10) OCLL skip, but was very messy on F2L.
(11) Botched PLL (Y-Perm).


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 9, 2017)

Round 17
Race to sub-30
CFOP
YJ Yulong
*Ao 12: 29.69*

*Lijst met tijden:*
1. 28.41 
2. 27.15 
3. 32.22 
4. 27.80 
5. 28.56 
6. 31.58 
7. (26.36) 
8. (33.73) 
9. 28.32 
10. 32.55 
11. 30.88 
12. 29.38 

YASSS!


----------



## LindyHoppingCuber (Jan 9, 2017)

Round 167
Race to Sub-25
Cube: Weilong GTS
Method: CFOP

Ao12: *24.04*
Mo12: 23.97


1. 23.10
2. 26.03
3. (20.37)
4. 20.52
5. 26.49
6. 25.62
7. 23.72
8. 24.16
9. 22.84
10. 25.31
11. (26.79)
12. 22.61

Very great round for me. Although I never hit any sub 20 solves, I stayed consistent on all my solves. My F2L and G-perms are definitely improving! I believe this may be my last round as this will be my third sub 25 average. Thank you!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 10, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Sixty Seven*



megagoune and LindyHoppingCuber both graduate the Race to Sub-25 this week, whilst oliviervlcube graduates the Race to Sub-30 this week too, all with CFOP. Well done to all others that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP)
Round 163 Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP)
Round 167 LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 165 theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 10, 2017)

*Round 168 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday January 16th 2017

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. R' L2 U2 B' R' D R' U' B D F D2 R U R2 B2 L' U2 B L B2 F' D2 F2 R
2. D F L F U B2 U2 F2 D' R F2 R D2 F' R' U' R2 D' R D' U' B L' F' D
3. F B' U' B' F' R U' F U' D' R2 D' L' R2 D2 F B D2 U' B R2 D L2 D B
4. F U2 B2 R' F D2 B' U2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 D F' B' D' L D2 B2 R' L' D' U' B2
5. F' R B' F' L D R B' L2 D2 U2 F L' F D F' D' R2 U2 D B F2 L' R2 U
6. L F' D' B' U2 F B2 R D' R' B2 F2 U' F2 B' R B' R D U F L2 B U B2
7. D' U2 L R F2 R' U2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 L' D2 R B2 R2 F' L R' F2 R L2 B'
8. D' R2 B R2 L2 U2 D R2 B2 F' U' D' L2 U D R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 R D' F2 L
9. U F U R' B2 L U' D' F U R2 L' B' L' U D B' L' D L' B2 D' R2 F B2
10. F' R' L F D' U R2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 F' U2 L U F' U F' B R2 U2 D2 R2 F2
11. F2 U2 L' B' F U2 D R U2 D2 B' D' F R' D2 F' R2 L2 F2 B R2 B' D' L2 F
12. B2 L U2 D2 F2 L' D' U' B L B F' D B' U R2 U2 F D' L2 U' D B' F' U


----------



## Jon Persson (Jan 10, 2017)

Round 168
Race to sub 30
CFOP
Moyu Weilong gts

*Ao12: 26.97
*
31.856, 28.289, 23.171, 30.139, 26.819, 25.206, 25.022, 24.805, 24.722, 29.340, 24.657, 30.723

Good run!


----------



## muchacho (Jan 10, 2017)

*Round 168*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap

Ao12: *32.67*

39.97, 32.11, 32.88, 33.73, (40.70), 27.79, (23.25), 36.09, 28.59, 36.16, 28.74, 30.66


----------



## JanW (Jan 10, 2017)

*Round 168*
Race to sub-25
CFOP
MoJue M3

*Ao12: 23.47*
25.27, (17.99), 22.27, 28.84, 25.33, 21.03, 23.37, 24.25, (31.65), 22.21, 21.68, 20.42

Not as good as last week, but good enough that I should start planning my graduation party.  I might be back in this thread later with yellow cross, or something. Otherwise it's on towards sub-20!


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 10, 2017)

Round 168
Race to sub 30
ZZ CN
Gan 356 Air

avg12: 21.98

1. 21.55+
2. 29.13
3. 30.65
4. 19.22
5. 19.72
6. 21.90
7. 24.86
8. 21.30
9. 27.13
10. 19.10
11. 15.92
12. 13.15

3 25+'s weren't very impressive, but the average was saved by a counting 15 and PB single by 0.01. (Which I got today.)


----------



## CubingScrub (Jan 12, 2017)

Round 168
Race to Sub-25
CFOP
Yuexiao

Average: 25.626

1. 31.441 
2. 23.616 
3. 21.795 
4. 26.913 
5. 24.223 
6. 25.431 
7. 27.756 
8. 22.982 
9. (33.530) 
10. 27.959 
11. (19.810) 
12. 24.142 

That counting 31 really killed the average. Lookahead felt a little rough. Been doing to many timed solves and not enough deliberate practice. Still improving though.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jan 13, 2017)

Round: 168
Race to Sub: 30
Method: CFOP
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao 3x3

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-12
avg of 12: 25.75* [3/3]*

Time List:
1. 21.88 D2 B2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 U L2 F' U2 F R' B' U B F2
2. 22.94 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D R2 D B2 L2 R2 F L2 R B U' B2 D' B R2 B'
3. 26.64 U D2 L2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 L' B' F R' D L' B2 F R
4. 24.84 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B' D R2 U' B' L D' L B' R
5. 25.44 R F2 L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U R' F' D2 B D L' R D2 B
6. 27.24 B2 L2 F' U R U L D' B D2 B' U2 D2 B2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 D
7. 26.50 U2 L2 B R2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F' D2 U L' B2 R U L' F R' D R2
8. (21.33) L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U B2 U L2 D' B' U F2 U2 R U' F' L' B'
9. 26.10 D F2 D B2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F' R B F' D B2 L B L2 F
10. 25.96 U2 L' U D' B' U L R2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2
11. (DNF(27.67)) L2 F' U2 F' R2 B' L2 F' L2 U' L R' B2 U L F2 R U
12. 29.95 L' U2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F L2 B' D' B' R' F' D' L2 D B D

Finally graduated Sub30 Race. I remember first coming here averaging 40 seconds, and now I average nearly Sub25. Thanks for doing this @Brian Kremer and @Shaky Hands , as I most likely would not have improved so much if it weren't from the motivation coming from this thread.


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 14, 2017)

Round 168 sub 30
CFOP CN
Gans Air 356
Ao12: 20.987

25.303(w), 20.111(b), 21.283(o), 20.102(w), 27.868(g), 18.017(w), 21.487(w), 20.273(b), 14.999(b), 20.845(w), 20.126(g), 21.435(y)

Consistent around 20 with CN!!!

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## virginia (Jan 14, 2017)

Race to sub: 30
Round 168
YJ Yulong
Method: partial cfop 
AO12: 35.313 wtf
*
Scrambles
*
1. 35.147 R' L2 U2 B' R' D R' U' B D F D2 R U R2 B2 L' U2 B L B2 F' D2 F2 R

2. 36.547 D F L F U B2 U2 F2 D' R F2 R D2 F' R' U' R2 D' R D' U' B L' F' D

3. 30.997 F B' U' B' F' R U' F U' D' R2 D' L' R2 D2 F B D2 U' B R2 D L2 D B

4. 34.568 F U2 B2 R' F D2 B' U2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 D F' B' D' L D2 B2 R' L' D' U' B2

5. 33.712 F' R B' F' L D R B' L2 D2 U2 F L' F D F' D' R2 U2 D B F2 L' R2 U

6. 32.134 L F' D' B' U2 F B2 R D' R' B2 F2 U' F2 B' R B' R D U F L2 B U B2

7. 30.880 D' U2 L R F2 R' U2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 U2 L' D2 R B2 R2 F' L R' F2 R L2 B'

8. 36.697 D' R2 B R2 L2 U2 D R2 B2 F' U' D' L2 U D R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 R D' F2 L

9. 47.432 U F U R' B2 L U' D' F U R2 L' B' L' U D B' L' D L' B2 D' R2 F B2

10. 38.181 F' R' L F D' U R2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 F' U2 L U F' U F' B R2 U2 D2 R2 F2

11. 39.229 F2 U2 L' B' F U2 D R U2 D2 B' D' F R' D2 F' R2 L2 F2 B R2 B' D' L2 F

12. 35.035 B2 L U2 D2 F2 L' D' U' B L B F' D B' U R2 U2 F D' L2 U' D B' F' U


----------



## Miges12w3 (Jan 14, 2017)

Race to sub: 30
Round 168
Cube: Rubik's Brand V 2.0
Method: 2 Look CFOP
Avg: 41.93

1. 39.77
2. 51.65
3. 48.06
4. 45.56
5. 37.62
6. 43.02
7. (34.30)
8. (1:34.52) This really killed my Avg. cause the cube popped 
9. 38.32
10. 38.03
11. 38.74
12. 38.50

Hoping to improve for round 169 and get a 30 sec solve cause atm my best solve is 33.48


----------



## Miges12w3 (Jan 14, 2017)

Miges12w3 said:


> Race to sub: 30
> Round 168
> Cube: Rubik's Brand V 2.0
> Method: 2 Look CFOP
> ...


lol just got a 32.86 solve


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 17, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Sixty Eight*




JanW graduates the Race to Sub-25 this week with CFOP, whilst Agguzi and GoldCubes29 both graduate the Race to Sub-30 this week too with CFOP CN and CFOP respectively. Well done to them as well as all others that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 17, 2017)

*Round 169 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday January 23rd 2017

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. D U2 B L B' U' F' L' F2 D R2 F' U2 B2 F R2 B' F R2 F' L2 R2 B2 R F
2. D' F' L R2 B L F B2 L' D' U2 B' R B' R2 L2 F' R2 D U L' D2 R F' L
3. B R B R D U F' D' R2 B' F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F R B2 F2 L2 F2 L U2 R
4. F B' D2 F2 L' R' D2 U2 L2 F R B L2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D' F D R2 U' D' R'
5. B2 R' L' U2 R B' D L D2 U' B' F L2 U D R' B2 U B F2 U L R' D' L
6. R F' L' D2 L2 R2 F' U D2 B' L' F U2 D R' B U L' F' U' R' L' D' F2 U
7. F2 U2 B2 R2 L' U2 B' L B' U B2 U B2 U' F L2 F2 R' F R2 U' R2 B2 D U2
8. U2 F' U' D' R' D2 F2 D2 U2 B2 D U' L2 F B U L' B2 L2 D' U R2 L' U2 F2
9. U' R2 F' U B' U' D L' R2 D' U L' B R D2 B' D' B R U L F B' U D'
10. L2 D U' F' L U D L D' R2 B' D2 F R' L2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 F' D' B' F2 U2
11. F' U2 F' R' F' B' L' B' R' F B2 L R B2 F' L2 B U2 L' U B' F' U F U2
12. L R U2 B' L2 U2 B L' U L' D2 B' L2 R U B F R' U F2 B2 U L' U' L2


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 17, 2017)

*Round 169*
Race to Sub-30 *on 5x5*
Qiyi
CFOP

Ao12: 27.04

24.47, (32.22,) 24.42, 28.07, 28.04, 26.60, 27.08, 29.13, 28.59, (24.04,) 24.11, 29.89

Decent.


----------



## Miges12w3 (Jan 17, 2017)

Round 169
Method: CFOP
Cube: Rubik's brand v2.0
Avg: 43.52

1. 44.71
2. 39.22
3. DNF
4. 44.27
5. (52.64)
6. 38.97
7. 43.27
8. (37.45)
9. 38.44
10. 44.07
11. 43.00
12. 51.70

Well this sucks it got worse


----------



## muchacho (Jan 17, 2017)

*Round 169*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap

Ao12: *33.88
*
(24.26), 37.09, 32.27, 54.35, 25.68, 29.23, 29.97, (58.10), 35.79, 29.14, 32.89, 32.37


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 17, 2017)

Miges12w3 said:


> Round 169
> Method: CFOP
> Cube: Rubik's brand v2.0
> Avg: 43.52
> ...



The DNF is the slowest solve, not the 52.64.So the 52.64 should count.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 17, 2017)

CubingGenius said:


> The DNF is the slowest solve, not the 52.64.So the 52.64 should count.



@Miges12w3 - CubingGenius is correct. Unfortunately, your DNF is the worst time, not the 52.64. Don't be despondent though; it took me a LONG time to graduate this (I think it was 11 weeks for sub-30; 30 weeks for sub-25.)


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 21, 2017)

Round 169 sub 25
CFOP CN
Gans Air 356
Ao12: 20.145

23.827(w), 22.346(b), 24.119(b), 26.860(b), 21.650(w), 19.180(w), 16.125(y), 24.011(o), 14.090(r), 13.269(w), 13.729(w), 22.538(y)




Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 22, 2017)

Round 169
Race to sub 30
ZZ CN
Gan 356 Air

avg12: 21.01

1. 18.03
2. 21.51
3. (27.92)
4. 22.10
5. 18.19
6. 23.77
7. 19.32
8. 24.26
9. (16.27)
10. 16.42
11. 26.14
12. 20.30


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 24, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Sixty Nine*



CubingGenius graduates the Race to Sub-30 this week with ZZ CN. Well done to all those that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 24, 2017)

*Round 170 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday January 30th 2017

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. F' B2 R U' B L2 U2 B' D2 U2 L B2 L F2 B' L' F' R2 B' U' F2 U' F' B2 R2
2. L' D' F' L2 R U' R2 D' U B' L D' R D' B' R' D2 L B' F2 D2 F' R2 D B
3. U2 F' R' U B2 U' D2 F R' D2 U B D2 L F2 U2 B2 D U2 L D2 F' B L' B2
4. U L2 R' B' D U' F' D' U' R2 U L B2 F2 D F R2 F L2 U' R' L' D' L2 U
5. F2 D' R2 D' L2 F B2 U' F L2 B' U D2 L' D2 U' L B D B' L' B2 F2 L' R
6. R2 D' L B2 D2 B2 R L2 U R' U2 F' D' F' B2 L2 F2 L B' U F D B' F U2
7. F D2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 L D B R F2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 R
8. F' R' U' D L F' D2 F2 B2 L U2 D' F U' B2 D L B' L U2 F' R' B2 U' R
9. U R' B2 L2 R2 F U' L2 U' F2 B2 L' U' L2 B2 L' B2 D' F' R2 L B' L2 D' U2
10. F' L' F U R B' U' R U B' L F' R F2 D' U L2 B R B2 U' F' D R' L
11. U' B' R2 L U2 F' B L2 B' F' L2 R' F' U2 R F U' L R F' L D2 L2 F R'
12. F2 D2 L' B2 L2 D' R2 D U B' U' B2 F U L2 R2 U' R2 L' F' L2 B' R2 D2 F2


----------



## Miges12w3 (Jan 24, 2017)

Round 170
Method: CFOP
Cube: Rubik's Brand v2.0
Avg: 35.00

1. (40.59)
2. 38.49
3. 39.67
4. 31.64
5. 30.83
6. 36.82
7. 33.40
8. 32.76
9. (29.14)
10. 34.91
11. 36.20
12. 35.26


----------



## Jasser (Jan 25, 2017)

Round 170
CFOP
Race to Sub-25
YJ Guanlong

Avg12: 26.63

21.87
(30:23)
28.68
26.52
29.76
21.55
25.88
(20.82)
27.30
30.10
25.30
29.34

gettin close


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 25, 2017)

*Round 170*
Race to Sub-30
CFOP *on 5x5*
Qiyi

*Ao12: 27.16*

25.90, 25.43, 26.26, 29.59, 31.74, 23.79, 25.72, (44.35,) (23.23,) 28.36, 25.83, 28.98


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 28, 2017)

Round 170 sub 25
CFOP CN
Gans Air 356
Ao12: 21.525

20.885(o), 24.690(b), 22.327(r), 19.571(g), 20.839(y), 20.717(w), 20.463(r), 20.190(w), 20.853(y), 22.706(o), 20.644(g), 24.424(b)


Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon Persson (Jan 29, 2017)

Round 170
Race to sub 30
CFOP
Valk 3

*Ao12: 26.605*

29.940, 24.171, 24.026, (20.938), 30.639, 25.572, 25.205, 21.938, 32.536, 23.872, 28.156, (33.535)


----------



## theos (Jan 29, 2017)

Round 170
Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 29.15*

29.98, 27.23, 24.17, 27.10, 29.32, 38.44, 24.13, (63.85), (23.34), 28.47, 27.60, 35.11

Back after 2 weeks without serious cubing and times have slipped. Need a lot of practice to get back to the consistent 25-range.



Spoiler: Notes



(1) Messed up Z perm but managed to catch it and correct.
(5) Didn't want to risk E perm because I botched it in practice. I did the E perm on a later solve just fine.
(6) Messed up EO. Messed up F perm.
(8) Botched V perm (I think it was) leaving an almost scrambled cube.
(10) Corner cubie rotated in place. Fixed it mid-solve.
(12) Lots of little mistakes on F2L like misidentifying cubies.


----------



## Sion (Jan 30, 2017)

Round 170
Race to sub-30
PCMS/Columns 
Valk 3 LE

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-29
avg of 12: 29.936

Time List:
1. 29.564 F' B2 R U' B L2 U2 B' D2 U2 L B2 L F2 B' L' F' R2 B' U' F2 U' F' B2 R2 
2. 27.934 L' D' F' L2 R U' R2 D' U B' L D' R D' B' R' D2 L B' F2 D2 F' R2 D B 
3. 32.304 U2 F' R' U B2 U' D2 F R' D2 U B D2 L F2 U2 B2 D U2 L D2 F' B L' B2 
4. 32.130 U L2 R' B' D U' F' D' U' R2 U L B2 F2 D F R2 F L2 U' R' L' D' L2 U 
5. 30.317 F2 D' R2 D' L2 F B2 U' F L2 B' U D2 L' D2 U' L B D B' L' B2 F2 L' R 
6. 29.672 R2 D' L B2 D2 B2 R L2 U R' U2 F' D' F' B2 L2 F2 L B' U F D B' F U2 
7. 29.855 F D2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 L D B R F2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 R 
8. (24.842) F' R' U' D L F' D2 F2 B2 L U2 D' F U' B2 D L B' L U2 F' R' B2 U' R 
9. (32.967) U R' B2 L2 R2 F U' L2 U' F2 B2 L' U' L2 B2 L' B2 D' F' R2 L B' L2 D' U2 
10. 28.986 F' L' F U R B' U' R U B' L F' R F2 D' U L2 B R B2 U' F' D R' L 
11. 29.038 U' B' R2 L U2 F' B L2 B' F' L2 R' F' U2 R F U' L R F' L D2 L2 F R' 
12. 29.562 F2 D2 L' B2 L2 D' R2 D U B' U' B2 F U L2 R2 U' R2 L' F' L2 B' R2 D2 F2


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 30, 2017)

Round 170
Race to sub 25
ZZ CN
Gan 356 Air

avg12: 19.44

1. 18.59
2. 15.39
3. (14.38)
4. 19.21
5. 28.94
6. 20.02
7. (39.90)
8. 20.49
9. 15.51
10. 16.42
11. 18.18
12. 21.97

I know what I did wrong with the 3 solves over 21 seconds, so it would be easy to improve on them.

(Noticed the 10th solve had the exact same time as the 10th solve last week. lol)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 30, 2017)

CubingGenius said:


> Race to sub 30
> avg12: 19.44



Would you not rather be racing for Sub-25 or Sub-20?


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 30, 2017)

Shaky Hands said:


> Would you not rather be racing for Sub-25 or Sub-20?



Sorry, I copied and pasted last week's information and forgot to change the round number and race. 

Sub-25 please.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 31, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Seventy*




Jon Persson graduates the Race to Sub-30 this week with CFOP. Well done to all those that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 31, 2017)

*Round 171 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday February 6th 2017

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. U' B F L2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' D2 R L2 D' F U2 R' B2 F R B D F2 R2 D B2
2. R' F2 D R2 D B2 D U B' D F' R L D' U' L R2 D2 B R U2 D2 R2 F D'
3. U2 D' L2 U2 L2 B L2 U' L2 U2 R' B2 F' D' B' F' R2 B' R' L F' D' L U' F
4. L2 F2 R U' R' D' F B L U2 F2 L R B F U' L' D' B L F2 R2 D F2 B'
5. R2 L' U2 F B' U2 D2 F' B' R' L B2 D' B2 F' R' B D' B' L2 R' F' B L2 U
6. F L' U2 L U2 L U D' R2 U' D' R B2 R' U L U2 L F2 D L F D' R U'
7. R' F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U L B2 U2 B D L U' B2 R2 U2 D B D U' L2 F R F2
8. L R' U' B' L D2 B' R' B F' R' L' B' F2 L D2 F B2 U2 D2 B' U' F2 U' B'
9. L F R' U D' B2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 B2 R' U' L' F' D' F D2 B2 U2 B2 R L2 B'
10. L F' L F L2 R' B' R' L' D2 U L D R F' U' D B F L2 F2 D2 B' F2 L2
11. D U' L' B2 U' F2 R' B2 L D2 R2 D' B' U B L U' R B F2 L D R U' D2
12. B F' R F L2 B2 U2 F' B U' F' L' U2 R' L2 D R L' F' R2 U2 D L2 D U'


----------



## Sion (Jan 31, 2017)

Round 171
PCMS
Valk 3 LE

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-30
avg of 12: 29.300

Time List:
1. 28.856 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 D' L U' F R' D' R D2 R' B
2. 28.695 R' F2 D R2 D B2 D U B' D F' R L D' U' L R2 D2 B R U2 D2 R2 F D'
3. 28.936 U2 D' L2 U2 L2 B L2 U' L2 U2 R' B2 F' D' B' F' R2 B' R' L F' D' L U' F
4. (22.615) L2 F2 R U' R' D' F B L U2 F2 L R B F U' L' D' B L F2 R2 D F2 B'
5. 27.090 R2 L' U2 F B' U2 D2 F' B' R' L B2 D' B2 F' R' B D' B' L2 R' F' B L2 U
6. 28.206 F L' U2 L U2 L U D' R2 U' D' R B2 R' U L U2 L F2 D L F D' R U'
7. (35.774) R' F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U L B2 U2 B D L U' B2 R2 U2 D B D U' L2 F R F2
8. 29.533 L R' U' B' L D2 B' R' B F' R' L' B' F2 L D2 F B2 U2 D2 B' U' F2 U' B'
9. 28.156 L F R' U D' B2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 B2 R' U' L' F' D' F D2 B2 U2 B2 R L2 B'
10. 30.349 L F' L F L2 R' B' R' L' D2 U L D R F' U' D B F L2 F2 D2 B' F2 L2
11. 30.054 D U' L' B2 U' F2 R' B2 L D2 R2 D' B' U B L U' R B F2 L D R U' D2
12. 33.128 B F' R F L2 B2 U2 F' B U' F' L' U2 R' L2 D R L' F' R2 U2 D L2 D U'


----------



## Miges12w3 (Jan 31, 2017)

Round 171 
CFOP
Rubik's brand v2.0
Avg. 33.65

1. 31.95
2. 32.44
3. 34.99
4. 31.14
5. (29.83)
6. (38.00)
7. 34.47
8. 31.62
9. 37.25
10. 34.89
11. 31.97
12. 35.19


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 31, 2017)

*Round 171*
Race to Sub-30 *on 5x5*
Qiyi
CFOP

*Ao12: 29.56*

29.16, 31.78, 30.22, 30.98, (38.21,) 30.10, 27.96, 27.46, 26.76, 31.13, 30.01, (23.43)

Horrible start, but cube is unlubed for 2+ weeks, no warmup solves and I've not done a solve on it since the last round. Just about graduated anyway.


----------



## kid who cubes (Feb 1, 2017)

*Round 171 *
racing to sub-30
3x3x3
Keyhole F2L


1. 34.45
2. 29.20
3. 30.04
4. 33.34
5. 33.13
6. 32.07 Ao12= 35.96
7. 31.57
8. (27.29)
9. 34.76
10. 30.94
11. (38.1)
12. 36.13


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 1, 2017)

kid who cubes said:


> *Round 171 *
> racing to sub-30
> 3x3x3
> Keyhole F2L
> ...



Hi, welcome to the Race. In future please can you include your Ao12 when posting your results? In this case, it should be 32.56. Thanks.


----------



## kid who cubes (Feb 2, 2017)

Shaky Hands said:


> Hi, welcome to the Race. In future please can you include your Ao12 when posting your results? In this case, it should be 32.56. Thanks.


Oops, nah that wad my ao12


----------



## Jon Persson (Feb 3, 2017)

Round 171
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Moyu Weilong Gts

Ao12: 27.535

27.990, 31.722, 25.755, (37.853), 25.605, (20.838), 28.319, 30.295, 25.855, 26.055, 30.473, 23.285


----------



## Agguzi (Feb 4, 2017)

Round 171 sub 25
CFOP CN 
Gans Air 356

Ao12: 20.3

21.101(r), 21.993(w), 25.779(o), 15.663(g), 17.623(r), 21.680(b), 19.803(y), 20.083(g), 19.199(w), 19.609(w), 21.108(y), 19.959(w)

Best Ao12 with CN!!!


Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## CubingGenius (Feb 4, 2017)

Round 171
Race to sub 25
ZZ CN
Gan 356 Air

avg12: 20.25

1. 21.65
2. 19.22
3. 21.72
4. (24.58)
5. 18.07
6. 20.45
7. 17.44
8. 19.53
9. (15.59)
10. 19.34
11. 21.79
12. 23.26

Only one counting sup-22 and no solves over 25s, which is good. Not very impressive average though, but very consistent which is good.


----------



## Bamboux (Feb 5, 2017)

Round 171
Race to sub 25
Roux
Yan 3
ao12: 29.046

1. 23.272
2. 32.205
3. 29.197
4. 29.480
5. ( 43.455 )
6. 31.415
7. 32.433
8. 28.281
9. ( 20.632 )
10. 24.705
11. 31.807
12. 29.668

Decent ao12 ( for me )


----------



## theos (Feb 5, 2017)

Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 26.81*

28.86, 25.45, 25.96, (32.62), 28.59, 28.74, 23.75, 26.52, 23.00, (19.59), 28.95, 28.27

Much better than last week. Not too many major mistakes, just a lot of little ones slowing down my times. Really happy though to get my PB single 



Spoiler: Notes



1) Messed up EO
4) Slow F2L - few too many mistakes
5) Minor misstep on an A perm and had to finish it by sight
6) Should have been quicker - F2L was easy but I went too slow
10) New PB single. Pretty easy F2L. PLL skip.
12) Really struggled to find pairs for F2L.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 7, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Seventy One*




Agguzi graduates the Race to Sub-25 this week with CFOP CN, whilst I graduated the Race to Sub-30 with CFOP on 5x5. Well done to all those that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 7, 2017)

*Round 172 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday February 13th 2017

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. U2 F B' D2 U2 F2 D F B2 L F2 L R' B2 F' D' R2 D' B' U' B' F U' B' R
2. B' R' B' D2 R U' R U2 F U' D F R B F2 U L R D B2 U L' R B L
3. U D R' U L' B2 R L' B2 U2 B L2 R' D2 U2 L D R' F2 B2 D' L B R' D'
4. L B U B' D2 F2 L B2 U' L D' F2 L' R B R' U2 L2 F R2 B' D2 U F R'
5. U' L' R D L' F' D2 F L F' R F' R2 F2 L' D' R' D U' B L' B R U' F
6. U2 F2 R L F2 R2 L D F L2 B2 R' D' F' B U' B L2 F R U' L' U F' D'
7. U D B' D F' R' D U' L' D2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 R' B U2 R' B L B U' R L
8. R D F U B U L2 R B' R U D2 B' F R D' U' L F' U2 D2 R' B L F'
9. R2 B U F R2 U2 D2 B2 F' R B' D' F' L2 U' D R2 U' B2 R U' F2 L2 F D
10. F2 L' F' B D' R' U2 D' L2 B2 U F' L2 R2 U2 D F2 B' L F' U' F' L' B U'
11. U2 B2 U2 F B L2 B' L D' F B' D' L B L' D' U2 R2 B R' L2 B' R' U B
12. F' U2 R L F L' B R F2 R L F2 B' L R U B2 U' D2 B2 D2 L' F' D' L


----------



## Miges12w3 (Feb 7, 2017)

Round 172
CFOP
Rubik's v2.0
Avg: 30.86

1. 26.21 Second best time out of all of my times
2. 34.51
3. 30.13
4. 31.78
5. 31.67
6. 32.13
7. 33.25
8. 34.20
9. 25.84 PB!!
10. 31.69
11. 32.41
12. 26.83 Third best time out of all

I'm extremely happy with my results hoping to graduate nest week but only time can tell.


----------



## kbrune (Feb 7, 2017)

Round 172
On 5x5
Ave: 26.92

28.43, 26.66, 24.67, 26.00, 27.73, 25.21, 24.22, 32.17, 30.92, 28.83, 26.54, 24.16

Wasn't sure where I'd be. Never tried 3x3 stage only. I'll do race to 25 and see how it goes!


----------



## Sion (Feb 7, 2017)

Race to sub 30
PCMS
Valk 3 LE

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-7
avg of 12: 27.15

Time List:
1. 27.94 U2 F B' D2 U2 F2 D F B2 L F2 L R' B2 F' D' R2 D' B' U' B' F U' B' R 
2. (34.96) B' R' B' D2 R U' R U2 F U' D F R B F2 U L R D B2 U L' R B L 
3. 21.91 U D R' U L' B2 R L' B2 U2 B L2 R' D2 U2 L D R' F2 B2 D' L B R' D' 
4. (20.88) L B U B' D2 F2 L B2 U' L D' F2 L' R B R' U2 L2 F R2 B' D2 U F R' 
5. 32.36 U' L' R D L' F' D2 F L F' R F' R2 F2 L' D' R' D U' B L' B R U' F 
6. 25.95 U2 F2 R L F2 R2 L D F L2 B2 R' D' F' B U' B L2 F R U' L' U F' D' 
7. 24.50 U D B' D F' R' D U' L' D2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 R' B U2 R' B L B U' R L 
8. 24.32 R D F U B U L2 R B' R U D2 B' F R D' U' L F' U2 D2 R' B L F' 
9. 25.12 R2 B U F R2 U2 D2 B2 F' R B' D' F' L2 U' D R2 U' B2 R U' F2 L2 F D 
10. 28.51 F2 L' F' B D' R' U2 D' L2 B2 U F' L2 R2 U2 D F2 B' L F' U' F' L' B U' 
11. 27.31 U2 B2 U2 F B L2 B' L D' F B' D' L B L' D' U2 R2 B R' L2 B' R' U B 
12. 33.57 F' U2 R L F L' B R F2 R L F2 B' L R U B2 U' D2 B2 D2 L' F' D' L


----------



## CubingScrub (Feb 7, 2017)

Race to Sub 25
CFOP
Guo Guan Yuexiao
22.673 average of 12

1. 19.877 U2 F B' D2 U2 F2 D F B2 L F2 L R' B2 F' D' R2 D' B' U' B' F U' B' R
2. (26.825) B' R' B' D2 R U' R U2 F U' D F R B F2 U L R D B2 U L' R B L
3. 26.697 U D R' U L' B2 R L' B2 U2 B L2 R' D2 U2 L D R' F2 B2 D' L B R' D'
4. 22.686 L B U B' D2 F2 L B2 U' L D' F2 L' R B R' U2 L2 F R2 B' D2 U F R'
5. (17.843) U' L' R D L' F' D2 F L F' R F' R2 F2 L' D' R' D U' B L' B R U' F
6. 23.856 U2 F2 R L F2 R2 L D F L2 B2 R' D' F' B U' B L2 F R U' L' U F' D'
7. 18.571 U D B' D F' R' D U' L' D2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 R' B U2 R' B L B U' R L
8. 24.609 R D F U B U L2 R B' R U D2 B' F R D' U' L F' U2 D2 R' B L F'
9. 23.182 R2 B U F R2 U2 D2 B2 F' R B' D' F' L2 U' D R2 U' B2 R U' F2 L2 F D
10. 21.421 F2 L' F' B D' R' U2 D' L2 B2 U F' L2 R2 U2 D F2 B' L F' U' F' L' B U'
11. 24.028 U2 B2 U2 F B L2 B' L D' F B' D' L B L' D' U2 R2 B R' L2 B' R' U B
12. 21.799 F' U2 R L F L' B R F2 R L F2 B' L R U B2 U' D2 B2 D2 L' F' D' L


----------



## Jon Persson (Feb 8, 2017)

Round 172
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Valk 3

Ao12: 26.360

23.785, 26.117, 29.456, 26.304, 28.389, 23.772, 23.422, (30.673), 27.588, (21.840), 25.172, 29.602


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 9, 2017)

Miges12w3 said:


> I'm extremely happy with my results hoping to graduate nest week but only time can tell.



I'm happy for you that your times are going down but please note graduation requires 3 weeks of successes, not just 1.


----------



## CubingGenius (Feb 10, 2017)

Round 172
Race to sub 25
ZZ CN

avg12: 20.15

1. 18.77
2. (16.00)
3. 20.11
4. (26.87)
5. 21.90
6. 20.85
7. 16.76
8. 18.86
9. 21.76
10. 24.74
11. 18.55
12. 19.12

Not very happy with this average, messed up a lot of LL recognition and lookahead. Anyway, thank you Shaky Hands for hosting the race.


----------



## Agguzi (Feb 11, 2017)

Round 172 sub 25
CFOP CN
Gans Air 356

Ao12: 19.032

17.351(w), 20.944(y), 20.469(b), 13.886(g), 15.331(o), 20.388(r), 16.192(g), 20.477(w), 25.333(b), 19.033(y), 20.505(g), 18.476(r)

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 14, 2017)

@Agguzi - I believe you have already graduated Sub-25 with CFOP CN.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 14, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Seventy Two*



CubingGenius graduates the Race to Sub-25 this week with ZZ CN, whilst Sion also graduates the Race to Sub-30 this week with PCMS/Columns. Well done to them both as well all others that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 14, 2017)

*Round 173 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday February 20th 2017

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. F' D2 L' U R2 F2 L B' D' L2 R' D U R' D B F L B L' B U D' R2 U
2. R' L2 U' R D' B' L' R2 U' F D2 B' L' U R L2 B' U R D F2 D' F R B'
3. F2 R' B' L B' L2 U2 F D U' R2 D2 U R U B' R2 F B' L' U' L D2 B' U
4. B' D2 R D2 R B2 R2 L2 D2 L' D R U' R' F U' L B F2 U F2 R2 D' U2 B2
5. U L2 U2 L' U D L F2 U2 B' U2 L2 B R' B F U' R' L2 D' F' B' U' R' U
6. L' D R' D R2 B L' F R2 B' D2 R D' F2 D U F R2 U R D' R' U D' L
7. B2 L' D B F' D R2 F R F U B2 F' U F' B U' F' B' R L2 F' D2 B' U2
8. U2 L D F' B2 R' F' U' L R2 B U' F' L' B2 U D' B' U R U F' B' R U
9. L D2 B' F D2 L' R2 F2 B' L' F2 R' F' D' L U' R' U D' L' R' U' D2 R2 L'
10. U L2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 B2 F' D' B L2 D' R L' F L' F' D' F U' B2 U' D L2
11. U2 L2 U2 D2 R2 B2 D B U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 L D' B D2 B' U' F U2 R' D U2
12. L2 B2 D2 U2 F B D R' U F R L' F D2 L' U' D F' R2 F U F2 U' B' L


----------



## Miges12w3 (Feb 14, 2017)

Round 173
Race to sub 30
CFOP
Rubik's brand
Avg: 29.64

1. 30.79
2. 36.42
3. 29.30
4. 27.94
5. 32.46
6. 25.98
7. 31.23
8. 28.29
9. 31.63
10. 26.92
11. 25.64 PB!!
12. 29.13


----------



## Jon Persson (Feb 16, 2017)

Round 173
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Valk 3

Ao12: 26.074

26.655, 28.705, 23.271, 25.673, 28.320, 22.623, 25.817, 28.388, 25.907, 25.655, 26.105, 24.956


----------



## theos (Feb 19, 2017)

Round 173
Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 29.03*

26.72, (23.01), (40.43), 34.19, 28.72, 26.21, 25.11, 27.58, 31.25, 35.35, 31.05, 24.11

Missed a week and times have slipped again. I'd like to blame it on the stinking hot weather here, but it's probably just a lack of practice. Lots of mistakes on EOLine planning this week.



Spoiler: Notes



3. Didn't complete planning EOLine within 15 seconds so execution of EOLine was very slow; that threw me off and stumbled through rest of the solve.
4. Managed to mess up EO despite it being a standard 12 edges misoriented case.
6. Quick but then struggled to identify the PLL case for some reason costing a few seconds.
7. Sluggish but then got a PLL skip.
9. Didn't properly plan EOLine and had to improvise.
10. Just very sluggish throughout.
11. Ditto.


----------



## SpartanSailor (Feb 19, 2017)

I haven't been on here in quite awhile... I haven't been in this "competition" yet, so I guess I'm a newbie this week.

I'm not sure what I'm racing to meet. I'd like sub-25, but I think today was pretty lucky overall. I set all sorts of person bests in this series of 12. Best Ao5 and Best Ao12 ever. My single best survived, but hopefully not for long.

Round 173
CFOP
GAN
Ao12: 25.982

1. 26.787
2. 25.980
3. 27.980
4. 26.152
5. (23.414)
6. 24.385
7. 24.565
8. 25.819
9. 24.898
10. 25.731
11. 27.531
12. [31.287]

That last one felt like it just came off the rails after being in a good pattern. Nevertheless. I was very pleased with this result.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 19, 2017)

@SpartanSailor, which method are you using?


----------



## SpartanSailor (Feb 20, 2017)

Idk... basic F2L? 

I do my cross, then F2L pairs, then OLL and PLL. I thought that was CFOP? Still learning along the way ...


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 20, 2017)

SpartanSailor said:


> Idk... basic F2L?
> 
> I do my cross, then F2L pairs, then OLL and PLL. I thought that was CFOP? Still learning along the way ...



CFOP then, that's fine, thanks.


----------



## mitja (Feb 20, 2017)

Round 173
race to sub 25
CFOP
Valk3
white cross

Ao12 *23.71*

1. 24.40
2. 24.48
3. 24.07
4. 21.39
5. 24.76
6. 23.82
7. 19.04 PB
8. 24.72
9. 23.19
10. 23.32
11. 23.02
12. 24.69

Best Ao5 23.09

This is my first time on this race. Hardly wait for this week.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 21, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Seventy Three*




No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 21, 2017)

*Round 174 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday February 27th 2017

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. B' U2 F D' F L' U F2 L2 U' F2 B2 D L2 R2 D' F D' L' D2 U2 F2 R2 D L
2. L U D' B' U' B2 R L' F D2 L B F' R B' U2 L2 R' U2 R2 F2 B L U' B2
3. L' U' F' L2 R D2 F' L F D2 L2 R F2 U2 D R' U2 D R U2 B' F' L2 D2 B
4. R' U2 D L2 R U2 F B' R' B' L F2 D2 U' R B R F' B' R' D2 L F2 B' U'
5. U B2 L' B2 R' F2 D' B' F2 D' R2 D F' U2 B2 R' D2 L' B R L' F2 R L2 U
6. R2 D' B' R2 U' D2 F D' F2 B2 D L' D' F' L' D R2 F U2 R U2 B R' F B'
7. B' F2 D2 B' L2 D U' F2 U B' F2 L' F' D2 L2 R2 B' R2 U2 B D L2 R' B D2
8. B' U B' D2 B U' D F B2 L2 D' B' D2 U2 B F' L' B' D2 F2 R U' F R D2
9. L2 R F2 B2 R U2 B' U' L B' R U2 F' U L' B2 R' L2 B' U2 B' L2 R D' F2
10. L U F' B2 L U F L' B L2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 B2 D' L2 U F' U F' L2 F2
11. F' B' U2 L2 B L' D2 F' D2 R' D' F' R B2 L' R2 U D B' U2 F' L' U2 R F'
12. R' L2 U2 R' F' D B2 L F2 D2 L2 U B' F' U2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L R B R D2

Good luck!


----------



## Miges12w3 (Feb 21, 2017)

Round 174
Race to sub 30 
Rubik's brand
CFOP
Avg: 29.57

1. 29.44
2. 28.95
3. 25.86
4. 29.68
5. 32.69
6. 32.97
7. 31.00
8. 30.45
9. 28.51
10. 28.54
11. 25.45
12. 31.28

Only next week let's hope i don't mess anything up and i will hopefully ave my first ever speedcube.


----------



## theos (Feb 26, 2017)

Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 25.55*

25.43, 26.61, 25.71, 24.37, 27.54, 25.83, 23.88, (28.50), (22.03), 24.58, 25.87, 25.66

No major screw-ups this week - EOLine is much better - though F2L could definitely be improved to reach the 25 second goal. Still this is my PB Ao12 time and really happy after the disaster that was last week.



Spoiler: Notes



1. Messed up F2L final pair but still got a pretty decent time anyway
4. Orient corners skip
5. Quite a few small mistakes in F2L
8. Very slow F2L FL block
9. Very easy F2L


----------



## Jon Persson (Feb 26, 2017)

Round 174
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Valk 3

Ao12: 26.577

26.569, 28.701, 28.589, 26.739, 24.955, 26.454, 27.139, 27.689, 24.571, (30.640), 24.372, (22.786)


----------



## SpartanSailor (Feb 26, 2017)

Round 174
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Valk 3 (stickerless)

Ao12: 27.377

1. (24.419)
2. 28.181
3. 26.685
4. 24.664
5. 31.351
6. 25.951
7. 29.647
8. [31.899]
9. 25.230
10. 26.480
11. 28.402
12. 27.185


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 28, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Seventy Four*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 28, 2017)

*Round 175 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday March 6th 2017

Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. D' R2 D2 F2 R' U' F L U2 D' F' L' U R2 B2 D' F' B2 U' F' D2 B2 L2 D B2
2. F B2 U2 D' R F' B' U2 L F' U F U' R2 F' L2 F2 L' U2 F R2 U2 D L2 F2
3. U L B' D2 F2 R U' R2 B2 D2 U2 L' D2 R U2 L2 F R2 L B' U' R F2 L' R2
4. D B2 R2 F' L2 F B' U F D L U' F L2 D2 F' D' U2 R' D2 L2 B F' R D2
5. U D B2 R D2 R L' F2 L2 U' B R F' D2 U R' D' B' U2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 U'
6. R' L' D2 R2 U F2 L' R' D F D' U2 L' U F U L2 R' D' B' D U' R2 U L
7. B' D' L D U B' R' F' R L2 D2 U' L' B2 U2 D L' U2 L' U L B' D B' F'
8. R B U' L' B' F2 R' L2 F2 U B U R U D R' D2 U2 F2 B U2 L' F' R D2
9. R' L' D' R2 B' D F' D2 F R2 D' L' D F' R2 F' L2 D' B U R L2 B2 F2 U'
10. L D2 R' B' R2 U2 L F' D2 B U2 R' L' D2 U F R F2 R D' L B U' D' L2
11. R' L U B2 F U D2 L D2 R D' U2 B' F U L' U F B' L F' B' U' F2 L'
12. L2 R' D' B2 L2 F' D B' D U2 F B2 R2 F' U' D' B' R F R' U2 L U2 B2 R2

Good luck!


----------



## T1_M0 (Feb 28, 2017)

*Round 175
*
Alright, it's my first time in this thread (race to sub-25). I average pretty often sub-25 and wanted to try how this is gonna start going. I use cfop, I do green cross, full pll and know about 25 oll. My main is Thunderclap. This average was pretty consistent, I got a couple pretty bad solves now, but the last two sub-23:s maybe gave me the sub-25 average. I still have way too much pauses.

*Ao12: 24,90*

1. 27,55
2. 23,62
3. 24,21
4. 25,93
5. 24,36
6. 23,37
7. 25,42
8. 24,70
9. (29,22)
10. 27,42
11. (22,26)
12. 22,45


----------



## Miges12w3 (Feb 28, 2017)

Round 175
CFOP
MF3rs
Avg 29.27

1. 29.08 
2. (33.61) 
3. 28.91 
4. 31.37 
5. 31.50 
6. 33.55 
7. 26.04 
8. 27.08 
9. 28.18 
10. 30.18 
11. (25.05) 
12. 26.84 

Yay i graduated and got my new 3x3 at the same time i'm soo happy


----------



## SpartanSailor (Mar 3, 2017)

Round 175
CFOP
Race to Sub-25
(I seriously think I'm getting worse... everyday seems like I'm backtracking in my progress... grrrrr)

Ao12: 28.328

29.618, 30.319, 26.152, (23.281), [31.465], 26.898, 26.164, 30.518, 27.915, 29.017, 28.167, 28.516


----------



## muchacho (Mar 4, 2017)

*Round 175*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap

Ao12: *34.21
*
(30.70), 37.27, 34.12, 32.47, 33.91, 33.92, (46.10), 33.05, 38.07, 30.83, 32.19, 36.25


----------



## theos (Mar 4, 2017)

Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 27.11*

24.20, (36.59), 27.19, 30.20, 34.54, (21.71), 23.33, 25.35, 31.41, 24.61, 24.22, 26.05

After last week's good performance (by my standards), this one didn't go so well. I was optimistic after practice, but I made major mistakes on quite a few solves that tanked my time. Again, if I can cut out these big mistakes, I think I can get sub-25.



Spoiler: Notes



2. Slow F2L - took really long on 2nd and 3rd blocks. Then did wrong G perm.
4. Messed up EOLine and ended up only correcting it halfway through F2L
5. Messed up EOLine again
6. No skips, F2L wasn't particularly easy, this just ended up going really fast for me
7. Another good solve on an averagely difficult cube
9. Slow F2L - took really long on 1st and 2nd blocks.
11. Started the corner orient alg in the wrong position, caught it and corrected it, but this could have been even quicker


----------



## Jon Persson (Mar 6, 2017)

Round 175
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Valk 3

Ao12: 27.823

(22.235), (32.574), 23.073, 31.123, 30.222, 26.268, 31.173, 26.556, 28.139, 27.338, 29.672, 24.670


----------



## mitja (Mar 6, 2017)

Round 175
Valk 3 M
CFOP

1. 21.24
2. 26.15
3. 18.87 PB
4. 22.14
5. 25.58
6. 22.32
7. 26.47
8. 24.54
9. 21.69
10. 21.34
11. 24.32
12. 23.26

Ao12:*23.26*
Valk 3 M unboxed today. Strange feeling. Some of the solves where worse but some better then in round 173. Great cube, I feel I could be doing faster, but am still getting used to the cube.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 7, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Seventy Five*




Miges12w3 graduates the Race to Sub 30 this week with CFOP. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 7, 2017)

*Round 176 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday March 13th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. L' R U' F R L2 D B2 R' L2 D' U' L' B2 U2 D2 R D' U' B' L D2 U' R' B2
2. B' U' B2 L D B L' R' D' B2 U' D F' R' B' F L' B U2 D' R D2 F B R
3. B U2 R F D2 U' F U' D F2 L' B U F R' L2 F R' U' B' R B R' U2 B'
4. B2 F2 R D B2 D2 B L' D2 R B2 F U' L2 R F' U2 F2 U B U' L R' F D'
5. F D' U B U R2 U D2 R F L F D B2 R2 F D2 F' U2 R B R B2 D L
6. D' R D' R2 F2 U2 B' L' U2 L2 F' D2 U2 F' B' R' U' R2 F' L F' U2 B U2 R'
7. U' B' F D L' B' F' U2 L R' D R2 B U2 L2 U' R2 U F' B U D R2 D2 U
8. L F L' R' U2 R F L2 F' D' R2 F B2 U' B U2 R' U' R L2 U D2 B' U L'
9. R D U' F2 L F' R L U B' U2 L2 U' D B U2 B D2 F2 L2 D R' L' B' U2
10. F2 R2 U2 D B' R B2 U F2 D L B2 L' D F U2 R F B' R' L U2 R2 L D'
11. L2 U D' F U F2 U D2 B F R D2 B U2 F' B U2 F' B2 L2 R2 B D B U2
12. R L' F2 L D F' U2 B L2 U2 R2 L2 B' R' D B2 U D B2 R2 D' U B L' R

Good luck!


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Mar 7, 2017)

Round: 176
Race to Sub: 25
Method: CFOP
Cube: GuoGuan Yuexiao

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-6
*avg of 12: 24.31 (1/3)*

Time List:
1. (27.13) D' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 B D U L' U' L2 B2 R2
2. 26.02 F R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 R2 B U2 F' D' F D U' L F' U' B L2
3. 22.31 L' B2 U' F2 D2 B R F2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 L2
4. 22.97 F B L2 D' R' U2 L' B2 U F' R B2 U2 L' D2 F2 L F2 R' U2
5. 23.20 F2 D F B' L U L U R U D L2 F2 U' F2 B2 D L2 F2 R
6. 24.66 B L2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 F L' F L R F' D F U' B' F
7. 24.77 F B2 U B D' B D F' B2 U2 L2 F2 R U2 R D2 B2 R' U'
8. 23.88 U R' U2 B2 D2 F D R L2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F
9. 25.34 D2 F R2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 R2 D U B' L2 R' U2 F2 U' L
10. 24.28 F D B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 R' U' L' B2 D B' U2 R2 D
11. 25.67 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 R' F' U L R' D' U R' U F'
12. (21.32) L2 B U2 B D2 B F U2 F' R2 U L2 R2 U' F2 R U B' R' F'


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 8, 2017)

*Round 126
Race to sub 25 (CFOP, Thunderclap)

Ao12: 23.80 (2/3)*
22.63, 23.91, 26.75, 22.35, 20.78, 27.08, (18.79), 20.37, 23.94, 23.85, 26.36, (28.91)

Little more lookahead in every solve and I could be looking forward to sub-20


----------



## mitja (Mar 9, 2017)

round 176 (3/3)
Valk 3M
CFOP

1.23.81
2.27.57
3.23.01
4.25.92
5.25.60
6.22.75
7.23.70
8.21.41
9.21.13
10.20.26
11.26.95
12.25.24

*Ao12:23.95
*
I was quite distracted, not concentrated, but i insisted to finish. Lots of over 25 in this round, but I am glad I tried Now A long road to reach sub 20.


----------



## theos (Mar 12, 2017)

Round 176
Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 27.41*

27.92, 26.26, 25.77, 28.24, 28.68, (20.38), 27.39, 24.09, 29.33, 25.86, 30.53, (32.53)

I switched up my technique for some of my PLLs and that led to some very inconsistent times in practice. But I also had a lot of good sub-25 times and thought I stood a real shot today if I didn't mess up my PLLs. That wasn't to be the case however - even when I wasn't making any big mistakes I was too slow, most noticeably on F2L and the first 2 blocks/pairs in particular.



Spoiler: Notes



5. Mess up on F2L last pair that took a couple of seconds to correct, otherwise would have been a fast time
6. Very easy F2L
9. Very awkward F2L with numerous little mistakes
11. Very slow F2L - no mistakes but took a long time to find cubie pairs
12. Messed up EOLine


----------



## SpartanSailor (Mar 12, 2017)

Round 176. I'm DEFINITELY trending the wrong direction. A tad frustrating.
Race to sub-25 (maybe I should change??? This is gonna be a LONG road to sub-25)
CFOP
Valk 3 (stickerless)

Ao12: 29.063

27.915, 29.081, 27.636, 30.619, 31.868, [31.952], 28.502, 30.398, (23.981), 27.303, 28.402, 28.914


----------



## Jon Persson (Mar 13, 2017)

Round 176
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Guoguan yuexiao

Ao12: 28.107

26.356, 30.773, 23.623, 31.573, 26.605, 24.122, 28.339, 30.636, 23.771, 32.956, 28.854, 30.041


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 13, 2017)

SpartanSailor said:


> I'm DEFINITELY trending the wrong direction. A tad frustrating.
> Race to sub-25 (maybe I should change??? This is gonna be a LONG road to sub-25)



All 5 returning competitors in the Race to Sub-25 had a worse time this week than last week, so you're not alone.

I started competing in the Race to Sub-25 in Round 127 and didn't graduate until Round 154, so there's no rush.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 14, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Seventy Six*



mitja graduates the Race to Sub 25 this week with CFOP. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler




no entries this week​



Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 14, 2017)

*Round 177 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday March 20th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. L' R B' R' D2 U2 L U' F U D R2 D F2 R' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' U B2 D2 R
2. R F' R' B F2 L2 D2 F2 U B F2 L2 U2 D B' F2 L F R' U' B R2 D2 U2 R
3. L2 R F' R2 D B2 L' D' L' F2 L2 B2 U2 F' B U2 D2 B' D' R' U' R D' B' D'
4. B D2 L B' D2 F' R' B L F D L' D R F' D' B U2 B' R F2 U' F D2 B2
5. B2 D' F' U' D2 R2 L B' D L B' R2 L U2 R' D L2 D' L F' L B2 U' R L2
6. B U L' D2 L F D L B' L' R B F2 L D L' F2 R L B' F' L' B2 U D'
7. F U' B' R' D2 L' D' F R L U' B2 R L2 U' L2 F U L2 B2 D F B2 L D2
8. F L2 R' U2 D' F R U2 R L D2 U2 L R U2 R' U' D' R L' D' R L D2 L2
9. B D B' U' R D2 F' L D R' U L' D F U' B U F' D' L2 F U2 R2 F' B'
10. L R B' R' L2 U2 B2 F R U' L' F' B' D' R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 F2 L F'
11. R D' F2 D' U L D' R' D2 L' R D2 B D' U B' D2 R' F' L' F D L2 D R'
12. F2 D' R B R' F2 D F' D' U2 L U' F' L2 D U' R' L2 B U F2 B2 U' F2 L'

Good luck!


----------



## muchacho (Mar 15, 2017)

*Round 177*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Weilong v2

Ao12: *34.51*

32.29, 36.37, 33.69, (38.88), 34.22, 29.69, 37.13, (26.00), 33.57, 36.55, 34.53, 37.04


----------



## Miges12w3 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Round 177
Race to Sub-25
CFOP*
MF3rs
*Ao12: 24.92

1. 22.62
2. 27.44 
3. 25.13 
4. 25.79
5. 24.60 
6. 26.57 
7. 23.79 
8. 21.69 
9. (29.32) 
10. 28.57 
11. (20.91) 
12. 22.93 
*
I am very happy with my results this week the new cube has done a lot for me. Hoping to graduate in the next two weeks.


----------



## SpartanSailor (Mar 15, 2017)

Miges12w3 said:


> *Round 177
> Race to Sub-25
> CFOP*
> MF3rs
> ...



Nicely Done!!


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 15, 2017)

*177
sub-25

Ao12: 25.47
*
27.01, 23.13, 23.02, 26.30, (21.58), 27.28, 26.09, 23.90, 26.91, 26.87, 24.23, (27.92)*
*
Noooooo... what did I do! I was like 100% sure this is gonna be an easy graduate and then I started panicking during every solve. Probably any competition situation can get me so nervous. Maybe you just have to do this more than three times...


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Mar 18, 2017)

Round: 177
Race to Sub: 25
Method: CFOP
Cube: GuoGuan Yuexiao

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-17
*avg of 12: 22.62 (2/3)*

Time List:
1. 24.71 L' U' B2 D L D2 R F L' F2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 F D2
2. 21.21 R2 D R' F' L D F' R F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B' R2 B L
3. 23.25 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 B2 R U2 L' U R' U F' L' F2 U F2 D R'
4. 20.91 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 D R' D' B' L D2 U2 L' U B2 D
5. 20.57 U F U2 F L2 R2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U B' D L B2 U' F L D2
6. 23.90 U' D2 R2 F R2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 U2 R U2 B2 F' D' U B' L' F
7. (25.15) U F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 B' D U L F' D F' D' B D'
8. 24.48 F B R2 L F2 R U2 L2 F L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2
9. 22.12 R2 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 B2 F' U' L D L D2 U2 L' B2 F' U2
10. (19.07) F' U D2 F R' F' R2 F' U' F B2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B'
11. 23.76 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F R2 U2 R U2 L' R' D' L' U' L' R' F'
12. 21.23 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 B D2 R' U2 R2 B2 D R F2 U' R2 B

I'm enjoying the consistency of between 20-25 seconds. Hopefully I can finally finish this race thread next week ;p


----------



## SpartanSailor (Mar 18, 2017)

Round 177
CFOP 
Valk 3 Stickerless
Race to sub 25. 

Ao12 = 26.228
Finally made progress in the right direction! Messed up the OLL for the second, but pleased with this effort. 

25.950, [30.131], 22.280, 29.785, 27.747, 24.965, 26.518, (22.036), 27.982, 25.965, 26.118, 24.970


----------



## theos (Mar 19, 2017)

Round 177
Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 27.48*

29.60, 26.88, (20.14), (37.35), 25.32, 28.22, 28.10, 28.70, 22.55, 26.84, 36.69, 21.86

Optimistic after practice when I got my first timed sub-25 Ao12. However despite some very good luck in this week's solves I got yet another 27. I've got to improve my F2L, particularly around the building of the first F2L blocks on each side.



Spoiler: Notes



1. A bit sluggish getting first 2 F2L blocks
2. Again slow on the second F2L block
3. Easy EOLine, easy F2L, easy OLL, easy PLL - this could've been a PB but just missed out
4. Messed up EOLine, and then messed up final F2L pair
6. F2L was messy as ended up trying to do first 2 blocks simultaneously which didn't quite work out
7. Super slow 3rd F2L block
8. Slow 1st F2L block
11. OCLL skip, but then somehow kept on catching on an easy U perm
12. PLL skip


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 19, 2017)

Round 117
New guy
Method: CFOP CN
Race to: sub 30
Cube: Stickerless Valk 3



(52.02), 33.37, 33.45, 43.52, 40.49, 33.10, 33.56, 35.90, 29.92, 28.43, 47.50, (27.24)

Final avg:
36.54


----------



## Acuber123456 (Mar 19, 2017)

Round 177 
New
Cfop
Cube yongjun Guanlong 
Ao12 29.809
1: 24.19
2: 32.02
3: 33.66
4: 35.9
5: (22.175)
6: 30.683
7: (38.935)
8: 27.951
9: 34.173
10: 25.252
11: 27.894
12: 26.721
Pretty standard for me I may average a little lower than this average


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 19, 2017)

@Acuber123456 - are you competing in Race to Sub 25 or Race to Sub 30?


----------



## Acuber123456 (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah this is my first time


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 19, 2017)

@Acuber123456 - which one specifically are you competing in? Sub-25 or Sub-30?


----------



## Acuber123456 (Mar 19, 2017)

Sub 25


----------



## Miges12w3 (Mar 20, 2017)

SpartanSailor said:


> Nicely Done!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 21, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Seventy Seven*




No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 21, 2017)

*Round 178 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday March 27th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. F' R2 F' R F2 L2 D F L' R' F D' L R U F2 R B' L2 U' R' L D R2 F
2. L B' D' L' R U B F2 L2 B' L2 D L2 U' L' F2 D B2 L2 F' U2 F2 B2 R' D
3. F' R' D2 F' D R2 U' R' L' F L D B U2 F B2 L R D F U' D' F' B2 R2
4. L R D R U' D2 L2 F2 L' B F' U2 D' R' F L' F D B2 L2 B' R2 L2 D2 R
5. U' R' F' B2 L R' B2 R2 L' F2 U' L' D R U2 R U' L2 F L2 B' F R' B2 F'
6. D' L F2 D U B U2 R B2 L' D' R2 U2 B' R F D2 L B D B R L' F L
7. D2 U' F' D' F R' F' L2 B2 R B L' U' R' L U B2 F R2 F B2 U D R' L2
8. R2 F L F' D' L2 R' U2 B D' B' R' B' D L F B2 D2 U2 L2 F D2 R U' L
9. L U2 R' D' F' B D2 L2 F D' L2 U F2 D' B' L U2 D' R2 U B R' B F2 R
10. F' U R F U L B2 D R' B' R' U2 D R' L F' R2 D R' F' R F B D' F'
11. D U2 B D' L D' B' U2 F L2 U2 F' D' B' L2 F2 U' D B2 R2 L B' F' R' U2
12. F U F D F D2 B D2 L B2 U R D' R' U2 L R' U D2 R L2 B2 L D' R'

Good luck!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 21, 2017)

*Round 178
Race to Sub-30*
CFOP Yellow Cross Only
Ao12: 27.47

26.25, 29.41, 28.54, 30.92, 25.34, (31.97,) (21.05,) 21.47, 26.87, 31.85, 29.16, 24.90



Spoiler



Beautiful X-cross on one of those. Shame I'm only just started experimenting with dual CN.


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 21, 2017)

*Round 178
Race to sub-25

Ao12 24.95 (1/3)
*
24.11, 22.24, 21.80, 21.87, (21.06), 28.94, 27.66, 27.35, 23.88, 24.54, 27.09, (DNF)

Started good, messed up in the end but made it


----------



## Acuber123456 (Mar 21, 2017)

Round 178 race to sub 25:
Ao12:29.365
28.226,30.335,27.156,26.738,32.106,35.655,(24.812),32.457,26.084,27.847,(38.090),27.003


----------



## Miges12w3 (Mar 21, 2017)

*Round 178
CFOP*
MF3rs
*Avg of 12: 24.79

Time List:
1. (21.09) 
2. 25.48 
3. 26.13 
4. 24.51 
5. 26.64 
6. 27.18 
7. 22.55 
8. 24.68 
9. 25.65 
10. (27.58) 
11. 22.43 
12. 22.61

This is really exciting for me because I am almost considered Sub-25 and in a few weeks I'll have a Valk and many other new cubes*


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Mar 22, 2017)

Round: 178
Race to Sub: 25
Method: CFOP
Cube: GuoGuan Yuexiao

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-21
*avg of 12: 23.29 (3/3)*

Time List:
1. 25.95 L2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D' F' D L' B F2 U' F U2 R' B' 
2. (16.62) U' D R' L B' L2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 B' 
3. 25.15 B' U D' B' R2 F2 R' U2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L D2 R B2 L 
4. 20.94+ R' D2 F2 D2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 B' R F' U' L' U F2 L U' 
5. 19.57 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B U' B D B2 L' F' L2 D' L F2 
6. 21.29 B' F' D2 L2 B D2 R2 D2 F' U2 L' F2 D L' U R' B R D B2 
7. (27.75) B2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 D' F2 U L2 R2 B F U' B2 R B F' U' L2 R 
8. 22.26 L' U2 R2 U L2 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 R' D2 U F' R' U B L2 D2 
9. 25.86 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 B R2 B R' U B' D' R B' R D2 L R2 
10. 22.93 L' R' D2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' D F2 R B' D F2 U' F R2 D' 
11. 24.91 B U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U' F' D U2 L' F' R' U' R2 U 
12. 23.97 R2 B' D2 B' F' L2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 R' U B' U2 L' D L D R F

Finally graduated this race thread! Big thanks to @Shaky Hands for running it and good luck to everyone else competing.


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 24, 2017)

round 178
race to sub 30
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-24
avg of 12: 37.298

Time List:
1. 31.763 F' R2 F' R F2 L2 D F L' R' F D' L R U F2 R B' L2 U' R' L D R2 F
2. 30.198 L B' D' L' R U B F2 L2 B' L2 D L2 U' L' F2 D B2 L2 F' U2 F2 B2 R' D
3. 42.534+ F' R' D2 F' D R2 U' R' L' F L D B U2 F B2 L R D F U' D' F' B2 R2
4. 37.297 L R D R U' D2 L2 F2 L' B F' U2 D' R' F L' F D B2 L2 B' R2 L2 D2 R
5. 31.065 U' R' F' B2 L R' B2 R2 L' F2 U' L' D R U2 R U' L2 F L2 B' F R' B2 F'
6. 42.238 D' L F2 D U B U2 R B2 L' D' R2 U2 B' R F D2 L B D B R L' F L
7. 46.319 R2 F L F' D' L2 R' U2 B D' B' R' B' D L F B2 D2 U2 L2 F D2 R U' L
8. (30.075) L U2 R' D' F' B D2 L2 F D' L2 U F2 D' B' L U2 D' R2 U B R' B F2 R
9. (DNF(0.635)) F' U R F U L B2 D R' B' R' U2 D R' L F' R2 D R' F' R F B D' F'
10. 33.713 D U2 B D' L D' B' U2 F L2 U2 F' D' B' L2 F2 U' D B2 R2 L B' F' R' U2
11. 44.369 F U F D F D2 B D2 L B2 U R D' R' U2 L R' U D2 R L2 B2 L D' R'
12. 33.483 D2 L F2 L B2 F2 R U2 L D2 L2 B' D F L R' B2 U B2 F2 D2


----------



## Cobradude555 (Mar 26, 2017)

Round 178
Race to sub 30
Cube: Gans Air 356
CFOP with 4LLL
Used listed scrambles
Ao12: 33.89 sec

Time list: 42.66, 20.15(not too shabby), 34.85, 30.59, 41.26, 34.20, 27.27, 35.76, (DNF)slipped on Headlight alg, 35.88, 35.85, 34.30


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 26, 2017)

@Cobradude555 - I calculate your Ao12 as 35.26 as your best time (20.15) and worst time (DNF) do not contribute towards the average for cubing purposes.


----------



## muchacho (Mar 26, 2017)

*Round 178*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Weilong v2

Ao12: *32.58
*
28.89, 27.99, 32.60, (22.21), 53.72, 26.01, (1:06.19), 30.12, 28.49, 30.55, 34.17, 33.24


----------



## Cobradude555 (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh okay thanks I was wondering how you calculated that I will do that in the future


----------



## SpartanSailor (Mar 26, 2017)

Not too bad this week...

Round 178
VALK 3 (Stickerless)
CFOP
race to sub-25

Ao12 = 25.971

(20.933), 26.667, 23.202, 29.665, 29.268, 22.947, 22.971, [30.204], 26.185, 26.931, 22.083, 29.798


----------



## Mappo (Mar 27, 2017)

*Round 178*
Race to sub: 25
Method: CFOP,Full OLL & PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Magnetic Stickerless
*Ao12 25.22*

28.04 21.25 21.88 21.46 26.94 (50.08) 22.54 28.89 22.16 26.07 32.90 (20.98)

Just missed on this one but would say this is a very good avg for me at the moment. Been a while (round 165) but back into getting faster. Just starting to get ao12's below 25s during practice.
Have finally finished learning full OLL and had my first comp (video here), unfortunately got nervous and made to many errors, so didn't get an official sub 30 avg like I should have been able to.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 27, 2017)

Mappo said:


> Have finally finished learning full OLL and had my first comp (video here), unfortunately got nervous and made to many errors, so didn't get an official sub 30 avg like I should have been able to.



Welcome back. First comp nightmares happened to a lot of us. Think of it as setting an easy target to beat next time.


----------



## Jon Persson (Mar 27, 2017)

Round 178
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Valk 3

Ao12: 26.578

26.256, 27.502, (22.224), 23.272, 28.989, 27.753, 28.740, (30.539), 28.589, 22.371, 25.105, 26.206


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 27, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Seventy Eight*




GoldCubes29 graduates the Race to Sub-25 this week with CFOP. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 28, 2017)

*Round 179 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday April 3rd 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. F2 L2 B D2 U' R2 U' F U' F2 L' R2 B' U' B2 L' U2 L2 U' B D2 L2 B F2 L'
2. B R L U2 L' B R' U R' F R' L F B U' F R' D' F2 D L' F2 B2 U2 L2
3. F2 U' L' D2 B U' B2 D L B' R2 F' R L B' R2 F L2 B' L' R2 F' D2 U' L
4. R B' F R' D U2 L F' L2 R2 U' L' F' L2 R U B2 L2 B' R2 D R' L F L'
5. F R L2 U' F2 U' B F2 R' D B U D' B2 R B L2 D L2 D' R' B' D' U2 R
6. F B' L D2 U' L' U' R D B2 U' D B' F L' B2 U2 R2 D' B2 L' R F2 D F2
7. L D L' R F2 L U' B2 F' D2 R2 B' D' U2 B U F L R D U2 F L B' U2
8. R U' F D R' B D' U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 U2 D F B' R B' R D' B R
9. U2 F2 U L2 B' D B2 U F2 R D2 F' D' R' B2 D2 U L2 D L D F2 D2 L D'
10. U' R F B2 U' L F U2 L R U B U' D' R2 U B2 U R' F2 B2 D' U2 B' U
11. L' D B' F2 D2 L' U' F B R2 F2 U' D2 F' U2 L B2 U R2 D B D B' D' L'
12. F' U L2 D R B R F2 B2 L R F2 R' B2 F D2 L2 R D' R' F' D' L B' R'

Good luck!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 28, 2017)

*Round 179
Race to Sub-30*
CFOP Yellow Cross Only
Valk

*Ao12: 25.58
*
24.51, 24.10, 24.66, 32.33, 24.27, 21.90, (35.88,) 26.46, (20.62,) 22.01, 26.68, 28.84


----------



## muchacho (Mar 28, 2017)

*Round 179*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Weilong v2

Ao12: *30.24
*
35.80, 24.81, 32.74, 31.24, 29.06, 33.71, 26.41, (24.00), 27.87, 35.07, (DNF), 25.71


----------



## Miges12w3 (Mar 28, 2017)

*Round 179
Race to Sub-25
CFOP*
MF3rs
*avg of 12: 24.69*

*Time List:
1. (20.92) 
2. 22.14 
3. 23.94 
4. 24.75
5. 23.16 
6. 33.39 
7. 22.24 
8. 23.97
9. 25.13 
10. 22.62 
11. (33.56) 
12. 25.53 *

I'm soo happy I finally learned full PLL and I just graduated in Sub-25. I thought the 33-second solves were going to mess me up but I just made it.


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 28, 2017)

Round 179
Race to sub 25 (2/3)
Ao12* 23.87
*
22.07, 23.42, 23.04, 22.58, 23.37, (21.56), (DNF), 24.90, 28.21, 23.68, 23,04

Very consistent this week, not very good times but neither very bad (except the one and the DNF)


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 28, 2017)

Mappo said:


> Have finally finished learning full OLL and had my first comp (video here), unfortunately got nervous and made to many errors, so didn't get an official sub 30 avg like I should have been able to.


A tip: when practicing, you should wear a hat or something like that so when it's comp day, you feel like you are still home.


----------



## Acuber123456 (Mar 29, 2017)

Round 179
Ao12:35.172
Ps. I just started learning Xcross so my times are rather slow
34.910,(44.946),37.127,33.209,38.850,(28.121),38.014,31.661,31.548,42.074,31.379,33.947


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 30, 2017)

CornerCutter
Race to Sub-30 OH
Cube: Valk 3
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 44.43*

1. 41.86 
2. 50.04 
3. (52.51) 
4. 43.33 
5. 41.21 
6. 41.16 
7. 40.63 
8. 50.34 
9. 45.21 
10. (39.87) 
11. 42.81 
12. 47.65 

This is my first time competing for OH.


----------



## Fyzzna (Mar 31, 2017)

Another first timer coming through.
*
Round 179
Race to Sub-30*

Method: Roux with 2 look CMLL
Cube: The Valk 3

*Ao12: 35.75*

38.62, (44.64), 37.79, 39.24, 32.31, 36.55, 39.52, 36.53, (29.54), 30.98, 32.90, 33.10

Overall not too satisfied with the result, I locked up too frequently and some of those high 30's could've easily been low 30's if my recognition was better. I also feel like I still need too many moves for my blocks, especially the second one.


----------



## theos (Apr 1, 2017)

Round 179
Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 29.43*

23.84, 31.60, (49.78), (21.54), 29.25, 25.54, 23.58, 22.82, 36.27, 39.90, 37.60, 23.90

I think this is my worst Ao12 since graduating sub-30 (including many practice runs). Don't know how it happened as I had 3 practice runs earlier that were in the 25 second ballpark.



Spoiler: Notes



2. Very very slow on 1st F2L block
3. Somehow messed up my A perm
4. Good time without doing anything amazing on the solve
5. Slow F2L
8. Very easy F2L; was pretty slow on PLL otherwise would have been a really good time
9. Messed up EO and took ages to fix it
10. Messed up EO and didn't notice it until OLL and had to go back and fix F2L; then slow on A perm trying not to make same mistake as solve #3
11. Slow on EO-Line and on beginning of F2L
12. Included an F2L pair skip


----------



## Mappo (Apr 3, 2017)

*Round 179*
Race to sub: 25
Method: CFOP,Full OLL & PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Magnetic Stickerless
*Ao12 24.18*

22.09 (20.44) 23.99 26.55 22.22 (28.14) 23.42 28.00 21.65 25.66 24.77 23.44

Very nice avg for me, still think I will struggle to get three in a row. Ao50, 100 and 1000 are still 25.5 ish. 
Did get my first Ao5 below 20s yesterday at 19.19 - 17.92 (26.76) 20.63 (16.04) 18.99, few easy solves and a PLL skip helped.



Shaky Hands said:


> Welcome back. First comp nightmares happened to a lot of us. Think of it as setting an easy target to beat next time.


The problem is there hasn't been a comp in Brisbane since Sept 2015, had to travel interstate for this one so might be a while. till my next comp. At least I should be able to really smash my official PB then 



CubingBanana said:


> A tip: when practicing, you should wear a hat or something like that so when it's comp day, you feel like you are still home.


Maybe I will try something like that, maybe an orange hoody , but I think it was more the quickly sit down do you solve, get up wait, quickly sit down etc that I wasn't expecting. May just do some practice that better matches comp day procedure.


----------



## SpartanSailor (Apr 3, 2017)

Round 179
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Valk 3 (stickerless)

Ao12 = 26.740
A little backward again, but overall not too bad. More in the 30s that I'd like, but...

23.135, 30.153, [30.531], 24.865, 25.999, 26.999, (22.799), 23.670, 27.849, 30.399, 27.036, 27.915


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 4, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Seventy Nine*



Miges12w3 graduates the Race to Sub-25 this week with CFOP. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 4, 2017)

*Round 180 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday April 10th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. U2 D R' L F' R F B' R L' D2 B2 F' R F2 R L U' B' F L' F R D' R'
2. R D R2 L2 D2 L F U2 F B' D R' B2 D2 R' U' F2 U2 B R' D F2 L D2 L2
3. L' R B2 D U L2 D2 F2 L F2 B L' R U' F R F D B R U2 L2 D' L D2
4. L' F' D U R2 U2 F L2 R2 F' U2 R2 L' B R B' F2 U2 R' B U2 L2 B F L2
5. B' F' L U D R' U' L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R F' R L2 D' U' R' F2 R' U2 D2
6. D' B' R2 D2 U2 F2 D B L' R B' F L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B D' F2 R2 L' B' U B2
7. F' D' U' F2 B2 L F L' F' R F' R F D' L' F' B2 U B' D2 B2 L' B' L' U
8. B2 U F U' R F' B' R2 L U2 B2 U L' F' R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B L' F' B2 D' L2
9. L2 D R2 F2 R2 L' U' D2 R2 B' R F2 B2 D F' D U' L2 B2 U' D F' U B2 F
10. R2 D L R D R U' F' B R B F R L' D R U B2 F' L2 F R F' R' U'
11. D F' R2 F' L2 D2 R U2 D R2 D F L2 B' L' B D R F D F B L' U2 B
12. U F D' B R2 D2 F2 L' R B2 F L D2 L' U2 F' L2 U' L B U2 B' F' R' F

Good luck!


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 4, 2017)

*Round 180 (sub-25)*
Thunderclap, cfop

25.10, 20.81, 21.15, 21.17, 24.99, (19.39), 22.84 19.92, 22.21, (30.46), 24.83, 21.19 *= 22.42 (3/3)
*
I've finally started to get faster at 3x3. I've broke my pb single and avg several times during the last week. Now I didn't do any warm-up so I could do much better. Maybe I'll do more solves and try starting race to sub-20 today.


----------



## Fyzzna (Apr 4, 2017)

*Round 180*
*Race to Sub-30*

*Ao12: 31.99*

(39.16), 30.87, 28.62, 26.24, 35.62, (23.87), 35.42, 29.03, 31.96, 31.97, 38.90, 31.31​


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 4, 2017)

*Round 180
Race to Sub-30*
CFOP Yellow Cross only
Valk

*Ao12: 26.81*

29.96, 29.48, 24.10, (32.99,) 29.59, 24.93, (20.17,) 26.66, 27.66, 24.55, 21.03, 30.57

Terrible Ao5 for me in the first 5 solves.


----------



## Mappo (Apr 9, 2017)

*Round 180*
Race to sub: 25
Method: CFOP,Full OLL & PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Magnetic Stickerless
*Ao12 25.25*

24.05 23.84 (20.86) 30.39 22.00 26.29 22.35 22.59 (35.73) 29.07 24.50 27.34


----------



## Isaac VM (Apr 9, 2017)

Round: *180*
Race to sub: *30*
Method: *Roux OH*
Cube: Weilong GTS
Ao12: 35.16

(47.74), 42.34, 33.89, 38.77, 32.53, 43.48, 36.25, 32.45, 30.43, 30.83, (28.35), 30.60

I decided to return to this thread but this time with Roux OH


----------



## Acuber123456 (Apr 10, 2017)

Round:180
Ao12:29.554
29.081,27.815,29.494,30.853,(34.433),(25.575),28.797,33.834,30.180,28.737,30.284,26.462


----------



## SpartanSailor (Apr 11, 2017)

Round 180
Race to sub-25
VALK 3 (Stickerless)
CFOP

I'm still oscillating and not necessarily going the right direction, but this week I don't care. I got an 18.883 in there (clearly tossed out for the average), but that was a large margin over my previous PB and my first sub-20 single. 

Ao12 = 27.665

25.898, 26.165, 30.353, 25.152, 29.503, (18.883*),
26.485, [31.853], 26.289, 30.921, 27.636, 28.249


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 11, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Eighty*




T1_M0 graduates the Race to Sub-25 with CFOP, whilst I graduate again in the Race to Sub-30, this time with CFOP YC. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 11, 2017)

*Round 181 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday April 17th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. U L' R F R D' B2 U2 R' D' R' D F R B F2 L R' U D L2 D2 L2 B R'
2. F2 R' B' F' U' D B2 U L2 F' U2 L F L U R' B' F' D' B F U F D2 L2
3. B' R' U R' F' D' U2 B' D B2 R L2 B2 F L B' U' R L B2 R D' B R L2
4. F' B2 L R2 U B D L' B R2 F' U' B' U2 D2 R' L F L2 R' B' U' L F' R
5. D2 R B D2 F2 D U F' U2 D2 L' U' L2 F D' R2 L U D B' L D' R U' F'
6. D2 F' B' L2 F D B U2 D' L2 D2 L F2 R L2 D2 L B U' B U2 R2 U2 D2 R'
7. R' B2 L' F2 B2 U F' U D2 L' F2 B R' U' L R' B' F U' F' L U2 F D B2
8. L F R B' F2 D F R2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 R' L' F L2 B2 U F R2 U2 F2 R F2
9. R F L' B D' R D' F' L' U2 L2 D' U' L2 D F B2 D2 R' U' L' R' B2 L2 F2
10. D' R U2 L F' U2 B' D2 B D2 B2 R F U' F2 L2 D2 F' B U2 L2 R' D R2 F'
11. D2 B L' D' U F B L D2 R F2 B' U' L' D L' U2 B' L' U' L U2 D2 L D'
12. R' D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F' D R L2 B U' F L' U2 D' L2 B' F U2 D' R2 D L2 U'

Good luck!


----------



## Isaac VM (Apr 12, 2017)

*Round -181*
Race to sub: 30
Method: Roux OH

Ao12: *33.63*

Lista de tiempos:
28.83, 28.86, (*DNF*), 35.99, 36.78, 36.30, 32.63, 36.14, (*28.43*), 32.75, 33.72, 34.27

I DNF'd the third solve because I messed up my F2B :/


----------



## Fyzzna (Apr 12, 2017)

*Round 181
Race to Sub-30

Ao12: 29.33 *

30.29, 32.12, 31.25, 29.85, 27.00, 27.72, 28.71, 26.94, (26.38), 27.79, 31.62, (39.26)

The first three solves were kinda wonky, but I managed to get it together after that. The last time was due to me messing up the permutation of the M slice right at the end. All in all I'm rather pleased with this round.​


----------



## theos (Apr 14, 2017)

Round 181
Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 31.51*

33.20+, (20.93), 29.76, 24.88, (41.99), 28.21, 38.35, 29.86, 41.67, 32.96, 32.32, 23.90

I din't think I could do worse than last time...

In practice I got my best single solve (17.97) and best Ao12 (24.07) and made very few mistakes (only 8% of solves were over 30). And yet for the race scrambles it was like my brain had forgotten how to solve a cube. Just mistake after mistake.

At least I've got Easter to do a lot of practicing. Maybe I'll be good next week :/



Spoiler: Notes



1. Messed up F2L 2nd slot and then failed to align U layer at the end for a +2.
2. A bit slow on an easy J perm else this might've been sub-20.
3. Messed up EO, caught it but then took quite a while to correct it.
4. A bit slow on F2L 3rd slot.
5. Messed up EO, didn't realize it until I'd repeatedly messed up F2L slots as a result.
6. Hit N perm which I didn't have the confidence to try and so 2-stepped it.
7. Messed up EO, then messed up Sune :O
8. No mistakes, just slow.
9. Messed up EO again.
10. Inserted F2L 1st slot in wrong position.
11. Messed up F2L 1st slot and had to redo it.


----------



## Acuber123456 (Apr 15, 2017)

*Round 181
Ao12:28.455*
1. 24.290 
2. (35.722) 
3. 24.863
4. 26.193 
5. 28.668 
6. 32.616 
7. 26.818 
8. 27.445 
9. 31.086 
10. (22.967) 
11. 29.780 
12. 32.786


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 16, 2017)

*Please read first - thanks.*

You still have until end of Monday April 17th to do Round 181. However I'm off on some travels next week and am unlikely to be able to post new scrambles whilst away. Therefore please find below the scrambles for Round 182 in advance.

Please be clear about which round (181 or 182) you are submitting results for. I will post the weekly summary on April 24th together with the scrambles for Round 183.
*
Round 182 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday April 24th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. R2 F U R D2 F2 U R B2 F2 R' L D L2 D' R' L U' L2 B2 F D' L' D' L'
2. R2 B' R B' D U B2 D' B U2 R D' R2 U R' L U2 D F' D B U' D F R2
3. U F2 D' F2 R' U2 D2 L2 B R' L' D B F' L' R' U2 F D2 B L' R U' F B2
4. B' D L' F2 D F2 D R' D B' U' R2 B' L2 F' D2 R F2 L F2 R' L U D' B
5. B L' R B2 R' L' D2 R U2 D L' R U2 L' B' R' L' F' U B D2 U R2 D2 B
6. R2 U R' B' F' L2 D2 F D2 R L2 D' F2 B2 U' B L' U' B2 L B' U F B' L'
7. B' U' R D2 F2 D B F2 R2 U L F B2 R D B' D' U2 B U2 B' L B R D'
8. R L' U2 L' R2 F2 B2 U L2 D B R' D' R B2 U' F2 D L2 U' R2 F B' L D'
9. B' U R' F2 B D L2 D2 F D' F2 B' L F' R L2 D U2 L2 F2 R' B D2 L2 F'
10. U B' R2 D B' U' R' D2 L' R D' U' F2 D L' F L2 U R2 D' F2 L' F' D B2
11. B2 U' R' B' F2 R U2 D B' U' R B' F' U' R' U' R' F D2 F D L B' F R
12. U2 F R F B D B' L' R2 F2 B R' F2 D L F2 L2 F L U F' B' L' B R'

Good luck!


----------



## SpartanSailor (Apr 16, 2017)

Round 181

Race to sub-25
CFOP
Valk 3 (stickerless)

Ao12 = 26.699

Better than last week and two solves at 20s. 

25.031, 28.449, [32.549], 29.083, 25.790, 20.632, 31.556, 25.699, 26.420, 27.405, 26.934, (20.232)


----------



## Isaac VM (Apr 17, 2017)

*Round -182*
Race to sub: 30
Method: Roux OH

Ao12: *34.41*

Lista de tiempos:
34.31, 32.03, (*DNF*), 29.98, 31.55, 38.70, 34.75, 37.00, 34.30, 31.88, 39.59, (*27.15*)


----------



## Mappo (Apr 17, 2017)

*Round 181*
Race to sub: 25
Method: CFOP,Full OLL & PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Magnetic Stickerless
*Ao12 24.25*

(29.00) 22.26 26.99 24.01 24.83 24.01 28.20 21.89 24.34 21.68 (21.63) 24.25


----------



## Fyzzna (Apr 17, 2017)

*Round 182
Race to Sub-30*
Method: Roux with 2LCMLL
Cube: Valk 3 

*Ao12: 28.86*

34.02, 30.64, 26.27, 26.86, (22.89), 31.98, 26.61, (34.34), 26.06, 28.11, 25.34, 32.67

I tried to be a bit more colour neutral in this round, hence the huge time inconsistencies.


----------



## Acuber123456 (Apr 17, 2017)

Round *182
1. 22.967 
2. 25.076 
3. 28.610 
4. 22.998 
5. 28.898 
6. (21.924) 
7. 23.635 
8. 28.681 
9. (30.991) 
10. 29.928 
11. 26.232 
12. 27.566 
Ao12:26.459*


----------



## Mappo (Apr 18, 2017)

*Round 181
Race to sub: 30*
Method: *4x4 as 3x3*, CFOP, Full OLL & PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Wu Que
*Ao12 35.72*

(46.57) 38.15 32.76 34.32 39.54 36.24 36.46 32.32 35.57 33.52 (24.69) 38.29

PLL skip on 11, makes a big difference. Shows how much locking I get due to my squishing (miss alignment) of center layers on 4x4.


----------



## muchacho (Apr 19, 2017)

*Round 182*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Valk3

Ao12: *28.96 [1/3]
*
26.61, (1:08.54), 33.59, 26.93, 34.22, 29.98, 28.48, 30.79, (22.21), 32.01, 23.61, 23.41


----------



## weatherman223 (Apr 20, 2017)

Well, Haven't done this in a long time, lol.

Round 182

Race to sub 25
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk3

avg of 12: 27.39

Time List:
1. 21.32 
2. 27.96 
3. 35.35 
4. 25.13
5. 33.48 
6. 28.05
7. 30.79 
8. 24.45 
9. (44.45)
10. (18.91) 
11. 26.19 
12. 21.22


----------



## SpartanSailor (Apr 22, 2017)

Round 182

Race to sub-25
CFOP
Valk 3 (Stickerless)

Ao12 = 26.925

26.822, 25.255, 31.456, 27.105, 29.538, (21.782), 24.215, 29.304, [31.887], 25.120, 24.489, 25.953


----------



## Jon Persson (Apr 24, 2017)

Round 182
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Valk 3

Ao12: 25.139

23.672, 24.722, (27.702), 26.755, 26.457, 23.523, 24.322, 25.906, 25.323, (20.689), 25.205, 25.505


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 25, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Eighty One & One Hundred Eighty Two*




No graduates for these 2 weeks. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 25, 2017)

*Round 183 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday May 1st 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. B2 R2 L2 U2 B F R2 L F2 B L B D2 F' R2 U' F' R' U' L R' F2 L2 D U'
2. D R' F U' F' L2 R2 D2 R F2 U' D' F D2 F2 R U2 F' U' F' D R D2 L D2
3. B' F D U R U B' F' L2 D2 U F' D R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R' U'
4. R' F2 B' U' L2 U' B2 L U' L2 U' R' F R' B L' D B2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 U R2
5. L2 F B' R2 F' D R B L2 F U2 R2 F R2 F2 D' R2 F' B D R' F' D U F2
6. R2 U2 B2 F L' B2 D' U2 L' F B2 D' L F2 R' F2 B D2 U F' D U2 B2 F R'
7. B' L2 D' L' D B U L R' D' B2 U2 D' B U D' L' F' U F2 B L2 U' R U2
8. U2 B R B2 D F2 B L2 R' D2 F' B R2 F2 U D' L' D2 U' R D F2 D2 L U
9. B2 R L F2 U' B D R' L D B R' F' B' R L2 D2 U' R L2 F' U' F' B2 D2
10. L F U L D' U' L' B2 D L' D2 R' F' R2 B R L2 B R L2 F' D' R L2 U'
11. L D U R2 L2 U2 F2 D' R B U F' L R' D2 U R U' L R2 B U' B' L' R'
12. R2 F' R2 U' L B D U2 F R L D R2 B' F R2 U' L' U2 D2 R' L U' F' B'

Good luck!


----------



## Isaac VM (Apr 25, 2017)

*Round -183*
Race to sub: 30
Method: Roux OH

Ao12: *31.26*
Avg de 12: 31.26

32.09, 30.74, 31.02, 30.58, 28.51, (*25.08*), *(DNF*), 28.52, 35.17, 28.52, 28.67, 38.70

This Avg would have been PB if it wasn't for the DNF, still very happy because solves 4-8 were Ao5 PB average (29.21)!!!


----------



## Fyzzna (Apr 25, 2017)

*Round 183*
Race to sub: 30
Method: Roux with 2LCMLL
Cube: Valk 3

*Ao12: 25.36 *

29.53, 23.96, 24.62, 24.62, 24.86, 23.59, 23.53, 29.53, (DNF), 27.02, 22.36, (21.68)

Had a decent start and some amazing consistency during most of the run. The DNF was due to a flipped edge in the first block that I didn't notice until CMLL. Other than that I'm quite pleased with this result.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 26, 2017)

round183
race to sub 25
cube: valk 3M
method: Roux with no non-CFOP algorithms
*12:*00:21.61
*11:*00:23.30
*10:*00:28.77
*9:*00:22.69
*8:*00:22.36
*7:*00:24.83
*6:*00:25.06
*5:*00:30.55x
*4:*00:26.53
*3:*00:22.20
*2:*00:29.39
*1:*00:19.15x PB for Roux

average: 24.67


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 28, 2017)

Round 183 
Average of 5 25.61
Average of 12 25.52


----------



## PyraMaster (Apr 29, 2017)

*round-183
race to sub 30*
Method:CFOP
cube:Valk 3M

1. (22.93) 
2. 33.71 
3. 24.24 
4. 26.46 
5. 28.66 
6. 29.89 
7. (41.17) 
8. 33.81 
9. 23.52 
10. 34.06 
11. 27.74 
12. 28.22 

average: 29.03

This is my first time doing this race, and I made it!!


----------



## SpartanSailor (Apr 30, 2017)

Round 183
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Valk 3 (stickerless)

Ao12 = 25.754
My best so far! knocking on the door this week. Pretty excited that all 12 were under 30 (first time) and I had TWO sub 20s!!!

26.956, 28.804, 26.298, 19.365, 25.689, 24.921, [29.569], 27.970, 25.020, 28.203, (19.339), 24.321


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Apr 30, 2017)

Round 183
Race to sub 30
Crop
Weilong gts2

21.793
26.505
30.878
26.370
31.442
29.862
27.587
21.368 New PB!!!!
24.612
25.461
29.229
29.016

Avg:27.131
Yes! Sub 25 is in sight!


----------



## Mappo (May 1, 2017)

Somehow I forgot to hit post on this one last week.

*Round 182*
Race to sub: 25
Method: CFOP,Full OLL & PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Magnetic Stickerless
*Ao12 23.08*

26.57 23.63 23.6 23.19 22.18 (27.30) 20.93 23.09 (20.67) 21.15 24.90 21.51

Good set of solves, right on my general best during practice. Possibly could have had two sub20 solves but had horrible execution on PLL.


----------



## Mappo (May 1, 2017)

*Round 183*
Race to sub: 25
Method: CFOP,Full OLL & PLL, white cross
Cube: QiYi Valk3 Magnetic Stickerless
*Ao12 22.60*

23.00 23.27 21.22 19.75 23.70 20.30 24.79 (30.75) 22.18 (18.71) 20.67 27.13

Again, right on my better sets of 12. Good to see a couple of sub20 solves. Still only get a few sub20's in 100 solves. This session got my PB Ao50 23.01 and Ao1000 24.77.


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 2, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Eighty Three*



Mappo graduates the Race to Sub-25 with CFOP, whilst Fyzzna graduates the Race to Sub-30 with Roux, for these 2 weeks. Well done to everyone that entered.

@guinepigs rock, you didn't mention what you're racing for or which method you're using, so I have made assumptions.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 2, 2017)

*Round 184 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday May 8th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. F2 U2 F B U2 L' R U R' L2 D' L' F2 D2 U2 L' F L2 D2 R L D2 F U' R
2. B' F' L U B' L D R L' U B' L D2 B U' B R F' L2 R' U' F L R' B'
3. R' B' L' D2 U B' D2 U F' L2 B' U B' F' D B' D2 U L D R L' F2 L2 B'
4. L R' F' U2 R D' L D2 R' L D B2 U2 F2 L B2 F2 R2 L U F2 B' D' B2 U2
5. L' B2 F2 R' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 D L U' B' D' L' U' R' L2 U D2 L D2 R' L'
6. D2 R2 F2 R' F' B U' F' L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F L B D R2 D2 F2 B' U2 B' R2
7. B2 D2 U' L2 U2 F L2 F U2 D F L' D2 R B2 R2 B2 U' F L' U' R' B' U F'
8. L2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 R' L U2 B2 F' L2 U' D F2 L' U' B' U' D' R B2 D R2
9. R' L2 B R2 D R2 L D F2 U B2 L U F' B' U2 F B' D F U2 R' L2 U F'
10. R2 B U' D2 F D R' F2 U' B D L' U D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B L U2 L' R2 U L'
11. D R' U2 L' D2 L2 F R F' D' R' B2 F R U' F2 D R' L' D L D R' F' B
12. U2 B2 F2 D B' L D F' R U F2 L' R2 U' L' D U2 B' L B L2 F B' D2 U

Good luck!


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 3, 2017)

Round 184
Race to sub 25
CFOP

23.60
30.695 (really bad solve)
23.912
25.09
24.83
28.616
27.77
22.44
25.47
28.13
25.65
28.54

ao12: 26.442. Epic fail. Hopefully I'll get it next round.


----------



## Fyzzna (May 3, 2017)

*Round 184*
Race to sub: 25
Method: Roux with 2LCMLL
Cube: Valk 3

*Ao12: 23.58*

23.44, 27.18, 21.28, (20.18), 25.96, (DNF), 21.39, 22.15, 21.86, 20.20, 29.94, 22.35

I'm actually really surprised about this result, didn't expect to get a sub 25 time this week (especially with the DNF in there).


----------



## cuber314159 (May 5, 2017)

round 184, 
cube: valk 3M with a warrior WM corner piece
method: roux with no on CFOP algorithms
*12:*00:20.57x
*11:*00:26.60
*10:*00:23.94
*9:*00:27.95
*8:*00:26.56
*7:*00:30.68x
*6:*00:23.03
*5:*00:23.34
*4:*00:24.83
*3:*00:22.28
*2:*00:25.85
*1:*00:21.20

average: 24.56
2/3


----------



## Parvizal (May 6, 2017)

*Round 184*
Race to sub-30
CFOP

*Ao12: 28.727*

28.635
(32.556)
31.120
29.250
29.871
27.401
(24.952)
29.734
29.050
27.866
27.017
27.334

Yay I beat sub-30!


----------



## SpartanSailor (May 9, 2017)

Round 184
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Weilong GTS2 (tried a new cube today... it arrived today)

Ao12=26.773

23.315,27.070,24.720,29.182,27.371,
24.531,[30.465],27.037,29.704,29.688,
25.121,(22.348)


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 9, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Eighty Four*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 9, 2017)

*Round 185 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday May 15th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. U' D F' U2 F' R2 U B2 L U D2 R' L2 B L' B U R2 B R2 U2 R U D L'
2. U2 L R B' L F L R' F L D2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R D' F U' F' U L D'
3. F' D' F U' R2 B' F' L B2 R2 B2 R F' R2 U R B' D' R2 U' L' B' R' F' D'
4. R' B D2 B2 L B' R' D' U' R' B D2 F' R B2 L2 R U R' D2 U F2 R D2 B'
5. B2 F' L B2 R' L F2 D' L' R2 U F B L F2 L' B U D R B2 L2 D' R F'
6. B F R' L' F L2 R D B2 R' U2 D' B' F' U' R2 B2 F L' U2 F' B' R2 B2 F2
7. D F' D' U2 R2 B U2 B' R F2 B D' U' F2 B' D2 F' D B2 R' U D R' L2 D'
8. L D L' D2 U2 B2 U2 D R' B U2 F' R' D B2 R' U' R' F' D B L2 R' B' D'
9. L2 D' F B2 D' F2 D' F L U2 F' B2 D' B' F' L2 R2 D2 U L R' B2 U2 D B
10. R2 F' L U R' L2 F' B L2 R' D L' U' R' F B L2 U' B' U' R L' B' L R2
11. R2 B' R B D2 L D' B' R2 B' D2 U L2 U B' F U F' R D R' B2 L2 B' U2
12. D2 B2 F L' U F' R' L U' L U' R2 L2 F B D' U' R B D' F' U2 D2 F' R2

Good luck!


----------



## Fyzzna (May 10, 2017)

*Round 185*
Race to sub: 25
Method: Roux with 2LCMLL
Cube: Valk 3

*Ao12: 23.78*

21.15, 23.66, 24.40, 24.91, 21.30, (27.05), 26.70, 25.65, 22.60, (20.83), 22.85, 24.56

Decent round, always nice to see no sup 30's. Slower than last week though, which is a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Philip Meyer (May 10, 2017)

*Round: 185*
Race to Sub: 30
Method: CFOP
Cube: New Gan 356 Air UM

*Ao5: 26.73
Ao12: 28.33*

1: 34.81
2: 26.02
3: (21.63) 
4: (35.98) 
5: 28.47
6: 33.17
7: 24.74
8: 27.12
9: 25.00
10: 27.03
11: 30.91
12: 26.73


----------



## SpartanSailor (May 14, 2017)

Round 185
Race to sub-25
Weilong GTS2 
CFOP

Ao12 = 25.134, almost... knocking at the door of sub-25. 

26.055, 25.911, 26.222, [29.831], 28.649, 25.148, 26.065, 23.274, (22.422), 22.582, 24.432, 23.007


----------



## Jon Persson (May 15, 2017)

Round 185
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Valk 3

Ao12: 24.970

25.465, 25.073, 26.889, (30.039), 26.956, 27.389, 23.533, 23.771, 24.022, (22.022), 23.722, 22.889


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 16, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Eighty Five*




No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 16, 2017)

*Round 186 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday May 22nd 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. L F R' B2 L2 F' D' F2 D' U R' U2 B R F2 B2 L R F2 D B2 U2 B' D' R'
2. F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 D' R' D2 B D2 U' L' B' F U2 L' B' D2 U L' D2 F D2 R' U'
3. U' L2 D' B2 U' D R2 F2 D' L' D' U2 F' R' L B2 L2 R' D U L D2 R2 F2 U
4. B' L R B' U2 D' L F2 L' U2 R2 L' F' B' D B F' U' D2 B F L' B F2 D
5. F2 B U2 R F L B2 D' B' F' R L B F R' B' F L D' F R B R' F2 B'
6. R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 F L2 R U' F2 D' R' D2 R D' B L' R F D2 B U B F
7. L2 B F' R B L F U' L F2 U2 F' U2 D B' D' U2 B U2 L' F' L R D2 B
8. F' R F2 R2 B2 R' U' R2 B2 R2 D' U L2 U L' U' D' F2 L' D R2 F2 B L B'
9. D2 L' B2 R U2 F2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 U B' F' R2 B2 D2 L' D2
10. B' R' U' B' U' B D2 F L R' D R' D' L R2 U2 F' L2 F2 L' U D R2 F U'
11. U2 F B2 D' L2 R F B' R2 U' F2 D L B R D F2 U' R2 F L' D2 B L D'
12. U' D' B D2 U R2 F' B U' L' U' R D2 U R' U2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 B D L B

Good luck!


----------



## JanW (May 17, 2017)

*Round 186*
Race to sub-25
Method: CFOP (yellow cross)
Cube: Valk 3
*Ao12: 22.69
*
(26.54), 19.90, 25.51, 20.73, 21.02, 24.24, 25.38, 21.56, 19.03, (18.64), 23.68, 25.98

I did this without knowing which race to enter, since I haven't done any timed solves with yellow cross before this. Now when I see the results, it seems I could head straight to the sub-20 race with this cross. Oh well, I'm still not done with the white cross race to sub-20, so I can finish this race to sub-25 and get some yellow cross practice while completing that.


----------



## Fyzzna (May 19, 2017)

*Round 186*
Race to sub: 25
Method: Roux with 2LCMLL
Cube: Valk 3

*Ao12: 23.27
*
26.47, 23.33, 21.60, (28.55), 20.11, 25.43, 22.43, 20.46, 26.75, 21.76, 24.37, (19.65)

Pretty disappointed with this round, a lot of weird errors.


----------



## Philip Meyer (May 19, 2017)

*Round 186*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan 356 Air UM

*Ao12: 28.85
*
1. 28.81
2. 27.88
3. 26.08
4. 27.27
5. 32.07
6. 30.64
7. 28.58
8. (51.99)(messed up G-Perm )
9. 25.18
10. 29.16
11. (23.06)
12. 32.83


----------



## SpartanSailor (May 20, 2017)

Round 186
Race to sub-25
CFOP
GTS2 

Ao12 = 24.723
Finally!! 14 weeks of trying and I got an Ao12 under 25!! 

23.838, 22.606, 22.972,
[20.122], (29.899), 24.422,
27.673, 26.631, 23.948,
27.473, 24.489, 23.182


----------



## Miges12w3 (May 21, 2017)

*Round 186
Race to Sub-30
CFOP 4x4, 3x3 Stage*
Qiyi Storm 4x4

*Avg of 12: 29.06

Time List:
1. 33.10 
2. 30.43 
3. 27.07 
4. (25.89) 
5. 27.47 
6. 30.79 
7. (34.51)
8. 27.06 
9. 27.77
10. 27.14 
11. 31.39 
12. 28.36 *


----------



## Jon Persson (May 22, 2017)

Round 186
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Moyu Weilong Gts2

Ao12: 24.281

(19.452), 23.422, 21.553, 23.873, 25.172, 25.656, 25.356, (28.951), 22.234, 23.673, 23.382, 28.489


----------



## Jon Persson (May 22, 2017)

SpartanSailor said:


> Ao12 = 24.723
> Finally!! 14 weeks of trying and I got an Ao12 under 25!!



Same for me! Great feeling. I owe it all to (some practice) and the stickerless Weilong Gts2. Basically lowered my Ao100 with over 2 sec! I saw that you use the Gts2 as well. Sweeeet cube isn't it


----------



## SpartanSailor (May 23, 2017)

Jon Persson said:


> Same for me! Great feeling. I owe it all to (some practice) and the stickerless Weilong Gts2. Basically lowered my Ao100 with over 2 sec! I saw that you use the Gts2 as well. Sweeeet cube isn't it



I do like it... stickerless too! It's a toss up between that and the stickerless Valk 3 for me at this point. Although, I do reach for the GTS2 first, more often. I like the feel of it. I DO need to practice more targeted practice to drill the different aspects of my solve (and some awkward algs).


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 23, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Eighty Six*



Fyzzna graduates the Race to Sub-25 this week with Roux. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 23, 2017)

*Round 187 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday May 29th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. R' L B2 U' L F2 R D2 F2 R' L' D L2 U2 F2 L' U' B' U B' L2 U L2 F2 L2
2. D' L' D L F' R U2 F2 B' R' B' D2 B2 D2 U R F R2 F U' D' B2 F2 D2 B'
3. B R D' B2 U' F L2 B' D R' D' R2 F' L2 R' D' F R U B F L B L2 U2
4. B F D2 B F' D L D2 B2 D U L2 D2 L2 R' U L' D' B L' D2 U L2 F' U2
5. L2 F D' B R B F D2 F U2 R D2 U' B' L B' F L2 F U L' B2 F' L' U
6. R B L2 U2 D' R F2 D2 B2 R' L B2 R2 D' R' F' R F D F2 B R2 B' L' F2
7. D' R2 U' B D' U' B D B2 F2 U D2 R U' F2 U' D F' B' D2 F' D' L' F L'
8. U B2 R' B' L2 F L' B F' L F2 L' D B' F U' R2 F L B F D2 B' D' B
9. L' R' B U' F' L D2 U2 B' U L R2 F U2 R2 D L' R F2 L' R' B' U R U2
10. R' B' R2 D' B' F2 R' D L' D' R' D U' R2 F2 R L2 F R' B' F' U' D R' F'
11. L' F D2 B2 D B2 U' F2 B D' B' D' U' R2 U' B2 F' D2 F' B' R' U' R F L'
12. B2 D' L' F D L U' D' R2 F U' R F' L2 F L U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D R L2 D

Good luck!


----------



## Philip Meyer (May 23, 2017)

*Round 187*
Race to sub: 30
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan 356 Air Um

*Ao12: 28.58
*
1. 26.81
2. 32.51
3. 24.84
4. (34.11)
5. 26.44
6. 23.95
7. (22.50)
8. 26.67
9. 33.87
10. 25.80
11. 32.94
12. 28.58

My G-Perms are weak for those over thirty solves 
Gotta get those going. But still finally graduated, now race to sub-25


----------



## JanW (May 23, 2017)

*Round 187*
Race to sub-25
Method: CFOP (yellow cross)
Cube: Valk 3
*Ao12: 22.33*

22.45, 20.17, 24.45, 23.99, (27.89), (19.95), 22.18, 22.17, 22.92, 20.19, 22.96, 21.75

Pretty similar to last week's results. I suppose it shouldn't surprise me, as I haven't practiced this cross since then. If I want to reach sub-20 with yellow cross, I'd need quite a lot of practice...


----------



## SpartanSailor (May 28, 2017)

Round 187
Race to sub-25
CFOP
GTS 2(stickerless)

Ao12 = 25.870, damn. Starting over... I was hoping last week wasn't an anomaly. 

28.048, 24.239, 22.902,
28.014, 27.188, (28.305), 
27.338, 26.085, 25.621,
26.820, [21.814], 22.450


----------



## Jon Persson (May 28, 2017)

Round 187
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Moyu Weilong Gts2

Ao12: 26.068

23.824, 25.224, 23.540, (20.638), 22.039, 21.411, 27.888, 31.136, 31.741, 25.958, (32.760), 27.890



SpartanSailor said:


> Ao12 = 25.870, damn. Starting over... I was hoping last week wasn't an anomaly.



Yup, me too. Got nervous I guess. I was on fire the first six solves, then I just lost it. Did the same scrambles two days later just for fun and got a sub 24 Ao12.....competition nerves...


----------



## SpartanSailor (May 28, 2017)

I guess I could do them again to see if I get a similar result as you. Of course, in actual comps I still get bad nerves too. 



Jon Persson said:


> Round 187
> Race to sub 25
> CFOP
> Moyu Weilong Gts2
> ...


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 30, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Eighty Seven*




Philip Meyer graduates the Race to Sub-30 this week with CFOP. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 30, 2017)

*Round 188 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday June 5th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. U2 F' U D2 L2 F' L B F U2 B R F U' F U2 F2 R' D' F' L D U F2 R'
2. U' L' B F U' L B2 L' F' U B2 D2 L' F2 U' D2 B' U D B2 U' R2 F2 D2 B'
3. R' B R' D2 U2 B R2 U' R2 D' L F2 D2 U F2 U' R' B' R2 L' B' R2 B F D'
4. D' R' L' D' R' U2 L' D R' U' R D' U2 R2 F B2 L' U2 B F2 R' L2 B R' F'
5. B L2 D F2 U2 R' F L B2 U2 F2 B2 D' B2 R F R2 L2 B R L' U' D2 L' R
6. B U2 R F L U' F2 R2 B' F2 U R B' U' B' D' B F L' R' B' R D' F U'
7. U' D R2 L D' B2 R U B2 L U R' L2 U' B D U2 B2 R2 U2 B U F2 R2 L
8. U' L2 R' U' R2 D2 R U' D L' U' R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 R' U F R2 F' U D2 F B'
9. U' L' B2 U F2 B L R D2 L2 B R' L' D2 F U L U R' F D' L B L' B
10. B2 L2 B L' B L2 F R L2 F' L F2 D' B R D2 R2 F' U' R L' D' U2 R D
11. L U2 D R2 U' L F2 D2 F2 L' F D' U' L2 U2 D' F' L F2 D' B2 F D2 U' B2
12. D2 L2 U F L D2 R2 U' D B F L F' L2 B' D U' B' F2 D2 B R U2 B' F

Good luck!


----------



## Jon Persson (May 31, 2017)

Round 188
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Moyu Weilong Gts2

Ao12: 23.968

(20.889), 22.721, 26.556, 23.722, 22.323, 23.422, 21.888, (27.539), 25.906, 26.107, 22.639, 24.405

Solve 8-10 got me a bit nervous, but I managed to get myself together. My first sub 24 ao12 in a comp.


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jun 2, 2017)

Jon Persson said:


> Round 188
> Race to sub 25
> CFOP
> Moyu Weilong Gts2
> ...



Great job! Now the pressure is on...

I like to do these on Sunday, so a couple more days to practice. I am working on a couple new alga which have slowed me down in the near-term, but should be faster as they become more natural to me.


----------



## Geneva (Jun 2, 2017)

Round 188
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Gans Air 

Ao12: 26.39

25.84, 31.44, 29.06, 21.33, (18.30), 28.50, (32.12), 23.77, 28.16, 24.58, 22.34, 28.85
First time ever doing a comp on this site... got nervous. I usually get 25's, but I need the practice for a future comp in two weeks.


----------



## muchacho (Jun 2, 2017)

*Round 188*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Valk3

Ao12: *29.51 [2/3]
*
29.64, (43.81), 25.83, 26.41, 36.80, 27.32, 33.74, 27.30, 26.25, 31.61, (24.10), 30.24


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jun 4, 2017)

Round 188
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Valk 3 (stickerless)

Ao12 = 25.016. That's it. I think it's time for a break. This has been incredibly frustrating over the recent few weeks. After 16 weeks and only getting Ao12 < 25s on a single occasion... I need to figure out a better way to practice because what I'm doing, is not working. 

23.606, 23.639, (23.074), 24.332,
24.750, 28.549, (28.749), 25.165,
24.589, 24.357, 24.624, 26.556


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 4, 2017)

@SpartanSailor... if it's any consolation, I was competing in the Race to Sub-25 for 28 weeks (Rounds 127-154) before I graduated it.


----------



## Jon Persson (Jun 4, 2017)

SpartanSailor said:


> Round 188
> Race to sub-25
> CFOP
> Valk 3 (stickerless)
> ...



Well, I took a break from 3x3 and went on to do alot of bigger cubes, 4x4-9x9. For quite a while the only 3x3 I did was an Ao5 weekly comp and a few casual solves.Then the joy of 3x3 suddenly came back when I bought the new Gts2. Still not sub 25, but waaay closer than I was before.

Get an 11x11 and just relax for a while


----------



## Miges12w3 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Round 188 
Race to Sub-25
CFOP 4x4*
Qiyi Wuque

Avg of 12: 22.84

Time List:
1. 23.71
2. 23.60 
3. (30.52) 
4. 26.36 
5. (16.49) 
6. 25.12 
7. 21.13 
8. 17.81 
9. 22.04 
10. 22.83 
11. 20.83 
12. 24.89 

I'm not very consistent on 4x4 but I try my best. At least I got a good solve this time.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 6, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Eighty Eight*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 6, 2017)

*Round 189 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday June 12th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. B' F' U' D R2 D2 R' U2 F B R D2 B' F2 L2 F2 R F2 R U' F L2 F2 D' R
2. R' F D R U2 R2 L D2 R' B R2 B D2 R' F L R U' R' D L B R' F2 U
3. D' L' U2 D2 F L D R U' R' F2 L2 R' D L B2 U2 D2 F2 L2 D U R' U F
4. F' L' U D' L' B L B' U D' R2 F' U L F' U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' L
5. R U2 R' L2 U2 F B' R2 D F U' B' D U2 F2 R F L' U D B2 L B D2 F'
6. B U2 B D F2 R' L2 B L B2 R' L F L' D2 U' F2 U L' F R2 U2 D' F' R'
7. U2 F B U D' L2 B' U' B D2 B2 R L' D' L' U F R F2 U D B L R U
8. R2 L F' L D B' U F D' B R' L2 U' D F2 R2 L2 B' L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B' U
9. D' R' L U L' D2 R' U' B U F' L' U2 F R2 F' L' F U2 D' B F U' B2 F
10. F2 R D2 B D B U B' F D U R2 U F' R B' F' U D' F D2 B R L D'
11. R' F2 U' D2 L' D R' B2 F' D' F2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 D2 L' F R' B' L2 B F2 D2
12. R' B D L' U2 L' U' R2 F B' U' R B' F2 L R' B2 L D U2 L D2 B R F'

Good luck!


----------



## Jon Persson (Jun 6, 2017)

Round 189
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Moyu Weilong Gts2

Ao12: 23.719

21.638, 27.667, 23.722, 23.622, 23.285, 28.990, 20.839, 22.387, 20.489, 24.555, (19.556), (30.737)

Yes! Felt pretty good all along, the 28.990 was a bit dull, but picked up the pace again, until the usual poor last solve...tried the last scramble 4 times after comp. Got a 28 as best on solve 3. Only when doing the cross differently, I got a 23 sec solve. Hard scramble for me, that last one.

Anyone else who dislikes the last solve of a comp?


----------



## muchacho (Jun 9, 2017)

*Round 189*
Race to sub-30 OH
Method: Roux
Cube: Valk3

Ao12: *27.22 [3/3]*

(32.17), 26.16, 27.01, 26.04, 30.29, (24.43), 24.53, 26.89, 31.61, 25.09, 25.21, 29.35

I'll continue practicing OH and if I see I have a chance I'll return to try to graduate at sub-25. Thanks @Shaky Hands !


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 10, 2017)

Epic long-term effort, @muchacho.


----------



## Geneva (Jun 11, 2017)

*Round 189*
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Gans Air UM

*Ao12: 23.90*

(20.13), 27.95, 23.83, (30.06), 24.93, 25.87, 21.14, 24.62, 22.36, 22.04, 20.47, 25.74 

I got pissed off at myself at the 27 and 30 solves. I'm hoping for an official sub 25 tomorrow at a comp I'm going to.


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jun 11, 2017)

Round 189
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Valk 3 (stickerless)

Ao12 = 27.548

I didn't do any 3x3 this week.... although I DID dramatically improve my 2x2 and learn how to solve skewb this week. So... here are the crappy actual solve times. 

29.016, 28.882, (22.672), 
25.788, 29.440, 28.273,
27.849, 23.272, 27.539,
28.969, 26.455, (29.856)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 13, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Eighty Nine*



muchacho graduates the Race to Sub-30 this week with Roux OH. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 13, 2017)

*Round 190 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday June 19th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. U F' B U B D' B2 R2 L F2 R2 F2 B U2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 L D F B'
2. F2 U2 F R2 B D' F L R2 B' L F2 U L' R2 B R L F2 L2 D F2 B D2 U2
3. F2 D2 B2 F D2 U' F D' L' B2 U' D R' B' F' D2 F' U' B' U R B' D2 U2 B'
4. F2 R2 F U F2 B2 R' B' L2 U R2 B2 F2 L2 B R B' R' F R' U' D2 F2 U L'
5. R' U D' B D2 R L2 U' F D U2 L D' B D' B2 D2 L' D2 R2 L D' F' U' F
6. U' F2 B2 D U2 F2 L' R' U D F2 R B' R' L U B D L2 U2 B R2 U' L' D
7. D R F' R' F R B2 U R L' D' L2 R B2 R' L F2 B R L' D2 R B2 F2 U'
8. L D' U' F' D' B2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 L' F' D' F' L2 R' U2 L2 F' D' R D F2 U
9. F2 B2 L2 U2 D' F' B2 D2 L U D L B2 F' D F2 D2 U L R' B L' F2 B' L'
10. U' R L2 B L B R' F2 R B' R' L' U2 B U' R F R F D' U2 B2 D B L2
11. F' R2 B L B' L' F U L2 D U2 B U2 D R F U' R L' B' D2 U' L2 U B'
12. L' R' B2 F' U' F L' U' F2 D2 F' D F D' U B' L U' F R' D B' R F' R2

Good luck!


----------



## Geneva (Jun 13, 2017)

*Round 190*
Race to sub-25

*avg of 12: 25.15*

26.55, 24.51, 22.46, (29.55), 25.48, 23.33, 22.42, 27.00, 23.99, 28.78, 26.98, (20.98) 

_Darn_


----------



## Jon Persson (Jun 13, 2017)

Shaky Hands said:


> 11. F' R2 B L B' L' F U L2 D U2 B U2 D R F U' R L' B' D2 U' L2 U B'
> 12. F' R2 B L B' L' F U L2 D U2 B U2 D R F U' R L' B' D2 U' L2 U B'



Last scrambles are the same, I scrambled last solve twice to get a unique scramble.

Round 190
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Moyu Weilong Gts2

Ao12: 24.860

(18.205), 29.439, 23.923, (30.573), 24.357, 22.172, 22.822, 27.389, 22.571, 28.239, 22.389, 25.306

Yes!!!!
Close call, nervous and with a new type of lube, cube felt a little different, but goal accomplished, even though it was by the smallest of margins....puhhh


----------



## AdamAxeSwe (Jun 15, 2017)

Race to Sub-25
Weilong GTS2 M
Cfop
(0/3)
Ao12:*27.08*

1. 24.02 
2. 26.80 
3. 25.37 
4. 30.50 
5. 26.80 
6. 29.90 
7. 27.12 
8. 29.00 
9. (20.27) 
10. (30.80) 
11. 23.90 
12. 27.38 

Comment:
This really hit me hard.. I thought this would be a walk in the park since i usually average lower than 25.. I guess its the pressure to really success doing it! Wellwell.. ;D

Edit:
The ao12 i did right after ended up at 24.2 with different scrambles of course.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 15, 2017)

Jon Persson said:


> Last scrambles are the same, I scrambled last solve twice to get a unique scramble.



Thanks for pointing this out. Will update for those that has not competed yet this week. Also, well done.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 16, 2017)

round190
race to sub 25
cube: weilong gts2
method: roux with no non CFOP algs
my CFOP times are rubbish today(17 usually 15.5 ish) so I'll do roux on this thread instead
*12:*00:21.47
*11:*00:24.50
*10:*00:20.57
*9:*00:27.85
*8:*00:26.25
*7:*00:20.20x
*6:*00:27.30
*5:*00:31.12x
*4:*00:25.85
*3:*00:24.05
*2:*00:21.22
*1:*00:26.17

average:24.52
so my roux times are bad too


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jun 18, 2017)

Round 190
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Weilong GTS2

Ao12 = 26.266. Yep… totally stuck here. Got to be honest, I held ZERO hope that I would even be a 25.xxx, let alone a sub-25. I’m losing motivation to keep trying in this competition. I’m still enjoying solving, but need to figure out how to get my look-ahead improved. I was pretty stoked about that 18.17 PB, but at the same time I knew it was a fluke. 

26.288, 24.653, 28.306, 23.839,
(18.172)*, 27.615, [28.649], 27.982,
25.756, 26.057, 27.182, 24.991

*personal best


----------



## AMCuber (Jun 21, 2017)

*Round 190*
Race to sub 32
Keyhole, PLL, 2-look OLL

(I don't know why I did so bad today I usually do better than this)

32.71
(37.86)(Messed up 2 look oll)
35.07
33.43
33.71
35.11
31.90 (finally first OK solve)
(29.72)
35.02 (No one likes G- Perms)
30.84
33.78
35.18
Ao12= 33.67

Ugh... I did so bad today. Very embarrassing of myself. I usually get a 30 sec average. Probably (and hopefully) was just a bad 3x3 day for me.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 22, 2017)

Sorry I thought I posted new scrambles before I went on vacation.

I will post new scrambles and previous results on Saturday or Sunday.

Thanks.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 25, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Ninety*




cuber314159 and Jon Persson both graduates the Race to Sub-25 this week with Roux and CFOP respectively. Well done to everyone that entered.

AMCuber - there is no Race to Sub-32 here, but you're welcome to participate in the Race to Sub-30 as long as you wish.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 25, 2017)

*Round 191 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday July 3rd 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. D R U' R' B' F2 R' L2 U2 D' F' B L2 D' F' L' U' F L F B' L' U' D2 R
2. U' L' D L R' D2 R2 F2 R' U' F' D2 L R' F2 B' U2 D R' F D U F2 B R2
3. B' R' F B' D R' F' L2 B2 L' R2 B U' B' U' D' L' B' D' L2 R B' U2 F2 R
4. L2 R2 U' D' R' L D2 F R' L' F D L F' U2 D2 B F' U' D2 R2 B2 R U2 F
5. U2 D2 L2 B2 L D' B' L' R B L' U2 D B R2 B D' B' R F' U L' R' F2 R2
6. F B U' D' F2 L2 B D' R2 L B R' F' D2 L R D2 F D' F L' D2 F' U' R
7. U' B2 L D F' B U' F U' D R U2 B' F U L R2 U2 B2 R2 B' R' F L R2
8. D' L2 U F D' B' D U B2 L B2 U R U2 B' F2 R' L B2 L B R B' D L
9. F' U' R2 B D2 F' B' R' U D' R' F2 L F B' U' B2 D' B' F D' F' U2 D2 F'
10. D F2 L F R L' F U' R B D' U L2 R2 B R F2 B L R D B2 D R B2
11. F R' F D' R D' B2 U' L' R D R' D' L' R' F2 L' R2 D' F2 U2 D2 R' L2 D
12. D2 B F' D2 F' D2 F' L R2 B2 R' U' B' L' U' B D2 L U2 B L2 B2 U2 D2 F'

Good luck!


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Jun 26, 2017)

Round 191
Method: CFOP
Race to Sub-25

27.01, 24.00, 19.15, 18.30, 19.71, 25.15, 22.44, 28.37+, 28.99, (DNF), (17.09), 23.82

Got lucky on a few solves. PLL skip on solve 11.

Average of 12: 23.69

I graduated! WOOHOO!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 26, 2017)

@ComputerGuy365 - you graduate after 3 consecutive successes.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 30, 2017)

Round 191
Race to sub-25
Cube YJ YuLong
Method CFOP

29.00, 26.73, 24.84, 28.18, 26.57, 26.07, 28.11, 29.55, 26.94, 23.06, (30.77), (22.71) 
AO12: 26.91 (σ = 1.95)

Just got back into cubing, not too bad for me. In 2011 I was at around 28ish.


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2017)

Round 191- yulong- two look with some pll- race to sub 25
1. 26.945
2. 22.376
3. 20.670
4. 24.8
5. 29.498
6. 21.720
7. 26.848
8. 24.565
9. 28.749
10. 27.040
11. 22.931
12. 21.095
AO12: 25.962
Ooh a close one but I made it


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 3, 2017)

virginia said:


> Round 191- yulong- two look with some pll- race to sub 25
> 1. 26.945
> 2. 22.376
> 3. 20.670
> ...



How did you calculate 25.96 as an Ao12?


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2017)

I meant 24.96 (typo) but I'll do it again. Well I did it on the calculator and it said 24.76... either way it doesn't really matter they're both sub 25


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 3, 2017)

@virginia, if you're getting 24.76 then that suggests you're taking a Mean of 12 rather than an Ao12. If you remove your best and worst time you'll get 24.70, which is how an Average of 12 is calculated in cubing terms.


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2017)

Oh ok thanks I had it backwards


----------



## Cube4Life (Jul 4, 2017)

Round 191, yj yulong, cfop, sub30
38.02(not warmed up)
28.74
30.58
24.32
28.88
24.64
27.26
27.40
33.02
29.92
31.29
32.63
ao12, w out best and worst: 29.43
idk why i did so bad...i usually get 26 or 27


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 4, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Ninety One*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 4, 2017)

*Round 192 & Round 193 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday July 10th 2017 (round 192) and Monday July 17th 2017 (round 193)*​
I will be away for much of the next 2 weeks with work commitments as well as making a token entry into the World Championships in Paris. Here are scrambles for the next 2 weeks. I will compile results for both weeks when I return.

*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Round 192 Scrambles*
1. D' R F' U2 F L R2 D L' R2 B' U F2 R2 L2 B2 D2 R U2 B2 F' U L2 B' U2
2. U D2 B' F R2 L2 F L2 D2 F D' L F' L2 F2 L' F' R2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D'
3. L' D R L' B' R2 D' B U B' F R2 U' L U2 L' R2 U2 R2 U' D' F' R2 F' B
4. F' B R U R2 F2 R F' B' L' D2 F2 L' R F' R' F2 D' B' D R2 L' D2 R L'
5. F2 B D2 F L' F' U' D2 R F U' B' F' R2 F D R D' U' B2 L2 F2 D2 U R
6. F U2 L' F B' U2 L' B2 R L2 D2 U2 F2 B2 U F B' L' D U B D B' L R2
7. F' R L' U' F' L D2 B' F2 D2 R2 L' B2 D R' F' L' D2 R L B' L' U2 R' B2
8. D F' B2 L' F L' U2 F2 U2 B' R2 U2 R D' R2 F' L R' F' D2 R2 L2 F' R F2
9. L2 F2 B' L2 F2 D' F2 R B2 D' B2 D U F2 B' D' U' L' U2 D2 L' B R2 D R
10. U2 L' B F2 L F B2 R L B2 F D' F U R D' L' U' L2 F' D' R2 F' B R2
11. B U' D L2 F2 B' D2 F' R B U R2 L' B2 F R L2 D' L2 R2 U' F D' B2 U2
12. F2 U B D R2 L' B L F' B' L R' B' F R2 B F' R2 F' D' U R2 F U2 L

*Round 193 Scrambles*
1. B' U' F U2 B R B' F D' B D R2 B D B2 F2 D' R' U2 B R2 U' R F' D2
2. F' U F2 R L B' L' U' L R' F' L R U2 F2 B R' U L' B' F2 L2 U2 D2 L'
3. R F' B2 L2 F R' B' D L2 D' B R2 D R L B U B2 L' B2 R' F B L D2
4. B R2 U F' B' L B R2 U' L R F' D2 F2 B2 U L' R2 B L B' D2 U' R2 U2
5. L2 D B U' B' U B L B' U2 B2 R' U2 R D2 R2 L' D2 B D2 L B F U2 B
6. R2 L2 U' D F U' F2 R F2 D B2 L F L2 R D' R2 B2 L' B U D L2 F' D2
7. U' B2 U' L' U F2 L' F2 B' L2 D' F' B' U D' L F' U' F2 L U2 F2 B2 R B2
8. R' F' U B2 D' U2 B2 U' D' F' R2 B' R L2 U' B' D2 B D R F U2 R B2 L
9. F' R D B U F2 R L2 B' F R' F D' U B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' B2 U F'
10. L2 B U' R2 D2 F' R2 D' R U' F2 L' F' L B U D F' L' D U B L F' U'
11. D' B' F2 R2 U2 L D2 U' L2 F D L' F2 B' D' B' U' D R D2 B R' U2 D2 L
12. B2 L2 F B D' B2 R U' D2 F2 D L' B' D2 R' D2 F D' R' F L R2 B F2 L2

Good luck!


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 4, 2017)

Round 192
Method CFOP
Cube: MF3RS

24.90, 22.36, 29.00, 25.39, 23.90, 24.67, 24.77, (30.28), (21.63), 24.66, 25.90, 27.03
25.26 avg

So close!


----------



## PyraMaster (Jul 7, 2017)

*Round 192:*
*Race to sub 25:
Cube: *Valk 3
*method: *CFOP
*
Ao 12: 24.62 
*
Time List:
1. (29.34) 
2. 26.29 
3. 23.35 
4. 23.14 
5. 28.27 
6. 20.55 
7. 23.02 
8. 22.77 
9. 25.11 
10. 27.21 
11. 26.42 
12. (19.03)


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 13, 2017)

Race to Sub 25
Round 193
MF3RS

28.605
27.469
23.891
24.665
(31.599)
(20.118)
23.627
21.009
23.711
22.495
25.948
25.738

Avg: 24.735
Yay!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 18, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Ninety Two & One Hundred Ninety Three*




No graduates either week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler




no entries for these 2 weeks​



Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 18, 2017)

*Round 194 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday July 24th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. R' L2 U R' U' R2 F2 D B2 R' F' R U2 R' F2 R' B D R2 D B2 L2 U2 F D'
2. F L D' R2 F D' B' L' B2 D L2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L' U B2 U' B2 L' U' D2 R L'
3. L D2 U F R D2 B U2 B L2 U D' L2 R2 U2 R B R' D2 B2 F' L U2 R2 L2
4. U' D2 L2 B' D L F' R2 B L U' B R2 D' R U' L2 U F2 R' F' B2 R' B2 F'
5. F B2 D U L2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B' D B2 L2 D2 F2 L U B L B' L2 R D'
6. F2 L2 U L B U F' B2 L F' D' R2 F' R2 F' L' B F L' U2 F B U2 F2 U'
7. R' L B F' D' L R D R2 F R B U2 B' D2 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 B F' L' D2 F2
8. L' R F2 D2 U2 L R D' R B' L2 B2 D R2 F' R2 D F' L' F D F D B F
9. L U B L2 F B2 L U2 D F L2 U' B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R F2 L F2 U2 B' R
10. F R B2 U' D F2 U' R' L2 U' F R' L' F D2 U2 R2 F L' U2 R' U L' D B2
11. R' F2 R2 B D' L R2 U2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D R D' B' F R2 D2 F U R' L2 B'
12. L' F2 B2 L' F2 U L R' D L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' D B2 F' R' D2 R F'

Good luck!


----------



## WaffleCuber (Jul 19, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Round: 194
Race to sub 25
Gts 2
Ao12: 24.760

24.124
(18.046) WAT PB
27.382
22.371
25.164
20.755
(30.555) ew wat
24.288
24.585
25.488
27.081
26.370

This could of been waaaay better I messed up a ton, but oh well, at least it was sub-25. THAT PB THOUGH.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 24, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-24
avg of 12: 23.41

Time List:
1. 23.76 
2. 25.53 
3. (18.36) 
4. 22.61 
5. 24.29 
6. 20.11 
7. 22.24 
8. 25.19 
9. (28.23+) 
10. 26.13 
11. 19.63 
12. 24.52 

Method CFOP
Cube MF3RS

Yay!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 25, 2017)

Can I join?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 25, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Can I join?


Of course you can join, you need 3 successful sub-x averages of 12 to graduate and here you can choose from race to sub-30 or race to sub-25


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 25, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Ninety Four*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler




no entries for this week​



Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 25, 2017)

*Round 195 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday July 31st 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. R L' B2 U2 F' U' R2 B R D' F2 D B' L F2 B D2 U F2 U2 F2 B' D' U F2
2. D' R2 F2 B2 D' U2 B' F L R' D U B L' U' R2 B' F' R2 D' L2 F2 R' L2 U'
3. F' B D' U F L2 D2 F' L2 F' B' L R U' L2 B U2 L D2 R2 U' D L' R' B
4. F2 B' R' F B' R' U' F' L B R2 D F R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 D' U2 B R' D' B2
5. L2 D F2 D R' D B' U L' F R B U' F' R2 B F2 D2 F B L2 B2 F' U' L'
6. D' F D' R' U2 R B' F L2 F R F2 B D' U B' R D F D' L2 D' L F2 R'
7. F2 R D' L R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' B F' L2 U R U2 B L D U R2 D2 B L R'
8. B' D F U B U L' B' R F D2 F2 D' U2 B2 R' F' B R F2 D' R' B2 R L
9. F' U D' L2 D B2 U' D2 B' U L F2 U D R2 L' B D2 R2 B L2 B F2 R B
10. R U2 R' L2 D2 B R2 D2 L' D R2 B U2 R' F B D' F2 D F U2 F L B' U
11. R B F2 U F2 D' U B D' F B' R D U2 B2 F' R D' L R U' B U F R2
12. L D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U B R L' D B U' L2 F2 D F2 D L2 D2 L D2 U2 F D2

Good luck!


----------



## Spencer131 (Jul 25, 2017)

Round 195
This is my first time in this race, and I'm wondering if it's possible to be too slow to enter
I'm doing OH with Roux
Ao12: 36.85
Times: 37.14, 44.68, 33.01, 43.54, 32.67, 31.60, 40.72, 32.21, 40.46, 38.54, 35.90, 34.31


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 25, 2017)

@Spencer131 - it's fine. You're welcome here. Good luck.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 26, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: MF3RS

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-26
avg of 12: 23.87

Time List:
1. 24.99 
2. 25.31 
3. (19.44) 
4. 21.93 
5. 21.67 
6. 25.74 
7. 22.31[PLL Skip] 
8. 20.17[PLL Skip] 
9. 25.34 
10. (27.06) 
11. 26.01 
12. 25.19 

Started slacking towards the end, those PLL skips saved me. But hey, I graduated!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 26, 2017)

Round 195
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gan 356s V2
Race to sub 30

Times:
1. 31.70
2. 25.97
3. 25.88
4. 23.06
5. 29.36
6. 24.96
7. 29.57
8. 28.32
9. (35.69)
10. 27.70
11. (22.34)
12. 25.38

Avg: 27.49


----------



## WaffleCuber (Jul 30, 2017)

Round 195
CFOP 
Cosmic gts2
Race to sub 25
Avg:24.437
1. 24.721
2. 22.304
3. (19.755)
4. 25.124
5. 25.033
6. 27.668
7. 22.739
8. 23.608
9. (28.338)
10.26.553
11. 21.799
12.24.823

Barely making it. Could of been better. I haven't touched a cube in a week and am super rusty.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 31, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Ninety Five*



kprox1994 graduates the Race to Sub-25 this week with CFOP. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 31, 2017)

*Round 196 & Round 197 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday August 7 2017 (round 196) and Monday August 14th 2017 (round 197)*​
I will be away for much of the next 2 weeks again. Here are scrambles for those weeks. I will compile results for both weeks when I return.

*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Round 196 Scrambles*
1. F2 L R2 U B2 L2 R D' B' F' R' B' L U R' B' L D U F2 D U' F' D2 L'
2. L2 F' L2 U D' R2 B2 U R2 U F' U2 F B D F2 L2 D2 R' F D2 R' F2 L' R
3. F' R F' D B2 D R2 F2 R' L D2 L' B2 L D' U' R2 L' U' R2 L' U' L2 D2 F2
4. R' U L D' F R2 U' F' D U L2 F D2 B2 D2 R B' U2 D L2 B D B L' U2
5. L2 F2 D' U L' U L B' D2 B' R' L2 F2 U' R' U' L B' R2 F D' U F2 D' R2
6. B R L' D U2 R F D' F2 D' U' B2 F U' L' D U F L2 F B2 L F2 U R
7. D2 R B' U2 L R' D U2 L2 D2 U L' F' D2 R L' U' R2 L D B2 R' L2 D L2
8. B F2 R' F2 L' D B F U L U' R U' D' F D' F U F2 L2 F B L2 F U
9. L F2 L' D2 B' D2 R2 B2 D' L' D L U2 L2 B2 R L U' D F B2 U' L2 D U'
10. R D' L' D L R F2 U D2 B' D2 L D U' R D B' F2 U' B' F L' F U B'
11. F U L2 R' U2 D2 F B' R2 D L' D R2 U2 R U' R2 U' B L' U' D2 B2 F2 R'
12. U R2 L2 B F2 R U L' R F' L' B' F' D' B' F2 U2 L R2 D' F' R D B U'

*Round 197 Scrambles*
1. D2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 L' B D' L' D2 B2 D2 F2 D' F' R' U' L' F U F' B2 R2 L2
2. F U B2 F' D' U' B' U D R D2 F' D L' D2 U2 F L' U2 B R F B2 L' R2
3. D' U R2 U D' L2 R B R' D L' F B' R B' L U' L2 B R B R U' F2 R
4. D' R B2 R2 U' B L' B R2 F R F' U F D F2 U' D' L2 U2 R L D U L'
5. F2 R2 F L2 D2 U' B' U2 D L2 F' U B D2 F B' U D' L' B2 L D B U' B
6. B2 F L B D R2 B' F2 L D2 L' B2 L' R' F2 R' L D' F D' F2 R' U L2 F2
7. F' U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' D' R' B2 F' D2 B2 L' D L B' F D F' B D F D
8. U' L2 R2 U D' F' L' D2 U2 L R D2 R D B2 U2 L2 F' L' D2 R D2 R D' L'
9. B2 F U' B L R' D F' B2 D' R F' D' R2 U2 B' L D F2 B' D R B U L
10. R2 D' U B2 U B2 L2 R' D' L2 U' D' R B2 R2 F' L2 R F' U L D F R2 F'
11. F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R D L R' B' L2 R2 B' U' L R B' D' U' R' L2 B2 D2 F2 R'
12. D L F' L' B2 D F B' R U2 F L F2 D2 L' F U2 F' U' L2 B' L' U2 F' B

Good luck!


----------



## Spencer131 (Jul 31, 2017)

Round 196
Ao12: 34.19
Times: 33.88, 31.03, 33.74, (41.55), 28.22, 35.41, 34.16, (26.32), 38.36, 29.58, 41.42, 36.06


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jul 31, 2017)

@Spencer131 - which method are you using?


----------



## Spencer131 (Jul 31, 2017)

Shaky Hands said:


> @Spencer131 - which method are you using?


OH with Roux


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 1, 2017)

Round 196
Ao12: 28.78

1. 20.19
2. 35.44 
3. 24.82
4. 25.73
5. 19.03
6. 25.99
7. 39.40
8. 35.65
9. 32.15
10. 24.10
11. 33.37
12. 30.31


----------



## JanW (Aug 6, 2017)

*Round 196, Race to sub-25*
Method: CFOP Blue Cross
Cube: Valk 3

*Ao12: 24.93*
31.27, 20.21, 19.31, 27.89, 24.20, (18.38), 28.05, 21.54, 22.91, 24.03, (32.60), 29.87

Earlier in the summer I started this race with yellow cross, but didn't finish as I was already clearly sub-25. Now I'm trying again with my weakest cross. I started feeling safe after 8-9 solves, but then I almost blew it with the last 2 solves. As the times reveal, I'm very uneven with this cross. The 30s solves mainly happen when I read the F2L pieces wrong and insert some in the wrong orientation. If I can get rid of that bad habit, I should be comfortably sub-25.


----------



## kbrune (Aug 10, 2017)

*Round 196*
to sub 25 on Blue Cross

Ave: 28.72

27.68, 41.21, 26.96, 25.98, 25.75, 32.47, 28.22, 28.59, 27.76, 27.14, 33.13, 29.29

Slightly better then expected


*Round 197*
sub 25 Blue Cross

Ave: 26.59

32.08, 24.44, 23.62, 30.52, 22.55, 22.55, 22.77, 26.72, 29.25, 25.64, 31.58, 28.82

A lot better then expected


----------



## JanW (Aug 10, 2017)

*Round 197*, Race to sub-25
Method: CFOP Blue Cross
Cube: Valk 3

*Ao12: 24.22
*
22.60, 21.81, 23.56, 24.83, 22.63, (42.79), (19.62), 26.57, 25.79, 24.34, 25.08, 24.98

6th solve I kept looking and looking for my last F2L edge, but couldn't find it anywhere. One of my cross pieces was in the U layer and it took me forever to realize that (which would never happen with white cross). At the end of the solved I was so stressed I couldn't even remember how to do an F-perm. Luckily the next solve was easy and I was back on track.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 11, 2017)

Round 197
Race to sub 30
Method CFOP

Times: 25.35, (27.50), 24.70, 22.23, 22.54, 22.72, (18.92), 22.20, 22.52, 22.36, 19.17, 21.53 = 22.54

I am on a roll


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 15, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Ninety Six & One Hundred Ninety Seven*




greengoatgal graduates the Race to Sub-30 this week with CFOP. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)

*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 15, 2017)

*Round 198 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday August 21st 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. R B2 U' D L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L R2 D B2 F2 U D F R2 F' R' L2 U D' L'
2. D' R2 U' B' U' L2 U2 R' F' B' U2 D2 L2 U R D' R2 D' F U2 D2 L' U' B' U2
3. D2 L2 F B2 U' D B2 F2 L2 D' F D U F L2 U' B' F2 R F' R2 D' U L F2
4. B2 D' U2 F' B R2 U' B F' R' B2 U2 D2 B' U' R F2 L' R2 U D R2 L F D'
5. R2 B' F' U R2 L2 U' D' F' R' L' U2 F U2 F2 U F' B2 L2 F B2 D U B2 D'
6. L' U' B U D R2 D2 B F L U2 B2 F R' B R2 D F R' D' U B F2 R' B
7. F' R' U D R2 F2 D U' B L' B F2 U' F U2 R D L' R' F2 B2 D' R' D L
8. D' L2 R' B' F' D2 B2 D' L2 U' F L2 U2 B' U' D' L R2 U' R L' F' U R F'
9. D' R' U2 D2 B' R' F2 U D2 F' L2 B F' L2 F' R' F D U B D L' B' U2 D2
10. L' U' B U R L' D2 F' U L D2 L' D' F' U' D B R' F B L2 U2 R2 U' D'
11. F2 B U2 R2 F B' R2 U' D R B D2 R' F2 R2 D F' B2 R' L2 U' R' F2 D2 F
12. U L' F' R' D2 U' B' R' L2 U' F L U' B2 U2 D2 B' L2 D L B2 L2 F2 L F2

Good luck!


----------



## JanW (Aug 19, 2017)

*Round 198, Race to sub-25*
CFOP Blue cross
Valk3
*Ao12: 22.62*

(16.88), 27.15, 21.50, 20.83, 23.06, 24.29, 19.56, 25.42, (27.51), 22.88, 21.04, 20.46

Okay, that will do. Blue cross was my weakest when I started practicing with other than white. Quite happy I managed to improve it this fast. Not sure if there is any point participating in the race-25 with any other crosses. They should be there already.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 19, 2017)

Are you colour neutral now though, if no then why not compete colour neutrally


JanW said:


> *Round 198, Race to sub-25*
> CFOP Blue cross
> Valk3
> *Ao12: 22.62*
> ...


----------



## JanW (Aug 19, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Are you colour neutral now though, if no then why not compete colour neutrally


Still far from color neutral. White cross is much faster than any other cross. I also haven't yet done solves where I would decide which cross to use during inspection. Lately for most of my timed solves I've picked the cross based on the first move in the scramble. This to get used to switching between different crosses on consecutive solves. I'm quite comfortably sub-25 already when picking different crosses like that. I suppose I still could try full color neutral by choosing the cross during inspection...

Another thing I've considered is doing the race without inspection. Normally in my solves, if I fail inspection or mess up the cross, I tend to panic and totally botch the rest of the solve. Maybe doing some solving without a premade plan for the cross could help with that.

Edit: I tried doing this week's scrambles with white cross, without inspection. Ao12 25.56. I think it could be a good idea to get this down below 25, maybe even with some other cross than white.


----------



## a3533 (Aug 21, 2017)

*Round 198, Race to sub-30*
Roux
YJ Guanlong
*Ao12=34.38*
28.19, 38.39, 34.91, 43.16, 28.04, 29.23, 36.73, (22.52), (1:02.78), 36.48, 33.57, 35.09 =34.38
9th solve messed up first and second block with a wrong CMLL


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 22, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Ninety Eight*



JanW graduates the Race to Sub-25 this week with CFOP Blue Cross. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 22, 2017)

*Round 199 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday August 28th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. D R U' L2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R' U F' U R2 U2 L D B' F2 L2 D
2. L2 B2 R F' L R2 U' D2 F2 U2 L F' L2 F2 R' B D R' D2 R U' B' L' B2 F'
3. D F U' R B' U L2 D2 B2 F' R2 D U R' B' D B' L U F' B2 L2 F' U B2
4. F2 B2 D' F R2 F' L' F2 D U' L B' L U F L' U B R' D U' R' B' U2 F'
5. B2 D2 F' L R' F2 D2 F' D' B' U' F' B2 R L' B2 L' D B D B' R B2 D2 F'
6. D R2 U B D' U2 F2 R F' B' R2 F' R' U' F' R' D2 L U2 B' R2 L2 B R F'
7. L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' B' U' B2 D L F' R' F L D B2 F2 D2 R' B F R2
8. R' U B' R' D B' R B2 L D2 U' F R' L2 B U F' B' L' B U' B2 L' B R2
9. R' D' U B R L2 U L D2 U2 R B D2 L' U' F' U' L' U2 L' R2 D' B2 U' D'
10. B' D' B' L' B2 U' D' F' B' R2 F B R' F' U2 R2 B2 R' L' B2 R2 B U' D L2
11. U' R' L2 U D2 B U D F2 R' L' D2 B L2 U' R D F B2 R' F2 D L' B2 R
12. F2 U2 F' D U R U' D2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 R' U L2 B F' R' U B' D' U F L

Good luck!


----------



## Paul Landers (Aug 28, 2017)

Round 199, Race to Sub 25
Variation of LBL and CFOP (doing the turn over to CFOP)
YuXin Fire S
Ao12 - 28.963
1: 31.503 (+2)
2: 26.249
3: 32.931
4: 27.732
5. 37.256
6: 22.479
7: 22.346 (T-Perm)
8: 24.393 (J-Perm)
9: 35.424
10: 23.289
11: 36.679
12: 28.953


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 29, 2017)

*Round One Hundred Ninety Nine*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler




no entries this week​



Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 29, 2017)

*Round 200 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday September 4th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. D' R B L2 F B2 L2 U' R F U R D' L2 D F D2 U2 L U B2 U' R B' R
2. B2 U' D R2 B2 L2 B' U B' F2 L2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 D' F' U2 R D'
3. U L' D B' R2 D2 U F R2 D' B' R2 B' L2 B' U L2 D' U B2 F2 L R' F R
4. R2 U' F2 B2 L B2 U D' R U' D' L D' R2 F' B' D U2 F' B2 D' F D' B U
5. D2 F2 R2 F D2 R F' R2 L2 U' R' L F B2 L2 R2 U' R' L' U2 L2 R' D2 U R'
6. B F2 D2 B2 L2 R' F2 L F2 U2 D' L2 D' B' F' D' U F' D' R2 L2 D B R' L'
7. D R' D' R2 B2 L B2 L' U' R2 F B U F2 B2 U2 B' U2 D' L D B' D' F' L2
8. F2 B U L' B F L D F2 U2 F2 B2 U F L D2 B' L' D U2 F U2 R B L
9. L2 D L' R' F2 D U' R' D L' R' F' B2 R D' U L F L B L2 B2 F2 U' L
10. B R' L' F2 R' F2 D2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 L' U2 D2 R2 U2 R D2 R F L' B L' R2
11. R' B' D2 U2 F U D B F L' U D' R' B R' U L D2 R' B2 F2 L' R D L'
12. U' L2 U D F2 U2 F U2 R F L R U2 B D' R B' L U2 B2 F R' L U' D'

Good luck!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 3, 2017)

Round 200
Method CFOP
Race to sub 25

Times: (31.91), 19.45, 21.29, 23.02, 26.22, (15.81), 27.03, 24.03, 21.44, 21.27, 24.67 = 23.15


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 3, 2017)

Round 200
Method CFOP
Race To Sub 25

Times: 30.06, 29.82, (31.79), 24.19, 29.90, 25.66, (23.58), 30.27, 25.77, 26.60, 24.33, 25.71 = 27.23


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 12, 2017)

*Round Two Hundred*




Sorry for the delay this round whilst I've been moving home.

No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler




no entries this week​



Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 12, 2017)

*Round 201 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday September 18th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. L2 U D B2 D' R2 U D F2 R2 F2 L2 F U2 F' B2 R2 F B' D' F D' B L U2
2. F' L' F2 U' B D U R' B' R' B2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 F L2 D2 R2 D L2 F L
3. D' L R D2 L B' L B' D U2 F' B D F2 R' U D2 L' D2 L B2 F D B' D'
4. L2 D2 R2 D2 F R F' L2 F2 B2 U2 F' B D2 B' U2 F' D R2 U2 L U' L2 U D
5. U' B2 F2 R F' D U2 R2 D' U' R D2 U' R' B U R D2 L' D F' B' D' R2 U'
6. U D' R F2 D2 F B D2 R D U B F' R2 B2 U B2 R' B2 F R2 D R U' R
7. D' U L2 U' F L B' F2 L' U2 B2 F2 R F D' F' L B2 U' F' D2 U B U D
8. F L F U' L2 R F2 U2 B L' B L' D2 L' R' D R' L2 D F L B L2 D2 U
9. D' U F2 U' F2 B' R2 D L' U2 R' F2 R2 F R D' L' B2 F2 D L' U2 D2 L2 R2
10. U R L' B2 L R' D' U' R2 D U2 F' D F' D' F' L2 R U2 F2 B' U B2 F2 L2
11. L' F2 U' L R' F R2 B2 F' R B F' R U L' B' U2 R U B D' U2 R F' D'
12. L' B F2 U2 F2 L' B D2 B R F2 B' D2 L2 U' D' R2 U2 B2 F D' R F2 R D'

Good luck!


----------



## theos (Sep 12, 2017)

Round 201
Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 22.98*

22.92, 24.55, 22.03, 25.53, (18.57), (29.75), 20.61, 22.61, 21.45, 24.33, 20.83, 24.95

After graduating sub-30 and failing to graduate sub-25, I'm back some months later to try again. I think I've improved quite a bit - my F2L in particular is much faster and I'm making far fewer errors on EOLine. My Avg of 12 isn't consistently below 25 seconds, but it is frequently enough that I think I have a genuine shot at graduating sub-25.

Still a few notable mistakes this time round, but none of them really cost me too much.



Spoiler: Notes



(3) PLL skip; would've been better but made a mistake building first F2L block
(6) For some reason couldn't plan out the EO step properly and had to improvise it
(8) Was really quick until PLL and then did wrong G Perm.


----------



## xitvono (Sep 16, 2017)

Round 201
Race to sub 25
Ao12: 23.142

(27.687), 20.119, 22.671, 27.504, 24.864, 25.782, 21.048, 20.504, (18.151), 26.727, 22.455, 19.743

After entering the race to sub 30 over a year ago, i am back and this time I am ready to go for sub 25. I use CFOP.


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 18, 2017)

Round 201
Race to Sub 25 
ao12: 22.804

24.497, (28.674), 20.690, (17.506), 23.968, 27.233, 19.729, 23.777, 22.625, 21.729, 24.592, 19.201.

LBL + CFOP - YAYYAYAYAYA


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 18, 2017)

*Round Two Hundred and One*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler




no entries this week​



Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 18, 2017)

*Round 202 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday September 25th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. U2 R' B' U F' U2 F2 U2 D F B2 D' B F D L R F2 B' U R' F2 D2 B2 F' 
2. F2 L2 U' D2 B D U' B2 U R L U R' D' F' L D L2 B' U' D2 B' U2 B' U' 
3. L U' L F D' B' D' F2 U' D' B U' R F' B' L' D F2 B U R' D U' F' L 
4. U2 B2 F L' B' U' B U2 D' R' D' R2 F2 B L2 D2 U' L2 F B L B2 F D' B' 
5. R D' B U' L' U' R F2 U L B2 R F' U' L2 B' R' D' U B' R2 U' B2 R2 L' 
6. U2 D F2 D2 L2 B' U F2 L R2 B' L' F' D2 B D2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 L' B2 D U 
7. U' L' B2 U' D' F L' D' L F D' B2 U D R' B2 F2 L' F L' F' L F2 D B2 
8. F' B U2 F2 R2 L B D F2 D2 U2 R' F D' F' D' B2 L R' U2 L' R2 U F D 
9. L F2 R' U F R2 L F' D B2 U B2 L R2 D' F2 D2 U R' B F L F' D U 
10. D F L B' D' L' U F D' B2 U' R' D B D2 R' F' R F' D F2 R D' B2 L 
11. R2 L' F' D B R' B2 D2 R' D' R' D B' R' L2 U2 R2 U' F B U2 D' R' U' D2 
12. U R2 L D' R2 B' U L2 R' D U' F' B' D' U' B F' U' L F U2 F B2 D R2 

Good luck!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 18, 2017)

*Round 202 - Race to Sub-25*
CFOP Yellow Cross
Guoguan Yuexiao

*Ao12: 25.18*

26.45, 23.46, 26.25, 27.83, 23.34, 20.51, (19.01,) (42.24,) 27.61, 24.52, 26.45, 25.35


----------



## a3533 (Sep 21, 2017)

*Round 202 - Race to Sub-25*
Roux
MF3RS

*Ao12: 25.413*

25.586, 27.033, 22.220, 23.768, 24.073, 27.609, (33.713), (19.891), 23.173, 31.877, 25.791, 23.002

Worst time and best time always stick together...


----------



## theos (Sep 22, 2017)

Round 202
Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 23.06*

24.78, 25.94, 23.66, 20.84, 20.78, 24.37, 19.91, (18.78), 24.91, 20.91, 24.53, (26.00)

Practice this week has been shaky with half Ao12s above 25 seconds, but this set was really smooth sailing, no serious mistakes throughout the 12 and got my fastest single of the week.



Spoiler: Notes



(8) OLL skip into G-perm
(12) No mistakes, just very slow building first 2 blocks.


----------



## xitvono (Sep 22, 2017)

Round 202
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Moyu Aolong V2 stickerless
Ao12: 22.463

23.696, (24.503), (20.111), 22.375, 22.423, 20.328, 21.208, 23.080, 22.863, 24.111, 21.815, 22.727


----------



## Paul Landers (Sep 23, 2017)

Round 202 
Race to Sub-25
CFOP
Gans 356 Air UM
Ao12: 22.942

24.049, 21.249, 20.881, 20.081, 20.769, 23.297, (28.498), 24.272, 23.488, (17.057), 28.290, 23.041


----------



## TyeDye (Sep 25, 2017)

Round 202
Race to Sub-30
ZZ
Ao12: 38.08

43.35, 40.54, 46.86, 37.53, (25.80), 33.14, 30.38, 30.21, 36.92, (53.34), 45.34, 36.51


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 25, 2017)

*Round Two Hundred and Two*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 25, 2017)

*Round 203 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday October 2nd 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. F' D2 F2 D U' R U2 D' F' B D2 F2 B L D2 F' L2 B2 F2 L B2 R' L' B2 F'
2. L U' F' U B' L2 B D2 R U' F' D R2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 F2 B' L B2 R D2 U
3. R' B' D' U L2 U2 L' B' F L B F L' U B F R' B' L' D2 L' U B' U' R
4. L2 R B' F' U R2 F U R2 D2 U' B' U L R' D' L B' F2 U' D2 B U B2 R'
5. D L R2 U2 F' L D B U' R' L2 F' B2 L R D' R2 L F U D' R U2 D' L2
6. D B U2 F U2 F2 U2 R' B' R D R' D R2 D R L2 D R D2 L F' D2 R2 B
7. D B2 R2 F D B L2 D' L2 B2 L F' B' R' F R2 D' U2 L' R U B' F' L' F2
8. B2 F2 L' F D' U2 R B' L' D2 F R2 D F L F' U2 R B' F2 D2 F' R2 F2 D'
9. R' B' U2 D B' F R' D2 F2 L' R' F' R' B' F D' B L2 B2 U F' L' R' B' D2
10. D R2 U2 R2 B' R L2 U2 F U L F' R' U' F L2 U' B' D' B' D2 R' U D' F
11. B2 R2 F' L' D2 B' L2 B D2 R' U B R' F2 L R B2 F' U' B L2 U F' D F'
12. D R' F L2 F U2 F U F L2 R' F2 L B' D B D2 R' D F2 L U2 B' F2 D

Good luck!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 25, 2017)

*Round 203 - Race to Sub-25*
CFOP Yellow Cross
Weilong GTS2

*Ao12: 25.62*

29.42, 22.99, 23.87, (31.48,) 24.65, 26.60, 26.44, 24.63, 23.17, 25.56, (21.26,) 28.89


----------



## TyeDye (Sep 28, 2017)

Round 203
Race to Sub-30
ZZ
Ao12: 34.88

36.91, 30.42, 40.80, (41.08), 33.27, 31.08, 30.69, 34.10, 39.08, 35.79, 36.69, (24.49)


----------



## xitvono (Sep 28, 2017)

Round 203
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Ao12: 21.270

21.143, 20.735, (18.063), 23.472, (24.023), 23.551, 18.223, 19.832, 18.927, 23.631, 20.327, 22.855

A pretty good round for me. I feel like I'm getting more consistent and should be ready to go for sub 20 soon.


----------



## theos (Sep 30, 2017)

Round 203
Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 28.03*

24.19, (56.24), 26.16, 28.06, 23.96, 52.30, 21.40, 28.34, 25.14, 22.93, 27.83, (18.31)

Got a PB Ao12 in practice today and really thought I could finish up this week. But I'm still too inconsistent, this time with 2 completely botched solves to scupper my chances. Oh well - no reason why I can't do it over the next 3 weeks.



Spoiler: Notes



(2) Misoriented cube for EO - somehow didn't realize until half-way through F2L.
(6) Messed up COLL case that I thought I knew by not orienting cube (x') first.
(12) Very easy EO and F2L.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 3, 2017)

Round 203
Sub 30
CFOP 4LLL
GTS2
Ao12- 35.468.... Ugg
1. 26.521
2. (54.66)
3. 30.086
4. 45.87
5. 23.587
6. 29.458
7. 46.421
8. 43.621
9. 33.521
10. 27.091
11. 35.986
12. 36.188


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 3, 2017)

*Round Two Hundred and Three*




xitvono graduates the Race to Sub-25 this week with CFOP. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 3, 2017)

*Round 204 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday October 9th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. U R' D R' B' D R' L' D2 R B F' U D2 L F' B2 R' B2 R D F' D2 U2 L2 
2. B L2 D2 U L' R' D U' B2 U D B' L F2 L F' R D' U' B U B2 R' B' D 
3. U' L2 U L' U R2 U' L R2 U' D' L' R2 F B R B2 R F2 D2 B' L' U2 B L' 
4. U' F' L' F' R2 U' R' U' R' D' L2 R' U2 L2 F B R2 U' F R B2 L R2 F B 
5. D2 L' D U2 R' U' D F2 B2 R' B U' R' U' D' L' F L2 F2 L F R2 F2 U2 R 
6. D' B' U L D B2 D F D' R' L' B' R2 B L R' B2 U L R2 U2 D2 R2 F2 L2 
7. R U2 R L2 B L2 U L D' L2 U R2 D F' U B2 R D2 B2 F' U R' D' R2 U 
8. U' D2 L' R2 U' L2 F' B' D' F' B2 D2 R U' D' L U2 D' L' U D R' F U2 L' 
9. F' R L2 B' F' L2 D U2 R' B D' B2 D2 U' B' U' R2 U' L U2 R2 B2 R2 F D' 
10. F D' B2 D2 L R2 D2 U' B2 F' R' L' U D' F2 R F2 L' U2 F U R2 F2 U R 
11. L' D R' B' R2 D' U R' L' D B2 F2 L' R' B R' U' R B' F2 D B' F D' L' 
12. U B' R' U' R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B D2 U' L' D R' U' R B2 R F B U' F2 U' F2 

Good luck!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 3, 2017)

Round 204
Sub 30
Cfop
Weilong GTS2
Sub 30
Average-32.974
1. 34.055
2. 35.307
3. 30.553
4. 34.454
5. 36.974
6. 29.188
7. 29.121
8. 31.054
9. 38.921
10. 27.94 
11. 33.186
12. 35.856


----------



## theos (Oct 7, 2017)

Round 204
Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 25.31*

28.23, (31.61), 25.51, 26.57, 29.33, 24.78, (19.54), 20.80, 25.45, 23.96, 23.55, 24.90

Practice was looking good with most times sub-23, but made too many mistakes now when the pressure's on, particularly on the EOLine step. Meanwhile I've started learning some COLL algorithms to try improve my ZZ last layer and it probably saved me about a second on one of my solves this week.



Spoiler: Notes



(1) Very slow F2L
(2) Messed up EO - finished F2L like CFOP
(3) Slow on EO
(5) Slow F2L again
(7) Easy F2L
(8) COLL case
(12) Messed up Line of EOLine, but quick to fix


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 8, 2017)

*Round 204 - Race to Sub-25*
CFOP Yellow Cross
Weilong GTS2

*Ao12: 25.20*

(17.71,) 21.50, 25.27, 21.13, 31.88, 21.59, 29.25, 28.26, 23.42, (47.48,) 23.18, 26.48


----------



## xitvono (Oct 9, 2017)

Round 204 - Race to sub 30
CFOP one handed

Ao12: 46.916

41.886, 59.174, (1:43.988), (30.039), 46.143, 45.743, 46.294, 43.686, 1:00.805, 39.039, 39.614, 46.774

I'm still relatively new to OH solving, so I sometimes mess up an alg, or I use a different alg to try to get a better case.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 10, 2017)

*Round Two Hundred and Four*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 10, 2017)

*Round 205 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday October 16th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. F' D2 U' R2 B D F' R2 L B2 F L' F' U2 F2 R2 L B L' D2 U L' D2 B D' 
2. B2 R D U2 F' D' L' D2 L D2 R L2 D2 B2 L2 U R' L2 B D L' R2 F' L R 
3. U2 L2 R D' U B F D' L2 B' L2 D' B2 L B' U2 R' U' D' L2 B L' B' U2 D2 
4. L' U2 F L' D' F' D2 B2 U2 D R' D' R' L' B' F D2 R2 L U L B2 L2 D2 R 
5. R2 B2 L' F R2 F U2 B' R D' B2 L2 B' R F' R L2 D' F2 D2 B F' L F' D' 
6. L B U L' R' B' R D2 B2 F' U B D2 L2 D' B2 F' D' U' R2 B D R' D2 U 
7. D R2 U2 B2 U2 B' U2 D' L' R' B' F2 D2 U R' F' B D' R L U' B2 R2 F2 L' 
8. R2 F' U' F' L' B2 U' L U2 D' F2 D R2 D L U' D' R U' R F' R B' U2 F 
9. R F D U B F L' F2 B L' F2 B L2 B' U D L2 U' L' F2 R2 F' D B F 
10. B2 D2 R2 L F' D2 U L' U2 R' B2 R2 B2 L2 D F' U2 D F' U' B2 F' L B R 
11. B2 R' D F' L' D R F' R' U2 D' L F L2 U R' B' R' F2 L' U2 B' F2 R' B 
12. B' L2 U2 D' B F' D' F' U2 D' F2 B2 D2 F' L2 F D R' U2 F2 R2 L B U2 R2 

Good luck!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 10, 2017)

*Round 205 - Race to Sub-25*
CFOP Yellow Cross
Weilong GTS2

*Ao12: 22.63*

22.28, 24.26, 20.98, 22.73, 23.13, 19.33, 21.32, 23.02, 23.04, 26.25, (17.53,) (29.52)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 11, 2017)

Round 205
Cfop 4LLL
Warrior W DIY M
Sub 30
Ao12- 32.094
1. 35.488
2. (24.921)
3. 32.43
4. 28.364
5. 37.295 
6. 30.121
7. 27.962
8. 41.154
9. 28.521
10. 29.593
11. (41.696)
12. 30.021


----------



## xitvono (Oct 12, 2017)

Round 205
CFOP OH
Sub 30
Avg of 12: 43.541

51.942, 40.447, 39.064, (33.175), 46.646, 43.350, (52.302), 44.647, 51.615, 36.710, 40.702, 40.286

This one went much better, but I think I can still have rapid improvement. One of the solves I had an easy ZBLL, but I messed up the alg. Fortunately when I tried to fix the F2L the cube ended up solved.


----------



## theos (Oct 15, 2017)

Round 205
Race to sub-25
ZZ (OCLL, PLL)
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 23.72*

24.15, 19.69, 23.49, (34.17), 22.18, 25.49, (18.71), 24.96, 22.87, 25.17, 24.25, 24.96

Finally a return to sub-25! Bar one mess-up, everything seemed to go much smoother this time.



Spoiler: Notes



(2) Easy F2L
(4) Messed up PLL
(7) Easy F2L into fast LL cases
(11) Slow EOLine, but recovered with fast rest of solve


----------



## ultimatecube (Oct 17, 2017)

Round 205
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Valk M
Ao12: 27.24

24.91, 27.69, (21.32), 27.03, 30.06, 29.43, 29.08, 25.27, 25.14, (30.95), 29.59, 24.21.

Not too terribly pleased with these times, but I am intentionally practicing more than I have in the past and I'd like to track my progress a bit more consistently. Let's see how this goes!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 17, 2017)

*Round Two Hundred and Five*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 17, 2017)

*Round 206 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday October 23rd 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. L2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F D2 L' B L R' B L' D' U' R2 D2 B' U2 B2 
2. U D' B2 L D' B' F2 U2 B' D B2 U R' U L2 B R2 U2 D B F2 L R' D2 B' 
3. D' U2 F2 B R' U2 L R F' R' F2 L2 D' B' F2 R' F' D B2 R2 U' R2 L F' U 
4. R' B' D U R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L' F' B' D' U L2 B2 D' F' U F' D2 R' B' L2 D 
5. F' D U R2 F L2 U2 B2 R' D2 R L2 D' F D U R2 L2 U F L2 F2 B' U' F 
6. F U D' R' B' L2 D2 L2 F' R' F U2 F' U D2 L' R2 U2 L' B' R' B' L U' L2 
7. D L' F' R' B D2 F' L2 F L2 U2 F' D B D2 F B' U2 F' R2 D2 L R2 D' B' 
8. D' F2 D F2 L' R' F' U L' R2 B' D F B D L' R U R' B F' D L U R' 
9. U2 D' R' U L2 B' L F L B R2 F B2 L B' D2 R2 B R2 U' R L2 U2 D' B2 
10. R D U2 L F' L2 F2 D' U2 R F B U' F D' R D' R' L' F' L' D2 L2 R' U2 
11. U2 F D F' R B2 R' F B2 L2 F B' U B2 D L F2 D L U' F2 U B2 F' U 
12. B' L B F' U F R F B' D' B' L' D' R F2 L' B U' L' B' U B U' F D' 

Good luck!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 17, 2017)

*Round 206 - Race to Sub-25*
CFOP Yellow Cross
Weilong GTS2

*Ao12: 24.08*

24.80, 25.08, 23.43, 22.66, (19.36,) 23.11, 24.34, (31.30,) 23.48, 22.73, 21.54, 29.67


----------



## ultimatecube (Oct 17, 2017)

Round 206
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Valk M
Ao12: 24.66

23.39, 25.75, (18.86), 25.01, (32.24), 24.02, 26.20, 28.53, 24.27, 21.24, 21.21, 27.00.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 17, 2017)

Round 206
Sub 30
CFOP
Warrior W M
Ao12-28.232 (1/3)
1.30.971
2. 27.421
3.30.320
4. 31.223
5. (24.064)
6. 27.165
7. 27.822
8. 31.787
9. 29.086
10. 27.992
11. (DNF)
12. 24.292


----------



## xitvono (Oct 18, 2017)

Round 206
Sub 30
CFOP OH

Ao12: 38.656

A pretty good round for me. I did pretty well with the cross this time, but for the last layer there were some algs i messed up, or didn't feel confident about doing. My goal for next week is to get another sub-40 round.

(29.471), 41.278, (52.725), 39.439, 35.006, 33.494, 41.038, 40.990, 47.510, 36.054, 33.887, 37.862


----------



## ronaldm (Oct 22, 2017)

Round 206
Sub 25 - CFOP
1. 22.99
2. 28.74
3. 24.42
4. 27.58
5. 23.31
6. 24.88
7. 24.79
8. 23.61
9. 25.80
10. (28.96)
11. (21.94)
12. 26.47

25.26 Ao12

That was actually a lot closer than I would've expected beforehand :O


----------



## theos (Oct 22, 2017)

Round 206
Race to sub-25
ZZ
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 22.64*

28.65, 26.22, (30.67), 19.69, 20.68, 24.91, (18.36), 23.87, 23.29, 19.07, 19.94, 20.10

Was looking good beforehand, setting my best Weekly Competition average, but then the first few solves of this 12 went really badly. In fact there were few regular solves - most seemed to go really well or poorly. By the halfway point I was still over the 25 second target average, but then I had a good run of solves in the back half (helped by some skips) and ended up with my 2nd best every Average of 12.

So 2 in a row sub-25. Another chance to graduate next week.



Spoiler: Notes



(1) First 2 blocks of F2L were way too slow
(2) Slow F2L
(3) Hesitated on a COLL case I know and ended up just doing it with a slower OCLL
(4) Nice F2L
(5) COLL case into Z-perm which I'm not quick at, but still good time
(6) Slow final pair of F2L (BR corner in place) - know how to do it, just messed it up
(7) 3rd F2L pair skip
(8) Lots of small mistakes and immediate corrections - could have been a lot quicker
(10) Nothing special there - just nice fast cases on all steps from easy EO at the start to J perm at the end
(11) PLL skip


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 24, 2017)

*Round Two Hundred and Six*




No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 24, 2017)

*Round 207 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday October 30th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. L U2 L2 U2 L F' B2 L2 R2 U2 L' D' R D' F U2 F L' D2 U2 R2 B' L F' B2 
2. L U2 L F' L B U F' B L' U' D' L U R2 B2 R2 B' F' U L2 R' B L' F' 
3. L D R B2 L' F D' L' B L2 R F B2 D F B' L2 B U' L2 U' R' D R2 F' 
4. R' U R2 B' R D2 F B' L D2 R2 L' U D2 L U F2 U F2 R' B D2 U2 B2 F2 
5. U D' R' B L' D2 R F U2 L D F2 D' R2 D R' F2 L R' B L R' D L' R 
6. D' F' B2 R2 U F' R' U' B2 R2 L B' U R2 D L B' R2 L U' B D U L' B' 
7. F2 R' F' U' B' F' U2 D2 L2 B' D' L D B D2 B2 F D F2 L D' L R D2 B 
8. F2 L B2 F2 U' F2 R D' L' U' R2 L' U' L2 R2 U B' D' B2 L2 F' L U B2 R 
9. D2 L' D2 U F B' L' D' U' B2 R U' D B' U' D' B' R2 L U2 D' B' D B L2 
10. D B F2 U2 B F' L2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 U L F' L 
11. D2 L2 R B2 L2 U2 F2 D' U' F' R B L R F' D2 F' D' L2 R U2 B2 F U2 F' 
12. D' B' D' U2 R2 U2 F R B' F' U D2 B2 R D B F R2 D B2 U2 F' L' R' F 

Good luck!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 24, 2017)

Round 207
CFOP
Sub 30
Warrior W M
Ao12-28.205 2/3
1. 27.484
2. 23.693
3. 30.662
4. 20.855
5. 24.99
6. 29.089
7. 32.388
8. 32.021
9. 29.154
10. (DNF)
11. 24.457
12. 29.155


----------



## ultimatecube (Oct 25, 2017)

Round 207
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Valk M
Ao12: 25.12

23.80, 27.27, (27.92), 25.32, 23.69, 23.28, 27.54, (21.69), 27.41, 27.88, 22.72, 22.29

Dang, so close!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 25, 2017)

*Round 207 - Race to Sub-25*
CFOP Yellow Cross
Weilong GTS2

*Ao12: 23.56*

24.81, 21.50, 22.13, 22.14, 24.51, 23.35, (25.64,) 22.32, 25.61, (20.20,) 23.95, 25.27


----------



## xitvono (Oct 25, 2017)

Round 207: race to sub 30
CFOP OH
Stickerless AoLong V2

Ao12: 37.706

38.638, 35.166, 32.447, (31.575), 39.382, 37.390, 46.790, 32.783, 33.807, (1:12.349), 42.958, 37.702

A couple of really bad solves for me, but it still beats last week because I have gotten much faster. The 46 had a corner twist, and in the 1:12 i messed up multiple algs. My goal for next week is sub 37.


----------



## Pedro Silva dos Santos (Oct 27, 2017)

Round 207
avg of 12: 25.77
CFOP
Valk 3
1. 26.83 
2. 23.02 
3. 28.38 
4. 23.07 
5. 25.79 
6. 25.52 
7. 29.07 
8. (21.55) 
9. 27.56 
10. 26.41 
11. (29.88) 
12. 22.03


----------



## theos (Oct 28, 2017)

Round 207
Race to sub-25
ZZ
Moyu Aolong V2
*Ao12: 24.68*

21.98, 22.71, 32.08, 21.08, 21.72, (17.30), 30.74, 24.60, 19.95, 26.37, (DNF), 25.61

What a rollercoaster of a sequence of solves...

Going in I was pretty nervous considering that I was on the cusp of graduation but had failed last time I was in the same situation. Started well and then I messed up the 3rd solve with a 32  Okay, put that behind me and got my PB single on the 6th solve  Now well back on track, got a mixed bag of solves until the 11th solve where I did the wrong U perm, didn't realize it and so got the DNF  Pressure on the final solve - took it steady so no mistakes. Not a quick solve but got the job done 



Spoiler: Notes



(2) Big hesitation on first F2L block, but fast after that
(3) Botched the 2nd F2L block
(5) A couple of hesitations on F2L - make a move and undo it - but solve was still quick
(6) PB single - nice F2L cases
(7) Lots of little mistakes and hesitations in EO, F2L and the PLL
(9) Nice F2L cases
(10) Slow solve, but nothing stood out as problematic
(11) DNF - Wrong U Perm (22.48)
(12) Slow and steady


----------



## Grey Nomad (Oct 29, 2017)

Race to Sub- 30 OH
CFOP
Yongjun cube

Session average: 33.04
1. 37.06 
2. 29.88 
3. 29.42 
4. 30.55 
5. 34.71 
6. (23.74) 
7. 27.55 
8. 25.11 
9. (42.41) 
10. 41.30+ 
11. 39.45 
12. 35.37


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 31, 2017)

*Round Two Hundred and Seven*



Two graduates this week - both theos and myself graduated the Race to Sub-25 with ZZ and CFOP Yellow Cross respectively. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 31, 2017)

*Round 208 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday November 6th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. L R2 B2 D F2 R' D' L F2 R' B2 L2 R2 U2 D' F2 D F2 R' B2 R' D U2 F' R 
2. B2 D R U F2 U' F2 D' R L' D' R' U2 R2 F2 L' D' R L2 D' L' D2 R F' D 
3. R2 U2 D B2 D2 R' F L' F2 D2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 B2 D B2 R L D F2 B' D B' 
4. B2 R2 L F U B' D' U' R2 F B' R U' B2 U' D' L D2 R F' D U2 B U2 D' 
5. B' R U' R' U L2 R F2 R' D' B' F2 R2 U' R2 B F' R' B' R2 D F2 L D' F 
6. L2 U B' L' U2 D' R F B U' F U2 D' L' U' F' B' D' U' L2 D U2 B2 U' D 
7. U' B' R F' R' L2 U' B' L' F2 R L2 D' F' L2 D' B2 U' R2 L U' R' D R F2 
8. L' R F R2 B F R' D2 U' F R' L F L D F' B R2 L D2 U' R2 U2 B' U' 
9. B R' U2 D2 R2 L D F R2 L2 B2 F L' R D U' B U2 R2 D' L2 F D2 B' R' 
10. B' U D B D2 L U D2 F2 U' L F2 D' R U2 F2 U B' R' L U2 F L B R 
11. R2 B2 L2 D U2 F L' D2 R2 L2 D' F' D F2 L2 F U' B F D' L' U D2 L2 U2 
12. R' L' U2 D2 L R2 D' F' D2 L2 U L2 U' B D' F2 R2 F B2 D B2 L D' B F' 

Good luck!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 31, 2017)

Round 208
Sub 30
Ao12- 26.75 (3/3)
1. 25.784
2. 23. 858
3. 23.554
4. 28. 284
5. (42.556)
6. 24.155
7. 31.622
8. 28.789
9. 27.623
10. 27.621
11. 24.865
12. 25.038

Tried to turn nice and smooth.


----------



## ultimatecube (Oct 31, 2017)

Round 207
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Valk M
Ao12: 25.14

(20.78) 29.17 21.75 25.51 22.02 27.92 23.05 (29.65) 21.89 26.57 28.98 24.35

Gah. So stinking close. My last several ao50 sessions are about 24 seconds, but you couldn't tell with these times.


----------



## xitvono (Oct 31, 2017)

Round 208
Race to sub-30
CFOP OH
Ao12: 35.234

30.608, 41.110+, 35.582, 30.102, 39.262, 35.182, 36.326, 29.366, 38.637, (25.471), (42.901), 36.166

Well, nice steady improvement works for me. I don't remember how that +2 got there. Maybe I used too much inspection and didn't notice. The 25 was pretty sweet, and ended with a U corner twist ZBLL.


----------



## Pedro Silva dos Santos (Nov 2, 2017)

Round 208
Sub 25
CPOF - Valk 3
avg of 12: 24.14
Time List:
1. 26.46 
2. 20.03 
3. 23.16 
4. 28.19 
5. 26.99 
6. (19.12) 
7. 28.78 
8. 22.83 
9. 22.41 
10. 21.24 
11. (29.95) 
12. 21.31


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 7, 2017)

*Round Two Hundred and Eight*



Duncan Bannon graduates this week in the Race to Sub-30 with CFOP. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 7, 2017)

*Round 209 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday November 13th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. U R2 D2 U' F B L F2 D2 F' L' B F L2 F2 U' D' F2 R' L D' F L' R2 D' 
2. R F' B L F2 B U2 D2 L2 R' B2 D B L F2 L' F2 R L' F L F U F' D' 
3. L' R' F2 B2 U L2 D F R2 D' R U2 L2 U R2 U B' D' R L' F' R U2 D2 B2 
4. U' D' L' D R2 B D' B2 L' B2 U F L F' U2 B2 L' D2 F B L' B L2 F2 B' 
5. U' L2 U' B' U F2 D' B' L R2 D B2 L U' F B' R' F2 R' F2 B R L D F 
6. L2 B2 D F' R B R L U D L' F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 F' D U2 F L2 U F B 
7. F' R' D F' D2 B2 F' U2 B' U' L F2 U2 D' R F' U' B F L2 R2 D2 R B' R2 
8. L' U2 L' D L2 F' R D' R2 D2 L2 F' D F2 R U2 F2 B U2 D' L2 B F' U' B2 
9. U2 D' B' D B2 U D2 B' U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B F2 D' L' U2 F2 R2 U2 F R L2 D2 
10. U' F2 B' D2 L D F2 U F' U L R F D U' B2 L F2 L D' F2 R' F U D' 
11. F' R2 D' F U' R' U L' R' U2 F U' L B L' U' D F B2 L F D F' R F 
12. D2 B2 L B2 R2 B' F2 D2 U2 L B' F2 D F2 B' L' F' D2 R L D' L' R U' F' 

Good luck!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 7, 2017)

I’m going to go straight to Sub 20. Just did an average and got a 23 or 23. Thanks for having me.


----------



## ultimatecube (Nov 8, 2017)

Round 208
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Valk M
Ao12: 24.20

(27.94) 25.74 25.32 23.40 24.54 21.07 22.42 27.52 26.19 (18.87) 24.88 20.89

Let's do this!


----------



## xitvono (Nov 8, 2017)

Round 209
Race to sub-30
CFOP OH
Aolong V2
Ao12: 37.008

(27.431), 38.398, 36.423, 46.551+, 30.495, 38.311, (52.550), 27.751, 35.047, 37.983, 42.575, 36.543

A couple of bad solves in here. Overall I think this is worse than usual but not too bad. Last week's time was quite good for me.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 14, 2017)

*Round Two Hundred and Nine*




No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 14, 2017)

*Round 210 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday November 20th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. D2 R' F' B' R' L F R' D R' U' R2 B2 U' L' D' R F' U' D2 B R2 L2 U B' 
2. B F' D2 F U2 F R U2 L2 U2 F' L' F R U2 R L2 U' F R L2 U' B' L' U 
3. B' R D' F L U2 L' F R2 L' F' B D2 F2 U' F' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 F D' L2 F' 
4. D R B' F2 D B' L' R2 F' B' R2 L U2 F R U R2 D2 R B2 R2 U' L B2 L 
5. B2 F2 U2 L2 B R' L2 D U L2 D2 B F' L2 D2 B R2 B' L R D2 L2 U D F' 
6. R2 F' B R F L2 D R2 B F L2 U2 L' F' B2 L R U D2 F' R2 F R2 F2 B2 
7. F2 B U' F' B' D' U F' B R2 D2 F' U' F2 R U2 F U' B2 F2 U2 D2 L' D2 R 
8. F B2 D L F2 R D' F' L' U' R B D F' R2 B' R2 D' F2 B R L B' R' U 
9. R F2 B2 L' B' F' U' L U' R F2 L U R' F2 U' L B L' R B' R2 B D' L' 
10. F R2 D' F U' F' B L' D B L B L R' F U' B2 R' U B2 L2 R B F' D 
11. D2 U' F2 U' D L2 B' L D L' F' R F2 R2 D2 B' D B U' D' B' D' R' L' F 
12. R2 D U' F L2 D' U' R' D U R' D' B2 L' F R2 D' B' D2 U L2 D' R' D F' 

Good luck!


----------



## ultimatecube (Nov 15, 2017)

Round 208
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Valk M
Ao12: 23.10

(27.81) 22.15 24.66 22.09 21.11 23.76 24.50 25.52 23.14 (20.84) 22.93 21.14

Nice. Sub-25 ao12 without any sub-20 singles.


----------



## xitvono (Nov 16, 2017)

Round 210
Race to sub 30
CFOP OH
Ao12: 35.086

(40.287), 29.655, 37.071, 30.015, (28.559), 32.902, 37.734, 36.670, 33.174, 40.246, 33.383, 40.006

Well, there were no really bad or really good times in these solves. It beats my time 2 weeks ago, but I feel like I could have done better. I don't like E perms.


----------



## muchacho (Nov 20, 2017)

Round 210
Race to sub-25
Roux OH
Valk

Ao12: 26.55

26.06, (38.96), 23.93, 24.32, 24.01, (19.80), 25.81, 27.46, 29.74, 29.44, 22.26

That was too good, I'm averaging a bit less than 29.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 21, 2017)

*Round Two Hundred and Ten*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 21, 2017)

*Round 211 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday November 27th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. R' B L2 F' B U' R2 F U2 R F2 R2 U' R2 L2 B L2 B2 U' D2 L B' U2 L' F'
2. D F L F B U' F2 U2 B F' L2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 D' L R F L' F' R F' L2
3. U2 D B2 F' D R' L' B2 F2 D' L' U2 F2 D' R2 B' R L2 D B' F' L' F R F
4. L2 D' B' R B2 D' F' L' R2 D2 R2 B F' L R' D B D R2 L B' D2 R' L B
5. D' U2 B L2 F' R L' D F' R' B' D' B R' F B2 R2 B D2 R L D F D F'
6. B' D2 F2 U2 D R B2 D L2 B R' D2 B2 U' B' U' D R D2 B U' F' U L2 F2
7. F' U L U' D2 B L2 B' L' F2 B' R' F R F2 L R U' D L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 B2
8. L' B U2 R' U' F D' F' B U L2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D R F2 D' F' D' L F' U
9. U' F2 L F2 U' F2 D2 L' B U B' R F2 L' R' D' F B2 D' B' R' D' B2 U' R2
10. L R' U B2 D2 R D2 B' U2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F2 L D L2 D2 U' R2 B2 L' F D
11. B2 U' D' R' L2 U D' L' D R' B2 U2 D2 B' D' L' D2 L R2 D R2 D' R' B' F2
12. U B' D2 B' U B2 D R' U' D' F R' F' U F D' L' U B R2 U D2 B2 U' F'

Good luck!


----------



## xitvono (Nov 21, 2017)

Round 211?
Race to sub 30
CFOP OH
Ao12: 34.412

39.574, (39.774), 33.167, 37.286, 32.456, 32.111, 38.278, 36.758, (24.455), 31.871, 34.279, 28.343

Started off pretty badly with lots of mistakes, but I managed to finish with a sub 35. The 24.455 finished with a Niklas ZBLL. My goal next week is sub 34.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 23, 2017)

@xitvono, yes 211. Fixed.


----------



## ultimatecube (Nov 24, 2017)

Round 211
Race to sub-25
CFOP
Valk M
Ao12: 23.66

20.31 (19.79) (27.04) 25.38 20.02 24.38 26.73 25.86 23.69 21.28 25.20 23.76



Spoiler



The first two solves were beautiful. The fifth solve could have been a sub-20 if I didn't AUF on the OLL/PLL.


----------



## muchacho (Nov 27, 2017)

Round 211
Race to sub-25
Roux OH
Valk

Ao12: 28.84

25.48, (32.61), (23.49), 32.02, 27.18, 28.28, 31.85, 27.05, 29.10, 30.31, 31.93, 24.93


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 28, 2017)

*Round Two Hundred and Eleven*



ultimatecube graduates the Race to Sub-25 this week with CFOP. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 28, 2017)

*Round 212 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday December 4th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. D' U F U L2 R' U' L2 F2 D F L' F2 L2 R2 B' D2 L2 R' U R F' U2 D F2 
2. B D L B' D' R' U R2 F U F2 D2 R2 B' D2 B F2 D' F D' U' B2 L2 D U 
3. B' U B' R2 B2 R2 U R' U2 D2 L' R' B R F L' R' U L' R' D' F D R L' 
4. U R2 D2 B D2 U B U D2 L D B' R2 D R' F' B2 L' R' B2 U B2 F' D' B 
5. R U' D B' U D' L' U' F' B2 R F2 R2 B' D R2 B L R2 B D' R D2 F' R2 
6. F D2 L D2 F2 B L' U L F U' R U' D' F B' R' D' U2 L2 R2 U2 F' B L' 
7. U D2 R2 F2 R L' U' L2 U B L' U' L R' U2 L F R2 F' B2 D F R' F L2 
8. R' U2 D F2 D L2 F D B' L2 D' R2 D2 L' U2 B' U' R2 F' B2 U' F2 B U' R' 
9. B2 L' R B' F R L' U D R' B R' D' B2 F' D U' L' B2 D' F2 D F R' F' 
10. F' U D F B2 U2 D' L' R' D2 B F2 L2 R U D' F' U2 D2 F2 R' F2 L' D F' 
11. U2 L F2 U2 R U F' L U2 R L U' D2 B2 L B2 R B2 D R U' D2 B2 L' U' 
12. U2 B' D' U2 B2 R B' R' L2 D U F' B R2 U2 B2 U F U D' B L2 B' U2 R2 

Good luck!


----------



## ultimatecube (Nov 28, 2017)

Shaky Hands said:


> ultimatecube graduates the Race to Sub-25 this week with CFOP. Well done to everyone that entered.



WHOO! Finally! It's been fun, thanks for keeping this going! Onwards to faster times!


----------



## xitvono (Nov 30, 2017)

Round 212
Race to sub 30
CFOP OH
Ao12: 33.905

42.478, 29.879, 34.599, 31.896, 27.551, 28.271, 32.592, 38.278, 38.135, 39.238, 35.630, 30.536

It's not a bad time, but I still feel like I can do better. For example, it's annoying when I have an OLL I don't like to do a 2 look OLL alg followed by a slow COLL followed by an H perm.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 30, 2017)

*Round 212 Race to Sub-25*
CFOP on 6x6; Ao12: 29.22

30.06, 27.00, 30.10, (42.99,) 21.25, 25.35, (20.87,) 25.25, 39.61, 23.77, 29.26, 40.56


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 5, 2017)

*Round Two Hundred and Twelve*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 5, 2017)

*Round 213 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday December 11th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. L D' L D F2 L U D L2 U2 L2 B2 U' F' U F R' B' F' R B' U2 F B U 
2. D2 R' L F' U B' U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D B U2 L D' L D' B' R D' L' U' B L2 
3. U L2 R2 D' B' F U' L' F U' F2 B2 R' B F' U' B2 U D' B2 L F B2 R' D2 
4. L F B2 R2 D2 R2 U F' U R B' L R U R D B2 D B' D R' D2 R' U2 R' 
5. F2 D' F' U R2 U2 F2 R F2 D' L2 U2 F L D L B2 R L U2 D' R B R' L2 
6. L D R D2 B U B U B2 U F2 L' R U L' F D2 L U' F2 R' D L' U' R 
7. F U D' L R' F' B D B2 D L' F2 B' D R F' D' B L2 U2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 
8. F U2 F' L' F U2 B2 R2 B2 R' D' F' U2 F U' F2 B2 D B F D U' R' F B' 
9. B D' F D L2 D' L' D F2 U2 B2 U' B2 D R' B' L D2 U' L2 F2 L2 D L2 F' 
10. F2 L' R D2 R2 D F2 B' L D' F D2 L' D2 L2 F' U2 B2 U' F2 D' R' D L D' 
11. L U D B L R2 U' D2 L U2 R2 F D' F U2 L2 F2 D2 U' F U2 R2 D' B2 D2 
12. F' L F2 R2 L U L' R2 B2 U' R' U D2 F2 R B' L2 U2 L2 B U' R2 D L R 

Good luck!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 6, 2017)

Round 213
Race to Sub-25
CFOP on 6x6
Ao12: 27.48

25.82, 26.55, (21.11,) 31.13, 28.58, 23.92, 23.31, 26.71, 26.02, 29.21, (35.61,) 33.52

Did COLL wrong a couple of times in these. Trying to learn some new cases.


----------



## muchacho (Dec 6, 2017)

Round 213
Race to sub-25
Roux OH
Valk

Ao12: 32.00

34.88, 32.57, 31.54, 29.36, 30.57, 31.80, (53.42), 50.84, 24.43, (23.58), 26.99, 27.04

For OH I need to warm up more, or this happens.


----------



## xitvono (Dec 8, 2017)

Round 213
Race to sub 30
CFOP OH
Ao12: 31.438

37.502, 28.391, 33.054, 32.735, 31.055, 33.559, 27.335, (20.119), 34.239, 30.894, (38.358), 25.615

This was a fantastic round for me. 20 is my best ever, and there were some other pretty good times. For the 27, I had the VLS case where you simply insert it and do a FRUR'U'F', which unfortunately left an N perm, but I still got a pretty good time. 20 seconds was a sune with a PLL skip, and 25 was a full step with bruno followed by a U perm.


----------



## feinom (Dec 11, 2017)

Round 213
Race to sub 30
CFOP (3x3)
Ao12: 31.26

38.94, 31.88, 32.91, 34.72, (41.81), 26.99, 27.81, 30.28, (22.14), 30.02, 26.86, 37.17

My first entry here. Beat my PB with the 22.14 solve.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 12, 2017)

*Round Two Hundred and Thirteen*




No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 12, 2017)

*Round 214 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday December 18th 2017*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. U R L2 U F2 R2 F2 L' B F' D' R2 L2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 L D' F D2 R D2 L' 
2. L' R2 F2 L' B' D U2 R2 F2 D' B' L' F D R' L2 U2 D2 R' U2 D B F R' U' 
3. L' F L R' D' F R2 F B U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U' D B' U B R2 U2 D R2 B2 U2 
4. R' D2 B' F' R F' D F' L' R2 B' U' D2 R U' F R B2 R2 B D2 B' F' L2 D 
5. L2 R' B L2 U F B' R D2 L' D F' B2 D L D' B' L U2 F' R2 F' D2 R' B 
6. U B U' F B2 L2 B' R' F R2 B' L' D2 F' L' R D2 B2 F' U F2 L' U' D B 
7. D' R L F' B2 R L2 D L R' U2 R' B F2 D R L F U' F' R2 D2 L2 U R2 
8. F' L' D' U F' L F' L F L' F2 B D' U2 B2 R' D' U' L' U B2 U2 L' R' F' 
9. L' F' L R' U2 R B F' R2 L D U2 F2 R2 D L' F U' D R D' B2 R' L' D 
10. R B2 U' B2 U B R B' U2 R2 B' F R U F' L' F B' R2 F L F' R' B F 
11. R D' B' F' D2 F B L F' U' D F D U2 B' D B' L D B' D R' L' U' F2 
12. L' R2 F' U' R B2 R' U' R2 B2 R2 L' U2 L' D U B' U L' U' B2 U L' B2 R2 


Good luck!


----------



## muchacho (Dec 12, 2017)

Round 214
Race to sub-25
Roux OH
Valk

Ao12: 28.30

29.68, 27.13, 22.89, 26.578, 27.55, 33.76, 32.64, (39.70), (22.13), 26.42, 24.71, 31.66


----------



## feinom (Dec 12, 2017)

Round 214
Race to sub-30
CFOP
GTS2M

Ao12: 32.57

35.81, (25.51), 36.36, 31.90, 32.06, 30.63, (41.97), 32.93, 31.02, 28.41, 39.70, 26.90


----------



## xitvono (Dec 15, 2017)

Round 214
Race to sub 30
CFOP OH
AoLong v2

Ao12: 32.884

32.183, 29.183, 29.903, 28.471, 36.750, 30.840, 38.360, 33.992, 33.336, 35.311, 30.495, 36.847

My time last week was really good, and this beats the time from 2 weeks ago, so I am OK with it.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 19, 2017)

Round 2014 
Average 28.48 
Cube thunderclap vs 2 and gains air m
Cfop


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 19, 2017)

Round 214
Race to Sub-25 CFOP on 6x6
Qiyi
Ao12: 24.68

23.96, 26.64, 21.85, 23.31, 26.97, 23.32, 23.92, (31.37,) 24.43, (21.52,) 25.60, 26.80


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 19, 2017)

*Round Two Hundred and Fourteen*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

@guinepigs rock - you weren't clear about whether you wanted to enter Race to Sub-25 or Race to Sub-30. I've added you to Race to Sub-30 for now. If you want to change, please make this clear when you next submit results. Thanks!

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 19, 2017)

*Rounds 215 and 216 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday December 25th 2017 (round 215) and Monday January 1st 2018 (round 216)*​
*Festive Season: I'll be posting 2 weeks' scrambles and will publish results of these 2 rounds along with the scrambles to round 217 in early January.* Ideally you would do these in the designated weeks rather than back-to-back, but I won't be policing this.​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Round 215 Scrambles*
1. R B2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L U' R' F' D2 B2 R B L'
2. B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 B D2 B' R F2 U2 B' D' B2 R' D2 R B'
3. B2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 R F2 L U2 L2 F D B' U' L2 U B' F' R
4. R D L2 U2 D2 F' D U2 L B2 D2 R L F2 D2 R' B2 U2 F'
5. L D2 B2 R' F U L D R2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 F' B2 R
6. F2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 B U L2 F2 U F' L' D' R' U'
7. D2 R2 D2 B R2 F L2 U2 B D2 F' U' F R D' U2 L B R' U2
8. R2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 R' D' F2 D' L2 F U L R' U' B
9. B' R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D B2 R' U' R B' L' F R2 B U
10. U D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 R' F' D' B' F2 R' B D2 L' D B'
11. D2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D U F2 L D' L D R2 B' R U' B2 R
12. F R2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' L D' F' U L B D2 U R2 F

*Round 216 Scrambles*
1. B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 R2 U2 B' U' B2 R D' L' B' L' D2
2. R' U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B F2 R2 F' U2 B' L' D' F2 D' B U R' F U'
3. B' U2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 U R2 B2 U B' F2 R' F R2 U' F' L' U2
4. R2 B2 F2 U L2 D F2 D F2 R B' D B' F U2 B2 U' R B'
5. D B R' L' U F' B2 R' B L2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U' L2 U2 D' L2
6. U B' U F' D B' R2 U L' D2 L U2 R' F2 R B2 L2 U2 F2
7. U F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 F2 U F' U L U L2 B' D' F' L U
8. U2 B2 L' D2 R2 U2 L R2 U2 F2 L B U R' U F L B' F' L'
9. R' U2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 R F2 B' D2 R2 U' F' U' L2 R U B'
10. L2 B D2 R2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 F U' L F2 L2 R2 F' D' L' U2 F2
11. U2 R2 D2 F U2 B2 F' L2 F L2 U2 D L' F U L U L' R2 F R
12. R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 L' D' B2 U L' D' R2

Good luck!


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 19, 2017)

Round 215
sub-30 race
Roux 2H

ao12: 38.69

(30.49), 55.48, 30.91, 36.06, 46.22, 38.36, 31.25, 33.12, 41.25, 40.79, (1:04.92), 33.48

It's funny to feel slow (for me) again. Trying to pick up a new method.


----------



## feinom (Dec 19, 2017)

Round 215
Race to sub-30
CFOP
GTS2M

Ao12: 29.67

(35.44), 28.33, 30.89, 27.53, 33.57, 26.52, 34.96, 28.91, 29.17, 26.96, (25.40), 29.81

I've been working on slow solves, trying to improve my look ahead. Still have to constantly remind myself to not look at the pair I'm currently solving, and look for the next pair instead!


----------



## xitvono (Dec 19, 2017)

Round 215
Race to sub 30
CFOP OH
AoLong v2

Ao12: 31.588

33.919, 29.567, 34.127, 28.751, 38.959, 29.094, 30.327, 28.863, 35.343, 53.270, 26.135, 26.927

It's a good average, but considering I had 2 bad times I think I can do better. The 38 was possibly caused by having to do checkers OLL, which I rarely get and don't feel confident in executing, and the 53 was caused by messing up the cross, then trying to fix it, doing a slot, and then realizing that I had it still messed up. Then I undid that slot when I fixed the cross.


----------



## Oatch (Dec 21, 2017)

Round 215
Race to Sub-30
ZZ-D OH
Ao12: 37.51

(46.94), 39.76, 34.08, 33.49, 40.01, 35.39, 42.46, 43.75, 40.70, 31.89, (30.23), 33.52

Joining the race! Finally decided to get into OH (kinda) seriously, although I'm using an experimental method to keep things exciting. Recognition is still slow, but since I'm turning slower anyway, it makes sense to try it out here. Besides, finishing a solve with 2GLL feels great.


----------



## a3533 (Dec 22, 2017)

Round 215
Race to sub 25
Roux OH
MF3RS
Ao12:24.52
1. 28.29 R B2 L2 U2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L U' R' F' D2 B2 R B L'
2. 26.43 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 B D2 B' R F2 U2 B' D' B2 R' D2 R B'
3. 26.26 B2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 R F2 L U2 L2 F D B' U' L2 U B' F' R
4. 22.58 R D L2 U2 D2 F' D U2 L B2 D2 R L F2 D2 R' B2 U2 F'
5. 21.91 L D2 B2 R' F U L D R2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 F' B2 R
6. 28.02 F2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 B U L2 F2 U F' L' D' R' U'
7. 20.93 D2 R2 D2 B R2 F L2 U2 B D2 F' U' F R D' U2 L B R' U2
8. 23.53 R2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 R' D' F2 D' L2 F U L R' U' B
9. 23.64 B' R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D B2 R' U' R B' L' F R2 B U
10. 24.53 U D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' B2 R' F' D' B' F2 R' B D2 L' D B'
11. 22.03 D2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D U F2 L D' L D R2 B' R U' B2 R
12. 26.30 F R2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' L D' F' U L B D2 U R2 F


----------



## SpartanSailor (Dec 26, 2017)

*Round 216*
CFOP
RACE TO SUB-25
GTS2-M

Back from a long hiatus... still chasing that sub-25.... 

I suppose this is as good as anyway to return to the forum comp. we will see what actually happens in the coming weeks. Incidentally, this is my fastest average of 12 in over 300 solves.

Ao12: 22.975

(25.428), 23.608, 23.704, 23.167, 21.819, 20.929, 22.023, 23.903, 23.148, 24.708, [19.102], 22.743


----------



## xitvono (Dec 26, 2017)

Round 216
CFOP OH
Race to sub 30
Ao12: 35.527

35.719, 32.137, 32.439, 1:07.133, 33.560, 32.423, 39.791, 31.302, 49.199, 27.583, 33.847, 34.855

Ok that was awful. I made too many big mistakes, like using the wrong alg, or forgetting how to do a z perm. It had been a while since I practiced one handed solving.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 27, 2017)

Round 216
Roux 2H
Race to sub-30
average of 12: 29.15

31.42, 30.16, 27.50, 34.87, 26.93, (19.79), 26.19, (35.37), 27.65, 27.33, 30.01, 29.44


----------



## Oatch (Dec 27, 2017)

Round 216
ZZ-D OH
Race to Sub-30
Ao12: 41.28

44.82, 47.65, 41.50, 40.34, 47.56, 32.00, 48.58, (50.21), (29.03), 30.08, 42.29, 37.99

Not at all consistent - not even sub-40 average rip. Recognition felt really slow on most solves too.


----------



## muchacho (Jan 1, 2018)

Round 215
Race to sub-25
Roux OH
Valk

Ao12: 27.71

(31.73), 30.98, 29.15, 25.92, 29.77, 28.83, 25.03, 23.49, 24.39, 30.25, 29.33, (22.33)


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 1, 2018)

Average if 12 28.49
Cube gans air m
29.64, (21.82), 29.03, 29.40, 26.70, 23.18, 22.24, 28.19, 26.42, 30.85, (35.51)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 1, 2018)

Round 216
CFOP on 6x6
Race to Sub-25
Ao12: 24.72

21.98, (33.62,) 24.41, 23.53, (18.04,) 30.05, 25.58, 21.88, 26.94, 23.77, 26.14, 22.87


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 1, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Fifteen and Two Hundred and Sixteen*




No graduates these weeks. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 1, 2018)

*Rounds 217 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday January 8th 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. R2 D2 U2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B2 R2 F R B' D' U' L2 B2 F' R2 F' U' 
2. R' U' L2 D F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U F D L R' D B' L U B 
3. L2 D2 B' U2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 L' D' F2 R' B' U' F U R2 F2 
4. B2 L' D2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 L B2 R D L2 F' D2 L' U' F D 
5. R D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 F' D2 R' B D U F2 R' F2 D2 L' 
6. D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D U R2 F2 B' U L R2 B D2 U' B2 R D2 
7. F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' U2 R D2 B2 U' L' R' D L B' L' D' B F 
8. L' D' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U L' F L' D U2 L' U' L R 
9. R B2 R U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' D2 L2 F D' B L' R' B L B U' R 
10. R D2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 F2 L' D' L U' B' F' U F' U2 
11. D' F R U R' U R' U F2 R D' R2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 
12. U2 R2 F U2 F' R2 B' U2 B' D2 F R' D' B L' R U2 B' F' D 

Good luck!


----------



## xitvono (Jan 2, 2018)

Round 217
CFOP OH
Race to sub 30
Ao12: 32.176

25.303, 30.694, 31.943, 41.742, 25.480, 36.031, 36.415, 27.743, 36.534, 33.015, 33.062, 30.839

OK, now I'm back on track.


----------



## Oatch (Jan 2, 2018)

Round 217
ZZ-D OH
Race to Sub-30
Ao12: 37.33

36.30, 35.04, (55.07), 36.26, 42.74, 33.20, 33.28, 41.91, 37.43, 39.93, 37.16, (31.88)


----------



## Selkie (Jan 2, 2018)

Round 217

Method: CFOP One Handed
Race: Sub 30
Cube: Cubicle Labs Weilong GTS2M - Favoured over my current 2H main which is a Valk 3 Power M
Comments: Too many 2H algs are too deep in muscle memory to recall in OH so need to relearn some, maybe OH optimised. Shocking cross -> First Pair transition and very poor lookahead. Lots to work on  Excuse the accidental qqtimer scramble on solve 4 I had to 2H and then do the correct scramble. I film a lot of my solves as @Shaky Hands knows, more for my own critique but might as well include that as well.

Average: 38.23

35.84, 42.27, 35.67, 37.15, (57.17), 36.09, 41.25, 38.58,31.78, 51.55, 32.16, (30.29)


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 2, 2018)

Round 217
Roux 

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-2
avg of 12: 30.01

Time List:
1. 26.77 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 B' L R2 B' F2 L' F2 D2 R U 
2. (21.80) L R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F R2 B' U2 B D' L' B' L' F R U B' L 
3. 23.64 B U2 B R2 D2 F' D2 B L2 U' L R' D' F' D' L B D R2 
4. (43.75) F' B' D2 L2 U R2 F' L' F2 U2 F' U2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R 
5. 29.39 B R' B U2 B2 U B R' F B2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U D L2 B' 
6. 36.97 F B L F' U' D' B2 U' L B2 R2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 L2 
7. 30.71 D L2 B F2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 L D R2 B' D L F D2 
8. 38.05 U' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B U' B L U' B R2 F2 L2 D' 
9. 38.04 B D2 B L2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 F' D' B' L U F R' D' L D2 R 
10. 29.31 R2 U2 F U' F' L' F' D' B R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 
11. 23.04 U2 F R2 B' U2 F U2 R2 F D2 B2 U' B U2 B' F L B L B' R2 
12. 24.22 B2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 L B2 U' L D R' B R2 F R2 F2

Ignore scrambles, I used the ones provided in by Shaky Hands.
I died in the middle


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jan 4, 2018)

Round 217
CFOP
GTS2 M
Sub-25 

Ao12: 24.444
Pretty pumped about those first two!! 

19.331, (18.681), [28.969], 24.137, 
24.901, 23.139, 28.609, 24.369,
24.115, 27.242, 21.232, 27.374


----------



## feinom (Jan 4, 2018)

Round 217
Race to sub-30
CFOP
GTS2M

Ao12: 33.16

31.38, 34.11, 35.09, (27.62), 35.15, 30.79, 28.46, (40.85), 35.63, 32.39, 39.99, 28.60

A bit rusty after a lack of cubing lately...


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 7, 2018)

Round 217 Average of 12 27.51


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 9, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Seventeen*



guinepigs rock graduates the Race to Sub-30 this week with CFOP. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 9, 2018)

*Rounds 218 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday January 15th 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. B' L2 U R2 U' L2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 B' F' U L2 R' U F L2 U' 
2. U' L2 U2 F L F' B2 R2 U D2 F' R2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 L2 
3. R2 B' U F' R' F2 B' L B2 L' U' F2 D2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 
4. U D2 L D2 R2 F2 L U2 R2 U2 R2 F' L' D' B D' L2 R' D' L2 
5. R2 F D2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F' U2 R D2 F L2 U L' U2 R' U' R 
6. L' B' D2 L2 D2 B D2 B L2 B2 R2 D' F L2 R' U2 F' L' B2 
7. B' R2 L B' U F R' D' L2 B' U2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 D' 
8. B2 R2 B2 R F2 R U2 L R' U L' F U B U2 R2 F' U F' 
9. B' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F R U2 B D' F R' B L2 R2 U2 
10. U' D2 R2 F' R F B D F2 B2 L B2 R2 U2 D2 R' B2 U2 L2 U' 
11. R' U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 D' R' U' F2 R B U2 L' R' U2 
12. L' F U2 L2 B' F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 R U2 B' F2 L2 R' B' U 

Good luck!


----------



## Selkie (Jan 10, 2018)

Round 218

Method: CFOP One Handed
Race: Sub 30

Average: 36.22

36.45, 31.20, 42.30, 36.89, (45.62), 28.14, 37.28, (27.50),38.13, 34.73, 42.53, 34.59


----------



## xitvono (Jan 10, 2018)

Round 218
CFOP OH
Race to sub 30

Ao12: 30.385

32.383, 32.351, 33.593, 27.759, 37.254, 37.526, 26.639, 31.175, 29.614, 26.831, 26.247, 23.903

At first it started out not so great, but then the last few solves went fantastically well, so I almost made a sub-30


----------



## muchacho (Jan 11, 2018)

Round 218
Race to sub-25
Roux OH
Valk

Ao12: 25.46

27.16, (45.66), 26.35, 26.89, 25.48, 23.43, 25.82, (18.83), 24.12, 24.93, 21.27, 29.15


----------



## Not AAron (Jan 14, 2018)

Round 218
Race to sub-30
Roux
Mini FangShi ShuangRen

Ao12: 32.03

33.70, 30.38, 37.96, (39.63), 32.00, (25.48), 34.50, 31.78, 29.49, 37.69, 26.29, 26.48

New to the Forums. Was a little slower than I had hoped, but I've never consistently timed myself like this. Did managed to get a PB with that 25.48, so I'm happy.


----------



## Oatch (Jan 14, 2018)

Round 218
Race to Sub-30
ZZ-D OH
Ao12: 33.92

40.62, 31.21, 30.76, 35.43, 41.14, (28.35), 34.04, 34.64, 30.16, (42.00), 31.08, 30.09

Massive improvement from last week, probably because my 2GLL recognition/execution is getting a lot more proficient.


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jan 14, 2018)

Round 218
CFOP
GTS2M
Sub-25

Ao12: 24.559

25.326, (21.734), 23.755, 21.928, 23.136, 25.287, 23.109, 25.827, 26.494, 23.619, 27.111, [30.281]

This, plus an official 25.03 over the weekend at a comp... pretty stoked.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jan 14, 2018)

Round 218:CFOP:Race to sub-30:

25.41 40.06 33.85 30.52 34.80 36.42 28.04 26.56 34.46 35.72 41.96 36.13

ao12: 33.656


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 14, 2018)

Round 218
Race to Sub-25
CFOP on 6x6
Ao12: 23.82

26.85, 18.30, 23.34, 27.21, 21.33, 24.48, 27.18, 26.99, 21.26, (28.95,) 21.28, (17.34)


----------



## clincher (Jan 14, 2018)

Round 218
Race to Sub-25
CFOP using 2 side PLL recognition and new cube

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-14
avg of 12: 25.26

Time List:
1. 22.37 B' L2 U R2 U' L2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 B' F' U L2 R' U F L2 U'
2. 25.35 U' L2 U2 F L F' B2 R2 U D2 F' R2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 L2
3. 22.92 R2 B' U F' R' F2 B' L B2 L' U' F2 D2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2
4. (19.64) U D2 L D2 R2 F2 L U2 R2 U2 R2 F' L' D' B D' L2 R' D' L2
5. 42.54 R2 F D2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F' U2 R D2 F L2 U L' U2 R' U' R
6. 20.24 L' B' D2 L2 D2 B D2 B L2 B2 R2 D' F L2 R' U2 F' L' B2
7. (54.66) B' R2 L B' U F R' D' L2 B' U2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 D'
8. 25.39 B2 R2 B2 R F2 R U2 L R' U L' F U B U2 R2 F' U F'
9. 23.04 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F R U2 B D' F R' B L2 R2 U2
10. 22.71 U' D2 R2 F' R F B D F2 B2 L B2 R2 U2 D2 R' B2 U2 L2 U'
11. 24.12 R' U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 D' R' U' F2 R B U2 L' R' U2
12. 23.94 L' F U2 L2 B' F' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 R U2 B' F2 L2 R' B' U

Off to a good start, need to polish some new algs and those really long times are due to 2 side recognition unfamiliarity


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 16, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Eighteen*




Two graduates in the Race to Sub-25 this week: I graduate again with the CFOP stage of 6x6, as does SpartanSailor with CFOP. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 16, 2018)

*Rounds 219 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday January 22nd 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. F R F2 R L' D' F2 B D2 F' R2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 R' 
2. D2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 R B2 L2 D2 R2 B' L R2 D2 F U B' F L' B 
3. U R' B' D F' U2 L F' U B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U' F' 
4. F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 F D2 B D2 U' B2 R U2 B F' U2 F2 R U' 
5. U R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F' L2 B2 R D' B L2 B2 U 
6. F' B R U L B' U2 L' F D' F2 L B2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' U2 D2 L' 
7. D L' U2 L F R F B' D' F R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U D2 
8. U2 B D2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 U B R' D B' R' B' U' B2 U' 
9. U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D R D2 R' D2 B' L2 R2 B2 U 
10. D2 R' F2 U' R2 L2 F R L' D2 F D2 B' R2 F' B2 R2 U2 B' R2 
11. U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D B2 F' R' B2 D2 B U' F2 L2 U F 
12. B D R2 U D L D R' F' L B2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 

Good luck!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 16, 2018)

Round 219
Race to Sub-25
CFOP on 7x7
Ao12: 28.02

(19.32,) 28.52, 25.30, 27.02, 31.72, 31.12, 35.56, 21.10, 29.60, 21.97, (38.99,) 28.33

No consistency.


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jan 16, 2018)

Shaky Hands said:


> Round 219
> Race to Sub-25
> CFOP on 7x7
> Ao12: 28.02
> ...



I haven’t previously thought of doing the 3x3 stage of a larger cube in this comp before... I’ll have to give that some consideration as I work on my 4x4 times.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 16, 2018)

Round 219
CFOP OH
Average: 36.61

Meh, that was poor with the only redeeming fact being that three of the faster solves were on non blue crosses

29.15, 35.50, 39.49, 40.62, (43.82), 40.02, (25.03), 40.74,41.63, 30.48, 33.86, 34.61


----------



## xitvono (Jan 17, 2018)

Round 219
CFOP OH
Ao12: 33.520

35.486, 34.159, 37.062, 35.543, 37.286, 34.455, 34.006, 36.808, 24.134, 25.031, 28.943, 33.710

Pretty awful until I got a sune followed by a PLL skip. Then the next 3 solves were OK.


----------



## Oatch (Jan 17, 2018)

Round 219
Race to Sub-30
ZZ-D OH
Ao12: 34.95

(40.46), (31.76), 39.91, 34.10, 32.60, 34.63, 35.18, 33.48, 33.23, 33.93, 39.32, 33.09

A bunch of these could have been a lot faster than they were if I didn't stuff up alg execution.


----------



## kubnintadni (Jan 19, 2018)

Round 219
Race to Sub-30
ZZ
Ao12: 3:11.44

(2:13.73), 4:00.78, 2:32.05, 2:28.17, 2:39.58, 3:50.25, (4:53.40), 2:55.28, 3:41.52, 3:25.86, 3:15.30, 3:05.61

I cheated a little and used CFOP algs to orient corners when I noticed I had messed them up during F2L, but since the times that that happened tended to be some of my worst times, and I'm nowhere near 30 sec yet regardless, ahh well. In every single case I needed to start the clock long before I made the first turn in order to not run out of inspection time, but I could feel my grasp of EO improving even just during these 12 solves. That's the nice thing about being super slow. Pretty much anything you do causes improvement because there are so many things to improve. I think there was one scramble that had 8 bad edges and I was only a few seconds shy of actually planning the EO part of EO-Line during the 15-second inspection, so that felt really good. Still trying to get the hang of intuitively solving all of the corner edge pairing cases before I start looking at algs, so that (along with botched algs) accounted for some of the more egregiously long times. I can do it eventually for any case (with edges oriented), but I use about 20 HTM to do it for some cases half the time. It also takes me forever to find the first three pieces to do my first 2x2x1 mini-block-thing. And I'm sort-of doing COLL/EPLL, except that I'm still really slow on the EPLLs (maybe 1 turn/sec on some of them), and I only know two COLL's, and only S/AS CPLL, so I'm 2.5-looking COLL, and 3.5-looking LL. 1 look for EPLL, 1 look for sune or anti-sune or the null alg (don't do anything), and then half a look for orienting the last two corners using that (R' D' R D)2 thing (or its inverse), since it's not hard to predict the case with how slowly I perform S/AS. So basically I can barely scrape together a ZZ solve, but if I can avoid DNFs (which I can), then I suppose it's time to start pushing myself to improve.


----------



## clincher (Jan 21, 2018)

Round 219
Race to Sub-25
CFOP using 2 side PLL recognition and new cube

avg of 12: 24.81



Spoiler: Time list



Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-21
avg of 12: 24.81

Time List:
1. (20.91) F R F2 R L' D' F2 B D2 F' R2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 R'
2. 29.22 D2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 R B2 L2 D2 R2 B' L R2 D2 F U B' F L' B
3. 27.29 U R' B' D F' U2 L F' U B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U' F'
4. 22.40 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 F D2 B D2 U' B2 R U2 B F' U2 F2 R U'
5. 22.43 U R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F' L2 B2 R D' B L2 B2 U
6. 23.38 F' B R U L B' U2 L' F D' F2 L B2 R' F2 L2 U2 R' U2 D2 L'
7. (36.67) D L' U2 L F R F B' D' F R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U D2
8. 23.70 U2 B D2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 U B R' D B' R' B' U' B2 U'
9. 21.90 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D R D2 R' D2 B' L2 R2 B2 U
10. 28.64 D2 R' F2 U' R2 L2 F R L' D2 F D2 B' R2 F' B2 R2 U2 B' R2
11. 23.89 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D B2 F' R' B2 D2 B U' F2 L2 U F
12. 25.23 B D R2 U D L D R' F' L B2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 L' U2 R' D2



Getting better at 2side recognition, need to drill more. OLL recognition in turn feels bad now and LL execution in general needs work. Look ahead look ahead look ahead


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 22, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Nineteen*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 22, 2018)

*Rounds 220 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday January 29th 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*

Good luck!


----------



## xitvono (Jan 23, 2018)

Round 220
Race to sub 30
CFOP OH
Ao12: 31.041

28.959, 30.903, 31.006, 29.031, 31.031, 25.111, 31.295, 34.790, 31.271, 31.814, 30.311, 36.726

I just lubed my cube and now it turns extremely smoothly, but sometimes i have trouble controlling it. Well, when I get used to it I should be sub-30


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 23, 2018)

Average of 12 26.96 cfop


----------



## Selkie (Jan 23, 2018)

Round 220
CFOP OH
Average: 32.67

A good average for me. Think I am just sub 35 now so I expect 34 second averages on average! 8 blue crosses, 4 green ones. Strange that I did not do any red/orange which I often pick for OH. I hate white/yellow 

26.43, 31.81, 36.02, 27.18, 33.36,38.90, (41.55), 37.15, (26.23),34.04, 33.85, 27.98


----------



## muchacho (Jan 25, 2018)

Round 220
Race to sub-25
Roux OH
Valk

Ao12: 25.23

22.46, 27.47, (32.86), 24.07, 26.33, 22.89, 26.45, (22.15), 25.29, 26.51, 25.88, 24.92


----------



## Lux (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi, I'm new to this thread! English isn't my first language so I apologize for any mistakes. I took my first race here the results:
Race to sub 30 
Method: CFOP with about 10 OLL algorithms and almost full PLL
Cube: Thunderclap v2
AO 12: 33.68

Time List:
1. 26.45 
2. 30.67 
3. 38.65 
4. 30.27 
5. 42.68 
6. 33.61 
7. 34.57 
8. 34.49+ 
9. 32.21 
10. 30.44 
11. 31.81 
12. 40.03 

I accidentally did last week's scramble and the times were a lot better...


----------



## FireCuber (Jan 26, 2018)

I hope to be at this race soon!  I am still working on Sub-35 on 3x3 in my race.


----------



## clincher (Jan 28, 2018)

Didn't have time to practice this week, nevertheless I managed to sub25 again. Kinda cheated on like 2 solves by not doing 2 sided PLL recognition. Seems like I've gotten used to this new cube and a few new PLLs tho.

Round 219
Race to Sub-25
CFOP using 2 side PLL recognition and new cube
avg of 12: *24.67*


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 27.26 F D2 R2 L2 U F' R F' L U2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 L F2 D2 R' B
2. 26.48 B' D F2 D B2 D B2 D F2 U' B2 U2 R' F' U' R2 D2 L D L D'
3. 26.04 L2 B' U L F2 B' R' D F' D' F2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2
4. 27.01 U R2 D B R' F U2 L' D B L2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 L2
5. 25.08 F U' L' F2 D' F B D L' U' R2 B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2
6. (20.41) L B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L F' L' R B' R D' L2 U
7. 23.08 B2 R F' B' D L2 D2 R' F' B U F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 L2
8. (48.24) L2 R2 F' R2 B2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 F' D' R D U L D L2 B2 R2
9. 21.44 R D R2 U B2 L F' D2 B D' L2 U' R2 U R2 D B2 R2 U F2 R'
10. 25.50 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 L' U' R F U R2 F' R2 F U2
11. 21.44 F' B2 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R' F U L D R' F2 D L B'
12. 23.41 L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 U' F D' R' U' B2 L' B D2 F' R'


----------



## Oatch (Jan 28, 2018)

Round 219
Race to Sub 30
ZZ-D OH
Ao12: 37.25

(47.52), 41.57, 32.24, 31.81, 40.27, 36.68, 43.99, 38.36, 36.97, 35.70, (29.94), 34.88

Ouch. Not the greatest average this week.


----------



## kubnintadni (Jan 28, 2018)

Round 219
Race to Sub-30
ZZ
Ao12: 2:00.43

1:53.23, 1:50.35, 1:49.31, 1:37.32, 2:31.80, (2:49.05), (1:06.38), 2:18.86, 2:04.83, 1:56.26, 2:08.92, 1:51.42

Lower Lows and lower Highs. Best single from last week was 2:13, and I beat that with my ao12 by 13 seconds. Haven't done much except learn a few COLLs (T cases) and continuing to practice. After I learn full COLL/EPLL, I'm going to stop learning LL algs and just focus on F2L and EO-Line. Probably I should learn the rest of PLL at some point too, but that can wait. EO is getting much more natural, bit by bit, and there were even one or two solves where I took the BD and/or FD pieces into account in solving the last 2 or 4 edges. Another change from last week is that I've gotten more comfortable solving 2 bad edges to the point where I actually find it's easier than 4 due to how easy it usually is to turn 2 bad edges from anywhere on the cube into 4 bad edges on the F or B face. That's also making 6 a bit easier, too.

Not sure if it's a bad habit or not, but I've started to do EO-Line in 3 parts, give or take, particularly with 6 or more bad edges. First I eliminate 4 bad edges on the B face, and then I have less than 7 edges that could be bad (at least one is usually a good edge that was moved off the B face). Then I finish EO and Line. Still not sure if that's a bad habit and I should focus on doing it all in one step, or if I should just keep splitting it up like that and slowly blend the steps together until I'm just doing full EO-Line in all but name. Probably just a question of pedagogy, given that the aim of both approaches is to end up in the same spot (doing EO-Line as one step as efficiently as possible).


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 30, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Twenty*




No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 30, 2018)

*Rounds 221 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday February 5th 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. R2 B D2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 F D2 U' B2 D2 R' D R2 B' R' B' F2 
2. B2 F2 D U F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 F2 L' B U' B2 F' U' B2 U' F' R' 
3. F2 D2 F' U2 B D2 B' L2 U2 F2 D U B R B2 U L B2 F L2 
4. D R D2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' F2 U F' D U2 L' D R B F2 
5. R2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F' R U2 F' L R U2 B2 R2 B 
6. R' U2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' D F2 L U R' B L' U' F U 
7. D2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 R' B2 R F2 D2 U' B' L2 D U' R2 U B R' U' 
8. B U2 F2 R2 B U2 F' D2 F R B L' R' D2 L2 U B L' 
9. L' D' F R' L F' L2 F2 B2 U F' U2 F D2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 F2 B 
10. F L2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 D R' B' U' B2 R' D L D2 R2 
11. F2 L B2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 B U B2 L F U' L2 F D2 U' 
12. B D' B2 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' L' D U R' U' F' 

Good luck!


----------



## Lux (Feb 2, 2018)

Round 221
Time List:
1. 34.67+ 
2. 35.77 
3. 36.35+ 
4. 33.71 
5. 38.98 
6. 32.03 
7. 29.91 
8. 29.55 
9. 22.15+ 
10. 31.82 
11. 45.97+ 
12. 36.07 
I literally have no idea of what happened...I'll do better next week. This is going to be challenging but I actually like it!


----------



## xitvono (Feb 3, 2018)

Round 221
Race to sub 30
CFOP OH
Ao12: 30.805

28.592, 28.215, 38.815, 29.102, 32.663, 26.871, 32.423, 30.742, 27.095, 33.535, 25.719, 42.854

It seemed like i was doing well for most of it, but those 2 bad times ruined the average so I can't get sub 30 this week. I think I can handle the cube now, but I just need more practice to avoid stupid mistakes.


----------



## Oatch (Feb 4, 2018)

Round 221
Race to Sub-30
ZZ-D OH
Ao12: 38.72

38.28, 35.69, (56.94), 38.20, (32.39), 47.00, 40.73, 35.62, 35.69, 36.04, 41.00, 38.86

2GLL execution was quite sloppy. All in all pretty lackluster performance this week.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 4, 2018)

Round 221
CFOP OH
Average: 34.42

Cannot complain, last week was better than average for me and no OH practice in the week since getting sub 40 in comp. Been too preoccupied with BLD this week. Hope to get more practice in the next week.

32.70, 34.66, 29.50, 37.15, 36.12,36.03, (39.87), (28.02), 31.53,35.85, 37.01, 33.67


----------



## clincher (Feb 4, 2018)

Just like last week, I didn't have time to practice at all. In fact, some of my 2side recognition seems to have regressed. Nevertheless I'm very used to the cube now so I still went below 25. Now to work on consistency, high 20s should not be a thing anymore.

Round 221
CFOP
avg of 12: *24.64
*


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 27.49 R2 B D2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 F D2 U' B2 D2 R' D R2 B' R' B' F2
2. 24.92 B2 F2 D U F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 F2 L' B U' B2 F' U' B2 U' F' R'
3. (30.47) F2 D2 F' U2 B D2 B' L2 U2 F2 D U B R B2 U L B2 F L2
4. 24.12 D R D2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' F2 U F' D U2 L' D R B F2
5. 21.90 R2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F' R U2 F' L R U2 B2 R2 B
6. 29.51 R' U2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' D F2 L U R' B L' U' F U
7. 22.79 D2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 R' B2 R F2 D2 U' B' L2 D U' R2 U B R' U'
8. 27.65 B U2 F2 R2 B U2 F' D2 F R B L' R' D2 L2 U B L'
9. (20.08) L' D' F R' L F' L2 F2 B2 U F' U2 F D2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 F2 B
10. 24.61 F L2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 D R' B' U' B2 R' D L D2 R2
11. 22.96 F2 L B2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 B U B2 L F U' L2 F D2 U'
12. 20.41 B D' B2 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' L' D U R' U' F'


----------



## kubnintadni (Feb 5, 2018)

Round 221
Race to Sub-30
ZZ
ao12: 117.03

2:30.71, (4:05.45), 1:36.80, 2:41.02, 1:45.55, 1:24.34, 2:03.18, 1:48.32, 2:11.86, (1:03.06), 2:10.55, 1:17.95

Also, in last weeks race I had 120.43 ao12, not 200.43; sorry for the confusion, I'll make sure to put the ao12s in seconds from here on out.

I had some really good solves, and some really bad ones this week. Ended up beating my previous ao12, but only by ~3 seconds, so hardly a statistically significant amount. Haven't had the time this past week to work much on the cube, and some of that time was wasted trying to grok 3-cycles and Heise, so I'm not too surprised by that. I think I'll save Heise for after I'm a LOT more comfortable with the cube.  Also beat my 1:06.38 single from last week with a 1:03.06, so that's nice. Finished it off on the final solve with a Sune (or maybe it was AS? same idea) straight into a Z-perm. EO+Line and F2L was pretty choppy on that solve (and all of them, really), but I'm still happy with that last solve to seal the sub-2:00 ao12.

EDIT: wrong round number in post header corrected.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 6, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Twenty One*



clincher graduates the Race to Sub-25 this week with CFOP. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)
Round 221 clincher (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 6, 2018)

*Rounds 222 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday February 12th 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. R' U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F' U' L2 R B L' F' D2 F' 
2. B' R2 U D F' L' B D' L' F2 R2 U2 F' D2 F L2 B' R2 F D2 
3. D2 F B R' U' D2 L F' D' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 L2 F L2 F U2 
4. B2 D2 B2 U2 R' U2 R' B2 R D2 R2 U' R' B' L2 R' B D2 L D2 F' 
5. D' B2 R U F L' D F U F2 B2 R' D2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 L2 
6. R F' L2 R2 B R2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 D' B' R' B' F' D' U2 R2 F2 
7. U2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B R2 F' D F R F' L2 D' L F D F' 
8. B2 U2 B F L2 F R2 B U2 F2 R' D U2 R U2 B2 F2 U B' U' 
9. B' U F2 R' B' U' L B2 L F' R2 F' U2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' 
10. L R2 U2 B2 U2 F' R2 B F R2 D2 F' D' L2 F' U2 L R2 F U' F' 
11. B2 D2 B2 F R2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 D F R D2 U' B L U2 B2 
12. R' F U2 F2 L2 B' R D R' U B2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 R2 F L2 F' 

Good luck!


----------



## Lux (Feb 10, 2018)

Round 221
race to sub 30
ao12: 33.52
1. 34.22 
2. 32.77 
3. 44.07 
4. 30.22 
5. 28.43 
6. 28.06 
7. 38.75
8. 29.70 
9. 35.60 
10. 27.83 
11. DNF(34.83) 
12. 33.40 

I seem to be stuck on 33 something. Working on my f2l.


----------



## muchacho (Feb 11, 2018)

Round 222
Race to sub-25
Roux OH
Valk

Ao12: 29.99

(22.71), (DNF), 31.23, 33.43, 24.97, 35.57, 26.46, 26.05, 26.99, 24.44, 31.37, 39.35

Half of the solves were quite ok, but the rest were all awful


----------



## kubnintadni (Feb 12, 2018)

Round 222
Race to Sub-30
ZZ
ao12: 78.33

1:10.15, 1:23.46, 1:24.22, 1:25.34, 1:08.63, 1:23.74, 59.62, 1:17.78, 1:00.97, (1:51.79), 1:49.34, (54.28)

Beat my 1:03.06 single from last week first with a 59.62, and then again with my final solve of 54.28, netting me two sub-60 solves. Solves 10 and 11 were train wrecks in comparison, but still would have been decent by last week's standard, and things finished off with a new pb, so I'm overall very happy with the times this week.

While I'm still lagging behind at learning the U COLL cases, I was able to use them a few times this week, even if I had to follow it up with a CPLL. So that was a contributing factor to my improved times this week (plus getting more practice in, especially regarding my EPLL execution), but I think the biggest factor was that until this week, I've been using a (badly tensioned and never lubed) Dayan Zhanchi, and I got a new Valk 3 Monday evening. I'm not sure how much of it is the cube, and how much of it is how badly maintained the Zhanchi was, but it felt as extreme as the difference between a Rubik’s Cube and the Zhanchi.

Now that I'm (give or take) around how fast I was back when I first got the Zhanchi (I was using LBL with keyhole corners for F2L, and a weird 4LLL with orient edges, solve edges, permutate corners, solve corners), and as I approach the times where there's less low hanging fruit to improve times, I expect progress to begin slowing down by some exponential function. Still holding out hope for a sub-60 ao12 within the next few weeks, though.


----------



## Oatch (Feb 12, 2018)

Round 222
Race to Sub-30
ZZ-D OH
Ao12: 35.06

37.41, 34.94, (41.79), 36.65, 30.70, 40.88, 29.82, 34.47, 36.44, 37.13, (27.04), 32.19


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 13, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Twenty Two*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)
Round 221 clincher (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 13, 2018)

*Rounds 223 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday February 19th 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. U L B2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 B2 U2 B L' D R' F R F' L2 R 
2. R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 L2 R U2 R2 D F' D' B D R' F U R' 
3. D2 L' D2 L2 R D2 F2 R B' L2 D' B2 F U' L2 U' L' F' 
4. U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F' U' B2 D B' D F2 R U F' L' 
5. R2 D' B2 L2 D U L2 F2 D' L2 U B R' B R D L' D' R' F 
6. L' U' B2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D B2 L R' B D B L F D2 U' 
7. D B' L U' D' L' D2 R' L2 F U2 R2 F' B2 D2 B2 L2 F' U2 R 
8. R B L2 U' F' U L2 U R B' L D2 F2 R F2 R' B2 D2 L U2 
9. L2 U R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 F D B' F2 L' D2 R D U' 
10. F D2 B R2 D2 F L2 B D2 R2 F' L' F' D' L' R' B U2 L' B L 
11. R F2 D' F2 L' U F D2 L' U' L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D' B2 F' 
12. D2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B F2 U2 D' L2 F' L2 R B' L' B' D U 

Good luck!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 13, 2018)

Average if 12 26.65 round 223


----------



## xitvono (Feb 13, 2018)

Round 223
Race to sub 30
CFOP OH
Ao12: 29.628

31.894, 24.630, 32.255, 29.799, 27.839, 28.375, 29.694, 29.311, 32.087, 32.783, 30.399, 22.879

With that 22 at the end I just managed to get a sub 30 this round. On that last solve I had OLL 29 and for some reason I decided to do FURU'R'F' followed by COLL and got a skip. Maybe because the last time I tried it I got a skip too.


----------



## Lux (Feb 14, 2018)

Round 223
Race to sub-30
Ao12: 29.95 

1. 27.35 
2. 28.28 
3. (26.01) 
4. 30.23 
5. 32.12 
6. 32.12 
7. 29.92 
8. 29.40 
9. 29.64 
10. 27.97 
11. (35.30) 
12. 32.49


----------



## Selkie (Feb 19, 2018)

Round 223
CFOP OH
Average: 34.37

No practice at OH in a fortnight so cannot complain. Do need to start practicing again though as I forgot 2 OLLs in this average.

39.07, (28.60), 35.24, 32.73,34.92, 38.52, 36.32, 30.48, (39.43), 36.82, 30.59, 29.00


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 20, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Twenty Three*




No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)
Round 221 clincher (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 20, 2018)

*Rounds 224 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday February 26th 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. F U' L2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D U' R2 U' B' D2 L' D R' U' F' R B' 
2. R2 F L2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 L' U R' B D F2 L' F2 U R 
3. D' R2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B D' B R2 U2 L R' B U' F' U' 
4. L R2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' U B D B D2 R' F' U2 
5. B2 F2 R' D2 L' B2 L B2 R2 F2 L' D' B L' R U' F L2 F R2 D' 
6. D2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 L' D' F2 L2 F2 L2 R' B' L U' 
7. U' R2 U' F' R' U2 F' D L' D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 
8. U' D2 R2 F L2 B' L2 U2 B' F2 D2 B2 R D2 F L D F D' L2 
9. R U L2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 B L D B U F' D2 U' 
10. D' L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 F L' F R2 U2 R' D' 
11. F' L F' B D R2 L U' R2 U2 B2 D2 L F2 R B2 R U2 B 
12. U2 R2 B' R' F2 D L2 D' L2 F' R2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 

Good luck!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 20, 2018)

Average of 12 26.22 round 224 method cfop


----------



## Lux (Feb 21, 2018)

Round 224
Race to sub-30

Ao12 30.55

1. 23.27 
2. 26.79 
3. 29.50 
4. 32.55 
5. 36.65 
6. 30.47+ 
7. 28.92 
8. 36.50 
9. 34.00 
10. 29.67 
11. 30.55 
12. 26.55 
Worst the last time but the solves were a lot more efficient.


----------



## xitvono (Feb 23, 2018)

Round 224
CFOP OH

Ao12: 27.850

28.719, 20.575, 26.264, 25.799, 42.959, 28.583, 30.335, 26.263, 33.559, 25.728, 27.030, 26.223

Pretty sweet average for me this week. Also that 20.575 is either my 2nd best or close to it. My best is 17.x with a LL skip.


----------



## Merp (Feb 23, 2018)

From next week I'll be here. 
YAY!!!


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Feb 24, 2018)

Round 224
Race to Sub 30
CFOP 3LLL DCN
(First entry, hopefully I'll make it)

Ao12= *29.87*

1. 31.37
2. 29.05
3. 29.14
4. 26.05
5. 30.06 (dang G perm)
6. (39.39) (dang G perm)
7. 31.47
8. 25.40
9. 26.21
10. 34.81 (did cross wrong)
11. 35.16 (G perm)
12. (21.79)

= Probably not sub30 
(Wow, actually still sub30)


----------



## imaginary (Feb 25, 2018)

Round 224
Roux

Ao12: 49.90

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-24
Average: 49.90 (σ = 8.03)

Time List:
45.17, 1:19.87, 1:01.72, 44.68, 36.96, 56.01, 43.88, 43.17, 45.19, 1:03.26, 42.28, 53.59

Been doing Roux for a couple of weeks and finally decided to do a serious average. Not sure if sub50 is good for a first serious average of 12 but I'll take it. Wanna be sub25 but it's still a long way to go. PB is like 34.xy

Habits to correct:
* LSE finger tricks, right now I just do whatever, I should stick to one hand for U turns and one for M turns.
* First block is really inefficient
* Faster 2 look CMLL recognition, need to recognize from any angle both looks

Those are probably the main things to focus on right now. Then maybe LSE look ahead and just lookahead in general at the start of the solve


----------



## muchacho (Feb 26, 2018)

Round 224
Race to sub-25
Roux OH
Valk

Ao12: 27.25

26.39, 29.51, 24.85, 24.55, 24.13, 29.98, (21.91), (38.28), 28.63, 29.43, 30.47, 24.61


----------



## Selkie (Feb 26, 2018)

Round 224
CFOP OH
Average: 36.72

Going backwards!!

29.60, (45.03), 33.63, 40.18,37.24, 42.01, 40.98, 34.20, (29.30), 39.69, 33.92, 35.77


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 27, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Twenty Four*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)
Round 221 clincher (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 27, 2018)

*Rounds 225 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday March 5th 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' F' D L2 U2 B2 U2 L F' R2 
2. D R2 U2 L2 U B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U B' F' R' F U' B' L' U' B' D' 
3. U D2 R B2 U B' D2 L2 F' U2 D2 R2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 B2 L' 
4. R2 B' U2 F D2 F' D2 L2 D2 U F' L R2 B2 D' B2 U' B R 
5. B2 D' B2 L2 R2 U L2 D L' D F D L R U2 F' U F2 
6. D L' D L2 F' B' R' B2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 
7. D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 U' L2 U' R B' D F L U' L' R F U 
8. D' B R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 U' R' B' R' B L' B2 D U2 
9. D B D' R L2 B L' B D' R U2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 R' L' D2 B2 
10. L U' R2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' L' D F U R' U' F2 U F2 
11. B' R' U R' D' R F U' B' L' R2 F2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 
12. F B U2 B' R L2 F' L' U R2 B' R2 F' D2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 F 

Good luck!


----------



## Lux (Feb 27, 2018)

Round 225 
Race to sub-30
Ao12: 28.51
1. 36.71 
2. 30.17 
3. 25.08 
4. 28.71 
5. 28.86 
6. 26.48 
7. 28.76 
8. 25.11 
9. 24.42 
10. 35.49 
11. 25.27 
12. 31.15 
PB average this week!


----------



## Mustapha (Feb 28, 2018)

*Round 225*

_CFOP_

_Ao12_= _29.73_

1. (34.44)
2. 29.30
3. 35.25
4. 27.68
5. (23.55)
6. 30.65
7. 26.42
8. 29.64
9. 28.74
10. 26.88
11. 29.50
12. 33.22


----------



## Merp (Mar 1, 2018)

Round 225
Race to sub-30
CFOP
Ao12: 28.874

Times: 
(23.13), 33.38, 28.51, 29.06, 26.23[PLL skip], 29.10, (40.43), 30.57, 23.83[OLL skip], 24.56, 33.80, 29.70

Very inconsistent times.


----------



## xitvono (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 225
Race to sub 30
CFOP OH
Ao12: 28.341

27.222, 28.048, 28.310, 28.063, 23.112, 28.575, 28.631, 26.910, 33.431, 29.248, 25.383, 33.024

A pretty consistent average for me. Besides a couple of 33's everything was under 30. I feel like I have improved a lot in the last 3-4 weeks.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Mar 3, 2018)

Round 225
1. 26.47
2. 26.66
3. 25.24
4. 24.08
5. (22.91)
6. (40.34) (horrible 3rd pair, OLL fumble, wrong PLL)
7. 27.66
8. 24.03
9. 23.21 
10. 26.08 +2 = 28.08 (predicted AUF wrong)
11. 33.45 (double rotation, massive pause)
12. 37.36

= *27.62*


----------



## imaginary (Mar 5, 2018)

Round 225
Roux

Average: 42.33 (σ = 6.53)

Time List:
36.97, (56.71), 45.36, 36.04, 47.00, 50.00, 43.08, 34.48, 43.16, 34.68, 52.56, (33.21)

Lots of variability. Ashamed to say I didn't really work on most of the things I mentioned last week, only on look ahead during LSE. My finger tricks for MU are still horrible and def gotta work on that since they hinder roux so much.

EDIT: Kept practicing a bit after this average and I got a couple of sub30s


----------



## Selkie (Mar 5, 2018)

Round 225
CFOP OH
Average: 34.96

33.81, 36.78, 31.30, (52.84),43.18, 37.11, 30.03, 34.63, 37.01,33.08, 32.68, (28.39)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 6, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Twenty Five*




xitvono graduates this week with CFOP One-Handed. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler




No entries this week.​



Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)
Round 221 clincher (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)
Round 225 xitvono (CFOP OH)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 6, 2018)

*Rounds 226 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday March 12th 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. D2 L U2 B2 L2 B2 R' U2 B2 R F' L2 R F U L' R B2 U R 
2. F2 U L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U F' L' R' F' L B' F2 D' R' B2 
3. L B' R' D R2 F U2 B D L' B2 R2 F D2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 
4. R F2 U2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 D2 F' D2 R B2 L2 D' R B2 L2 D' 
5. D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 U L2 B' D' R B L R2 B D R' 
6. B2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 L' D' B R U' L' U' B' R' 
7. R D2 B2 L' B2 F2 L2 F2 R U2 L2 B' D' B U' F' L' D2 B' L2 D 
8. L B2 D' R2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 B' R D' B' U2 B2 D' R2 U' 
9. R2 D2 F L U2 R2 U' D' R' D R2 F2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 B' D2 R2 B 
10. F2 U L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 B R2 B' D2 R U L2 D' L' F' 
11. R2 D' U2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 L' U' F' U' L' D' B2 F D' R' 
12. F' R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D2 U' L U' R F' D2 L R' U' B2 

Good luck!


----------



## Merp (Mar 7, 2018)

Round 226

Ao12: 28.941

Times: 
33.29, DNF, 29.02, 22.56, 29.56, 36.61, 26.27, (20.53), 33.81, 25.93, 25.52, 26.84

I'm graduating fast. I graduated sub-35 in 3 rounds and will do the same for sub-30. I don't really what will happen at sub-25. 
Good luck to others!


----------



## Lux (Mar 8, 2018)

Race to sub-30
Ao12: 31.01
1. 30.26 
2. 35.68 
3. 28.74 
4. 25.94 
5. 38.75 
6. 29.87 
7. 33.27 
8. 32.27+ 
9. 34.76+ 
10. 21.56 
11. 34.70 
12. 26.27


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Mar 10, 2018)

Race to sub-30
Round 226

Ao12: 26.60

1. 28.82
2. (43.10)
3. 27.02
4. 24.69
5. 21.89
6. 32.58
7. 23.70
8. 26.37
9. 27.48
10. 22.03
11. (21.48)
12. 31.44 

I need to work on my consistency for sub25


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 13, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Twenty Six*



dnguyen2204 graduates this week with CFOP Double CN. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler




No entries this week.​



Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)
Round 221 clincher (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)
Round 225 xitvono (CFOP OH)
Round 226 nnguyen2204 (CFOP DCN)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 13, 2018)

*Rounds 227 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday March 19th 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. B2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D' U' R2 B2 U L' F R2 F2 D' B2 L' R D2 
2. B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 F D R' U' L2 D2 B' D' L' D2 
3. B2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L B' R D' F L U2 L2 U F2 
4. R U2 F D B R' F2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F U2 F' R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 
5. R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 R F U F2 D' B2 L B L R B 
6. D2 L F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 F' L' R2 D L D2 B' L2 U2 R2 
7. F R2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' F D' U' L' U' R' B L' F R2 B2 
8. F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U F2 D B2 U' R2 F' D2 B L' F2 R' F' D B' 
9. B2 U' R2 L U2 D F U' B R D2 B2 L2 U D L2 B2 L2 U' L2 
10. B2 R2 F D2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 B D' B' F2 L' F' U F2 D2 B2 U2 
11. D F2 L' B2 R2 U F2 L2 F L' U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 
12. B L' D2 R' F' B L' D B U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 B U' 

Good luck!


----------



## Merp (Mar 14, 2018)

Round 227
Race to sub-25
Ao12: 25.93

Times: 
26.07, 26.08, 21.20, (20.45), (29.09), 28.36, 27.90, 25.41, 27.13, 27.44, 23.15, 26.56

So I graduate sub-30 now. 
This is my PB Ao12 and first pure sub-30 Ao12.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Mar 16, 2018)

Round 227
Race to sub-25

1. 35.31
2. 23.89
3. (DNF)
4. 41.26
5. 26.32
6. 30.84
7. (23.04)
8. 23.08
9. 28.84
10. 25.70
11. 24.08
12. 47.64

= 30.69 ugh


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 17, 2018)

Round 227
Race to sub-25
CFOP

1. 30.82
2. 27.12
3. 26.04
4. 25.43
5. (22.39)
6. 22.69
7. 27.16
8. (36.19)
9. 28.81
10. 28.44
11. 28.02
12. 29.98

= 27.45


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 20, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Twenty Seven*



Prem The Cuber graduates the Race to Sub-30 this week with CFOP. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)
Round 221 clincher (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)
Round 225 xitvono (CFOP OH)
Round 226 nnguyen2204 (CFOP DCN)
Round 227 Prem The Cuber (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 20, 2018)

*Rounds 228 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday March 26th 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. R2 F' U' B R' U2 L2 D' L D2 L2 B2 R' B2 R D2 F2 U2 D2 F' 
2. R B L' D' F2 U' D2 R B' U2 L D2 B2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 R' L2 
3. F B2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U B2 R' B2 L' B D U F R B 
4. F2 D2 L' F2 R U2 L' D2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 D' F U L2 R F' U' 
5. U' F' D' F' R U' D2 F2 U F' U2 D2 F D2 F2 L2 F D2 F' U2 
6. R U2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' B D2 R' D' B2 L D2 R' U 
7. B2 L2 B' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 R F2 U' L D F2 R D2 L' 
8. L F2 L D2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D B' F2 R' U B' F' D' U L 
9. U L2 F2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 U R2 U R U R' F' D2 F' L' D R' 
10. R L2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 R U L B2 D2 B U' L F2 
11. L' D2 L D2 F' U2 D R B' L F2 D2 B2 U R2 U L2 D' B2 
12. F2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 R' D L2 F' R U R' D' B2 F 

Good luck!


----------



## Lux (Mar 21, 2018)

Round 228 
Race to sub-30
Ao12: 28.43


1. 28.60 
2. 23.79 
3. 25.13 
4. 29.30 
5. 28.72 
6. 30.08 
7. 30.22 
8. DNF(29.91) the cube exploded 
9. 28.01+ 
10. 26.06 
11. 28.93 
12. 29.23


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 22, 2018)

Round 228
Sub-25

1. 27.55
2. 30.25
3. 28.75
4. 24.34
5. 27.75
6. 24.99
7. (33.57)
8. (20.68)
9. 23.69
10. 25.04
11. 21.86
12. 29.78

= 26.40


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Mar 23, 2018)

ROUND 228
Sub-25

Ao12: 23.05

1. 27.99
2. (20.62)
3. 22.05
4. 24.45
5. 25.63
6. 25.52
7. 24.33
8. 24.89
9. 23.92
10. 22.74
11. (29.53)
12. 21.63


----------



## Merp (Mar 27, 2018)

Where's the round 229?


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 27, 2018)

Prem The Cuber said:


> Where's the round 229?



They'll be here shortly. If you look at previous rounds, they're usually up by the Tuesday lunchtime (GMT).


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 27, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Twenty Eight*




No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler










Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)
Round 221 clincher (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)
Round 225 xitvono (CFOP OH)
Round 226 nnguyen2204 (CFOP DCN)
Round 227 Prem The Cuber (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 27, 2018)

*Rounds 229 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday April 2nd 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. F2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' L B L2 F2 U R F R B2 
2. F' R U' B R2 F2 D' R2 B' D' R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' 
3. B U2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 F U' L' B' R F' L' F D L2 U2 
4. B R2 D' U' L2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U R2 L B2 U' B U2 R' U2 R' U' 
5. U' L2 D2 B R2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 F' L' U L B2 R2 D2 U B2 R 
6. R' D' B2 D2 F D R2 F' R F2 U B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U2 D' B2 
7. U' D2 L2 D2 B R2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D R' B' L2 D2 R B2 L B' 
8. L2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 R' B' L D U B2 F' U' R' F 
9. D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' U' F' D L' B' F2 D2 L R D U 
10. B U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B U2 B D2 L2 D R' D F U' L' D' U2 L 
11. R' D' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U L' F R D' U' R U L F' 
12. B2 L F2 L U2 L' F2 L U2 L F2 U' B F' D R F R2 B' F' R2 

Good luck!


----------



## Merp (Mar 27, 2018)

Do we need 5 consecutive sub-30 Ao12 for graduating?!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 27, 2018)

3*


----------



## Merp (Mar 28, 2018)

IllI be racing in race to sub-25 here after 2 and a half weeks because I'm trying to be CN now.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 28, 2018)

Round 229 average of 12 26.87


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 29, 2018)

Round 229
Sub-25

1. 28.95
2. 27.87
3. 28.02
4. (DNF) - timer error
5. 26.07
6. (22.68)
7. 26.88
8. 23.26
9. 25.84
10. 29.68
11. 27.39
12. 26.72

= 27.07


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Mar 29, 2018)

Round 229
Sub-25

Ao12: 24.25

1. 22.46
2. (19.49)
3. 21.85
4. 23.17
5. 22.06
6. 26.93
7. (35.34)
8. 21.09
9. 28.85
10. 27.56
11. 23.74
12. 24.74


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 3, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Twenty Nine*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler




no entries this week​



Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)
Round 221 clincher (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)
Round 225 xitvono (CFOP OH)
Round 226 nnguyen2204 (CFOP DCN)
Round 227 Prem The Cuber (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 3, 2018)

*Rounds 230 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday April 9th 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. L2 F U2 R2 F' U2 B F2 U' B' L2 D2 F L U F2 U' 
2. F' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 B D2 L2 U' L B' F' D U' B' L R D 
3. R2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 L' R' U2 B' D' U2 L2 D' B' D F' R 
4. D2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' R B' F2 L D F R2 B' D' R' 
5. F' B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 L' B R' U' R' U' F2 L2 F2 
6. F' B2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 R F' L2 B2 L2 D' R D' L 
7. D2 U2 L' F2 L' D2 L' U2 L R2 D2 U B L R U' F2 L2 B' L2 R2 
8. U R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 D L R2 B' L U2 R F D' R' U 
9. U2 R2 U2 L B2 L R' F2 D2 R' U L2 B' L U2 F2 D' R B R 
10. R2 B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D B' D' U2 B' F' U2 L' D B' U 
11. R' F2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U' L U L2 U L D' R' 
12. R2 U2 L2 F R2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D' L' B2 F2 R F' R' D' B D' 

Good luck!


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 6, 2018)

Round 230
Sub-25

1. 29.87
2. (21.19)
3. 27.23
4. 25.06
5. 25.80
6. (39.10)
7. 24.96
8. 27.30
9. 33.34
10. 24.93
11. 31.80
12. 33.15

= 28.34


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 230
Race to sub-25

Ao12: 25.19

1. 26.85
2. 26.51
3. (21.52)
4. (36.57)
5. 23.56
6. 24.47
7. 25.22
8. 22.00
9. 24.10
10. 26.67
11. 24.69
12. 27.83

Dang it.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 10, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Thirty*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler




no entries this week​



Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)
Round 221 clincher (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)
Round 225 xitvono (CFOP OH)
Round 226 nnguyen2204 (CFOP DCN)
Round 227 Prem The Cuber (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 10, 2018)

*Rounds 231 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday April 16th 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. R2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 B R2 F' D2 L' D2 R' U' B F2 L2 R' B' 
2. B2 R2 L F U' D B U' B' F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 
3. F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 B' D' R2 B' U L' F2 D2 F' D' R' 
4. L F2 U F' R D' B2 L' D F' U2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 
5. F2 U2 L2 B2 D U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L U B D' U' B' F D L B2 
6. D F2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 U B R' B' L D F R B R2 U' 
7. B F2 L2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 D L F2 L2 U L2 R' B D2 R2 
8. D' U2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D R U F U F2 L U2 L2 B F' 
9. F2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 R' B' L2 R D' R B2 D2 B' D 
10. U' L2 D' B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 R2 U B' U L' B2 F2 L2 R' D' F' L 
11. U2 B R2 F R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 U' F R' D L R' D B' 
12. L' U2 R U' R B D R F D' B2 U2 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 

Good luck!


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 10, 2018)

Round 231
Sub-25
avg = 27.99

1. (22.59)
2. 26.11
3. 28.96
4. 28.65
5. 24.07
6. (40.46)
7. 25.23
8. 35.81
9. 29.94
10. 25.08
11. 28.03
12. 28.00


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Apr 12, 2018)

Round 231
Race to sub-25

Ao12: 22.72

1. 23.91
2. 19.04
3. 22.25
4 . 23.78
5. 22.94
6. 26.34
7. 21.36
8. 32.82 (corner twist)
9. 21.02
10. 18.63
11. 25.52
12. 21.02


----------



## Lux (Apr 16, 2018)

Round 231
race to sub-30
Ao12 29.18

1. 32.03 
2. 24.53 
3. 29.12 
4. 28.96 
5. 28.16 
6. 32.26+ 
7. 33.16
8. 29.69 
9. 34.00 
10. 27.05 
11. 23.59 
12. 26.88+

I hope I'm still in time.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 17, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Thirty One*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler




https://s18.postimg.cc/9u47ypy61/20180416_sub30.png​



Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)
Round 221 clincher (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)
Round 225 xitvono (CFOP OH)
Round 226 nnguyen2204 (CFOP DCN)
Round 227 Prem The Cuber (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 17, 2018)

*Rounds 232 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday April 23rd 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. F U2 L U2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 F L D U' L2 U2 R2 B' 
2. L' U2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 U' R' D B' F2 L2 F' U R' F2 
3. F R' L' F B D' R2 L' U F U2 F' B R2 U2 F U2 B R2 U' 
4. F2 L2 F2 D2 F R2 U2 B' L2 U' R U R2 D2 R' B U' B 
5. L F2 L2 F' D2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 L' U2 F2 U B' D L' R2 B2 
6. D2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D F R D2 L2 U L' F2 D2 R' 
7. B2 R2 D F2 U B2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 B D U' F U' R D2 L R D 
8. B2 F D2 L2 B F2 U2 L2 U2 F' L D' U R' D L2 F R U2 R' 
9. U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L F2 R F2 D' B' F2 U2 R B' R' B' D2 R2 
10. D L2 F B2 L U L D2 R' L2 F2 R2 B R2 F' U2 F2 B R2 F2 
11. L D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 U' R2 L' D' F U' B' D2 L2 U R D' 
12. B L2 F R2 F U2 B2 R2 F' L2 U' L R2 B2 D U' F L2 R B' 

Good luck!


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 19, 2018)

Round 232
Sub-25
Avg = *28.45*

1. 26.00
2. (23.08)
3. 29.75
4. 27.40
5. 29.25
6. 25.75
7. 28.68
8. 28.04
9. 30.74
10. 29.32
11. (31.03)
12. 29.60


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Apr 20, 2018)

Round 232
Sub-25

Ao12: *23.88*

1. 17.54 (OLL skip)
2. 28.25 (messup on G perm)
3. 20.61
4. 17.81 (PLL skip, bad AUFing, did a 2 look OLL instead of a 1 look)
5. 21.01 (could have done a 1 look)
6. 26.70 (bad cross, bad pause)
7. 25.58
8. 24.65
9. 26.68
10. 25.59
11. 29.52
12. 21.90


----------



## Lux (Apr 22, 2018)

Round 232
Race to sub-30

Ao12: 29.79 

1. 26.33 
2. 28.25 
3. 37.75 
4. 29.69 
5. 29.43 
6. 25.23 
7. 39.00 
8. 28.88 
9. 32.94 
10. 29.91 
11. 23.66 
12. 29.46


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 24, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Thirty Two*




Lux graduates the Race to Sub-30 this week with CFOP. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler




https://s9.postimg.cc/3zpb768bj/20180423_sub30.png​



Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)
Round 221 clincher (CFOP)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)
Round 225 xitvono (CFOP OH)
Round 226 nnguyen2204 (CFOP DCN)
Round 227 Prem The Cuber (CFOP)
Round 232 Lux (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 24, 2018)

*Rounds 233 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday April 30th 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. F2 B' D B U' R U2 F' D B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 L2 F 
2. F' R2 U2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 D R B2 F2 D' B U' F U2 
3. U B D2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 B D2 B2 U' L B L F' D' L2 D R' 
4. L F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D F R D' F2 R' U B L' R 
5. R2 D2 R' U2 R' U2 L D2 B2 U2 R B' L2 D F2 R2 B' D2 R' F U 
6. U' R D2 B2 R U2 L' F2 D2 F2 R F2 U F' L2 F' R B' L' D' 
7. L F' U2 D' F R2 U2 L D' U2 B' D2 B' R2 L2 B U2 F D2 
8. F2 U2 F2 D R' D' B D' F' L2 B2 L2 D L2 U' D' L2 F2 B2 
9. U2 L F' R2 D' F' U' R D' F R L' B2 L' U2 R2 B2 
10. D F D2 B' U2 L2 B D2 R2 B' D2 R F' U' F' L' U R2 B2 D 
11. F' R' D2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 R2 B2 R U' B' L' D2 L2 D B R2 
12. D L2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 R' D B L2 U' L U B D2 B 

Good luck!


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 27, 2018)

Round 233
sub-25
avg= 29.06

1. 25.21
2. 33.47
3. 22.46
4. 30.29
5. 33.38
6. 26.15
7. 23.73
8. 32.88
9. 31.37
10. 30.66
11. 29.25
12. 27.66


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Apr 29, 2018)

Round 233
Sub-25

= *23.73*

1. 28.37
2. 19.94
3. (30.14)
4. 18.36
5. (17.98)
6. 29.62
7. 28.63
8. 19.96
9. 24.13
10. 25.69
11. 20.77
12. 21.79

= The most inconsistent ao12 you have ever seen (3 counting sub 20s and 4 counting sup 25s)


----------



## muchacho (Apr 30, 2018)

Round 233
Race to sub-25
Roux OH
Valk

Ao12: 27.01

(19.38), (33.10), 30.37, 27.19, 27.04, 28.23, 21.97, 29.61, 21.69, 27.77, 32.05, 24.19


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 30, 2018)

muchacho said:


> Round 233
> Race to sub-25
> Roux OH
> Valk
> ...


There is a race to sub x OH thread where you can choose your goal. https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-x-on-3x3-oh.67395/


----------



## muchacho (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks, I'll stick with this one.


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 1, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Thirty Three*



dnguyen2204 graduates the Race to Sub-25 this week with CFOP Double CN. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler




No entries this week.​



Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)
Round 221 clincher (CFOP)
Round 233 dnguyen2204 (CFOP DCN)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)
Round 225 xitvono (CFOP OH)
Round 226 dnguyen2204 (CFOP DCN)
Round 227 Prem The Cuber (CFOP)
Round 232 Lux (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 1, 2018)

*Rounds 234 and 235 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday May 7th (round 234) and Monday May 14th (round 235) 2018*​
*Note: I've generated 2 weeks of scrambles as I have some travel to do. I'd recommend people use the period May 1st-7th for round 234; and May 8th-14th for Round 235, but I won't be policing this. Results will cover both rounds once I return.*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Round 234 Scrambles*
1. B F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U2 B' F2 U F2 D F' U' R' B 
2. D L2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R' U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 R' F D' 
3. F' L2 D2 B' L B2 L R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 D' 
4. D' R2 B2 F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B D' L U2 F U 
5. R D2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 U F L R2 U2 B' R' U' R' B 
6. F2 R F2 U2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 R' F2 B L U' B U2 R U2 F' U2 
7. D L2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 F' R F L' R2 U R B D2 U' 
8. U2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L' U B2 D L R U' F' R' F' 
9. D2 B' F' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 R2 U F U' R D' B2 L' U F2 D2 
10. F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U' L R F' D' R' U R F2 L2 F' 
11. D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 R' U' B' D R' D F2 L2 B' 
12. U' D2 F L2 F U2 B' R2 D2 L2 B' L2 R U2 F' R' F D' F' R B' 

*
Round 235 Scrambles*
1. D' R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 R2 U L' R' F' D2 U' R2 D' R B' U' 
2. F2 B R B U' B2 L D' R' B2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 F2 D' 
3. U R U2 L2 U' B' D' F' D U2 R L2 F2 R' U2 L U2 L B2 
4. B U2 R B' L2 F' U' R F L2 D L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 
5. D2 F2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D B2 F' D' U F2 D2 L' R' U L' F' 
6. B U2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 U' F2 L2 D F' R U B' 
7. L B' R U F U' D2 L' B R2 U' R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 L2 U' 
8. L2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B F L2 D2 R' U B' F2 R F2 L B F D' 
9. R2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 B F R2 D2 F' R F' U2 L R2 D' F D U B' 
10. L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R' D' U2 B' R F D' R' U2 B' 
11. R' U R D2 F' R2 U' R' B L' B2 D' L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 U' 
12. B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U F2 B L' F D2 R2 B' F2 D' F D2 

Good luck!


----------



## WillyTheWizard (May 1, 2018)

Round 234

33.62
29.97 
29.81
32.19
47.62
33.65
31.54
32.14 
42.38.....
31.41
29.79
 12. 32.80
CFOP
Lets get to be sub 30!


----------



## tnk351 (May 1, 2018)

Can I do 3x3x2? Every R,F,B,Ls are double turn.


----------



## Reprobate (May 2, 2018)

Round 234
sub-25
avg = 28.05

1. 27.92
2. 32.53
3. (DNF)
4. 26.52
5. 32.18
6. 24.49
7. 25.27
8. 26.93
9. (24.00)
10. 28.23
11. 26.82
12. 29.59


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 8, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Can I do 3x3x2? Every R,F,B,Ls are double turn.



Fine by me.


----------



## tnk351 (May 8, 2018)

3x3x2 was a stupid idea...
3x3 with roux is ok.
Round 234
Yuxin little magic
Sub 25
Roux
Ao12: 25.95 (not bad, considering that my main method is cfop)
1_25.486
2_(31.583)
3_23.206
4_22.149
5_20.451
6_30.519+(forgots auf)
7_28.927
8_26.439
9_30.765
10_25.593
11_25.921+
12_(18.206)


----------



## dnguyen2204 (May 9, 2018)

Round 234
Race to sub-20

Ao12: *22.44*

1. 18.33
2. 23.86
3. 19.09
4. 25.95
5. 21.52
6. 23.77
7. 21.04
8. 20.62
9. 22.00
10. 24.53
11. 29.72
12. 21.96

Not sub-20, but wasn't expecting it to be. Sub 22.5 though; I guess that's my goal.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (May 12, 2018)

Round 235
Race to sub-20

Ao12: *22.50*

1. 26.45 +2
2. 20.31
3. 25.83
4. 20.36
5. 21.57
6. 25.28
7. 21.53
8. 20.38
9. 30.56
10. 17.85
11. 20.66 (OLL skip)
12. 20.61

Good enough, I guess.


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 15, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> Round 234
> 
> 33.62
> 29.97
> ...



Hi, please can you include your calculated Ao12 in future? This saves me time when compiling the results.



dnguyen2204 said:


> Round 234
> Race to sub-20
> 
> Ao12: *22.44*
> ...



For Race to Sub-20, you want to be here instead: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/race-to-sub-20-on-3x3.67044/ - thanks.


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 15, 2018)

*Rounds Two Hundred and Thirty Four*



No graduates this week. Well done to everyone that entered.

Race to Sub 25


Spoiler










Race to Sub 30


Spoiler






[/CENTER]



Previous Graduates


Spoiler



For graduates prior to Round 144 when I took over running this Race from Brian Kremer, please refer to Page 1 of this thread.

*Race to Sub-25 Graduates*
Round 144 GenTheThief (ZZ OH)
Round 145 muchacho (Roux CN)
Round 147 hagner (CFOP/Keyhole)
Round 149 Umm Roux? (Roux)
Round 154 Shaky Hands (CFOP)
Round 163 Loiloiloi (CFOP), Agguzi (CFOP)
Round 167 megagoune (CFOP), LindyHoppingCuber (CFOP)
Round 168 JanW (CFOP)
Round 171 Agguzi (CFOP CN)
Round 172 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 176 mitja (CFOP)
Round 178 GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 179 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 T1_M0 (CFOP)
Round 183 Mappo (CFOP)
Round 186 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 190 cuber314159 (Roux), Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 195 kprox1994 (CFOP)
Round 198 JanW (CFOP BC)
Round 203 xitvono (CFOP)
Round 207 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC), theos (ZZ)
Round 211 ultimatecube (CFOP)
Round 218 Shaky Hands (CFOP 6x6), SpartanSailor (CFOP)
Round 221 clincher (CFOP)
Round 233 dnguyen2204 (CFOP DCN)


*Race to Sub-30 Graduates*
Round 151 JustinTimeCuber (CFOP)
Round 151 Turn n' burn (CFOP)
Round 162 pipkiksass (CFOP 4x4)
Round 164 GenTheThief (RH OH ZZ)
Round 165 Mappo (CFOP), theos (ZZ)
Round 166 Shaky Hands (CFOP 4x4)
Round 167 oliviervlcube (CFOP)
Round 168 Agguzi (CFOP CN), GoldCubes29 (CFOP)
Round 169 CubingGenius (ZZ CN)
Round 170 Jon Persson (CFOP)
Round 171 Shaky Hands (CFOP 5x5)
Round 172 Sion (PCMS/Columns)
Round 175 Miges12w3 (CFOP)
Round 180 Shaky Hands (CFOP YC)
Round 183 Fyzzna (Roux)
Round 187 Philip Meyer (CFOP)
Round 189 muchacho (Roux OH)
Round 197 greengoatgal (CFOP)
Round 208 Duncan Bannon (CFOP)
Round 217 guinepigs rock (CFOP)
Round 225 xitvono (CFOP OH)
Round 226 dnguyen2204 (CFOP DCN)
Round 227 Prem The Cuber (CFOP)
Round 232 Lux (CFOP)


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 15, 2018)

*Rounds 235 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday May 21st 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. B F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U2 B' F2 U F2 D F' U' R' B
2. D L2 B2 L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R' U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 R' F D'
3. F' L2 D2 B' L B2 L R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 D'
4. D' R2 B2 F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B D' L U2 F U
5. R D2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 U F L R2 U2 B' R' U' R' B
6. F2 R F2 U2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 R' F2 B L U' B U2 R U2 F' U2
7. D L2 F' L2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 F2 U2 F' R F L' R2 U R B D2 U'
8. U2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L' U B2 D L R U' F' R' F'
9. D2 B' F' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 R2 U F U' R D' B2 L' U F2 D2
10. F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U' L R F' D' R' U R F2 L2 F'
11. D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 R' U' B' D R' D F2 L2 B'
12. U' D2 F L2 F U2 B' R2 D2 L2 B' L2 R U2 F' R' F D' F' R B'

*
Round 235 Scrambles*
1. D' R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 R2 U L' R' F' D2 U' R2 D' R B' U'
2. F2 B R B U' B2 L D' R' B2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 F2 D'
3. U R U2 L2 U' B' D' F' D U2 R L2 F2 R' U2 L U2 L B2
4. B U2 R B' L2 F' U' R F L2 D L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2
5. D2 F2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D B2 F' D' U F2 D2 L' R' U L' F'
6. B U2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 U' F2 L2 D F' R U B'
7. L B' R U F U' D2 L' B R2 U' R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 L2 U'
8. L2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B F L2 D2 R' U B' F2 R F2 L B F D'
9. R2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 B F R2 D2 F' R F' U2 L R2 D' F D U B'
10. L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R' D' U2 B' R F D' R' U2 B'
11. R' U R D2 F' R2 U' R' B L' B2 D' L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 U'
12. B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U F2 B L' F D2 R2 B' F2 D' F D2

Good luck!

NB: These are the same scrambles as previously listed for Round 235, as there ended up being no entrants for it.


----------



## Reprobate (May 15, 2018)

Round 235
sub-25
avg = 29.00

1. (33.98)
2. 24.98
3. 28.36
4. 33.73
5. 33.92
6. 29.62
7. 33.59
8. 24.85
9. 28.58
10. (23.61)
11. 25.31
12. 27.05


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 22, 2018)

I'll just post scrambles this time, as only one entrant this week. Thanks.

*Rounds 236 Introductory Cube Races
Planned round end date Monday May 28th 2018*​
*Reminder: Please put the round number in your post when you submit your results. If you're a new entry into the Race, please also include your Method. Thanks!*​*
Scrambles*
1. F' L2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 F' L U R2 U2 B' L' D2 L D U 
2. L D F R B' L R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 R2 
3. F2 R2 F' U2 B F' R2 U2 F' R2 F' R B' D U' R B' F' U R' 
4. F2 B R B U D2 F B' L2 U' F2 R B2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 L2 F2 
5. U R U' B U' D2 B U F2 L2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 B2 R' D2 F2 B 
6. L U' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 D F' R2 B L2 F2 U L' F' U 
7. B2 D R2 U B2 D' B2 D' R2 B U2 R D F2 D' U2 B' R U2 
8. R2 D2 B D2 L2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 B' D L2 B' R' F R2 B2 L2 U 
9. L2 F L2 F D2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' D R' F' D2 R' B' L' D' F2 L 
10. F L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U' F L' R B2 U' R F' R2 
11. D2 R U2 R U2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 R' F L' B' L2 D B' L2 U2 L' D 
12. D F2 U R2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 L U B U' R B' 

Good luck!


----------



## muchacho (May 22, 2018)

Round 236
Race to sub-25
Roux OH
Valk

Ao12: 28.41

(23.65), 32.65, 25.04, 25.00, 31.06, 28.10, 31.07, (35.17), 32,81, 26.24, 27.96, 24.23


----------



## Jon Persson (May 25, 2018)

Round 236
Race to sub 25
CFOP
Valk 3 Power M

Ao12: 21.210

20.942, 20.042, 20.845, 22.934, (28.294), 18.575, 19.060, 24.913, 19.141, (17.223), 20.692, 24.960


----------



## Reprobate (May 25, 2018)

Round 236
Sub-25
avg = 29.64

1. 28.27
2. 31.79
3. 26.31
4. 27.69
5. 33.70
6. 30.54
7. 27.27
8. 22.83
9. (DNF)
10. 29.88
11. 28.34
12. 32.56


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 12, 2018)

Where is the next scrambles


----------

